# Irregular Cycle Sisters



## redhead31

Hello,

Thought I would re-start this group as it was called TTC Irregular Cycles but now we have become known as the Irregular Cycle Sisters. This is a good group for anyone who hasn't a clue when they are going to ovulate or how long their cycle is going to be. Its for those who would love to have regular 28 day cycles and feel left out when others are saying that they are just one week away from ovulating - oh, the bliss of knowing when you are actually going to ovulate or have your AF. I've just finished 45 days of bleeding and now I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'm going to ovulate at some point in the next few weeks.


----------



## thisisme

awww bless ya...i couldnt cope with 45 days of bleeding..i moan about 7!!

well i have irregular and usually long cycles...last was 75 days, one before was 60!
i am now on cycle day 14 and have been taking agnus castus since about day 11 (i shouldve started befoe them but didnt have a chance to get any, i wasnt going to wait till the next cd1 as who knew when that would be lol|) i am hoping they will help to regulate it..preferably b4 august 7th when i get married as i dont really want to take norethisterone to postpone it as it could make my cycles worse!! but i really dont want AF on my wedding day! 

hope all are well x


----------



## jwelmel

45 days...u poor thing...:hugs:.
Count me in too.No idea when i ovulate ,my last cycle was 56 days:thumbup:


----------



## redhead31

thisisme said:


> awww bless ya...i couldnt cope with 45 days of bleeding..i moan about 7!!
> 
> well i have irregular and usually long cycles...last was 75 days, one before was 60!
> i am now on cycle day 14 and have been taking agnus castus since about day 11 (i shouldve started befoe them but didnt have a chance to get any, i wasnt going to wait till the next cd1 as who knew when that would be lol|) i am hoping they will help to regulate it..preferably b4 august 7th when i get married as i dont really want to take norethisterone to postpone it as it could make my cycles worse!! but i really dont want AF on my wedding day!
> 
> hope all are well x

Yeah, I'm on the norethisterone at the moment. Am really pleased this week as doc has prescribed me clomid - woo hoo! Hopefully it will stop all this stupid bleeding and get me ovulating... 

Girls, its nice to have you both in the group xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi there! My DH (30) and I (31) have been TTC since last August and I have irregular cycles. They range from 33-46 days long. Not as long as some of you ladies, but still pretty irregular. I'm currently on my second cycle of clomid. I look forward to talking to women experiencing some of the same things I am.


----------



## happilytrying

*I will join as well, no idea when I ov. Am trying Vitex starting today and prayer to get this under control. So if you would like to be my TTC #1 buddy please let me know and I will add you to my signature. *


----------



## redhead31

Well, I've been given Clomid and I hope this will be an end to all this bleeding I've been having as it really is a pain. I should start taking it this weekend so hopefully in a couple of weeks I will see some ovulating going on. Lucie - how have you found the Clomid - have you had any side-effects?
Happily - I will be your TTC buddy. I tried Vitex for a couple of months, I think it helped a bit but soya isoflavones are also good as shortening cycles, or so I have heard.

Lets keep this thread going as I would love to see some BFPs xx


----------



## happilytrying

redhead31 said:


> Well, I've been given Clomid and I hope this will be an end to all this bleeding I've been having as it really is a pain. I should start taking it this weekend so hopefully in a couple of weeks I will see some ovulating going on. Lucie - how have you found the Clomid - have you had any side-effects?
> Happily - I will be your TTC buddy. I tried Vitex for a couple of months, I think it helped a bit but soya isoflavones are also good as shortening cycles, or so I have heard.
> 
> Lets keep this thread going as I would love to see some BFPs xx

Good, glad to have you as a buddy :hugs2:. I will keep you posted as to what the Vitex does to me. I have been having a light bleed/spotting for 3 weeks now and am ready to put it to an end plus I've read that Vitex has helped some women get pregnant. Hopefully I am one of them soon lol.


----------



## Lucie73821

Redhead-My first cycle of clomid I had lots of hot flashes and night sweats. I also had horrible headaches-but I had just given up caffeine and had a sinus infection too! I also felt lots more twinges and slight pains in my ovaries. This cycle, I've had a few tiny headaches, but no hot flashes or night sweats (yet). My dr says I did ovulate on the first cycle, and the best thing, in my opinion, is that that cycle was 33 days, where the ones before clomid ranged between 39-46 days.


----------



## happilytrying

redhead31 where did you get your irregular cycle sisters tag?


----------



## Eternal

Can I join? I havent even tried counting or anything, since having my baby I usually bleed for 4 weeks, extremeley heavy!!! :'(

this time i was just over a week, although i hemoraged last week :'( then it stopped. 

started taking vit b6, soy, maca, folic acid and EPO all in the attempt to help sort things out. 

can i join, im looking for some support and have no idea what my cycles are doing ...


----------



## redhead31

Hey everyone,

I've been away with work for the last couple of weeks but I'm back - really missed the support of being able to log on here on a regular basis.
Eternal - good to have you in the group - don't worry, none of us here know what our cycles are doing - bleeding for weeks on end is so frustrating and means you are never quite sure when your cycle starts or ends.
Lucie - thanks for the clomid advice. Its my first month and I've had a few mood swings but today my fertility monitor registered a 'high fertility' status so I'm trying to get stressed-out DH in the mood. Why does it feel like its always on us girls to sort out this pregnancy thing - when I talk to DH about cycles, hormone levels, fertility monitors etc he looks at me like I'm talking a foreign language!!
Happily - good luck with the Vitex and great to have you as a buddy :hugs: The most I bled for at one time was just under three months, this time last year - it was horrible and thank goodness for noristerone tablets, which were able to put a stop to it.

Good luck to everyone and fx we see some bfp's on this thread soon - us irregular cycle sisters deserve it!!


----------



## redhead31

happilytrying said:


> redhead31 where did you get your irregular cycle sisters tag?



Here is the link for the tag (just piece it together into one line before putting it into your signature):

https://img535.imageshack.us

/img535/5883/6546885c54cadbdm3.jpg


----------



## ice88

i have irregular cycle too.. some time i get 1 menstruation in 2-3months, now i'am tring to correct my cycle with maca


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow - I have been grumping that at 24 I have it bad for a 37 day cycle! I have to say that up until this month (horrible waiting game of being over-due for the first time since coming off implanon and waiting for AF) I have been regular to 37 days even up until the hour!

I have to say that I have tried mid-flow ovulation tests and they have always come back negative, so I don't know if that means I am not ovulating or if I am just really odd and ovulation straight after/before AF

Has anybody had any experience with the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? I was tempted to purchase one but was put off by the high price.


----------



## redhead31

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wow - I have been grumping that at 24 I have it bad for a 37 day cycle! I have to say that up until this month (horrible waiting game of being over-due for the first time since coming off implanon and waiting for AF) I have been regular to 37 days even up until the hour!
> 
> I have to say that I have tried mid-flow ovulation tests and they have always come back negative, so I don't know if that means I am not ovulating or if I am just really odd and ovulation straight after/before AF
> 
> Has anybody had any experience with the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? I was tempted to purchase one but was put off by the high price.

Hey, I use the Clearblue Fertlity Monitor and it has told me whenever I've ovulated and when I haven't - I think it is really good, although it hasn't led to a BFP for me yet. Its good because I have cycles that are both long and short with alot of bleeding in between - every time it has picked up an ovulation I have had my AF exactly 14 days later - it is nice when you do have irregular cycles to have something which tells you exactly when your AF is going to happen so you can at least plan ahead. Best thing to do is look on the internet as a few girls bought one and only used it for a couple of cycles and have then decided to sell it on ebay - I got mine off Amazon for £60. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

I would love to join this group, i too have irregular cycles, im on cd41. i have no idea when i ovulate, im tired of poas & its always neg opks & hpt :growlmad:!!!
i sumtimes would bleed up to 5 weeks, all the dr. does is give me some pill to stop it.
So no more Dr. for me :nope:
But i am trying fertilaid to regulate my cycles :thumbup:


----------



## redhead31

Sparklegirl said:


> I would love to join this group, i too have irregular cycles, im on cd41. i have no idea when i ovulate, im tired of poas & its always neg opks & hpt :growlmad:!!!
> i sumtimes would bleed up to 5 weeks, all the dr. does is give me some pill to stop it.
> So no more Dr. for me :nope:
> But i am trying fertilaid to regulate my cycles :thumbup:

Hey Sparkle, I know what you mean about the constant bleeding - is the pill you're talking about called norethisterone as I've been on that a few times to stop bleeding. Infact I'm using it at the moment to stop my spotting and bring on a proper period so I can take my second cycle of clomid. It is amazing that the docs couldn't figure out what was causing the constant bleeding - which worried me. however, now I'm on clomid and just the low dose of 50mg has stopped the spotting. It only started again on day 28 of my cycle (it was bliss to have my first month in two years without any mid-cycle bleeding) and so I've got the noristerone to bring on a proper AF now. How is the fertilaid going? Has it made a difference. I found that agnus castus made a bit of a difference to me - but only a bit. Good luck xx


----------



## redhead31

Hey, hows everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## amandakelley

I'll join! I have irregular periods, though I usually get them once a month and only bleed for about 7 days. And jeez, 45 days. I wouldn' t be able to do that. My OH already says he doesn't know how women bleed for 7 days and don't die. >> :haha:


----------



## Shey

I'll join you ladies. I use to have regular 28 day cycles but after i had my son 2 yrs ago it has been irregular


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hello Ladies:

I too would like to join you. My cylces have been irregular since having my Mirena removed in Aug. 09, prior to that I would have a cycle every 26 days now it varies from 26 to currently 37. I hope it works itself out naturally or with medical intervention prior to my date to attempt conception. Hopefully, I will work the bugs out prior to BDing but we are having fun leading up to it! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shey

I just started taking bc to regulate it


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Shey said:


> I just started taking bc to regulate it

I do not want to go that route. I am hopeful that Aunt Flo makes an appearance by the weekend without intrevention. We are looking to conceive in September so I have at least 2 cycles to figure this out.:wacko:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, thought I'd just post here since I definitely have irregular cycles. Currently on CD 100+. I've tried parsley tea and Vitamin C to induce AF but neither worked. I have a doctor's appointment on September 1 and I'm going to ask for Provera and to be tested for PCOS.


----------



## HotChillies

I am 30 years old and I have been TTC for 2 months. I got my periods at age 10 and have been on BC for 4 years between 200-2008. The irregular periods are frustrating. Anybody else in the same boat?

My periods were are 37 days for 2 months between March-May. Before that they were 56-69 days for 6 months and before that 31-33 days for 6 months and before that 69-109 days for 6 months. God, I feel like crying.

I was irregular before bc but dont remember how irregular. I cared less then. 
My doctors are giving me conflicting opinions. 
My Gynac says I should try for a year and then try Clomid.
GP says I should take Levothyroxine (hypothyroid treatment) till I conceive though my thyroid levels are very normal.
I disagree with both of them. 

I am going to look at the Accupuncture option. My insurance does not cover accupuncture, but thats another issue. Has anybody had any success with this?

I also keep hearing about herbal solutions to regulate menses: Vita..someting, Mata..something, Dong Quai, Black Cohosh. Dont want to try it on my own but wondering if it has worked wonders of anyone?


----------



## redhead31

HotChillies said:


> I am 30 years old and I have been TTC for 2 months. I got my periods at age 10 and have been on BC for 4 years between 200-2008. The irregular periods are frustrating. Anybody else in the same boat?
> 
> My periods were are 37 days for 2 months between March-May. Before that they were 56-69 days for 6 months and before that 31-33 days for 6 months and before that 69-109 days for 6 months. God, I feel like crying.
> 
> I was irregular before bc but dont remember how irregular. I cared less then.
> My doctors are giving me conflicting opinions.
> My Gynac says I should try for a year and then try Clomid.
> GP says I should take Levothyroxine (hypothyroid treatment) till I conceive though my thyroid levels are very normal.
> I disagree with both of them.
> 
> I am going to look at the Accupuncture option. My insurance does not cover accupuncture, but thats another issue. Has anybody had any success with this?
> 
> I also keep hearing about herbal solutions to regulate menses: Vita..someting, Mata..something, Dong Quai, Black Cohosh. Dont want to try it on my own but wondering if it has worked wonders of anyone?

Hey HotChillies, I know what you mean - it can really get you down when the bleeding seems like its not going to stop. Between March 1st - May 23rd I bled heavily and constantly. It got to the point where the room went black every time I tried to stand up. I had to work as best as I could from home - it was horrible and I remember crying on the phone to my mum (who I never swear infront of) telling her that trying to get pregnant was really sh*t and I hated it. Since then I have been on and off noristerone which stops your bleeding and a few days later brings on a normal period and then the bleeding stops. At the moment I'm on clomid and I have to say that it has been wonderful in stopping my bleeding as ever since my March to May episode (which me and DH call 'the big bleed of 09') I've been spotting and not having normal periods. So now I take noristerone to bring on a period and then clomid to make me ovulate so I don't bleed mid-cycle. If I knew a year ago what I knew now I would have pushed and pushed and pushed to be put on clomid. Have you had blood tests to check to see if you are ovulating?

Wanting2010 - it sounds like you have the opposite problem in that you want to have an AF - it must be frustrating just waiting for it to happen. Do you think you are ovulating as it doesn't sound like you are - good luck with the doc - hope you get what you want.

Anyway, I'm on clomid at 100mg this cycle. We were supposed to be leaving for a holiday in Paris tomorrow but yesterday my DH was made redundant and so we can't afford to go anywhere now. His redundancy was a real shock and I think we both need time to get used to it and start the job hunt. Anyway, I'm keeping my fx that the clomid works this cycle as at 50mg my 21 day blood test showed my hormone levels were WAY below average. Ever since my ectopic my body hasn't been the same - it has really thrown it sideways.

Hi Amanda, Shey & Dyme - its good to have you in the group.

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## wanting2010

redhead31 said:


> Wanting2010 - it sounds like you have the opposite problem in that you want to have an AF - it must be frustrating just waiting for it to happen. Do you think you are ovulating as it doesn't sound like you are - good luck with the doc - hope you get what you want.

It is very frustrating!! My last period was in March, and I have had some spotting a couple times since then, a lot of cramping off and on, etc. It's uncomfortable and aggravating. I really don't think I am ovulating, so I'm going to bring that up when I go see the doctor. Thanks! =)


----------



## redhead31

Wanting - good luck at the docs, a bit of clomid and I'm sure it will have you ovulating again - fx for you :hugs:

Good luck to everyone else this cycle - here is some luck thrown your way:

:dust:


----------



## Shey

thank you redhead!

have any of you girls experienced bleeding a week after AF?


----------



## ineedbabydust

id like to join too, although i kinda feel like a fraud, my irregular cycles vary from 22-34 days but my gp says im not ovulating. my bleeds are very very light sometimes just bleed for one day then it stops then comes back 2 days later for another day then 2 days later for another day.

to sort me out he has put me on the pil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for 3 months which has stressed me out as i dont want to be on the pill when im ttc anyway babydust all round xxx


----------



## Aries28

I feel all of your pain! I envy the ladies who have a 28 day cycle! I went off BCP in January and have had 3 cycles since! 37 days, 39 days and 90 days! I am currently on the 4th cycle and am on day 35 with still no O! I have been trying not to stress too much and try to do an OPK every other day so I dont miss a surge. Best of Luck to you all!


----------



## redhead31

Hi girls - hope you are all well :flower:

Shey - yeah I've had bleeding after AF - my doc has never been worried about it and I think it is a sign that your body isn't gearing up to ovulate (thats what it has always been for me anyway).

ineedbabydust - I went on the pill for three months to try and sort out my lack of ovulation and totally irregular periods, bleeding constantly for days and days. Anyway, the pill worked for about three months after I stopped taking it and then my bad body went back to its old ways. I have to say the only thing that has sorted me out so far has been clomid - I have five days of bleeding on it and then nothing til CD28 - its been really good at sorting my cycles out. :happydance: Good luck with it all :hugs:


Aries - good luck with it - have you tried Soya Isoflavones as they are supposed to be great at kick-starting your cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## HotChillies

Redhead31,


After interviewing 4 acupuncturists, I finally settled on one. Not covered by Insurance and paying a hefty $650 for 10 treatments. And to add to that, I am unemployed. 

After the 1st treatment, I feel very calm and relaxed and sleep was heavy. My bowel movement was also different. Thats the update from me. Whats up with you?

Lots of Baby Dust!
Luv,
HotChillies


----------



## HotChillies

Hi Aries,

I am in a similar situation. After some efforts for the last 2 years and having regular + irregular cycles mix, I have decided on doing acupuncture. I read quite a bit about this online and I just finished my 1st treatment yesterday. Feeling relaxed and sleepy today.

Good Luck to you and lost os baby dust.
HotChillies


----------



## Aries28

redhead- I have heard about the soy isoflavones and have been giving it some thought. I can tell my body is trying to O but cant quite get there! I get EWCM, cramps, sore boobs, but not +opk! Dr said we can talk about clomid in January (after 1 year). Im not sure if I would be a candidate though. I feel I have low estrogen maybe??

Hotchillies- I have a friend who started acupuncture as well. She loves it! She has tried Clomid, IUI etc. She said she can really feel a difference with the acupuncture. I hope it works for you both! I may consider that after a few more months. I am open to anything to regulate my cycles!

Best of Luck Ladies!


----------



## redhead31

Hey girls, hope you had a good weekend.

Hotchillies - wow sounds like the acupuncture is doing some good, even if it just leaves you feeling relaxed! I've thought about having it done as it is recommended by so many people and is suggested in a lot of books - I will be following your progress with it :hugs:

Aries - it sounds like clomid would be great for you as it gives your estrogen a boost. Having irregular cycles suck and docs don't seem to be able to do much, other than put you on the pill, which is not what you need when TTC.

Well it took 100mg of clomid but for the first time in MONTHS I've actually ovulated :happydance: Now I'm looking forward to seeing if anything happens this month.

Good luck to you all girls - I hope that whatever you are trying works out for you xx


----------



## Aries28

Glad you detected O this month! Hoping you get your BFP! As for me and clomid, dr wants me to wait until end of year and do further testing...they don't seem to take you serious until after a year of TTC.


----------



## Mari

Oh dears! I honestly don't think you have any idea what Irregular is. haha Sometimes my cycle is 30 days, the next 42, and then the next 37. And i don't even ovulate every month. =( I have been ttc for 9 months! It's crazy! I wish i had a regular 28 day cycle! :cry:


----------



## kristyny02

Hi Ladies! I too have irregular cycles. TTC 2 years, my shortest cylce was 12 days and my longest over 90 days. The doc had me take provera to induce the next cycle where I took clomid. Clomid does seem to help make the cycle 28 days at least. I did get pregnant after my second round of clomid and had a very early MC. Tried clomid a few more times but no BFP. On a break now, thinking of trying clomid again in a few months. Was kind of hoping it would just happen durring this break but so far no luck. Currently on cd 40. I had some EWCM on day 24 and was hoping for the O, but so far I have tested and all BFN. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## HotChillies

Hey,

I am on CD 90 and I do not feel anything. There was a stressful event in May and after that my body just refused to move on I guess. My doctor was confused whether I have hormonal imbalance ot whether I have an endocronological prb. My gynac's answer to all prbs is clomid. 
My acupuncturist says that taking the pill/ patch messes up with your brain. Your body gets used to external hormones and is not able to start by itself when it goes back to not taking the pill. It takes the body a while to self-start. Sometimes even upto a year. To add to that stress affects me very easily.
I read about herbs but I did not want to medicate myself.
Yesterday was my 2nd session of acupuncutre. I sleep lightly during the sessions. I feel very relaxed and I look very tired after the sessions. I feel a lot of movement in my stomach today. The herbs come in later. I am going again on Saturday. Will keep you all posted.

Lotsa love and baby dust to all.


----------



## redhead31

kristyny02 said:


> Hi Ladies! I too have irregular cycles. TTC 2 years, my shortest cylce was 12 days and my longest over 90 days. The doc had me take provera to induce the next cycle where I took clomid. Clomid does seem to help make the cycle 28 days at least. I did get pregnant after my second round of clomid and had a very early MC. Tried clomid a few more times but no BFP. On a break now, thinking of trying clomid again in a few months. Was kind of hoping it would just happen durring this break but so far no luck. Currently on cd 40. I had some EWCM on day 24 and was hoping for the O, but so far I have tested and all BFN.
> 
> Good luck to you all!

Hey everyone, glad to see this thread is still keeping going - we girls need to stick together!!

Kristy - I know what you mean about the clomid - it is great for getting you to a regular cycle. However, I was worried what would happen once I have to come off it - will I just go back to my constant bleeding and no ovulation!! If you are on CD40 it sounds like your body has just reverted back to how it was before the clomid.

Hotchillies - interesting to hear about the acupuncture, it sound really relaxing. It's interesting what he says about the pill/external hormones messing up your system - I seem to live on hormone tablets, every month I'm on ones to stop my spotting, ones to get a period started and then clomid to try and get me to ovulate - basically I think I'm stuffed!! Hmmm if this clomid doesn't produce any results I think I will give acupuncture a go.

Mari - we are totally with you :hugs: at least you get something that is like a cycle. For the last two years I've had fairly heavy spotting every day, no ovulation, no period, just constant bleeding. It does make me angry that so many women seem to suffer from really irregular periods and yet doctors dont seem to have a clue what its all about.

Aries - I know what you mean, they don't want to know unless you have got at least a year (for me it was 18 months) of TTC under your belt.

Good luck everyone xx :thumbup:


----------



## trying4no.1

finally! lol! not been on here since 1st june as my laptop wouldn't load the site :cry:

i am currently on CD59, getting fed up! was told when i had my op in nov 09 i would have "normal" cycles, the last few i have had were 35, 40, 45, 50 and currently 59!

roll on my next appt with the hospital at the end of october!


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies i have been bleeding & spotting since the 16th July, i really dnt wont to go to the Dr. again coz he will go on about my weight again :growlmad: (bmi 40), not sure what to do :shrug: :


----------



## WhisperOfHope

could i please join you ladys on day 88 of my cycle now:dohh:


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Hi everyone! Newbie here! TTC #1, I'm 37 years old and have had an irregular cycle for years and years. Was averaging about 4-6 periods per year and finally last January 09 I was at 60 days pretty regularly with acupuncture and herbs. Then in August 09 I was hit with kidney stones and am back to crazy irregular cycles.

I am graduating in April with my master's in acupuncture, so now I'm back to seeing my own acupuncturist to focus again on regulating my menstrual cycle since the past year has been focused on getting me off my meds for hypothyroidism, which I now have no need for! yay! 

We've been trying since last August when we stopped using protection, but we just kind of let it go to see what would happen. Yeah, nothing happened and now we're really trying. I just started doing my BBT chart last week and tomorrow I will start using OPK's. I just need to figure out what my body is doing. I'm so glad to see others here with really irregular cycles too!


----------



## HotChillies

Hi sugarcrystal8:
Interesting. I have just started acupuncture. It has been only 3 sessions. No herbs yet. My case is similar to yours. I am on CD 90 and seem to have some PMS. I have been TTC for 2 months. 
Earlier, my doctor had put me on hypothyroid medicines (though I was not clearly hypothyroid from test results etc.) because it helped to make my cycles regular. I was worried about that. Because that again is external hormones. (Read my earlier post about doctors & medicines). I am pay
ing through my nose for the acupuncture. I hope it helps.


----------



## HotChillies

Has anybody tried any fertility cleanse kit etc?
https://natural-fertility-info.com/prepare-for-conception

This sounds like a propaganda. Wonder how much truth there is to this.


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Luckily I'm still a student, so I get treatments at our own clinic for $20, but I know fertility specialists that charge more than $100 a visit. I worked 2 semesters ago as an intern on a womens health & infertility shift and saw all kinds of issues. Remember that every person is different and each person responds differently to treatment. I hope it works for you. I have seen great results in practice. My sister in law is 12 weeks pregnant after a year and a half of trying and she went once a week for 12 weeks for treatments and herbs. Good Luck!

Okay, question, I just got my OPK's in the mail today and I was reading here that people test twice a day. Is that necessary? It's my understanding that a positive test means you'll ovulate within 24-36 hours, so why do I need to test twice a day? I bought a pack of 60, but that'll only last a month if I need to do this twice a day. I'm excited to use these and just want to know what's best for me!


----------



## kristyny02

Aries28 said:


> redhead- I have heard about the soy isoflavones and have been giving it some thought. I can tell my body is trying to O but cant quite get there! I get EWCM, cramps, sore boobs, but not +opk! Dr said we can talk about clomid in January (after 1 year). Im not sure if I would be a candidate though. I feel I have low estrogen maybe??
> 
> Best of Luck Ladies!

Once my OB/Gyn discovered I was not ovulating she ran some test and we started treatment with clomid. I think I was off BC for 6 months. She said that they like to see 1 year of ttc before treatment *unless* there is an obvious problem, like lack of ovulation or irregular cycles. So maybe you can talk to your doctor again and move forward????


----------



## HotChillies

I use these cheap tests I find online on Amazon for both the Ovulation prediction and the pregnancy test. They are sold by Formosa Medicals and some other companies. They are pretty good and accurate. A lot of women on cafemom.org forum use these. They have pictures of BFPs posted on the forum. They recommended these to me.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aries28

Hello irregular cycle sisters! Hope all of you are having some progress with your long cycles! I thought I may have been but not sure what happened. Had a few days that I thought had a positive OPK ( line was as dark as control) but now seems to be decreasing. Havent confirmed temp shift though. I assume it is possible to have more then one LH surge in a cycle. I feel like my body was trying to O (all the signs were there) but didnt quite make it :shrug:. What is going on with my body is beyond me! Anybody confirmed O yet this month? If so, when are you going to test? it would be great if at least one of us got our :bfp: this month! :dust: to you all!


----------



## sugarcrystal8

I'm testing everyday but just started this week, so we'll see how it goes. Also taking temp daily. I too would like to know if it's possible to have a surge more than once in an irregular cycle?

Also started taking Maca (along with the hubby) and Vitex. I did some research and hope that it will help regulate my menses. We'll see how that goes too.


----------



## redhead31

Hey girls, well I'm out for this month, AF got me this morning - so hotchillies I think I will try acupuncuture this month. I've only got two months left on the clomid and then I know my body will go back to the weeks and weeks of spotting and no ovulation that I usually have to endure.

Good luck everyone - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we get a :bfp: on this thread soon :dust:


----------



## Shey

Still no sign of AF for me. 4 days late


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies getting very depressed this cycle have ended up taking parsley tea and vit c again to try bring witch on but also taking agnus castus to try bring on ov if i havent ovd yet:shrug::dohh: i really do need to cut my stress out of my life


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: shey

just found this group...can I join??

im currently on CD84 or something and waiting on blood test results to see whats going on with me, my cycles suck!!


----------



## ACCmummyof2

hi i would like to join as well please, my cylces are all over the place from 169 days to 54 days
i just tryed vitex and it cut it down to 54 days but now going to try cloimd this month (af came 3 days ago)


----------



## Aries28

Hey girls! I was wondering if any of you have determined why you have long cycles? It is PCOS? Ur natural cycle? Other hormone imbalances? I was on BCP for so long but I think it was just masking my true cycles..which are very long.


----------



## Shey

Aries my cycle is irregular cause after I had my son 2 yrs ago it just never went back to normal


----------



## dandybrush

Aries28 said:


> Hey girls! I was wondering if any of you have determined why you have long cycles? It is PCOS? Ur natural cycle? Other hormone imbalances? I was on BCP for so long but I think it was just masking my true cycles..which are very long.

:shrug: waiting on results of a blood test atm...

my cycles were about 2 months long until the last one went to 4 months long and this one is hitting 3 months already :shrug: the dr said she suspects pcos..just waiting on confirmation :cry:


----------



## Aries28

I'm sorry to hear that hun :hugs:. Keep us posted. I am starting to think I may have that as well. Dr. did bloodwork and she said everything looked ok, but I did have some cysts on my right ovary. I tend to be on the low end of average weight though so I think Drs typically try to rule it out based on that alone. My Dr said we should wait until the end of this year to do more testing. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

ok

my dr told me im on the high side for my body mass index thingy...and if it is pcos then losing weight will help it

:thumbup: good that you seem to be ok (according to ur dr)


----------



## Aries28

Well Goodluck! I am CD 53 with no O yet so I am right behind you. Last cycle was 90 days. So frustrating, but staying positive that all us irregular cycle girls will get our chance!!


----------



## dandybrush

gosh...im nearly at 90 days!!! :argh: gosh i just want it to end!!

yes lets hope us irregular girls get what we want too


----------



## dandybrush

Aries are you taking anything to help your cycles? and do you think its working?


----------



## Aries28

dandy- currently not on anything. Dr wants to wait until we have been trying a year. I dont understand that either. If I was perfectly healthy I would understand, but with 90 day cycles something has got to be wrong! I have been giving some thought to acupuncture, or seeking out a reproductive endocrinologist. I am torn between being patient and seeing how things play out and getting answers now!:wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

I feel your pain...im curious to try acupuncture too to see if it actually does help 

ok so i got a call from the dr and have made an appointment for monday :( she was full up till then...so more waiting


----------



## dandybrush

i would also prefer to not have to take anything..i would prefer it to happen naturally, but we need cycles!! so i guess if it comes back i have to take something for it then...i will have to i guess :dohh:


----------



## Aries28

Best of Luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

2 days off a 100 day cycle:cry:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: lindsey, im not far behind :wave:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: lindsey, im not far behind :wave:

i hate it i dont think i ever be so happy to see af as i will be when she fnaly shows up :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

same :dohh:

well it seems my cervix has closed and my nipples are no longer sore and still no AF!! :grr: I think maybe a possible anovulatory cycle? :shrug:

started back on vitex today for a bit, will stop it if the dr gives me something else just to see if what they say works


----------



## Aries28

dandybrush said:


> same :dohh:
> 
> well it seems my cervix has closed and my nipples are no longer sore and still no AF!! :grr: I think maybe a possible anovulatory cycle? :shrug:
> 
> started back on vitex today for a bit, will stop it if the dr gives me something else just to see if what they say works

My nipples get sore after I ovulate, but then goes away. You may have ovulated dandy! If you are not charting your temps to confirm ovulation, I would definitely take a HPT in the next weeks if u dont get :witch:


----------



## Aries28

lindseyanne said:


> 2 days off a 100 day cycle:cry:

lindsey- Sorry you are having such crazy cycles! It is so depressing..I think we all know. I saw you on the CD 80+ girls thread! My last cycle was 90 and looking that way again this cycle. On CD55 now. Have you discussed your long cycles with a Dr? Hang in there! :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

Aries28 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> same :dohh:
> 
> well it seems my cervix has closed and my nipples are no longer sore and still no AF!! :grr: I think maybe a possible anovulatory cycle? :shrug:
> 
> started back on vitex today for a bit, will stop it if the dr gives me something else just to see if what they say works
> 
> My nipples get sore after I ovulate, but then goes away. You may have ovulated dandy! If you are not charting your temps to confirm ovulation, I would definitely take a HPT in the next weeks if u dont get :witch:Click to expand...

yeah check my siggy and click on the FF one it will show you my chart :dohh: it looks soo bad, i cant follow it :shrug:

i thought AF normally started for me when my boobs stopped hurting :shrug: we shall just play the waiting game some more :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Aries28 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 2 days off a 100 day cycle:cry:
> 
> lindsey- Sorry you are having such crazy cycles! It is so depressing..I think we all know. I saw you on the CD 80+ girls thread! My last cycle was 90 and looking that way again this cycle. On CD55 now. Have you discussed your long cycles with a Dr? Hang in there! :flower:Click to expand...

my doctors wont even do anything all they keep saying is stress and wont help me


----------



## Aries28

Hey Girls! What's new? I thought I would post the latest news on me..

Went to see a "reproductive endocronologist" Friday. He did a few different tests and suggested I start Provera. I started today and now just waiting for :witch:. To be honest, I was a little unsure. I was waiting so long this cycle (60 days) to ovulate and havent, but I still had hope that I would. Now..it's like starting all over again. Dr says we need to get bloodwork on day 2-3 of cycle so I could be waiting long time (last cycle was 90) if I do not take Provera. He can hopefully get some more answers then and maybe have a plan. He also said my thyroid did feel a little enlarged, so he is looking into further. My previous thyroid test came back normal. Anyone have experience with Provera?

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

aries :hugs: glad they are trying to get some answers for you. sorry no experience with provera good luck hope it does the trick


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Well, I think I'm going to just go ahead and make an appt with my doctor to see about some tests. I wasn't ready to do that but after doing BBT for a few weeks and OPK's, I'm feeling more confident about taking control of what's going on with my body. At least then I'll know what I'm dealing with.


----------



## dandybrush

thats a great idea sugar :hugs: it is a big step to go see a dr, but after doing it i feel better knowing we are doing what we can to get answers/help

let us know when your app is


----------



## wanting2010

My doctor's appointment is tomorrow and I am sooo nervous I can hardly stand it!! :sick: I hate doctors, especially doctors who shove stuff up my hooha. :blush: I have thought about it all day today and I'm sure I'll end up having a nightmare about it tonight. Luckily, my best friend is going with me for moral support, and then we're going out to eat at our favorite restaurant and shopping afterward!! :happydance: Gonna buy some new shoes!


----------



## dandybrush

haha wanting :hugs: um...i havent had anything shoved up my hooha :blush: yet

is this your first app? is it ur gp or a gyn? they will prob just send you off for a blood test like my gp did for me

hope you get some answers :hugs: definately let us know what she/he says

just curious how long is your latest cycle?


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy, I'm going to an OB/GYN and it's my first appointment with her. She's going to do a pap smear since I've not had one in a couple years, which is the part I dread the most!! 

I also hate needles, so I dread that, too. Ugh. I would rather be the one drawing the blood than having it drawn. 

And honestly, I stopped counting days but I just now added it up and I'm inching closer and closer to CD 200. Today is CD 184. :cry:Hopefully she will give me Provera and AF will come before I reach CD 200!!


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: wanting :hugs: soo glad you get to see the dr now and you can get checked out

i had a papsmear prob 6 months ago, what scares you? it really doesnt hurt, and its over really fast, just relax and it will be fine :hugs: 

gosh im with you on the needles, i have to have another one in 1 month to check my cholesterol (it was too high last test) and my liver (it had some abnormalities in the last one also) :dohh: and then my FS (if/when i get to see her) will prob make me have another blood test!! so thats a possible 2 blood test in the near future :argh:

did i update you girls on my gp app? and blood test results?


----------



## wanting2010

I have definitely put off going for way too long. I should have gone months ago, but oh well, nothing I can do about that now.

I've only ever had one pap and it was a bad experience. The doctor was super rough and had no bedside manner whatsoever, so I think that's part of what has me so nervous. 

The last time I had blood drawn was a couple years ago when I donated blood (for extra credit points in school, lol) and I almost passed out afterwards, so not a good experience with that, either, lol. Of course they took a lot more blood than they would just to do bloodwork, but still.

How were your test results??


----------



## dandybrush

oh :hugs: ok i have a great female gp who understands when you are nervous, she goes slow, tells you to relax and chats to you. I am actually freaking out about the FS she is sending me to, my gp said that she can be abrupt and that she wouldnt send anyone emotionally unstable to her...but if she upsets/offends me or whatever ill go back to my gp and ask to see a diff one, so thats always an option

i have never given blood, i just had a regular shot, was in the waiting room for mum to pay (this was prob 3 years ago) and everything went black around me and i passed out in the waiting room :blush: sooo embarrasing, they took me off in a wheelchair and wouldnt let me go till my blood pressure went up :dohh: i havent fainted since and have had 2 blood tests the second one hurt more than the first, but i think im getting better at handling it

i dont really know how my results were, the only things she had any concern over was that my cholesterol apparently there is a good and a bad form and my bad cholesterol was a bit too high, so i have to cut out dairy fats, meet fats and baked goods fats, and also that my liver had some high results which she said can be becuse of a virus - which i hadnt been sick, meds - so i have to stay off the vitex and everything but my folic acid for a month, or if its not them she said it could be fatty liver which is fat being deposited into my liver :shrug: that will require an ultra sound if its no better in a month

she said she is pretty sure i have PCOS so is recommending i go to a FS which i am currently waiting on a call back from so i can make an app

also my sister has told me that her and her OH are now TTC too, and im feeling kinda jealous that she might get pg first :(


----------



## wanting2010

The OB/GYN I'm going to tomorrow is supposed to be wonderful. I've had so many people recommend her to me and I've heard nothing but great things, so that does help calm me down a bit. 

Oh, wow, that does sound embarrassing!! I would have been mortified.

Hopefully all your levels will be within normal range the next time you're tested!! The cholesterol probably won't be too hard to get down. Do you like to eat oatmeal? That's supposed to be good to help with cholesterol. 

I definitely understand how you feel about your sister TTC!! My best friend, who is just like my sister, is about 10 weeks pregnant and I am soo jealous!


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: thanx wanting, i was feeling like a bad sister, but i guess it is normal to have these feelings when we are finding it so hard

um no yuck :sick: dont like oatmeal, im gonna start by buying low fat milk instead of the full fat stuff and same with the cheese etc. apart from that my diet is really good atm (IMO :haha:)


----------



## wanting2010

Had my appointment this morning and it went very well. The anticipation was actually much worse than the actual appointment, haha. My OB/GYN was super nice which made the whole process so much easier. She said everything with my pap looks normal and everything feels normal and I'll be getting those results in the mail within 10 days. 

She said that it definitely sounds like I have PCOS, what with my irregular periods and the fact that I have sisters with it, so she sent me to have some bloodwork done to test for that, and a fasting glucose test, thyroid test, and a beta test because she wanted to be certain that I'm not pregnant before prescribing Provera. She said she'll call me in a couple days with the results and from there she will call me in a script for Provera and possibly Metformin depending on the results of my fasting glucose test.

She mentioned Clomid, but I think she will want to do bloodwork to see if I am for sure not ovulating before prescribing it.

Anyway, I'm feeling really positive about everything and I am so glad I went. I'm sooo glad it's over, too!!

Plus I got a new pair of shoes and found caffeine free Diet Mountain Dew, and now I'm laying on the couch watching One Tree Hill, so today's been a good day. :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

yay wanting:happydance: i am soo happy you are getting some answers, if you are not oving then i hope the clomid works for you :thumbup: let us know how the results of the blood test go
so glad you have a good gyn

im still waiting to hear from mine...but she is scary *gulp i hope she is nice, if not ill be changing thats for sure


----------



## Aries28

Wanting- Glad you got to the Dr. I am in your same boat at the moment. Dr confirmed last week not preggo and prescribed me Provera. I am currently on the 5th day of Provera and so far havent really noticed anything as far as bad side effects. Once AF arrives I go for follow up blood work and HSG..talk about the hooha..not looking forward to that!

Dandy- Totally get how you are feeling. Good friend of mine is 19 weeks and finds out sex of baby next week. You are happy for them..just wish it was you sometimes!

Sugarcrystal- I definitely think you would feel better going to Dr. The problem is getting them to take you serious if under a year of TTC. My GYN didnt want to explore further until January..when clearly I have an issue if having 90 day irregular cycles! I went to a Reproductive Endocronologist. They seem to be more than willing to help.

Hope to be getting some more answers soon!:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

yikes aries...let us know how the hsg thingy goes...um...do they go up ur hooha for that? :blush:

:hugs: yes we'll get there, and all get our BFP's


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all still no af for me but id decided to just forget about it for a while the more i stress the later she will be


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy & Aries- Thanks so much! I am so glad that I'm getting somewhere and getting some answers. I feel very fortunate to have found an OB/GYN to take me seriously even though DH & I have only just started TTC. She said, "Well, it doesn't sound like you're ovulating, so obviously if you're not ovulating you're not going to get pregnant, so we're gonna get you to ovulate and get you that baby." 

I definitely hope you get a good gyn Dandy!

Keep us updated with everything, Aries!!

Sorry to hear that AF is still MIA, lindsey. It truly sucks that you can't find someone to help you since clearly a 100+ day cycle is NOT normal!! :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Hi,

New to all this, I have a long and irregular cycle, plus almost 39 so biological clock ticking. Just wondered if anyone has taken soya isoflavones and agnus castus, or does anyone know if you shouldn't take both together. If you should only take one is one better than the other at shortening cycles?

Thanks xxx


----------



## dandybrush

wanting thats awesome that your gyn is so helpful :thumbup:

im with you lindsey, im trying :dohh: not successfully to forget about Oving atm, i dont want it to take any longer to get here than it already does :dohh: 

my siggy says 5 months TTC which is the number i want to work off, thats after my pap smear and blood test to make sure all was normal. but the dr is taking it back to when i came off the pill and stopped using prevention...so we have kinda been TTC 10 months :dohh: which sounds tooo long for my liking but im working off the 5 months TTC theory (as thats when i've been temping and realllly trying) ;)


----------



## Aries28

Sassy- Have not tried soy or angus cactus(vitex). A few of the girls on this thread may be trying right now. I am waiting for results from Dr after the :witch: arrives to see the next step. I have given is some thought though. I just dont want to mess my cycle up worse then it is without knowing whats up. Are u currently taking anything? Did you conceive your 3 boys with long cycles??


----------



## SassyLou

Aries28 said:


> Sassy- Have not tried soy or angus cactus(vitex). A few of the girls on this thread may be trying right now. I am waiting for results from Dr after the :witch: arrives to see the next step. I have given is some thought though. I just dont want to mess my cycle up worse then it is without knowing whats up. Are u currently taking anything? Did you conceive your 3 boys with long cycles??

Hi, I think I have decided on Agnus Castus but could do with some help on the dosage and when to take (have read not to take if pregnant so do you only take it for part of cycle).

No, I'm not taking anything at the moment, I had a miscarriage almost two weeks ago with a pregnancy we hadn't planned (really pleased about pregnancy though). I think its made us realise how much we'd like another baby, but I've realised I don't have age on my side, plus having an irregular cycle makes it even more difficult.

My first son (was only 18) was a contraceptive pill accident. So was obviously having withdrawal bleeds not proper cycle.

My second son took almost two years to conceive, with really irregular, long cycles. However I bough a book 'How to get pregnant' I think it was called, and realised what signs to look for when ovulating. And got pregnant very quickly when I realised I was ovulating.

My third son, still don't know how he happened, bless him! But yes, was having irregular cycles.

My last pregnancy was one accident by my DH (if you know what I mean), pretty miraculous to get the one mistake in years at the right time considering I was having roughly 49 day + cycles.

So really I suppose I'm wanting to get a more regular cycle so we have more chance of conceiving. I think the panic is wrapped up in my paranoia about my age. I go tomorrow for a scan to check everythings ok from having the miscarriage, then, maybe, I'll be TTC tomorrow!

Thanks a lot for replying, all the best with you future TTC endeavours! 
Love Sarah x


----------



## dandybrush

sassy i was taking 1000mg of vitex a day, from what i researched it is best to stop when you Ov, although there are some girls who take it right through. If you do that stop when you get your BFP. I noticed that the vitex dried up my CM (doesnt happen to everyone) so maybe take something like grapefruit juice to provide that part :shrug: hope that helps


----------



## SassyLou

dandybrush said:


> sassy i was taking 1000mg of vitex a day, from what i researched it is best to stop when you Ov, although there are some girls who take it right through. If you do that stop when you get your BFP. I noticed that the vitex dried up my CM (doesnt happen to everyone) so maybe take something like grapefruit juice to provide that part :shrug: hope that helps

Thanks for your message. Just back from hospital, everything ok so don't need a D & C or anything. Ovaries are good with lots (hospital words 'multiple') follicles just waiting to produce those eggs. I'm just hoping that if anything good can come out of this maybe it might kick start me into a more regular cycle (the midwife said that can happen).

So thats it we're officially TTC :thumbup:

Hubby looking tired at the thought of all the DBD he's got to do :sex:

xxx


----------



## Aries28

Well the fact that u conceived all children with irregular cycles give us hope! I wouldn't worry too much about age if you are healthy. My aunt and uncle just conceived their first child at the age of 43 with no medication after 10 years of TTC! Their little girl wanted to come when she was ready I guess!! :)


----------



## SassyLou

I'm glad its given you hope.:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

omg 10 years!!! I hope i dont have to wait that long!!


----------



## HotChillies

Hi all,

I am the one doing acupuncture. I finally got my period today after 114 days. I think the stress that is killing me is family and friends asking whether I am pregnant every time I meet them. I am only 30 years (completed)! This whole pregnancy thing is very stressful for me. 
Anyways, today was my 6th session of acupuncture (I had started acupuncture on 12th august) and I cried like a fool the whole session and I have been crying the whole day on and off. I have been emotional the last 2 days and today was downpour. I am usually not like that. I am a strong person normally. My acupuncturist says it is good to release all the tension, stress, anger and toxins like that. Overall, I am very sad today. Happy that I got the period. Worried what the next menstrual cycle will look like. 

Baby Dust to all.


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow hot chillie at least you know the acupuncture is working!! :hugs: haha i am curious to know if it would affect me the same way :hugs: cheer up i hope the next cycle is shorter for you


----------



## Aries28

HotChillies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am the one doing acupuncture. I finally got my period today after 114 days. I think the stress that is killing me is family and friends asking whether I am pregnant every time I meet them. I am only 30 years (completed)! This whole pregnancy thing is very stressful for me.
> Anyways, today was my 6th session of acupuncture (I had started acupuncture on 12th august) and I cried like a fool the whole session and I have been crying the whole day on and off. I have been emotional the last 2 days and today was downpour. I am usually not like that. I am a strong person normally. My acupuncturist says it is good to release all the tension, stress, anger and toxins like that. Overall, I am very sad today. Happy that I got the period. Worried what the next menstrual cycle will look like.
> 
> Baby Dust to all.

I am sooooo sorry to hear that you are feeling sad. I think we have all been and are currently feeling the same way. You are entitled to feel this way..so do not think you are not. I always say to my friends (who have regular cycles that tell me not to stress)..that if I had a normal 28 day cycle it wouldnt be this bad. The long cycles are what drive me crazy!..and then for the :witch: to arrive.... Anyway, you have moved on to a new cycle so I wish you luck! Sounds like the accupuncture may have helped so i hope it shortens your cycle going forward!:hugs:


----------



## HotChillies

Aries 28,

That is the part I dont like. I trust a friend and I tell them something and with a few of them I just almost always hear it from someone else or they tease me in public. That pisses me off. I had a fight with 1 friend about this. Instead of her feelin bad about what she did she still holds me accountable. Such a stupid thing to lose friendship over.
I having just started staying aloof and I do not share any info about whether or not we are TTC and whether or not I had a period or anything to anyone. Eveybody is getting so nosy.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah hot chillie :hugs: its best to not tell them, if you need to talk come on here we all know what you are going through

have i mentioned i heard from the gyn? i cant remember if i did, anyway my app is for Oct 16 so hopefully I Ov soon and get a BFP first...but i doubt it :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

HotChillies- Great to hear AF arrived! The stress of long cycles is terrible, and I don't think anyone who hasn't been through it can really understand. Cheer up!! I hope your next cycle is shorter!! 

Only 2 of my friends know we are TTC and I plan to keep it that way especially since I think it could take awhile. One of those 2 doesn't really understand why I even want to start TTC because she doesn't want to have kids right now, and the other knows exactly how I feel and what I'm going through because she and her husband were TTC for almost a year before getting their BFP. It's nice to have someone to talk to who knows what I'm going through in real life as well as online!

Dandy- glad you heard from the gyn!! The anticipation of the appointment is gonna suck but it's not too far! Completely off topic, but October 16 is when my hubby and I are going on our cruise. :) Keep your fingers crossed and keep the PMA up and maybe you will get that BFP before then!!


----------



## Aries28

HotChillies said:


> Aries 28,
> 
> That is the part I dont like. I trust a friend and I tell them something and with a few of them I just almost always hear it from someone else or they tease me in public. That pisses me off. I had a fight with 1 friend about this. Instead of her feelin bad about what she did she still holds me accountable. Such a stupid thing to lose friendship over.
> I having just started staying aloof and I do not share any info about whether or not we are TTC and whether or not I had a period or anything to anyone. Eveybody is getting so nosy.

I agree. It's sad but you do have to be careful who you tell. I have told several friends and family and they are always asking what is the latest etc. Most of the time, I dont mind sharing, but I dont like to talk about it too much....it stresses me out. I try to stay as vague as possible. That is what I have you girls for..and you all understand!


----------



## dandybrush

oh wanting a cruise?? where abouts are you cruising off to?


----------



## wanting2010

We are going to Mexico, Belize, and Isla Roatan! It's a 7 day cruise through Carnival and I'm getting really excited about it! =)


----------



## Scamp

Can I join please? :kiss:

i have irregular periods due to pcos. Sometimes my cycles can be 10 days and sometimes they can be 45. 
xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey there scamp

I know what irregular cycles are like...just wish mine were as short as yours :dohh: 

welcome aboard


----------



## dandybrush

wanting - do you think i might fit in ur suitcase :haha:


----------



## Scamp

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey there scamp
> 
> I know what irregular cycles are like...just wish mine were as short as yours :dohh:
> 
> welcome aboard

Thanks hun :hugs:
Only problem with them being so short is I def don't ov :cry: So I kind of prefer it when I get a longer cycle, at least I have a slight chance of ov'ing. 
Hopefully starting clomid soon. Anyone here on Clomid?

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope u are all well ? 109 days now for me:dohh: not sure what the hell is going on but i think i may have ovd as moods have changed boobs are sore and have a cnstant ache in my tum:happydance:


----------



## AngelAstanax

I have irregular periods and its really tried of it. I want to be pregnant and I want to give my hubby a son. I'm trying Fertility Blend and trying to watch my weight. I'm willing to try fertility spells, charms and crystals to try to have children.


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup: thats great linsdey :hugs: lets hope you get a BFP and no AF (if you were trying that is) 

scamp i might be going on clomid soon also :hugs: good luck with it


----------



## wanting2010

Hi Scamp! Welcome to the thread! =) I can totally relate to the frustration of irregular cycles!! Just went to the OB/GYN and she said it sounds like I have PCOS and she mentioned Clomid, but I'm not sure yet what exactly is gonna happen with that and when.

Dandy- I might be able to squeeze ya into one of my suitcases!! Might be a tight fit though =P

Lindsey- Hope you ov'ed honey!! 

I might not need to take Provera after all...I woke up this morning with a few spots of blood in my panties and I've been spotting ever since. I'm having some cramps, as well, and have been super super emotional today, plus my boobs are starting to feel a little tender--that always happens before I get my period. So, I think AF is trying to be on her way! Maybe I will start a new cycle before I reach CD 200!!

I'm not sure if my gyn will want to do CD 21 bloodwork or what, but I guess I'll find that out tomorrow when I call for my test results.


----------



## wanting2010

My doctor's office just called me back with some of my blood test results. They tested my thyroid, prolactin, glucose, and testosterone and with the exception of the testosterone (which hasn't come back yet), everything was normal. I expect that my testosterone levels will come back above normal which will indicate that I do have PCOS since everything else is fine. They are supposed to call me back when they get the testosterone results.

So relieved to finally be getting some answers!! And relieved that I won't have to start taking Metformin or thyroid meds. https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

I started spotting yesterday and it was brown, and when I woke up this morning it was gone, but now I'm spotting again...well, it's more like a very light AF...and it's bright red. Usually my periods are so heavy that I have to wear a pad and a tampon and change them every couple of hours for the first couple of days. If this is indeed AF, I am so confused as to why it isn't much heavier, especially since my last period was 6 months ago. 

My body is so confusing. https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif


----------



## dandybrush

thats good news wanting :hugs: then you can start on clomid or something and maybe ur cycles will improve :hugs:

can they give results over the phone there? we have to go in for our results or we have to wait for a letter :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

It is good news!! I'm definitely relieved!! But now I'm kind of worried that the testosterone levels will come back normal, too, and my weird cycles will have no medical cause. 

Yeah, they can give results over the phone here...I'm glad for that since my OB/GYN is over an hour drive away.

My pap was normal too, forgot to mention that.

I'm just very confused about whether to consider today CD 1 or not. The blood is bright red but very light. Hmm... I guess I'll wait til tomorrow to see what's going on then.


----------



## wanting2010

I'm still bleeding today, though not as much as with my usual periods, but I guess I will call yesterday CD 1! So today is CD 2, and now I've got to decide if I'm going to try soy this cycle or not. I might just wait til I talk to my OB/GYN about my testosterone results and ask her what my options are.


----------



## dandybrush

yes wanting, i would wait if i was you, they might have something else/better/different you can try :shrug:


----------



## Aries28

Hey girls! I have been kinda MIA lately waiting for the :witch: to arrive after provera. she actually arrived yesterday on my 12th day of provera...glad I dont have to wait even longer for her to arrive! On to day 2-3 bloods and ultrasound tomorrow. Will keep you posted! I also have an HSG scheduled for next week..not looking forward to that but I hope to be getting some answers here soon. All this waiting has been driving me crazy..kinda in the dumps today..but i think that is how AF makes you feel regardless!

Wanting- did you hear back from your Dr on the next step? Are you starting clomid?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## dandybrush

yay aries glad that AF has arrived for you :hugs: looking forward to hearing what your results of test and ultra sound


----------



## wanting2010

Glad that AF arrived for you Aries! Let us know how everything goes tomorrow and also with the HSG next week! I know how ya feel about waiting driving you crazy, haha. I'm surprised my husband and best friend haven't been driven crazy by my impatience!! :blush: I'm still waiting for the results on my testosterone bloodwork. Grrr! :growlmad: So I'm not sure about Clomid. If she does give it to me I am probably going to have to wait until my next cycle-whenever that may be-to take it since today is already CD 3.


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: wanting, i was the same...i had to wait 2 weeks for my last blood test results :dohh: i was soo impatient

im freaking out about seeing this gyn in oct :( apparently she can be abrupt...i hope she isnt mean or rude to me :argh: 

im expecting another 3 month long cycle...so i have to be patient or i'd go insane :wacko:


----------



## wanting2010

I got my testosterone results back today, and it was high, so I do have PCOS. =\ I figured I did because I have most of the classic symptoms, and I'm relieved to have a medical reason for my whacko cycles!! I am feeling pretty optimistic about TTC with PCOS, and I'm glad I found out at the beginning of my journey rather than months or years down the road.

I have another appointment with my obgyn next Thursday. Argh, more waiting!! ;) 

Dandy, I hope your gyn isn't mean!! I had a terrible experience with an abrupt gyn when I went for my first pap a couple years ago. It was miserable!! I went into my first appointment with this gyn scared to death that it would be a repeat of my first experience, but thankfully it was the total opposite!! It's so hard to find a good doctor! :cry:

Hopefully you won't have another 3 month long cycle! Maybe when you go, if AF hasn't arrived by then you will get Provera or something. :hugs:


----------



## HotChillies

Hey,

I am back to my cheerful happy self. I am on CD 9. I am doing 4 things for myself: 
1. Refering to bk: Taking Charge of Your Fertility - Toni W. (very helpful, relaxes my mind because I get the information and sample BBT charts that I need to refer to)
2. Qi gong music (makes me happy)
3. Acupuncture (to treat my irregular cycle)
4. Pranayama Yoga (Breathing exercises: Feels awesome. Look it up on you tube)

Somehow got my husband to go to a Semen Analysis Test this Monday.
I am trying to do all the right things. I wanted to share them with you all beloved friends. 

Good Luck to all! Getting ready to spice up next week for BD.


Need TTC Buddies: Contact me if you'd like to join me in my journey.


----------



## HotChillies

Hey dandy brush,

My experience with Ob/gyns is similar. Although she may be right, she just says it so rudely that I do not want to trust her. She does not have enough time to help explain etc.


----------



## dandybrush

wanting2010 said:


> I got my testosterone results back today, and it was high, so I do have PCOS. =\ I figured I did because I have most of the classic symptoms, and I'm relieved to have a medical reason for my whacko cycles!! I am feeling pretty optimistic about TTC with PCOS, and I'm glad I found out at the beginning of my journey rather than months or years down the road.
> 
> I have another appointment with my obgyn next Thursday. Argh, more waiting!! ;)
> 
> Dandy, I hope your gyn isn't mean!! I had a terrible experience with an abrupt gyn when I went for my first pap a couple years ago. It was miserable!! I went into my first appointment with this gyn scared to death that it would be a repeat of my first experience, but thankfully it was the total opposite!! It's so hard to find a good doctor! :cry:
> 
> Hopefully you won't have another 3 month long cycle! Maybe when you go, if AF hasn't arrived by then you will get Provera or something. :hugs:

:happydance: yay wanting, looks like you and me can be pcos buddies :thumbup: it is good to have a diagnosis :) mine wont be confirmed till i see my gyn :argh: 



HotChillies said:


> Hey dandy brush,
> 
> My experience with Ob/gyns is similar. Although she may be right, she just says it so rudely that I do not want to trust her. She does not have enough time to help explain etc.

i really hope she is abrupt without being mean/rude :argh: if so i can handle that, if not then ill be asking for a diff gyn :thumbup:

hot chillie has the acupuncture helped in any way you have noticed? i am keen to give it a go


----------



## HotChillies

Dandybrush,

I am working on it. I will know in a week if things have improved. Till then I have be patient, which is hard. Will let you know.


----------



## dandybrush

ill have to agree with the patience being hard :dohh: looking forward to your opinion on its effects :)


----------



## wanting2010

That's what I told my friend, dandy...it sucks to have PCOS, but at least I know that there's a medical reason for my irregular cycles and that there is treatment and ways to conceive with it. It's a relief!! You have about a month til your appointment, right? I hope it goes by fast for you...waiting is the worst part!!

Tomorrow is my next appointment and I'm pretty excited about it. I'm looking forward to seeing what she has to say about TTC and all. =)


----------



## dandybrush

yeah Oct 16...:dohh: 

oh im excited for you :happydance: let us know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## HotChillies

Yesteray was session 8 out of 10 on acupuncture. I am on CD 13 and ovulating! Dont want to jinx it. Please pray for me. My acupuncturist says that if things go well, I should have a 28-30 day cycle till there is another stressful event in life. Cannot say anything about the validity of this now. Will keep you posted. 

What I have been doing?
I am pressing accupressure points on my feet for menstrual regulation. I am having chicken broth with red dates as recommended by acupuncturist to bring up my yang deficiency. I added seaweed to the soup to add iodine incase my thyroid is low. I am doing breathing exercises -pranayama and I listen to qi gong music whenever any bad memories come to me. Bad memories stress me out and stress delays ovulation. 

I am refering to Taking Charge of your Fertility Book for pictures of cervical fluid and BBT references. I am charting BBT, following cervical fluid and OPK.
Not at the stretchy cervical fluid yet. Studying myself with that respect, never done it before. 

The hard part now is to get my hubby to BD everyday in this phase. Earlier he has not taken this part seriously which has severely stressed me. Now he knows and he made the effort last night, which is my I am a little happy today. 

I just wanted to share this with you angels who are on the same journey. Lots of love and babydust to all!:flower:


----------



## dandybrush

wow hot chillies thats great :happydance: fxed it all goes to plan for you :hugs: 

i dont know if i would be doing that date soup thingy :sick: but i would like to try the acupuncture, do u do the accupressure at home? did the acupuncturist show u what to do?

thats great your OH is finally getting it :thumbup:


----------



## HotChillies

Yes, the acupuncturist showed me which points to press. I do it at home. There is one on the inner side of the feet, about 2" below the thumb that you press in semi circles, toward you and away from you. Hard to explain. 
He also asked me to put my feet in warm water every night before sleeping for 10 minutes. Also, I have been taking prenatal vitamins and fish oil & vitamin D supplements.
Just sharing all I can with you'll. 

I dont want to start celebrating too early. Let me see if I actually do ovulate and finish the whole process. Then it will mean something.


----------



## dandybrush

yes fxed for you hot chillies...how long were ur cycles? before going to the acupunctureist? maybe its something i could do while still seeing my gyn


----------



## HotChillies

My last cycle was 114 days ( I had major stressful events uring this cycle). Before that I had 2 cycles of 37 days which is normal for me. Before that they varied for about 3 months between 57 to 69 days. ( I was traveling to Europe and India, stress with in laws etc.) Before that I was regularly 32 days for about 8 months. Before that I was irregular when I came off birth control pills for about 6 months.

Like I said earlier, I can only vouch for acupuncture after the whole process is done and I have one or more whole normal cycles.

In the meantime, if you are looking for an acupuncturist, see if he has qi gong music along with acupuncture. My friend's acupuncturist does not have the music and she gets bored during the process. I think the music has played a big role for me. He plays different music each time I go to nourish/ heal different organs. Sounds stupid and superstitious naa, but it has worked for me. Get recommendations from your family doctor and get free consultations from 2-3 acupuncturists before you decide on one. Also, check insurance coverage.

Btw, my gynac will laugh at me if I tell her that I went to an acupuncturist. Althoug it was her callous attitude that pushed me toward this. Otherwise, she was my 1st preference.


----------



## dandybrush

ah ok thanx hot chillie sounds like stress is a big factor for your cycles :hugs: 

i came off the pill 10 months ago so thats how long the dr says we've been "trying" but we only really started actively trying about 5 months ago...that sounds better to me :dohh: 

anyway comign off the pill my cycles were about every 2 months on the dot (about 60 days long) then i had the flu shot one month and ended up with the flu and my cycle was 4 months long, since the 4 month long one i have had 1 3 month long one and am now on my next cycle...hope its max 3 months long, it gets quite stressful!!


----------



## HotChillies

My gynac says I am borderline PCOS. I am hairy but my testosterone is not high. She also showed some tiny cysts on the ovaries. Her answer to most problems is clomid. I did some research that found that it is not abnormal to have small benign cysts. Severe PCOS cysts are different. So, I dismissed her. 
My family doctor considers me borderline hypothyroid. I have taken these thyroid tablets for a couple of months but did not want to take them forever. I disagree with his diagnosis because my TSH levels are normal. I had to do some reading and consulting between these 2 doctors. Both gynac and doctor have talked and they disagree with each others diagnosis. Which is why I had to look at other answers, alternative medicine. My husband has ridiculed me for even considering acupuncture. He used to come with me to the free consulting session with the acupuncturist and he used to question their science, trying to make them look like a fool. But I persisted. 

My acupuncturist was the only one who said that stress is the factor affecting my cycles. He also explained that these medicines (bc pills, levothyroxine) only supply artificial hormones. Your body stops producing these hormones if they are externally supplied. Once the medication is stopped, the body goes crazy trying to back track data on how and when to produce hormones. Hence, the problems.

I have been TTC since April. This is my 4th cycle TTC in 6 months because I had one extremely long cycle. The CM is 3-4" streaked and stretchy now!!!!!!!!!!!!!First time I discovered this in 30 years! Vow! It almost seemed magical to me!
And I need Heavy Baby Dustfall from Angels now


----------



## dandybrush

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: theres lots for you i really hope it happens for you!!


----------



## HotChillies

Thanks a ton Dandybrush!!!!!!!!!!!!!Love you!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no af fir me 120 now


----------



## HotChillies

I feel for you lindseyanne. My last cycle was 114 days and I was extremely frustrated. Keep doing the right things and I am sure things will work out for you. Good Luck!


----------



## dandybrush

gosh lindsey, i know how u feel, stay positive and keep relaxing when u can, you are doing everything u can atm :hugs:


----------



## Aries28

HotChilles- So Happy for you! My friend swears by acupuncture. I am taking medical route at the moment but may give that a try soon!

Lindseyanne- Hang in there hun. we all know his frustrating it can be. I thought you said you may have ovulated not too long ago? Are you temping? If not, I think you should so you can tell whem u do ovulate eventually if you havent already. Goodluck!

I had the HSG today. I think everyone has a different experience, but I had really bad period like cramping and also bleeding...still. The good news is though that my tubes look all clear! I have to schedule appointment to follow up with all these tests the last few weeks. My LH was higher then FSH on day 3 bloodwork so we will see about PCOS. Keep you girls posted!


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, I know exactly how you feel honey. Just keep your head up and try to stay positive...I know that's easier said than done!! 

Aries, glad your HSG went well!! Great news that your tubes are clear. Keep us upated about everything!!

I went for my doctor's appointment this morning and it went great! Pretty much we discussed my lab results, which of course I knew that everything but my testosterone was normal. We talked a little bit about my diagnosis of PCOS and then jumped straight into talking about what it means for me as far as TTC. Since I'm clearly not ovulating on my own frequently if at all, she decided to go ahead and put me on Clomid. I'm also taking Provera for 10 days to stop my current period and start a new period to make sure everything that has built up in the 6 months since my last period is cleared out, and then I will take Clomid CD 5-9.

I'm sooo excited and feel so fortunate that I haven't had to endure long months of TTC in vain before being able to get some help. I know many people aren't so fortunate. Let me say that I just love my doctor!!

She wants to do CD 21 bloodwork, so now my only question is if I should go ahead and start taking the Provera or wait, because CD 21 could possibly fall during my vacation next month. I might call back and ask her about that.


----------



## dandybrush

thats great news wanting :happydance: so happy that you are on track with getting your help :) i kinda cant wait for my gyn appy so she can maybe put me on clomid too, though my cycles arent as long as urs (6 months!!) hopefully they can fix me

so im excited and scared as i dont know how nice the gyn is gonna be :argh: hope she is nice


----------



## HotChillies

Aries28,
Where have you been? And what is HSG? Is this with OB/GYN or RE?

Wanting2010,
Glad you got it all figured out! That should make it easy now.


----------



## Aries28

HotChillies said:


> Aries28,
> Where have you been? And what is HSG? Is this with OB/GYN or RE?

HSG is short for hysterosalpingpgram...it is an xray of ur uterus, Fallopian tubes and ovaries. They inject a dye into your uterus and the xray reveals if there are any blockages or if all is clear. I think it can detect polyps, large cysts etc. I'm glad it appears all is clear for m..but it was not comfortable. AF cramps times 10..but goes away quickly. I am seeing an RE and my follow up is in 2 weeks to go over results! FX!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

long cycles suck i cant even remember what af pain feels like anymore!


----------



## HotChillies

I am going hunting for a RE.


----------



## HotChillies

My temperature has not gone up, 2 days after it should have gone up. Getting nervous. It might be a long cycle again :-(


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: chillies 

looks like im in for another long cycle too :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

:hugs: dandy, hotchillies, and lindsey! I know just how you feel girls!!


----------



## HotChillies

dandy, lindsey, wanting2010 and aries28,

I have been charting my temperature and I keep looking at this website:
https://tcoyf.com/media/g/pregnant/default.aspx

It helps me a lot. You may be already knowing about this. I didn't. I am one of those fools enlightened at 30! These charts tell me that timing is crucial. Getting it now. It makes me feel confident. Quite a few of these charts are of women who have long irregular cycles.

As for me, I had the ovulatory pain, 'mitt....' something, plus cervical fluid became stretchy (1st cycle I ever understood so well in my life, gives me a little self confidence), intercourse daily etc. but it has been 5 days since LH surge and the temperature dip and my temp has not gone up. So, I am a nervous cartoon chicken right now, looking up online, reading up and talking to my acupuncturist. My husband doesnt understand. He is chilled out and wonders why I behave like this. Idiot!

Thats the update from me.


----------



## HotChillies

Aries 28,

I read an old post by you:
"Sounds like a good plan! Sounds similar to mine! I am also starting Provera to jumpstart my cycle. Dr wants to do blood test on day 2-3 after the arrives and then I guess we will go from there! Do you have irregular cycles? "

Which doctor did you go to for this?
GYnac or RE?


----------



## dandybrush

interesting thanx hot chillies

I dont think im gonna Ov anytime soon, we are :sex: about every 3 days atm...are due tonight actually :blush: :thumbup:


----------



## HotChillies

I love the way you use emoticons!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have awful af type pains today ahve goten worse as day has gone on and now cant sleep:nope: really not sure what to make opf it as have ewcm like stuff


----------



## dandybrush

HotChillies said:


> I love the way you use emoticons!

:rofl: :hugs: your cute

lindsey from what u are saying, i would think you are oving...unless it is af on the way.


----------



## Coco14

Evening ladies, I know this thread has been going for a while but have been looking for something like this.
My cycles, I have come to realise, are about 4-5 months, however my last was 6 weeks... hoping that it's the same this cycle so I can get an idea. Charting temperature now.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> I love the way you use emoticons!
> 
> :rofl: :hugs: your cute
> 
> lindsey from what u are saying, i would think you are oving...unless it is af on the way.Click to expand...

without getting my hopes up i THINK it feels liek the start of af but i cant quite remember what it feels like lol


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey coco, my last 2 cycles were 4 months and 3 months...

we all know how you feel and it sux being irregular, i really hope you have a nice short cycle again


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> I love the way you use emoticons!
> 
> :rofl: :hugs: your cute
> 
> lindsey from what u are saying, i would think you are oving...unless it is af on the way.Click to expand...
> 
> without getting my hopes up i THINK it feels liek the start of af but i cant quite remember what it feels like lolClick to expand...

:rofl:

honestly i dont get cramping much with AF i get more with Ov so :shrug: if thats normal for you then maybe it is


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> I love the way you use emoticons!
> 
> :rofl: :hugs: your cute
> 
> lindsey from what u are saying, i would think you are oving...unless it is af on the way.Click to expand...
> 
> without getting my hopes up i THINK it feels liek the start of af but i cant quite remember what it feels like lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> honestly i dont get cramping much with AF i get more with Ov so :shrug: if thats normal for you then maybe it isClick to expand...

i get terrible cramping from a few days before im due on rught till the day i come off so all in all 10 days


----------



## dandybrush

eek thats alot of cramping!! well sounds like AF is on the way for you then


----------



## wanting2010

HotChillies, thanks for the website link!

Lindsey, I hope this is AF on the way for you, honey!

Coco, welcome!! We all know what long cycles are like. My last cycle was almost 200 days!!


----------



## HotChillies

Here is a link to my BBT chart. Please have a look and comment. 
https://tcoyf.com/media/p/1236324.aspx
And you can log in here for free as a beta tester for the online version. You can put up your charts too.

I am going crazy here coz my temps are not doing great. I do feel wet (not the peak I just experienced) but I do have stretchy CV once a day. OPK is negative. Got a LH surge earlier. Then why are my temps not going up? I feel like banging my head on a wall.

On this website, I see a lot of women with long cycles who got pregnant. Notice how they time their intercourse.

It is going to be my 10th session of acupuncture. I am waiting to get a recommendation for a RE from my gynac. Got this idea, thanks to you gals.


----------



## HotChillies

Btw, for those who are charting temps, I have a question.

I took my temp 5 times this morning n I got readings varying from 96.8 to 97.7. Does this happen to you too?


----------



## dandybrush

um i only temp once...soon as i wake up and thats the temp i use, else i would just end up confused :shrug: go with your first temp chillie


----------



## Coco14

Dandybrush and Wanting - Thank you. It's nice to find people in my position.

Hotchillies - I agree with Dandybrush. Plus how long do you take your temp for? I do about 10 seconds. Mine vary quite a bit from getting up early for work and laying in at the weekend!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no af but pain still here so fingers crossed


----------



## Aries28

HotChillies said:


> Aries 28,
> 
> I read an old post by you:
> "Sounds like a good plan! Sounds similar to mine! I am also starting Provera to jumpstart my cycle. Dr wants to do blood test on day 2-3 after the arrives and then I guess we will go from there! Do you have irregular cycles? "
> 
> Which doctor did you go to for this?
> GYnac or RE?

Hot Chilles...it was the RE that gave me provera. My GY didn't take me serious..she wanted to wait until jan to proceed. I'm a little impatient and didn't want to wait..esp if I have a condition that could get worse and more complicated. The RE was more than willing to help. I got AF on 12 (last) day of provera and had for a week. I had ultrasound on day 3 and they took my day 3 bloods and had HSG on day 9. I also had full fasting bloodwork. The testing has been a lot but hope to get some answers at follow up next week. They are very thorough..I will keep u girls posted. Also. Regarding ur temps..make sure taking only once a day first thing in am. I hope they spike for u!


----------



## HotChillies

lindseyanne,

Have you taken a pregnancy test? Do you chart temperature?


----------



## HotChillies

Hot Chilles...it was the RE that gave me provera. My GY didn't take me serious..she wanted to wait until jan to proceed. I'm a little impatient and didn't want to wait..esp if I have a condition that could get worse and more complicated. The RE was more than willing to help. I got AF on 12 (last) day of provera and had for a week. I had ultrasound on day 3 and they took my day 3 bloods and had HSG on day 9. I also had full fasting bloodwork. The testing has been a lot but hope to get some answers at follow up next week. They are very thorough..I will keep u girls posted. Also. Regarding ur temps..make sure taking only once a day first thing in am. I hope they spike for u![/QUOTE] 

Thanks. I am going to find an RE now. RE is reproductive endocrinologist? Is that right? My gynac is also pretty much useless.
My temps are not going up. It has been 6 days. I know that my body attempted to ovulate but could not release the egg. If the egg was released the temp would go up. It is weird that I feel moist at the vagina but I do have a little stretchy CM. The LH surge has passed. So, I dont know what to do


----------



## Aries28

Yes RE is reproductive endocronolgist. Have u had a + OPK? How do u know u had LH surge? I have had EWCM this week but no + OPK..I think my body is also trying to O..but no temp shift yet. I hope my dr can give me some answers. Do u have PCOs?


----------



## Shey

Still no AF for me either


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> lindseyanne,
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test? Do you chart temperature?

yep done plenty this cycle last one was two days ago and a bfn no havent temped this cycle we tried giving it a break as was stressing me out but wish we had done it


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: girlies

still no Ov or Af for me either :dohh:


----------



## Shey

Aww Dandy hate when our bodies play tricks on us


----------



## dandybrush

yep :cry:


----------



## Shey

:hugs:


----------



## kristyny02

Aries28 said:


> Yes RE is reproductive endocronolgist. Have u had a + OPK? How do u know u had LH surge? I have had EWCM this week but no + OPK..I think my body is also trying to O..but no temp shift yet. I hope my dr can give me some answers. Do u have PCOs?

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry I have been MIA! I think the RE is the right place for you! At the GYN they dont always understand the frustration we feel when TTC. At the RE once all the initial stuff is done they move you along pretty quickly. GYN says to wait 1 year before RE, unless there is an obvious problem, with me and the long cycles with no ovulation I was there after 9 months TTC. The staff is so supportive and understanding at my RE! 

HotChillies
Stay strong you never know that BFP could be soon! When can you test? And Hubbys will never understand our TTC craziness- mine was a brat about it- it was hell to get the "sample" from him, and hated to have to BD certain days. They dont mind if its their idea do they?

For me I am on CD 25 and hoping for a normal cycle! I have done OPK every day since day 9 and I think they were all negative; I had one questionable OPK around CD 18. We are just BD as much as we can and see what happens. This cycle I started taking Vitex, 800 mg a day. Good news is not one side effect! I am not sure if it will work but its worth a shot! 

Baby Dust to you all!


----------



## HotChillies

Aries28 said:


> Yes RE is reproductive endocronolgist. Have u had a + OPK? How do u know u had LH surge? I have had EWCM this week but no + OPK..I think my body is also trying to O..but no temp shift yet. I hope my dr can give me some answers. Do u have PCOs?


I did have a +ve OPK. So I did get the LH surge. I have had this surge before without ovulation. So it is confusing. What is EWCM?

I looked up charts on the tcoyf website and I noticed that women do get a LH surge and ovulate later. Some women do not get LH surge at all. In both cases, they have been pregnant.

I got an appt. with a female RE. But it is going to be 13th Oct.


----------



## HotChillies

lindseyanne said:


> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> lindseyanne,
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test? Do you chart temperature?
> 
> yep done plenty this cycle last one was two days ago and a bfn no havent temped this cycle we tried giving it a break as was stressing me out but wish we had done itClick to expand...

It is never too late to start. When I had long cycles and abdominal cramps, I used to wonder whether this is ovulationi or AF. But now looking at the temperatures, I know where my body is in the cycle. A little less anxiety.


----------



## HotChillies

HotChillies
Stay strong you never know that BFP could be soon! When can you test? And Hubbys will never understand our TTC craziness- mine was a brat about it- it was hell to get the "sample" from him, and hated to have to BD certain days. They dont mind if its their idea do they?
My temperatures are still down and i do have stretchy CM. So, I havent ovulated yet.

For me I am on CD 25 and hoping for a normal cycle! I have done OPK every day since day 9 and I think they were all negative; I had one questionable OPK around CD 18. We are just BD as much as we can and see what happens. This cycle I started taking Vitex, 800 mg a day. Good news is not one side effect! I am not sure if it will work but its worth a shot! 

Do you consult with RE or some other doctor before taking Vitex?

Baby Dust to you all![/QUOTE]


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: girlies
> 
> still no Ov or Af for me either :dohh:

Oh dandy, Our cute little dandy!:hugs:
Where are your temps now? Do you have an online chart?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no bloomin af but stillhaving achey crampin g and sore boobys:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

HotChillies said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: girlies
> 
> still no Ov or Af for me either :dohh:
> 
> Oh dandy, Our cute little dandy!:hugs:
> Where are your temps now? Do you have an online chart?Click to expand...

yes click on my ticker down the bottom, my temps are quite stable so far, not expecting Ov for a while now



hot chillie - you dont have to see a dr to start vitex, though some naturopaths will recommend it, looks like we will be seeing our drs around the same time, my appy with my gyn is on Oct 16, maybe we'll all get some good news at the same time :hugs:


----------



## Aries28

> I did have a +ve OPK. So I did get the LH surge. I have had this surge before without ovulation. So it is confusing. What is EWCM?
> 
> I looked up charts on the tcoyf website and I noticed that women do get a LH surge and ovulate later. Some women do not get LH surge at all. In both cases, they have been pregnant.
> 
> I got an appt. with a female RE. But it is going to be 13th Oct.

EWCM= Egg White Cervical Mucus. Most fertile type due to estogen surge usually right before O but not always. I get it randomly throughout my cycle.

That is good that you got a +opk. I hope you Ovd!


----------



## wanting2010

Hope everything is well with you girls! I bought a basal thermometer today at Wal-Mart while I was grocery shopping. I'm planning on starting to temp and have signed up on fertilityfriend...going to start tomorrow so I can get an idea of my normal home temperatures.

I've never charted before so I hope it isn't too hard for me to get into the habit of it.

There's not really much going on with me right now, besides starting my Provera yesterday and waiting for my next cycle to come!!


----------



## dandybrush

ok does this look like a positive Ov test????

i've told OH we are gonna :sex: tonight anyways just incase it is
 



Attached Files:







DSC01829.JPG
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 5









DSC01830.JPG
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> ok does this look like a positive Ov test????
> 
> i've told OH we are gonna :sex: tonight anyways just incase it is

It looks Positive to me!


----------



## HotChillies

Aries28 said:


> I did have a +ve OPK. So I did get the LH surge. I have had this surge before without ovulation. So it is confusing. What is EWCM?
> 
> I looked up charts on the tcoyf website and I noticed that women do get a LH surge and ovulate later. Some women do not get LH surge at all. In both cases, they have been pregnant.
> 
> I got an appt. with a female RE. But it is going to be 13th Oct.
> 
> EWCM= Egg White Cervical Mucus. Most fertile type due to estogen surge usually right before O but not always. I get it randomly throughout my cycle.
> 
> That is good that you got a +opk. I hope you Ovd!Click to expand...

I think I have not figured out my OPK. I use the same strips that dandybrush has. My way of determining whether it is positive is to check when the 2nd line becomes darkest and then begins fading again. I read about another woman making the same mistake. This is the 1st complete cycle that I am charting and observing and I am making mistakes n learning new things. I have EWCM now. Earlier what I had was less stretchy white CM. Anyways, thanks for helpin me out here.


----------



## dandybrush

HotChillies said:


> Aries28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a +ve OPK. So I did get the LH surge. I have had this surge before without ovulation. So it is confusing. What is EWCM?
> 
> I looked up charts on the tcoyf website and I noticed that women do get a LH surge and ovulate later. Some women do not get LH surge at all. In both cases, they have been pregnant.
> 
> I got an appt. with a female RE. But it is going to be 13th Oct.
> 
> EWCM= Egg White Cervical Mucus. Most fertile type due to estogen surge usually right before O but not always. I get it randomly throughout my cycle.
> 
> That is good that you got a +opk. I hope you Ovd!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I have not figured out my OPK. I use the same strips that dandybrush has. My way of determining whether it is positive is to check when the 2nd line becomes darkest and then begins fading again. I read about another woman making the same mistake. This is the 1st complete cycle that I am charting and observing and I am making mistakes n learning new things. I have EWCM now. Earlier what I had was less stretchy white CM. Anyways, thanks for helpin me out here.Click to expand...

oh...what happens if it fades again? i dont get the mistake you are talking about?? :shrug:


----------



## Aries28

Dandy looks positive to me!!


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a +ve OPK. So I did get the LH surge. I have had this surge before without ovulation. So it is confusing. What is EWCM?
> 
> I looked up charts on the tcoyf website and I noticed that women do get a LH surge and ovulate later. Some women do not get LH surge at all. In both cases, they have been pregnant.
> 
> I got an appt. with a female RE. But it is going to be 13th Oct.
> 
> EWCM= Egg White Cervical Mucus. Most fertile type due to estogen surge usually right before O but not always. I get it randomly throughout my cycle.
> 
> That is good that you got a +opk. I hope you Ovd!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I have not figured out my OPK. I use the same strips that dandybrush has. My way of determining whether it is positive is to check when the 2nd line becomes darkest and then begins fading again. I read about another woman making the same mistake. This is the 1st complete cycle that I am charting and observing and I am making mistakes n learning new things. I have EWCM now. Earlier what I had was less stretchy white CM. Anyways, thanks for helpin me out here.Click to expand...
> 
> oh...what happens if it fades again? i dont get the mistake you are talking about?? :shrug:Click to expand...


The mistake I made was that although the 2nd line was the darkest in the series of tests that I took, it never really was as dark as the 1st line. When both lines are equally dark, it is a LH surge.


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy- definitely looks positive!! Good luck hon! Catch that eggy!!!


----------



## HotChillies

A few of us are expecting ovulation. Very hopeful about ovulation for all of us. It was full moon yesterday. My acupuncturist says some cycles follow or try to follow the moon phase. I dont believe in this but just an interesting observation.


----------



## dandybrush

well my temps have not done anything yet...maybe its a false alarm :shrug: I dont expect to Ov till my CD 70's like last time, but im holding out hope

we are gonna BD the next few nights just incase :shrug:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> well my temps have not done anything yet...maybe its a false alarm :shrug: I dont expect to Ov till my CD 70's like last time, but im holding out hope
> 
> we are gonna BD the next few nights just incase :shrug:

Let's hope for the best! Good Luck Dandy for the BD!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well no af for me yet again and have ewcm once again im going to london monday but tuesday im getting on the phone and getting me an apointment with my doc:growlmad:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :hugs: sounds like a plan

no AF or Ov as yet for me either :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im going to demand something to bring af on then im going to demand clomid


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup: sounds like a good plan lindsey, if in fact i have pcos and this is a fake pos OPK then i hope they put me on clomid too :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Linsdey, sounds like a great idea! Don't give up til they give you what you want.


----------



## HotChillies

I have EWCM again. But this time it is more slimy. Looks like the one on colored page 6 of TCOYF book. I have pain in lower abdomen too. Hope my body makes it this time. I 'd hate to see another trick played on me. 

This is the 1st complete cycle that I am charting. So, I am surprised by what EWCM looked like today! I learnt that what I thought was EWCM earlier was not really like what I saw today. But I have had such slow progression, I couldn't tell. I really hope this is the end though. This is really testing my patience.
If I don't see raised temperatures in the next 2-3 days, I am going to be hell disappointed.


----------



## dandybrush

hot chillies lets hope we are both oving, my temps havent risen yet :dohh: i woke up with some right side cramps this morning, and some ewcm, wonder if its the right kind :shrug: 

fxed for both of us


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> hot chillies lets hope we are both oving, my temps havent risen yet :dohh: i woke up with some right side cramps this morning, and some ewcm, wonder if its the right kind :shrug:
> 
> fxed for both of us

I have very bad abdominal pain this time. Painful on the sides and while walking. Also have 2 enlarged lymph nodes under the right ear. It's been 2 days. No temp rise. :-(


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> hot chillies lets hope we are both oving, my temps havent risen yet :dohh: i woke up with some right side cramps this morning, and some ewcm, wonder if its the right kind :shrug:
> 
> fxed for both of us

Good Luck dandybrush! How is it going for you?


----------



## dandybrush

no news for me...:cry: cramping has stopped, and no real ewcm atm, and no temp rise :dohh:

i have soreish nipples atm, which normally means AF is on the way :shrug: but my temps have not risen, so im confused :wacko: 

how about you chillies?


----------



## dandybrush

so im not feeling to positive atm

what i think is happening is if my nipples really are sore (and its not just in my head) im thinking im having an anovulatory cycle, which means AF is on the way... or its gonna bypass that and just go on to the next cycle :shrug: but i really think Ov didnt happen and wont happen for me any time soon :cry:


----------



## Coco14

Aw that's rubbish dandybrush. Our bodies seem to play tricks on us!

Hope you are OK chillies.


----------



## dandybrush

they do coco...its annoying :grr:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> so im not feeling to positive atm
> 
> what i think is happening is if my nipples really are sore (and its not just in my head) im thinking im having an anovulatory cycle, which means AF is on the way... or its gonna bypass that and just go on to the next cycle :shrug: but i really think Ov didnt happen and wont happen for me any time soon :cry:

Dandybrush, if you had the positive OPK for the last couple of days, wait for a couple of days more, the temp might go up. You might be a case of slow rise temperature or stair step pattern. Keep :sex: till then. If there is any window of opportunity, exploit it, so that you do not regret later. 
Also, the TCOYF book says one should check for EGCM 3 times a day (morning, evening n afternoon) and record the most wet sensation. Often I noticed that 1 or 2 times a day I would get EGCM, not all 3times. Are you checking your EGCM 3 times a day? 
Dandy, do you have the TCOYF book?
Stay positive dandy, stay positive! My best wishes for you.:hugs:

As for me, I got a slight temp rise today. Still have EGCM but abdominal pain is almost gone. My OPK is over, I ordered new ones and they haven't arrived yet. So, had no OPK test. Will have to wait for 2-3 days to see what my body does, whether temp goes up or down. 
jIn May (the last long cycle I had) my temp went up but it was still an anovulatory cycle. I guess I will only find out till after the 2WW. I might be out of one fire and into another. Not sure where I belong now. I have to be patient for the next 2-3 days. Will keep you posted.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx chillies we didnt bd last night, were to tired :dohh: 

no i dont have that book, i check my cm alot :blush: today is the first day i didnt wake up with any ewcm...:shrug: will keep checking

i might jump OH tonight then just in case


----------



## Coco14

I didn't know that about EGCM, so thanks chillies.

I'm on CD18, really hoping there's only 42 days in this one again... so this is my 1st time doing temp checks.


----------



## dandybrush

im hoping this cycle is shorter than 86 this time :dohh: dont want another long one :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

Sorry your body is playing tricks on you dandy!! :( I hope you're not in for another long cycle hon!! At least maybe if it stretches on til after your appointment, you might be able to get Provera/Clomid and not have to wait for a new cycle!!


----------



## dandybrush

thats true wanting, i hope the gyn can help me


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> thanx chillies we didnt bd last night, were to tired :dohh:
> 
> no i dont have that book, i check my cm alot :blush: today is the first day i didnt wake up with any ewcm...:shrug: will keep checking
> 
> i might jump OH tonight then just in case

For all angels here,
This might sound like propaganda but that book and website really helped me to understand myself. The images of the CM were very helpful and so was the information on different types of charts. It keeps my anxiety down. Otherwise with my type of cycle, I run around like a crazy nervous chicken.

https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charg...r_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285625293&sr=8-1

https://tcoyf.com/media/21/default.aspx (free upload of charts and free access to others charts)
Studying the Pregnant charts and how to time intercourse has been very helpful.


----------



## dandybrush

i might look into that later thanx chillie, but im seeing the gyn in a couple of weeks, i think im stressing enough without reading more stuff on the subject :dohh:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> i might look into that later thanx chillie, but im seeing the gyn in a couple of weeks, i think im stressing enough without reading more stuff on the subject :dohh:


Lots of love and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## HotChillies

What the ****! Temperature crashed again. I was so happy that maybe I got lucky for once this cycle. But this might be anovulatory I am thinking now. Have to wait for 1-2 more days to verify.


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: chilies, well my temp seems to still be up :shrug: heres hoping


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i THINK going by the pains and yesterdays excessive ewcm that maybe finaly ov has been


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey i hope so, did you get any :sex: in??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey i hope so, did you get any :sex: in??

no we havent for a while tbh head aint in it with the worry over my cycle we just want a new one to start:shrug: we are weird lol


----------



## HotChillies

:dust:


lindseyanne said:


> i THINK going by the pains and yesterdays excessive ewcm that maybe finaly ov has been

:dust:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: chilies, well my temp seems to still be up :shrug: heres hoping


That looks good girl!
:dust:


----------



## HotChillies

Here's whats going on with me
https://tcoyf.com/media/p/1241906.aspx


----------



## dandybrush

chillies - give it a few more days, maybe you have oved and your temps will go up, or maybe you will Ov later...sorry im no expert :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think it just may be ov as i have for the first time this cyle got the achey inner thigh i get around af/ ov


----------



## dandybrush

Oh :happydance: fxed for you lindsey sounds very positive!!

are you just on the vitex? are you taking/doing anything else to help your cycles?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> Oh :happydance: fxed for you lindsey sounds very positive!!
> 
> are you just on the vitex? are you taking/doing anything else to help your cycles?

ive stoped taking my vitex ran out and havent taken my macca for a few days deicded to try withiut until af as was waking with awful headaches in the morning, also been drinking parsley tea blah disgusting stuff


----------



## dandybrush

i tried the parsley tea last cycle :haha: didnt work for me, was gross :sick: but it gave me more cm :thumbup:

well im off all meds and if my chart is right and i have indeed Oved, then im not going to take any of the vitex/maca next cycle either, just the clomid if my gyn prescribes it, im really hoping to lose some more weight and then maybe that with the eating healthy is what is doing the trick :thumbup: course if i haven Oved then i will prob be desperate next cycle too :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooooohoooo cd 1 cd 1:happydance:


----------



## HotChillies

lindseyanne said:


> woooooohoooo cd 1 cd 1:happydance:

Yohoooo! Awesome!:happydance:


----------



## HotChillies

I have a question. I have been at home for over a year now. As a result I do not sleep or get up at the same time. Yesterday I slept at 2am and today I setup the alarm at 7.30am to take the temperature. It was 97.3. I went back to sleep and just before getting up I took the temperature at 9.30am. It was 98.4. Which temperature should I consider? Have you been in a similar situation?
Sounds stupid but I am probably in that desperate situation where my mind wants to believe my temp went up  I need some sane people to tell me I have to believe what I see 

I have been feeling very hot last 3 days. My temps go to 99.1- 100 during the daytime. That makes me a little hopeful. I know I sound crazy.


----------



## Aries28

hey girls! Just checking uhp on u all. Glad to see some of u are making progress! I hope u get that BFP! I am heading to doc tomorrow to discuss all my tests results. Keep ur FX for me!


----------



## HotChillies

:thumbup: Good Luck!



Aries28 said:


> hey girls! Just checking uhp on u all. Glad to see some of u are making progress! I hope u get that BFP! I am heading to doc tomorrow to discuss all my tests results. Keep ur FX for me!


----------



## Aries28

Yay lindsey! Happy for a fresh start for u! Chilles- u want to make sure u are sleeping a minimim of 4 hours and try to go to sleep and take temp at same time. Make sure it is before you move, eat, drink or even pee! This all will alter ur temp. On weekends my temps are higher if I sleep in an extra hour or two!


----------



## dandybrush

I have my CH's :happydance: :happydance: fxed my temps stay up for the next few days



lindseyanne said:


> woooooohoooo cd 1 cd 1:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:



HotChillies said:


> I have a question. I have been at home for over a year now. As a result I do not sleep or get up at the same time. Yesterday I slept at 2am and today I setup the alarm at 7.30am to take the temperature. It was 97.3. I went back to sleep and just before getting up I took the temperature at 9.30am. It was 98.4. Which temperature should I consider? Have you been in a similar situation?
> Sounds stupid but I am probably in that desperate situation where my mind wants to believe my temp went up  I need some sane people to tell me I have to believe what I see
> 
> I have been feeling very hot last 3 days. My temps go to 99.1- 100 during the daytime. That makes me a little hopeful. I know I sound crazy.

sorry chillie not sure there :dohh: i take my temp at one time only, when i know i will most prob be asleep, if you need to set your alarm for 6am every day do that take the temp then go bak to sleep, but honestly try to just take it once a day at that time, or you end up confused :hugs:



Aries28 said:


> hey girls! Just checking uhp on u all. Glad to see some of u are making progress! I hope u get that BFP! I am heading to doc tomorrow to discuss all my tests results. Keep ur FX for me!

fx aries you get some good results and that they can help/fix you :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, so excited that AF finally arrived for you!!!! =) Have you considered trying soy isoflavones (works similar to Clomid) to stimulate ov?

Dandy, happy for you that you have (possibly) ov'ed! Maybe this won't be a long cycle after all- whether AF comes or whether you get your BFP!

Aries- good luck at the doctor!! Let us know how things go!

Chillies- I think you're supposed to temp at the same time every day and only supposed to temp once each day. =) I'm by no means a charting expert, though...just started temping myself!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Lindsey, so excited that AF finally arrived for you!!!! =) Have you considered trying soy isoflavones (works similar to Clomid) to stimulate ov?
> 
> Dandy, happy for you that you have (possibly) ov'ed! Maybe this won't be a long cycle after all- whether AF comes or whether you get your BFP!
> 
> Aries- good luck at the doctor!! Let us know how things go!
> 
> Chillies- I think you're supposed to temp at the same time every day and only supposed to temp once each day. =) I'm by no means a charting expert, though...just started temping myself!!

i have but cant affford it this cycle as off to germany in less then 2 weeks. man i cant sleep soooopainfull cramps yet realy light af ever since i had my first chem my af has been really light each time


----------



## dandybrush

well i got my CH's :happydance:


----------



## Aries28

Hey girls...so dr apt went ok. He confirmed I do have PCOS. Lots of cysts and irregular cycles was really all it took to diagnose me with it. I can't say I'm too upset bc I was suspicious I had it. I am of average weight ..even a little on the low end so he said my case is different. The good news is my egg reserve is really really good. He said they will give me clomid to promote Ov but monitor bc I have increased risk for multiples bc of egg quality. I have some more bloodwork and then prob provera to bring on AF and then start clomid...here's to hoping girls!


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: thank goodness he is going to help you, you'll get that BFP in no time!!


----------



## dandybrush

eek blood test day today :cry:


----------



## Aries28

Thanks dandy! Are u getting bloods done for progesterone?


----------



## dandybrush

no im getting my cholesterol checked - was a bit high last time, and my liver checked, had funny results last time :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Hope you get some good results from the blood tests dandy. When will you know the results?

Aries- I felt the same way when I was diagnosed with PCOS...not really upset about it, but more relieved to know why my cycles are so irregular and know that there is treatment. PCOS sucks but hopefully Clomid will work for us!!


----------



## heather24

ok gurl my name is heather i dont know if im in tha rite place but what tha hay. n-e ways me and my hubby has been trying for almost 2years.ok well here tha thing, my cycles are really off. here they are feb 5, feb 28, mar 20,apr 17,may 12 and june 12 and then nothing at all in july expect a lil pink and clear discharge thought i was prego but i wasnt so they put me on provera and aug 18 i had a period and then this month i had 3 day light period sept 10. so what do yall think when should i start..


----------



## dandybrush

wanting i think i'll get my results either next week or the week after, if there is nothing to discuss ill get a letter, if there is stuff to discuss ill have to make an appointment, and she is just bak from hols, so is gonna be hard to get into :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy, we'll just hope there's nothing to discuss!! :) Let us know as soon as you find out!!

I heard back from my doctor regarding my 25 days of bleeding. Basically she said it's not abnormal to have an extended amount of bleeding since I've not had a period in 6 months and the flow hasn't been heavy, but I have to go Monday for an ultrasound to check how much of my lining is left. Not sure what will happen from there, but I'm hoping it doesn't put me too far behind as far as starting my Clomid. =\

And I hope I stop bleeding before my cruise!!


----------



## HotChillies

Dandy: What is CH?
Wanting 2010: GoodLuck
Aries28: Did you get all these tests done with RE or with gynac? Did you ask for them specifically? Are they normally covered under insurance?
lindseyanne: Have a great trip!
Heather 24: Welcome aboard!

Not sure yet what my temps are doing. Will let you know when I understand


----------



## dandybrush

well good luck with the ultrasound wanting

chillies - CH is my Cross Hairs on Fertilty Friend, it indicates when i may have Oved


----------



## Aries28

Chilles- RE gave me these tests..and he suggested them. All covered under insurance..i only have to pay a small portion when I go in. How are your temps?


----------



## HotChillies

Aries28 said:


> Chilles- RE gave me these tests..and he suggested them. All covered under insurance..i only have to pay a small portion when I go in. How are your temps?

Aries28,

My temps are super confusing! Waiting to see if they make any sense. Or else this ia an annov. cycle.


----------



## Aries28

Ok. I hope you OV! Prob going to start clomid in Nov. If that fails may turn to acupuncture.


----------



## dandybrush

i would like to try acupuncture too aries lol


----------



## Coco14

Aries28 said:


> Hey girls...so dr apt went ok. He confirmed I do have PCOS. Lots of cysts and irregular cycles was really all it took to diagnose me with it. I can't say I'm too upset bc I was suspicious I had it. I am of average weight ..even a little on the low end so he said my case is different. The good news is my egg reserve is really really good. He said they will give me clomid to promote Ov but monitor bc I have increased risk for multiples bc of egg quality. I have some more bloodwork and then prob provera to bring on AF and then start clomid...here's to hoping girls!

Sounds positive :)


----------



## Aries28

What is everyone up to?!? The thread has been quiet. Anyone making progress with their cycles? I am waiting on Blood test next Fri and then hope to take provera to bring on AF and then clomid. :)


----------



## Butterfly24

hiys ladies

i wanted to join in, i've always had irregular cycles it runs in my mums side of the family

my last af was about 14months ago, got diagnosed with pcos about a month ago currently waiting for an appt with my gyne

currently taking suppliments including soy to get me going again so to speak lol


----------



## Coco14

Hi Butterfly, good luck :)


----------



## Butterfly24

thanks ;)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey aries

i had my blood test last friday, am also waiting on results to see if my liver is better and if my cholesterol is better

I have lost 3kg in my weightloss plan to date and i think that is what has shortened my cycle from 80 days to about 40 i think it was as the :witch: has arrived

Off to see the gyn next sat, am hoping that she can help to shorten my cycle some more


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls...it has been quiet in here! I've been busy with work the last few days, and I've also been trying to get stuff together for my vacation next week! I can't wait for it to get here! Still have 3 more days of work; tomorrow, Tuesday, and Wednesday.

I had my ultrasound on Monday and it went well. Everything looked normal except for the cysts on my ovaries, which is expected with PCOS. She said my uterine lining was still a little thick so I would keep bleeding for a few days, and I did--but I have FINALLY stopped bleeding after over a month! Just in time for my cruise. =) I have to wait til my next cycle to take my Clomid, which I'm disappointed about, but I start taking Provera again on October 17.

Welcome to the thread, Butterfly! Sound like several of us are PCOS ladies. I was just diagnosed a little over a month ago. =)

Dandy, so glad you had a shorter cycle!! That's awesome!! Your appointment is coming up in NO time! Good luck!! I'll be floating in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean next weekend so I won't get to hear how it goes til I get back to the US on the 23rd!


----------



## HotChillies

Back from my Hiatus with :witch:. CD 1 Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: chillies, im at the beginning of my cycle too :hugs: we could almost be cycle buddies


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> :wave: chillies, im at the beginning of my cycle too :hugs: we could almost be cycle buddies

Yup! :happydance: Can you also be my TTC Buddy? Also, I have my RE appt scheduled for this Wed. And will be back with acupuncture next week. Was on a 2 wk break.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah ill add you to my siggy TTC buddy :hugs: :friends: 

im going to see the gyn on sat, so maybe she can help to shorten my cycle some more, really hoping for another short cycle not long like the one before


----------



## Coco14

My boyf just got his :spermy: test results and all is OK!! Phew! :)


----------



## dandybrush

yay coco, well thats one less thing you have to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

Absolutely :)


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy, did you ever find out the results from your last blood tests or are you still waiting?

DH & I are leaving for our vacation tomorrow, so I won't be around much over the next 10 or so days. I'll be in Florida until Saturday evening so I will have cell service, so I might hop online on my BlackBerry but BnB always does funny things on my phone. After that I'll be floating in the Atlantic Ocean--and hopefully won't encounter any hurricanes!!!


----------



## Coco14

wanting2010 said:


> Dandy, did you ever find out the results from your last blood tests or are you still waiting?
> 
> DH & I are leaving for our vacation tomorrow, so I won't be around much over the next 10 or so days. I'll be in Florida until Saturday evening so I will have cell service, so I might hop online on my BlackBerry but BnB always does funny things on my phone. After that I'll be floating in the Atlantic Ocean--and hopefully won't encounter any hurricanes!!!

Have a great time :)


----------



## HotChillies

Wanting 2010, 
Have a great vacation!

Coco14,
Glad there is good news for you.

I had my appt. with RE today. Today was CD 3, so, had a Vaginal ultrasound. She suspects PCOS borderline. She calls it PCOA!  Will get results of blood tests tomorrow. She is going to check for blocked fallopian tubes as well over the next few days. Hubby will have Semen Analysis on Friday finally. We were messing up the required ejaculation and abstinence for so long!  Will keep you posted.


----------



## dandybrush

wanting have a great trip, dont stess about TTC and just enjoy :hugs:

still waiting on the recent blood test results :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

yay chillie, so glad you are getting yourself sorted, im kinda looking forward to my gyn visit on sat, hopefully she can start us off on the right path


----------



## Coco14

HotChillies said:


> Wanting 2010,
> Have a great vacation!
> 
> Coco14,
> Glad there is good news for you.
> 
> I had my appt. with RE today. Today was CD 3, so, had a Vaginal ultrasound. She suspects PCOS borderline. She calls it PCOA!  Will get results of blood tests tomorrow. She is going to check for blocked fallopian tubes as well over the next few days. Hubby will have Semen Analysis on Friday finally. We were messing up the required ejaculation and abstinence for so long!  Will keep you posted.

Thanks Hotchillies. Glad things are happening for you. You're well on your way :)


----------



## HotChillies

Clomid question

The RE has recommended Clomid for me from today. I am very scared of taking this medicine. Online research has all sorts of things to say, good and bad. Do you have family and friends who have taken clomid earlier? Have the kids been normal? Is there a higher chance of twins, triplets etc.? Is there a higher chance of premature birth? I am getting very doubtful here. Do you angels get similar doubts?


----------



## dandybrush

did you ask your RE these questions chillie??

im off to see the gyn in a couple of hours, wish me luck


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> did you ask your RE these questions chillie??
> 
> im off to see the gyn in a couple of hours, wish me luck

Good Luck for your appt. Dandy!

I did ask these questions to RE. She seems pushy. I went to her on Wednesday and she recommended to start clomid on Friday. I do not want to start on clomid on Friday. I need some time to digest. Its been only 6mths TTC and not one cycle timed perfect with intercourse.


----------



## dandybrush

ok chillie, well if you dont want to start on the clomid dont, only do what you are comfortable with, I'm hoping my gyn will put me on the clomid personally, as my cycles are so screwy, i would like them to be shortened by the clomid. we have also been TTC for about 6 months and i really wanna be pg by christmas so i want the help. but if you need time and are not at that point that i am then maybe go see your regular gp and ask them the questions. Sorry im not much help :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: im back!!

ok i really liked the gyn she was super nice :happydance: OH waited outside, but he has been organised to give a semen sample

she checked me all over, thinks im not ovulating, has me going for an ultrasound on monday as well as a blood test, to confirm PCOS then she wants to start me on the clomid on Tuesday once its confirmed, so fxed for a bfp this cycle :) she says we will call tuesday CD3, even though its really like CD 10 :shrug: she said she can start me on the clomid anyways as my cycles are so long


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> :wave: im back!!
> 
> ok i really liked the gyn she was super nice :happydance: OH waited outside, but he has been organised to give a semen sample
> 
> she checked me all over, thinks im not ovulating, has me going for an ultrasound on monday as well as a blood test, to confirm PCOS then she wants to start me on the clomid on Tuesday once its confirmed, so fxed for a bfp this cycle :) she says we will call tuesday CD3, even though its really like CD 10 :shrug: she said she can start me on the clomid anyways as my cycles are so long

YEY Dandy! :) So happy you are really on your way to a BFP!

I got my appointment for Friday at 8:30!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well looks like i could be in for another long one again even with the soy and macca:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey really hoping your cycle is shorter than the last

cant wait to hear how your appy goes coco :hugs: 

i get my yes or no today to start with the clomid, fxed


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> lindsey really hoping your cycle is shorter than the last
> 
> cant wait to hear how your appy goes coco :hugs:
> 
> i get my yes or no today to start with the clomid, fxed

Thanks, and good luck! x


----------



## Shey

Good luck Dandy hope all goes well for you


----------



## dandybrush

hey guys :cry: I am having concerns, im hearing diff things from diff pple, and its scaring me (about the clomid)

basically i think that my weightloss and diet have helped my cycles, and i think that this cycle maybe have going to be my best anyway, cept now im on this clomid, it wont stuff me up? it wont ruin my cycle? am i doing the wrong thing?? :cry: 

i didnt tell the gyn about the BBT charting :dohh: should i have told her, would she still have put me on clomid :shrug:? should i just trust her for this one cycle then talk to her at our next appointment about my charts?

:cry:


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> hey guys :cry: I am having concerns, im hearing diff things from diff pple, and its scaring me (about the clomid)
> 
> basically i think that my weightloss and diet have helped my cycles, and i think that this cycle maybe have going to be my best anyway, cept now im on this clomid, it wont stuff me up? it wont ruin my cycle? am i doing the wrong thing?? :cry:
> 
> i didnt tell the gyn about the BBT charting :dohh: should i have told her, would she still have put me on clomid :shrug:? should i just trust her for this one cycle then talk to her at our next appointment about my charts?
> 
> :cry:

Well I'm not much help but it couldn't hurt your chances could it? You should call your doc/gyn and get advice.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx coco, i have decided to continue on as the gyn suggested i will see what happens at the next appy :)


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> hey guys :cry: I am having concerns, im hearing diff things from diff pple, and its scaring me (about the clomid)
> _Some articles I read made me panic too! I did not take it. I am going to do the Diet and exercise thing for the next 2 months and just chill a little bit. If that does not work out, I will take clomid._
> 
> 
> basically i think that my weightloss and diet have helped my cycles, and i think that this cycle maybe have going to be my best anyway, cept now im on this clomid, it wont stuff me up? it wont ruin my cycle? am i doing the wrong thing?? :cry:
> 
> _See what happens this cycle. If it works awesome! If not, you can try the natural way like you said.
> 
> On another note, RE says I am borderline PCOS. Results do not clearly indicate PCOS. And hubby has low sperm count of 19. Borderline PCOS + Low sperm count! What are my chances!? We are going to get his Sperm Analysis done again._


----------



## HotChillies

Dandy, Thanks for adding me to your TTC Buddies List


----------



## dandybrush

lol thats cool :thumbup:

i might try the natural way for a couple of months after this round of clomid...:shrug: i'll see how it goes

btw i had ewcm just before :shrug:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> lol thats cool :thumbup:
> 
> i might try the natural way for a couple of months after this round of clomid...:shrug: i'll see how it goes
> 
> btw i had ewcm just before :shrug:

Good Luck! Hope it works for you! Keep BD!:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

we havent really even started :sex: this cycle yet...:dohh: might jump my OH tonight :haha:


----------



## Coco14

Fingers crossed for you Hot chillies. After a second round of tests you may get better news.

I had my app this morn. Was in hosp for 3 1/2 hours!! Wasn't expecting that at all - had blood test and internal scan which was not pleasant since I wasn't expecting it! I was SO glad that my boyf was with me! Had a preg test which was obviously neg :/ because they have given me pills to induce a period so they can do a HSG which I am not looking forward to!
the scan showed my ovaries look normal and I ovulated from my right side :D didn't eventhink it was possible! So I should just be happy that things are moving fast and so far so good, but I cried as soon as I got in the car, just a lot to take in, hectic morning!

Well anyway, I hope you are all OK. I sure need a glass or 2 of wine tonight! x


----------



## JCsquaredd

Hi everyone,
I'm currently on CD41 and expecting AF on CD48. Last cycle was 70+ days and the cycle before that was 90+ days. I've discovered soy iso and 80mg helped me ovulate the earliest ever at cd33 so I'm hoping increasing the dosage will help me to ovulate on time! I haven't been to the doctor but I've spent a lot of time researching pcos and hormone imbalances. I'm not overweight, I do ovulate each cycle (no matter how many weeks/decades/centuries they seem to last), I have a 14 day LP, and my periods are fine with "normal" flow and occasional mild cramps. The BCP made my periods come like clockwork. 

I always liked having long cycles! It never really dawned on me until we decided to "try" how crappy long cycles are. :dohh:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## dandybrush

coco :hugs: glad you are working your probs out with your doc hun :hugs: good on you for being soo brave, when i went for my ultrasound, i didnt expect the internal either :dohh: that was embarrasing

:wave: welcome JC, i have had 80+ day cycles too, im on my first round of clomid atm, i know exactly what you mean, during high school i used to hate having AF and was happy it wasnt every month :dohh: now i wish it was monthly to the dot :haha: Good luck :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies still no ov for me:shrug: not sure when will happen but i took soy cd 3-7 and am still on my macca so it should be doing sumin should it?


----------



## HotChillies

Hi JC Squardd,

This so sounds like me! I have similar issues and I thought the same way about long cycles.


----------



## HotChillies

lindseyanne said:


> hey ladies still no ov for me:shrug: not sure when will happen but i took soy cd 3-7 and am still on my macca so it should be doing sumin should it?

When you get herbal remedies like maca etc., do you take them as prescriptions from a herbal doctor or nutritionist? If it helps, I would like to try


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies still no ov for me:shrug: not sure when will happen but i took soy cd 3-7 and am still on my macca so it should be doing sumin should it?
> 
> When you get herbal remeies like maca etc., do you take them aas prescriptions from a herba doctor or nutritionist? If it helps, I woul like to tryClick to expand...

nope no prescription can pick up soy isoflavasone in any place where vits are and macca u buy online from health shops


----------



## HotChillies

You are doing the right things Coco! Cheer up!


----------



## HotChillies

Semen Analysis Test. Anyone with low sperm count? We have our next appt. with doctor on 4th November to know more about results. Till then, it is killing me. I doubt my husband is joining any forum or is going to try to read more about his condition. Not sure if anything can help. So, if anyone is in a similar situation and learns about new things that can help with low sperm count, can you please share?

On TYOCF website, I was going over pregnant charts. People get pregnant with sex over a week before ovulation. In our case, 4 days before ovulation has not knocked me. Need to change strategy. We will probably hold till my CM begins to get stretchy and then work on it. Try every other day and continue beyond temp. rise. Last time I was not sure where the temp rise was. It was later than where I thought it was. So, we missed ovulation.


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you lindsey :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> fxed for you lindsey :hugs:

thanks hun no sign of o yet and my cbfm gave up yesterday and put me back to low:shrug:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> lol thats cool :thumbup:
> 
> i might try the natural way for a couple of months after this round of clomid...:shrug: i'll see how it goes
> 
> btw i had ewcm just before :shrug:

Hey dandy, how are things going for you? Did you O yet?


----------



## dandybrush

im 1 days past my last dose of clomid, really hoping i Ov any day now, but no signs or symptoms yet


----------



## JCsquaredd

Hi girls!
I know I JUST posted a few days ago about the frustration of irregular cycles. I had given up on this cycle because I didn't even ovulate until CD33. However, I got my :bfp: at 9dpo! I'm so shocked and surprised! This month was my first on soy iso. I took 80mg on cd2-6. I was planning on doubling the dosage this cycle. We also used Preseed and OPKS. And btw, we only DTD on the day of ovulation because by the time I ovulated I figured we didn't really have a chance this cycle.

:dust: to you all!! :hugs: Don't lose hope!


----------



## dandybrush

huge congrats JC :hugs: :happydance: very good news indeed


----------



## JCsquaredd

Thank you, Dandy!


----------



## Shey

Congrats JC! have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Aries28

Congrats JC! That is such great news. I read a few posts back of yours. Such a trooper with those long cycles. Mine are just as long. Unfortunately DX with PCOS. Did you ever get checked for it? Happy & Healthy 9 months!!!

Not much new with me girlies. I pop over every once in awhile to see how you all are doing! Im waiting out AF this cycle..hoping I ov on my own again. Currently on CD 50...last Ov was Day 76. If nothing, will prob start clomid.


----------



## Shey

Aries Im playing the waiting game too. AF was suppose to show on the 23rd but am 3 days late


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, I've been gone on my vacation the last two weeks, so I've got a lot to catch up on! DH & I had a wonderful time while we were gone...it was a much needed vacation!

Congrats to you, JC, and I hope all is well with all you other girls!! =)

As for me, I'm on day 9 of 10 days of Provera and am itching to start my first Clomid cycle!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey wanting :hugs: glad to have you back, and glad you enjoyed your hol :thumbup:

im on my first cycle of clomid too, im currently waiting to Ov, hope it has some affect on me :dohh:


----------



## HotChillies

congratulations JCSquared!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great 9 months!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies think im deffo on to another long cycle


----------



## dandybrush

me too lindsey :hugs:


----------



## HotChillies

Hey,

I had questions about BBT temperature measurements. I asked the RE. She said I should measure the temperature under the tongue, a little behind. I am doing this patiently now. I discovered that my temperature is all below 97. 

https://tcoyf.com/media/p/1266180.aspx


----------



## Coco14

Good luck on your 1st clomid cycle Dandybrush :)

CD48 for me, slightly sensitive nipples and a little more CM than usual so I reckon :witch: must be on her way!

Night all, sleep well :sleep:


----------



## dandybrush

no signs of Ov yet :dohh: hope it works and something happens sooooon


----------



## wanting2010

How many days ago was your last day of Clomid, dandy? I think they say to expect ovulation 5-10 days after your last pill. I hope something happens for you soon!!!


----------



## dandybrush

its been 6 days since my last clomid, hoping something happens soon too


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> its been 6 days since my last clomid, hoping something happens soon too

Good Luck Dandy for the next 4 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:growlmad: im defo in for another long one no ov day 31 :nope:


----------



## HotChillies

:hugs:Oh Lindseyanne. Just wanted to give you a hug!
As for me, Day 19 and no juice yet down there! It's like a desert!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:




lindseyanne said:


> :growlmad: im defo in for another long one no ov day 31 :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> :hugs:Oh Lindseyanne. Just wanted to give you a hug!
> As for me, Day 19 and no juice yet down there! It's like a desert!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: im defo in for another long one no ov day 31 :nope:Click to expand...

im the oppasit have had tons of ewcm for the past week or so:growlmad:


----------



## dandybrush

no ewcm...nada, cervix feels firm and closed :cry: im not far behind you lindsey, looks like i might be in for another long one tooo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> no ewcm...nada, cervix feels firm and closed :cry: im not far behind you lindsey, looks like i might be in for another long one tooo

thats the proleblem isnt it clomid and soy dont work for everyone:nope:


----------



## dandybrush

yep...maybe if i give it another go on the real cd 3 next cycle i might have more luck :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> yep...maybe if i give it another go on the real cd 3 next cycle i might have more luck :shrug:

yeh thats the only thing that can be done just make sure to:sex: everyother day until you see ov so you cover all basis


----------



## wanting2010

Hey dandy, any updates? Any updates from any of you other girls?

I started my period yesterday (WOOHOO) so I'll be starting my Clomid on Thursday. I'm taking it CD 5-9, though I have briefly considered 3-7 instead. Probably will just stick to my doctor's instructions, although I think whether they tell you to take it 3-7 or 5-9 or some other variation is just preference. I know my doctor tells everyone to take it 5-9.

I'm really getting my hopes up for this cycle, though I'm trying hard not to. I'd love to get my BFP by Thanksgiving (November 25) and be able to share the news with our families while we are all celebrating together. We'll see!


----------



## dandybrush

oh wanting :happydance: fxed for you :hugs:

well its day 10 after my last clomid...no sign of Ov yet :cry: i have bought the robitussen to make more CM but :shrug: no signs or symptoms of Ov yet :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im thinking with todays rise i could be oving or ovd yesterday:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

looking good lindsey :thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Wanting :)

Yey Lindsey, FXed

Hope you get some good signs soon Dandy.


----------



## dandybrush

so do i, the closer xmas gets the more depressed about not being pg i feel :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

I know how you feel, dandy. Lately lots of people I know from high school and at work are announcing their pregnancies, so that makes it even harder. Hopefully we will all get our BFP's before Christmas this year!!

While they say to expect ovulation 5-10 days after Clomid, it could be different from person to person, so don't worry about it yet, hon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Lindsey, that's great news! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> so do i, the closer xmas gets the more depressed about not being pg i feel :cry:

Aww it's not fair, I wish I could make all the women that deserve it and want it so much pregnant for christmas!


----------



## HotChillies

Awesome Lindseyanne! Chart looks good!


----------



## HotChillies

wanting2010 said:


> Hey dandy, any updates? Any updates from any of you other girls?
> 
> I started my period yesterday (WOOHOO) so I'll be starting my Clomid on Thursday. I'm taking it CD 5-9, though I have briefly considered 3-7 instead. Probably will just stick to my doctor's instructions, although I think whether they tell you to take it 3-7 or 5-9 or some other variation is just preference. I know my doctor tells everyone to take it 5-9.
> 
> I'm really getting my hopes up for this cycle, though I'm trying hard not to. I'd love to get my BFP by Thanksgiving (November 25) and be able to share the news with our families while we are all celebrating together. We'll see!

YooHoo!!!!!!!!! Wanting 2010! Good Luck for this cycle. I am hoping for some good news around ThanksGiving too! My birthday is also around then. Hope it works out for both of us.


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> looking good lindsey :thumbup:

Dandy,

You got the dip with the eggwhite. You might be right around ovulation. Keep :sex: Good Luck!


----------



## dandybrush

i did get a dip...but my temp isnt really going up :shrug: if it was then then i think we havent bd enough and prob missed it :cry:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> i did get a dip...but my temp isnt really going up :shrug: if it was then then i think we havent bd enough and prob missed it :cry:

Sometimes the rise is slow according to TCOYF. Hope for the best!

I am also joining you on the EWCM boat today! Quite a few of us are on that boat now!\\:D/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 3dpo got my coverline this morn


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance:


----------



## chele

Hey ladies can I come in please?

I'm Chele, 30 and have a little boy 7 months old

I have PCOS and irregular cycles (30-113 days)
So far I've had 4 cycles since having LO and am averaging 39 days for those cycles.

We're currently NTNPing and TTCing in March 2011. It took me 10 months to get my BFP during which I had 7 cycles (including my mammoth 113 day cycle)

So I was hoping pregnancy might restart my system but apparently not :cry:

Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey chele welcome aboard :hugs: 

you have a beautiful little boy there, good luck on the TTC rollercoaster :hugs: hopefully the next one wont take as long


----------



## dandybrush

well girls i appear to be in the tww now :dohh: but i think its wrong...my temps are not high, the day of the temp drop i was out in the sun for a big part of it, i was Itchy/swollen down below :blush: and i had no real CM only random Ewcm moments


----------



## HotChillies

Go lindsey :happydance:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> well girls i appear to be in the tww now :dohh: but i think its wrong...my temps are not high, the day of the temp drop i was out in the sun for a big part of it, i was Itchy/swollen down below :blush: and i had no real CM only random Ewcm moments

So now it is the wait and watch game. Wont be sure till you see the temps for the next few days. That is a hard patient game. Good Luck Dandy


----------



## dandybrush

thanx chillie :dohh: i wish it was easier to decipher what my body was doing :dohh:


----------



## HotChillies

Welcome Chele, 

I am 31 and TTC cycle #5 for #1. I had a mammoth 113 day cycle too about 2 months ago. That is what got me here. I have made good friends here.It's a great place!


----------



## dandybrush

have to say i had a 4 month long cycle, not sure how many days that is, but we are all going through the same thing here chele :)


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome aboard, chele. We definitely all know what you're going through! My longest cycle was almost 200 days and after starting my period I bled for an entire month! Ugh!! My last cycle was about 60 days and I had to take Provera to induce AF.

Congrats, lindsey!!! So excited for you, hon. And you too, dandy! Maybe Clomid can cause your temps to be a little different from usual? I think I'll do some research about that. I do know that Clomid can dry up your CM, so that could be why you didn't notice a lot.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx wanting

lemme know what you find, if its normal to lower your after Ov temps :shrug: i almost had myself convinced i havent Oved yet, cept that my nipples are sensitive...and i think that happens after Ov :dohh: 

if i really did Ov 3 days ago then i think i really dont have any chance of a BFP this cycle, we did :sex: the am of that temp drop then not again for 2 days, and last :sex: before that drop was 3 days ago :cry: im so bumed that we missed this one :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

I couldn't find much about temps on Clomid, but I did read a few people saying that their temps were lower overall on Clomid cycles. I also read that some people have higher than normal temps while taking Clomid...so it looks like it could go either way or not affect temps at all. :shrug: Sorry that wasn't really much help. :blush:

Don't beat yourself up too much, hon. You may have caught that eggy and not even realized it!! =)


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: thanx wanting...i guess i just wait now :dohh: and hope, though am very doubtful if that was my Ov that i caught it :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

To look on the bright side, if you did indeed ovulate even if you don't get that BFP this time, at least you know that Clomid worked for you and you'll know exactly what to expect next time!!! You will have that BFP in NO time! :hugs:

Do you use OPK's?


----------



## dandybrush

i do have them...but i didnt use them last week, completely forgot, just did one now (OPK) and BFN, because my nips are sore, im really thinking i have already Oved :dohh:


----------



## chele

HotChillies said:


> Welcome Chele,
> 
> I am 31 and TTC cycle #5 for #1. I had a mammoth 113 day cycle too about 2 months ago. That is what got me here. I have made good friends here.It's a great place!

113 days too?! How freaky. OMG did you just pull your hair out or what?!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy i ovd this cycle day 32! last cycle was a whopping 135 days long!:happydance:


----------



## chele

Good luck dandybrush

Thanks for the warm welcome girls. I just get so angry when I hear people going on about monthly cycles. I've never had a monthly cycle! Since I first started my periods they have been stupidly annoying. I never know if I am coming or going.
Luckily after coming off the pill I noticed I do get very very strong ovulation pains. I've only had them once since having my LO so am thinking I've only ovulated once in this 7 months.

When I was temping when we were TTCing for Max I had a few cycles where I obviously didn't ovulate.

So will just see what happens now.

Have also been wondering what to do after I (hopefully) have another child. i don't want stupid cycles until I hit the menopause, but what else do you do?!


----------



## chele

lindseyanne said:


> i am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy i ovd this cycle day 32! last cycle was a whopping 135 days long!:happydance:

Yaaay :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Aww chele! :hugs: 
my last cycle was 35 days the longest I've had was 42 days and that's not normal for me. normally would have a regular cycle(28 days). But hasn't been regular in years.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girlies!! temp rise today!!, really really hoping that i have caught/am gonna catch the eggie!!


----------



## Shey

That's great news dandy! best of luck toyou hope you get that eggie


----------



## chele

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey girlies!! temp rise today!!, really really hoping that i have caught/am gonna catch the eggie!!

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: 

:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:winkwink: will do tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

Yey Dandy!


----------



## chele

Well DH has gone to Benidorm for a long weekend and we got down to some action tonight before he went.

Half way through he says "are you ovulating? let's get you pregnant"
Now he knows if I had a normal cycle I wouldn't be due to ovulate until Saturday, so that's the very very earliest it'd happen. basically I have said I am drinking on Christmas Day (as I am on a diet at the mo) and he wants to get my pregnant so I can drive instead.

Men eh?!!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: thats funny chele, at least you are both working towards the same goal :haha: maybe for different reasons though :rofl:


----------



## chele

Gotta love his way of thinking

Sending you lots of baby making dust x


----------



## dandybrush

:dust: heres some for you too


----------



## chele

Thank you hun! I'll keep it for when I OV....... watch this space

Nighty night


----------



## dandybrush

night :kiss:


----------



## HotChillies

chele said:


> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Chele,
> 
> I am 31 and TTC cycle #5 for #1. I had a mammoth 113 day cycle too about 2 months ago. That is what got me here. I have made good friends here.It's a great place!
> 
> 113 days too?! How freaky. OMG did you just pull your hair out or what?!!Click to expand...

Yup! Drove me crazy! Rounds of doctors, accupuncture etc. Wonder what happened. I would like to blame it on a couple of stressful events that happened.


----------



## HotChillies

chele said:


> Well DH has gone to Benidorm for a long weekend and we got down to some action tonight before he went.
> 
> Half way through he says "are you ovulating? let's get you pregnant"
> Now he knows if I had a normal cycle I wouldn't be due to ovulate until Saturday, so that's the very very earliest it'd happen. basically I have said I am drinking on Christmas Day (as I am on a diet at the mo) and he wants to get my pregnant so I can drive instead.
> 
> Men eh?!!!!!!

That's funny! I like your spirit!


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> thanx wanting
> 
> lemme know what you find, if its normal to lower your after Ov temps :shrug: i almost had myself convinced i havent Oved yet, cept that my nipples are sensitive...and i think that happens after Ov :dohh:
> 
> if i really did Ov 3 days ago then i think i really dont have any chance of a BFP this cycle, we did :sex: the am of that temp drop then not again for 2 days, and last :sex: before that drop was 3 days ago :cry: im so bumed that we missed this one :cry:

Your cycle looks good! I think you have timed the intercourse right: every other day. :thumbup: in the 2WW.


----------



## dandybrush

really hope you are right chillie :hugs: but i feel like it cant be that easy to get pg...i feel like im going to keep on getting dissapointed


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> really hope you are right chillie :hugs: but i feel like it cant be that easy to get pg...i feel like im going to keep on getting dissapointed

Lots of BabyDust to you!
:dust:


----------



## HotChillies

Went to the RE. She did a vaginal ultrasound because I got a LH surge that day and the EWCM show was over by then. She confirmed that the egg was out. And temps went up today. So hopefully, in the 2WW! 
That was a lot of BD this time around the right time. My DH says he will have tears when we get the 2 pink lines for the HPT test. We are both so emotionally invested in this now. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Here is my chart:
https://tcoyf.com/media/p/1273186.aspx


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> really hope you are right chillie :hugs: but i feel like it cant be that easy to get pg...i feel like im going to keep on getting dissapointed


Dandy,

Your chart looks really good! When are you goin to begin testing?


----------



## dandybrush

chillie thats great that you got lots of bd in :happydance: fxed for you

im gonna test first on 13 November then next on 16 Nov (incase i oved 3 days after it says) but im not holding much hope this time, we didnt bd enough IMO


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning girls i feel absalute pants woke up at 1.30 last night with overwhelming nausea was puking until just before 4 ended up putting a bucket at the end of the bed as every time i lay down i had to be sick again my poor sore boobys kept getting squashed as i leant over my pillows lol woken up now and feeling sick again so can't get back to sleep too acidicy:nope:


----------



## HotChillies

lindseyanne said:


> morning girls i feel absalute pants woke up at 1.30 last night with overwhelming nausea was puking until just before 4 ended up putting a bucket at the end of the bed as every time i lay down i had to be sick again my poor sore boobys kept getting squashed as i leant over my pillows lol woken up now and feeling sick again so can't get back to sleep too acidicy:nope:

I am not sure what to say Lindseyanne!!!!!Sorry that you are going through this :hugs: but I think this might be good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your chart shows what may be an implantation dip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you tested yet? 
Did you take Clomid?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning girls i feel absalute pants woke up at 1.30 last night with overwhelming nausea was puking until just before 4 ended up putting a bucket at the end of the bed as every time i lay down i had to be sick again my poor sore boobys kept getting squashed as i leant over my pillows lol woken up now and feeling sick again so can't get back to sleep too acidicy:nope:
> 
> I am not sure what to say Lindseyanne!!!!!Sorry that you are going through this :hugs: but I think this might be good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your chart shows what may be an implantation dip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you tested yet?
> Did you take Clomid?Click to expand...

no i took soy cd3-7 and macca all way thru until ov


----------



## HotChillies

no i took soy cd3-7 and macca all way thru until ov[/QUOTE]

Where do you buy the soy and the maca?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> no i took soy cd3-7 and macca all way thru until ov

Where do you buy the soy and the maca?[/QUOTE]

he soy isoflavones i got from my locoal supermarket where viatmins are and macca i brought online from a comapny called creative nature


----------



## chele

ooo got everything crossed for dandy and hotchillies xx


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance: i've never been happy to hear of someone throwing up before :haha: but im very excited for you lindsey :thumbup: i think this may be your month :happydance:

well temp dip for me today :shrug: hope my temps dont stay down...not that im expecting a BFP...ever :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :happydance: i've never been happy to hear of someone throwing up before :haha: but im very excited for you lindsey :thumbup: i think this may be your month :happydance:
> 
> well temp dip for me today :shrug: hope my temps dont stay down...not that im expecting a BFP...ever :dohh:

ooooh v pos implantation dip!


----------



## chele

Implantation, implantation, implantation!!!!!


----------



## chele

Fab temp chart Lindsey!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Fab temp chart Lindsey!!

thank you feel very sick atm lol


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey im so excited that you feel sick :haha: we get excited over the strangest things on this thread :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

ill see what my temp does tomorrow, its down the the AF is coming range today :dohh: if it stays there then thats what ill assume


----------



## chele

Nah, we just want the best things to happen, and they will!

I need to get my old chart out and see what it was like when I got my BFP..................


----------



## chele

Found it, hope this works

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25b354


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Found it, hope this works
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25b354

ooooh my charts looking a tad like that lol watch it drop and stay low now lol did u have any cramps etc?


----------



## dandybrush

wow chele your temps are way high!!

mine dont even go that high :haha: but they basically went up and stayed up on your BFP, so with my temp drop today i think im out :cry:


----------



## chele

I always thought my baseline was quite low?! Hmm maybe not. I used to temp orally but then changed to vaginally for my last cycle. When I start temping again I'll go back to vaginally as I think it gives more precise results.
Which way do you both temp?

I really don't think I had anything at all. The only thing I remember was MS at 6 weeks. I never had the sore boobs, headaches, fatigue or anything. I may have had a bit of cramping. In fact yes, I do remember a lot of cramping, but that was it!


----------



## dandybrush

i temp orally, no way am i gonna do the other one :haha: i've had some mild cramps since Ov :shrug: but not lots and not strong 

i have sore nipples...but thats normal for me after OV


----------



## chele

Haha why don't you fancy doing it vaginally!? The only horrible time is when AF is here. Bleugh :sick: :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

lol my alarm goes off at 4am, i stick the thing in my mouth when it beeps i turn it off and go bak to sleep then i get up at 4.45 to get ready for work...i dont fancy the extra effort of putting it down there and straining to hear it beep :shrug:


----------



## chele

4.45?! Wow, you'll be well prepared for a baby. What do you do?


----------



## dandybrush

lol on my weekends i wake up at about 7am :dohh: i cant seem to sleep in often :(

I work at the fruit and vegetable wholesale markets, i start at 6am, and finish at about lunch time :thumbup:

i think they will let me go part time when i have a bub, we cant afford for me to not work :dohh: but at least the days i do work i should still be home in time to not miss too much :(


----------



## chele

So you get afternoons off, nice one!

Ok am off ladies. DH is back from Benidorm and I am feeling frisky - first time in ages.


----------



## dandybrush

have fun chele :winkwink:


----------



## wanting2010

Fingers crossed for chillies, dandy, and lindsey!! Girls, this could be your month!

Dandy, the temp drop could be implantation!! I can't wait to see what your temp does tomorrow.

DH & I started SMEP today. I still have one more day left of Clomid, and then it's just the waiting game to see if I ov or not. I'll be getting my progesterone bloodwork done on the 22nd.


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you to wanting, this could also be your month

it could be implantation drop...but im going to doubt it is because i dont want to get my hopes up then have them so high for when AF shows :nope: so im just gonna keep saying its not my month :dohh:

but i really think its lindseys :happydance:


----------



## wanting2010

I hope you get a pleasant surprise, dandy!

I agree, it definitely sounds promising for lindsey!!

Maybe we'll get a bunch of BFP's all at once in this thread!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies temps quite low this morn think yesterdays was a dud tempo as only 3 hours sleep yesterday lol im not too pos with my temos now


----------



## dandybrush

im still keeping my fingers crossed for you lindsey


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> im still keeping my fingers crossed for you lindsey

thanks hun and me for you i do have an odd feeling that keeps coming and going in my pelvic area i can't even describe it is like a dull throbbing/stab


----------



## chele

Still got my fingers crossed for you. The dull aches are good. You'll know more with your temp tomorrow. Good luck! X


----------



## dandybrush

i've had continuous dull aches since Ov day...but my temps are down now, heading towards my AF territory :cry:


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:
 

> i've had continuous dull aches since Ov day...but my temps are down now, heading towards my AF territory :cry:

Keeping my fingers crossed for Dandy, Lindseyanne and myself. For both of you, lets wait a couple more days to see what the temps do. I am so excited!


----------



## dandybrush

chillie - if my memory is right...were you doing acupuncture? do you think it helped?

your right it is exciting but scary :argh: im so scared to get too excited and then have BFN or AF show :cry:


----------



## chele

Still really hopeful for you girls

Well yesterday I received my predictions from both Gail and Sandra. They're both different and both different to my Jenny Renny prediction so am excited to see if any cone true. Im not going to say what they said but will let you know if they do or don't come true.

And the weirdest thing is happening to me- my boobs are killing me. My boobs NEVER hurt, ever! So im not sure if this is cycle related or what?!


----------



## dandybrush

mmm chele this might be your month :happydance: yet


----------



## chele

I did a test this morning and :bfn: but I haven't ovulated since October 12th and had a period in between, I've still ovulated this cycle yet. I just don't know what's going on. Grrr


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: chele

well another low temp...i really think AF is on its way :cry: its lower than the 10 dpo temp in my last cycle :cry:


----------



## andersonsxtwo

Hey Ladies,

New to this site but I was looking for other people who can relate to my pain and you all sound perfect. I married my true love last year and we want a child in the worse way. I feel as though I am letting him down by not being able to have one. I wouldn't mind adopting because I can love another child the same as I would my own but my husband on the other hand don't feel as though he can. I guess its a sppecial gift from God that I have to be able to do it but he just don't have it. However he wants a child as bad as I do but he wants it to be his blood. So last week I started taking fertil aid and I am very hopeful. I took it before and it seems to make my cycle get regular in the past but I gave up and didn't take it long before but this time I am ready to crack down and stick to it. Hope it works!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome anderson :) :hugs: yes we do know what you are going through

I am at the point where i am desperate for a bub :cry: my OH wants one badly too...he wanted one long before i was ready to TTC :dohh: 

how long are your cycles normally? what else have you tried to get that so badly wanted BFP?


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey i like that your temp has gone up a bit :thumbup: thats more promising than my crappy low temp :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

Chele, it will be interesting to see if any of the predictions are right. 

Dandy :hugs:...it's not over till AF shows her face!!

Welcome, anderson! We can all definitely relate to what you're going through. It really helps to have people to talk to about things. Have you seen a doctor about ttc? :flower:

I've wanted a baby pretty much ever since I got married 3.5 years ago, but it took more time and convincing for my hubby to start wanting a baby. Now he's as excited as I am. This is my first cycle on Clomid and my first cycle with a real shot at conceiving, and I'm worried that if I don't get pregnant it will be a disappointment to my hubby.

I've been having cramps off and on since yesterday evening (finished Clomid yesterday morning). I'm not sure what to make of it...but I think I like the idea that maybe it's my ovaries "waking up" and doing what they're supposed to do! :haha:

I'm sick today and feeling miserable...it's a BD night tonight, so I took some cold medicine, drank some OJ, and am curled up on the couch to relax and rest for awhile til my hubby gets home from work, lol. If I don't feel any better by the time he gets home in about 3 hours, I guess we'll just skip tonight and make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## dandybrush

wanting bugger get better quick, im blaming the fact that the clomid made me so dry :blush: that i ended up swollen and sore on the fact that we didnt get enough :sex: in and thats why i didnt get preg this cycle :cry: next time im not gonna let anything stand in my way!! im gonna ask my gyn what i can do for the dryness

and i know what u say is true, im not out till AF shows..but im really already thinking like AF is here and i wanna start trying again already!!


----------



## wanting2010

So far I haven't noticed the Clomid making me dry, so that's definitely a good thing! Kind of sucks that the med you take to make you ovulate so you can get pregnant can make it harder for you to BD so you can get pregnant, lol.

I really want to stick to the SMEP and BD every other day, so I realllly don't want to skip tonight, so I think I'm just gonna try to push through it. Since I've been laying here on the couch and took my cold medicine, I do feel some better!

Have you heard of Pre-seed? It's supposed to be one of the only sperm friendly lubes and I've read a lot about it on BnB. I was going to go buy some if I had a problem with dryness.


----------



## dandybrush

yes it does suck :(

i have heard about preseed, im gonna see what my gyn recommends firstly then maybe look into the preseet, either that or try the grapefruit juice and robitussen together :shrug:


----------



## chele

I've never tried preseed either

Hi Anderson. :hugs: but I just want to say that I am living proof that it CAN happen! I just wanted to ask you the same questions as dandy.

Well still sore (.)(.)s for me n my milk ducts are lumpy again, they feel like they're burning. I'm changing doctors this week so will make an appointment if it doesn't go away. Am thinking either infection in my ducts or something to do with the new firming moisturiser I've Bern using (for my rapid weightloss)

Can you girls please describe to me how your boobs hurt when you get AF? Where do they hurt? What does it feel like? 
I just don't understand what's normal as they've never done this before


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bfn for me this morn


----------



## chele

Chart still looking good Lindsey!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Chart still looking good Lindsey!!!

nqh im defo out got the af cramps too


----------



## chele

Oops posted when you did

I got mine at 11dpo, hang on in there!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Oops posted when you did
> 
> I got mine at 11dpo, hang on in there!

im 11 dpo today we did think we saw a very faint line but nothing now but a greyish pink


----------



## chele

What type did you use?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> What type did you use?

just a cheepey pound land one only one i had in


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey fxed for you hun :hugs:

chele, my whole boob never really gets sore :shrug: only my nipples and they only hurt after Ov then stop when AF shows :shrug:

AF is due to show from tomorrow through to saturday or sunday :shrug: so no real idea when this cycle will end


----------



## chele

Hmm def making me think there is a problem with mine. They were burning at 3oclock this afternoon and went lumpy again. They seem to be ok this evening

FX for tomorrow morning Lindsey, will you test again?


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> chillie - if my memory is right...were you doing acupuncture? do you think it helped?
> 
> your right it is exciting but scary :argh: im so scared to get too excited and then have BFN or AF show :cry:

Yes sweetie,

I did accupuncture and I think it helped me. I did it only for a month. I got the next cycle after the 113 day cycle on time, that is 38 days for me. (usually between 31-38 days). 

I am actually happy right now. I feel in control. O:) I dont know what happened! I have been without a job for 1.5 years. The market looks a little better now. Maybe that is what it is.
I have not yet turned into a maniac testing for HPT which I usually am by this time in my cycle!  I keep telling my husband how I am feeling everyday. Maybe that is what is keeping me chilled out.

Breasts are very sore. I am usually not so sore. Hurt while climbing stairs up or down. Today, they were hurting while brushing! Dont want to get my hopes up. Just wanted to add to update you all!

BTW, Dandy, I love the way you use icons. I wish I was as good as you!


----------



## HotChillies

There is just so much excitement on this thread today! I hope all of us get BFPs this month! Is that too much to ask?


----------



## chele

I love this thread. Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. I really hope you all get :bfp: this month, but I'll be on my own, but better to be on my own and you all be preggo. Yaaaaaaaaaay x


----------



## chele

HotChillies said:


> I did accupuncture and I think it helped me. I did it only for a month. I got the next cycle after the 113 day cycle on time, that is 38 days for me. (usually between 31-38 days).



That is soooooooooooooo freaky. After my 113 day cycle I had a 38 day cycle!!!! Freeeakky


----------



## dandybrush

HotChillies said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> chillie - if my memory is right...were you doing acupuncture? do you think it helped?
> 
> your right it is exciting but scary :argh: im so scared to get too excited and then have BFN or AF show :cry:
> 
> Yes sweetie,
> 
> I did accupuncture and I think it helped me. I did it only for a month. I got the next cycle after the 113 day cycle on time, that is 38 days for me. (usually between 31-38 days).
> 
> I am actually happy right now. I feel in control. O:) I dont know what happened! I have been without a job for 1.5 years. The market looks a little better now. Maybe that is what it is.
> I have not yet turned into a maniac testing for HPT which I usually am by this time in my cycle!  I keep telling my husband how I am feeling everyday. Maybe that is what is keeping me chilled out.
> 
> Breasts are very sore. I am usually not so sore. Hurt while climbing stairs up or down. Today, they were hurting while brushing! Dont want to get my hopes up. Just wanted to add to update you all!
> 
> BTW, Dandy, I love the way you use icons. I wish I was as good as you!Click to expand...

:rofl: you know u can use the icons :haha: 

well no symptoms here, mild cramps very low in pelvis very sparcely timed today, i think AF is on the way maybe tomorrow :shrug:

fxed for you chillie, and lindsey hoping for at least 1 bfp this month :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## Coco14

Morning Lindsey :)

Hope everyone is having a good morning.

Chele, I am 'on' atm and my boobs started hurting from about 4 days before, starting to ease off now, so sore all over though, hurts to brush my teeth! Doesn't help that I accidently punched myself in my left boob, it hurts so bad, pretty sure I've caused a lump too :s
on the up side this is the 3rd time I have experience PMT & symptoms so I think my body is starting ot wake up a bit!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my af cramps have arived but i dont care at least i ovd this cycle:happydance:


----------



## chele

Your temp still looks good tho Lindsey

Hmm still not sure on the boob thing. I had some more lumps in my ducts this morning. I just wish I understood what PMT boobs felt like. But my body has totally confused me. So I last ovulated October 12th and AF arrived 4 days early on October 23rd so technically with a normal 28 day cycle I should have ovulated on November 6th, but I haven't. This morning I've got some very light dull cramping and I get the feeling that I'm just not going to OV this month. I've never been so confused with my body


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey your temp has gone up :shrug: i dont think AF is on its way for you :shrug:

well FF is telling me to test on sunday :shrug: i think AF will be here before that, im gonna wear a liner to work today :blush:


----------



## HotChillies

chele said:


> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did accupuncture and I think it helped me. I did it only for a month. I got the next cycle after the 113 day cycle on time, that is 38 days for me. (usually between 31-38 days).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is soooooooooooooo freaky. After my 113 day cycle I had a 38 day cycle!!!! FreeeakkyClick to expand...



You too! I remember you had mentioned this earlier. Did you have trouble with cycles after that? Did you do anything specific to remedy the situation? Were you stressed or sick that month?

As for the bbs, my bbs were sore on the sides, felt very heavy and were sore while walking.


----------



## HotChillies

Confession!!!!!!!

Bbs were very sore yesterday. So tested and it was BFN. Not surprised but I gave in! Shouldn't have.


----------



## dandybrush

chillie :hugs: i also caved yesterday and tested...BFN :cry:


----------



## chele

Aw shucks ladies
It's testing fever in here!!

How ya doing Lindsey?
X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Aw shucks ladies
> It's testing fever in here!!
> 
> How ya doing Lindsey?
> X

not too bad not majorly crampy just a pressure crampy feeling temp still up creamy cm still here and boobs r still majorly sore:shrug:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Can I join? :)
I have low progesterone, so my cyles are all over the place!
I'm on CD69, and 10dpo! -giggles-
xxx


----------



## chele

HotChillies said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did accupuncture and I think it helped me. I did it only for a month. I got the next cycle after the 113 day cycle on time, that is 38 days for me. (usually between 31-38 days).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is soooooooooooooo freaky. After my 113 day cycle I had a 38 day cycle!!!! FreeeakkyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You too! I remember you had mentioned this earlier. Did you have trouble with cycles after that? Did you do anything specific to remedy the situation? Were you stressed or sick that month?
> 
> As for the bbs, my bbs were sore on the sides, felt very heavy and were sore while walking.Click to expand...



Well actually the 38 day cycle was the cycle I got my BFP. I ovulated CD24 and fell pregnant, so technically it wasn't a 38 day cycle, but technically it would have been. My cycles since then are the ones I listed the other day, so averaging 39 days.
I did nothing specifically different either. I was on AC for a while during the 113 days, but can't remember when I stopped taking it.


----------



## chele

lindseyanne said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Aw shucks ladies
> It's testing fever in here!!
> 
> How ya doing Lindsey?
> X
> 
> not too bad not majorly crampy just a pressure crampy feeling temp still up creamy cm still here and boobs r still majorly sore:shrug:Click to expand...

Keeping everything crossed! x


----------



## chele

ToxicFox92 said:


> Can I join? :)
> I have low progesterone, so my cyles are all over the place!
> I'm on CD69, and 10dpo! -giggles-
> xxx

Hiya :wave:

Yay for being 10dpo. Boo for CD69. 
Have you been tested for low progesterone? I'm worried about mine as last cycle was a 10 day LP and am normally 14 days.

welcome to us! xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

yeah, i started taking agnus castus 4 days before i ovulated, so it seems that it brought it on, lets hope it regulates my cycles :D


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome, ToxicFox! =)

Dandy, lindsey, how are you girls today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Welcome, ToxicFox! =)
> 
> Dandy, lindsey, how are you girls today?

still no af for me today boobs are super sore n im really tired:shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

I'm realllly excited and hopeful for you, lindsey!! When are you going to test again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> I'm realllly excited and hopeful for you, lindsey!! When are you going to test again?

if no show tomoz then will test next week


----------



## HotChillies

This 2WW is driving me crazy now!!!! Here is my chart
https://tcoyf.com/media/p/1278171.aspx

I am at 7dpo. Mixed symptoms now. Is it going to be BFP or AF? The next week is the time of my cycle when I am nervous and going crazy. It feels like I am standing at the edge of a mountain to bungee jump. Never done that. But 8dpo onwards feels like that! Trying so hard to not test before 10 dpo!


----------



## HotChillies

lindseyanne said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm realllly excited and hopeful for you, lindsey!! When are you going to test again?
> 
> if no show tomoz then will test next weekClick to expand...

Vow! I am excited for you lindseyanne. You are a sane and patient person. Wish someone could bless me that quality: patience! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm realllly excited and hopeful for you, lindsey!! When are you going to test again?
> 
> if no show tomoz then will test next weekClick to expand...
> 
> Vow! I am excited for you lindseyanne. You are a sane and patient person. Wish someone could bless me that quality: patience! :flower:Click to expand...

ive had at least 4 chemichal pregnancys picked up by testing early dont want to put myself thru it again i did cave in a few days ago and test but was too early really


----------



## HotChillies

I am sorry for your loss Lindseyanne. You are a brave girl.


----------



## chele

Oh gosh Lindsey. I'm so sorry :hugs: When I got my bfp I tested 17 times over 10 days just to see the lines getting darker

Totally get why you'll wait til next week
Fingers crossed AF stays away. Can't wait to see your chart this weekend x


----------



## wanting2010

Oh, I hate to hear that, lindsey! I don't blame you for being cautious about testing early!! 

Tonight for the first time maybe ever I have EWCM!! And lots of it! I have NEVER had this much CM...it is to the point where I have to wear a pantyliner. OPK's are still negative...I am thinking about buying some from Wal Mart when I go here in a little while since the ones I have are just IC's.


----------



## HotChillies

ToxicFox92 said:


> yeah, i started taking agnus castus 4 days before i ovulated, so it seems that it brought it on, lets hope it regulates my cycles :D

:wave: Hi ToxicFox92!


----------



## dandybrush

wanting2010 said:


> Welcome, ToxicFox! =)
> 
> Dandy, lindsey, how are you girls today?

:wave: well i didnt temp this morning :dohh: spent the night out on the boat, had 2 bottles of champers :) still no AF though im expecting it any day now, maybe tomorrow :shrug: 

i did test yesterday before i went drinking and it was BFN so not expecting it to happen this cycle :dohh: there is always next cycle :thumbup: 



lindseyanne said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, ToxicFox! =)
> 
> Dandy, lindsey, how are you girls today?
> 
> still no af for me today boobs are super sore n im really tired:shrug:Click to expand...

well my nips are no longer sore, i officially think af is coming, they normally stop hurting when AF shows :dohh: 

lindsey i have everything crossed for you, i think this is your month :happydance: 



HotChillies said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i started taking agnus castus 4 days before i ovulated, so it seems that it brought it on, lets hope it regulates my cycles :D
> 
> :wave: Hi ToxicFox92!Click to expand...

welcome fox :wave:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af due today and no sign temp has risen again and i have super sore boobsy near the nips:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: :happydance: i think this is it for you lindsey :happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Ooh sounds promising lindsey!! :happydance:
Mine went up today too, it's staying up there, fingers crossed :D


----------



## HotChillies

oh lindsey! :happydance: Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HotChillies

My temps are going down at 8 dpo. I think my left boob is less sensitive to touch today :shrug: No other symptoms. 8 dpo is a little early though. How do I keep sane?

Did a progesterone test at RE. Numbers were good.


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey!! I think this is your month, hon!! Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## chele

I am soooooooooooooooooo excited lindsey!! x


----------



## dandybrush

chillie :hugs: you dont stay sane, :dohh: i reckon im on 11 DPO really, not 14 :dohh: so im not testing before i see the gyn on wednesday :sulk: if i can help it, i reckon AF will show, i really dont think we had enough :sex: gotta try harder next time :dohh: im very not sane this 2ww at all :nope: 

wanting i think you are right, lindsey will be our BFP girl this month :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies how r u all doing? i need some advice plse!!! i have just got my 1st +pos ov test ever yesterday (@least i think its pos) but couldnt :sex: :cry: .... 
do u think i should :sex: tonight will that help????

here r my test, are they pos????
https://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6799/dsc00003n.jpg

thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Yes that's a pos! GET BUSY HUNNI! xx


----------



## dandybrush

yes sparkle thats positive, positive means the LH surge is happening, it doesnt mean you are Oving, you maybe Ov today or tomorrow, or you maybe have Oved late during the night, which means you have 12-24 hrs to :sex: so :shrug: definatly get bding :thumbup: I think you are still in with a chance


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies no sign of af temp still way abouve the coverline and 15 dpo i am now oficialy 1 day late


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance: :test:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :happydance: :test:

same goes for you! just cos u say u have no symptoms doesnt mean u may not o caught the eggy ur temps are still nice n high


----------



## dandybrush

yeah lindsey but i think FF is wrong and im only 11 DPO which means im not late till wednesday :dohh: and i think AF is on the way

im gonna try to hold off testing till after my gyn appy...but i think i wont have to test anyways :dohh:


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Lindsey.

Get on it Sparkle!


----------



## chele

Oh Lindsey, still looking so good!

Sparklegirl- get busy!

All ok here, I downloaded another period app on my iphone and it reckons I'll OV in a couple of days, so we'll see, very doubtful

(.)(.)s are still killing me. The left one has been burning today. off to the docs for me


----------



## dandybrush

temp dip for me today :cry: AF will show today or tomorrow now definatley so hopefully will catch the eggie next round


----------



## chele

Aw dandy, it could still rise tomorrow?


----------



## dandybrush

lol it could...but i doubt it, its about where my temp was before i got AF last cycle


----------



## chele

Well, all you can do is wait and see I suppose. Hope next OV happens soon for you xx


----------



## HotChillies

dandybrush said:


> lol it could...but i doubt it, its about where my temp was before i got AF last cycle

Think positive Dandy. Your temps are still high. Waiting to hear from Lindsey too.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well i tested and saw sumthing but evveryone else said looks like an evap


----------



## dandybrush

HotChillies said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> lol it could...but i doubt it, its about where my temp was before i got AF last cycle
> 
> Think positive Dandy. Your temps are still high. Waiting to hear from Lindsey too.Click to expand...

 im positive my temps are going down :haha: they arent that high anymore

so i really hope we can catch it next time :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

lindseys temps are looking good :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

16 dpo no af raise in temp again read online that soy aswell as clomid can give you a longer lutheal phase so mahybe thats whats happend


----------



## chele

Are you testing this morning?x


----------



## chele

Well boobs still hurt n combined with other things I decided to test again before going to the drs to find out what's up
:bfn: of course, off I pop to register x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

already tested bfn
just called up the fs in germany and made an apointment 18th jan @3.30 seems ages away but at least i will have records of my cycle to show them


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :shrug: i hope thats not all this is :winkwink:


----------



## HotChillies

It is 3.30am here on the west coast of USA. Could not sleep. It is 10dpo according to my calculations. Thought that my temperature will be disturbed today anyways. So, got up and took an 'Early Pregnancy Detection Internet Cheapie Test' (EPDIC). And there it was my Angel Friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
Did not believe it and so did the FRER test. And got a lighter line on it but it is there!!!!!!Did my little Happy Chicken Dance. :cloud9: I thought I would cry but I did not!:shrug: My husband is still sleeping and I have his Gift Package ready! Cant keep this inside me for long. Wondering how to tell him.

Thank You very much for all the help and support you have given me on this forum. You have been a special part of my TTC journey and I will always remember you in a very special way!:hugs:

It 's been 1.5 years since I have gotten something I wanted. With all the job losses, licensing exam tortures, self doubts, mild PCOS and pregnancy disappointments, this good news means a lot to me at this moment. :happydance: I need all those good wishes for this bean to stick now! Today is going to be Happy Day! :wohoo:


----------



## chele

Woooooooohooooooooooooo

Mahoosive congratulations Hun
That's great news!!!! I'm so happy for you
Xxx


----------



## Butterfly24

aww hun thats brilliant news congratulations:kiss:


----------



## wanting2010

Congrats, HotChillies!! Excited for you, hon!! Let's hope this is the first of many BFP's in this thread!!!!

I had a couple questions for you girls. I'm still really new to charting, so correct me if I'm wrong- my temp went way up this morning, so if it stays up the next few days then I ovulated yesterday, right? How much of an impact does the clothes you wear to bed have on your temp? The past few nights I have been wearing a nightgown to bed but last night I wore a t shirt and pajama pants, so could the rise be because of that? I still have ewcm today and all negative OPK's still (haven't done one for today). I guess the next couple days will tell me more, but I'd just like some input from you all. =) Tonight I'm going to go back to wearing a nightgown or a t shirt to sleep in.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> It is 3.30am here on the west coast of USA. Could not sleep. It is 10dpo according to my calculations. Thought that my temperature will be disturbed today anyways. So, got up and took an 'Early Pregnancy Detection Internet Cheapie Test' (EPDIC). And there it was my Angel Friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> Did not believe it and so did the FRER test. And got a lighter line on it but it is there!!!!!!Did my little Happy Chicken Dance. :cloud9: I thought I would cry but I did not!:shrug: My husband is still sleeping and I have his Gift Package ready! Cant keep this inside me for long. Wondering how to tell him.
> 
> Thank You very much for all the help and support you have given me on this forum. You have been a special part of my TTC journey and I will always remember you in a very special way!:hugs:
> 
> It 's been 1.5 years since I have gotten something I wanted. With all the job losses, licensing exam tortures, self doubts, mild PCOS and pregnancy disappointments, this good news means a lot to me at this moment. :happydance: I need all those good wishes for this bean to stick now! Today is going to be Happy Day! :wohoo:

congratualtions hun xxx:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Congrats, HotChillies!! Excited for you, hon!! Let's hope this is the first of many BFP's in this thread!!!!
> 
> I had a couple questions for you girls. I'm still really new to charting, so correct me if I'm wrong- my temp went way up this morning, so if it stays up the next few days then I ovulated yesterday, right? How much of an impact does the clothes you wear to bed have on your temp? The past few nights I have been wearing a nightgown to bed but last night I wore a t shirt and pajama pants, so could the rise be because of that? I still have ewcm today and all negative OPK's still (haven't done one for today). I guess the next couple days will tell me more, but I'd just like some input from you all. =) Tonight I'm going to go back to wearing a nightgown or a t shirt to sleep in.

i think with that thermal shift you have definatly ovd lol my temps werent effected by clothing the window open the fan on nothing lol


----------



## HotChillies

wanting2010 said:


> Congrats, HotChillies!! Excited for you, hon!! Let's hope this is the first of many BFP's in this thread!!!!
> 
> I had a couple questions for you girls. I'm still really new to charting, so correct me if I'm wrong- my temp went way up this morning, so if it stays up the next few days then I ovulated yesterday, right? How much of an impact does the clothes you wear to bed have on your temp? The past few nights I have been wearing a nightgown to bed but last night I wore a t shirt and pajama pants, so could the rise be because of that? I still have ewcm today and all negative OPK's still (haven't done one for today). I guess the next couple days will tell me more, but I'd just like some input from you all. =) Tonight I'm going to go back to wearing a nightgown or a t shirt to sleep in.

I had similar questions earlier. I try to wear the same type of clothes so that I do not have that doubt. 
How the Ovulation temperature works is: You see the temp of the last 6 days and draw a line 1/10th degree above the highest temp. If your temp in the next 3-4 days is above this line then you have ovulated. I refer to Taking Charge of Your Fertility Book for this information. This time I confirmed ovulation with Ovulation tests also. 

Usually if you have EWCM, it means that you have not ovulated yet but there are exceptions and I have also had EWCM a day or two after I thought I had ovulated. This is not very clear to me though.

I also upload my chart on the tcoyf website and ask questions about ovulation. https://tcoyf.com/media/21/default.aspx
Charting on the tcoyf website has a setting which can disregard temperatures that you mark Disturbed because of such doubts. You can also set it to disregard 2 odd temperatures. So this takes care of days when you have such doubts.


----------



## HotChillies

wanting2010 said:


> Congrats, HotChillies!! Excited for you, hon!! Let's hope this is the first of many BFP's in this thread!!!!
> 
> I had a couple questions for you girls. I'm still really new to charting, so correct me if I'm wrong- my temp went way up this morning, so if it stays up the next few days then I ovulated yesterday, right? How much of an impact does the clothes you wear to bed have on your temp? The past few nights I have been wearing a nightgown to bed but last night I wore a t shirt and pajama pants, so could the rise be because of that? I still have ewcm today and all negative OPK's still (haven't done one for today). I guess the next couple days will tell me more, but I'd just like some input from you all. =) Tonight I'm going to go back to wearing a nightgown or a t shirt to sleep in.

Just saw your chart. That's a big temperature change. If your temperature remains above 97.3 then you ovulated for sure! I noticed it is cycle day 15 for you. what did you do differently to get ovulation to happen earlier?


----------



## HotChillies

lindseyanne said:


> already tested bfn
> just called up the fs in germany and made an apointment 18th jan @3.30 seems ages away but at least i will have records of my cycle to show them

What is fs? Your temps are way up girl. 
For the mammoth cycle I had, I went to my general physician and asked him to do a blood test to check for pregnancy. I did this because the gynac appointment I got was 2 months away. Is that a possibility in germany?


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks, lindsey and Chillies! I'm excited to see what my temps do in the next couple of days. I'm thrilled if I did ov but I'm aggravated at the same time because of my lack of a positive opk, lol. My plans were to BD every day for a few days after a positive opk. Oh well- we have been BDing every other day since CD 10 so hopefully if I did indeed ov that will be enough. 


Chillies, I took Clomid this cycle on days 5-9.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HotChillies said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> already tested bfn
> just called up the fs in germany and made an apointment 18th jan @3.30 seems ages away but at least i will have records of my cycle to show them
> 
> What is fs? Your temps are way up girl.
> For the mammoth cycle I had, I went to my general physician and asked him to do a blood test to check for pregnancy. I did this because the gynac appointment I got was 2 months away. Is that a possibility in germany?Click to expand...

fertility specialist im not in gemrany until the 19th december and we have to wait until we get the health insurance sorted out


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: yay chillie :dust: lots and lots of sticky :dust: for you :happydance: congratulations!!


----------



## Aries28

Congrats Hotchilles!!! That is great news! H&H 9months! Did u do anything different? I am currently on the clomid fence. Think I will start in Dec.


----------



## dandybrush

aries im about to start my second round of clomid, it defiantely made me Ov and hopefully we can catch the eggie this time :thumbup:


----------



## HotChillies

Aries28 said:


> Congrats Hotchilles!!! That is great news! H&H 9months! Did u do anything different? I am currently on the clomid fence. Think I will start in Dec.

I try to change something every cycle. Not sure if anything helped.
I had plenty of multivitamins everyday: prenatals, fish oil, vitamin D.
I had 1 boiled egg almost everyday. 
Plenty of fruits. some salmon, shrimp.
I worked out very hard in the 1st 2 weeks of my cycle and reduced workout from there onward. 
Cut down on sugar and refined carbs (white rice etc.) coz they worsen PCOS according to my RE.
I had decaffenated green tea quite a few times this cycle.
1 thing that was very different: I had a lot of red colored foods after ovulation. Red color provides the iron for the blood it seems and I bleed only for 3 days. So I made cranberry juice at home, had strawberries, red grapes, red kidney beans etc.
I used to massage daily hands, feet and belly with lavender oil. Lavender oil helps to relax muscles and also prevents my skin from drying in fall/ winter.


----------



## Quest55

can I join this group? I experience irregular cycles and it's sooooo frustrating. I never know when I am going to ovulate and this month I dont even know IF I did. :growlmad:

I was super excited when I got my first positive OPK but very disapointed since my temps haven't spiked yet. Anyone is welcome to check out my chart and give their opinion. I am thinking my body is trying to O, but for reason something is stopping it from happening. Is it possible I O'd on CD25? Last cycle was 64 days :sad1:


BTW I am still cramping, and normally I dont start closer to AF time, which is around CD 35-65. I may be :wacko: but I feel as if my body is trying to Ovulate still...

https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss72/MLJDAVIS/untitled.jpg


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome quest, :hugs: we all know how frustrating it is, i had a 4 month long cycle and then 2 or 3 month long ones :dohh: I am now trying clomid, fxed it works for me

here's hoping your journey gets you to the ultimate goal :)... BFP!! feel free to join in and keep us up to date on your progress, we can do this :thumbup:


----------



## Aries28

That's great Hotchilles! So thrilled for u! Dandy- Im glad clomid made you OV. I have been laying low just hoping I would OV on my own, but that doesnt look like it is going to happen :growlmad:. I think Ill be starting progesterone at the end of the month and then to clomid when some of u gals!:happydance: Welcome Quest!


----------



## dandybrush

yay aries :happydance: we can be clomid buddies :thumbup: im definately glad it made me Ov, now we just gotta time the :sex: right :winkwink:


----------



## wanting2010

Quest, we all know exactly how you feel!! I had a monstrous almost 200 day cycle, then bled for a month when I finally did start, and that ended up being a 60 some day cycle. I'm now taking Clomid because I don't ov on my own. Good luck!!!

How are you feeling today, dandy? Do you feel like AF is on the way?


----------



## dandybrush

um, i feel normal, its not like i feel it coming, but i just know it is :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

ok went to the toilet and guess who was there to meet me :witch: just light atm, right on cue really :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

Sorry AF came, but at least you know the Clomid made you ov and you will be prepared to time the BD perfectly for your next cycle!! =)


----------



## dandybrush

yeppo, hope i dont end up too dry again :dohh: thats what stopped me bding enough, will talk to gyn tomorrow about it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

temp dip this morn fingers crossed withc is gonna show up


----------



## chele

Oh no Lindsey, that's a big dip :cry: sorry Hun, hope it's just a blip tho

And sorry AF showed up Dandy.


----------



## Coco14

Oh my goodness HOTCHILLLIES how did I miss this news!! Congratulations :happydance:

AFM, I went in for my HSG this morning and was told they wouldn't do it because we had sex at the weekend. I'm so upset and feel so stupid. I have wasted the opportunity and now have to go through the worry and wait for ages again. I'm so angry at myself :(


----------



## dandybrush

coco :hugs: did they tell you when u made the appy not to have sex?? seems a bit silly they wouldnt do it :shrug: but what do i know

try not to stress coco, all that will do is upset you, im sure you have nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> coco :hugs: did they tell you when u made the appy not to have sex?? seems a bit silly they wouldnt do it :shrug: but what do i know
> 
> try not to stress coco, all that will do is upset you, im sure you have nothing to worry about :hugs:

Thanks Dandy, I know I'm just worrying about nothing. Yes they did tell me which makes me so stupid! I guess I thought I would lie but when I got there I accidently told the truth!! There's like 0.01 % chance that I'm pregnant considering my cycles are so long and we had sex on CD6. Oh well, I'm just going to try and forget about things for a while!


----------



## Quest55

wanting2010 said:


> Quest, we all know exactly how you feel!! I had a monstrous almost 200 day cycle, then bled for a month when I finally did start, and that ended up being a 60 some day cycle. I'm now taking Clomid because I don't ov on my own. Good luck!!!
> 
> How are you feeling today, dandy? Do you feel like AF is on the way?


Thank you! Well at least I can be happy my cycles could be worse, bled a month!? oh my! I would really go :wacko:


----------



## Quest55

dandybrush said:


> :wave: welcome quest, :hugs: we all know how frustrating it is, i had a 4 month long cycle and then 2 or 3 month long ones :dohh: I am now trying clomid, fxed it works for me
> 
> here's hoping your journey gets you to the ultimate goal :)... BFP!! feel free to join in and keep us up to date on your progress, we can do this :thumbup:

Thank you Dandy! I have been reading about the soy iso and I may try that next cycle we will see. I have been taking Vitex though, wooh, I need to slow down though and just wait and see probably before I try something else.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

witch has landed


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, so sorry, hon. I really thought this would be your month!!

Coco, I hate that about the HSG. You sound like me, though, planning to lie about something but then blurting out the truth instead, lol. 

So, my temp stayed up today so it appears that I may have ovulated on CD 15 if my temp continues to stay up. I slept in a nightgown last night, so I guess the clothes I wore to bed didn't impact my temp much if at all. =D I'm annoyed I haven't got a positive opk, but I've had watery/ewcm since CD 13, plus on CD 14/15 I felt some weird pinching/twingey feelings that I'm thinking now might have been ovulation pain. Now I am hoping and praying and keeping my fingers crossed that if I have ovulated we timed BD okay.


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you wanting :happydance:

quest i took vitex for a bit, i think it worked at first, but then when i had a blood test my liver results were funny :shrug: so my dr wanted them checked again in a month of not using the vitex. she said the liver could have been fatty liver, a result of medication, or a result of me having a virus :shrug: the vitex was all that changed that month and after being off it my liver went bak to normal...:shrug: i dont know if its what caused the funny liver results but i dont think i would self medicate again just incase


----------



## Coco14

Sounds like you must have ov'd Wanting, FXd :)


----------



## PinkyK27

Hi all. 

I have a question this my 1st month TTC. :blush:I just wondering do u count day 1 of ur cycle as the day u first bleed. this is what I am finding confusing as I had week of lil spots of bleeding before i had a proper AF.:witch:

I am just trying to learn as I go, as a rule I have an irregular cycle .i could go a month r two wit no bleeding and then could get AF for 1 whole month.Doc puts this down to my under active thyroid gland so annoying. I am taking all my meds for this so all should be well.

I just wish my body would sort its self out. i have changes my diet n lifestyle i just want to do all i can.

any help is gratefully appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

hi pinky :wave: from what i have read you count CD 1 from you first day of full flow, so not the spotting :thumbup: 

im trying to change my diet and lifestyle, trying to lose weight, its sooo hard :dohh:


----------



## PinkyK27

yea it is, i just gota stay positive.:winkwink:

Overweight ppl can get preg to.:thumbup: Docs can b so harsh at times . im young n healthy am Lil over weight but am eating good n trying to lose weight.


Have you been trying long?

have you nay tips for me


----------



## dandybrush

i've been trying for about 7 months, yeah the healthy bmi is like 20-24 or something my bmi is like 26, so im just a bit overweight, but still trying to lose the weight.

lol nope no tips, its a learning experience, i wouldnt self medicate unless its your last resort ie. been to the doctors already. I was using vitex to help my cycles and i think it made my liver throw strange results when it was checked, and when i came off it my liver went bak to normal :shrug: 

try not to stress :dohh: easier said than done, im a shocker :haha: 

i would recommend BBT charting, because it really helps to know where you are in your cycle and then you can see when you do Ovulate, but also it can make it stressful cause u check it allll the time :haha: 

good luck, do stay on and let us know how you go


----------



## PinkyK27

Thanks so much.

I just dont know how ppl go on for months n years trying its so hard wen u know u want it so bad.

My cycles hopefully will sort themselves out.


----------



## dandybrush

yes its only been 7 months!! but i feel like its been forever, i really really hope i dont have to wait years, ill go insane, ill have to get a puppy, take my mind off it :dohh: 

i want to be preg by christmas soo badly that i just know it wont happen to spite me :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Yeah, Pinky, CD 1 is the first day you have full flow bleeding. =)

Wow, haha, dandy beat me to it. ;)


----------



## PinkyK27

I know how u feel what an xmas surprise...:happydance:

I know every1 tells you not to stress n if u want it too bad it wont happen but come on u basically change ur whole life when TTC.:cry:'

its hard not 2 dream n wnat n stress lol

My aunt was 41 and overweight n the docs told her to give cos of her weight n said by time she would loss the weight it would be too late to keep trying..3 weeks later she found put she was expecting her lil girl is born happy n healthy now. i just think that you have to hope.


----------



## dandybrush

yes hope and pray and do whatever u can to help it happen :shrug: but for some it just doesnt work that easy :dohh: i hope thats not me


----------



## dandybrush

:cry:

so i went to the gyn, and im not allowed to take any clomid this cycle, apparently, my ultrasound last time, being on day 9 didnt confirm pcos, so i have to have another one :dohh: which im having tomorrow :dohh: i hate ultrasounds

and the reason im not allowed to start the clomid again is my stupid OH :cry: because he hasnt had his semen tested yet she said she doesnt want me on something with potential side effects if his sperm arent swimming straight :cry: now im never gonna get my xmas bfp :cry: i'll prob have another 80 day cycle now :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

Oh no, dandy, I'm so sorry!! :hugs: :cry:Have you thought about trying soy? It is supposed to be the natural version of Clomid, so maybe you could give that a try this month?

When will your OH have his semen tested?


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: i dont know what do u think i should do??

i dont really wanna do anything the the dr wont like :shrug: :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

I was going to try the soy before my ob/gyn gave me Clomid; I've heard a lot of great things about it. It's taken exactly like you would take Clomid, except to equal 50 mg Clomid you would take 100 mg of soy. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> I was going to try the soy before my ob/gyn gave me Clomid; I've heard a lot of great things about it. It's taken exactly like you would take Clomid, except to equal 50 mg Clomid you would take 100 mg of soy. It might be worth a shot.

i LOVE soy cut my cycle a lot this cycle just gone and a clear ov!


----------



## chele

Oh Dandy that's rubbish. Sorry Hun xx


----------



## dandybrush

i dont know if i should try the soy without my gyns consent :shrug: can i take it and not tell her...or is that bad :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> i dont know if i should try the soy without my gyns consent :shrug: can i take it and not tell her...or is that bad :shrug:

it may mess up any results of tests fr this cycle :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

i might just go all natural this one and wait it out till i can start again :cry: there go my xmas bfp hopes :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> i might just go all natural this one and wait it out till i can start again :cry: there go my xmas bfp hopes :cry:

yeh but when you eventualy do get that bfp it will be so so so worth it as you have struggled


----------



## wanting2010

Like lindsey said, it could possibly mess up tests from this cycle. Do you know if you will be having any bloodwork/ultrasounds later in your cycle? Maybe you could mention it to your gyn...just ask if it would be okay to try soy rather than Clomid this month since it's more natural while you wait on your OH to get his SA done.

Fertility Friend gave me crosshairs for CD 15!! :happydance:I'm 3 DPO and in my first ever 2WW. I'm still feeling kinda paranoid and worried that my temps are just flukes, or I did something different while temping to cause the temp rise without realizing it, or there's something external impacting my temps...

I hope my progesterone bloodwork on Monday confirms it. :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

wanting you are cute :hugs:

yay for 2ww :happydance: 

im having an ultrasound today and then after OH has his spermies done we have to make an appy for the results then we will go from there :shrug:


----------



## chele

Yaaay wanting, hope it's a quick 2WW for you with a positive result at the end of it

Dandy- I would try and hold off, but you never know, you might fall pregnant anyway. PMA!

CD26 for me, feeling it's going to be a long one boooooooooooo


----------



## chele

ok ladies, I am thinking I might now go down the soy route when I start my next cycle.

Can you give me some pointers please.
Where to buy from?
How much to take?
When to take it? etc etc

Ta! x


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks chele!! =)

As for the soy... I read up quite a bit on it before my ob/gyn prescribed me Clomid. It is the natural equivalent to Clomid. 100 mg of soy equals 50 mg of Clomid, and you take it for five days early in your cycle- CD 2-6, 3-7, 5-9, or some other variation. You should be able to get it at any drugstore in the section with the vitamins and herbs, or online somewhere. The full name is soy isoflavones.


----------



## chele

Thanks wanting! I'll hope hop off to Holland&Barrett (UK health store) and put them in the cupboard until CD2, which could be forever!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I forgot i posted on here, so sorry.
How are we all getting on?
AF got me just there the now, started spotting a few hours ago and it's turned into heavier streaking, not full flow yet but will be tomorrow :thumbup:
though one thing is confusing me.. my temp has risen since this morning rather than fallen.. i took it just now to check and it's gone up by .1 :wacko: i know it's not much but surely it's meant to fall when AF comes?


----------



## dandybrush

im very tempted to try the soy, or is it best to ride it out and follow my gyns instructions...??

i have to make a decision today :dohh: as im CD 3 now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornin g ladies feel yuck today head feels really light and yuck


----------



## wanting2010

Well girls, according to my chart I'm 4 dpo today, but my temp dropped back down below the coverline this morning. I'm not sure what to make of it. It makes me even more worried that my higher temps were somehow inaccurate and I really didn't ovulate. 

Anyone have any idea what this temp drop could mean? 

I'm trying not to worry too much about it but it's hard not to.


----------



## dandybrush

mmm not sure wanting, i have had drops like that before and they go bak up the next day :shrug: lets hope for that :thumbup:


----------



## chele

What did you decide dandy?

Well pains in my stomach today and more to the left so I figured ovulation pains but the OPK says no. :shrug: What's the pain about then. AF can't possibly arrive on CD27, that's never ever happened.


----------



## dandybrush

im gonna try soy this cycle :thumbup: gonna buy it today and start tonight, hope it gets me a bfp :blush:


----------



## chele

Yaaay let me know how it goes. I'm def gonna start it too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Yaaay let me know how it goes. I'm def gonna start it too

have you brought your soy yet?


----------



## chele

lindseyanne said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Yaaay let me know how it goes. I'm def gonna start it too
> 
> have you brought your soy yet?Click to expand...

Not yet, am just working out where to get them from. The ones in Holland Barrett are too high I think? :shrug:
Where do you get yours from?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> Yaaay let me know how it goes. I'm def gonna start it too
> 
> have you brought your soy yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, am just working out where to get them from. The ones in Holland Barrett are too high I think? :shrug:
> Where do you get yours from?Click to expand...

i got mine from tesco i take 3 a night cd3-7 they worked out i think 4 pound just get them where the vitamins are


----------



## dandybrush

these are the ones im buying today https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/product.asp?id=40031&pname=Blackmores+Phytolife+Tablets+30

they are all i can find around that has soy, it has calcium too but that cant be bad :shrug: 

yay chele we can be soy buddies :thumbup:


----------



## chele

Thanks Lindsey. The H&B ones were 750mg
I'll get some next time in the supermarket.

Yaaay Soy buddies with Dandy. Well, eventually! Didn't do an opk this morning as the cramps went yesterday evening so think it was just nothing. Waiting patiently for OV


----------



## dandybrush

chele - waiting patiently for your ov

well girls im on day 3 of soy, having no side effects, heres hoping it brings on an early Ov for me and i can have my BFP by xmas...if not ill try not to let it get to me toooo much :dohh: and just enjoy the holiday


----------



## Aries28

GL on the soy dandy!!! Hope it works a Christmas blessing for you!


----------



## Quest55

Ok Ladies, heres an update. Vitex helped me O and now I am in the TWW. I am beyond thrilled, even if its a bfn I am very happy to just finally O and have the possibility at least. I had TONS of EWCM which I normally do not see, so I really beleive its working for me. :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

thats great news quest :thumbup: fxed this is your month :dust:


----------



## Coco14

That is good Quest, good luck!


----------



## chele

Yaaaaaaaay Quest!!! Fx'd

I got my soy Dandy, still waiting for AF (or OV)

So I had my appt at the dr today about my boobs. She thinks it's hormonal and is sending me for blood tests so I'll get results in 2 weeks time and hopefully an answer to why they keep hurting. She was convinced I was pregnant and is doing HCG as well, but still no OV in this camp :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

chele heres hoping you get some answers soon :hugs: and that you get AF so you can start on your soy and join me :thumbup: 

im not having any side effects from the soy, today is my last day of taking it, then we play the waiting game :dohh: i hate that game :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies cd 7 last day of soy thank god lol having pans around my ovarys today i know its too early for ov but tis annoying lol


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance: cd 8 today is my last day of soy too :thumbup: we are cycle buddies :thumbup: how much soy did you take? i took (i think from what the ingredients say) 100mg for the first 3 days and i took 150mg for last night and tonight :thumbup: maybe we will ov around the same time :shrug: wouldnt that be cool, hopefully we can both catch those eggies for xmas


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :happydance: cd 8 today is my last day of soy too :thumbup: we are cycle buddies :thumbup: how much soy did you take? i took (i think from what the ingredients say) 100mg for the first 3 days and i took 150mg for last night and tonight :thumbup: maybe we will ov around the same time :shrug: wouldnt that be cool, hopefully we can both catch those eggies for xmas

i take 120mg a night my last 3 tabs tonight :happydance: then can get to the hanky panky:winkwink: i so hope so ive NEVER had a cycle buddy hehe wooop


----------



## dandybrush

me neither haha, i've never had decent cycles before the clomid and now soy :thumbup: (providing it works)


----------



## Moondance

Hi there, I was wondering if I could join here? I only just found this group...

At the end of last year, December, January, I had a cycle that lasted 53 days, this was when I first started trying...
It dropped, starting in February, down to 37 days long. I had that from February through til May, then in June/July, August/September, I had two cycles that lasted 60 days, and then my most recent cycle was only 32 days, and I thought "hooray, my cycles are maybe regulating".... so I've been doing my BBT and temping every morning, only to find I don't have a damn clue whats going on. I don't know when I'm going to ovulate.

All I know is, for some reason, I've spent the past 2 days, tired like crazy, the past 3 days weepy and depressed and have just been generally out of it for the past few days. This is the behaviour I normally get right before my periods are due to arrive, but according to my BBT, I haven't ovulated yet, so its confusing.

I've never had regular cycles my whole life, and that never bothered me much, til I started TTC in January. I never thought trying to have a baby would be so damn hard. :cry::cry:
My partner wants a baby so badly, that I keep thinking he's going to leave me because I'm not getting pregnant the way he wants.


----------



## dandybrush

moondance :hugs: i hear you, my cycles never bothered me either, till we started TTC :dohh: i wish i could get preg just by looking at my OH :dohh: its not that easy :dohh: 

welcome to the thread, feel free to chat about anything that is bothering you, we are all here for you :thumbup: im on my first cycle with soy, hoping that will bring an Ov before xmas (my cycles are very irregular) as i want a xmas bfp, am kinda doubtful though :dohh: 

hope either AF or Ov happens for you soon so that you can move forward either way

is there anything you are taking/doing to help your cycles?


----------



## Moondance

dandybrush said:


> moondance :hugs: i hear you, my cycles never bothered me either, till we started TTC :dohh: i wish i could get preg just by looking at my OH :dohh: its not that easy :dohh:
> 
> welcome to the thread, feel free to chat about anything that is bothering you, we are all here for you :thumbup: im on my first cycle with soy, hoping that will bring an Ov before xmas (my cycles are very irregular) as i want a xmas bfp, am kinda doubtful though :dohh:
> 
> hope either AF or Ov happens for you soon so that you can move forward either way
> 
> is there anything you are taking/doing to help your cycles?


I don't really know whats out there to help irregular cycles.
When I was 16, my old doctor tried putting me on the pill, she wanted me to go on the pill for 3 straight months, without the sugar pills, so that I wouldn't have a period, then I was to start the pill normally so that it would regulate my cycle. I was barely into the second sheet of pills when I started bleeding despite still taking them. I bled heavily, bled like crazy and spent three weeks living on a rubber mattress in the bathroom because I couldn't risk bloodying up the carpet I was bleeding so badly.

Every so often I will get a majorly heavy bleed, but not often. Even after 60 days I don't bleed that heavily, which is weird. 

Half the time, I can't even really "do" OPK's, the lines are never definitely anything, because the line is 50/50 half dark, half light, so its never conclusive.


I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow afternoon with a new doctor to discuss the issue. My previous doctor didn't seem to think it was an issue, but I feel it is an issue when at age 29, I've been trying for 10 months and it hasn't happened because my cycles are so irregular. 
I'm not going to be able to live with my partner until we are actually pregnant, which sounds stupid, so pinpointing the time I ovulate is so critical to me, but its so hard to do it.


But I don't honestly know much about all the soy and maca and stuff that people try. I hadn't looked into it because I didn't realise getting pregnant with wonky cycles would be so hard.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Moondance said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> moondance :hugs: i hear you, my cycles never bothered me either, till we started TTC :dohh: i wish i could get preg just by looking at my OH :dohh: its not that easy :dohh:
> 
> welcome to the thread, feel free to chat about anything that is bothering you, we are all here for you :thumbup: im on my first cycle with soy, hoping that will bring an Ov before xmas (my cycles are very irregular) as i want a xmas bfp, am kinda doubtful though :dohh:
> 
> hope either AF or Ov happens for you soon so that you can move forward either way
> 
> is there anything you are taking/doing to help your cycles?
> 
> 
> I don't really know whats out there to help irregular cycles.
> When I was 16, my old doctor tried putting me on the pill, she wanted me to go on the pill for 3 straight months, without the sugar pills, so that I wouldn't have a period, then I was to start the pill normally so that it would regulate my cycle. I was barely into the second sheet of pills when I started bleeding despite still taking them. I bled heavily, bled like crazy and spent three weeks living on a rubber mattress in the bathroom because I couldn't risk bloodying up the carpet I was bleeding so badly.
> 
> Every so often I will get a majorly heavy bleed, but not often. Even after 60 days I don't bleed that heavily, which is weird.
> 
> Half the time, I can't even really "do" OPK's, the lines are never definitely anything, because the line is 50/50 half dark, half light, so its never conclusive.
> 
> 
> I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow afternoon with a new doctor to discuss the issue. My previous doctor didn't seem to think it was an issue, but I feel it is an issue when at age 29, I've been trying for 10 months and it hasn't happened because my cycles are so irregular.
> I'm not going to be able to live with my partner until we are actually pregnant, which sounds stupid, so pinpointing the time I ovulate is so critical to me, but its so hard to do it.
> 
> 
> But I don't honestly know much about all the soy and maca and stuff that people try. I hadn't looked into it because I didn't realise getting pregnant with wonky cycles would be so hard.Click to expand...

i know how you feel my cycles have been so dodgy too but since taking macca and soy im almost back to normal went from 136 days to 49 days:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

moondance i lost about 3 kg and that halved my cycle then i took clomid shorter again, and im hoping the soy this cycle keeps it shorter still, but if i go off the clomid/soy i dunno what my cycles will do now :shrug:


----------



## Moondance

I don't really understand how soy works, is it a tablet of some kind, or a powder?

I can't take tablets, I've never been able to do it, I even used to have trouble with the tiny little pill. I have a tendency to vomit pills back up for some unknown reason.

And I've lost a bit of weight. Around 3 or 4 kg. Not sure how or where it went, but yay. Probably working with my horse, and stress. Ha.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Moondance said:


> I don't really understand how soy works, is it a tablet of some kind, or a powder?
> 
> I can't take tablets, I've never been able to do it, I even used to have trouble with the tiny little pill. I have a tendency to vomit pills back up for some unknown reason.
> 
> And I've lost a bit of weight. Around 3 or 4 kg. Not sure how or where it went, but yay. Probably working with my horse, and stress. Ha.

soy isflavnes is a tablet but im sure u could find it in a pwder from somewhere


----------



## chele

hey moondance, you're in the right place here

I'm Chele and TTC#2 with PCOS and cycles ranging from 30-113 days. I was on the pill for 11 years which regulated my cycles, therefore masking all my issues. I was fobbed off, being told not to worry unless I wanted children!

I'll be starting soy my next cycle, whenever that is.

Hope you get some answers.


----------



## dandybrush

moondance, i was the same as you with the tablets, but i think i have maybe grown out of it :shrug: else im just that desperate for a bub ill do anything :haha: 

in the wait for Ov now :dohh: hope she comes soon


----------



## Aries28

Can I take soy in the middle of my cycle? I am on day CD 77. I know I should wait until the :witch: arrives but that could be a looooong time. Do you think it would help bring on AF? I hate long cycles!


----------



## wanting2010

I don't think it would do any harm, Aries, but I don't know how effective it is midcycle. I don't think it would hurt to try, though! =)


----------



## dandybrush

maybe you should try the parsley tea or vit c to bring on AF first :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> maybe you should try the parsley tea or vit c to bring on AF first :shrug:

if you havent ovd it doiesn work trust me lol and tastes absalutly disgusting!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah lol well i tried it once...gross...and it didnt work for me either :dohh: i just figured i had done it wrong :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> yeah lol well i tried it once...gross...and it didnt work for me either :dohh: i just figured i had done it wrong :shrug:

lol nope i did it ermmm 5 or 6 times and nothing lol doesnt work if no ov unfortunatly


----------



## chele

Getting bored now and it's only cd33. come on AF so I can try my soy!

Hope you're all ok ladies x


----------



## Aries28

Thanks ladies..not sure what I will do. Prob get a prescription of provera and give up on this cycle.


----------



## Dimple.Berry

Hiya ladies. I'm not sure if I'm in the right place. I've just signed up on here. I need some advice please.. I'm 21 yrs old and until September just gone I was on the depo I came off it as me and my fiancé have decided that we would love to start our family. However, my periods still have not returned =( I was wondering if anyone had any advice for what to do?? Please help!! X


----------



## dandybrush

dimple its only been 2 months, i would give it to 6 months, your body has to re regulate itself, however that being said we are all on here cause our cycles are skewy anyway :dohh: i wouldnt really do anything so early on after coming off the pill :shrug: maybe just eat healthy and lose some weight if you are overweight that is :shrug:


----------



## Moondance

I've had provera can really screw you around too.
I've known a lot of people who have gone on it and its messed them up royally. They've gained weight and gotten all sorts of problems.
I couldn't take it.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx moondance, ill make a note to not consider that


----------



## Moondance

one of my friends went on it, her weight ballooned.... she's now in the range of about 140kg, she's my height though, but she's so heavy, and she never used to be. She used to be a nice weight until starting provera, then it mucked her up. Within two weeks, she was putting on the pounds. Her hormones have been mucked up ever since too. She gets massively heavy menstrual bleeding now, to the point where she has to use adult diapers to stop from bleeding all over the place.
Sounds horrible, but I know its the truth, as we used to be best friends and live together.


----------



## Aries28

Moondance- That is crazy that your friend had such a bad reaction. I have taken it before and didnt feel great on it..I was bloated and gained maybe 3 pounds but it did its job and the :witch: arrived. No other symptoms other then that and my body went back to feeling normal when I finished. I guess everyone reacts different, but that is terrible for her.


----------



## Moondance

I got put on it and started gaining weight and getting migraines and it didn't help my cycles. I don't understand why they wanted me on it in the first place.

I quit taking it once I gained almost nine kilos.


----------



## dandybrush

:( your poor friend moondance


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i we thought i may of been oving as had cramps back ache spotting and ewcm but my temps say noooo


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: thats more than im getting, i dont think im gonna Ov soon :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :shrug: thats more than im getting, i dont think im gonna Ov soon :dohh:

same here hhun:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :hugs:

im just counting down the days till i see the fs find out whats going on


----------



## dandybrush

when do you go?

im gonna get my OH to do his SA before xmas then make an appy to see the gyn and maybe start up the clomid again after xmas, trying to destress a bit in the lead up, and see if the soy will work for me until then :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> when do you go?
> 
> im gonna get my OH to do his SA before xmas then make an appy to see the gyn and maybe start up the clomid again after xmas, trying to destress a bit in the lead up, and see if the soy will work for me until then :thumbup:

not until jan 18th lol but its something to look to


----------



## dandybrush

lol thats true :) least you can relax, or try to, and enjoy your christmas :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lol thats true :) least you can relax, or try to, and enjoy your christmas :thumbup:

yep lol or my case be depressed over xmas lol my first one ever away from my family:cry:


----------



## dandybrush

:( :hugs: yikes i couldnt handle that at all :nope: 

im sure you will have a good christmas, just make sure to talk to your family lots and lots try not to be too upset :(

sorry im not much help :hugs: i can imagine how much i would hate it, if you are close to your family then it will be tough, but im sure it will get easier :shrug: sorry :dohh:


----------



## Dimple.Berry

Oh jeez!! =( not good.. I hope I don't get those symptoms. I gained about 4 lbs in the year that I was on it so wasn't too bad I also know friends that have had really bad problems with it =\


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies I've been on BnB for a while but as of late, I don't really know where I fit in on the site anymore..this is my 6th month TTC but i'm still on cycle 3..wtf?!lol..Never before have I ever missed a cycle, i've been late but not more than a couple of days so for my third cycle OH and I decided to use pre seed and softcups so when I missed the following cycle OH and I were excited that we did it!! but several BFNs later I lost hope..and the next month I missed another cycle.. so after negative bloods it sunk in that I couldn't possibly be preggo , no thyroid problems and my blood work was great..but here I am with 4 days before I miss a 3rd cycle and i'm praying for AF..I'm 21 and started my period at 11 and this was the first time I ever skipped now I don't know where my cycle has gone :-( but sorry for the long rant...


----------



## Coco14

Hey Dandy, I'm trying to do the same. I hope you are OK and have a nice xmas.

Vrainoire that is strange. What does your doc say about it?


----------



## Vrainoire

she said its probably just 2 an-ovulatory cycles cuz my blood work was fine


----------



## chele

Hi vrainoire - were you on BCP at any point?

CD38 for me and still no OV. I had sickness and diarrhoea Friday (sorry tmi) and have been better since but still feel sick, like I did when I had morning sickness, so decided to do an HPT again which of course was negative

Come on ovaries, kick it up a notch pweeese


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: chele

no signs or symptoms of Ov yet, maybe the soy wont work for me :shrug:

I love christmas!! thanx coco :thumbup:


----------



## Vrainoire

chele said:


> Hi vrainoire - were you on BCP at any point?
> 
> CD38 for me and still no OV. I had sickness and diarrhoea Friday (sorry tmi) and have been better since but still feel sick, like I did when I had morning sickness, so decided to do an HPT again which of course was negative
> 
> Come on ovaries, kick it up a notch pweeese

I was on Nuvaring a year ago..even right after i stopped it my cycles were only off by a day or two but never missed


----------



## HotChillies

I really miss you gals! especially Dandy, linseyanne, coco, wanting2010, aries28 and chele. This is one of the best forum groups I have known! Hope to see you soon in other forums.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no idea where i stand on the ov front atm have had spotting all thoughtout this cycle pink spotting never had it b4 hope i havent messed myself up with the soy etc


----------



## wanting2010

Chillies, good to hear from you! How are you doing??


----------



## HotChillies

So far good. I think I am beginning to feel the nausea. Not a good feeling. :-(
Very hungry all the time though haven't put more than 2 lbs. 

Lots of love and baby dust to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Miss you'll.
:dust:


----------



## Coco14

Hopefully your body will sort itself out for a new cycle Vrainoire.

I love Christmas too Dandy! I feel more relaxed now that I bought a couple of presents last night and put up some decorations!

Hi Hotchillies! Glad you are well, besides the nausea :( ...an excuse to eat lots of ginger biscuits?!

Lindseyanne, what is the soy supposed to do? Have you spoken to your doc about the spotting?

Aww Chele, I hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Have a good day all :)


----------



## Aries28

Hi Ladies! Good to hear from u Chilles! Hope we can join u soon! Enjoy every minute of the nausea! I have heard the sicker u are the better! Feel better soon!
I was supposed to get my provera prescription today but came down with the stomach flu! Maybe the sickness will help me ov!! Haha:.its crazy how my mind works sometimes! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday!


----------



## Aries28

Hi Ladies! Good to hear from u Chilles! Hope we can join u soon! Enjoy every minute of the nausea! I have heard the sicker u are the better! Feel better soon!
I was supposed to get my provera prescription today but came down with the stomach flu! Maybe the sickness will help me ov!! Haha:.its crazy how my mind works sometimes! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday!


----------



## Shey

HotChillies good to hear from you girl. I was wondering what had happened to you. Im sorry bout the nausea. I hope it goes away for ya. :hugs:

Aries I hope you feel better soon. I had the stomach flu last tuesday and was sent home from work early cause of it.


----------



## hopedance

Hi ladies, may I sneak into this group please? My cycles are nuts/non-existent. I'm on CD 47 at the moment, and only just stopped bleeding (yes bleeding since CD 1, bah!) and this is my first cycle since having my son in August 2009. Before that I tended to ovulate once per year if lucky!! So just trying to figure out where the heck I am now, so we can TTC #2.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

well took an opk yesterday, 2 lines but the wrong one was lighter than the other one, and on the pack it says thats a negative so fxed its right and i didnt ov overnight, maybe the temp is so low cause of the late night i had :shrug: but that would be typical wouldnt it :dohh: if i did Ov the one day we didnt :sex: grrrr

for the record i dont think I have yet :shrug: 

hot chillies - just cause you are knocked up :haha: doesnt mean you cant stay :dohh: we miss you too :hugs: so happy that you are preg :hugs: 

lindsey - i have had some spotting this cycle too, must be from the soy :shrug: still no Ov for me yet either, hope we dont miss it :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey hopedance, you're in the right place! We can all definitely relate to crazy cycles, and I definitely know how you feel about bleeding for so long- I started a period naturally in September after 6 months of no periods and bled for right at a month before finally stopping. Welcome!!

Dandy, was that the first opk you did? If so you may have missed your surge and might be oving today. I've read that some women have a very short LH surge. Get to BD'ing!! Your BD pattern looks great so far, just make sure to get some in today!! ;)


----------



## dandybrush

yeah lots of cramping atm :dohh: so bumbed we didnt get any :sex: in last night, didnt get to bed till midnight though went to a show :dohh: will definatly get some in tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> yeah lots of cramping atm :dohh: so bumbed we didnt get any :sex: in last night, didnt get to bed till midnight though went to a show :dohh: will definatly get some in tonight :thumbup:

Aw no, it's frustrating isn't it!


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy, looks like you may have oved! And it looks like you covered it well with BDing! 

I started Provera last night. Onto cycle 2 of Clomid, this time at 100 mg. I'm hoping and praying 100 mg will do the trick!


----------



## hopedance

thanks for the welcome ladies. 

i have EWCM today!!!! i'm so excited, will be doing an OPK later. anyone know if there is a best time of day to do them?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hopedance said:


> thanks for the welcome ladies.
> 
> i have EWCM today!!!! i'm so excited, will be doing an OPK later. anyone know if there is a best time of day to do them?

best time for opks is everning hunx


----------



## hopedance

fantastic, thanks! will go do one in a min then report back!


----------



## dandybrush

well my temp went down today :shrug: no pos opks yet :dohh: I hope OH can keep up the :sex: a bit longer :dohh: i really wanna be in with a chance :thumbup:


----------



## chele

Sounds good dandy!

Soz I've not been on much this week ladies. I've had a load going on.

CD feels like a 100 now. :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

still no Ov :shrug: 

chele :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls - may as well join the club. My periods this year have not been regular so it's annoying trying to figure out the best days to conceive - it's got to a point where we doing it practically every night. Whats your best bit of advice, I've not taken any herbals or anything like that, do you reckon I should. My periods I can recall having this year are

3rd May
15th June
10th September
6th November

I've been charting my temps recently but keep missing the odd day :S

I could really do with some advice


----------



## hopedance

i know the feeling chele, we're pretty similar at the moment. hang in there it cant last forever. with my DS, i got my positive test on CD 42, so it can still happen.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well still waiting for ov here hope its not gonna be another 136 day cycle!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome tanzibar :hugs: none of us really know what to do here, but we all try what we can to help with our cycles.

some of us are trying to lose weight :shrug: as that can affect our cycles, others are taking maca or vitex (natural herbs that are supposed to help our bodies in turn helping our cycles) 

im took my first round of soy this cycle :dohh: still no Ov though, soy is supposed to encourage the eggies to mature :shrug: im still waiting on mine :dohh: 

if you dont know when you are gonna Ov prob bd every 2nd day...unless you want to do every day :haha: also watch your cm, it will become more runny/eggwhite/watery on the lead up to Ov maybe do it every night then :shrug: 

sorry we are all as stuck as you, some of us with over 100 day cycles :dohh: so good luck girl

:wave: lindsey :cry: still no Ov and i dont think we have had enough :sex: to make anything count :cry:


----------



## chele

Looks like we're all waiting for OV :cry:

Hi Tanzibar, to temp you really do need to take it every day to get an accurate picture. Good luck!


----------



## dandybrush

chele :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

dandybrush - When you say Soy what do you mean exactly, my hubby just asked if it means soy sauce or soy milk, or if it's any products in particular...any advice?


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar soy comes in the form of a tablet, it is used for menopause symptoms :shrug: im not too knowledgeable on it but you have to take from 80mg up to 200mg of soy isoflavones for 5 days at the beginning of the cycle, for eg i took mine from CD 4-8, depending on the mg of isoflavones per tab depends on how many tabs you take, for eg mine are 40mg of isoflavones so i took 2 tabs, its very confusing but its like a natural version of clomid if that makes sense and i think 80 mg of the isoflavones = 50mg of clomid approx


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar this is the soy thread, jump on there if you have questions :) https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...oflavones-natures-clomid-201.html#post8085099


----------



## chele

tanzibar- I'm due to start soy when my next cycle starts.


----------



## Vrainoire

Can I get an opinion from you all? As you all can see I'm on CD 95 should I continue to wait for AF or visit the DR.? I would like to continue things naturally but idk.. it appears that i've gone from being quite regular to what appears to be pcos


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vrainoire said:


> Can I get an opinion from you all? As you all can see I'm on CD 95 should I continue to wait for AF or visit the DR.? I would like to continue things naturally but idk.. it appears that i've gone from being quite regular to what appears to be pcos

i went 136 days with no af


----------



## Vrainoire

lindseyanne said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Can I get an opinion from you all? As you all can see I'm on CD 95 should I continue to wait for AF or visit the DR.? I would like to continue things naturally but idk.. it appears that i've gone from being quite regular to what appears to be pcos
> 
> i went 136 days with no afClick to expand...

thanks..i think i'll continue to wait it out as well. I have enjoyed my unplanned break from ttc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vrainoire said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Can I get an opinion from you all? As you all can see I'm on CD 95 should I continue to wait for AF or visit the DR.? I would like to continue things naturally but idk.. it appears that i've gone from being quite regular to what appears to be pcos
> 
> i went 136 days with no afClick to expand...
> 
> thanks..i think i'll continue to wait it out as well. I have enjoyed my unplanned break from ttcClick to expand...

what ive had to do is start temping etc to record it incase my fs wants to see it


----------



## Vrainoire

lindseyanne- I just bought a thermometer i think i'll give it a go..my memory is horrible tho..idk if i'll remember to chart


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vrainoire said:


> lindseyanne- I just bought a thermometer i think i'll give it a go..my memory is horrible tho..idk if i'll remember to chart

i keep my thermometer under my pillow so i do it first thing when i wake up i did keep forgetting but now in the swing of it


----------



## dandybrush

well girls looks like no ov is gonna happen for me, i think the soy didnt work, either that or my stress/bad moods are affecting my Ov :dohh: im thinking maybe i should stop trying and maybe stop temping until the new year, im really quite worked up about not being preg by now :cry: 

what do you girls think?


----------



## chele

Dandy - it's really up to you hun. Maybe a small break would do you good, but do you think you could actually take a break? :hugs:

Vrainoire- I personally would go back to the dr as this is not normal for you, but that#s just me

Ok so I am cramping a bit this evening which means either nothing or AF is on her way and I've not OVd this cycle :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

chele i think i could stop the temping, but i think that it wouldnt really change my stress cause i would still really crave that xmas bfp :dohh: i just dont know what to do

chele :hugs: i hope its Ov for you and not AF :hugs:


----------



## chele

dandybrush said:


> chele i think i could stop the temping, but i think that it wouldnt really change my stress cause i would still really crave that xmas bfp :dohh: i just dont know what to do
> 
> chele :hugs: i hope its Ov for you and not AF :hugs:

Hehe, that's what I suspected (in a nice way of course). It's so hard to switch off from something you want so much :hugs:

Still cramping a bit today. Did and OPK just in case - negative


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh: 

well OH is working 12 hr days and is just too tired to do the every 2nd day thing so im giving up asking for it this cycle, im gonna stop wanting that xmas bfp and make him get his SA done and make an appy with the gyn in the new years and get bak on the clomid hopefully :thumbup: he better not waste my time/money then and give me the every second day :sex:


----------



## chele

:hugs:

So I think today is CD1. After cramping for 3 days, I went to the toilet this afternoon and it's pinky/brown when I wipe. Nothing on the pad all afternoon, just the same when I wipe so i think this is the beginning of AF.
It's weird though as this is how the last one started. Before when I started AF I'd get no cramping beforehand, just go to the loo and get bright red blood there and then and it'd start straight away. Now I seem to cramp for days and get the pink/brown stuff. Weird.

So Soy city here we come! I think I might start tomorrow and do CD2-6 or should I wait until AF is red?


----------



## dandybrush

chele CD 1 is your first day of full bleeding, unless your AF is gonna be all light and easy the whole time, i would wait for that :shrug: 

hope the soy works for you, i dont think it worked for me :dohh: im gonna increase my dose if i get AF before my next gyn appy, i might go 3-7 instead of the 4-8 i did last time too :shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

Chele, I'd wait for red bleeding before calling it CD 1, or at least until the flow is heavy enough for a pad.

Dandy, I hope that ov is just late and is just around the corner for you! Did you say that you took 80 mg of soy? That would be the equivalent of 40 mg of Clomid, so it may just not have been enough. =( Maybe go up to 120 mg next time?

I haven't been around too much the last few days; been working. I had to work 3 12 hour shifts, off Sunday, and then work 3 more, which is exhausting!! But now I'm off for 4 days, so that makes up for it.

I've been taking Provera and I'm starting to feel crampy and moody, plus my boobs are getting sore, so I think AF will arrive in the next few days. Then it's on to 100 mg Clomid!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah days 4-6 i took 80mg of soy days 7, 8 i took 120 mg, i will definately up the dose to maybe 120 days 3-5 then 160 days 6, 7 next time, unless i see the gyn first :dohh: 

wanting how come your starting on 100mg of clomid? have you already done 50mg clomid? I hope it works for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies stil no ov for me neither didnt ov un til cd 33 last cycle with the soy so thinking that may be whats going to happen here too so ov would be due on my bday lol


----------



## dandybrush

well i hope its a very happy birthday :winkwink: maybe Ov will happen for me around then too :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> well i hope its a very happy birthday :winkwink: maybe Ov will happen for me around then too :shrug:

ive got ewcm again its been dry as a bone the past few days and now ewcm so fingers crossed


----------



## dandybrush

fxed :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy, I took 50 mg last cycle and didn't ovulate. I'm really hoping that 100 mg will do the trick!!


----------



## dandybrush

ok wanting, im hoping for ya :thumbup:

well FF says I Oved the day my nips started to hurt :dohh: only bd that am :dohh: well im out this time, OH better do his job better next time


----------



## chele

Thanks ladies for the advise. It's turned red today but does look like it's going to be another light period. A pad is needed, but only just, and I could get away with wearing one pad for 24 hours (if I was a scab :rofl:)

So I'll class yesterday as CD1 as it did go red last night. I took 40mg this morning but won't have any more today and up it to 120mg tomorrow for the next 5 days

Wanting-hope the 100mg works!

Hope OV is happening soon for the other lovely ladies


----------



## chele

dandybrush said:


> ok wanting, im hoping for ya :thumbup:
> 
> well FF says I Oved the day my nips started to hurt :dohh: only bd that am :dohh: well im out this time, OH better do his job better next time

it only takes one :sex:


----------



## dandybrush

well i seem to have Oved :shrug: only bd on the am of ov :dohh: so out this cycle, had no other signs or symptoms of Ov on that day :shrug: OH better do his job better next cycle

oops dbl post :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> well i seem to have Oved :shrug: only bd on the am of ov :dohh: so out this cycle, had no other signs or symptoms of Ov on that day :shrug: OH better do his job better next cycle

omly takes one sperman to make a baby:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no ov for me yet, chele i take 120 mg of soy found that 40 did nothing for me


----------



## chele

yeah I;m planning on 120mg for the next 5 but might do 120mg for 4 days and then 160mg the final day. What do you think? Or just leave it as 120mg each day for this cycle?


----------



## chele

Where are you moving to in Germany Lindsey?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> yeah I;m planning on 120mg for the next 5 but might do 120mg for 4 days and then 160mg the final day. What do you think? Or just leave it as 120mg each day for this cycle?

id keep it the same for each day especilay as your cycles seem as stubourn as mine lol


----------



## chele

Thanks, will do!

I didn't realise til this morning theyre the size of chuffing horse tablets!! Took a lot of water to get me to swallow it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Where are you moving to in Germany Lindsey?

essen in western germany looking forward to it but same time scared lol


----------



## dandybrush

chele, mine are huge lol and taste funny :haha: 

i took 80mg for 3 days and 120 mg for 2 days, like a final last attempt, thats what i woudl recommend you do chele, maybe up it to 160 for you last day or 2 :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all. hope you are all well no ov yet for me so:shrug: maybe im just not ment to get to be a mummy:shrug: need to buy some more soy before i go away next week will give it one more shot


----------



## chele

lindseyanne said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Where are you moving to in Germany Lindsey?
> 
> essen in western germany looking forward to it but same time scared lolClick to expand...

Cool! NW Germany is my fave part. I used to live in Bremen, 10 years ago. Am sure you'll love it. Good luck

And you're def meant to be a mummy. Hang on in there!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hmmm put in my temp this morn and it appeard i have ovulated this cycle already:wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

aw lindsey i hope you did, then the soy did work for you too :thumbup: and we Oved about the same time as each other :thumbup: pity neither of us was really prepared for the Ov so we didnt get enough bd in :dohh: but my fxed for you that you have Oved and your cycles will continue to improve


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> aw lindsey i hope you did, then the soy did work for you too :thumbup: and we Oved about the same time as each other :thumbup: pity neither of us was really prepared for the Ov so we didnt get enough bd in :dohh: but my fxed for you that you have Oved and your cycles will continue to improve

put in my temp and it jumped straight to 9dpo i dont think thats right somehow:shrug: but we shall see in around 6 days if af turns up


----------



## dandybrush

I really hope it is right lindsey and your cycles are shortening :happydance: if not i hope its right around the corner :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

lindseyanne said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> aw lindsey i hope you did, then the soy did work for you too :thumbup: and we Oved about the same time as each other :thumbup: pity neither of us was really prepared for the Ov so we didnt get enough bd in :dohh: but my fxed for you that you have Oved and your cycles will continue to improve
> 
> put in my temp and it jumped straight to 9dpo i dont think thats right somehow:shrug: but we shall see in around 6 days if af turns upClick to expand...

That's awesome! Once Ovulation is confirmed AF either shows in a few days or its time to test. You could have been in a TWW and not even have known. Fingers crossed for you and I am glad to see your cycles have shortened.:hugs:


----------



## chele

Good luck Lindsey

I keep forgetting my soya, off to take 40mg now. Is it ok to take 80mg in one go?


----------



## dandybrush

chele, 80 mg of soy is equivalent to about 50mg of clomid, i would take 80mg or more at a time if i was you :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope you are all well tis mine and bens 1st anniversary today:cloud9: oh and i have defo ovulated but looks like was day 25 so i am well and truely kicking myself man flue sucks lol my prediction i had would of been spot on bfp xmas day af is due now xmas day:dohh: i am loving soy tho my cycles even shorter this mth then last gone from 136 down to 48 40 /41 give or take i know wasnt much a change this cycle but im still happy with that lol


----------



## dandybrush

Happy Anniversary Lindsey :hugs: :flower: 

:happydance: on the cycle length, bummer about the man flu :haha: hopefully you and I will have early new year BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> Happy Anniversary Lindsey :hugs: :flower:
> 
> :happydance: on the cycle length, bummer about the man flu :haha: hopefully you and I will have early new year BFP's :thumbup:

 thank you:) oh i would love that what an amazing start to the new year would that be?! hopefully we will both get one soy seems to be woring good for you too:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

yes it is im stoked :happydance: looking forward to trying again, i should be Oving right around xmas time, hopfully OH is up to the challenge


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> yes it is im stoked :happydance: looking forward to trying again, i should be Oving right around xmas time, hopfully OH is up to the challenge

il be oving after new year what ever way just worked it out af is due xmas day/boxing day and new year is a week after so would be the first few weeks of new year for ov for me


----------



## chele

dandybrush said:


> chele, 80 mg of soy is equivalent to about 50mg of clomid, i would take 80mg or more at a time if i was you :thumbup:

I'm on 120mg, taken as 40mg 3 x a day, but I took 2 x 40mg in one sitting.
I can't even remember how many more days I need to take it or if today is my last day. off to check now.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> chele, 80 mg of soy is equivalent to about 50mg of clomid, i would take 80mg or more at a time if i was you :thumbup:
> 
> I'm on 120mg, taken as 40mg 3 x a day, but I took 2 x 40mg in one sitting.
> I can't even remember how many more days I need to take it or if today is my last day. off to check now.Click to expand...

they says the bet time to take soy is in the evening before bed incase of any side effects but ive not had ANY yet lol


----------



## chele

No side effects here so far, touch wood

Will take it tomorrow then that's cd2-6 done and keep my little fingers crossed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> No side effects here so far, touch wood
> 
> Will take it tomorrow then that's cd2-6 done and keep my little fingers crossed

i know im defo out this cycle but so glad its cutting my cycles down:happydance: fxd for you and dandy


----------



## dandybrush

im not expecting to fall pg this cycle, we didnt get enough :sex: in for my liking around my OV date :dohh: 

hope the soy works for you chele, it did wonders in cutting my cycle down :happydance:


----------



## chele

Gosh I really hope so. But in the back of my mind I am still worried about my LP. I hope I OV this cycle so I can see what my LP is doing. After this cycle is over I am going to the doctor to discuss another referral.


----------



## mommytorres

So how do you know when you ovulate?


----------



## dandybrush

mommy i know i Ov cause im BBT temping, so a couple of days after Ov when my temp rises and stays up fertility friend tells me when i have oved. The only way i can tell to know when you are going to ov before you do is to do OPK's daily :shrug: but even then its still possible to miss the LH surge and only get negative ones, but FF confirms Ov after it has happened, to answer your question


----------



## wanting2010

AF has finally arrived! :happydance: I'm super excited to start Clomid this time. Hoping 100 mg works!


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: hope it works for you wanting :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop ov day 25! 41 day cycle:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: i guess ill have a um...33 day cycle? :happydance: gosh thats in the normal cycle length isnt it?? :happydance: yay for soy lindsey


----------



## wanting2010

Awesome, girls! I'm glad soy is working for you both!! A 30-40ish day cycle sure does beat a 100+ day cycle, huh??


----------



## dandybrush

it sure does wanting :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## chele

Awww that's fab news I've come to in here tonight. Congrats wanting, dandy and lindsey (ps hope the move went well)

CD8 for me so fingers crossed the soy worked and I feel that eggy exploding from my ovary in 6 days time!


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you chele

well im expecting AF any day now, i caved took a test :bfn: :cry: i knew it though, plus my CP feel high and soft, as it normally does before AF so :shrug: im out, should be Oving around xmas next, so hope OH is up for that challenge :thumbup:


----------



## chele

A XMAS conception will be fabulous. Feeling festive, get on the baby train. Toot toot!


----------



## dandybrush

it sure would :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope your all well? dandy hopefully its just a shy bfp for you:hugs: well im now in germany snow is fallin just put up the tree tis looking very festive indeed. i ha a weird stain in my undies yesterday a sorta peachy coour :shrug: i know its nothing as we dtd 5 ays b4 ov so no luck there lol


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: lindsey

glad you are all settled in :hugs: i would like to visit germany one day, it must be a pretty place to live :thumbup: 

nah lindsey would like you to be right :thumbup: but i really dont think we caught it this time, am fully expecting AF to show in the next day or 2


----------



## Aries28

Hi girls! Have been MIA for awhile waiting for AF to show. Dr gave me provera and the :witch: arrived Thursday. I was actually glad bc now I can start clomid! I start my first pill tonight. dr also gave me a rx for ovadril..i wasnt expecting that. They said if on CD 12 my follicles are growing then I would administer the shot to force ovulation..eek. Oh, well..i guess I will do what I have to do. Glad the soy seems to be working for a few of you! Lindsey-awesome that your cycles are so much shorter. I feel you on the CD 100 thing! That was my last cycle!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Girlies!

I have a question which I'm hoping you may be able to answer. With an irregular cycle how do you know when to take a hpt (going on the basis that you're meant to take a hpt on the day AF is due) - I'm only asking because this is driving me bonkers.

My last period was 6th November and I took a hpt first thing this morning but got a negative. Charting is a complete nightmare and because there is no regular pattern I am at a loss of how to be hopeful me and my hubby are doing all this right.

What are your thoughts?? according to the websites I should ovulate 24th December but how do I know they are even marginally in the right area?!

My hubby created a charting system in excel for me so I can do my temperature but I don't know what I'm even looking for with that :(

Not feeling that great I must admit (especially after Aimee the psychic said I'd get a BFP this month) - I need to cheer up for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar, jump on fertilityfriend.com do your charting there its very helpful, if you want predictions of Ov and fertile times then you can pay and have the vip membership or you can go the basic membership, it might help you to understand a bit more, it also tells you when you have Oved. As for when to take a HPT, those of us charting normally know our LP length (by charting a few cycles) so we know when AF is approximately due and then when to test, but if you have the vip membership, fertility friend will tell you when to test and when AF is approximately due, might be worth a look tanzibar


----------



## chele

Hey tanzibar. I can only agree with dandybrush! Sound advise

CD13 for me..... tapping fingers and feet


----------



## dandybrush

chele :haha: hope you Ov soon :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies af arived yesterday 5 days early with the clotting and the pain that is oh so familler to me when i have chemichals:cry: hope your all well x


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: lindsey so sorry you didnt get your xmas bfp :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry, lindsey :hugs:


----------



## Katie & Bump

Hi Ladies, 

I'm Katie, hope you dont mind me bombarding your thread. I had a mmc in July 2010 and since been trying to concieve with very irregualr cycles. They drive me crazy, never know from one to the next when im Ovulating, when AF is going to come or go etc!! at least now im not alone and no longer feeling rather abnormal with all these ladies going on about when the ov'd and dtd right on time every time!! 

How do you all cope with the unknown?? xxx


----------



## chele

:hugs: lindsey, am so sorry. Hoping it wasn't a chemical.

:wave: katie!!! Gosh I think I've just accepted the unknown. I was hoping pregnancy would reset my system but it hasn't. I think if I suddenly had 28 day cycles I'd be totally freaked out!


----------



## chele

dandy are you doing soy again this cycle?


----------



## wanting2010

After thinking long and hard about it, I don't think I'm going to temp this cycle. I think it will help me not to obsess about TTC so much. I'm still going to use OPKs, since that will help with timing BD (though we are BDing every other day anyway), but I am putting the thermometer up. I will know if I ovulated by my CD 21 bloods.


----------



## chele

New year, fresh head
:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

wanting - good plan :thumbup: not temping through my tww really destressed me

chele - yes i am on soy again im currently taking 120mg a day, prob gonna try for 160mg tonight and tomorrow, in a last effort :thumbup:

welcome katie :wave: :hugs: yes we all know what you are going through, I had a 4 month long cycle with an avg of about 2month long cycles :dohh: i never knew when it was gonna happen, im trying soy atm and prob clomid next year. i have tried vitex, i think it made me Ov once, but didnt do anything the next cycle, alot of girls like the maca :thumbup: feel free to jump on here anytime and vent, we all understand :hugs:


----------



## Aries28

Hi Katie! welcome! Yes, we all suffer from irregular cycles and speaking from experience they can definitely drive you crazy! My last was 100 days! It can get hard to cope sometimes, but just stay in tune with you body the best you can. I started clomid this cycle hoping to see some sort of change..and praying I will Ov! I havent Ovd since I miscarried July. I would recommend temping but it can get stressufily especially with long cycles. Have you been to see a FS yet?? :dust:


----------



## chele

I think I might start temping again my next cycle so I can give it the dr when I hopefully get my referral. I'll be going the first week in January hopefully and see what they say.

I thought my cramping earlier might be OV pains so did an OPK but only got a faint line, so looks like the soy hasn't worked yet, but am still hopeful


----------



## dandybrush

I didnt Ov till CD 20 something on the soy i think :shrug: 

i've been having maybe a glass of wine a day atm, its christmas and we just keep celebrating :dohh: will that stuff up what the soy is doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> I didnt Ov till CD 20 something on the soy i think :shrug:
> 
> i've been having maybe a glass of wine a day atm, its christmas and we just keep celebrating :dohh: will that stuff up what the soy is doing?

nah hun it wont we often get drunk around ov lol doesnt do any harm and alcahol and sex seems to work for ppl not tttc lol


----------



## dandybrush

thanx lindsey you made me feel better

its just so hard being christmas and celebrating, so we'll see :shrug: maybe i should stop trying for a new year conception :shrug: 

not trying seems to work for alot of pple tooo :dohh:


----------



## Katie & Bump

Thanks for the welcome ladies....I'm currently NTNP (me more so TTC than OH) as I am after all still young (19), so I don't Temp or do OPK's but if it happens I would be absolutely delighted...over the moon! I'm naturally abit of a "stresshead" so i can't imagine doing the temping every day and the opk's through the month (or 2 or 4 in our cases) Doesn't it get abit much and very obsessive sometimes?? You girls deffo deserve a medal lol xxx


----------



## wanting2010

I don't think drinking should affect soy, dandy, like lindsey said.

I've just decided not to stop "trying" but to stop obsessing over temps and such. I only temped for one cycle and it made me a crazy person. I thought it would help to have something productive to do, but temping and worrying about if my temps would go up or down or stay up when they were supposed to just isn't good for me and my mental health, lol. So that's why I decided not to temp again this cycle. I'm still using OPKs and DH and I are following the SMEP again, which is BDing every other day at least. My CD 21 bloods will tell me if I oved or not, and in the meantime I'm going to try to keep myself a little sane.

Katie- you just described exactly what happened to me!! I always thought I would go into TTC completely nonobsessive about it..just go with the flow or whatever. Now I'm not going to temp because it's just too much stress for me!!


----------



## dandybrush

wanting :thumbup: great plan

im finding im not stressing too much this cycle with the temps at all, i think the break in the 2ww i took has done me good :thumbup: plus i've been mega busy preparing for xmas :dohh: havent had time to think about it


----------



## wanting2010

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! Hubby and I have been watching Christmas movies all evening- Christmas Vacation, Elf, A Christmas Story... love Christmas movies!!

I've had some EWCM for the last couple of days and today my cervix is high and I THINK open!! Good sign I hope!!


----------



## Callalin

Hey Ladies. I'm new to the site as of early December so I'm still finding older threads like this one. A few months ago I started having irregular cycles ranging from 25-36 days. We started TTC in August of this year. I became pregnant in September, but ended up being a chemical pregnancy. After the MC though, my body seems to have reset itself (and losing 15 lbs probably didn't hurt either) and my cycles have been 28-31 days.

I know when my cycles were off before September, we had to DTD every other day for 2 weeks or more because I didn't have good temps or good CM signs, but we did manage to catch that egg.

Wishing lots of baby dust to us all!


----------



## dandybrush

well i found out today my sisters husbands brother and wife are preg approx 3 months :cry: i so wish that was me :cry:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

dandybrush said:


> well i found out today my sisters husbands brother and wife are preg approx 3 months :cry: i so wish that was me :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: It will be!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

I'm sorry dandy. :( It's hard when you find out other people have what you want so badly! But the good news is that it will be our turn soon!


----------



## dandybrush

I hope you are right wanting :hugs:


----------



## chele

Oh no dandy, I'm so sorry, it always happens like that.

I was like that with DHs cousin but then she had an MC and I felt awful afterwards as she had it when I got my BFP so I felt even guiltier then. But she's got a 7 week old now, so things are a bit better.


----------



## chele

My (.)(.)s have started hurting again. I might go for those blood tests after all. Might do an OPK tonight as well. No OV for me yet I don't think

Hope you all had a lovely chrismtas

I had a dream last night I had a miscarriage, but I was apparently 32 weeks gone. It was horrible.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

it will be you announcing soon dandy hun:hugs:

hey ladies how are you all im on cd 8 forgot to take my last soy yesterday do you think it will matter?


----------



## Tonia0989

HAPPILY ------- Hey I have pcos... I started a pcos / ttc vlog i am doing on youtube

I did a video on vitex and the other supplement i am taking.. I REGULATED my cycle with these supplements!!!

please watch....

https://www.youtube.com/user/Toniaclarkmc?feature=mhum


it is either video # 6 and #8 are on VITEX


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies, i hope everyone enjoyed their Holiday, i'm just checking in and hoping AF shows up before I start bcps next month


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: vrain, I hope AF shows for you too


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls, well I finally went and put my stats onto fertility friend - is anyone able to interpret them at a glance??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dandybrush

question 1 - are you temping at the same time every day

what i see when I look at your chart is what my cycles used to look like, I was told the drastically diff temps mean you are not Oving or about to :shrug: with temps like that you honestly never know when Ov is coming (not saying my temps are great, but have settled a bit with the soy) are you doing OPK's? checking you CP or CM? the water CM you have now could be promising i would maybe bd every second night now


----------



## Tanzibar83

dandybrush said:


> question 1 - are you temping at the same time every day

Hi dandybrush - to answer your question yes - Infact I temp twice a day but I do them in the evenings (7:05 then 7:50 - then right both down and do an average - the average is what I've put onto ff)

I think I may start temping in the mornings too - I used to but I struggled to get them done so I stopped.

I'm not doing OPK yet, I've been told to wait for my next period then start from there - I have the clear blue fertility monitor thingy which being an irregular cycle sister I'm not sure how well it will benefit me.

I don't really check my CM, I don't get it often enough, but I do make a note on my calendar when I do!

As for the BD - we've been doing it non stop since 18th December, we're both in fear that if we don't do it at least once a day and then a couple of weeks down the line if AF shows we'll always look back and wonder if only we hadn't missed that one night.


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh: well if you are getting tired every second night should have you covered :thumbup: sperm can live up to 5 days if you have the right CM :thumbup:

also are you sleeping during the day and waking up at 7.05pm? you are supposed to take your temp as soon as you wake up, before you do anything else, thats prob why your temps are all over the place. You should set your alarm for a time in the morning when you know you will be asleep eg 7am or 6am wake up take your temp (leave it on your bedside) then you can turn it off and go bak to sleep, i normally put my temp in the computer after i wake up later, i take my temp at 4am cause im more likely to still be asleep then :thumbup: but if your not temping when you wake up i dont think its going to be very accurate :nope:


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm not actually sleeping before 7:05 I can't even remember why I chose that time but it seems to have stuck. I've promised myself that I'll start charting in the mornings, I'm not dedicated enough to wake up at 4am so I'll settle for as soon as my eyes are open (which 90% of the time it's a similiar time). Will keep you posted!

Thanks for the advice :D


----------



## dandybrush

good plan tanz :thumbup:


----------



## chele

Hey tanz, yeah like dandy says, that's the reason your chart is all over the place.
You need to take your temp literally as soon as your eyes open in the morning

here are my old charts and my BFP chart for you to nosey at. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25b354

Well ladies, I've decided to start temping once my next cycle starts. Need to find my old thermometers out. My only worry is not getting 5 straight hours sleep. If my LO is playing up I might have a few where I don't get the right result, but it's worth a shot hey?!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ooo I see what you mean chele, the top one looks more progressive and flows better than the below one - well I did chart this morning so from now on it's early temps for me I think.

I'm not sure if I should take a test on new years eve. I've not really got any symptoms except my stomach is rounder than a beachball (But I think that is down to too much xmas food) - I took one last on xmas day, is it too soon to test?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dandybrush

chele definately worth it i think to temp even if you have some broken sleep nights :thumbup:


----------



## apriln1982

Hi ladies. My cycles are very irregular due to a bad case of PCOS so I rely heavily on monitoring my CM and it's worked alright for me so far except for those months when I don't O at all. Sometimes I'll get CM then not O and have more CM two weeks later where I do O. I think I've pretty well pinned it down this month so keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: april, we know what you are going through, Hope you have pinned it down and catch that eggie :thumbup: its so annoying not knowing when you will/if you will ov :dohh: 

well girls our every 2nd nite plan is hopefully in action :thumbup: hopefully I Ov soon and we catch it this time :shrug: havent had any real cramping yet


----------



## chele

Yep def gonna start the temping as I realised with my calculations earlier that I wanted no more than a 2 year age gap between my children. Which means I've got 7 months to get pregnant :cry:

Holy shit, I'd really best get cracking hadn't I!?!! :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

chele, try not to put those expectations on yourself :hugs: i did that, wanting desperatly to be preg by christmas :cry: it didnt happen, i think i stressed myself too much with the wanting :dohh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls - I took a test this morning and I think there is a 2nd line there - do you see it (it took me ages to convince my hubby there is something there)

Do I have a case of "imaginary - itis"
 



Attached Files:







DSCF8841.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi Girls - I took a test this morning and I think there is a 2nd line there - do you see it (it took me ages to convince my hubby there is something there)
> 
> Do I have a case of "imaginary - itis"

i think i see a faint line hun do a pink dye test as blues are bitches for evaps


----------



## apriln1982

Yeah I was convinced I was pregnant once because I got six tests with faint lines but they were all evaps. They weren't even blue either I just found out I was letting them sit too long before I checked them lol. Oops. Good luck on your next test!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'll do a test maybe in a weeks time, I don't think 1 day will change anything...or will it? hehe - will keep you posted


----------



## apriln1982

So... I have PCOS and I know it's common for me to have EWCM but not ovulate but does anyone know if it's possible to ovulate and not have EWCM?


----------



## dandybrush

april, i believe it is possible, i believe there are alot of girls who dont get much cm out in your pants, but it stays inside, sorry if thats tmi...so i think its possible to get ewcm and not notice it :shrug: and then to Ov


----------



## Aries28

Happy New Year!

I think I have Ovd on 50mg clomid! I am not 100% sure until next week when i go for Progesterone test, but felt different this month. It would be great if I did...I have not Ovd since May! Glad the clomid seems to have done something. 

Dandy are you on soy this cycle or clomid?

April- I think dandy is right. I do think it possible to OV and not have EWCM. I am currently on clomid and noticed I did not have much EWCM..just a little. I think it is common though with clomid bc of the antiestrogen effect. 

I pray that 2011 is a blessed year for you all!


----------



## Coco14

good luck Tanzibar :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls - Just thought I'd ask but you know that I said I've just switched my temping times from evenings to mornings, well should I delete all the evening data off fertility friend or shall I leave it there?


----------



## dandybrush

yes allie when i was on clomid i was awfully dry :thumbup:

im on the soy this cycle allie, im still waiting to Ov, hope it happens soon


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar - i'd prob leave it there, just because im lazy, and see what happens when you Ov, you can delete them if you want, just seems too much effort to me :haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Haha brilliant dandybrush, I think I'll leave it there too. I guess there's no harm after all. I did take a 2nd test yesterday ( a cheap supermarket branded one) but I took it about 2pm after being awake since 8am - I just couldn't wait! it came back negative but I was expecting that due to the time of day I took it. I'm so hoping that tomorrows test will show a positive.

I have 2 different tests remaining - a supermarket one (Pink) and clearblue (blue) - I'm not sure which one to use tomorrow. I'm half wondering if I should have got a digital one maybe


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar, are you talking about an OPK? they say the best time to do an opk is in the middle of the afternoon


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oops, I meant to say I took a hpt. I plan to use a opk but according to the clearblue website I need to have my next period and then I can start using it.


----------



## dandybrush

ah ok, i follow now :thumbup:


----------



## Callalin

UGH, ok now I'm confused. I have gotten + OPK's for the last 4 days. That's not normal is it? My calendar said I could have ovulated anywhere from the 23rd to the 28th, but my OPK didn't start showing positive until the 28th. Very frustrated.

I've :sex: every 2-3 days since CD 11, hopefully we caught something.


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you callalin, i had pos opk's for 3 days last cycle :shrug:


----------



## Katie & Bump

I want to start charting but I don't see how it would be possible as I do shift work so i'm up at all times of the day and wouldnt be able to do it every morning or evening at the same time :(....any ideas how i could get round that. been NTNP since my mmc but every time my af arrives i just feel majorly depressed so i wanna get more serious about ttc.

Any other helpful tips that can help would be much appreciated...completely new to anything that is really ttc related xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Katie & Bump said:


> I want to start charting but I don't see how it would be possible as I do shift work so i'm up at all times of the day and wouldnt be able to do it every morning or evening at the same time :(....any ideas how i could get round that. been NTNP since my mmc but every time my af arrives i just feel majorly depressed so i wanna get more serious about ttc.
> 
> Any other helpful tips that can help would be much appreciated...completely new to anything that is really ttc related xx

if you do shift work just do it as soon as you wake up hun aslong as its after i think they say 5 hors of sleep


----------



## apriln1982

I'm so proud of us! ...I think. I was sure I'd pinned down my O but I wasn't getting any EWCM. Last night I started cramping on my left side and now this morning my uturus is very high and soft and there was a spot of blood. I think I really did get very close to predicting my O. Like within a day. And we did a really good BD last night so maybe we'll get a sticky beanie soon!


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies..i just missed my 4th period in a row so i'm gonna start bcps tomorrow..i think I have PCOS.


----------



## apriln1982

I'm sorry to hear that Vrainoire. You should talk to your doc about it, they'll do an ultrasound to verify it. I have it too and they gave me Metformin to treat it which didn't help me but I hear it helps a lot of women. Good luck.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls, could you offer some advice - my fertility friend chart is showing some white dots and full blue dots, my understanding is that the white dots mean a temp was taken at a slightly different time to the previous day, is that right?

If so I'm confused as for the past 3 days it's been taken at exactly the same time every morning 8.30. The other 3 days there's been no more than like 30 minutes difference on average.

Any suggestions?

On another note I hope my chart looks more "Chart like" now - the last 6 days I've been temping as soon as my eyes open (thanks to setting the alarm!) :D


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar I think the white dots can appear if you have broken sleep and possibly from other factors too


----------



## chele

tanzibar- i can't remember I'm afraid

vrainoire- you really should get a scan to confirm then you know what you're dealing with

good luck april!


----------



## chele

dandybrush said:


> chele, try not to put those expectations on yourself :hugs: i did that, wanting desperatly to be preg by christmas :cry: it didnt happen, i think i stressed myself too much with the wanting :dohh:

I know, I know, but it's so difficult isn't it?!

So 2 days ago I thought I was ovulating, my sex drive was actually existent and I was crampy so did an OPK and had a line but wasn't dark enough to be positive. Then again i thought the same yesterday but negative again. We BD'd 2/3 times ( i can't remember already :dohh:) so I'll just see if AF turns up in 10/14 days or no idea when really.


----------



## chele

ooo i have another soy question

mine are in capsules of 40mg so I took 3 capsules spaced throughout the day. Am I ok to take all 3 i.e. all 120mg at one time? I presume so :shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

I went and had my progesterone bloodwork done today, so now I just have to wait (impatiently) for the results. I'm trying to stay positive, but it's really hard.


----------



## dandybrush

chele yes at 1 time is fine, thats how i do mine :thumbup: i take them all right before bed


----------



## dandybrush

wanting - here's hoping for good results for you, and yes :dohh: this waiting is hard work :dohh:


----------



## apriln1982

TMI warning.

I could use some advice. My cycle is really frustrating me. I used all methods available to me to pin my ovulation down to the 1st or 2nd. On the second I got a dollop of blood first thing in the morning then nothing. It was deep red in places, mixed with lots of CM, and had some tinges of brown in it. Today there was yet more blood and it's been very faint but present all day long. There was no red at all today, it's straight brown with the faintest hint of pink at times. There are small clumps in it like I'm bleeding out bits of uterine lining. There's not enough of it to reach my pantyliner but I see it on my toilet paper. To top if off I've had some seriously noticeable cramping on my left side for about the last three days. 

What the heck is this? Is this really AF? Did I really miscalculate that horribly? Could this be anything else? I pretty much NEVER start my period like this. It all comes all at one time in a rush. This has just been two days of bizaar spotting. Any ideas?


----------



## dandybrush

possible implantation bleeding? maybe its you actually Oving :shrug: with the clumps i think AF but :shrug: i really dont know sorry :hugs: your body is trying to do something


----------



## wanting2010

Well... when I went to have them draw my blood today I signed up so I could get results online. I just logged on to look at my past lab results and my results from today have already been posted! I'm completely shocked to see it on there already. Anyway, my progesterone was 1.46 so as expected I didn't ovulate. =(


----------



## dandybrush

:( are you on clomid this cycle wanting? im still waiting to ov soon, if you are only cd 23 i guess Ov is still a chance for you too hun :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

wanting2010 said:


> Well... when I went to have them draw my blood today I signed up so I could get results online. I just logged on to look at my past lab results and my results from today have already been posted! I'm completely shocked to see it on there already. Anyway, my progesterone was 1.46 so as expected I didn't ovulate. =(

You have to have the blood drawn within 7 days of ovulation. Your chart does not appear to be updated so I can tell if you ovulated or not. Did you get a temperature shift? Depending on when you ovulate will determine if you had the blood drawn at the correct time.


----------



## Coco14

:hugs: Wanting


----------



## Coco14

Just to update;

I missed the HSG in Nov and decided to wait for AF to appear on it's own rather than go for another internal and take tablets to induce one, periods have been more regular recently anyway... 
was told I should call if no AF after 2 months, it has now been 2 months... sore left breast as of last night, 'twinges' in my right ovary area! Hopefully that means AF is on the horizon.


----------



## wanting2010

Dyme, my doctor does the progesterone bloodwork on CD 21 (or as close to it as possible; mine was done CD 23 because 21 fell on a Saturday) even if it's not exactly 7 dpo. 

I'm thinking about asking her to start me on metformin. She gave me the choice between Clomid and metformin when I first went to see her, but I'm wondering if i should give 150 mg a try first. I don't think she will give me both until I've tried metformin alone.


----------



## apriln1982

Bah humbug. Looks like another anovulatory cycle for me. I knew my cycles were weird because of the PCOS but I just can't believe they are this insanely unpredictable. Meh. Back at square one.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

wanting2010 said:


> Dyme, my doctor does the progesterone bloodwork on CD 21 (or as close to it as possible; mine was done CD 23 because 21 fell on a Saturday) even if it's not exactly 7 dpo.
> 
> I'm thinking about asking her to start me on metformin. She gave me the choice between Clomid and metformin when I first went to see her, but I'm wondering if i should give 150 mg a try first. I don't think she will give me both until I've tried metformin alone.

If you are sure you ovulated in that time frame??? I had bloodwork done and come to find out I did not ovulate until afterwards because I thought I ovulated on CD 21, bloodwork done on CD 21 and I actually ovulated on CD 31 because I was having hormone issues which screwed my cycle up. Once I became aware of when I ovulated I had the bloodwork redone and ovulation was detected and normal. Not everyone ovulates on the 21 day cycle so be certain before adding meds to the mix that you may not need. :hugs:

Good Luck:hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Dyme, my doctor does the progesterone bloodwork on CD 21 (or as close to it as possible; mine was done CD 23 because 21 fell on a Saturday) even if it's not exactly 7 dpo.
> 
> I'm thinking about asking her to start me on metformin. She gave me the choice between Clomid and metformin when I first went to see her, but I'm wondering if i should give 150 mg a try first. I don't think she will give me both until I've tried metformin alone.
> 
> If you are sure you ovulated in that time frame??? I had bloodwork done and come to find out I did not ovulate until afterwards because I thought I ovulated on CD 21, bloodwork done on CD 21 and I actually ovulated on CD 31 because I was having hormone issues which screwed my cycle up. Once I became aware of when I ovulated I had the bloodwork redone and ovulation was detected and normal. Not everyone ovulates on the 21 day cycle so be certain before adding meds to the mix that you may not need. :hugs:
> 
> Good Luck:hugs:Click to expand...

It is possible that I could ovulate later but my CM is sticky and I've had all negative OPKs so I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon. Unfortunately I have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own at all and so far haven't with 50 or 100 mg of Clomid either. My doctor has me take provera to bring on AF on CD 30 since it could be months before I'd get it naturally. My longest cycle was almost 200 days. 

Thanks hon!


----------



## dandybrush

wanting, this ttc sux :hugs: i wish it was easy for everyone

i dont think im gonna Ov anytime soon :dohh: maybe im in for another long cycle :cry:


----------



## chele

wanting-can your own doctor prescribe clomid? Oh I wish they could over here without a referral to the hospital

Hope it's good news soon Coco

So more cramping today like the days before AF shows up. Could I really have a normal cycle length this one (despite still thinking I've not Ovulated yet)????
I'll no more the next couple of days

Or maybe I'm pregnant. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wanting2010

It does suck! We have only been trying for a few months but they have been the longest few months and I've wanted to have a baby for years. Plus it's hard knowing that I haven't even had a chance at conceiving since we've been trying because I haven't ovulated. 

I hope we all get our bfps soon!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Good luck with TTC girls, it's not as easy as the movies make it out to be is it?

Well I don't know if I'll get preggers any soon, it was my first day back at work today after having xmas off and a situation happened which just made me cry all the way home. I honestly don't think I'll get preggers by staying in my current job role. I'm being called a liar because apparantly before xmas I didnt put a file on a network drive and this cow of a colleague who needed it couldn't get any work done. I'm not one to lie about work and I did put the file on the share.

Fair enough I'm being accused but it really hurts that no one believes I did and more so there is evidence to back up her argument as opposed to mine (If you are a techy - the events went like this:

This morning at 8.15 after being told of the incident - I sent an image of the share with the files (which could be seen on the share from my machine) to all those who were involved
At 10.50 - my local manager pops into the office and this cow of a colleague quickly runs in with her and her laptop
at 11 - I get pulled in and my local manager says although I claim to have not put any files on the share when going into the properties box it shows a file was put on at 10.47

THE MAJOR FLAW BEING I SENT AN IMAGE OF THE FILES ON THERE AT 8.15 TODAY (10.47? I don't think so)

They are also trying to get me to confess I knew there were problems on the network drive before I went away - and I really didn't.

The most scariest feeling happened to me today:being called a liar, having evidence to support that and no one believing my side of the story - I honestly felt like I had been framed for murder, I nearly quit.

As for the issue itself, although it hasn't been resolved it looks like a synchronisation issue was the cause (through no fault of my own) - but hell, this feels like I'm in court with my lawyer so I'm trying to get as much information as possible to correct everyone, to shut everyone up and heck, what gets me is that this cow colleague could have got the work done regardless!!!!! I won't even get an apology for all of this inconvience which hurts even more.

So because of that and issues which arise all the time on my team I think stress may take it's toll of getting preggers

Sorry if you've think I've rambled in the wrong thread.


----------



## Vrainoire

AF finally arrived!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Vrainoire - hurray! Did you go to the doctors to see if you have pcos?


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar :hugs: girl quit, go and find a job where you are appreciated and not accused of things that werent in your control or your fault. You dont deserve to be treated like that :hugs: to you


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for that dandybrush, I'm signing up to all the job agencies local to me, I have a lot of experience in customer service and computers, surely someone must be able to give me something. Hehe. As my and my hubby rent a flat I can't risk quitting tomorrow, although it's soooooo tempting to do something drastic and shake them all up!


----------



## chele

Jeez Tanz you poor thing. How dare they act in that way with you
That's bang out of order!


----------



## chele

Cramping on and off loads
Def feels like AF or preggo. Must be AF. Waiting impatiently now for some answers 

Gonna have to get my hands on a new thermometer quick. Still debating whether to temp orally or vaginally again (did both in the past)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all sorry to all who af showed for or havent had o yet:nope: as for me stillw aiting for o but temp has riseen a little today so hoping its either today or tomoz but i forgot my last dose of soy so maybe will be a late one again


----------



## chele

Got my thermometer (realised we had one spare) and have decided to start temping tomorrow, yeah it might be midcycle but hopefully might give me some insight.

How's Germany going lindsey?
oooo love the names you've got lined up x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Got my thermometer (realised we had one spare) and have decided to start temping tomorrow, yeah it might be midcycle but hopefully might give me some insight.
> 
> How's Germany going lindsey?
> oooo love the names you've got lined up x

its going ok feel a bit lost when people are talking tho lol hate language barriers! thank you :) i love them lol had them lined up for ages now :happydance: how are you and the little man?


----------



## chele

We're good thanks. He's still ill, but hey ho, come summer am sure he'll be as right as rain

How much German do you know?
Well, I really hope you get to use them soon!!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girlies

lindsey im waiting on Ov to happen tooo :dohh: I hope because u didnt do the soy it doesnt take too long...i did the soy...and im still waiting :dohh:

chele - sorry to hear your little man is sick :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> We're good thanks. He's still ill, but hey ho, come summer am sure he'll be as right as rain
> 
> How much German do you know?
> Well, I really hope you get to use them soon!!!

very minimal lol i just look lost and confused when people are talking haha hopefully once i get preg il have more contact with pooeple and pick up the language! siorry little mans ill :(


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls -well I put todays temp into FF and finally I have a cross hair! - apparantly I ovulated on Sunday, I'm not sure what the odds are if me and hubby tried tonight - *will still plan to though*

Yay for the cross hair, I just need to learn more about FF


----------



## chele

Yaaay tanzibar. Won't do any harm :wink:

Ive suddenly got loads of spots. I must have ovulated surely!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Loads of spots eh? My face looks likes a teenagers face at the minute I must remember to note this down in ff.

Good luck chele with the baby making


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladys yay for crosshairs tanz and chelle fxd that ov has been and your now baking a bubba. afm no ov i thoght could of had a chnace yest but nope back down again today think im in for yet anohter long one


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: lindsey, i feel your pain


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: lindsey, i feel your pain

its so irriitating before we started ttc my cyckes were bang on 28-30 days max now i have no idea what they are


----------



## chele

So i took my temp this morning - 35.7 
I've added it to a new chart and it's in my siggy.

That seems really low, and looking back at my previous charts I've never ever had a temp that low. Am I alive?! :rofl:

So am going to get another thermometer as now thinking about it when I've used it in the past on Max, it's always seemed a bit low. But, if it is correct then 35.7 is too low to be preggo or have ovulated :cry:

Still cramping :huh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

35.7 = whoa that is very low, like you said check your pulse ;)

I put todays temps in and now my cross hairs have gone, nooooo. Are you meant to stay elevated for several days after ovulation or something, I can't think of any other explanation.

*is feeling sad cross hairs have gone*


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh just to check aswell, if you tick those boxes like Tender Breasts\Fatigue\Exercise does that trigger the white dots I've got on my chart?


----------



## chele

You'd think I'd know the answers, but am not sure as haven't used FF in a while!
But yes, after OV your temp stays higher until you start AF.


----------



## wanting2010

So sorry Tanz! =( Your temps are supposed to stay up after ov. I'm not sure about the white circles. Is the time you're putting in now different from the times you used at the beginning of your chart?


----------



## chele

Negative opk this afternoon, not even a faint line
Am now convinced I am 6dpo though and pregnant. God I'm a wally. yeah right!!1 As if with a temp of a dead person :rofl:


----------



## Tanzibar83

At the start of the chart (60+ days ago) yeah the time was evening, but for the last 7 or something days I've switched to doing mornings, cause they are more accurate. What is going on with my body? haha


----------



## wanting2010

I think that might be why they're white circles. If the time is more than like 30 minutes or so different it changes the dots to white circles, so that makes sense as to why the recent ones are white.


----------



## dandybrush

chele - have you oved? i think if you havent that temp means you are Oving now or are about to


----------



## dandybrush

I have a white circle today, i think its just cause my temp is up and FF doesnt think it should be :shrug:


----------



## chele

dandybrush said:


> chele - have you oved? i think if you havent that temp means you are Oving now or are about to

I don't think I have as the only times I thought I was getting OV pains, the OPK was negative. So I just don't know to be honest.


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think i may of messed up my cycles even more then they were last cycle i only had a 9day lp and just been reading that this happens to alot of women taking soy i so hope not they are already messed up enough as it is all the other cycles i took it were 16 day lp but for somereason last month was 9:(


----------



## Tanzibar83

BAH - my cross hair has come back, saying again I ovulated on Sunday. If only I had a crystal ball to predict when all the good stuff happens :D

My friend text me today saying she is pregnant with her 2nd child, don't get me wrong I'm happy for but I can't help but feel it's unfair.


----------



## wanting2010

Hopefully FF has made up its mind. I know how ya feel about your friend...several of my friends from high school are pregnant and they're all due around the end of March/beginning of April. It was hard when they were all announcing their pregnancies and I know it will be hard when they're all announcing births. :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

I agree wanting2010, it's just hard accepting it's just not meant to be yet. My mother in law told me that and although I'm not religious or have any strong beliefs I do believe what she said is the truth.

Do you ever regret not TTC earlier on in life because in a way I do, my hubby said to me back in 2009 we should start trying but I was scared. I'm not sure what of, but I kept saying that I want to be married first. Back then I had regular -ish cycles.


----------



## Tanzibar83

OH MY GOD - I'm so desperate to find another job I've just been emailing everyone on facebook for help. The one girl comes back with a response "Hiya, I just found out I'm pregnant again" - this really isn't my day, haha!


----------



## dandybrush

bugger lindsey, i hope the soy doesnt stuff up my lp, its approx 13 days, i cant afford for it to shorten!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> bugger lindsey, i hope the soy doesnt stuff up my lp, its approx 13 days, i cant afford for it to shorten!!

it may of been a one off hun im not sure will see when af comes or not this cyle i THINK i had my temp rise this morn


----------



## dandybrush

oh thats awesome lindsey looks like you may have :sex: on the right day too :thumbup: 

:cry: i wish i would Ov already, its depressing me :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> oh thats awesome lindsey looks like you may have :sex: on the right day too :thumbup:
> 
> :cry: i wish i would Ov already, its depressing me :cry:

what day did you ov last cycle?


----------



## chele

Will be keeping an eye out on my LP anyway as last time it was 10 days without the soy and I used to have a 14 day LP

So still cramping like crazy, no AF and temps suggest I still haven't even ovulated
:huh:
Doctors appointment booked for Monday at 4.10.
Will update later that evening 

Girls, I know how awful it is when you hear other people are pregnant. I have a child already and still feel the same. How bizarre is that. The never knowing is awful for you all. I totally understand.
But noones to say I can have a second child either
I'm not one of those lovely lucky ladies who say I want a baby and poof get pregnant immediately, so I understand a lot of your traumas
:hugs: to all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Will be keeping an eye out on my LP anyway as last time it was 10 days without the soy and I used to have a 14 day LP
> 
> So still cramping like crazy, no AF and temps suggest I still haven't even ovulated
> :huh:
> Doctors appointment booked for Monday at 4.10.
> Will update later that evening
> 
> Girls, I know how awful it is when you hear other people are pregnant. I have a child already and still feel the same. How bizarre is that. The never knowing is awful for you all. I totally understand.
> But noones to say I can have a second child either
> I'm not one of those lovely lucky ladies who say I want a baby and poof get pregnant immediately, so I understand a lot of your traumas
> :hugs: to all

just keep bding hun so you catch it when you do ov one month i neever ovulated till day 120 sumin:shrug:


----------



## chele

Yeah my longest OV was 99 days. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh could have murdered everyone :rofl:

Am now also worried my BBTs are too low and I might have some other kind of problem. Oh I forgot to mention, I found my old oral thermometer and it's still giving low temps so the other thermometer I was using must have been right.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Yeah my longest OV was 99 days. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh could have murdered everyone :rofl:
> 
> Am now also worried my BBTs are too low and I might have some other kind of problem. Oh I forgot to mention, I found my old oral thermometer and it's still giving low temps so the other thermometer I was using must have been right.

just looking at ur chart i read something in my ttc book about low bbt but havent got the stupid thing with s here so cant find out:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey i think i oved about cd 20 last time :dohh: i took the soy earlier and more of it this time, i thought i would have oved earlier :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey i think i oved about cd 20 last time :dohh: i took the soy earlier and more of it this time, i thought i would have oved earlier :dohh:

hmmm maybe ov will be the next few days and better quality eggs?


----------



## dandybrush

I hope so lindsey :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> I hope so lindsey :dohh:

have you any ewcm?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Girls - I'm supposedly 6 DPO and it's driving me cuckoo that I'm not sure what my body is doing. Anywho to cut a long story short I went and purchase the VIP membership on fertility friend, has anyone else done this and secondly how useful has it been to you?


----------



## dandybrush

no lindsey i havent noticed any ewcm :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> no lindsey i havent noticed any ewcm :dohh:

dang it :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i got my cross hairs 3 dpo missed ov day yet again but got :sex: two days after then missed the two days on and b4 ov and got day before i hope i have a chnace


----------



## Tanzibar83

Good luck linsdeyanne, it's anoying when FF detects ovulation after it's happened. Regarding CM I read on FF that if you exercise the muscles around the vagina it encourages any CM you may have to show itself (but be careful not to do it after intercourse or it may push semen out).

Hope this helps


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: for your CH's lindsey :thumbup: i think you are in with a chance girlie, you did your bd on very good days IMO


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :happydance: for your CH's lindsey :thumbup: i think you are in with a chance girlie, you did your bd on very good days IMO

thanks im just worried its gonna be another short lp as have af style cramp already:dohh:


----------



## chele

Tanz- I'm using the VIP trial at the mo, Not sure if I'll get the VIP bit but let me know what you go for.

As for the low temps, I am thinking it _might_ be cause I am on Cambridge diet and so my metabolism has changed??? I know it has something to do with thyroid, so I might ask the dr about this tomorrow. Am sure my thyroid is ok though so no idea what else it could be other than the diet
But they're still pre-OV temps :cry:
Looks like the soy def didn't work for me.

Good luck Lindsey!


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: chele, the soy hasnt worked for me yet either :dohh: maybe we both just have slow eggies :shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

chele said:


> Tanz- I'm using the VIP trial at the mo, Not sure if I'll get the VIP bit but let me know what you go for.!

chele, I'm loving the VIP membership, weird thing is when I bought the full years worth I went clicking around and was awarded 30 free days (can't remember why) - so now I have 390+ days with VIP!

I love the fact it tells me with AF is due and when the best time to test. Truthfully the website is one of the most hopeful, informative and helpful things regarding my stoopid irregular period.

i'm going to the doctors next week, I want my regular period back and I want the doc to prescribe me something good (that's if I'm not already pregnant)

Work stresses me out too much and for the past 4 months I've been passing off excuses for not going to the docs earlier, the main excuse being "I can't get the time off work" - well it's a new year and I've got a new slogan for myself.

"Screw work, find another stress-free job, get to the doctors, enjoy life"


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, I agree with dandy... looks like you BD'd on some very good days!! Definitely think you're in there with a chance hon!

Chele, you might need to up your dose of soy if you try it again on a new cycle. As for your temps... I have lower temps as well (96.5+) and I'm not entirely sure why, but my doctor checked my thyroid a couple months ago and it's fine. :shrug:

Dandy, I hope the soy makes you ov soon!!

Tanz, that sounds like an awesome slogan!! Good luck at the doctor hon.


----------



## chele

Thanks Tanz for letting me know. I do like FF but I sometimes find it a little user unfriendly when you want to change something, I do think it could be made easier to use but I agree it's a fab tool.

Yeah wanting, I was thinking of increasing to 160 a day and see what happens then.

Dr this afternoon, I am going to mention my diet but ask they check my thyroid just in case as this mornings temp is still really low, loads lower than I used to average before.


----------



## chele

Tanzibar83 said:


> "Screw work, find another stress-free job, get to the doctors, enjoy life"

Sounds like a fab plan!!! xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Tanzibar~

Let me tell you from experience, work stress can screw with your cycles big time as well as any hormonal deficiencies. I learned that the hard way last year and had to go on leave to get my cycles back under control. I enjoyed the break from work as I was off all summer and I could have used the time to TTC but with my wacky cycles I could not get a handle on them. 

Fast forward to today and my cycles are under control, hormonal issues seem to be regulated and I have shifted my work load to another person and I am on the hunt for that elusive egg. I think I tracked him around CD 16-17 of my cylces now so onward to the BFP!!:haha:

D~


----------



## Damita

:wave: can I join? my cycles have gone really crazy from 32 days up to 59 days.. I have tried soy and it only worked once out of the three months I have tried, tried it this month and I am on CD39 with no period in sight.. :(


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for the support girls :D

Dyme_Diva40, I sit at wonder sometimes what happened between the months of June and September (last time I had consecutive cycles happened in June), in fact the day after passing my driving test AF showed up so I know it's not stress outside of work that could be the issue cause thats barely existent.

I do think work plays a part, it doesn't help that for about 6 months I've loathed the place. But I'm trying to keep positive, sometimes I don't think my hubby gets it, he tells me to ignore the horrible stuff but as a woman it's not in my nature so I end up really conflicted most of the time :S

I tried getting an appointment for the Doc's today but they were engaged for the good part of 2 hours!! (soo rubbish) so I missed out. I think I may need to change Doctors!

Good luck with tracking that elusive egg.

Welcome Damita, feel free to express your thoughts, we're all in this together after all!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh and as a side note - Victoria Beckham is pregnant, congrats and stuff but sooo unfair!

Total number of people announcing pregnancies in the past 7 days = 4 (soo not fair)


----------



## chele

:wave: Damita!

Wow 2 hours and not got through, sounds worse than mine. Actually I changed when we moved 2 months ago and so far they've been really good. Hope you get an appointment soon.

So I had my appointment. I went in and basically said "I want another one of these and I'm not ovulating so want a referral to the fertility clinic for clomid"
And she asked no questions and we're on with it! I've got to get my CD2 bloods done of course so I'm on Provera next week to get me to have a bleed, she's not doing CD21 bloods as she thinks it's pointless, but I note on the referral form they need to be done so will see if I def don't have them done or not as I don't want to delay things. DH has to go for the semen analysis which he's not happy about but I've told him "tough tittys, I don't want a speculum up my floo, but I have to" - I need an up to date smear test and a chlamydia test too.

So the ball is rolling!!!! :happydance:


----------



## chele

Oh also I never mentioned by low BBTs as I am pretty sure it's to do with my diet.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Chele - Yay for clomid (although I have no idea what it is personally, but maybe I should go guns a blazin on my trip to the medical centre)

Blood tests aren't the nicest of things, but like you said you don't want to delay things any further so keep us updated.

I'm pretty clueless when it comes to medical appointments, I'm already worried that when I go and see them this week that they'll only tell me to wait until AF shows, like waiting nearly 70 days isn't already enough! - Is there anything you think I should demand they prescribe me to start off?


----------



## chele

Oh, it'll be months before I get the Clomid. DH's semen analysis takes ages and ages to sort out for some stupid reason. Bleugh

It's so different in each country but I would go and see what they say perhaps. I first went after about 5 months TTC and despite them knowing I had PCOS and wonky cycles, he just told me to have sex more.
Nob!


----------



## Tanzibar83

chele said:


> Oh, it'll be months before I get the Clomid. DH's semen analysis takes ages and ages to sort out for some stupid reason. Bleugh
> 
> It's so different in each country but I would go and see what they say perhaps. I first went after about 5 months TTC and despite them knowing I had PCOS and wonky cycles, he just told me to have sex more.
> Nob!

As if you want to hear that, like you weren't already trying that, aren't doctors meant to help and not take the mick?!

I'm going for my monthly shopping trip tomorrow, I will pick up some cranberry tea\and or juice. I'll see if there any evening primose there too because I heard that helps.

You mentioned you are on a diet, what sort of foods are you eating? do you have a pregnancy cook book?

DH is finally agreeing that I need to take herbs and any assistance with AF now. Even he, a man who loves to BD, is finding it quite a chore now. I feel so sorry for couples who spend years TTC, I really really hope we are not one of them. I hope no one on this forum has to spend years trying either.


----------



## wanting2010

Tanz, like chele said I think it's different depending on where you live. I'm in the US and I went as soon as we started TTC. My doctor did blood tests that day and diagnosed me with PCOS and prescribed Provera and Clomid at my next appointment a couple weeks later. I would go and mention Clomid; the worst they could do is say no and tell you that you have to wait.

Chele, glad that things are getting done! Hopefully that BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## chele

Hope so wanting!!
I even did an HPT this morning just to check :rofl:

Tanz- I know, what an idiot. Yeah right, just fob me off when he knows medically I have a problem. Idiot. It's often common in the UK you have to wait 12 months so I think he was sticking to that. But I saw another dr after about day 80 of my 113 cycle and she was a lot more understanding

I'm on the Cambridge Diet, not sure if you've heard of it. I basically have meal replacements. It's a very low calorie diet, just 415 calories a day. But I've tried all sorts in the past and this was my last option before I considered surgery. My start BMI was 38 but it's now just below 31.


----------



## Tanzibar83

I live in the UK and when I went to the Dr's months ago she also said wait 12 months but I thought I wouldn't need to. She also advised to just have a lot of Sex, but I instantly remember thinking "how will that cure my cycle issue?" - I'll see what they say though. 

I'm concerned there may be an issue because several years ago my sister was diagnosed with PCOS and with everything thats happened to me since June I feel I could have it too. I remember her writhing around on the bed in complete agony over it, she was in tears and had to be taken to hospital before they diagnosed her, poor thing.

I'm also wondering if maybe in June I could have miscarried as opposed to AF hence the reason for my body not having a monthly cycle ever since. It's super annoying not finding the reason behind missed periods. I don't know about you but I like to find answers to my questions, any question marks only make me want to hunt down the truth even more (if that makes sense).

Chele - you are very strong willed to get down to that BMI, no I've not heard of that diet sorry (it sounds very posh though), how long do you anticipate your temps to stay lowish?


----------



## chele

I reckon they'll stay on the lower side until i go back to a more normal balanced diet, which should be around Easter time. But I am hopeful they'll still show good patterns and that once I OV there'll be a noticeable difference.

Ah, I didn't know you were in the UK.
Well, I have PCOS and it gives me no pain, so you don't need to have pain to have it. You could be right about all the things you've said though you'll never know if you had an MC or MMC.
Clomid, btw, is generally what is given in fertility treatment to get you to ovulate regularly, its not prescribed by drs though and you have to be referred to the hospital for it.


----------



## dandybrush

chele good luck with your diet :thumbup: good work with the weightloss to date :happydance: my bmi is about 27, its too high, it needs to be around the 24 max area :dohh: i better work on my weightloss too


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies, I've had a lap for other reasons and it came back clear, am waiting to be refered now...


----------



## Tanzibar83

I don't think I've ever waken up so happy in a long time (especially on a work day) - I really think my foofie is to blame, not that I'm complaining. I hope either AF is near or I'm preggers. I had a lot of watery and possibly creamy CM today too. Sooo can't wait to test.

I tried going to the docs, when ringing they recommended nurse practioner, so I went after work and was told at reception she isn't seeing anyone else as she's busy...I wish I had booked an appointment, doh!


----------



## chele

Goooooooooooood luck Tanz
Hope it's good news!!

Good luck with the referral Damita.

Dandy- your BMI is well below mine. At 30.8 I need to lose so much more!! But am chuffed that I am nearly only overweight and not obese. it's been years! :rofl:

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaajor cramping today. That's 10 days now. I blame the soy!


----------



## chele

I could have sworn AF was coming last night as I was def getting AF pains, but no :shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

chele - that AF witch, I swear, must enjoy messing with our heads when TTC. I bet it's somehow in our genetics from the day we're conceived "when a female decides she wants a baby her cycle will go tits up simply because AF doesn't want to disappear for 9 months"

If I could seek revenge on AF I soo would, haha.

Whats the funniest euphomism you've ever used for AF? Mine must be "The witch has just pulled up outside, she'll be at the front door soon"

Another classic is "Why is she still here? I never invited her to stay but she's taken over everything and been nothing but a complete cow the whole visit"


----------



## chele

Haha, gosh I don't know what mine is. She appears to rarely nowadays I don't think about the bitch much, erm, I mean witch :rofl:

So more cramping yesterday. OPK last night had a medium line. I asked DH to hop on board but he said no. I tried it on some more and he said only I if I (sorry) give it a suck first. Nope. So we didn't as I didn't get excited about the medium line too much as I often get them at various times throughout my cycle.

Big mistake.......................

Because..............

More cramping today and this just appeared on the OPK
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/photo-1.jpg

ALL SYSTEMS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

CD37 after soy!!! ABOUT BLOODY TIME!

Just texted DH and he says again I have to suck him first. I've said, no, every single little drop has to go on me. He says he won't do it now. I'll try and get round him.
In fact I have a good reason to give him
So this is how tonights conversation will go.

"Well if we get pregnant now, it means you won't need to give your semen specimen" (He has an appt next week to go and make the sample in a few weeks time) So I am hopeful we will :sex: tonight

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
I was dancing round the living room once it went dark.

FX please!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

What are men like when they come to sex? the first word that creeps into my head is "bribing buggers!"

Haha you'll have to let me know if the conversation goes exactly like that.

well AF turned up for me today so no baby this time round, CD68, bah. She will pay for the lateness, oh boy she'll pay. How? I have no idea, but she'll suffer, hahaha


----------



## chele

Men, yep, will try for anything. I've just text him again and he's said "ahh, but if I'm not turned on then you might only get half a load come out. I need to be "wet" too"

:rofl:
Sorry if that's tmi!

Soz AF showed up chick


----------



## Tanzibar83

Nah you go ahead and say as much as you want, it's so true. I dread to think what my DH will bribe me into doing when I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## chele

Haha, you can just ride it out then though with a load of excuses!

So my temp was it's lowest ever this morning and another positive OPK. Did a HPT just to check as I feel so amazingly weak. Negative. So hope OV is really happening now
:sex: last night and again this morning and will try again tonight.


----------



## chele

Negative OPK this morning, well a line but only medium strength, but my temp has totally dipped so hoping tomorrow it goes up, if not then it must be a fake ovulation
But am wondering whether to temp at all next cycle as
a) it makes me more stressed
b) i don't tend to get 5 hours straight as either Max wakes me up or at the mo I have insomnia which wakes me around 2/3am for half an hour or so. So am not sure my results are correct.

I took my temp this morning at 3am when Max woke up and had about 4 hours straight sleep, I took it again at 7.30 once I'd been up 5 minutes and it was up 1 degree, so maybe the mega low reading is correct??! :huh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

fingers crossed you get a good temp tomorrow, I hate how the human body doesn't do the things you actually want it to do! I've actually started using the clearblue fertility monitor myself and so far it's not asked for a reading (I've heard the very first time I use it will be on day 5 - 3 days to go, woo).


----------



## wanting2010

Chele, hopefully you will get a temp rise tomorrow! Going by your OPKs and today's temp it's a definite possibility that you ovulated today and will see a rise tomorrow! Good luck! My fingers are definitely crossed for you. & about the temping- I decided not to temp anymore because it was stressing me out and making me too obsessive. I was constantly worried about what my temp would do the next day and then after temping each morning I spent the entire rest of the day wondering about what that temp meant. 

Tanz, good luck with the monitor! I hope it will work well for you.

As for me... I have 5 days left of Provera so there's not really anything going on, haha. I think the worst part of my cycles now that I'm taking Provera/Clomid is the 10 days of Provera and waiting for AF to arrive. It's like an extra 2ww or something except you know for sure that nothing is going to come at the end of it except for AF. At least I don't have to worry about WHEN AF is going to come anymore, though, because I know the witch will show her face within a few days as soon as I finish those pills.

I did make my first baby purchase, though. =D I found it on cafepress and thought it was just so cute that I couldn't resist. It would work for a boy or a girl so I begged DH to say I could get it. If you've never watched the TV show Lost you won't get it. I can explain if anyone wants me to, lol.
https://images3.cpcache.com/product/435109403v5_480x480_Front_Color-CloudWhite.jpg
Dandy, lindsey, Damita- haven't heard from you girls in a few days. How is everything going?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Chele, hopefully you will get a temp rise tomorrow! Going by your OPKs and today's temp it's a definite possibility that you ovulated today and will see a rise tomorrow! Good luck! My fingers are definitely crossed for you. & about the temping- I decided not to temp anymore because it was stressing me out and making me too obsessive. I was constantly worried about what my temp would do the next day and then after temping each morning I spent the entire rest of the day wondering about what that temp meant.
> 
> Tanz, good luck with the monitor! I hope it will work well for you.
> 
> As for me... I have 5 days left of Provera so there's not really anything going on, haha. I think the worst part of my cycles now that I'm taking Provera/Clomid is the 10 days of Provera and waiting for AF to arrive. It's like an extra 2ww or something except you know for sure that nothing is going to come at the end of it except for AF. At least I don't have to worry about WHEN AF is going to come anymore, though, because I know the witch will show her face within a few days as soon as I finish those pills.
> 
> I did make my first baby purchase, though. =D I found it on cafepress and thought it was just so cute that I couldn't resist. It would work for a boy or a girl so I begged DH to say I could get it. If you've never watched the TV show Lost you won't get it. I can explain if anyone wants me to, lol.
> https://images3.cpcache.com/product/435109403v5_480x480_Front_Color-CloudWhite.jpg
> Dandy, lindsey, Damita- haven't heard from you girls in a few days. How is everything going?

im ok just waiting out the withc feeling sick and have a headache just about every day:cry: love the little baby vest so cute i have a huge bag full of baby clothes lol we got a bit carried away:haha: xx


----------



## chele

Love the baby vest. we're just waiting for next months pay check to get the full series box set.

Have you taken Provera before Lindsey? I was supposed to start taking it Friday to get my induced bleed to do cd2 bloods, but cause I was ovulating I obv haven't taken it. If I do next cycle though, how long after stopping it does your bleed start?

Check out my chart!!!! I got 6.5 hrs straight sleep so I know it's a real reading. I will prob stop taking it now though. Just too stressful. Think you did right Lindsey! It hasnt said I've ovulated yet though so maybe I'd still need to do tomorrow's to get it to say I have???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Love the baby vest. we're just waiting for next months pay check to get the full series box set.
> 
> Have you taken Provera before Lindsey? I was supposed to start taking it Friday to get my induced bleed to do cd2 bloods, but cause I was ovulating I obv haven't taken it. If I do next cycle though, how long after stopping it does your bleed start?
> 
> Check out my chart!!!! I got 6.5 hrs straight sleep so I know it's a real reading. I will prob stop taking it now though. Just too stressful. Think you did right Lindsey! It hasnt said I've ovulated yet though so maybe I'd still need to do tomorrow's to get it to say I have???

oh wow check out ur temp risse!:happydance::happydance::happydance: no ive not taken it hun always just let af come naturaly i dont like anything like provera or the pill as the side effects they can have as my cousin died from a blood clot after taking the pill so im very very weary of anythign that isnt natural lol


----------



## chele

lindseyanne said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Love the baby vest. we're just waiting for next months pay check to get the full series box set.
> 
> Have you taken Provera before Lindsey? I was supposed to start taking it Friday to get my induced bleed to do cd2 bloods, but cause I was ovulating I obv haven't taken it. If I do next cycle though, how long after stopping it does your bleed start?
> 
> Check out my chart!!!! I got 6.5 hrs straight sleep so I know it's a real reading. I will prob stop taking it now though. Just too stressful. Think you did right Lindsey! It hasnt said I've ovulated yet though so maybe I'd still need to do tomorrow's to get it to say I have???
> 
> oh wow check out ur temp risse!:happydance::happydance::happydance: no ive not taken it hun always just let af come naturaly i dont like anything like provera or the pill as the side effects they can have as my cousin died from a blood clot after taking the pill so im very very weary of anythign that isnt natural lolClick to expand...

OMG that's awful :hugs: x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey guys, sorry been so busy with the brisbane floods over the past week that i just havent had time to catch up :dohh: 

how are my irregular girls?? :kiss:

chele i notice you had a pos opk :happydance: go soy!! it seems to be working for both of us, my temps have gone up, depending on tomorrows temp will see if FF confirms Ov for me :shrug: my nipples are normally sore by now, so im a bit doubtful its right at all :shrug: hope you catch that eggie chele

:wave: hey lindsey, wanting and tanzibar how are you girls?


----------



## dandybrush

:O wow chele what an awesome temp rise!!


----------



## chele

Fx for you dandy!!!

So my temp is still up. Why is FF not saying I've def ovulated yet???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Fx for you dandy!!!
> 
> So my temp is still up. Why is FF not saying I've def ovulated yet???

i think its 3 days of high u have to have also helps to have the cm in is what i found this month:shrug: i think af is just round the croner for me tmep is ever so low today


----------



## chele

It's still above the coverline though lindsey. PMA! You'll know more tomorrow plus you got a 6dpo dip, poss implantation!!

Ok I'll take my temp tomorrow as well and hope I get my coverline and OV confirmed


----------



## dandybrush

like lindsey said chele :thumbup: you need 3 days, i think ill get my CH tomorrow too unless i have a low temp and i havent Oved :dohh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey guys, sorry been so busy with the brisbane floods over the past week that i just havent had time to catch up :dohh:
> 
> how are my irregular girls?? :kiss:
> 
> chele i notice you had a pos opk :happydance: go soy!! it seems to be working for both of us, my temps have gone up, depending on tomorrows temp will see if FF confirms Ov for me :shrug: my nipples are normally sore by now, so im a bit doubtful its right at all :shrug: hope you catch that eggie chele
> 
> :wave: hey lindsey, wanting and tanzibar how are you girls?

Hey dandybrush I'm doing reet thanks. AF turned up last Thursday which after not seeing her for 60+ days it was a relief something actually happened down below, shame no BFP but there is always next time round.

I'm trying to be pro active as possible about getting a regular cycle back - I'm taking folic acid, omega 3 tablets, evening primrose oil, multi vitamins, having green tea, raspberry tea. I even got a blood test taken on cd1 of of my cycle so I should hear back from the doctors this week about my hormone levels.

Is there anything else you can recommend which may aid? ooo I've also started using the clearblue fertility monitor so that should help.

How have you been?


----------



## dandybrush

yeah good, i had 3 days off work, my workplace went underwater, we are just getting back into it now :dohh: it stinks 

someone in another thread once told me they have a spoonful of honey a day, and apparently honey is really good for you :shrug: i didnt ov this cycle till after i started putting the honey in my bfast :shrug: i think its worth a go


----------



## chele

Agnus castus perhaps?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey guys, sorry been so busy with the brisbane floods over the past week that i just havent had time to catch up :dohh:
> 
> how are my irregular girls?? :kiss:
> 
> chele i notice you had a pos opk :happydance: go soy!! it seems to be working for both of us, my temps have gone up, depending on tomorrows temp will see if FF confirms Ov for me :shrug: my nipples are normally sore by now, so im a bit doubtful its right at all :shrug: hope you catch that eggie chele
> 
> :wave: hey lindsey, wanting and tanzibar how are you girls?
> 
> Hey dandybrush I'm doing reet thanks. AF turned up last Thursday which after not seeing her for 60+ days it was a relief something actually happened down below, shame no BFP but there is always next time round.
> 
> I'm trying to be pro active as possible about getting a regular cycle back - I'm taking folic acid, omega 3 tablets, evening primrose oil, multi vitamins, having green tea, raspberry tea. I even got a blood test taken on cd1 of of my cycle so I should hear back from the doctors this week about my hormone levels.
> 
> Is there anything else you can recommend which may aid? ooo I've also started using the clearblue fertility monitor so that should help.
> 
> How have you been?Click to expand...

you could try macca that sorted my cycle length out


----------



## Tanzibar83

thanks for the suggestions gals, I did try and get some agnus castus yesterday but my local store didn't sell it, doh!

as for the honey I will so give that a try.

lindseyanne - whats macca?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> thanks for the suggestions gals, I did try and get some agnus castus yesterday but my local store didn't sell it, doh!
> 
> as for the honey I will so give that a try.
> 
> lindseyanne - whats macca?

macca peruvian macca root reallly good for sorting out hormones
https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/vmchk/maca.html


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies!! just popping in not quite TTc just yet!..as you know my cycle returned after being gone 4 months i've been spotting since CD1 and I still am..so just waiting for things to stop! so that I can start TTC for next month


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy, chele- I see you girls got your crosshairs!! Woohoo for ov!!

Vrainoire- Hoping the spotting will stop soon hon. =)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all?


----------



## dandybrush

thats right i got my CH's :happydance: no more temping for me so i can chillax till AF shows :dohh: 

:wave: lindsey im good :)


----------



## dandybrush

13 dpo lindsey?? how long is your LP(is that right?) normally??? thats a nice temp jump!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> 13 dpo lindsey?? how long is your LP(is that right?) normally??? thats a nice temp jump!!

between 15/16 dpo normaly so we shall see im not v hopefull but you never know lol


----------



## chele

I wish I'd not temped this morning. major dip for me but I am not sure if it's a true reading as I had a restless night, thanks to my 9 month old, so am still undecided whether to continue temping til the end of this cycle or not. I'd like to so I can see what my temps are like before AF shows, but at the same time it's stressing me.


----------



## chele

looking really good lindsey!!!

How you feeling dandy?


----------



## dandybrush

chele up to you, i stop temping in the 2ww so i can chill no stress and stop watching the temps to figure out if im preg :dohh: as for how i feel, i feel absolutely normal, very tired but thats the 5am starts :dohh: i dont feel like i have oved at all :nope:

hope you LO is well chele and just being a baby, my puppy last night was feeling sick, wouldnt eat his dinner :nope:


----------



## chele

Aw what puppy have you got? Yeah my LO is fine, he does occasionally have nights like that. Just part of him growing up I suppose

Well, I'll see how my night goes and then see if I decide to take my temp in the morning or not


----------



## wanting2010

Chele, try not to be too discouraged about today's temp. It's possible it was just not accurate because of your restless night. Maybe temp one more day then stop?

Been having more cramping and spotting and I'm bloated like I usually get for AF so I think she'll be here soon. I'm eager to get started on my next cycle although I'm a little worried about whether 150 mg is going to work and about what my next step is if it doesn't.


----------



## dandybrush

wanting :hugs: hope it works next time, though your not out yet :thumbup: have you found yourself to be very dry on clomid? as in no cm or ewcm?

chele i have an Aust Koolie :thumbup: he isnt soo much a puppy now being almost 3 :dohh: but he'll always be my baby :)


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks dandy! I haven't had any problem with dryness on Clomid, in fact I've had more CM than ever. On both of my last 2 Clomid cycles I had so much creamy CM that I had to wear a panty liner.


----------



## dandybrush

hmm thats interesting wanting, are you taking/doing anything as well as the clomid?


----------



## wanting2010

Nope, just the Clomid. I also had a good amount of EWCM on both cycles though I didn't ovulate. It was like my body geared up to ovulate both times but just didn't quite make it.


----------



## dandybrush

ok, well i hope if my gyn puts me on the clomid again that i dont go dry :dohh: i was so dry and raw last cycle on clomid :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

I hope so too dandy!! Maybe if you do find you have problems with being too dry you could try PreSeed, or use something like Mucinex or Robitussin which I've heard is supposed to help with that issue!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah im set with robitussen and grapefruit juice :thumbup: hope they can help


----------



## wanting2010

When will you go back to your gyn to see if they will put you back on clomid?


----------



## dandybrush

I have to get OH to do his SA then i can make the appy :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

getting OH to do his part is the hard part :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

I thought I remembered you saying he had to have a SA done. When will he go for that?


----------



## dandybrush

whenever he makes the time, its hard cause he works from 7.30 to 4pm and just cant seem to fit it in :shrug: ill pester him a bit till he gets is done :shrug: im not holding my breath


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## chele

What are they like

DH went to the dr on Tuesday so he could get an appt for his SA to be done and he moaned and whinged about it all. Bottom lip right out

Come on fellas, you have the easiest job in the world. Male pride, male schmide!

So decided to take my temp and it's back over the coverline so won't do it tomorrow, I think, too stressy


----------



## wanting2010

That's good news chele. Yesterday's temp was probably just a fluke!

AF hasn't arrived yet for me but I've had some really light pink spotting so hopefully she will show her face soon!


----------



## dandybrush

maybe she wont show her face wanting :shrug: we can always hope :hugs: 

chele yes men are annoying :dohh: OH just has to do his sample at home and drop it straight off at the pathology right before the delivery driver is due so they can take it straight to get analized :shrug: its not that hard sheesh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies im seripusly knakerd ben had to go to a course today so woke me up:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af day today and no sign as yet just cramps from needing the loo :dohh: temps still up one point lower then yest but still up lol so we shall see what happens the next few days


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls, hope you're all doing well :D

I got my blood test results back from the dr's yesterday they said my hormones are all normal...so im now mega confused as to what is going on. I was praying it would just be a hormone imbalance so I could start taking more vitamins and stuff like that. :( god knows what the issue is now :S

my temps look alright though (I think)


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, hopefully the witch won't be coming around for quite a while!! ;) Fingers crossed for ya hon.

Tanzi, what's the next step for finding out what the issue is??


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey wanting2010

I'm not sure on the next steps to take, the receptionist of the medical centre rang me up and advised of the results (she confirmed with the nurse first though). I think I need to switch doctors cause my current one is a uni one so it's pants at times. Secondly I think I need to change my lifestyle dramatically, I'm thinking of taking up meditation or something which is good for the body & mind externally and internally.

Have you got any suggestions for what I could do?


----------



## wanting2010

Your ideas so far sound good Tanzi. =) I really don't have any advice to give other than maybe seeing if your doctor would do an ultrasound or something to take a look at your ovaries/uterus to make sure there's not something obvious going on there. Then again, I'm not a doctor, lol. ;)

On a front unrelated to TTC...my hubby and I got some good news yesterday. He interviewed for a new job on Thursday and yesterday he found out he got the job!! We're both so excited. It's a job he's been waiting for forever and the pay will make it possible for us to save my income and live off his, which will help us reach our savings goals faster as well as make it possible for me to stay home for longer and possibly return to work only part-time after we have a baby!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: lindsey, nice looking temp :thumbup: heres hoping AF doesnt show!!

AF is due for me next friday, so im gonna test next saturday


----------



## dandybrush

wanting congratulations!! so glad everything is working out for you, as it is for us, i'll have to work part time when we have a bub :dohh: 

tanzi regarding something you want to take to balance you system out definately try Macca :thumbup: im going to start on it again maybe, if i can find smaller tablets :dohh: the caps are huge and the powder is disgusting!! so definately go the capsules or apparently there are smaller tablets available somewhere :shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Congrats on your hubbys new job. Sounds like you have a good plan ahead :D

I feel kinda funny these past few days since AF finished. I have a feeling that she will be here next month (you know when you just know). Jeesh I hope initially I get a BFP but I will also settle to see her in Feb too :)

dandybrush - I'm going to a herb shop tomorrow so I will see if I can pick up some macca, it's going to be quite costly all these medicines. But Im desperate now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies was gonna test this morn bt chickend out im officialy 1-2 days late but as my temp too a sliight dip i chickend oout lol


----------



## dandybrush

oh lindsey fxed :happydance:


----------



## apriln1982

Hi ladies. I took a break to get my head together after my last anovulatory cycle. O took place on the 19th. Textbook symptoms and I think I got a hefty progesterone surge afterward because my CM has been insanely copious. So I'm at 4dpo and trying so hard to be patient. This is the most 'normal' cycle I've had in a long time.

Lindsey, have you been tracking how long your LP's usually are?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

apriln1982 said:


> Hi ladies. I took a break to get my head together after my last anovulatory cycle. O took place on the 19th. Textbook symptoms and I think I got a hefty progesterone surge afterward because my CM has been insanely copious. So I'm at 4dpo and trying so hard to be patient. This is the most 'normal' cycle I've had in a long time.
> 
> Lindsey, have you been tracking how long your LP's usually are?

yeh i have normaly 16 days max lp


----------



## Tanzibar83

lindseyanne - I bought some Maca today :) well actually I bought some Horny goat weed as it contains it. I also bought agnust castus and iso flavines so I'm pumped up to the eyeballs on everything I can think to bring AF on next month, my bathroom cupboard now has:

mutli vitamins
folic acid
omega 3
evening primrose oil
agnus castus
horny goat weed
soy isoflavines

Also I'm having pumpkin seeds, omega seeds, and currently going through a pregnancy cook book - man I'm so prepped, haha!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> lindseyanne - I bought some Maca today :) well actually I bought some Horny goat weed as it contains it. I also bought agnust castus and iso flavines so I'm pumped up to the eyeballs on everything I can think to bring AF on next month, my bathroom cupboard now has:
> 
> mutli vitamins
> folic acid
> omega 3
> evening primrose oil
> agnus castus
> horny goat weed
> soy isoflavines
> 
> Also I'm having pumpkin seeds, omega seeds, and currently going through a pregnancy cook book - man I'm so prepped, haha!

i might be wrong but im sure ur not ment to take soy and agnus casts together hun


----------



## Tanzibar83

arr darnit!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> arr darnit!

i may be wrong but when i was taking macca and agnus castus i wanted to start soy and was told im not to take soy with agns castus:shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

I think you're right there lindsey, I've just been googling and it's also said not to take both together. Well I figure I can take one lot this month and see what happens, then when AF shows try the other. Do you take soy at all then? if so which would you recommend to use AC or that...I'm currently getting my hubby to decide for me :S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> I think you're right there lindsey, I've just been googling and it's also said not to take both together. Well I figure I can take one lot this month and see what happens, then when AF shows try the other. Do you take soy at all then? if so which would you recommend to use AC or that...I'm currently getting my hubby to decide for me :S

 ive found soy the best agnus castus just sorted out my moodswings


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey!! Test woman!! 

Tanzi, sounds like you are totally prepared! Good luck hon! I have heard great things about maca and agnus castus (I tried it but don't think I gave it enough time to really do anything for me) and soy as well. I do think lindsey's right, though...not sure you're supposed to take soy and agnus castus together. I think you might have the best luck with soy...it acts like Clomid. What dosage of soy will you be taking?

Thanks for the congrats about my hubby's new job. We are both thrilled. It's like this job was just meant for him! =)


----------



## Tanzibar83

wanting2010 - 

so when does your hubby start his job and when is he going to take you out for a nice meal to celebrate? :D

the agnus castus capsules are 400mg and the soy are 750mg. hubby says to use the agnus castus as he thinks the soy helps more with conception where the agnus helps more with regulating periods (from the research he did...aka google, lol) - hope I've made the right choice :S


----------



## dandybrush

tanzi dont forget the soy is like clomid you only take it for 5 days at the start of your cycle, good luck hope all the herbs help ya :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

He starts training January 31, and we actually already went out to celebrate Friday night, haha! ;)


----------



## Tanzibar83

dandybrush - unfortunately AF left town Monday so I know I'm taking it too late, but I want to see what it's like up til thursday - I'm desperate to try anything at this stage to get a regular cycle back. I'm worried if I don't try something now I'll only have to wait another 2 months which in TTC terms is like a million years away :(


----------



## Tanzibar83

wanting2010 - sweet. next thing he should now do is buy you those shoes you've been eyeing up, oh and dress, bag and coat to match ;)


----------



## dandybrush

tanzibar, my dr told me to start clomid once on CD 9 or 11 cant remember now, she said that cause my cycles are so long/irregular it wont hurt and i Oved so if you start the soy for 5 days now it might work for you like the clomid worked for me


----------



## Tanzibar83

Dandybrush - My mind has changed. I'm taking Soy for 5 days now then :)


----------



## dandybrush

ok goodluck hope it works, they say to take soy at night so you dont have symptoms and also to take the smallest amount that makes you Ov

for eg. my first time i took 80mg for 3 nights then 120 for 2 nights I oved in the 7-10 days after approx, (i think it was actually 11 days after) it was a strong Ov too, i felt it and had cramping. then the second time i took 120 for 3 nights then 160 for 2 nights and I Oved alot later and i dont think it was as strong either, cause normally my nips hurt and they didnt at all this cycle :shrug: so im going to go bak to the smaller amount if i go on the soy again


----------



## wanting2010

Good luck tanzi, I hope it works for you! In another post you said that your soy was 750 mg, but you probably will want to check the label and see how many mg of the isoflavones are in it. Sometimes it isn't just plain isoflavones and that's what you'll want to use to decide your dosage. 100 mg of soy is about 50 mg of Clomid, 200 mg of soy is about 100 mg of Clomid, and so on. =)


----------



## dandybrush

tanz make sure you never have more than 200mg of isoflavones a day thats the max amount to take


----------



## WhisperOfHope

3 days late tested and bfn so im thru cant do it anymore i give up


----------



## wanting2010

Oh Lindsey :hugs: :cry: Don't give up hope, hon. You're not out til AF shows!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Oh Lindsey :hugs: :cry: Don't give up hope, hon. You're not out til AF shows!!!!!!!

i cant do it anymore i tried so hard to not get my hopes up i didnt wanna test all i ever see are chemochals or neg tests and i give up just aint ment to be for me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hubby thinks ov was later then ff says it was


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :hugs: how long you been trying hun? i've been trying a year and i completely get how you feel, im at that point too :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :hugs: how long you been trying hun? i've been trying a year and i completely get how you feel, im at that point too :cry:

will be 2 years in august so fed up of it


----------



## wanting2010

That was a thought I had, lindsey- that maybe you oved later than FF says? Maybe CD 24?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> That was a thought I had, lindsey- that maybe you oved later than FF says? Maybe CD 24?

thats exactly where ben thinks it was too


----------



## wanting2010

It definitely looks like that could be the case. If so then maybe you'll get your BFP in a few days after all!! =)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> It definitely looks like that could be the case. If so then maybe you'll get your BFP in a few days after all!! =)

nah will be af as we stoped when ov was confirmed:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :hugs: this ttc business is frustrating


----------



## chele

Oh Lindsey, I'm so sorry. I suppose you'll know more if it was that later OV when AF arrives
Bloomin FF getting it wrong. Aaargh!!

So I am 10dpo and BFN
I started spotting yesterday and am more gutted about that than not being pregnant as it means my LP is 10 days again

I don't understand. My LP was always 14 days before I had my LO, but the two OV I've had since have been a 10 day LP
I'm so hacked off and disappointed so not only do I have PCOS, long irregular and annovulatory cycles, but now I obv have a progesterone deficiency problem to deal with too

Thank god we're being referred. DH has his SA on feb 14th (which we find funny cause it's valentines day!) and I'll get my CD2 bloods done this week so hopefully we'll get anFS appt by end of March.

I'm so disappointed
I can't believe my body just keeps on letting me down! :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Oh Lindsey, I'm so sorry. I suppose you'll know more if it was that later OV when AF arrives
> Bloomin FF getting it wrong. Aaargh!!
> 
> So I am 10dpo and BFN
> I started spotting yesterday and am more gutted about that than not being pregnant as it means my LP is 10 days again
> 
> I don't understand. My LP was always 14 days before I had my LO, but the two OV I've had since have been a 10 day LP
> I'm so hacked off and disappointed so not only do I have PCOS, long irregular and annovulatory cycles, but now I obv have a progesterone deficiency problem to deal with too
> 
> Thank god we're being referred. DH has his SA on feb 14th (which we find funny cause it's valentines day!) and I'll get my CD2 bloods done this week so hopefully we'll get anFS appt by end of March.
> 
> I'm so disappointed
> I can't believe my body just keeps on letting me down! :cry:

:hugs: take vi b6 hun it helps lengthen the lp


----------



## wanting2010

Glad everything with the FS will get rolling soon, chele! 

I know how you feel about your body letting you down...I get in moods sometimes I just feel so hopeless, like I'm not meant to be a mom or something, because so far my body still isn't doing what it's supposed to, even with meds. Grrr stupid PCOS. :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, sorry I've been awol recently :s
There's a lot to catch up on... so I hope everyone is doing good?!

Had my HSG 2 weeks ago (which wasn't as bad as I thought!) and got my results today - all clear in my tubes so I am being put on the lowest dosage of Clomid :D Watch this space!


----------



## wanting2010

Hey Coco :flower: Glad the HSG went well and all is clear as far as that goes. It must be a relief! Good luck with the Clomid!!

I started my Clomid 150 mg tonight. I am hoping and praying this will work!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies well 20 dpo and temp has gone back up:shrug: have tons of creamy cm its like a tap dripping down there and my ibs has kicked in this morn bt at least imable to go loo with that lol boobs are seriously sore and i am really confsed as to what the hello kittyis going on!


----------



## wanting2010

Hmm...if FF is wrong and you did ov on CD 24, you'd be, what, 14 dpo now? Have you tested?? :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Hmm...if FF is wrong and you did ov on CD 24, you'd be, what, 14 dpo now? Have you tested?? :thumbup:

yeh i thionk i would be but no sign of af arriving tomoz when she would be:shrug: no havent tested havent any tests lol last test was day 18 and was a clear as day bfn:shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

It might be worth it to test again soon!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> It might be worth it to test again soon!! :flower::hugs:

ben says iof no af friday then we can by another test but i think it will prob be a waste of money lol


----------



## wanting2010

Hopefully you will have AF by Friday if no BFP. The waiting game sucks!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Hopefully you will have AF by Friday if no BFP. The waiting game sucks!!

im used to dodgy cycles but this time i know ive ovd :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: well im 11 dpo and :bfn: had some cramping so am expecting AF in the next 2 days :dohh:


----------



## chele

Just a quickie as on my phone

Good luck Lindsey

Sorry you think AF is coming dandy

Well AF is def here and I'm counting 9 and 10dpo as spotting and 11dpo as CD1

I woke in immense pain at 5am. Felt like my left ovary was about to pop. The pain then moved to the centre around 8.30am and had some paracetamol which has taken the edge off

I never get period pain like this. I normally get a very dull ache CD1 and 2 but never anything half as painful as this morning so no idea what's going on
Going to get my bloods done tomorrow and will book my smear next week, then once DH has his SA done we can really get things moving

I've heard lots about b6 but am going to wait until I get our FS appt through before I try anything but I'm going to take the soy again this cycle as I def OVd this cycle, albeit late, jus need to figure out what's going on with my progesterone

I spiralled into misery the past few days, totally blew my diet out of the water, gained shed loads of weight but seeing my diet counsellor this afternoon to get back on it.
My body doesn't deserve to be thin if it doesn't work properly but I may as well be thin and miserable rather than fat and even more miserable


----------



## Coco14

wanting2010 said:


> Hey Coco :flower: Glad the HSG went well and all is clear as far as that goes. It must be a relief! Good luck with the Clomid!!
> 
> I started my Clomid 150 mg tonight. I am hoping and praying this will work!!

Hi Wanting :)
Ooooh good luck to you too, I may be coming to you for advice then! They asked if I wanted to have a period induced so I can start but I said I'd rather wait for AF to appear naturally. I'm on week 3 of my cycle right now but my boobs are really sore and have been for about a month so I'm thinking AF is just around the corner... hwich would be the shortest cycle ever!


----------



## chele

any exciting news Dandy?

Lindsey?

Everyone in fact?

xx


----------



## dandybrush

chele :haha: as if, AF due today, fully expecting her arrival :( everything seems the same as when she shows :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> any exciting news Dandy?
> 
> Lindsey?
> 
> Everyone in fact?
> 
> xx

still in limbo land


----------



## dandybrush

same


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my temp has shot up even hight this morn cd 40:shrug: ben thinks ive ovd in the last few days and i am confused and fed up!


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey Im sorry your body is being so confusing!! I know I keep asking lol but have you tested in the last few days? Your chart looks really promising I think!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Lindsey Im sorry your body is being so confusing!! I know I keep asking lol but have you tested in the last few days? Your chart looks really promising I think!

nopes we havent the cash for a test wanted to order some from ebay but they say we cant until i letter has been sent here:wacko:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Arr Linsdeyanne keep us updated with when you do test, your chart looks awesome!

ARGH my hubby is watching a stupid Mario video on youtube, the music is driving my insane!!! 8 minutes its been , 8 whole minutes of cheesy japanese crap!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Arr Linsdeyanne keep us updated with when you do test, your chart looks awesome!
> 
> ARGH my hubby is watching a stupid Mario video on youtube, the music is driving my insane!!! 8 minutes its been , 8 whole minutes of cheesy japanese crap!

thanks gonna go intot own tomoz and try get another test so expenisve tho:dohh: lol i hate when ben watches his vidogame previews etc


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey so sorry your body is confusing, :hugs:

well for me its 14dpo, so i guess AF is 1 day late, im trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up :cry: i bet she will be here today :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

That's exciting dandy!!!! I hope you girls get a very pleasant surprise this month!! In a few other threads I follow January has been a great month for BFPs!!!!!


----------



## chele

Good luck dandy

Lindsey-which tests do you normally use. Get some ICs!
Your chart looks like it's going tri-phasic. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## dandybrush

well im out :cry: :witch:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ah nooo dandybrush - damn that witch and her wicked ways.

Hopefully though she'll be gone before you know it and then you can get trying again.


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm weirded out today, according to ff I ovluated a few days ago (thats news to me) - anywho I was overlaying my charts earlier and both my ovulation for this month and last month were exact same temps, there was even a pre and post temp which were bang on for both months too- do you gals get this too? I didn't think it would be so precise!!


----------



## wanting2010

So sorry Dandy!! :cry:That's just like the witch, to wait until you have a shred of hope before finally coming!:hugs:

Tanzi, I don't know about the temps matching from month to month, but that's wonderful that you've oved! Looks like you will have a normal cycle this month. Did you take soy?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandy sorry she got you hun:hugs:

well temp still high has droped a tiny bit from yesterday but stillway higher then coverline, still constipated mega tired and woke this morn cause i had to be sickcouldnt keep it in any longer had tried to ignore it but couldnt:nope:


----------



## Tanzibar83

wanting2010 said:


> So sorry Dandy!! :cry:That's just like the witch, to wait until you have a shred of hope before finally coming!:hugs:
> 
> Tanzi, I don't know about the temps matching from month to month, but that's wonderful that you've oved! Looks like you will have a normal cycle this month. Did you take soy?

Thanks - must admit, I planned on taking soy but I stupidly reached for Agnus Castuc bottle the day after deciding so I stuck with that. Seems to have done the trick though


----------



## dandybrush

oooh lindsey maybe a bfp is in your future :thumbup:


----------



## chele

aw sorry dandy, damn cow

Lindsey-all sounds amazingly exciting!!! we need to know. lol. I bet you need to know too :rofl:

Good luck and :test:

Tanz-how bizarre that they seem to be the same. Did you get enough BD in?

Well I forgot my soy this cycle and now AF looks like she's slowed down to nothing, has been so light this cycle you would not believe, so I am going to take AC instead. Must go and root out my old bottle of AC now.


----------



## Tanzibar83

chele - FF rated our Bding as good, so phew for that.

When should I stop taking horny goat weed, according to FF I ovulated Tuesday (it only gave me the cross hair yesterday - but today the cross hair is gone).

Do you think I should wait and see what temp I have tomorrow, if FF puts a cross hair back on my chart is it advisable to stop taking it?

As a site note has anyone tried wild yam root and if how whats the benefits?


----------



## dandybrush

never heard of wild yam root tanz :shrug: whats it supposed to do?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well another bfn for me this morn have decided soy is doing more harm then good for me


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies i'm back with another question..if you all remember I missed 4 cycles and my period returned on the 4th of this month(when it was supposed to)..well my I had 5 light days and spotting ever since..Has this ever happened to anyone? I figured its due to the fact that I had all of this un menstruated blood but now i've realized that my cycle is due tomorrow, i'm going to the doctor on Monday but I was curious to know if anyone has experienced this. 

Thanks, Vrai


----------



## Tanzibar83

Dandy- Well I've just read its good for menstrual cramps but I've also just read it's ingredients were used in the first conctraceptive pill - In my local herb shop it's right next to the horny goat weed so thought it may have been of similiar use...apparantly not!

Lindsey - nooo about your bfn - I've noticed your cross hairs have gone on FF too - still keeping my fingers crossed. How have you come to the conclusion that Soy is not doing you any good? have you not been having normal symptoms or something?

Hi Vrai - I personally havent experience anything like daily spotting. Do you get spotting normally after a period?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Dandy- Well I've just read its good for menstrual cramps but I've also just read it's ingredients were used in the first conctraceptive pill - In my local herb shop it's right next to the horny goat weed so thought it may have been of similiar use...apparantly not!
> 
> Lindsey - nooo about your bfn - I've noticed your cross hairs have gone on FF too - still keeping my fingers crossed. How have you come to the conclusion that Soy is not doing you any good? have you not been having normal symptoms or something?
> 
> Hi Vrai - I personally havent experience anything like daily spotting. Do you get spotting normally after a period?

i topok off the ewcm and it took away my crosshairs as thats the only thing that was pursuading it, the past few mths since taking soy ive had very confusing cycles, last cycle af arrived on 9 dpo it used to be 16 dpo and this cycle no ov shown at all yet. im gonan get rid of my soy and go back to agnus castus and macca does less damange


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thats a shame, hope you're not left wondering for too long whats happening down below. When will you test again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thats a shame, hope you're not left wondering for too long whats happening down below. When will you test again?

i wont be testing again if anything was going to be shpiwnup it would of by now now i just have to wait it out again im used to long cycles as long as it doesnt go past 131 days il be okish lol


----------



## dandybrush

sorry the soy isnt working for you lindsey :hugs: 

im finding the soy to be great, considering my 4 month long cycles, it is shortening them sooo much, and im def oving :happydance: now just need to catch the eggie :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, I don't know what to say. I was so sure this was your cycle!! I am so sorry that you're going through this, but I hope agnus castus and maca will help you improve your cycle!

Vrainoire, my longest cycle was almost 200 days, and when I finally started my period after that (naturally), I bled for a month. At first it was light, then my doctor had me take Provera thinking it would stop and restart my cycle, but I kept bleeding, only a lot heavier. It was to the point I was in so much pain I could barely move and I was soaking through a super tampon and pad every hour. Ugh!! I finally stopped bleeding after a month, though, and my doctor just said it was because I hadn't had a period in so long and my body had to get rid of the built up lining.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Lindsey, I don't know what to say. I was so sure this was your cycle!! I am so sorry that you're going through this, but I hope agnus castus and maca will help you improve your cycle!
> 
> Vrainoire, my longest cycle was almost 200 days, and when I finally started my period after that (naturally), I bled for a month. At first it was light, then my doctor had me take Provera thinking it would stop and restart my cycle, but I kept bleeding, only a lot heavier. It was to the point I was in so much pain I could barely move and I was soaking through a super tampon and pad every hour. Ugh!! I finally stopped bleeding after a month, though, and my doctor just said it was because I hadn't had a period in so long and my body had to get rid of the built up lining.

thanks hun not v impressed that i seem to be onto another long cycle :growlmad:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Do any of you gals use the clearblue fertility monitor? I got my first ever High on it today and was just wondering what your experience with it was like. Before putting this info into FF this morning I had a cross hair on my temp chart but it soon disappeared.

I resisted the urge to buy any pregnancy magazines today - I am so proud of myself, hehe.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Do any of you gals use the clearblue fertility monitor? I got my first ever High on it today and was just wondering what your experience with it was like. Before putting this info into FF this morning I had a cross hair on my temp chart but it soon disappeared.
> 
> I resisted the urge to buy any pregnancy magazines today - I am so proud of myself, hehe.

i used ot nce and got no hight at all so havent used it since


----------



## dandybrush

tanz - i havent had the urge to buy preg mags yet :shrug: i guess i dont want to jinx us more than we are already :dohh: 

nope sorry dont have the monitor :shrug:

starting my soy tonight too :thumbup:


----------



## apriln1982

I think I'm out. This is my first 'normal' cycle in FOREVER and I was really very hopeful of our chances since I knew exactly when I O'd this month. I've had some tugging/pulling sensations down below since about 8dpo which had my hopes up too. My CM was textbook through O and right after and has been copious and watery since which isn't normal for me and I've been going to the bathroom a lot. But today my cramps turned more toward the AF type, it even hurt when I tried to do a #2 (sorry TMI) which is a classic AF symptom for me. What a bummer. I thought we'd done it this time. I'm at 12dpo and BFN. Bleh.


----------



## dandybrush

sorry april, i know how you feel :hugs: :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

I'm sorry April... :( It's hard to be let down month after month. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sure is :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

:hugs: dandy!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning lindsey, im just having dinner, about to head out to our first dog agility class of the year


----------



## wanting2010

Any updates ladies?

I think the Clomid might be drying up my CM a bit this time... I'm pretty sure that on my last two Clomid cycles I had a lot more CM at this point in my cycle than I do now. Just a side effect of the higher dose, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## apriln1982

Nothing much to update for me. I've had ONE spot of dark brown blood in the last 24 hours, LOTS of cramping and gas, shooting pains in my boobs and legs, and my temp is still below 98. At this point I can't even get a blue dye test to evap me and it's sad when you almost start wishing for one! I'm so out. I wish she'd just show up and get it over with already.


----------



## dandybrush

wanting :shrug: the 50mg of clomid made me dry as!! :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

I didn't have any problems on 50 or 100 mg but 150 has made me dry! Ugh! I'm gonna have to go find some Preseed at CVS or something.


----------



## dandybrush

mmm, let me know how the preseed goes...i've never used it before (if you get some)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im in for another long cycle cd 46 no sign of ov and no sign of af


----------



## dandybrush

:( lindsey :hugs: did you take soy or anything this cycle?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :( lindsey :hugs: did you take soy or anything this cycle?

yep but i missed the last day by accident seems to of messed it up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chnaged my username btw lol


----------



## apriln1982

I think I have a faint line! Can anyone else see it???? 

https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/desoloamo/f6c11490c6b5__1296735091000.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

apriln1982 said:


> I think I have a faint line! Can anyone else see it????
> 
> https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/desoloamo/f6c11490c6b5__1296735091000.jpg

i see it!


----------



## chele

Hey ladies
Sorry been MIA again

I see it April!!!!
:hugs:

So sorry Lindsey, I really hope OV happens soon.

How's everyone else?

Nothing to report here. Had really bad central cramping at dinner time and going to do an OPK later but it's far far too soon for OV so no idea what that's all about
Haven't been able to temp for ages as been having really bad insomnia (I reckon it's progesterone related) so I've not had anywhere near 5hours straight for so long now, bit gutted I can't temp but at least it's one less stress.

Back on the Agnus Castus this cycle although I can't remember how much I used to take so might need to increase the dosage. Let's see what happens xx


----------



## Shey

I see it April


----------



## dandybrush

:/ sorry to hear that lindsey, love the new name :thumbup: 

april - i can see the second line!!


----------



## apriln1982

Sorry for causing an uproar but I think I'm going to assume that test was faulty. There was a curved pink line through it so people tell me it was a dye run. I haven't gotten anything close to a BFP since. Not even this morning with a FRER and FMU. I'm 3 days late for my period and all blood-tinted CM has disappeared. I think I'm just going to blame this one on the PCOS. *sigh* Come on AF... let's get this over with already.


----------



## chele

Aw amy :hugs: xx


----------



## chele

It's all gone quiet here.
Hope you're all having a nice weekend.

I'm hoping to see my dr tomorrow, she only works mondays so am not sure I'll manage it but I was not going to have the CD21 bloods done, but now I do as am desperate to get my progesterone levels checked and they don't do that in the CD2 tests right?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im still waiting to find out what the hell is going on with my cycle


----------



## chele

when did those new crosshairs appear Lindsey?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> when did those new crosshairs appear Lindsey?

it poped upat 12 dpo lol


----------



## chele

So do you think FF is right this time? Have you taken the CM out and seen if they disappear again like last time?
Hope it's def OV for you!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> So do you think FF is right this time? Have you taken the CM out and seen if they disappear again like last time?
> Hope it's def OV for you!!!!! :hugs: x

no but thats a good idea will see what it does just did it and the crosshairs went dotted but didnt disapear compleatly


----------



## chele

I suppose you'll know in the next couple of days if AF turns up

I'm really annoyed I can't temp still. Still got insomnia but might still do it anyway as I don't get up or anything and see out of intrigue what kind of temps/patterns it gives me


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls, chele good luck getting into the dr :thumbup: lindsey sorry to see AF has hit :dohh: :hugs:

well girls now the bding is about to start and hopefully we can catch this eggie :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey girls, chele good luck getting into the dr :thumbup: lindsey sorry to see AF has hit :dohh: :hugs:
> 
> well girls now the bding is about to start and hopefully we can catch this eggie :thumbup:

she hasnt hit hun im still waiting lol not even sure if was actualy ov


----------



## Tanzibar83

Chele - whats this cd21 blood test procedure? I've seen quite a few threads now where a lot of girls go for this but I'm not entirely sure what it is or how I qualify to have one done myself. reckon you could educate me?

Hope they go well for you and you get your questions answered. I have been for blood tests taken within cd1 - 5 they all came back normal but in my eyes if it was normal I'd have regular cycles right? *sighs over my stupid un-cooperative body*


----------



## chele

Tanzibar83 said:


> Chele - whats this cd21 blood test procedure? I've seen quite a few threads now where a lot of girls go for this but I'm not entirely sure what it is or how I qualify to have one done myself. reckon you could educate me?
> 
> Hope they go well for you and you get your questions answered. I have been for blood tests taken within cd1 - 5 they all came back normal but in my eyes if it was normal I'd have regular cycles right? *sighs over my stupid un-cooperative body*

haha, ok I'll try
This is what I remember

As most people ovulate around CD14, the CD21 bloods check progesterone levels after Ovulation has happened.
By CD21 pretty much most people have ovulated. Not us of course!
So my Dr said not to bother having them done as I wasn't ovulating. However because of a few issues I am having which I believe are linked to low progesterone, I want to have them done to check the actual levels at that time.

I remember when I was going through referral before though that I had to have CD21 and CD25 bloods done, in the hope that I ovulated, and maybe a little bit later so the CD25 bloods would show it.

Perhaps worth another trip to your doctor?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hmmm very interesting info there Chele. I think I might just do that. I don't really feel pregnant (not that I've ever any previous history of ever being preggers, but I just don't feel the magic is happening for my dh and me if you get what I mean. I've done nearly everything this month, used preseed, had green tea, raspberry tea, evening primrose oil and a load of other supplements (with the exception of having agnus castus a tad late, but I had it for 5 days in total).

My ovulation monitor still hasnt shown me a peak reading yet, it's done 7 days of highs so thats confusing me. 

I wish I could just sit my dr down and say to her "I'm not leaving the surgery until you pin point my irregular cycle issue and prescribe me the antidote" Only in my dreams though, only in my dreams


----------



## wanting2010

Like chele said the cd 21 blood test tests your progesterone to see if you ovulated. This is assuming that you ovulate on the textbook day 14, which obviously isn't always the case. To be most accurate it needs to be done 7 dpo. A lot of doctors will always say to have it done cd 21 regardless.

I have been going every month to have my progesterone checked since I've been on clomid but I've ended up going on cd 23 because 21 has been on Saturday every month.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well seems i havent ovd again i HATE HATE HATE my stupid body wish i could have a regular cycle just for once :(


----------



## chele

do you think AF will show tomorrow? Your crosshairs are still there so maybe you'll have another 16 day LP
:hugs:

Tanz- your 6dpo temp drop could be implantation dip?


----------



## dandybrush

sorry lindsey, i though i saw you go bak to cd1 :shrug: sorry this cycle is being a b****


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im seriously scared that its gonna be another 100 day+ cycle


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: lindsey


----------



## chele

:hugs: lindsey

I went to the dr yesterday about that cd21 and she says I can have the test done by all means but it will just come back saying I've not ovulated. Or if by some miracle I have then it will just ovulation positive. It won't say if there is an actual problem with the levels.

But my CD2 bloods show I have good ovarian reserve and am not going into ovarian failure which is a good thing.

But it got me wondering, as basically she was saying that because I've had no miscarriages, and had a healthy(ish) pregnancy then I will be treated as "normal" and prob given Clomid. They will only investigate low progesterone if I have a miscarriage. Well, that's just a weight off my mind. Is it eck. Am more stressed now than ever.

So I might go for the CD21, not decided yet. I want to get it done so they can see I don't ovulate regularly, rather than not have it done and them then say oh you do need it doing to get your fertility appointment


----------



## dandybrush

chele :hugs: well I hope they put u on clomid and that it works for you :thumbup:


----------



## chele

thanks dandy
yeah me too!!

Am hoping to get my appointment by the end of March at the latest


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup:


----------



## chele

just noticed we're nearly at the same stage in our cycles again
Yaay! OV the next few days hey? :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well defo no ov for me , taken my first lot of ac thismorn so hopefully that will help sumwhow


----------



## dandybrush

oh yeah chele hopefully we will Ov around the same time :thumbup: 

lindsey i hope the AC works for you :thumbup:


----------



## chele

Had the smear today I needed to get done for my fertility referral
OMG I totally nearly passed out I got myself so worked up. They never bothered me before but since having Max I'm funny with people messing around up there. Anyways luckily it only hurt a tiny bit and have hardly cramped since. I'm sure I've got a lot more prodding and poking up there to come. Yaaaay (sarcasm)
x


----------



## dandybrush

chele :hugs: glad thats over with, for you, but yeah im sure there is more to come :dohh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

chele said:


> do you think AF will show tomorrow? Your crosshairs are still there so maybe you'll have another 16 day LP
> :hugs:
> 
> Tanz- your 6dpo temp drop could be implantation dip?

Soz Chele completely missed this, been a bit pre-occupied. I'm not sure what's happening with my chart this month. It keeps moving my cross hair from cd13 to cd21, I predicted (using the "trial and error method") that regardless of what temp I get tomorrow it's going to knock my cross hair off altogether and regardless of what happens on Sunday it will also refuse to put a cross hair on my chart....so I'm thinking I've not even ovulated this month :(

Mind you I'm wondering if it's because it assumes I'll be testing at the weekend or that AF is due :S Either way I'm confused, tired of Symptom spotting and tired of charting.


----------



## wanting2010

Girls I think I actually might ovulate this cycle!! Last night I got an almost positive ovulation test...and this morning got one that I think is a true positive!! I have taken lots of ov tests over the last few months and almost always had a very faint line with a few slightly darker ones, but nothing like the last couple of days. I am SO excited!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr still no ov for me but i keep spotting brown blood:shrug: tried to go to the fs this week got there an!d were told they cant see me as incurance is only for ben he then rang up insurance as its ment to be a fam in surance and they said hes not even insured


----------



## chele

omg lindsey, what's going on??!!! I hope you get it sorted.

Wanting - :wohoo:
Now lots and lots of :sex: please!!!


----------



## wanting2010

WhisperOfHope said:


> grrrr still no ov for me but i keep spotting brown blood:shrug: tried to go to the fs this week got there an!d were told they cant see me as incurance is only for ben he then rang up insurance as its ment to be a fam in surance and they said hes not even insured




chele said:


> omg lindsey, what's going on??!!! I hope you get it sorted.
> 
> Wanting - :wohoo:
> Now lots and lots of :sex: please!!!

Lindsey- oh my gosh hon!! That's terrible news! I hope you get it straightened out!

Chele- Yes definitely!! DH doesn't know what him him, lol.

Here's a picture of my opk from today... It's a darker positive than the one from yesterday. Yesterday had lines that were the same color and today the test line is darker! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cd22.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dandybrush

go jump you husband wanting :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i THINK af may of arrived


----------



## dandybrush

hoping its the end of a long cycle for you lindsey :thumbup: are u spotting, or is it just the temp drop? its not Ov is it? :shrug:


----------



## chele

Hope you work out what's going on Lindsey
Wanting, for a moment there I thought I was seeing a BFP, then realised it's your OPK. Wow that would have been great. But...it could be a BFP in 12 days time!!!!!! Good luck

DH had his SA done today. Things are making progress :wohoo:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: yay for you OH SA being done :thumbup: after I Ov im gonna make my OH do his :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

I ovulated!! Just got my progesterone results back from yesterday. My level was 11.27 (on previous cycles my level was less than 1.5). I was worried about whether or not my bloodwork would show ovulation since I was only maybe 2 dpo yesterday, but it did and I'm super excited!!


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: yay wanting glad you are having some good results


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks dandy! I'm very happy! This is the first time I've ovulated since who knows when!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i got me some 3dpo crosshairs today! ive had such a rough week but finaly things seem to be going right been so stressed have had bleeding that i had no idea hwere was coming from turns out was the agnus castus so ive got to stop taking them as they have done more harm then good to me


----------



## chele

that's brilliant wanting!!!

Lindsey- how do you know it's the AC?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> that's brilliant wanting!!!
> 
> Lindsey- how do you know it's the AC?

went to the gyne about it hun says its a very common thing ac can either help or make worse


----------



## dandybrush

hey lindsey, when i was on AC my liver was throwing bad results, when i stopped taking it my liver went bak to normal :thumbup: prob a good thing to stop then


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> hey lindsey, when i was on AC my liver was throwing bad results, when i stopped taking it my liver went bak to normal :thumbup: prob a good thing to stop then

yep they said some peope it can have the opposit results can mess up cycles more,mess up liver, cause mid cycle bleeding, headaches stomache pains the lot


----------



## dandybrush

well im glad my liver was caught before i did any damage to it eek :argh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, hope you're all doing well. Just to jump in about the supplements convo above - I stopped taking all my supplements the start of last week, I just didn't feel like they were doing my body any good. But once AF shows I may try Soya Isoflavones but just leave it at that - I don't want to get my body all clogged up now!


----------



## dandybrush

well according to my CH's i Oved a couple of days ago :dohh: and we didnt have much bd at all :dohh: so no chance this time :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> well according to my CH's i Oved a couple of days ago :dohh: and we didnt have much bd at all :dohh: so no chance this time :dohh:

thats the annoying thing about irregular cycles aint it:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

yes lindsey :cry:


----------



## Want2bMum

Hello! Can I join in?
I always had irregular cycles, from 30-33 to 45 and this one is the longest ever, I am on CD52!!! I am not sure if it is due to stress, to the fact that I don't ovulate or because I started taking pregnacare vitamins ( I read many woman saying it delayed their AF very much!).
Anyway, I have a Dr appointment next friday, hopefully she will give me some blood tests to check if I ovulate at all.

A question: how many tests did it take for the doctor to prescribe clomid or other drugs?
....my DH and I would really like to have a 2011 baby!!!

Good luck to all of us


----------



## dandybrush

gosh i would love a 2011 baby tooooo :cry: 

my regular gp knew that my cycles were irregular, so when i went to her asking for help she sent me to a gyn straight away, 2 months after was the earliest appointment i could have, she sent me for blood tests and an ultrasound straight away i just have to have my OH do his semen analysis and i will be put on the clomid, its taking forever to get my OH to do his sample, but if he had done it i prob would have been on clomid by january so prob 3 - 4 months to get on the clomid from when i started the ball rolling, but cause OH is being slack its taking longer


----------



## wanting2010

There's still a chance dandy! I have read stories of women who BDed a few days before ov and got pregnant.

Want2bMum, welcome!! I went to my OB/GYN in September and she did some blood tests to check my thyroid, prolactin, testosterone, glucose, and insulin. I also had an ultrasound done and from all that she diagnosed me with PCOS. I went back a couple weeks into September and she prescribed me Clomid, although I didn't get to start it until the end of October/beginning of November. 

Good luck hon!!


----------



## dandybrush

...:shrug: am quite doubtful :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

:hugs::hugs::hugs: dandy!!


----------



## Want2bMum

Thank you! Hopefully I will be prescribed something soon if needed! Will keep you updated...

I feel this is a lucky thread... many many BFP in the next few months!!!


----------



## dandybrush

good luck :hugs: being irregular is a pain in the butt when ttc :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> good luck :hugs: being irregular is a pain in the butt when ttc :dohh:

i here ya! i still dont know if ive defo ovd yet:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

well i dont agree with FF for mine either :shrug: im having no symptoms/signs of Ov, maybe its an annovulatory cycle :shrug: i just want my bfp!! :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> well i dont agree with FF for mine either :shrug: im having no symptoms/signs of Ov, maybe its an annovulatory cycle :shrug: i just want my bfp!! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## chele

Hi Ladies, sorry been MIA, just not been on BNB much recently.

:wave: Want2bmum welcome.
My DH has just had his SA done, I've had my bloods done and we're awaiting the SA results so we can make the appt with the FS, but I hope to have an appointment by the end of March.

Well just like my last cycle, I started randomly cramping a few days ago. Negative OPKs and today I was driving home and thought I need a number 2 :blush: anyways went to the loo and nothing so though what the hell let's do another OPK and.......

bingo!!!!!!!!!

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/220211.jpg
The photo was taken before the 5 minutes and after the 5 minutes was even darker so it's def a positive.

I'm not smiling from ear to ear like last cycle, I feel a bit like either the test is wrong (I threw away the pee so will do another later) or just have a bit of a doom and gloom feeling as I am so super worried about my LP. But worrying just isn't going to help is it!!
The cramps are in the centre of my womb as opposed to an ovary so am pretty sure it's some kind of fake ovulation
:cry:

Will get some :sex: in though of course, just in case. I think we last BDd on Sunday so there's a chance I could catch it already, but will :sex: tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## dandybrush

i want to get some :sex: in to chele, just incase FF is wrong....which i think it is


----------



## chele

Did you get some in Dandy?

We managed to last night and I spent 10 minutes lying there after. We'll do it again tonight.
Weirdly enough, I am only cramping mildly and nowhere near as strong as previous times. I did take AC from about 5dpo to 18dpo. Maybe that's what helped me OV or maybe that's why I'm not cramping much?

Here's today's OPK. Not quite as strong so not a positive. Guessing I am OVing today then?

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/230211.jpg


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey chele

well i had some strong cramping yesterday :thumbup: felt like Ov pains to me :shrug: so i seduced OH last night :thumbup: heres hoping

chele i hope that means you are Oving hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop pos opk chele:happydance: im really unsure whats going on with me according to my chart im 9dpo but been having cramps like af yet cm like just b4 the ewcm:shrug: cant dtd as still getting over a nasty thrush infection:growlmad:


----------



## Shey

chele go catch that eggie girlie!


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey apparently im dpo too :shrug: but i swear im having possible Oving cramps now :shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

Get to BDing chele!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey apparently im dpo too :shrug: but i swear im having possible Oving cramps now :shrug:

my chart has given me 3 sets of crosshairs this cycle so i am honsetly beining to think sumin is up with ff


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

today I went to the doc and told her that we are TTC for a while and I do not have AF for 2 months but I am not pg!
She was actually nice (for a change!!!!) and prescribed all blood work, the first one to be taken during AF and the second during ovulation.... so for me to start being tested I have to wait for AF, this could b a long long wait..... was anyone in the same situation?
also, I should guess when my ovulation is (and it varies a lot) and get the second blood test the very same day..... what if I keep missing the day for cycle after cycle???
I told her that my OPK never showed a + and she told me that it's just a waist of money, that they do not work for the majority of women and that i shouldn't buy them...

any advise???


----------



## staceylou

Hello everyone, My name is Stacey.

I'm sorry to butt in on your thread, but i'm not sure where to turn before going to see a doctor. I'm not even sure i'm doing this right. I'm just wondering if anyone on here has had the same symptoms as I'm having now.

My periods had always been a little bit irregular, i'd be maybe a week late here and there, and sometimes i'd skip one altogether. About 18 months ago though, I started to bleed a little after sex. And then I skipped another one. I didn't really think anything about it but then I started bleeding, and I bled for around 2 weeks before going to see my doctor. She gave me something to stop the bleeding and gave me some iron tablets, and booked me in for an ultrasound scan. I had the scan after the bleeding stopped and it showed nothing wrong.
So, my periods went back to the way they were, except they were a little more irregular, could be anywhere between 5-8 weeks between them.
My last normal period was in december 2010. I missed Januarys and started bleeding on the 15th Feb. I am still going now. This one seems more strange though, as i've had no pain at all (normally have pretty bad pain in stomach and breasts with a normal period) and it also seems to be a different colour than usual (sorry if TMI) it's bright red and has alot of clots. It shows no sign of stopping yet. I do plan on going back to the doctors if it doesnt stop on its own soon but I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? what was wrong with you?
If it helps, I am 25, no children. I have a partner and I was sexually active up until December but havent done anything for a while due to illness on his part.
I am also very overweight.

Im so scared I have something horrible and i'll not be able to have a baby when the time comes.

Thank you to anyone who might be able to help me

Stacey x


----------



## Want2bMum

welcome stacey!

I don't personally have the same symptoms as you but I have heard of many friends with the same problem, were you tested for PCOS? it can present with irregular cycles, absent cycles or very long ones. With PCOS it can be more difficult to conceive due to hormonal imbalance or presence of little cysts around ovaries but I wouldn't worry now if you are not TTC. The most imminent problem with prolonged and heavy periods is anemia, so I'd go check it out to the doc to see what can be done and maybe later have some further tests.

the best of luck


----------



## staceylou

Thank you Want2bMum for your reply.

I have been thinking it might be PCOS.

I wasn't tested for PCOS specifically, all I had was an ultrasound. I'm guessing PCOS wouldn't always show up on this?
I think i'll have to have a proper discussion with my doctor about everything it could be.

I am just so worried that I have something awful. I know this is silly, but you think the worst I guess when you bleed for this long.

If theres anyone else out there who has experienced anything like this, any other advice will be much appreciated :)

Stacey x


----------



## Want2bMum

Hi Stacey,
I am sure I have read of few people with the same issue here on B&B but I don't remember in which thread. Try opening a new one, I am sure people will reply!

good luck hun!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies still no sign of af for me and not too sure ive ovd tbh my temps are all over the place this cycle! ah well going to the fs in 3 weeks maybe she can shine some light on what the hell is going on. hope u are all well xx


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey looking at your chart, i think you may have oved :shrug: not positive though

FF finally took my CH's away :thumbup: so still no Ov for me :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey looking at your chart, i think you may have oved :shrug: not positive though
> 
> FF finally took my CH's away :thumbup: so still no Ov for me :dohh:

:hugs: i think ov may of been yesterday for me as my temps are the highest today and then


----------



## dandybrush

my nips are beginning to hurt, im wondering if im Oving, or are about to be :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> my nips are beginning to hurt, im wondering if im Oving, or are about to be :shrug:

fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## dandybrush

thanx lindsey, its great about the Ov :dohh: pity my OH wont provide the ingredients to make a baby, he's been a dick all day :dohh: we had a fight yesterday and today :dohh: he's such a douch


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, just checking in to see how you're all doing. dandybrush - tell your hubby to quit being a baby and get making one!

I feel a bit down in the dumps about getting a bfp. I don't know I just feel it's never going to happen *sigh*. I'm tired of not knowing when or if I'm going to ovulate. FF said I did on Monday but I won't believe it until AF or a BFP is here (which for someone who's now on CD46 I've got the end of my tether and just don't believe it).


----------



## dandybrush

tanz :hugs: I know exactly how you feel, i dont think im ever gonna get preg :cry: 

well i think the temp rise is today, i think im 1 dpo, not whatever FF has me on :dohh: i also believe we have no chance of a bfp this cycle :dohh: because stupid OH didnt provide the ingredients :cry:


----------



## chele

Are you sure you've def not OVd yet dandy?

Well 5dpo for me and going out of my crazy mind.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

for the first time this cycle i have A SOLID crosshair:happydance:


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies!! Well I just wanted to share with you all that I have some good news and some bad news.

The good news is that I'm pregnant! I took a FRER Saturday evening and yesterday morning and they were both positive but very very very faint. Yesterday evening I started spotting a little bit...it was brown and only when I wiped, so I decided to wait until today to see what happened. When I first got up this morning it had completely stopped, so I was excited and took a digi test...which was positive. About an hour later I started bleeding again, this time a little heavier although still not a huge amount of blood...enough to show up on a panty liner. I called my OB/GYN and they told me to go on to the ER, so I did.

I have spent the entire morning at the ER, but as of right now my hormone levels are "normal" for how far along I am. They told me to follow up with my OB in a couple days to see if my levels continue to rise and to try to rest a lot until then. I'm not supposed to work this week, so I had to go talk to my boss about it after I left the ER- definitely not the way I wanted to tell people that I'm pregnant!! She was really understand though, so that helps.

So right now I'm just laying on my couch watching movies on my DVR trying not to worry and hoping and praying that this bleeding stops. Everyone I talk to tells me this could be completely normal but I'm so worried and so scared!!!!
 



Attached Files:







digitest.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dandybrush

wanting :happydance: congrats hun, you rest up give that beanie time to settle in :thumbup: lots and lots of sticky :dust: for you :hugs:

Chele FF is wrong i didnt Ov like a week ago, im pretty sure I oved just this past sunday, the 2 temps since then have gone up and up, so i think I have Oved now, plus my nips are sore too, classic symptom for me :thumbup: dont think we timed the bd right for this cycle though :dohh:


----------



## hopingnowsit

hey i am new to this thread...my cycles are irregular i have pcos so my cycles range from 45-100days its just wonderful NOT...trying to stay positive and try some natural supplements to regulate some things but have to wait and see if they work :)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey hopingnow welcome, we all know how you feel having the same cycle probs you do

can i ask what supplements you are on? and have u seen any changes yet?


----------



## hopingnowsit

congrats Wanting2010 i hope it all works out for you as im sure it will...wishing you a h&h pregnancy baby dust to all!!!!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

wanting2010 - OMG I'm so happy for you, congratulations honey!!! Please keep checking in on us. How do you feel down below? different or are you in a state of disbelief??

*sends all my wishes and good luck*


hi hopingnowsit - welcome to the thread, how long have you been taking the supplements for and what do you take exactly? I tried Agnus Castus just after AF went but thats done me no good cause I'm currently on CD47 :(


----------



## dandybrush

apparently agnus castus can be bad for some pple and work for others, it cause my liver to go bad, lucky that was caught when it was :thumbup: maybe its not the herb for you tanz


----------



## hopingnowsit

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey hopingnow welcome, we all know how you feel having the same cycle probs you do
> 
> can i ask what supplements you are on? and have u seen any changes yet?

Thanks for the kind welcomin:hugs2:g
I started Evening Primerose Oil, Folic Acid, Soy Isoflavones days 4-9,Chromium,Calcium and Magnesium and Vitamin D,Pre-Natal Vitamin
Do you have any recommondations


----------



## hopingnowsit

Tanzibar83 said:


> wanting2010 - OMG I'm so happy for you, congratulations honey!!! Please keep checking in on us. How do you feel down below? different or are you in a state of disbelief??
> 
> *sends all my wishes and good luck*
> 
> 
> hi hopingnowsit - welcome to the thread, how long have you been taking the supplements for and what do you take exactly? I tried Agnus Castus just after AF went but thats done me no good cause I'm currently on CD47 :(

Hi tanzibar...thanksand i have been taking a prenatal for years now as well as calcium with magnesium and vit d for sometime now...i just started taking folic acid,evening primerose oil,chromium and isoflavones this cycle and i am on day 8


----------



## Tanzibar83

dandybrush said:


> apparently agnus castus can be bad for some pple and work for others, it cause my liver to go bad, lucky that was caught when it was :thumbup: maybe its not the herb for you tanz

I figured the same thing Dand, plus I don't think I took it at the right time too (I took it just after AF had gone ((the spotting phase)). I guess next time I will try Soy Isoflavones...stupid body!!!

hopingnowsit - you're taking everything I tried, I personally can't think of anything more. I would suggest after a while just give your body a chance to copy without the supplements - it may not do you great in the long run!!

Do you chart your temps or take opk's to maximise conception?


----------



## dandybrush

wow thats quite a list, i've only tried soy (for the last 3 cycles) i think it gave me strong Ov symptoms this time, when i increased the dose last cycle my Ov didnt seem strong at all, so this one i went bak to the lesser amount :thumbup: im on folic acid, i have tried the agnus castus tanz talked about, i think it helped me to Ov on my mega long cycle, but after that it didnt do anything. Maca is supposed to be quite good, though i cant find a tab small enough and less smelly than the large capsules i do have (so cant take it) it is supposed to help your whole system which in turn helps with fertility :thumbup: i havent tried anything else, but im thinking about going to a natural fertility specialist :thumbup: and see what they say


----------



## Tanzibar83

Dand - I tried getting a doctors appoinment today but couldn't get one - I'm tired of not knowing what my body is doing and I've got a point where I'm slightly scared. Surely if I was regular I'd be healthy right?

Gonna try get another appointment tomorrow and hope they don't just fob me off and tell me to come back when AF is here :(


----------



## dandybrush

if they fob you off try going to a diff dr, is it a gyn or gp you are seeing?


----------



## hopingnowsit

I do the opks and i was charting my temps but ive been seeing a fertility specialist and they have told me not to use it as the smallest bit of movement messes it all up...i take it at night and during the night i get hot flashes like crazy i never know which end of the bed i will wake up on lol...plus a little cramping once in a while and light headache during the day...this is my shot at trying it natural before my next dr app next month to talk about treatments


----------



## chele

:wave: hiya hoping, glad to have you on board, well not really, you shouldn't be here really, but you know what I mean. I hope you get some answers soon.

Wowwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wohoo: nice one wanting, that's brilliant news!!!! Congrats, take it easy. I had a friend who bled on and off loads for a few weeks at the beginning. Tom is 2 in April :hugs: xx


----------



## dandybrush

:yipee: yay for solid CH's and it finally corrected the day of Ov :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i had solid crosshairs this morning but now i have tons of ewcm keeps running out of me! so f knows whats going on lol have a dottede ch again now:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey um keep bding :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey um keep bding :shrug:

we havent do e any this cycle exept cd 18 lol as i keep getting infections i have the fs on the 21st cant wait hopefully will get clomid or sumin to help ovulat and sumin to clear up this stupid infection i keep getting


----------



## dandybrush

can i ask what kinda infection? 

TMI but sometimes after we bd, in the morning im mega itchy, like so bad it almost hurts and it can last for a few days, the only thing that gets it better is to have lots of showers and put cold water on it :shrug: other times...nothing :shrug: i might ask OH if he uses soap or something sometimes and nothing other times...i should prob mention it to the gyn...but its embarrassing :blush:


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy- Thank you hon! I'm trying to rest and not worry, but it's hard!!

hopingnowsit- Thank you hon and welcome to the thread! 

Tanzi- Thank you!! I will definitely keep checking in here. Right now I'm feeling cautiously excited but really worried and don't want to get too excited until I know more after my appointment on Thursday.

Chele- Thank you hon! It definitely helps to hear stories about women who had bleeding but went on to have healthy pregnancies! Right now I'm trying to stay optimistic but it's hard!


----------



## hopingnowsit

Wanting- My sister bleed through most of her pregnancy and she now has a beautiful healthy baby girl....I also have a friend who bleed during pregnancy and from what she says it was a real P.I.T.A but she has a healthy daughter as well...so keep your chin up hun and it will work out :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> can i ask what kinda infection?
> 
> TMI but sometimes after we bd, in the morning im mega itchy, like so bad it almost hurts and it can last for a few days, the only thing that gets it better is to have lots of showers and put cold water on it :shrug: other times...nothing :shrug: i might ask OH if he uses soap or something sometimes and nothing other times...i should prob mention it to the gyn...but its embarrassing :blush:

i suffer from recurent thrus and bacterial vaginosis i HATE it every cycle is thrush treetemnt or antibiotics and then vaginal gels after af:dohh:


----------



## chele

aw lindsey that must be a right pain in the bum all the time.
Nice temp drop at 6dpo though - so we're both 7dpo!!!!

Got loads of AF type cramping this afternoon. Lasted about 4 hours. Me thinks it'll be another crap and short luteal phase :cry:

How you feeling now wanting?


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls... well I have some bad news. Unfortunately I did miscarry. :cry: I had tried not to get my hopes up but in truth I did. 

I have to go back to see my OB/GYN in 2 weeks. I saw the nurse practitioner Thursday and she said that generally my OB/GYN likes patients to wait 2 cycles before TTC again! :wacko: I definitely don't want to wait 2 cycles and I'm going to tell my doctor that I would really like to restart Clomid next month. If I hadn't been testing early I probably would have never known I was pregnant in the first place and would have continued trying this month anyway, so I don't see the point in waiting. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

wanting :hugs: so sorry you will have your bub exactly when the time is right :hugs: i know its hard, so sorry you had to go through this


----------



## chele

oh wanting I am so so sorry :cry:

But I too get the feeling the same thing is happening to me.

Yesterday I was 9dpo and starting brown spotting.
Today just the same, only when I wipe, nothing on the pad.
I decided to do an HPT this afternoon for some bizarre reason and got a :bfp: 

I thought it must have been dodgy, so did another wee sample and got another BFP.
But something is not sitting right with me at all.
I last went to the toilet at 6.30 and had more of the brown discharge.
My thoughts are now as follows:
1. I am having a chemical pregnancy and my HPTs will disappear
2. I am pregnant but have low progesterone ( as I suspect I have LPD and will MC in a few weeks
3. I am pregnant, just having a mini bleed type thing and all will be ok
But I am pretty sure I am not going to be ok. It's this brown discharge that is making me worry so much. I wish I was temping (not that I could have got true results the past two nights thanks to Max's sleeping habits) as that might have given me a more clearer answer.

I just don't know what to do now. Just keep waiting and testing? What if the blood doesn't come? What if it does? Do I go to the doctor? Is it too late to get some kind of progesterone testing and treatment.

I've never been this stressed in my life and that is just not helping!!!!
Advise me please, what do I do, when do I seek medical help???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> oh wanting I am so so sorry :cry:
> 
> But I too get the feeling the same thing is happening to me.
> 
> Yesterday I was 9dpo and starting brown spotting.
> Today just the same, only when I wipe, nothing on the pad.
> I decided to do an HPT this afternoon for some bizarre reason and got a :bfp:
> 
> I thought it must have been dodgy, so did another wee sample and got another BFP.
> But something is not sitting right with me at all.
> I last went to the toilet at 6.30 and had more of the brown discharge.
> My thoughts are now as follows:
> 1. I am having a chemical pregnancy and my HPTs will disappear
> 2. I am pregnant but have low progesterone ( as I suspect I have LPD and will MC in a few weeks
> 3. I am pregnant, just having a mini bleed type thing and all will be ok
> But I am pretty sure I am not going to be ok. It's this brown discharge that is making me worry so much. I wish I was temping (not that I could have got true results the past two nights thanks to Max's sleeping habits) as that might have given me a more clearer answer.
> 
> I just don't know what to do now. Just keep waiting and testing? What if the blood doesn't come? What if it does? Do I go to the doctor? Is it too late to get some kind of progesterone testing and treatment.
> 
> I've never been this stressed in my life and that is just not helping!!!!
> Advise me please, what do I do, when do I seek medical help???

id try see a doc hun as they can do bloods to see ur levels etc


----------



## chele

that's what I'm thinking, but tomorrow being a sunday I am not sure what to do. And I doubt I'll get into to see a doctor on monday as my surgery are crap at giving same day appointments.


----------



## wanting2010

I would definitely seek medical attention! Maybe go to an emergency room to have them check your levels. In my research I've found that some bleeding/spotting in early pregnancy is really common and it's pretty much 50/50 as to whether a miscarriage will happen or not. I'm not sure if it's too late for progesterone supplementation...my doctor told me that as soon as I get my next BFP they are going to start me on progesterone in case that was my problem. Good luck hon!!


----------



## dandybrush

chele :hugs: i dotn know girl, i have everything crossed for you


----------



## chele

wanting2010 said:


> I would definitely seek medical attention! Maybe go to an emergency room to have them check your levels. In my research I've found that some bleeding/spotting in early pregnancy is really common and it's pretty much 50/50 as to whether a miscarriage will happen or not. I'm not sure if it's too late for progesterone supplementation...my doctor told me that as soon as I get my next BFP they are going to start me on progesterone in case that was my problem. Good luck hon!!

I don't think a&e do that in the uk. I'll see what tomorrow brings and get an emergency appointment on Monday (my LO has one at 4.30pm which I'll nick from him (his is for eczema so can wait a day or two)) but I'd obv prefer to be seen in the morning so I can get a blood test done the same day if possible


----------



## wanting2010

chele said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> I would definitely seek medical attention! Maybe go to an emergency room to have them check your levels. In my research I've found that some bleeding/spotting in early pregnancy is really common and it's pretty much 50/50 as to whether a miscarriage will happen or not. I'm not sure if it's too late for progesterone supplementation...my doctor told me that as soon as I get my next BFP they are going to start me on progesterone in case that was my problem. Good luck hon!!
> 
> I don't think a&e do that in the uk. I'll see what tomorrow brings and get an emergency appointment on Monday (my LO has one at 4.30pm which I'll nick from him (his is for eczema so can wait a day or two)) but I'd obv prefer to be seen in the morning so I can get a blood test done the same day if possibleClick to expand...

Oh I see... well I'm thinking of you hon! I hope that everything works out okay for you!!!!!


----------



## chele

Well I started mild cramping at 6am. Did an IC at 7.15 and it's positive again but I'm now bleeding
Chemical pregnancy? Do I do anything about it or just let nature take it's course? :cry: :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> I would definitely seek medical attention! Maybe go to an emergency room to have them check your levels. In my research I've found that some bleeding/spotting in early pregnancy is really common and it's pretty much 50/50 as to whether a miscarriage will happen or not. I'm not sure if it's too late for progesterone supplementation...my doctor told me that as soon as I get my next BFP they are going to start me on progesterone in case that was my problem. Good luck hon!!
> 
> I don't think a&e do that in the uk. I'll see what tomorrow brings and get an emergency appointment on Monday (my LO has one at 4.30pm which I'll nick from him (his is for eczema so can wait a day or two)) but I'd obv prefer to be seen in the morning so I can get a blood test done the same day if possibleClick to expand...

 when i had a chem last year we told a pork to get int said we had a positive test what we did more then once and had pains in my stomache etc a&e had no choice then but to do bloods and another preg test


----------



## chele

I've thought about doing that. I just don't know. My heads a mess!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> I've thought about doing that. I just don't know. My heads a mess!

it would put ur mind at rest what ever the outcome hun and at least you would know if that makes sence? especialy now you have had yet another pos


----------



## chele

Yep def makes sense. I think if I get another one tomorrow I'll go down x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Yep def makes sense. I think if I get another one tomorrow I'll go down x

good luck hun hopefully its just spotting lots of ladies get in early preg:hugs:


----------



## chele

I know, just know I'm not one of those lucky ones!


----------



## Tanzibar83

wanting - I'm so sorry to hear the terrible news, you have the support and encouragement to heal over time from us here on BnB xx

Chele - I don't know what to say, I don't want to jinx you but I wish you all the best with what ever happens tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, x


----------



## dandybrush

well girls, i feel absolutely normal, my nips have stopped hurting as they do so i fully expect to see AF on the weekend :(


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thats crap to hear dandy - at least something is happening down below for you!

My boobs have been hurting like hell over the past few days myself, they just feel really heavy and very sensitive and I won't let my husband go anywhere near them as the slightest movement gets me in agony!


----------



## chele

Sounds great tanz!!!!

Dandy- I had diddly squat when I got my bfp with Max :hugs: 
Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hey hopingnowsit what's your story? How long have you trying to concieve?


----------



## hopingnowsit

wifeyw said:


> Hey hopingnowsit what's your story? How long have you trying to concieve?

Hi Wifey....Well it took me a while to conceive my first and after i had her we started trying for another which was 3 and a half years ago but no luck...sooo finally i went to my dr and asked them about getting on clomid...they said they had to do blood work then and us and then send all that to a fertility specialist which was a year ago this month...i waited until nov to get in to see him then did all them test again but more detailed and trans vag us and was diagnosed with PCOS..which explained why I was only having 4-8 periods a year I was not and do not ovulate so i just got preg with my daughter by a slim to none chance that my body slipped up and released that egg yay...so then had to get SA done and go back no 25th to discuss treatment options...however i have taken soy isoflavones this cycle just to see what happens:) :dust:


----------



## wifeyw

aww I'm glad you got lucky first time round who can believe that. Did your SA come back ok or are you waiting until then to hear what the results are? well fingers crossed you will get a BFP pretty soon xx


----------



## hopingnowsit

We are waiting till then to get the results...all they would tell us over the phone is it was less than optimal....i hope i get a :bfp: soon too :dust:


----------



## chele

Hope it was a mistake and the results are fab! :hugs:

Well I had another bfp this morning so I went to the doctor and they've done bloods to check my HCG levels and I can phone after 3 tomorrow for the results

My body is taunting me though. The bleeding is stop start, only when I wipe, nothing on the pad, no clots and no cramps. It's teasing me, I'm just waiting for a proper MC AF to happen now :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

chele said:


> Hope it was a mistake and the results are fab! :hugs:
> 
> Well I had another bfp this morning so I went to the doctor and they've done bloods to check my HCG levels and I can phone after 3 tomorrow for the results
> 
> My body is taunting me though. The bleeding is stop start, only when I wipe, nothing on the pad, no clots and no cramps. It's teasing me, I'm just waiting for a proper MC AF to happen now :cry:

:hugs: hopefully its just spotting hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies im 12 dpo and cramping like hell today defo feels ike af is on way BOUT TIME TOO!:happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Chele - it sounds promising for you still, If I was you I'd put your feet up have a brew and just take it easy over the next couple of days, 

good luck!!


----------



## wanting2010

Chele I hope you get some great news tomorrow!! I think it's a good sign that you're only having some spotting when you wipe. I agree with Tanzi, put your feet up and rest as much as you can over the next few days!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

chele said:


> Hope it was a mistake and the results are fab! :hugs:
> 
> Well I had another bfp this morning so I went to the doctor and they've done bloods to check my HCG levels and I can phone after 3 tomorrow for the results
> 
> My body is taunting me though. The bleeding is stop start, only when I wipe, nothing on the pad, no clots and no cramps. It's teasing me, I'm just waiting for a proper MC AF to happen now :cry:

Chele Thats really good I'm sure everythings great the signs are good.. just relax and let us know how tomarrow goes. fingers crossed xx:baby:


----------



## chele

Thanks ladies. Will keep you informed

Hope somethings finally stirring Lindsey!x


----------



## Carhar

Hi ladies can I join you?

I'm 31 and I've been ttc #1 with pcos for 4 months. I've only had two complete cycles. I'm on my third cycle currently cd44 and nothing. I've had a couple of positive opks, due to lh surges but no temp increases just drops then back to normal.

In Nov I was diagnosed with pcos, but my only symptoms are irregular cycles and cysts. Funnily enough I was oving when they did the scan, but it was my first cycle in 6 months!!! No chance of a bean sticking.

I've been referred to a fertility specialist with my first appt on 1 April. 

It so nice to find a thread with others that understand the frustrations.

Chele- good luck I have my fx for you x


----------



## chele

Thanks carhar and welcome
You're in the right place here as a lot of us are in the same boat as you. It's great you've been sent for referral and hopefully you'll get some answers or some clomid soon x


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome Carhar! We can all definitely relate to the frustration of long irregular cycles!! Hopefully you will get some answers when you see the fertility specialist!!


----------



## Carhar

Thank you. I really hope I get some answers. Roll on 1 April!

I went to my first reflexology session on Sat she didn't seem to think there was any problems with my ovaries, so I guess my hormones are just haywire. I hope or should I say I'm praying clomid is the answer. 

How long have you all been ttc? X


----------



## wanting2010

I've been trying for almost 7 months. I found out I have PCOS right after we started trying so that was a blessing that we didn't have to try and try unsuccessfully before finding out something was wrong. My OB/GYN put me on Clomid and I've done 3 Clomid cycles. I didn't think it was going to work for me but I ended up oving for the first time on my first cycle at 150 mg (no ov at 50 or 100 mg), and I did get my BFP but it ended in an early m/c.

This month is all natural and I have to go back to my OB/GYN next week for a follow up, and I'm hoping she won't make me wait another cycle before going back on the Clomid!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woken this morning with the worst kinda cramps i get only normaly get theses when af is here but shes taunting me with cramps on there own:cry:


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry for your loss wanting2010:hugs:

There's lots of ladies on here who get their bfp the next month as you're super fertile. I hope it works out for you. 

Whisperofhope- just checked out you chart. I can sympathize with your long cycle. I hate it when there's cramps and no af. I hope it's a good sign for you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm sorry for your loss wanting2010:hugs:
> 
> There's lots of ladies on here who get their bfp the next month as you're super fertile. I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Whisperofhope- just checked out you chart. I can sympathize with your long cycle. I hate it when there's cramps and no af. I hope it's a good sign for you x

thanks hun ive had some spottining today so hiopefully shes not far away


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :witch: has landed


----------



## wanting2010

Awesome Lindsey!!! I'm so glad this frustrating and long cycle has ended for you!!


----------



## Carhar

Really pleased for you! Cd1 and fx it's a 9 month cycle (with a bfp right at the start).

I had a cb smiley and pos ic opk tonight just 11 days after my last. Fx it's not another surge and my temps increase. I also did a hpt. I don't why, but I frequently get evaps on the ic's.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morniing ladies af is being a nasty moo to me this cycle really painfull and heavy im really hoping this will be my last af for at least 9 mths BUT with a reason nowjust cos a stupid cycle lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay AF showed for you Lindsey :)

She finally made an appearance for myself today too! so I'm now planning to do the isofavones this time round - when should I start taking them?


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance: yay for the end of a cycle...pity its not the cycle ending we want :dohh: 

welcome carhar :hugs: so sorry to hear you are struggling with your cycles also :hugs: I have been TTC for 11 months :dohh: im about to start clomid hopefully i have pcos too :dohh: good luck, hope your dr gets you sorted


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: tanz :) i took my soy cd 4-8 i thought when i took it earlier 3-7 my cycle was longer...but this one is pretty long also :shrug: so i guess take it whenever sorry im no help

i think they say if you take it early eg 2-6 you have a chance of more eggies popping out but possibly not fully matured :shrug: and if you go later eg 5-9 you have chance of a more matured egg, it depends what you wanna try for :shrug: i went kinda in the middle but if i have to do soy again i might try for more eggies and go early


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hmm well I've taken one tonight (probably way too early isn't it?? oops) - I'll do it cd 3-6 to be on the safe side. Whats the best sort of dosage to take per day?


----------



## hopingnowsit

Ladies I need your advice so this is my first cycle of soy...normally i dont ovulate at all but i've had all the signs and was sure i was going to o today or tomorrow(crystallized saliva test,high cervix,a little EWCM,yesterday I had twinges...me and OH were gonna :sex:tonight...but i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was brown/pinkishred!!!!! What is that? Have any of you experienced this? Please let me know if you have any info...the :witch: left days ago


----------



## wanting2010

hopingnowsit said:


> Ladies I need your advice so this is my first cycle of soy...normally i dont ovulate at all but i've had all the signs and was sure i was going to o today or tomorrow(crystallized saliva test,high cervix,a little EWCM,yesterday I had twinges...me and OH were gonna :sex:tonight...but i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was brown/pinkishred!!!!! What is that? Have any of you experienced this? Please let me know if you have any info...the :witch: left days ago

I have heard of women having ovulation spotting before... so that could be what you're experiencing! Signs all sound good- get to BDing!!


----------



## hopingnowsit

i hope so...i'm on it...thank you :)


----------



## dandybrush

tanz long as you take from 80mg = 50mg of clomid approx to 200mg - that is the absolute max you can take a day of soy

the first time i did soy i took 100mg for 3 days then 120mg for 2, that seemed to work for me, that the same dosage i took this time, i think my cycle is longer than the first one though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i thought soy was working for me until the last cycle was so long and confusing i will NOT be doing it again nor agnus castus or anything else:nope:


----------



## Carhar

I brought soy today and I'm in two minds about using it. I also brought apple cider vinegar which tastes disgusting!

I've been using vitex but it hasn't done anything this cycle.

Any recommendations or should I let nature take it's course? X


----------



## dandybrush

carhar :shrug: i would ditch the vitex :thumbup: and maybe try the soy when you AF starts...but you have only been ttc for 4 months also, i gave myself 6 months before i started trying things :shrug: its up to you i guess


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I brought soy today and I'm in two minds about using it. I also brought apple cider vinegar which tastes disgusting!
> 
> I've been using vitex but it hasn't done anything this cycle.
> 
> Any recommendations or should I let nature take it's course? X

in my experiance and this is just me ANYTHING im not given by a doc seems to make things worse cycle wise, the soy worked for a month we think, the ac caused middle cycle bleeding and pain


----------



## Carhar

Thanks. I've been getting a bit of pain at first I thought I was oving but it was probably the vitex affecting my cysts. So will take your advice and ditch it.

Soy has so many mixed reviews and my af is unlikely anytime soon. It's only 3 weeks til my appointment so I may leave it. Pretty sure my cb smiley was another lh surge as temps haven't increased yet. PMA PMA, lol!

I HATE long irregular cycles. It was bliss until I started ttc x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ah cool - thanks for that dand - Not sure if I've posted it on here but I've been thinking I'm so very tired of this TTC business I think it's probably time me and hubby go from TTC to NTNP :(

I think I'd rather just try and regulate my periods for now.


----------



## dandybrush

tanz i fully get what you mean :hugs: we are giving ourselves a full year of help with the gyn and ttc then come december this year if nada we may get another puppy and take a break :thumbup: that will be 2 years ttc for us by then


----------



## chele

I took agnus castus this cycle and also the cycle when I got pregnant with Max so I think it's just a fluke but it kind of worked for me.

Been having a few issues, but so far am pregnant. Just hoping it sticks around as am shit scared about my potential LPD causing havoc. With Max things were easy as I had a 14 day LP but now cause it's only 9/10 I just don't know and I had spotting 9 and 10dpo and bleeding 11, 12 and 13 dpo

So I'll be hanging around here a lot longer yet if you'll still have me xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Chele - so glad to hear your update - I hope you've been taking it easy and have been occupying your mind to take it off all the worries of early pregnany (but I bet it's really hard for you right now).

How have you been today?

As for me I feel like giving up baby making, it's nearly been 7 months since TTC and I'm just mega tired of it. I think I class myself as Not Trying Not Preventing - it's easier that way on my sex life which doesn't seem like a chore nowadays.


----------



## chele

Am ok thanks Tanz. Got over the fact it's def not chemical but just desperate to see a heartbeat. Stupid LPD shitting me up

It took me 10 months to get Max so I know how you feel and I felt at the time it was a bloody miracle. But you've hit the nail on the head- sex needs to be fun again and not just a chore. Both my BFPs have been through routinely timed sex and it would have been nice to have conceived through proper fun loving sex so yeah, give that a go for a while.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Chele - I wish you all the best and please keep posting on here, I don't really read any announcements or success stories on BnB so I'd love to follow yours.

I feel defeated by it all, I really do. Im sat here right now and you know how you can imagine certain future events (like a wedding day, buying a house, big life stuff??) - well I truthfully cannot see myself becoming a mother, I think a part of me right now is so angry and frustrated that I don't want to be a mother which breaks my heart but I'm just so confused I don't know what to do.

a part of me just wants to tell my family and friends of this anguish because it will release the pressure but I'm worried of the responses from people and quite frankly the less people who know the less people will be thinking "Is she pregnant yet? I wonder if she has been trying again"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

went out today and brought my full pregnancy vits for ttc and pregnancy so thats me sorted for the next 2 mths now its just a case of getting a bubba in there too lol. chele huge congrats and lots of sticky dust for you:hugs: we been trying 2 years come august feels ages :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

well :witch: is here :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

tanz :hugs: i cannot see me becoming a mother either :cry: it feels like a dream that will never come true :cry:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Aww hugs to you dandy - I swear this forum keeps me from exploding, if I didn't have you girls to talk to I'd be in a far off worse state. I think I'm more annoyed and angry by people who become pregnant who don't want children or just aren't ready for them - how unfair is that?


----------



## hopingnowsit

dandybrush said:


> well :witch: is here :cry:

awww sorry to hear that dandybrush hopefully this cycle will work out for you :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey Chele - I wish you all the best and please keep posting on here, I don't really read any announcements or success stories on BnB so I'd love to follow yours.
> 
> I feel defeated by it all, I really do. Im sat here right now and you know how you can imagine certain future events (like a wedding day, buying a house, big life stuff??) - well I truthfully cannot see myself becoming a mother, I think a part of me right now is so angry and frustrated that I don't want to be a mother which breaks my heart but I'm just so confused I don't know what to do.
> 
> a part of me just wants to tell my family and friends of this anguish because it will release the pressure but I'm worried of the responses from people and quite frankly the less people who know the less people will be thinking "Is she pregnant yet? I wonder if she has been trying again"

tanzibar...i know how you feel...it took me almost 4 years to conceive my first and now i am trying to conceive my 2nd and its bee 3 and a half years...just keep your chin up cause the sun will come out tomorrow(just not sure which tomorrow :) but it will come...have patience faith and hope xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

hopingnowsit - thanks for your encouraging words, I'm normally someone who when I have my mind set to something I won't stop until I've got it but I feel this is something out of my control and so I'm not sure how long I can stay positive for. I don't know how you managed to keep trying for 4 years (and then another 3), that to me shows you were truly wanting to become a parent :)


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies... can i join? i know this is a long-established thread but i have very irregular cycles and its driving me nuts!! im currently on CD 15, stopped bleeding on CD9 and been doing OPKS every day, no + yet! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

NuKe said:


> hi ladies... can i join? i know this is a long-established thread but i have very irregular cycles and its driving me nuts!! im currently on CD 15, stopped bleeding on CD9 and been doing OPKS every day, no + yet! :flower:

hiya nuke my goodness poppy has got big! its lindseyanne btw lol did u a few siggys:flower: hope this cycle isnt too long for you:hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Hi NuKe, I'm a newbie to this thread too. Fx for your pos opk.

Chele - that's great news! I'm not sure if vit b complex messed up this cycle as I prev ov'd with ac, but it could have been a fluke. What dosage were you taking of ac and when? x

Tanzibar83- I'm like you want everything now! Struggling with my long irregular cycles. Have you tried reflexology? I'm going every two weeks it's helping me get over the stresses and fears of both not being able to have kids as well as if I do. It sounds stupid but I'll be just as scared if I find out I'm pregnant as I am that I won't have kids. Sound so messed up, lol. I suppose it's more fear I'll mess up. Such a control freak!

Try something for you that will relax you. I'd recommend reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility if you haven't already read it. I totally understand what you mean about nt/np x


----------



## chele

I was on 400mg from CD3 I think until I ovulated when I stopped (because you're supposed to)


----------



## Carhar

I was taking 1000mg in the morning from cd1 to ov. Perhaps I was taking too much. Thanks Chele x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar said:


> Tanzibar83- I'm like you want everything now! Struggling with my long irregular cycles. Have you tried reflexology? I'm going every two weeks it's helping me get over the stresses and fears of both not being able to have kids as well as if I do. It sounds stupid but I'll be just as scared if I find out I'm pregnant as I am that I won't have kids. Sound so messed up, lol. I suppose it's more fear I'll mess up. Such a control freak!
> 
> Try something for you that will relax you. I'd recommend reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility if you haven't already read it. I totally understand what you mean about nt/np x

Reflexology - wow that sounds bendy but equally satisfying. I know what you mean about being scared when you do become pregnant, I think I'm more scared of telling my dad (I know he won't be happy at all).

I'll have a look at that book - I've spent so much money on TTC so far I've sort of got to a stage where I refuse to spend any more money on something which probably won't even happen at this rate. Cheers for that.

I read an article the other day where this woman fell pregnant and took a whole year off work and 3 months after having her baby she fell pregnant again and told her work she'd return 2 months down the line but will be back on maternity leave after a further 3 for ANOTHER year. 

Anyway the company made her redundant but it was claimed her boss got rid of her cause she was preggers again and didn't want to keep her on and she won a 5 figure sum. It's women like her who give us hard working women a bad name - I'm so annoyed at her. At my work you can have 6 months off max, anything more and you have to take pay cuts but she was essentially on full pay maternity leave for 2 years. How messed up is that?

I was so unsure of the best moves to take when it comes to work and becoming pregnant - but after silly women like her come along and take the mick, I would either A. look for another job or B. just not take the mick like that.

Grrr, I know sometimes you can't plan these things but surely after being on full pay for 12 months even though you aren't at work you could at least show some loyalty with your job and learn to take basic precautions (condoms, hello?) and give it some time at least.

Sorry for ranting but this country is messed up to begin with, employers really do need to evaluate if us women are employable at child bearing ages. I'm very grateful to be in a job myself currently so I wouldn't want to take the risk she stupidly did!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Here's the article if you want to read it:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...egnancies-5-figure-payout-sacked-manager.html


----------



## dandybrush

wells girls the good news is OH did his SA :happydance: 

the bad news is i cant see the gyn till 30 march, which means ill prob miss the clomid taking window, and this may be a loooonnnnggg cycle

i could take the soy and not tell her :shrug: but what if she does want me to start the clomid at the later date? :shrug:

do u girls think i should take the soy or go au naturale this cycle? :shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Dandy - I think you should go au naturale this cycle and see what happens. I didn't bother with Soy myself (well thats because I've given up TTC at all) - I would probably wait to see what the Gyn says. xx


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: thanx tanz, dont give up girlie :hugs: 

I will go au naturale :thumbup: lets hope the soy has taught my ovaries some manners so they ov at the right time :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

id defo go all natural dandy hun, im doing the same this cycle so maybe we will be lucky and ov ealry:shrug: lol i have my first fs apt in 6 days so nervouse about it. im having uite a few ov symptoms already way too early at 8 dpo lol but boobs are sore, crampy, hair on chin, and awfull moodswings:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey do you mean CD8 not 8dpo? :shrug: 

yes lets hope we both get lucky and have nice good early Ov's :thumbup:

oooh :happydance: cant wait for you to see the FS :happydance:...cant wait for me to see the gyn either :dohh: but it feels aaaaagggggeeeees away :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Tanzi- I know how ya feel hon. We've also been TTC for 7 months- the longest 7 months of my life!!! There are ladies who try for so much longer and do go on to get their BFPs, though. Try to stay positive!! Maybe it would help take some of the stress off if you took a little break from actively trying. :flower:

Dandy- sorry the witch got you hon!! Yay for your OH doing his SA!! March 30 will be here before ya know it. I would probably go natural this cycle in case your GYN does want you to take Clomid mid-cycle or something. :thumbup:

Nuke- welcome to the thread hon!! :hugs:

Lindsey- I always get nervous before appointments and stuff but it always feels good afterwards to know that you're getting somewhere. :flower:

As for me...I had my follow up with my OB/GYN today. I can start Clomid again on my next cycle, so I'm happy about that! :happydance:I'm supposed to take Provera starting April 1 to bring on AF. She also said that when I get my next positive pregnancy test that she's going to start me on progesterone supplements in case low progesterone is what caused my m/c- she said there's no way to know for sure if that was the issue, but that taking it just in case can't hurt. I'm hoping and praying that I will get my sticky BFP in time for mine and my hubby's anniversary in May!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey do you mean CD8 not 8dpo? :shrug:
> 
> yes lets hope we both get lucky and have nice good early Ov's :thumbup:
> 
> oooh :happydance: cant wait for you to see the FS :happydance:...cant wait for me to see the gyn either :dohh: but it feels aaaaagggggeeeees away :dohh:

oooops yeh lmao 8 dpo i was half asleep yesterday:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

yay for you appy wanting :happydance: so glad that you are back on track :thumbup:

and yes im going au naturale this cycle and im not going to stress, in fact im going to try to destress myself completely :thumbup:

I was talking to my dog trainer about an issue im having with my dog, and she has basically told me that he is stressed, and i need to destress him. The issue started about a year ago, and thinking back about a year ago, we stopped seeing his bff (a kelpie named charlie) we started ttc and we started agility. so im gonna stop all agillity training, try to destress myself (he's prob picking up my stress) and see if we can start to solve his problem :thumbup: i love my dog more than life and i'll do anything for him...sorry for talking about off topic stuff guys


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks dandy! I'm glad to be moving onto my next cycle even though a new BFP seems so far away.

I could definitely use some destressing as well! I feel so overwhelmed with everything right now. I definitely think that animals can sense how humans feel and that rubs off onto them. My furbabies always seem to know when I'm not feeling well, or when I'm sad, or when I'm stressed out.


----------



## dandybrush

yes im beginning to think raz is mostly stressed out because of my stress TTC but im going to stop agility and try to get him to relax a bit too, to help him calm fully down


----------



## Tanzibar83

wanting2010 said:


> Tanzi- I know how ya feel hon. We've also been TTC for 7 months- the longest 7 months of my life!!! There are ladies who try for so much longer and do go on to get their BFPs, though. Try to stay positive!! Maybe it would help take some of the stress off if you took a little break from actively trying. :flower:

Thanks for the words Wanting :) With every day that goes by the more and more I'm realising I may not become a mother at all (I'm not saying it's impossible I am just thinking more level headed and realistic). These thoughts have completely destroyed me on the inside and I feel the past 7 months have just been a complete waste of time effort and money and has just been emotionally draining :(

The more and more BFP's I hear about the more I think there must be something wrong with me so I get scared as every new one pops up. (Not that I'm annoyed at Mothers to be!!).


----------



## wanting2010

I think it's completely natural to question if you're meant to be/will ever be a mother. I worry about that too. Sometimes I think, well there's got to be someone who can't have kids and maybe that someone is me. I just try to put those negative thoughts aside. Definitely easier said than done, though, and I always find myself going back to the same thoughts eventually. I also try to remind myself of all the success stories of women who have tried for years before getting their BFPs. It kind of gives me a little morale booster.

Struggling with TTC is most definitely so hard to go through but I hope and pray that in the end I will be holding my sweet baby and all the struggles and tears and heartace will be totally worth it. That's what keeps me going. :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, well I finally got an appoinment with the Doctors (I had to lie and tell them it was urgent). So here's whats happening, he wants me to wait until about CD40 and then go for my CD21 blood tests (with having a cycle every 50+ days he feels thats the best time). Also I told a porky and said we've been trying for a year (it's been 7 months really but I'm tired of waiting) and from that he's referred me to a Gynacologist :D:D:D:D:D:D

I'm actually feeling pretty safe and comfy with that thought, even if I am diagnosed with PCOS or something else I'm just glad the proverbial ball is rolling. My hubby came with me so I'm glad I had his support there.

It was funny because the doc said he feels I've done my research and I told him that I seek comfort online to you girls - I thought he'd moan about that but he didnt say anything!


----------



## Carhar

That's great news about your appointment Tanzibar83. Fx it comes through quickly, mine didn't take long and I was able to book online.

It's rediculous we have to wait a year as it should be on a case by case basis. I said we'd been actively trying since Oct but nt/np previously. Mr dr knows I have pcos and have long cycles due to infrequent ovulation. 

I would lend you my taking charge of your fertility book but it's a bit of a bible. I think they have a website which might be useful. 

Lots of PMA and :dust: for every one x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Carhar. I think it's daft we have to wait a year before being referred - I mean what if there is something wrong with yourself (something potentially fatal) which only gets detected with a Gynacologist?? Don't they say the earlier they detect these things the better?

I've just had a nosy at your Ovulation chart and have a question. How can an OPK detect ovulation 4 times yet no AF? I would be mega stressed out I kept on getting false info :S

How were you diagnosed with PCOS? The doctor said to me it's 2 of 3 things which would be a good indicator - it would come up in the blood tests\a scan\ and I can't remember the 3rd!

I think I'll have a look at the website, see what I can take from it :)


----------



## Carhar

Lol. It's frustrating but false opks are just part of my cycle with pcos. I have loads of lh surges but no egg is released. Some women don't ov but get their af. If I don't ov I don't get an af. I *think* I may have ov'd this time though. If I have I think it was by 2nd reflexology session that did it.

I had a blood test and it showed high lh. I was referred through my work's private healthcare to a gynecologist. It was confirmed that I had cysts on both ovaries, at the time he could see I was about to ov. Basically I had a pelvic ultrasound which was a camera on a long thin stick they insert into your uterus. It's similar to a smear, not painful just unpleasant. I then had cd1 blood test which all came back fine. 

I only have irregular cycles and cysts, no other symptoms. Some women have heavy periods, others weight problems. Pcos varies from one women to the next. The dr I saw privately thought my condition would be remedied with clomid and wanted me to go back to him. However it would have been very expensive.

Even if you have pcos, although it's not curable. There are lots of things you can do to minimize it's affect x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all?imnot sure where i amin my cycle as keep forgetting to temp due to restless sleep etc buti have my first fs appointment tomoz and imgonna ask about pcos etc as there is something not right, ben thinks its just stress but im not sure at all


----------



## Tanzibar83

carhar - were you able to see the camera footage or did they not let you? I hope when I go they don't do that, I found a smear test weird enough! I do have hope that if I am a PCOS sufferer because Victoria Beckham suffers from it too and she's onto baby no 4! I just want to know whats happening down there.

PS - I sent you a friend request on FF so if you're wondering who it's from...its me!

Hey Linds - good luck with the appointment tomorrow, keep on pestering the doctors to test for all sorts :)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls

tanz :hugs: glad to see your provierbial ball is rolling :thumbup:


----------



## Carhar

Tanz- You can see it if you want to, but you don't have to look.

Whisper- gl tomorrow, I hope you get what you want out of it x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Tanz- You can see it if you want to, but you don't have to look.
> 
> Whisper- gl tomorrow, I hope you get what you want out of it x

thank you i do too:)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Well ladies:flower:....Just thought I would pop on and say:wave: I haven't been up to much just spring cleaning :wacko: and completely rearranged my living room...i'm 8dpo today and their was a dip in my temp today so i'm hoping tomorrow that temp will go flying back up and it will look like a possible implantation dip:blush: I am really hoping this is my month as I don't normally ovulate, just once in a blue moon but I took soy this cycle and what do you ya know i had a clear temp shift and all the other signs so as far as FF is concerned I Od this cycle..Last time I Od was in June last year:dohh: We'll see:shrug: So how is everyone? It's been really quiet I see....Well have a wonderful day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do u ladies think the bottom test could be close to ov?
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopingnowsit

WhisperOfHope said:


> do u ladies think the bottom test could be close to ov?

looks like it may be approaching but it is still quite light


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hopingnowsit said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> do u ladies think the bottom test could be close to ov?
> 
> looks like it may be approaching but it is still quite lightClick to expand...

its the darkest ive ever had so we gonna go to our flat tomoz night and have some us time with the blow up bed lol


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> do u ladies think the bottom test could be close to ov?

I can't use these opks as they don't work for me. I never get more than a shadow, but get positives on cb digis. It looks like it's getting there. Fx for you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> do u ladies think the bottom test could be close to ov?
> 
> I can't use these opks as they don't work for me. I never get more than a shadow, but get positives on cb digis. It looks like it's getting there. Fx for you xClick to expand...

ive read alot of ladies cant use them especialy if they have pcos what is sumin i think i may have:shrug: just seen ur in bedforshire i lived in milton keynes up until decmeber last year:thumbup:


----------



## Carhar

MKs not far from me. I'm in a little village between Dunstable and Leighton Buzzard. Love shopping in MK. 

I can use some ic opks, but not the one step one which are everywhere!

I also frequently get evaps on the same brand hpts. Very frustrating! Learnt my lesson quickly, lol x


----------



## wanting2010

Tanzi- Great news! So glad that the ball is rolling for you now!! I think it is crazy you have to wait a year before starting tests when there's obviously something going on since you have irregular cycles, etc. I'm fortunate that I didn't have to wait a year before getting treatment, and if I did I would have definitely stretched the truth a little too!

hopingnowsit- Hey hon!! I desperately need to do some spring cleaning at my house! I think I'm gonna get started on that tomorrow!! Fingers crossed for you!

Lindsey- I think it looks like it's getting closer but still not quite there. Definitely a good sign that it's the darkest one you've ever had! Hopefully it will turn positive in a day or two! Was your appointment with the fs today? How did it go hon??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Tanzi- Great news! So glad that the ball is rolling for you now!! I think it is crazy you have to wait a year before starting tests when there's obviously something going on since you have irregular cycles, etc. I'm fortunate that I didn't have to wait a year before getting treatment, and if I did I would have definitely stretched the truth a little too!
> 
> hopingnowsit- Hey hon!! I desperately need to do some spring cleaning at my house! I think I'm gonna get started on that tomorrow!! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Lindsey- I think it looks like it's getting closer but still not quite there. Definitely a good sign that it's the darkest one you've ever had! Hopefully it will turn positive in a day or two! Was your appointment with the fs today? How did it go hon??

my appointment is today at ten past 1 im sooo nervouse


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> MKs not far from me. I'm in a little village between Dunstable and Leighton Buzzard. Love shopping in MK.
> 
> I can use some ic opks, but not the one step one which are everywhere!
> 
> I also frequently get evaps on the same brand hpts. Very frustrating! Learnt my lesson quickly, lol x

so do i come to think of it superdrugs i VERY often got evap lines but a couuple of them were chemichals the doc told me:shrug: wondering if they werent. im back in mk for 5 days in june cant wait hubbyless lol so can do what i want with my mates and fam:haha:


----------



## wanting2010

WhisperOfHope said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey- I think it looks like it's getting closer but still not quite there. Definitely a good sign that it's the darkest one you've ever had! Hopefully it will turn positive in a day or two! Was your appointment with the fs today? How did it go hon??
> 
> my appointment is today at ten past 1 im sooo nervouseClick to expand...

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey- I think it looks like it's getting closer but still not quite there. Definitely a good sign that it's the darkest one you've ever had! Hopefully it will turn positive in a day or two! Was your appointment with the fs today? How did it go hon??
> 
> my appointment is today at ten past 1 im sooo nervouseClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck!! Let us know how it goes! :flower:Click to expand...

i will do will be poping back home after so will come on and inform you what happens:) gota go soon as so much needs done before we go


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got back from fs . got to go for bloods day 21 ansd again day 3 but she suspects pcos she did a smear and tried to do an internal ultrasound but i tense up for things like that so she couldnt do it she did a normal one instead after id drank 9 cups of water! lol andshe said everything looked normal :shrug: she was looking at sumin that was around 1 cm so think that was maybe a folli but not sure. if the bloods bring back nothing then the next step is hsg or what ever its called and spewrm annalasys for ben


----------



## hopingnowsit

hey....so i thought yesterday i may have had an implantation dip but today my temp didn't go back up that high :( i didn't get the best sleep last night either....what do you think
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Carhar

Whisper - I hate to say it but you chart does look similar to mine. So does sound like pcos. I'm not sure the point of cd21 bloods though as you have such long cycles :shrug:. I think they do it systematically assuming everyone has a perfect 28 day cycle *I wish*!

Fx you're just about to ov x

Hoping- your temp could be on it's way back up. At least it didn't stay as low. I hope it is implantation x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Whisper - I hate to say it but you chart does look similar to mine. So does sound like pcos. I'm not sure the point of cd21 bloods though as you have such long cycles :shrug:. I think they do it systematically assuming everyone has a perfect 28 day cycle *I wish*!
> 
> Fx you're just about to ov x
> 
> Hoping- your temp could be on it's way back up. At least it didn't stay as low. I hope it is implantation x

u know what id be over the moon if it came back it was as id have a reason for the pains i keep getting the un lady like hairs and the stupid cyclles:shrug: but yesterday when she did the scan there was sumin he was measuring that was roughly 1 cm in size ben thinks it may of been a folical but shse never said he just mutterd something and then said she wantss to do bloods


----------



## Carhar

It does sound like a cyst as my follicles are usually 20-22mm at ovulation. It would make sense with the pain you are getting.

I am going armed with my charts to my appointment along with the letters from when I was diagnosed with pcos. I hope they won't do bloods again.

Fx you get some answers soon x


----------



## Carhar

Hi, I hope everyone's okay. 

I have my fs appointment next week and was wondering what to expect. I'm hoping they won't check out my pcos as I have had all the checks done privately. Will they perscribe clomid straight way or will I need to have a hsg?

Whisper - did you ov? 

Thanks x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Hi, I hope everyone's okay.
> 
> I have my fs appointment next week and was wondering what to expect. I'm hoping they won't check out my pcos as I have had all the checks done privately. Will they perscribe clomid straight way or will I need to have a hsg?
> 
> Whisper - did you ov?
> 
> Thanks x

nope no ov yet but major bad pains in my right ovary :shrug:

with me she did a smear and checked for any infections etc then did a scan and now day 21 bloods and they will put me on mataformin is i have pcos if not have to go further with hsg etc:dohh:


----------



## Carhar

The pains could be good and you're about to ov. I have my fx that you will.

I pray that they do something as I'll be on cd70 by Friday and suspect I won't have ov'd. We're on a bding ban as oh has his sa on Monday. With my luck I'll ov in the next couple of days, lol. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> The pains could be good and you're about to ov. I have my fx that you will.
> 
> I pray that they do something as I'll be on cd70 by Friday and suspect I won't have ov'd. We're on a bding ban as oh has his sa on Monday. With my luck I'll ov in the next couple of days, lol. X

defo doesnt feel like ov will be anytime soon i get this pain on and off thru my cycles always in the same place too:shrug: if i do ov can pcos still be picked up in my blood or would i have to wait again for more bloods?


----------



## Carhar

I'm not sure. Is it a burning sensation or stabbing pain? I get both throughout my cycle. The burning pain is meant to be cysts turning.

My bloods were fine at cd1 but I has high fsh about 6 weeks prior during a long cycle. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm not sure. Is it a burning sensation or stabbing pain? I get both throughout my cycle. The burning pain is meant to be cysts turning.
> 
> My bloods were fine at cd1 but I has high fsh about 6 weeks prior during a long cycle. X

its like a achey burny stabby sharp pain lol thats all i can describe it as some days its liek a dull pain others its morn intense:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

If you haven't already you should mention it at your next appointment. I could help with your diagnosis. 

Do you want to be prescribed clomid? I think it's my only real chance without more intrusive measures.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls, 

Less than 3 weeks til my Gyn appointment - I'm quite nervous about it. I keep forgetting to chart my temps this week, I think my interest in it is decreasing but I've paid for a year on FF I'm gonna try my hardest and stick with it.

Carhar - I remember back in November I got a really horrible stabbing pain down below and it was really bad for like 10 minutes - I may have had it in previous cycles but I can't recall. I'm wondering if I should mention that in my Gyn appointment maybe.

How are you girls doing, any good news?


----------



## wanting2010

I hope you all get some answers soon. That's one of the worst parts- just not knowing why your body does the things it does and why it doesn't do what it's supposed to do! It was a relief for me when I was diagnosed with PCOS. Sure I would prefer to have nothing wrong and have clockwork cycles, but at least PCOS gave an explanation for why I have such long, irregular cycles and no ovulation. My OB/GYN gave me Clomid right away, but depending on your doctor and where you are they might not be so quick to do the same. My doctor also mentioned metformin as an option but said we could go ahead and give the Clomid a try. 

As for me, I'm just waiting to start Provera to bring on AF so I can start my next Clomid cycle. I have to admit that it was kind of nice to have a month of not stressing over OPKs, not feeling like crap because of the Clomid, BDing because we wanted to and not just because we "had" to, etc. But now I'm getting impatient to start my next cycle. I'm supposed to start Provera on April 1, though I'm thinking about starting it a few days early, haha. ;) There was no specific medical reason for April 1, it was just a date she picked off the calendar.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> If you haven't already you should mention it at your next appointment. I could help with your diagnosis.
> 
> Do you want to be prescribed clomid? I think it's my only real chance without more intrusive measures.

i don't think they do clomid here she said she wopuld put me onto metaformin tho


----------



## Carhar

Tanz- I would cover everything off even if it seems trivial, just in case. I think I'll print off my charts so they can see I go to ov, but it doesn't happen.

It's exciting as we all seem to have apptmts and starting meds soon! I've heard some good things about met, but I'm keen to give Clomid a try. I stupidly brought a cbfm, wishful thinking as your cycle needs to be no more than 42 days. I'd love to try it though, but I'm not sure if it works with meds.

Wanting - is provera to start your af?

Whisper- where did you move to? Didn't know clomid wasn't readily available.

I have a good feeling for all of us x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Tanz- I would cover everything off even if it seems trivial, just in case. I think I'll print off my charts so they can see I go to ov, but it doesn't happen.
> 
> It's exciting as we all seem to have apptmts and starting meds soon! I've heard some good things about met, but I'm keen to give Clomid a try. I stupidly brought a cbfm, wishful thinking as your cycle needs to be no more than 42 days. I'd love to try it though, but I'm not sure if it works with meds.
> 
> Wanting - is provera to start your af?
> 
> Whisper- where did you move to? Didn't know clomid wasn't readily available.
> 
> I have a good feeling for all of us x

i live in germany now moved in december just gone.im not sure if they have clomid or not il ask her depending on my resulst of day 3 bloods


----------



## wanting2010

Carhar- yeah the Provera is to start AF. This will be my fourth cycle of Clomid and I pray I'll get a sticky bean this time. Mine and my husband's fourth wedding anniversary is in May (around the time I will be finding out if I'm pregnant or not) so a sticky BFP would be a wonderful gift.

Lindsey- I think another girl on here is in Germany and took Clomid, so it might be worth mentioning.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Carhar- yeah the Provera is to start AF. This will be my fourth cycle of Clomid and I pray I'll get a sticky bean this time. Mine and my husband's fourth wedding anniversary is in May (around the time I will be finding out if I'm pregnant or not) so a sticky BFP would be a wonderful gift.
> 
> Lindsey- I think another girl on here is in Germany and took Clomid, so it might be worth mentioning.

il mention it to her depenidng on my resulsts


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar said:


> Tanz- I would cover everything off even if it seems trivial, just in case. I think I'll print off my charts so they can see I go to ov, but it doesn't happen.
> 
> It's exciting as we all seem to have apptmts and starting meds soon! I've heard some good things about met, but I'm keen to give Clomid a try. I stupidly brought a cbfm, wishful thinking as your cycle needs to be no more than 42 days. I'd love to try it though, but I'm not sure if it works with meds.

I was thinking the same thing too - we all have things lined up, it's an exciting time (even though none of us actually wanted to be put in this situation eh?)

I bought the cbfm ages ago and used it for one cycle and decided it's not going to work for people like me so I'm currently trying to sell mine. Complete waste of money :S


----------



## Carhar

Sending everyone lots of extra sticky :dust: and loads of PMA x


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies. Well I went ahead and started Provera today. I'm more than ready to get my next Clomid cycle underway!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no ov for me, have my bloods today at 3 ish as couldnt make yesterday:dohh: no idea what it was she measuerd on the scan but defo cant of been a foli that size and no ov yet:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Great news Wanting. I hope I'm not far behind you!

I'm sorry Whisper :hugs: at least you'll have some answers and get the ball rolling. On the plus side at least they won't be doing a hsg and you'll get the meds you need straight away.

Excited as only 2 working days left til my appointment. I can't wait. My OH had his sa yesterday, so we'll get the results in the appointment too. I really hope they're okay.

X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was a big brave girl and had my bloods lol im petrafied of needles but i didnt cry or make too much noise lol she said she could give me the metaformin now but would like to wait and double check the bloods so it does sound like i have pcos:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Aww bless, you were good then as they take quite a bit! You'd think they'd explain what they were doing and why though... 

It's good you're going onto met soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Aww bless, you were good then as they take quite a bit! You'd think they'd explain what they were doing and why though...
> 
> It's good you're going onto met soon x

its harder for us lol as the language barrier they get words wrong etc when they talk in english


----------



## Carhar

Still at least it's no different to the NHS. You don't get an explanation for anything, lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Still at least it's no different to the NHS. You don't get an explanation for anything, lol x

lol i did get an explenation lol but ben hasnt told me what she said :haha:


----------



## Carhar

Men are rubbish!


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Carhar

*hugs* whisper


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies does this look pos to you? i know i had one about this dark this cycle already but im sure this is darker
 



Attached Files:







771_1835.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Carhar

Coco14 said:


> Good luck Carhar

Thanks Coco.

Looks promising Whisper x


----------



## wanting2010

It looks like it's getting there Lindsey! I don't think it's quite positive yet, but maybe within another day or two. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies day 26 and still no ov ive gievn up on the opks as they just lept going from dark to light and really stressin me out


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry Whisper.

My appointment didn't go too well. My OH's dr didn't put his name on a form so they didn't do the sa. He has to do it again but the lady who completes them is going on holiday so it can't be done for 3 weeks. Then I have to have a hsg, but only after my OH's sa comes back. The fs asked us to back in 8 weeks and only then will he prescribe clomid (despite saying it's what I'll need to ov). Bearing in mind I have no patience, I'm seriously fed up.

The question is do I try soy? My OH thinks I should just wait, but I'm not sure I'll be able to do nothing for a whole 8 weeks!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm sorry Whisper.
> 
> My appointment didn't go too well. My OH's dr didn't put his name on a form so they didn't do the sa. He has to do it again but the lady who completes them is going on holiday so it can't be done for 3 weeks. Then I have to have a hsg, but only after my OH's sa comes back. The fs asked us to back in 8 weeks and only then will he prescribe clomid (despite saying it's what I'll need to ov). Bearing in mind I have no patience, I'm seriously fed up.
> 
> The question is do I try soy? My OH thinks I should just wait, but I'm not sure I'll be able to do nothing for a whole 8 weeks!!!

u could try soy but it may make things worse my advise is go natural as everything i tried messed up my cycle even more:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey guys

Carhar, it did mess up lindseys cycle, but while waiting for the clomid i took the soy and it at least got me oving regularly i would recommend it, i still had about 40 day cycles, but thats better than the 70+ i was having :shrug: 

this cycle i went all natural cause we were supposed to be seeing the gyn :dohh: but we had to put that bak so we'll see how it goes :shrug:

been busy raising a new 9 week old pup we got on the weekend :thumbup: she is a cutie


----------



## Carhar

Thanks Wisper and Dandy.

The timings won't work out with the next sa and my hsg so I'm going the leave soy for now. I've been prescibed something to bring on my af for the hsg so I think I may take it then, depending on how far away the next fs appointment is. 

Dandy- how lovely a new puppy! So many people I know have got a puppy then fallen pregnant in the following few months! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morniong ladies man am i glad im no longer in the uk think id be a right grumpy jelouse moo today mothers day:dohh:


----------



## Carhar

Lol! 

Morning Whisper, I'm lucky to have my mum and nan (97) close by so I can focus on it being their day. Next year it could by ours... X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Lol!
> 
> Morning Whisper, I'm lucky to have my mum and nan (97) close by so I can focus on it being their day. Next year it could by ours... X

il be calling my mum soon she asked for a lay in this morn lol


----------



## Ladybug139

Hello ladies :) I'm new to this! I also have irregular cycles, ranging from 30-55 days. Last 6 months were 30, 32, 30, 53 and 46. Right now I'm currently on cd 25. It is my first month I used ovulation tests but have got extremely frustrated with them. I started taking 2 a day, one in the morning one in the evening starting on cd 5. I havent taken one today, stopped yesterday.. But had a consistent positive morning/evening for 10 days straight. Some days darker some days lighter. Past 7 days I've had dark positive in the morning to slight or no line in the evening. I have no idea what this means! This is my first time TTC anything helps :) doc. Apt this Tuesday! Not even sure what to ask.. Help ladies! This doesn't seem normal!


----------



## wanting2010

Carhar said:


> I'm sorry Whisper.
> 
> My appointment didn't go too well. My OH's dr didn't put his name on a form so they didn't do the sa. He has to do it again but the lady who completes them is going on holiday so it can't be done for 3 weeks. Then I have to have a hsg, but only after my OH's sa comes back. The fs asked us to back in 8 weeks and only then will he prescribe clomid (despite saying it's what I'll need to ov). Bearing in mind I have no patience, I'm seriously fed up.
> 
> The question is do I try soy? My OH thinks I should just wait, but I'm not sure I'll be able to do nothing for a whole 8 weeks!!!

Oh no, I'm sorry!!! An 8 week setback really stinks! :hugs:



Ladybug139 said:


> Hello ladies :) I'm new to this! I also have irregular cycles, ranging from 30-55 days. Last 6 months were 30, 32, 30, 53 and 46. Right now I'm currently on cd 25. It is my first month I used ovulation tests but have got extremely frustrated with them. I started taking 2 a day, one in the morning one in the evening starting on cd 5. I havent taken one today, stopped yesterday.. But had a consistent positive morning/evening for 10 days straight. Some days darker some days lighter. Past 7 days I've had dark positive in the morning to slight or no line in the evening. I have no idea what this means! This is my first time TTC anything helps :) doc. Apt this Tuesday! Not even sure what to ask.. Help ladies! This doesn't seem normal!

Welcome!! Is the test line on your opks as dark as or darker than the control line? That's how it has to be to be positive. It's possible that you have PCOS because girls with PCOS tend to have an elevated LH level, so opks won't always be accurate. I would bring that up with your doctor when you go!! :hugs:


----------



## Ladybug139

Yes, line was always dark or darker until just this past week I would only get a positive darker test line in the morning and negative in the evening (there was a line but faint). I took pictures to show my doctor! Figured it was easier than explaining 20 days of positive opks)! I'm suppose to get a cs done, hopefully I do ovulate! That's my biggest wonder! Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies one agin still no ov :shrug:


----------



## Coco14

Hi Ladybug!

Oh no Whisper. I will be charting mine in the next cycle so I await the frustration :s

Awww Dandy, what type of dog did you get?!

Good luck for the HSG Carhar. (Whoa Nan 97!!)

AFM; CD30...


----------



## Carhar

Hi Ladybug. Pos opks are very frustrating I get them periodically throughout a cycle without ovulating. Have you been checked for pcos?

Whisper - I hope you ov soon x

Thanks Wanting and coco.

Coco- my nan's sisters went on to 98 and 99! I hope I haven't inherited the gene.

Please could you lovely ladies take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?? I've had a steady but slow temp Inc.

Also rescheduled my next fs appointment to 17 May, only 6 weeks wait! Yay! I hope I have enough time to get my hsg done...


----------



## Ladybug139

Doctor apt went well! Doctor said I'll be ovulating in the next 3-5 days and to be back right when my cycle starts if it doesnt happen this month :) I wish everyone the best of luck! I know how aggravating it can be. 3 week wait for me.. Minus the 3-5 days!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Great news Ladybug! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Jasiellover

Hey ladies, I was wondering if I can join you? Hubby and I have been TTC for about 2.5 years and just finally got the results in that it's me :cry: because his semen analysis is perfectly fine. I have always had irregular periods (about 2-3 months apart) and I don't ovulate. I go for an ultrasound of my ovaries in about a week to make sure no cysts and then I have to wait for my period to show to start clomid. Uh it's going to be a drag waiting for that dang period. :nope: I've also tried soy but it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Ladybug139

Oh and my doctor said he didn't think I had pcos but that the ov tests don't work for everyone ladies, so if anyone finds that happening your doctor can predict if your close or if you already have. By the ultrasound he said I already had but when he checked my cm he said nope your getting ready too!! So ladies don't let ov tests ever frustrate you!


----------



## Ladybug139

Hey jasiellover! Welcome! I just had an us today to check for cysts and if I don't conceive this month he wants me back to start clomid at the first of my cycle as well.. By the looks of it I go ovulate though, my cycles are 45 days apart sometimes more sometimes less! I hope all goes well at the doctor :) and welcome again!


----------



## wanting2010

Ladybug139 said:


> Oh and my doctor said he didn't think I had pcos but that the ov tests don't work for everyone ladies, so if anyone finds that happening your doctor can predict if your close or if you already have. By the ultrasound he said I already had but when he checked my cm he said nope your getting ready too!! So ladies don't let ov tests ever frustrate you!

:thumbup: Very true that opks don't work for everyone!



Jasiellover said:


> Hey ladies, I was wondering if I can join you? Hubby and I have been TTC for about 2.5 years and just finally got the results in that it's me :cry: because his semen analysis is perfectly fine. I have always had irregular periods (about 2-3 months apart) and I don't ovulate. I go for an ultrasound of my ovaries in about a week to make sure no cysts and then I have to wait for my period to show to start clomid. Uh it's going to be a drag waiting for that dang period. :nope: I've also tried soy but it didn't do anything for me.

Welcome to the thread Jasiellover! It's good news that your DH has a perfect SA! There's lots of options to get you to ovulate. Could you ask your doctor if you can be given something to bring on AF since your periods are so far apart?


----------



## Jasiellover

I think because they aren't THAT far apart that she wants me to go the natural route. Since it will be in about two months. :/ & awesome ladybug I'm glad you're in the same boat as me! Thanks for the welcomes ladies!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies ive had an unovulatary cycle been having cramps all day i thought was ov but nopes been loo and the witch has landed so off to the doc again monday for bloods:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Hey Ladybug and Jasiellover!

Whisper - I'm sorry, but hopefully you'll be prescribed met for this cycle x

I'm still clueless about what's going on, thought I ov'd but my temps have dropped again. Just found out it's the same women that does the hsg test as the sa, so praying my af stays away a week. The earliest I can get the hsg is 27th and have to be within cd14. If it arrives soon I'll have to put our next fs appointment back til mid June.

I hope everyone is okay?

Wanting - have you started clomid again yet?

X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Hey Ladybug and Jasiellover!
> 
> Whisper - I'm sorry, but hopefully you'll be prescribed met for this cycle x
> 
> I'm still clueless about what's going on, thought I ov'd but my temps have dropped again. Just found out it's the same women that does the hsg test as the sa, so praying my af stays away a week. The earliest I can get the hsg is 27th and have to be within cd14. If it arrives soon I'll have to put our next fs appointment back til mid June.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay?
> 
> Wanting - have you started clomid again yet?
> 
> X

i think she may even be going to prescribe clomid going by what hubby has said


----------



## Jasiellover

Carhar said:


> Hey Ladybug and Jasiellover!
> 
> Whisper - I'm sorry, but hopefully you'll be prescribed met for this cycle x
> 
> I'm still clueless about what's going on, thought I ov'd but my temps have dropped again. Just found out it's the same women that does the hsg test as the sa, so praying my af stays away a week. The earliest I can get the hsg is 27th and have to be within cd14. If it arrives soon I'll have to put our next fs appointment back til mid June.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay?
> 
> Wanting - have you started clomid again yet?
> 
> X

Oh man that would suck if you had to wait that long. I hope AF doesn't show for another week!


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> i think she may even be going to prescribe clomid going by what hubby has said

That's great news Whisper! x

Thanks Jasiellover. I was hoping for my af just to get this cycle over with now I'll do anything for it to stay away. I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## dandybrush

Coco14 said:


> Hi Ladybug!
> 
> Oh no Whisper. I will be charting mine in the next cycle so I await the frustration :s
> 
> Awww Dandy, what type of dog did you get?!
> 
> Good luck for the HSG Carhar. (Whoa Nan 97!!)
> 
> AFM; CD30...

i got a new little koolie :thumbup:

this is my first born boy: Razzle



and this is our new addition: Willow


----------



## dandybrush

so sorry for you cycle lindsey :hugs: 

well im still waiting for OV :dohh: since i took nothing this cycle...i could be waiting a while :shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Aww how cute Dandy! I love the big ears and blue eyes! 

She certainly looks like she'll keep you busy. Cute and innocent = a pup that knows how to get what she wants from my experience, lol.

Razzle is so gorgeous too x


----------



## wanting2010

WhisperOfHope said:


> well ladies ive had an unovulatary cycle been having cramps all day i thought was ov but nopes been loo and the witch has landed so off to the doc again monday for bloods:shrug:

On the bright side...at least it wasn't a terribly long, drawn out cycle! I hope you finally get some answers and the treatment you need to get you closer to that BFP! 



Carhar said:


> Hey Ladybug and Jasiellover!
> 
> Whisper - I'm sorry, but hopefully you'll be prescribed met for this cycle x
> 
> I'm still clueless about what's going on, thought I ov'd but my temps have dropped again. Just found out it's the same women that does the hsg test as the sa, so praying my af stays away a week. The earliest I can get the hsg is 27th and have to be within cd14. If it arrives soon I'll have to put our next fs appointment back til mid June.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay?
> 
> Wanting - have you started clomid again yet?
> 
> X

Oh no! I hope AF will stay away long enough so you're able to get everything done in time for your appointment!

I'm still just waiting on AF to show. It's been 2 days since I finished provera so it shouldn't be too much longer before she makes her appearance. 



dandybrush said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladybug!
> 
> Oh no Whisper. I will be charting mine in the next cycle so I await the frustration :s
> 
> Awww Dandy, what type of dog did you get?!
> 
> Good luck for the HSG Carhar. (Whoa Nan 97!!)
> 
> AFM; CD30...
> 
> i got a new little koolie :thumbup:
> 
> this is my first born boy: Razzle
> 
> 
> 
> and this is our new addition: WillowClick to expand...

Dandy- they are adorable!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

carhar :D lol i think you might be right :haha: 

wanting: thanx i think so too, i absolutely love my boy to bits :cloud9: and willow is growing on me daily :thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

Dandy, they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx coco :thumbsup: i know :cloud9:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls- I finally started my period so I'm onto my fourth round of Clomid! I'm excited but nervous at the same time.

I'm terrified that even if I do get a BFP this cycle, it will just end in m/c like the last time. :cry:I can't even bear to think about going through that again. 

Since my doctor suspects that low progesterone may have caused my m/c, I'm thinking about getting progesterone cream to use in the 2ww (after I have my progesterone bloodwork done so it won't be inaccurate). My doctor said she will prescribe a progesterone supplement right away when I get my next BFP but I kind of would like to do something in between. I don't know, though. :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Hey girls- I finally started my period so I'm onto my fourth round of Clomid! I'm excited but nervous at the same time.
> 
> I'm terrified that even if I do get a BFP this cycle, it will just end in m/c like the last time. :cry:I can't even bear to think about going through that again.
> 
> Since my doctor suspects that low progesterone may have caused my m/c, I'm thinking about getting progesterone cream to use in the 2ww (after I have my progesterone bloodwork done so it won't be inaccurate). My doctor said she will prescribe a progesterone supplement right away when I get my next BFP but I kind of would like to do something in between. I don't know, though. :shrug:

yayyyyy for af think positive hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off for my bloods today too lkate for any meds this cycle id think :dohh:


----------



## Coco14

wanting2010 said:


> Hey girls- I finally started my period so I'm onto my fourth round of Clomid! I'm excited but nervous at the same time.
> 
> I'm terrified that even if I do get a BFP this cycle, it will just end in m/c like the last time. :cry:I can't even bear to think about going through that again.
> 
> Since my doctor suspects that low progesterone may have caused my m/c, I'm thinking about getting progesterone cream to use in the 2ww (after I have my progesterone bloodwork done so it won't be inaccurate). My doctor said she will prescribe a progesterone supplement right away when I get my next BFP but I kind of would like to do something in between. I don't know, though. :shrug:

Hi Wanting, good luck :) I really hope this is it for you. Do you know whether you have ovulated on the other cycles?


----------



## dandybrush

got my gyn appy on wed :happydance: hope the SA is good :thumbup: and i can go bak on the clomid


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> got my gyn appy on wed :happydance: hope the SA is good :thumbup: and i can go bak on the clomid

Good luck :flower:


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies

im coming for abit of advice really, we were ttc for the last 2 years but are kind of putting it on the back burner for now, i was obsessing too much lol.
but i knew you ladies might be able to help me.

i usually have very long cycles (75-90) but since januarey they have gotten shorte r but the avtually AF has been weird. early jan i had a very very light Af but it lasted about 10 days. 6 weeks later i had another (that cycle i believed i OV'd) it was really really heavy TMI ALERT i was changing protection every hour at least, i also had a lot of clots, some red but mostly a grey tissue colour. that lasted about 7 days. 
fast forward about a month i started spotting for a bout a week, sometimes brown sometimes red, sometimes quite mucusy (thats not evben a word lol) then one day it had almost gone i DTD then the very next day i had AF that was 10 days ago i started, it was pretty light to begin with then it got heavier, then for the last 3 days ive gone between it being gone, to brown spotting to red with tiny clots, today brown this morn (i say brown more like a rust colour last 3 days) then i had red again with clots. not really reaching the pad, only a little bit is./ i know have cramps...especially my left side.

im sure this has nothing to do with it but i had a borderline changes on my smear and i have an erosion on my cervix.

is it worth a visit to the docs, i was tested about a year ago for PCOS but was negative and my last docs werent very supportive as i have already got 2 children.

thanks for any advice or just reading :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got back from town had my bloods this morn took over an hour n a half and 4 dif docs but they managed to get blood lol got my resulsts from the last bloods too day 22 i had them and was e2 107 and prgesterone 0.54:shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey- thanks hon! I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I definitely struggle with keeping PMA...gonna try extra hard, though!! Looks like your bloodwork from CD 22 showed you are definitely anovulatory, so hopefully they will give you something to make you ovulate!! When will you get the results from today?

Coco- Thank you! I hade one cycle at 50 mg with no ovulation and one cycle at 100 mg with no ovulation. I finally ovulated on my my first round of 150 mg. I'm just hoping & praying the same dose works again!

Dandy- not long now! I hope everything goes great and you're able to start back on Clomid again!!

thisisme- hi hon, welcome to the thread. Unfortunately I don't really have much advice to give you. I would probably see a doctor about it since you're having quite a bit of bleeding. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Lindsey- thanks hon! I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I definitely struggle with keeping PMA...gonna try extra hard, though!! Looks like your bloodwork from CD 22 showed you are definitely anovulatory, so hopefully they will give you something to make you ovulate!! When will you get the results from today?
> 
> Coco- Thank you! I hade one cycle at 50 mg with no ovulation and one cycle at 100 mg with no ovulation. I finally ovulated on my my first round of 150 mg. I'm just hoping & praying the same dose works again!
> 
> Dandy- not long now! I hope everything goes great and you're able to start back on Clomid again!!
> 
> thisisme- hi hon, welcome to the thread. Unfortunately I don't really have much advice to give you. I would probably see a doctor about it since you're having quite a bit of bleeding. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help!!

im to phone up thursday for them hun i know i havent ovd last cycle af came 8 days after them bloods :shrug: fingers crossed and tons ofd baby dust for you this cycle:)


----------



## Carhar

Hi, I hope everyone's okay.

Dandy- I hope the appointment went well today and you're on clomid x

Whisper - hope your call tomorrow is okay and they prescribe clomid x

Wanting - you must be really excited! I have a really good feeling for you. It's great your dr will be taking precautions when you get your bfp x

Coco - I hope you're okay?

Thisisme - welcome, like wanting I'd recommend that you sea a dr x

I've started on meds to bring my af on. Only a couple more days left. Really feeling positive x


----------



## dandybrush

mmm not as well as i hoped :dohh: so OH SA is 5 million instead of 20 million :shrug: so he has to have another SA in a month, to confirm (it may have been a oncer :shrug: ) so my clomid is on hold until we confirm that, she doesnt want me on clomid if there is no point :cry: i guess im just up for more waiting :cry:


----------



## Coco14

dandybrush said:


> mmm not as well as i hoped :dohh: so OH SA is 5 million instead of 20 million :shrug: so he has to have another SA in a month, to confirm (it may have been a oncer :shrug: ) so my clomid is on hold until we confirm that, she doesnt want me on clomid if there is no point :cry: i guess im just up for more waiting :cry:

Aw dandy I had to go through that last year, it's such a pain. Sorry you have to endure yet more waiting :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry Dandy. I hope it was just a fluke test :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy- Oh, so sorry to hear about the not so good SA!! Hopefully it was just a fluke and the next time he does it it will be a lot better!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

docs have just rang with my results all they said is hormones normal progesterone low:shrug:


----------



## Coco14

WhisperOfHope said:


> docs have just rang with my results all they said is hormones normal progesterone low:shrug:

That's a bit vague, when do you have an appointment?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi girls, hope you're all well. I've got my Gyn appointment today...eep! slightly nervous at what they will do - I'm not sure if my OH will have to be checked out today aswell :S


----------



## Carhar

Hi Tanz- I was wondering how you were doing! That's great news. They normally do a sa, but for some reason some drs don't bother. X

Whisper - have they said what they'regoing to do? X


----------



## wanting2010

WhisperOfHope said:


> docs have just rang with my results all they said is hormones normal progesterone low:shrug:

Did they say what they're going to do or are they supposed to call back or what? Just telling you your hormones are normal and progesterone is low doesn't really help you much. I hope they call back and give you some real answers!!



Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi girls, hope you're all well. I've got my Gyn appointment today...eep! slightly nervous at what they will do - I'm not sure if my OH will have to be checked out today aswell :S

Been wondering about you Tanzi! Good luck at your appointment today! My doctor didn't make my DH have any testing done but I know some do since they don't want to treat the woman if the man has a low sperm count or something. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi thanks for the support girls! Well I went in and they checked my blood pressure, heart rate, weight, height etc then the dr came in. She was asking loads of questions and then she took some swabs - man was that a cold experience! I've got to go back for an ultrasound september 29th (which seems ages off). But they also told OH to bring in a sperm sample - oh and I have to have another 2 blood tests (one for chicken pox and rubella, the other for hormones which I have to do on cd2 so I'm praying that isn't a weekend!!). That now brings my total blood tests I have to do to 3!!! 

Stupid long waiting list, September can't get here quick enough! I thought I may have had an ultrasound today but no...i'm so gutted!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna get hubby to call up tomoz and make me an appointment with her to talk over the results i now i never ovulated so surely she has to at least give me sumin for that


----------



## wanting2010

Yeah you would think so Lindsey! I hope you're able to get an appointment soon.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Yeah you would think so Lindsey! I hope you're able to get an appointment soon.

im so confuised everything was pointing to pcos until now :shrug: not sure what the hell is up


----------



## Carhar

Hi Tanz - September, that's rediculous I though 8 weeks was a long time! At least your getting closer to getting what you want x

Whisper - Did you wanke an appointment to discuss the results? My hormone levels were normal cd1 but I had high FSH when I was on aboutt CD100ish. Have you had a scan? You can have pco with just the cysts and normal hormones...

I hope you get some answers soon :hugs: x


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies
a little update...i went to the doctors.

she was very nice, i'm now on 2 courses of antibiotics as she thinks i have an infection, my uterus is inflammed and tender to touch (so much so that 4.5 hours after seeing here it still hurts :( ) she didnt say what infection. it could be fungal or bacterial, i looked up the medication and it seems to hint towards bacterial vaginosis which i wasnt aware could cause miscarriage. (i belive i had a MMC in february). 
i have to go back in a week to see if there are still signs of infection, then we will go onto looking into why my AF is all messed up as it could be hormonal. she thinks its very unlikely to be PCOS as i have 2 kids and i also tested negative about 18 months ago. but with any luck we can get it sorted and i might get my little bean after all :)

thanks for taking the time to read :)


----------



## wanting2010

Tanzi- September, wow! Such a long wait. I hope the time passes quickly- and maybe you'll get a BFP in that time frame!! 

thisisme- Glad you saw a doctor and are on antibiotics! Keep us updated! Good luck!

Today is CD 8 for me- time to start BDing! ;) The plan is to BD every 2-3 days, then every day once (if) I get a positive OPK. That's what worked for us last time, but I'm hoping & praying that this time will result in a sticky bean!!


----------



## thisisme

thank you wanting.

good luck with all your BD'ing...sometimes takes all the fun out of it :(

the best thing about the docs today is she didnt blame it on me being overweight (i am dieting anyway) that is usually always the first thing they say :(


----------



## wanting2010

thisisme said:


> thank you wanting.
> 
> good luck with all your BD'ing...sometimes takes all the fun out of it :(
> 
> the best thing about the docs today is she didnt blame it on me being overweight (i am dieting anyway) that is usually always the first thing they say :(

.

Ugh, I know exactly what you mean. Last month was a natural cycle for me and DH & I didn't time BD every other day or every few days or whatever...we BDed when we wanted to and not when we thought we HAD to.

Sounds like you have a good doctor! I'm a bit overweight, too and my doctor never blames anything on my weight.


----------



## Coco14

Fingers crossed Wanting :)
Thisisme, glad you got some answers and antibiotics, hopefully you'll get more good news soon.


----------



## Carhar

Hi ladies!

I've finally started my new cycle and booked in my hsg for next Wednesday. My OH has his sa tomorrow so fx it gall goes okay and I'm prescribed clomid at my next appointment with the fs.

Fx for you wanting x

Thisisme - It's good your getting the right treatment now. Sounds like you'll have your bfp soon x

I hope everyone's okay x


----------



## Carhar

Oops sorry duplicate post x


----------



## Coco14

Good news Carhar, good luck :)


----------



## wanting2010

Carhar said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've finally started my new cycle and booked in my hsg for next Wednesday. My OH has his sa tomorrow so fx it gall goes okay and I'm prescribed clomid at my next appointment with the fs.
> 
> Fx for you wanting x
> 
> Thisisme - It's good your getting the right treatment now. Sounds like you'll have your bfp soon x
> 
> I hope everyone's okay x

So glad you're getting the ball rolling! I hope the SA and HSG results are both wonderful! Good luck- hopefully your BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## Carhar

Hi, I hope everyone's okay! It's very quiet on here at the moment. 

My OH's SA came back without any issues. We will have to wait until the 17 May to get the full anaylsis, but the good news it that it's just me that's the dud, lol x


----------



## wanting2010

That's great news Carhar!! At least that's one thing you don't have to deal with now. It's easier to "fix" the woman than it is the man, lol. 

I'm just waiting on ov...been doing OPKs every day but no positives yet. I didn't get a positive until CD 21 on my last Clomid cycle and didn't ov til CD 22, so I probably still have several more days to go.


----------



## Carhar

Thanks wanting. I'm really pleased as clomid could be the answer as long as the hsg is ok and I'm not clomid resistant. Sounds sad, but I can't wait to ov and have traceable cycles. Trying soy this month as it could be my last ditch approach to a natural bfp. 

I really hope you get your sticky bean this cycle. I have my fx for you x


----------



## Coco14

That is good news carhar, one less thing to worry about!

Good luck wanting, I'm not sure if I'm going to use ov tests yet (CD4) think I'll just jump b/f as much as possible!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, hope you're doing well. FF has said I ovulated on Tuesday, whether I believe that or not is another thing. so it's saying I'm 5dpo. My boobs are sore, especially my right one (just under the arm pit) and I've been mega hungry. I took a test a couple of days ago but it was a BFN. 

I just have a quick question, do you girls use ovulation sticks if so how effective do you find them? I bought 80 odd the other month off Amazon and I think they've been a complete waste of time and money cause I never know when AF is due!

Happy Easter
I haven't even used ovulation sticks this month as I thought they'd just be wasted


----------



## wanting2010

Tanzi- I've been using OPKs and I've found them to be pretty accurate and helpful. On my first two Clomid cycles where I didn't ovulate, I never had anything close to a positive. On my third cycle when I did ovulate, I got a very distinct positive on CD 21. For me they've been a big help on helping to predict ov.


----------



## Coco14

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls, hope you're doing well. FF has said I ovulated on Tuesday, whether I believe that or not is another thing. so it's saying I'm 5dpo. My boobs are sore, especially my right one (just under the arm pit) and I've been mega hungry. I took a test a couple of days ago but it was a BFN.
> 
> I just have a quick question, do you girls use ovulation sticks if so how effective do you find them? I bought 80 odd the other month off Amazon and I think they've been a complete waste of time and money cause I never know when AF is due!
> 
> Happy Easter
> I haven't even used ovulation sticks this month as I thought they'd just be wasted

Hi :) I have a bunch but never used them and thought I would now that I'm on Clomid but haven't decided yet! I guess I should start using them asap but ust think it's not going to make any difference?!


----------



## Carhar

Coco- you're still a bit early for opks. They say start using them daily from cd10 for a 28 cycle or delay by a day for each extra day depending on the length of your cycle. I hope that makes sense!

Tanz- I do not get positives on the one step green handled ones, but I do on cb smilies and the pink packet ones with blue handles from eBay. That said I hadn't ovulated when I used them, only had lh surges with out oving. So it could be they read more than the lh surge of the other two brands.

I agree with wanting. They give me a good indication of when I'm about to ov and temping will confirm if I have ov'd.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hmmm interesting info about the OPK's. I think if my next cycle actually turns up I will religiously use them (may as well since I have 80 of the buggers!)

Has anyone whose had a BFP experienced pain under their right arm pit/breast? it started for me yesterday and has happened once today so far so I don't even know what that means :S


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh Carhar I've just noticed your Psychic prediction at the bottom of your siggy - Aimee told me mine would be April this year and I'll have a boy.

I don't know what to think of that, I went to the same psychic in November last year and she told me it would be December and girl (saying that I found out that month my friend was expecting so the psychic could maybe have predicted hers maybe??)


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh Carhar I've just noticed your Psychic prediction at the bottom of your siggy - Aimee told me mine would be April this year and I'll have a boy.
> 
> I don't know what to think of that, I went to the same psychic in November last year and she told me it would be December and girl (saying that I found out that month my friend was expecting so the psychic could maybe have predicted hers maybe??)

It's just a bit of fun really. Ironically I should have a natural cycle in June, hmmm! It would be nice if it was true. I've been told different things by 3 different psychics I'll have 2 children but none agreed on gender. One I saw years ago said 2 girls 18 months apart, Gail said girl then boy about 15 months apart then Psychic Star said 2 boys 2 years apart. 

I try not to read too much into it. Although I am tempted to let nature take it's course in June x


----------



## wanting2010

Speaking of OPKs...

https://i54.tinypic.com/20kpxeb.jpg
First one- yesterday morning
Second one- yesterday evening
Third one- this morning

It's sooo close. The more I look at it the more I want to call it positive, hehe. I'll be doing another later tonight!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all hope you all had a good easter x


----------



## Carhar

wanting2010 said:


> Speaking of OPKs...
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/20kpxeb.jpg
> First one- yesterday morning
> Second one- yesterday evening
> Third one- this morning
> 
> It's sooo close. The more I look at it the more I want to call it positive, hehe. I'll be doing another later tonight!!!

How exciting! :dance: Looks soooo close, let us know how it goes later. Fx this is the cycle xxx

Whisper - I had a lovely Easter thanks. I hope you did too x


----------



## Carhar

Hi everyone,

I had my HSG first thing this morning and the good news is that both my tubes are clear. So it looks as though we'll be prescribed clomid at the next fs appointment. 

I hope you're all okay and Wanting I hope you're on your way to your bfp this cycle x


----------



## wanting2010

That's great news Carhar!! Hopefully Clomid will be exactly what you need to get you that BFP!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do you have to have hsg before clomid is prescribed? im petraifedof having it done im terrible with internals


----------



## wanting2010

I didn't have to have one, Lindsey but I think it will depend on your doctor. Some won't give Clomid without making sure the tubes are okay because Clomid won't help if you have problems with your tubes. Others will give it a try for a period of time.

I'm going to get my progesterone bloodwork done tomorrow! I've got my fingers crossed for a great level. My boobs have been getting progressively sorer over the last few days so I'm almost positive that I did ovulate, otherwise I don't know why my boobs would be so sore! Today I feel like they would feel better if I just cut them off, lol! :haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, 

I feel quite down today, I'm apparantly 13dpo and I've been testing for 3 days and getting bfn everytime. 

I'm feeling down cause of that and also because I'm on cd55, this time last cycle I got AF (I've been getting AF now every other month but since November it was 68 days, jan, 58, mar, 55 - so I was hoping it would be even less this time round but it now looks like it might increase in length now)

*sigh* I hate the fact I don't have my ultrasound until september so I won't know whats happening with my stupid reproductive system until then!

Wanting - my boobs have been super sore aswell, I hope it's a good sign.

Hope you're all doing well today, xx


----------



## Carhar

Hey Tanz, its been awhile! I'm sorry you're having a bad day :hugs:

I've just looked a your chart and it looks fab. Plenty of women don't get their bfps until after their af is due. What test did you use and how long is your lp?

I can't remember have you had your bloods checked? If not, why don't you ask to get the ball rolling with those. 

Have you tried soy or vitex to shorten your cycle? The only problem with them is they can sometimes mess them up. I completely understand your frustration. I feel like it most the time! X


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm not sure when AF is due. Up until recently I thought my LP was 10 days but when I've gone over my old data it looks more plausible that it's 15 days. I changed my January cycle - do you think that's more realistic (if you look at my chart), it was on cd45 but on my excel spreadsheet it sounds like it was cd40. Grr!!!

I used an internet cheapy one, I did an OPK at the same time on the off chance I had ovulated instead, haha but there's a faint line but highly unlikely.

I got my cd21 bloods taken on Friday (even though it was cd51 - I went the day before but the nurse told me I should not have eaten anything but no one told me that, so it's not even going to be accurate!).

I took Agnus Castus last cycle but I took it a bit too late and for only a couple of days, this time round I thought I best have a natural month, see if that makes a difference...pft yeah right. I think I might try soy this time round - what days are best to take it?

hey I ordered a psychic reading from Gail earlier on, I'm just waiting for her to get back to me, how long did she take in responding back to you?


----------



## Carhar

I think your Jan looks more likely to be an lp of 15 days. Your temps were all over the place tho. Your cm seems to fit 15 days. I wonder why you dip every cycle around 4-5dpo?!

I hate ic hpts, I always seem to get a faint line. If you can afford it and your af is still AWOL at 16dpo try a frer or someone said that sainsbury's tests were good. Not tried one myself tho.

I didn't know you couldn't eat before a blood test. I'm pretty sure I had as it wasn't mentioned to me. Hopefully they'll confirm ovulation. 

I think soy is ment to be the same as clomid and can be taken 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9 and you ov 5-10 after. I took the Tesco ones, 3 per day 5-9. I only took them then as I was worried that I might ov before my hsg. I had my first peak on the cbfm yesterday, which was confirmed with an ic opk and a cb digi. Also had another positive today. I had reflexology on Sat (went all out this cycle) so not sure what has caused the positives. No temp Inc yet, so have to wait to see if I ov. 

Gail's prediction took a day or two to come back.

I really hope this is your cycle x


----------



## wanting2010

Hey Tanz!! Good to see you checking in! I agree with Carhar; your chart is looking great, so maybe you're just one of the women who won't get a positive HPT til AF is due! You're definitely still in there with a chance. That's weird about them saying you can't eat before the progesterone blood test...I have always eaten beforehand and nobody has ever said otherwise!

I went and had my progesterone bloodwork done this morning. They were super busy today, so I'm hoping they will be able to get the results up before the end of the day. If not I guess I will find out tomorrow!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Car - well it was my cd21 bloods and on the paperwork it had "fasting" ticked (I personally think this was done accidentally but there you go).

I do actually have a clearblue digi test in my drawer, I've had it for ages but yeah I think I'll give that a shot. I think on AF's arrival I will resort back to the supplements, I'm getting desperate and upset about it again. grrr, I really would have preffered natural but oh well.

How long have you been taking soy for? woo that you got your first peak on the cbfm - I don't think it's done me any good but if I can regulate my period to 30 days then I'll go back to it.

I hope you're b'ding so you catch the egg this month,xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey wanting, I was well miffed when I went for my first cd21 test on thursday I had a hectic time as it was trying to get there (I got lost and was nearly too late then had to wait ages for my number to get called out). I got the same nurse when I went back the next day. 

It's good you get the results back super quickly :D


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, had a good easter thanks Whisper. How about you?

Good luck Wanting, I hope it's good news.

Tanzi, I've never heard of not eating before bloods before... How are you feeling? How come yuo have to wait until Sept?

Yey Carhar, great news :)

I had scan on Thursday which was positive :) was told that womb lining is as it should be and I'd prob ov on saturday... blood test this friday so will know fo sure.


----------



## Carhar

Wanting- I have my fx for you x

Tanz - I thought I'd give the cbfm a try despite my long cycles as I figured soy might help. I've had it sitting a draw for 2 months. 

I think it was a mistake as I've had 2 blood tests both checking progesterone amongst other things and neither said you had to fast. 

This is my first cycle using soy, so fx it will work. I'm covering every possibility :winkwink: x

Coco- That's great news, I hope you catch the egg x


----------



## Coco14

Carhar said:


> Wanting- I have my fx for you x
> 
> Tanz - I thought I'd give the cbfm a try despite my long cycles as I figured soy might help. I've had it sitting a draw for 2 months.
> 
> I think it was a mistake as I've had 2 blood tests both checking progesterone amongst other things and neither said you had to fast.
> 
> This is my first cycle using soy, so fx it will work. I'm covering every possibility :winkwink: x
> 
> Coco- That's great news, I hope you catch the egg x

Good luck :)


----------



## wanting2010

My progesterone is 30.14! Last time it was 11.27 I am definitely happy with that result. (In the US anything over 10 is ovulatory.)


----------



## valerie1987

hiya girls i tawt id join yous ere im currently on cd 71 have took hpts and all neg even though getting symptoms i dnt know when i O so waitin to c wat happens


----------



## Carhar

That's great news wanting. I have a really good feeling about this month x

Welcome Valerie. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you are all well and cycles arent being too mental! iv no idea hwere i am in my cycle and its drivin me nuts lol never tempd or opkd but had ewcm cramps and sex drive day 14/15 so technicly i could be 11 dpo now:shrug: have the fs again on thursday to see what the next step for us is after my day 3 bloods came back as progesterone low and the day 21 no ov:shrug:. been a busy bee this week its only tues and im knakerd with a pounding headache doing a linguista course to learn german and tis bloomin hard playing ahvic with my dyslexia:haha:


----------



## Coco14

Yey Wanting :D great news!

Hi Valerie!

Whisper, good luck for thursday, they should get the ball rolling now :)


----------



## valerie1987

hiya coco14 :)

hiya carhar we only started a few months ago but ive always had irregular cycles


----------



## Coco14

valerie1987 said:


> hiya coco14 :)
> 
> hiya carhar we only started a few months ago but ive always had irregular cycles

Hello, I would get straight to the docs then if you have irregular cycles. How irregular? Your 'status' says Mom, did you get pregnant naturally before?


----------



## valerie1987

yeah but he was a little surprise :) i went to my docs all they told me was to come back in a year :( i could go 3-6 months without a period very very irregular :(


----------



## Coco14

Hey Valerie,
At least you know it can happen. 

Mine are like that, would usually go 4 months without one. But they have gradually gotten more regular over the past year and 1/2, have gone from 4 months to 2 months, 6 weeks then 31 days without any 'help'... gave me a bit of hope that my body is starting to work a bit more as it should! but I guess I still don't ov.

That's crazy that they told you to go back in a year, perhaps it's because you had a child naturally already... maybe get a second opinion?

AFM, CD15 here. Experienced sensitive nipples last 2 days but seem normal today. Bloods tomorrow morning so FX :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladeis back from the fs.... homromones are normal so ben has to do sperm annalysis and if that comes back clear then shes oing to prescribe 2 mths of clomid... if no pre by end of that then hsg


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls I have an update: Well yesterday AF turned up for me!!

My hubby's sperm analysis came back and he has 66million per ejaculation - way higher than average BUT they are slow swimmers (which gives me hope that when I do conceive in theory I'm likely to have a girl which is what I want :D)

So with AF here I've got to go for CD2-4 bloods tomorrow (more needles, I hope I don't faint like last week. They are also going to test for testosterone levels aswell. Once all that is done and all my results from my swab are back then they'll be able to arrange for the hycosy procedure (I'm very nervous about that!).

Carhar - I got my psychic reading back from gail, here's what she said:

"Linking in around you, the first thing Im sensing for you Tanya is a male in the spirit world, almost shouting to get your attention, this male wants you to know life is about to get alot happier for you, and he shows 2012 as probably one of your most happiest years, I feel this will partyl because of pregnancy, but I also feel you have alot of other positive changes on the horizon too here

I also get a message from a lady in spirit with a T initial too, that you can be quite psychic yourself, and she hands you a pack of Tarot cards, so bear this in mind for the future !

Ok, looking at pregnancy, I see this is a strong focus for you on your path now, and something you want very much and as soon as possible, I see your doing all you can and Im not sensing anything preventing pregnancy, I see it is the ideal time for children, which I feel you aware of, so the waiting is kind of more frustrating when you know everything is ideal

Spirit show me a June conception, more towards the end of June here I see, and I see you will conceive and test positive before mid July, pregnancy shows healthy and well and a baby girl is born 2012, you are overjoyed by this news and your new role as mum you relish every moment

I then see a further conception for October 2013, and a healthy baby boy is born 2014, all apsects of pregnancy, labour and birth show as healthy for you both

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness"

I hope you're all doing well, and keep positive about the BFP's!!!


----------



## Coco14

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladeis back from the fs.... homromones are normal so ben has to do sperm annalysis and if that comes back clear then shes oing to prescribe 2 mths of clomid... if no pre by end of that then hsg

Thats good news :) strange that you are trying clomid before hsg but definately good news!!


----------



## Coco14

Yey for sperm tanzi!! what's hycosy?


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, lots of good news! 

Coco - sounds promising any sign of a positive opk?

Valerie - my fs seems to think women who have had a pregnancy are in a really good position for a further bfp! I'm sure it's just a matter of time x

Whisper - that's fab news. I hope Ben's SA goes well. 

Tanz - i'm sorry the witch got you, but it's great news about your OH's SA. At least you can time it perfectly. Your prediction is very similar to mine. If she's not a fraud we'll be bump buddies! 

Wanting- How are you getting on? Xx


----------



## Coco14

Carhar said:


> Ooh, lots of good news!
> 
> Coco - sounds promising any sign of a positive opk?
> 
> Valerie - my fs seems to think women who have had a pregnancy are in a really good position for a further bfp! I'm sure it's just a matter of time x
> 
> Whisper - that's fab news. I hope Ben's SA goes well.
> 
> Tanz - i'm sorry the witch got you, but it's great news about your OH's SA. At least you can time it perfectly. Your prediction is very similar to mine. If she's not a fraud we'll be bump buddies!
> 
> Wanting- How are you getting on? Xx

Hi, I haven't done any opks, just bd-ing often!


----------



## Carhar

Fx for you. Sounds really good. 

Still not sure if I actually ov'd. Couldn't temp this morning as I had an early start. X


----------



## Coco14

Carhar said:


> Fx for you. Sounds really good.
> 
> Still not sure if I actually ov'd. Couldn't temp this morning as I had an early start. X

Thank you. Oh well, what CD are you again? x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Coco14

Hycosy is where your fallopian tubes are injected (via a catheter I think) with liquid to see if they are blocked - the liquid gets picked up on an ultrasound and apparantly you get told there and then what the status of your reproductive system is like. I think that's the procedure where PCOS is detected too (but not sure). I hope I get a BFP before I have to do that as I'm bricking it at the thought of having a catheter inserted into me!).


----------



## Coco14

Tanzibar83 said:


> Coco14
> 
> Hycosy is where your fallopian tubes are injected (via a catheter I think) with liquid to see if they are blocked - the liquid gets picked up on an ultrasound and apparantly you get told there and then what the status of your reproductive system is like. I think that's the procedure where PCOS is detected too (but not sure). I hope I get a BFP before I have to do that as I'm bricking it at the thought of having a catheter inserted into me!).

Oh I've had that, if it is the same thing, it's called a hysterosalpingogram (HSG).
I was so pathetically scared and nervous too, I ended up having sex before it when I wasn't supposed to so when I got in there and they told me they couldn't do it I burst in to tears because I was so worried and psyced myself up for it, I didn't go in with the right mind set, had to fight back the tears while I was in the waiting room. BUT, second attempt, and it was no where near as bad as I thought :) phew! the nurses were lovely and comforting and it was over so quickly. You'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Tanz, I had that last week. It's fine, but make sure you take a couple of neurofen as you get some mild cramps. When they inject the dye. Also, if they give you antibiotics to take make sure you have them the night before. Don't worry it's no different to a smear, but it won't diagnose pcos x

Coco I'm cd19. Just took my temp pretty sure u haven't ov'd. Roll on 27 May, for my next fs appointment x


----------



## Coco14

Carhar said:


> Tanz, I had that last week. It's fine, but make sure you take a couple of neurofen as you get some mild cramps. When they inject the dye. Also, if they give you antibiotics to take make sure you have them the night before. Don't worry it's no different to a smear, but it won't diagnose pcos x
> 
> Coco I'm cd19. Just took my temp pretty sure u haven't ov'd. Roll on 27 May, for my next fs appointment x

Aww I'm sorry that you can't tell but like you say roll on May 27th :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Coco14 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hey ladeis back from the fs.... homromones are normal so ben has to do sperm annalysis and if that comes back clear then shes oing to prescribe 2 mths of clomid... if no pre by end of that then hsg
> 
> Thats good news :) strange that you are trying clomid before hsg but definately good news!!Click to expand...

The problem is i have a problem with internals so shes not keen on doing it, plus they no longer make the meds here for hsg so the frauenartz office igo to have stored as much as they can but dont know how lon it will last AND the insurance no longer pays for hsg so shes wanting to try other options first before we have to pay out for it


----------



## Coco14

WhisperOfHope said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hey ladeis back from the fs.... homromones are normal so ben has to do sperm annalysis and if that comes back clear then shes oing to prescribe 2 mths of clomid... if no pre by end of that then hsg
> 
> Thats good news :) strange that you are trying clomid before hsg but definately good news!!Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is i have a problem with internals so shes not keen on doing it, plus they no longer make the meds here for hsg so the frauenartz office igo to have stored as much as they can but dont know how lon it will last AND the insurance no longer pays for hsg so shes wanting to try other options first before we have to pay out for itClick to expand...

I see, that's a pain. Can't believe you would have to pay for it. Hope you are having a good day.
Bloods this morning, will hopefully find out today... x


----------



## wanting2010

valerie1987- welcome to the thread hon! 

Lindsey- That's great news that you're going to be starting Clomid! Hopefully that will be exactly what your body needs to ovulate!!

Tanz- Sorry AF showed up, hon. Your reading sounds great! Hopefully that's exactly how it turns out for you!

Carhar- Thanks for asking, hon. I'm 9 DPO today, just trying to stay positive as I go through these last few days of this terrible 2ww!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> valerie1987- welcome to the thread hon!
> 
> Lindsey- That's great news that you're going to be starting Clomid! Hopefully that will be exactly what your body needs to ovulate!!
> 
> Tanz- Sorry AF showed up, hon. Your reading sounds great! Hopefully that's exactly how it turns out for you!
> 
> Carhar- Thanks for asking, hon. I'm 9 DPO today, just trying to stay positive as I go through these last few days of this terrible 2ww!

thanksjust got tohope bens sa comes back ok:dohh: he tried toget it sorted today but they are on hol till weds so hes gonna call again then and just go in wish i knew if i ovd or not this cycle if i ovd when we think i did then im 15/16 dpo now


----------



## Carhar

Hi everyone, well the good news if my temps have stayed high so it does look as though soy and well timed reflexology has helped me ov as I'm 5dpo. I'm so excited it's on track for a 29-30 day cycle!

Wanting - when are testing? I'm just so excited for you x

Whisper - I'm so pleased things are starting to come together for you x

Coco - any more symptoms yet? 

Tanz - I hope your blood test was okay. When do you get the results? They're doing so much now I can't believe they waiting til Sept to do the scan. Your also meant to be really fertile for a few month after a hsg x

Valerie - I hope you're okay x


----------



## Coco14

Carhar said:


> Hi everyone, well the good news if my temps have stayed high so it does look as though soy and well timed reflexology has helped me ov as I'm 5dpo. I'm so excited it's on track for a 29-30 day cycle!
> 
> Wanting - when are testing? I'm just so excited for you x
> 
> Whisper - I'm so pleased things are starting to come together for you x
> 
> Coco - any more symptoms yet?
> 
> Tanz - I hope your blood test was okay. When do you get the results? They're doing so much now I can't believe they waiting til Sept to do the scan. Your also meant to be really fertile for a few month after a hsg x
> 
> Valerie - I hope you're okay x

Yey Carhar! FX for you. :thumbup:
No more symptoms. Looks like I will have to wait until MOnday for results, darn weekend!


----------



## Carhar

Coco14 said:


> Yey Carhar! FX for you. :thumbup:
> No more symptoms. Looks like I will have to wait until MOnday for results, darn weekend!

Thanks.

I hope your bloods come back okay x :flower:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls hope you're well?

Carhar - I rang the hospital up and they said I got my wires crossed. The appointment in September is the follow up to the HyCosy, they said once my current blood tests come back then they'll be touch to arrange the scan.

I wasn't so bad with my blood tests yesterday, I didn't pass out and it just felt a lot quicker too.

So how is PCOS diagnosed, what procedures happen for that?

I'm not sure if I put it on here yet but my hubby got his sperm analysis back - 66 million but they are a bit slow so he's been told to have lots of B6 and zinc :D


----------



## Coco14

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls hope you're well?
> 
> Carhar - I rang the hospital up and they said I got my wires crossed. The appointment in September is the follow up to the HyCosy, they said once my current blood tests come back then they'll be touch to arrange the scan.
> 
> I wasn't so bad with my blood tests yesterday, I didn't pass out and it just felt a lot quicker too.
> 
> So how is PCOS diagnosed, what procedures happen for that?
> 
> I'm not sure if I put it on here yet but my hubby got his sperm analysis back - 66 million but they are a bit slow so he's been told to have lots of B6 and zinc :D

I think you did but it's hard to keep track of all the posts but... yey for OHs sperm!! GL :)


----------



## Carhar

Tanz- that's great. I'm so pleased that you don't have to wait that long. They may even bring the appointment forward. 

Basically with me on my first bloods (I hadn't had my af in about 120 days) my fsh was high all other hormone levels were fine. I was referred for a pelvic scan which showed cysts on both ovaries, but more so on my left. I had further bloods at the start of my cycle and everything was fine although they tested glucose levels and I haven't ever been given the results (it was private and I haven't been back as I was referred by my Gp on nhs for my fs appointment). Due to the cysts along with the fact my af has always been v irregular I was diagnosed with pcos. I'm not sure but think I have pco rather than pcos, as my hormones seem to be okay. The private fs seemed to think it was pretty mild and I wouldn't have problems falling, but my cycles are so long! 

The hsg is just to check there aren't any other issues. You'll also need to be up to date with your smear. Mine did a chlamydia and rubella test too. I think it's routine with the nhs. 

I'm pleased your blood test went okay x


----------



## Coco14

Carhar said:


> Tanz- that's great. I'm so pleased that you don't have to wait that long. They may even bring the appointment forward.
> 
> Basically with me on my first bloods (I hadn't had my af in about 120 days) my fsh was high all other hormone levels were fine. I was referred for a pelvic scan which showed cysts on both ovaries, but more so on my left. I had further bloods at the start of my cycle and everything was fine although they tested glucose levels and I haven't ever been given the results (it was private and I haven't been back as I was referred by my Gp on nhs for my fs appointment). Due to the cysts along with the fact my af has always been v irregular I was diagnosed with pcos. I'm not sure but think I have pco rather than pcos, as my hormones seem to be okay. The private fs seemed to think it was pretty mild and I wouldn't have problems falling, but my cycles are so long!
> 
> The hsg is just to check there aren't any other issues. You'll also need to be up to date with your smear. Mine did a chlamydia and rubella test too. I think it's routine with the nhs.
> 
> I'm pleased your blood test went okay x

I'm sorry about the pco but you can get better help now? x


----------



## wanting2010

I caved in and tested this morning at 10 dpo, but it was a BFN- as expected. I was planning on testing tomorrow, but I'm thinking about just waiting to see if AF turns up next week. I'm not sure how long my luteal phase is, but I think AF should be due by the 11th or 12th... It's hard to resist the urge to test, though!!

Tanzi- Great news that you don't have to wait til September!! I was diagnosed with PCOS after my bloodwork came back showing high testosterone levels and an ultrasound showing the PCOS "strand of pearls" on my ovaries.


----------



## Carhar

Thanks coco. Yes, I should be prescribed clomid on 17 May when I next see the fs. I just need help ovulating really. Once that's sorted my cycles should be around 28-30 days x


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry wanting :hugs:. It's still v early though x


----------



## LittleLove

I had two periods this month 10 days apart and last month none at all! It's so frustrating but I am glad I'm not alone.


----------



## valerie1987

hiya girls hw r yous all doin? im just bac frm a wkend away wit oh was luvly to get a wee break hope yous are all well xx


----------



## Coco14

Ooh that's soon carhar! :)
Valerie, all good thanks. The break sounds lovely.


----------



## pola17

redhead31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thought I would re-start this group as it was called TTC Irregular Cycles but now we have become known as the Irregular Cycle Sisters. This is a good group for anyone who hasn't a clue when they are going to ovulate or how long their cycle is going to be. Its for those who would love to have regular 28 day cycles and feel left out when others are saying that they are just one week away from ovulating - oh, the bliss of knowing when you are actually going to ovulate or have your AF. I've just finished 45 days of bleeding and now I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'm going to ovulate at some point in the next few weeks.

Ahhh! finally a group I can relate to! :) Im in day 3 of my cycle, but who knows how long is going to be this month!!! For 2 months, I was having 35 days cycles, last month, was a 45 day cycle... but last year, I could go months without AF!!!

I was so worried it would be hard for me and DH to TTC, so I finally went to the gyno, and she asked me to take many blood tests, etc etc etc... so she sent me some medication, due my ovaries are polichistic. She said I shouldnt worry.... but now, the prob is that im not sure when I will ovulate, but at least I do get syntoms when Im ovulating! DH and I hope we can conceive this month, as my birthday present :) will keep you posted!! :D

BTW sorry if my english is not good! Spanish is my mother language :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no af for me IF i did ov il be 18 dpo today but havent any tests and no money to get any yet:haha: no symptoms other then really painfull boobs, a rubbery tasts in my mouth and unable to go number2:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Welcome Littlelove and pola17. 

Whisper- I don't know how you can stand not testing! When do you think you will? I have 50 ic hpts! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you as your symptoms sound positive x

Valerie- I'm glad you had a nice break x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Welcome Littlelove and pola17.
> 
> Whisper- I don't know how you can stand not testing! When do you think you will? I have 50 ic hpts! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you as your symptoms sound positive x
> 
> Valerie- I'm glad you had a nice break x

gonna wait till past day 33 as thats when af appeared last cycle my boob has never been like this b4 tho its nor even the nip its the top near my beastbone feels so sore and heavy had to sleep in a bra last night it was that sore when was hanging unaided lol


----------



## pola17

Carhar said:


> Welcome Littlelove and pola17.
> 
> Whisper- I don't know how you can stand not testing! When do you think you will? I have 50 ic hpts! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you as your symptoms sound positive x
> 
> Valerie- I'm glad you had a nice break x

Thank you!!! :D


----------



## Coco14

ooh good luck whisper :)
just stopping by quickly to say I got blood test results back and I OVULATED!! So relieved :D


----------



## Carhar

Yay! Fantastic news coco. I'm really pleased for you x


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome LittleLove & pola17!

Lindsey- your symptoms are sounding very promising hon! Hopefully the witch will stay away and you'll get that BFP!

Coco- that's great news!! WOOHOO!

As for me...I think I'm out girls. 12 DPO & BFN on FRER. I did think I saw a hint of a line on a dollar tree test, but I think it must be an evap because the FRER is without a doubt BFN- stark white. I'm so disappointed right now. I had such high hopes for this cycle and I just feel like those hopes have been totally crushed. Why can't this be easy???


----------



## Coco14

Thanks guys! 

Sorry Wanting :hugs:


----------



## valerie1987

hiya every1 :) dats great news coco :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Welcome LittleLove & pola17!
> 
> Lindsey- your symptoms are sounding very promising hon! Hopefully the witch will stay away and you'll get that BFP!
> 
> Coco- that's great news!! WOOHOO!
> 
> As for me...I think I'm out girls. 12 DPO & BFN on FRER. I did think I saw a hint of a line on a dollar tree test, but I think it must be an evap because the FRER is without a doubt BFN- stark white. I'm so disappointed right now. I had such high hopes for this cycle and I just feel like those hopes have been totally crushed. Why can't this be easy???

hun some women dont get bfps hpts until weeks late:hugs: still no af for me but still constipated still having ikkle sicky moments and my boobys are soooooooooooo sore neer had them this sre epexialy where it is:shrug: ben orderd me some ics yesterday so we shall see alough im not expecting a bfp think pprob my cycles playing tricks again


----------



## ice88

i have irregular cycle after D&c on november 2010..
since november until now i only have 2 periods (december and march)
i take maca to balance my hormone since march..


----------



## Coco14

Hello Ice!

Whisper, good luck, I hope it's good news. How much longer until you test?!

CD21 here, (10DPO) sore BBs started yesterday... probs onset of AF :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Coco14 said:


> Hello Ice!
> 
> Whisper, good luck, I hope it's good news. How much longer until you test?!
> 
> CD21 here, (10DPO) sore BBs started yesterday... probs onset of AF :(

my tests arrived this morning but im too scared to test as will prob be the same as everytime a v faint line or a bfn


----------



## Coco14

WhisperOfHope said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ice!
> 
> Whisper, good luck, I hope it's good news. How much longer until you test?!
> 
> CD21 here, (10DPO) sore BBs started yesterday... probs onset of AF :(
> 
> my tests arrived this morning but im too scared to test as will prob be the same as everytime a v faint line or a bfnClick to expand...

I know what you mean. How many DPO are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Coco14 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ice!
> 
> Whisper, good luck, I hope it's good news. How much longer until you test?!
> 
> CD21 here, (10DPO) sore BBs started yesterday... probs onset of AF :(
> 
> my tests arrived this morning but im too scared to test as will prob be the same as everytime a v faint line or a bfnClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

IF i ovulated when we think then 20 dpo lol


----------



## Coco14

ooh when do you expect AF?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Coco14 said:


> ooh when do you expect AF?

at most normaly 17 But my cycles are so screwd i may not of ovd at all:shrug: lol and ive had it b4 when tested had a faint line then af come


----------



## Coco14

Aww, well time will tell, good luck :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

suprise suprise bfn! and my fs says my hormones are normal:dohh: so its normal to have cycles like this and no ovulation and constant tears over the fact that unless it sorted im not gonna get to be mummy:cry:


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry Whisper :hugs:

No it's not normal but hopefully clomid will suit you and you'll soon be on the first tri boards. I suppose none of us are normal as we're on this thread, lol! 

It's really tough having long cycles x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm sorry Whisper :hugs:
> 
> No it's not normal but hopefully clomid will suit you and you'll soon be on the first tri boards. I suppose none of us are normal as we're on this thread, lol!
> 
> It's really tough having long cycles x

ben rang another frauenartz for me and im going to start fresh with him as the one im seeing now says my hoormones are normal when they are not


----------



## Carhar

My hormone levels were okay, but I hate say it but the internal scan showed I had cysts. I know you hate internals, but have you had one?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> My hormone levels were okay, but I hate say it but the internal scan showed I had cysts. I know you hate internals, but have you had one?

nope i havent but my homromes espcialy day 21 were not normal and she sas they all were so im going to see dr feldman on the 26th to start fresh as she said the next step for us is bens sa BUT she hasnt even helped with my cycles and shes only prescribing me clomid as ben asked if she can give me anything as some mths i do not ov


----------



## Carhar

I hope you have a better response with the new fs. It sounds like you'll need clomid or soothing similar x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I hope you have a better response with the new fs. It sounds like you'll need clomid or soothing similar x

tbh im ready to give up never thougth tryna have a baby would be so hard and heartbreakn


----------



## Carhar

I know, it's tough :hugs:

How long have you been ttc? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I know, it's tough :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been ttc? X

since august 09 seriously sucks lol


----------



## Carhar

That does seriously suck! I feel bad about moaning that we've been ttc 6 months. 

It's impossible to time it right if you don't know if or when you're going to ov.

I can see why you were fed up with your fs x


----------



## Coco14

whisper, sorry it's getting you down. I've been ttc since Aug 09 as well. Just look forward to your next app, we'll get there :)


----------



## wanting2010

AF got me today girls. :cry: I'm pretty disappointed- had a good cry in the bathroom at work this morning :blush:- but now I'm trying to focus on and have a positive outlook for this cycle. 

On the bright side, I had a 32 day cycle with a 14 day LP- the most normal cycle of my life!!


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry wanting :hugs: that just sucks.

I hope that you'll ov nice and early this cycle x


----------



## Coco14

:hugs:sorry wanting. but good news on the 'normal' cycle and lots of luck to you :) Take care


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so sorry af got you wanting but yayy for a "normal" cycle :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girlies


----------



## Carhar

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey girlies

Hey dandy!

I hope you're okay? How's your pup? X


----------



## dandybrush

hey carhar, yes im ok

been to my gyn she thinks our best option is ivf :cry: but we are giving clomid a few cycles, OH sperm count is not the best apparently :dohh: 

the puppy is good, she is getting bigger and i am def in love with her now :thumbup: 

how are you


----------



## Coco14

morning dandy :) good luck on the clomid, hopefully you wont need the ivf xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi girls, 

Wanting - sorry AF got you, were you taking any supplements this cycle to have such a short one?

Hope you're all good. I tried soy this cycle, on cd1-5 2 tablets a day and ever since AF stopped (cd6) I've had spotting every day - I hope it's a good sign that I'll ovulate soon and have a nice and short cycle...what do you reckon?


----------



## Carhar

I'm good thanks Dandy. I've started spotting today so I should be on cd1 tomorrow. Not too upset as it will be my first ever 28 day cycle.

I hope clomid works for you. Hopefully I'll be starting it too next week.

Tanz - soy got me oving early and I'll be taking it again along with reflexology around ovulation if I'm not prescribed clomid. I didn't spot though. It seems strange??! I hope you have a nice long 9 month cycle though, lol x

I hope everyone's okay x


----------



## dandybrush

carhar :happydance: yay for you 28 day cycle :thumbup: well i hope you get put on the clomid and it does the trick for you also :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey dandy! Good to see ya in here! I hope the Clomid will work for you and you won't need the IVF. I've read about people who were told IVF would be their "only" option but they ended up conceiving naturally! So it's totally possible. When will you be starting back on Clomid?

Tanzi- I took Clomid CD 2-6 which made me ov on CD 19. :thumbup:

The nurse at my OB/GYN's office called me yesterday to tell me that my doctor wants me to try one more cycle of Clomid and then we'll have to discuss further options. So from the sounds of it, this is my last shot with Clomid- which most definitely adds some pressure. :dohh:


----------



## Carhar

I hope this is your cycle wanting x

The :witch: caught me today as expected.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies carhar sorry af got you, wanting fingers crossed this is ur cycle:hugs: as for me nothing to report still no af and neg tests:dohh:


----------



## Coco14

Sorry guys :(
CD26, 15DPO now...


----------



## Carhar

Coco14 said:


> Sorry guys :(
> CD26, 15DPO now...

Ooh coco when are you testing???! I'm excited for you! X

Whisper - I hope your test turns positive x

Feeling positive that clomid will work for me as soy seemed to, no false positive opks last cycle :dance: x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry guys :(
> CD26, 15DPO now...
> 
> Ooh coco when are you testing???! I'm excited for you! X
> 
> Whisper - I hope your test turns positive x
> 
> Feeling positive that clomid will work for me as soy seemed to, no false positive opks last cycle :dance: xClick to expand...

nah it wont theses were 10miu tests lol i just having another messed up cycle:dohh:


----------



## Carhar

:hugs: I'm sorry whisper x

At least it's not too long til your fs appointment. Can you transfer your file from your old fs? I hope you can, that way it'll get things moving. If they do suggest a hsg, if it's covered I would strongly suggest it even tho you don't like internals. They are honestly not as bad as other people have made them out to be x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry whisper x
> 
> At least it's not too long til your fs appointment. Can you transfer your file from your old fs? I hope you can, that way it'll get things moving. If they do suggest a hsg, if it's covered I would strongly suggest it even tho you don't like internals. They are honestly not as bad as other people have made them out to be x

not really hun but id rather start all fresh anyway as i do not agree with what she has said shes told me my hormones are normal when they clearly are not my progesterone is really low and im not ovualting


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: wanting

im on the clomid now, tonight will be my last tab :thumbup: then we try ;) I really hope we get pg before i have to do the ivf route :dohh: 

sorry to hear its your last clomid cycle :hugs: has you OH had an SA done?


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Dandy :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi Carhar, I don't know, I'm trying to wait as long as possible! bbs still sore and I'm probably just staring at them too much but they look veiny today, feeling sick and starving today! this TWW is tiring!!


----------



## wanting2010

Oh that's great, dandy. Time to BD!! ;) No, he hasn't had a SA done. I truly don't think it's him since I did get pregnant the first month I ovulated on Clomid. If this month doesn't work out and I go to a fertility specialist he might have to get one done then (which I'm sure he won't like, but tough, lol). :haha:

Coco- WOW things are sounding so great for you right now!! I definitely admire your willpower in waiting to test.. I am a POAS-aholic. :blush: Good luck!! My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## dandybrush

yes time for the bding to begin :thumbup:

mmm yes, i've never been preg, so i think maybe it is OH thats not helping, cause i have been Oving :shrug:

wanting well i hope this is your magic cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Coco14

morning all, I think I'm making myself feel sick with worry that I'm not prego! I'm going insane! Thought I would wake up to af because I was really bloated and uncomfortable like with af, and felt 'wet' walking to work this morning so was panicking!! but got to work an nothing... think I will wait until saturday to test then I will be CD32 21DPO PLEASE AF STAY AWAY!!


----------



## Carhar

I hope your af stays away. Plenty of women have felt the same and been pregnant. I have fx for you x

I have been prescribed clomid for this cycle so I'm really excited x


----------



## Coco14

thanks carhar and good luck. great news that you can get started on clomid :)


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you coco


----------



## Coco14

um guys I think I may be pregnant! I peed on the test window of the 1st one so don't trust it, and the 2nd one I just think is broken!! boyf went out to get more tests so will poas again later. if that's pos then I may believe it!
 



Attached Files:







may.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Carhar

There's no may about it. They're AMAZING lines!!!!! :yipee: 

I'm so pleased for you coco x


----------



## irishsarah20

*hey all im sarah im 20 with pcos my last period was dec 16 and den 2 weeks later which only last 3 days its not lik me to get dem so close my periods are usually 2 months apart but its nw almost 6 months since my last period *


----------



## wanting2010

Good luck with the Clomid Carhar! I hope you wont have any side effects from it!

Coco- congratulations!!! You are definitely pregnant!! It's high time we start getting some BFPs in this thread and hopefully yours is the first of many!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Carhar

Thanks wanting, How have you been getting on with clomid?

Welcome Sarah, pcos can really mess with your cycles x


----------



## dandybrush

:yipee: coco, omg im so excited for you lot and lots of sticky :dust: for you :happydance: 

:wave: hey sarah, sorry to hear you are having long cycles also :dohh: what does your dr say?


----------



## kail

Hi guys,

This group is perfect for me! I am super irregular but have no diagnosis. I've been on intense monitoring and have stumped every doctor so far. My last cycle was September 2010. I was never supposed to get pregnant or have children according to my doctors but I've had two miscarriages in within a year. I'm trying very hard not to go overboard but find myself wanting a child so bad. It seems like they're everywhere now. My problem is that I obviously ovulate because I've gotten pregnant, but I have virtually no way of knowing when. 

Sorry for the long post :) I hope to learn and share with everyone!


----------



## Carhar

Hi Kali, your def on the right thread then. I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:

It's funny how the more it's not happening the more you want it and notice other pregnant women.

I hope you get some answers x


----------



## kail

Thank you for the kind words and encouragement Carhar! :) I see you have predictions for June. Is that June of this year? How is the Clomid?


----------



## Carhar

Yep it's this year. I don't read too much into them, just z bit of fun really. They are already partially wrong as they said I wouldn't need medication. 

Clomid is fine. Just a bit hot and a little irritable, but no other side effects as yet. 

Have they suggested clomid to regulate your cycles? It would make sense. I know how frustrating it is having no idea when you ov x


----------



## kail

Just fun? Well I hope they're spot on about the conception part :) I ve never been on medication. They've offered me birth control to regulate me but I never took it because I don't like pills. I found out from the last doctor I saw that I can only take a natural birth control due to my migraines as other birth control could induce a stroke. Imagine my surprise that no one ever mentioned this before. I'm trying to get in to a doctor soon though but everyones booked for months! Lol maybe I'm not the only one with the fever  Or there are lots of pregnant ladies this time of year.


----------



## Carhar

Well I can't say that I'm not secretly hoping they're right, lol.

That's awful about bc! Have you tried vitex or soy as an alternative? Vitex worked for a couple of months for me, then stopped. Soy and reflexology gave me a really strong ovulation last cycle. The only problem is you need to take them at the start of your cycle.

There are loads of pregnant women at the mo. A few weeks ago in just one week there were 4 pregnancy announcements from friends and work colleagues. Ridiculous! X


----------



## dandybrush

yes i have a preg friend, who is preg with their 2nd :cry: 

well i have a cold and am losing my voice today, we are supposed to start our bding today, hope my sniffling doesnt put OH off :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

I know what you mean about there being a lot of pregnancy announcements Carhar!! Another girl at work just found out she is pregnant. I just can't understand why it can't be me. My husband keeps saying he knows I will be pregnant but sometimes I truly wonder if it will ever happen. And how long will it take? Why do people who don't want kids get pregnant on accident while women who want it more than anything in the world struggle? It just doesn't make sense. 

Hope you feel better and are able to get lots of BDing in dandy!!


----------



## Carhar

I know wanting it's completely rubbish. My OH's work colleague announced that his girlfriend was pregnant and they've only been together a few months. 

We'll all have our time and I'm sure yours is just around the corner. I have a really good feeling for you x

Dandy - I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## valerie1987

heya girls hwz every1 doin? :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies hope ur all ok:kiss: ive had another stupid cycle af has kind of arrivesd and so so so painfull rocking backwards and forwards like a madwoman:cry: i hate annovulatary periods:cry:


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry whisper. Not long now til your appointment then hopefully you can get your cycles on track x


----------



## Tanzibar83

COCO - Ar wow congratulations honey! there's hope for us all now :) what was the trick for you then? were you taking any supplements or prescriptions?

so when is the baby due then?


----------



## Coco14

Tanzibar83 said:


> COCO - Ar wow congratulations honey! there's hope for us all now :) what was the trick for you then? were you taking any supplements or prescriptions?
> 
> so when is the baby due then?

Thanks :) just the clomid, I guess that's all I needed. January 24th!
Hope you're OK.


----------



## Carhar

Coco, you've given me hope. Did you have any side effects? I was a bit irrational on one day but that was it. 

I've got my follicle tracking scan on Thursday, I really hope I'll ov!

I hope everyone's okay x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Coco14 said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> COCO - Ar wow congratulations honey! there's hope for us all now :) what was the trick for you then? were you taking any supplements or prescriptions?
> 
> so when is the baby due then?
> 
> Thanks :) just the clomid, I guess that's all I needed. January 24th!
> Hope you're OK.Click to expand...

oh my gosh congrats:happydance: here to a happy health next 8 mths:happydance: you have given me hope there if i get given clomid


----------



## wanting2010

I love your ticker Coco!! :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

No side effects that I noticed. Don't know if it made any difference but I took it before bed. Good luck :)

Thanks guys xx


----------



## valerie1987

congrats coco happy and healthy 9 months :) xx


----------



## ice88

is it possible to have ovulate however i had 60 long cycle day..??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ice88 said:


> is it possible to have ovulate however i had 60 long cycle day..??

yeh its possible hun 9ive ovulated before on 131 day cycle:hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Hi, I hope everyone's okay x

I had my first follicle scan today, but I only had a 13mm follicle :(

Not sure that 50mg clomid is working. My fs said he'd up the dose next cycle if it didn't work x


----------



## dandybrush

:( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well:hugs:


----------



## Coco14

good luck carhar *hugs*


----------



## Carhar

Still only 13mm today and they won't scan me again as i can't go back Tuesday and apparently Wednesday is too long. It doesn't seem to long when it isn't growing! She told me to wait for my af. I explained I could be waiting 6 months and she just shrugged. I'm so annoyed!

I'm going to have to wait til Tuesday to call my fs' secretary and ask him to call me. I'm going to request a blood test and if no ov an increase in dose. 

I hope everyone else is having a better cycle. Sorry about the rant x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Still only 13mm today and they won't scan me again as i can't go back Tuesday and apparently Wednesday is too long. It doesn't seem to long when it isn't growing! She told me to wait for my af. I explained I could be waiting 6 months and she just shrugged. I'm so annoyed!
> 
> I'm going to have to wait til Tuesday to call my fs' secretary and ask him to call me. I'm going to request a blood test and if no ov an increase in dose.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better cycle. Sorry about the rant x

thats exactly hopw the doc was with me when i was in the uk when i told her my cycles were so long she shrugged and said im still younge:dohh: i really hope all works out for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Thanks. I think she was the sonographer's assistant. My fs is really good, but very hard to get hold of. How did you get on? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Thanks. I think she was the sonographer's assistant. My fs is really good, but very hard to get hold of. How did you get on? X

we never went were told the guy i was gonn a see isnt very good so made a new appointment for 20th at june at a place called kinderwunch unlike all the others these are just for those who want a baby and struggling they do individual plans for youinstead of doing the same for everyone even have there own anestgiologist on site


----------



## Carhar

Ooooh they sound good.

My OH suggest we should look at going private, but I just don't know. Our fs seems good, but the problem I have is taking time off work. I'm sure my boss suspects something. At least if we go private we'll be seen at better times.

I wish we had loads of money as it wouldn't be an issue x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Ooooh they sound good.
> 
> My OH suggest we should look at going private, but I just don't know. Our fs seems good, but the problem I have is taking time off work. I'm sure my boss suspects something. At least if we go private we'll be seen at better times.
> 
> I wish we had loads of money as it wouldn't be an issue x

they are hun i know the nhs is ok when they get things going but the ammount of time it takes to get appointment and what not ur waiting ages and with irregular cycles u never know if ur gonna be on the right cycle day etc for that apt:hugs:


----------



## Carhar

I know the only reason we were seen quickly was because our fs is new to the hospital and he's building up his patient list. It was just good timing. I am happy with him, but it's unfortunate he doesn't do the tracking etc. 

I hope you get answers soon and are on your way to your bfp x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I know the only reason we were seen quickly was because our fs is new to the hospital and he's building up his patient list. It was just good timing. I am happy with him, but it's unfortunate he doesn't do the tracking etc.
> 
> I hope you get answers soon and are on your way to your bfp x

thanks hun i hope the same for you :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

well i think i've oved...yet FF still wont say i have :dohh: 

blood test tomorrow will confirm


----------



## Carhar

Gl dandy, I hope this is your cycle x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> well i think i've oved...yet FF still wont say i have :dohh:
> 
> blood test tomorrow will confirm

thats one hell of a rise id say u defo have ovd fxd cross for this cycle for you:hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Good luck Dandy :) FX for you. x


----------



## Carhar

Hiya,

It looks like I'm about to ov afterall on my first round of clomid. I got a positive cb smiley yesterday and another today (CD17). I also got peak on my cbfm. I hope it has worked! I suppose I just have to keep checking my temps x

I hope everyone's okay?

Looking forward to seeing those cross-hairs Dandy x

Love your ticker coco x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: carhar, i had a blood test yesterday, i think i've oved so i've stopped temping, FF was being silly :dohh: but ill get confirmation today i guess :shrug:

better get to bding carhar ;)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Carhar :)
Congrats guys :D yey! FX for you xxx


----------



## wanting2010

I'm feeling really down girls. :( I haven't been using OPKs so I don't know when/if I ovulated, and if I did ovulate already I'm worried that we didn't BD enough to catch it!! DH and I had a huge fight last fight and so we didn't BD, so the last time we did was Saturday. I just feel hopeless right now and the fact that this is my last cycle of clomid doesn't help. I can't help but think that maybe I'm just not meant to be a mother right now.


----------



## Carhar

Dandy - def looks like you ov'd. I bet if you put a few more low temps so you had 6 lows before you ov'd you'll get solid cross-hairs x

Wanting - I'm sorry you're feeling down :hugs: there's still a chance from Sat. Your def meant to be a fantastic mum and you will be xxx

Coco - thanks, hopefully we'll all be joining you soon x


----------



## Coco14

:hugs: wanting. It's just a bad patch, you'll be fine. It'll work out. xx


----------



## dandybrush

there are other options wanting you could try IVF or you could have a break and fall preg naturally :hugs: you will be a mum its just a matter of when, and im with you on that one, im sick of the waiting part :cry: :hugs:

I had a bad fight with OH the other day also :dohh: i think this TTC really wears us down and makes us all a bit stressed, try to relax and not let that fight stuff up your chances, if you did BD at all around your Ov then you are still in with a chance :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, hope you're all doing well

Wanting - hope you feel positive soon, it's hard this baby making business isn't it? Disney and hollywood have created a false impression of it!

I've been doing opk's now ever since cd6, I'm on cd28 and still have not got a positive, the line at 5.30 tonight was a bit darker than normal but doesn't look even close to a positive so I'm sat here thinking I could be weeks off seeing it. the hopeful in me is wondering if my lh surge just isn't strong enough to be detected on my opk. Oh well here's hoping.


----------



## Coco14

Wanting, my b/f and I went through a tough patch last year due to TTC stress but I relaxed a bit and we got through it. Look after yourself.

Good luck tanzibar, I hope Gail's prediction comes true! Take it easy :)


----------



## ice88

now i'am on CD54
my last cycle 60.
hopefully get BFP this month.. 
will take HPT if AF do not show up on CD60


----------



## dandybrush

well AF is due today :shrug: unless i didnt Ov :shrug: i have to call the gyn and get my blood test results from last week i was a bit lazy in calling bak :dohh: hopefully i can do another round of clomid


----------



## Carhar

Hope af stays away for both of you x

According to ff I'm 5dpo, yay! Think I ov'd cd18, so hopefully clomid's working. I've got to go for my cd21 blood test. I don't think I'm going to be able to go til tomorrow.

Hope everyone's okay? X


----------



## dandybrush

yep carhar, still waiting for AF to show, might be tomorrow at this rate, i've got all the AF signs so def expecting it to show


----------



## Carhar

Could be good? Plenty of people have experienced af symptoms before their bfp. I have my fx for you x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx but seriously im positive AF will show its not just the lack of symptoms is the lack of CM that clues me in to when AF will show so all is going as normal :shrug: thanx for you hope though


----------



## wanting2010

Thank you all for your kind words. =) I had my progesterone bloodwork done Friday on CD 23 and it was 0.69- definitely no ovulation. I'm waiting to hear from my doctor about what's next since this was probably my last round of Clomid (and I'm sure it is definitely my last round now since I didn't even ovulate). Probably off to a fertility specialist. :cry:

Dandy- Maybe AF will stay away!! ;) Good luck hon.
Carhar- That's great news that you oved!! Woohoo!! You're already almost halfway through the dreaded 2ww! ;)


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry wanting :hugs: do you know what the next steps are likely to be? X


----------



## wanting2010

I'm not 100% sure, but I'm thinking my OB/GYN will refer me to a fertility specialist and then I'm guessing I will move on to injectibles.


----------



## Carhar

I have my fx for you. 

You know that it is possible, you just need the right support. I'm confident that it won't be long before your bfp x


----------



## dandybrush

well i never did get my blood test results back :haha: but i def Oved i think cause AF is here right on time :thumbup: oh well bak on the macca OH and I go hopefully my gyn will let me do another round of clomid :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

sorry to hear you havent Oved wanting :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry dandy x


----------



## Coco14

Hugs Wanting, I was told tha if the clomid didn't work they would try the injections. Good luck xxx


----------



## Coco14

Yey for ovulation dandy, good luck this cycle :)


----------



## wanting2010

Sorry AF arrived dandy, but it's a definite plus that you ovulated. Are you taking Clomid again?

My OB/GYN is referring me to a specialist. I spoke with the nurse this morning and she said I should hear from their referral department in a few days.


----------



## dandybrush

im waiting to hear bak from the gyn to see if i can start the clomid again... :shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Fx for you wanting x

Dandy -I hope you're back on clomid as you ov'd with it x

I hate this waiting.... X


----------



## wanting2010

Well...I heard from the referral department AND the specialist this morning. They had a cancellation this afternoon and asked me if I wanted to come in. DH and I are both off work today so we are jumping at the chance! Getting ready to leave soon. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Carhar

Good luck! Yay, I hope it goes well. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Coco14

Wanting, that's great! GL :)


----------



## dandybrush

yay wanting let us know how you go :thumbup:

well the gyn said not to go bak on the clomid :dohh: she wants to see me again, i think we are gonna organise to see the natural fertility pple instead, im sick of this on off crap the gyn is doing, she prob is gonna say she wants me to do something else instead of the clomid im not ready to go to surgery yet :nope:


----------



## Carhar

Dandy, how many cycles of clomid have you had?


----------



## dandybrush

2 :dohh:


----------



## Carhar

That really doesn't make any sense! I've got 3 cycles of clomid then I'm going back in Sept to see my fs. I thought that was too few.

I'm not sure if I'm right but I thought it could take a couple of cycles for clomid to really kick in.

I'm sorry, I hope your fs sorts herself out x


----------



## dandybrush

mmm well im not making the appy she wants im going to make an appy with the natural fertility pple for in a few weekends time


----------



## Carhar

Is she for real? My reflexologist wouldn't treat me whilst I am on clomid as it unbalances your hormones to get you to ovulate. 

It seems ludicrous to unbalance your hormones, then balance them to potentially unbalance them with a further clomid round. I def feel your frustration x :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

well hopefully i wont have to do clomid again :shrug: im gonna go the natural way for a bit and hopefully get my bfp, then it might be that i have to do the laprascopy and iui next :dohh:


----------



## Carhar

I hope it works out for you. I ov'd with soy and reflexology just before I started clomid x


----------



## Carhar

Oops, thought your fs wanted you to go to naturalpath then start Clomid again.

Note to self... Must read posts properly :dohh:

Def wouldn't advise mixing clomid with it though x


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls! Well I went to my appointment with the specialist today and it went really well! I really liked the doctor- he was super nice and super patient, explained everything thoroughly and made sure we understood what he was saying...gave us plenty of opportunity for questions, etc. The nurses were incredibly nice, too. It was a great experience!

He wants me to try Femara (letrozole) instead of Clomid because he said he has had better success with Femara and prefers it to Clomid. He said the side effects should be much less than what I experienced on Clomid. He's going to monitor my first cycle and then if I respond appropriately to it, he will give me 2 more months worth without monitoring. After that, if I'm still not pregnant, our next step is injectibles, but he told me that he really believes that Femara will work for me. He said it's a great sign that I did ovulate twice on Clomid and did get pregnant on it once, so it seems like my only issue is an ovulation issue. I don't have to have an HSG done and my hubby doesn't have to have a SA done because he said it appears that my tubes are open and DH's sperm are good since I got pregnant recently. He also gave me a coupon for the Femara. :thumbup:

So- I'm on Provera to bring on my period and then I will be taking Femara. I will have to double check on what the exact dose is when I pick up my prescription from the pharmacy, but if I'm remembering correctly it's 5 mg CD 3-7. He said that's the middle of the road dose, starting from 2.5 and going up to 7.5.

I'm feeling very encouraged and positive right now! I am so hopeful that this will work, but if I've learned anything from taking Clomid, it's that a "miracle drug" that works for everybody just doesn't exist. I'm not going to let myself get my hopes up TOO much because I am so familiar with being crushed when things don't go how I hoped. But, I'm definitely feeling like this could work and maybe, just maybe, I will be pregnant soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Carhar

There's some really good posts on here about femara. Gl wanting, I have my fx for you x


----------



## Coco14

Great news Wanting :)

Wishing you lots of luck dandy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladys i hope you are all ok going to read back in a sec, been feeling very down in the dumps lately found out my little cus is 13 weeks preg she wasnt even trying and was on the pill. but she did give me a major dose of pma last night telling me that her mum my aunt has EXACTLY the same problems i do the long drawn out cycles with sometimes no ov at all , she was put on clomid and 2 cycles later fell pregnant with crystal almost 21 years ago that was:cloud9: and i seem to take ater my aunt in everything, my weight, my eyesight, my joints(arthritis) and now my fertility


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry you were feeling down, but hope you're feeling better about it now :flower:

I see it's not long til you're back in MK. I hope you bring some sunshine with you x


----------



## Carhar

Wanting - did you have a longer lp with clomid? I'm sure I'm out this cycle and really don't want a 16 day lp! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm sorry you were feeling down, but hope you're feeling better about it now :flower:
> 
> I see it's not long til you're back in MK. I hope you bring some sunshine with you x

:haha: i shall try its boilin here today


----------



## wanting2010

My LP was 14 days on my last cycle. :)


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you were feeling down, but hope you're feeling better about it now :flower:
> 
> I see it's not long til you're back in MK. I hope you bring some sunshine with you x
> 
> :haha: i shall try its boilin here todayClick to expand...

Please, it's okay today but tomorrow it's going to rain all day. I can't believe I have to wear a jacket in June! X


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar your chart is looking great, hope those temps stay up.

I really want it to be my month. i think I'm going to ov in a few days so I may have to resort to b'ding in the mornings, straight after work and in the evenings too (obviously using the preseed aswell). I don't normally get too hopeful about bfp but I dunno, this month is where we've been doing everything right so I hope it pays off.

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Carhar

Hi Tanz,

Had another temp increase today, but still feeling out.

OMG you certainly have some full on bding planned. I hope this is your cycle x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh dear, Carhar I've just seen you chart, darn that stupid unpredictable witch!

The strangest of things is happening to my cycle at the minute, take a look at my FF chart and see how for the last 2 cycles my temps over the past few days have been the same practically - weird eh?

Not sure on the cause, not sure if it's a good sign of a bfp or a shorter cycle next perhaps but I'm very weirded out right now!


----------



## Carhar

Lol, my temps can be close as well to start with then do their own thing.

I'm surprisingly okay that last cycle didn't work. At least clomid seems to have got me ovulating. 

I had a weird dream. I was told they didn't prescribe femara as I was asking about it. Then I was a couple in the pharmacy with a basket full of it. How strange.

My psychic prediction by Gail said I'd conceive on 27 June. I'll be cd14 then so watch this space! X


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hey Ladies :wave: Been a while since I have written a post...was kinda upset for a while as I couldn't start my Clomid till I started a new cycle and well that cycle ended up lasting 100 days...yikes...So I finally started my Clomid...I did it days 2-6 in the evenings...got some +opks days 10-12...lots of :sex: before +opk during and lots after as well...I hope this is my month...I wasn't temping in the beginning of my cycle oops :dohh: but my temps have never been this high not sure if thats good or not...wait and see i guess...how are all of you doing? :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey hopingnowsit - I guess I'm alright. FF put crosshairs on my chart yesterday so I'm currently 4dpo (todays temp removed them but it usually does for me on this day so I'm not worrying).

I really hope this is my cycle cause if it's not I have to go for my hycosy and I'm scared of the potential pain I may be in. :(

Sorry to hear about your 100 day cycle but as you've got some +opk's already you could well be on track for a lovely BFP :)

What CD are you on today?


----------



## hopingnowsit

Well Tanz I hope it all goes smooth and painless if you do have to go through with it...hopefully you wont need it though and this will be the cycle you've been waiting for...Their is hope....I got my :bfp: Yesterday and again today....so I guess th OPKS were right!!!! :dust: to you girl it will happen...just when it's supposed to i guess...(when it's really supposed to not just when we think it is) We all have a destiny and heywhen it is meant to be it will be...just keep the faith and everything will work out. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

CONGRATS hopingnowsit, wow I'm so pleased for you, you should change your Profile status from TTC to preggers. Have you told anyone? have you got a doctors appointment lined up?

Congrats again :D:D:D:D


----------



## hopingnowsit

Tanzibar83 said:


> CONGRATS hopingnowsit, wow I'm so pleased for you, you should change your Profile status from TTC to preggers. Have you told anyone? have you got a doctors appointment lined up?
> 
> Congrats again :D:D:D:D

Thanx...and yes I will change my status...Yes I have told a few people...I will be calling my Dr on monday to set up an appointment. :dust:


----------



## Carhar

Congratulations hopingnowsit x

Tanz although they've removed the cross-hairs your chart's looking promising x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you hoping congrats on your bfp. i got back from the uk last night flubbin knakerd had to move my fs again to a week later as new quarter of the year starts end of this mth so was easyer then paying the money twice! still no af for me and not sure if i have ovd so we shall see what happens been around my riends 2 lil ones all week and so broody now!


----------



## Carhar

Hey whisper I hope you had a good time in MK. You didn't bring the sunshine :( lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Hey whisper I hope you had a good time in MK. You didn't bring the sunshine :( lol x

lol it wasnt here neither it must of gone somewhere else:haha:


----------



## ice88

hi.. anyone have tried maca+vitex to regulate the long cycle..??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ice88 said:


> hi.. anyone have tried maca+vitex to regulate the long cycle..??

i did hun it worked for a mth or so then i began midcycle spotting so had to stop and since coming off it my cyles seem to of goten worse:dohh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey girls, Are there any of you who get frustrated by wanting to post updates on FB?

my friend on BnB has started a thread which has a FB group on it (Don't worry it's secret)Feel free to have a ganders

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/652864-my-shoes.html


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, hope all is well with everyone!

AF came on Wednesday, I went for my baseline ultrasound today and I start Femara tonight! I just took my first dose, actually. I'm excited. I have to go back July 5 for another ultrasound.


----------



## ice88

WhisperOfHope said:


> ice88 said:
> 
> 
> hi.. anyone have tried maca+vitex to regulate the long cycle..??
> 
> i did hun it worked for a mth or so then i began midcycle spotting so had to stop and since coming off it my cyles seem to of goten worse:dohh:Click to expand...

hi .. i taken maca... last month (on april) had midcycle spotting too.. but i continue it... i O'd on CD58... last cycle i had 72cycledays.. now i'am on cd4..
will try vitex+maca after my AF finish to shorten my cycle...


----------



## Carhar

Yay gl wanting x

Cd12 and still low fertility on my cbfm. I don't think I'm going to ov with clomid this cycle. I've got a scan on Monday, so will just have to wait and see x


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey i'm 4dpo today, woo, I think I've definately ovulated this time round. I feel sore down below when I'm about to pass wind, my boobs are mega sore and my hips are very achey indeed. I've been feeling tired since yesterday so I hope we caught the egg (if you look at my chart you'll see how much we've been dtd recently).


----------



## Carhar

OMG Tanz you certaining had a good workout this cycle. There must be nothing if you ;) lol.

You best have caught the egg! Xx


----------



## Coco14

Hope you girls are all good :)


----------



## nevernormal

Hi Ladies... I'm new to this particular thread, but not to irregular cycles! I have always had irregular cycles with the exception of when I was on bcp. I am currently on my third longest cycle ever at CD 97. The longest was about 6 months one time, and the Doctor gave me something to bring it on, the next was about 17 weeks (so around 120 days?).

Have any of you ever used ginger or parsley teas to try to bring on AF? I would like AF to arrive (it's evident from my chart that I am not pregnant, haven't even ovulated), and I've read that these can bring it on. I don't know if it will work for me, because I did read that it will only help if your body is "ready" to bleed anyway.. but I figure if I went to the doctor they would be able to give me something to bring it on, right? Then I plan to try soy and see if I can bring ovulation forward!

So has anybody used it? What kind of results did you have? 

P.S. I don't have a doctor at the moment. I'm planning on getting on in July/August, either for my irregular cycles or for a BFP! Let's hope it's the latter ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevernormal said:


> Hi Ladies... I'm new to this particular thread, but not to irregular cycles! I have always had irregular cycles with the exception of when I was on bcp. I am currently on my third longest cycle ever at CD 97. The longest was about 6 months one time, and the Doctor gave me something to bring it on, the next was about 17 weeks (so around 120 days?).
> 
> Have any of you ever used ginger or parsley teas to try to bring on AF? I would like AF to arrive (it's evident from my chart that I am not pregnant, haven't even ovulated), and I've read that these can bring it on. I don't know if it will work for me, because I did read that it will only help if your body is "ready" to bleed anyway.. but I figure if I went to the doctor they would be able to give me something to bring it on, right? Then I plan to try soy and see if I can bring ovulation forward!
> 
> So has anybody used it? What kind of results did you have?
> 
> P.S. I don't have a doctor at the moment. I'm planning on getting on in July/August, either for my irregular cycles or for a BFP! Let's hope it's the latter ;)

hi hun i used parsely tea a few times and unfortunatly it didnt work as i had not ovulated:dohh: the best thing you can do it to just keep bding etc as as long as you havent ovd thers still a chance i had a cycle a few months back that was 131 days long wasnt fun lol but eventualy ovd


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, how are you all doing? it's gone really quiet on here, I hope you're all good.

So I was on 15dpo today until the witch turned up. I feel really deflated and sad :(

I was talking to this girl and she recommended FertiliTea - has anyone tried it? I've heard it's really good for bringing cycle lengths forward. I just wanted to see what experiences you've had?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls, how are you all doing? it's gone really quiet on here, I hope you're all good.
> 
> So I was on 15dpo today until the witch turned up. I feel really deflated and sad :(
> 
> I was talking to this girl and she recommended FertiliTea - has anyone tried it? I've heard it's really good for bringing cycle lengths forward. I just wanted to see what experiences you've had?

ive never heard of it hun im sorry the witch turned up for you:hugs: i havent been around much as not much to say lol have the fs tomoz so hopefully will be a step closer to something:haha:


----------



## nevernormal

So I tried the parsley tea. It didn't work for me, but I know that it works in general because it worked for my mom... oh well! I have a doctor's appointment on Friday, so hoping I can move forward with things!


----------



## Carhar

Hi nevernormal :wave:

Hey Tanz I'm sorry the witch showed. It looked really promising for you xxx

Gl tomorrow Whisper x

Hope everyone's okay? X


----------



## dandybrush

nothing to report here :shrug: saving some money then gonna make an appy to see a natural fertility specialist :( gotta get some results off my gyn also but she cant/wont offer me much :shrug: she wants us to do ivf...not gonna happen just yet...


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, 

I went for my Hycosy today and they couldn't perform it cause they found a cyst. I'm now waiting for the Gynacologist to get in touch. I hope they don't do anything invasive now :(

Hope you're all doing well.

If anyone has any positive stories regarding Cysts and successful pregnancies please comfort me with them :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? ive finaly been diagnosed with pcos and just waiting on bloods back and bens sa tomoz then il be given meds:happydance: 
tanz where abouts is the cyst? i have a friend on here who was booked to have a uterine fybroid i think it was removed and fell pregnant before they could do it lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

Shame to hear about your PCOS, what treatments have been advised? I'm worried they may need to do more invasive stuff to determine if I have PCOS or if it's just 1 cyst. I'm unsure at the minute.

I think she said it was on my ovary (it really hurt when she was putting pressure on the area). The one positive thing thats really getting me through at the minute is knowing that if Victoria Beckham can have 4 kids with PCOS then there's hope for the rest of us.

What meds will you be given?


----------



## nevernormal

So I went to the doctor and was given prometrium to bring on AF. Finished that up last night, now just waiting for AF so I can start CLOMID cd 4-8!!! Yup, the doctor prescribed me clomid! I'm feeling really positive about this next cycle (if it ever starts, lol)


Tanzibar, sorry I don't know much about cysts. :(


----------



## Tanzibar83

prometrium, I've not heard of that before, I hope it works for you and you'll have to keep us updated.


----------



## nevernormal

Tanzibar83 said:


> prometrium, I've not heard of that before, I hope it works for you and you'll have to keep us updated.

It's just another progestin, like provera. I don't know why my doctor chose it over provera as it seems many women here use provera to bring on AF, but I'm just hoping it works!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Shame to hear about your PCOS, what treatments have been advised? I'm worried they may need to do more invasive stuff to determine if I have PCOS or if it's just 1 cyst. I'm unsure at the minute.
> 
> I think she said it was on my ovary (it really hurt when she was putting pressure on the area). The one positive thing thats really getting me through at the minute is knowing that if Victoria Beckham can have 4 kids with PCOS then there's hope for the rest of us.
> 
> What meds will you be given?

if its on ur ovary then they will do an internal scan hun i have 18 on one ovary and 15 or so on the other


----------



## Tanzibar83

What happens with the internal scan? does it hurt? I sound like a right wuss but I just don't know how it works.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> What happens with the internal scan? does it hurt? I sound like a right wuss but I just don't know how it works.

im a nightmare for internals and check ups like that but the internal scan honestly isnt bad they just put it in via the vagina and move it around a bit to get the images they need the found my bicornuate uterus and my cyst by it, its the same thing they use in early pregnancy for the first scan:hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo sounds quite squeamish still! sorry to hear about the bicornuate uterus, what can be done to assist with that?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> ooo sounds quite squeamish still! sorry to hear about the bicornuate uterus, what can be done to assist with that?

theres nothing really to be done about it will just be a high risk pregnancy when i do get pregnant probably will need a c section and wont go full term. lol honestly the scan isnt that bad i am terrible they cant even do internals on me as i tense up with pain


----------



## Carhar

Hi,

Tanz sorry about your cyst. How big is it? My sister had her lasered. I don't think it was particularly painful from what I can remember. 

Whisper hope sa and bloods come back okay.

Never gl with clomid!

I'm in my tww and it's dragging! X


----------



## Tanzibar83

WhisperOfHope said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> ooo sounds quite squeamish still! sorry to hear about the bicornuate uterus, what can be done to assist with that?
> 
> theres nothing really to be done about it will just be a high risk pregnancy when i do get pregnant probably will need a c section and wont go full term. lol honestly the scan isnt that bad i am terrible they cant even do internals on me as i tense up with painClick to expand...


Lets hope the medication you'll be put on will help you get a bfp quickly, keeping my fingers crossed for you!, xx

carhar - I'm not sure how big it is, all I know currently is that it's there. It's been a strange 24 hours I can tell you. I know it's depressing but I wasn't half thinking "what if it turns into the big C" and dull thoughts like that. I even had a nightmare that it was protruding from my crotch and I tried pushing it back in....eww I'm just squeamish at the thought of that.

When your sister had it lasered was she under general anasthetic (no idea how to spell that word)? I think I might pass out if they offer that to me and I just get put under local.

How long have you got to to in the tww?


----------



## Carhar

Not sure it may have been local. 

I'm sure it's fine and it's good they've caught it fo it can be treated.

I'm 9dpo, trying to hold out another 5 days to test. I have no willpower, so it's going to be a real test! X


----------



## sar89

Can I join please ???
I came off bcp in feb had my withdrawel as normal then my cycles started at 28 then 40 and now im cd 44 and ive nothing so far :(

Its so depressing Im just like what is wrong with me!!?
I was on bcp for 6 years I actually cant remember what my cycles were like before this I didnt take any notice really?
Im staring vitex now,, hope it works xx


----------



## Carhar

Welcome sar89, I hope vitex works for you x


----------



## tk2

Can I join please?

I have been looking for irregular/long cycle ladies, was in one and all the ladies are now pregnant.. Just been to internal scan today and everything seems to be OK, just had only 7 cycles so far in a year.. crazy long cycles:nope:


----------



## Tanzibar83

carhar, well done for not testing yet, 2 more days til testing! keeping my fingers crossed for you!

tk2 -hi and welcome to the thread. Do you chart your temps or track your cycles? What cd are you currently on?


----------



## Carhar

Hi tk2, welcome.

Thanks Tanz I'm now a day late. I had a v v faint line on a ic hpt, but it looks like an evap. I've had so many of them! I'm going to have to wait a couple of days and I might try a frer if my af hasn't arrived.

How are you getting on? X


----------



## Tanzibar83

AHHH - I bet the wait is so frustrating for you right now, I hope this is your cycle. Do you normally get evap lines? have you got any pics you can upload??

How long have you been trying for now?

I'm ok, cd19 and the time is just flying by, it'll be cd40 something before I know it ;) Although this cycle I have been drinking fertilitea, have you heard of it? it's a herbal drink which has a lot of stuff in to help in shortening cycles and assisting in conception, such as:

Chasteberry (Vitex), Red Raspberry leaf, Green tea, Ladies mantle, nettle leaf, peppermint leaf.

I've still not heard any more from the hospital about my cyst, it can't be as bad as I thought if they haven't been in touch right?

keep us updated!!!


----------



## Carhar

Yep, I've had evaps before. This pic was at 6-7 mins and it's a bit darker now it has dried. We've been trying almost 9 months, but this is the 6th cycle I've ov'd.

I've heard good things about fertilitea, I hope it works for you as they're a lot of good fertility herbs in it.

Def good they're not too worried about it x

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/aa0ca67a.jpg


----------



## Carhar

I got my bfp on a frer and cb digi this afternoon. Very nervous x


----------



## Tanzibar83

OMG wow, what have you done, have you told anyone? I see you've already changed your status to "a little bit pregnant" - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! What was the secret for you then? was it the clomid?


----------



## Carhar

No not told anyone yet. My OH is already planning the finances, lol. Going to tell my immediate family in a couple of weeks as we've been having a rubbish time recently. Not telling my OH's family until 12 weeks and probably friends around then.

I def think it was clomid and my cbfm. I would have missed the surge if it wasn't for the cbfm as I didn't ov until cd27, which is really late on clomid. My fs had prescribed 100mg of clomid and norethisterone to bring on my af as I had no dominant follies on my follie tracking scan at cd14 & 16. Luckily I didn't take it.

It was the first time I ovulated for 3 cycles in a row with a relatively normal cycle length.

X


----------



## baydreams

oh i want to join =]] my cycle when not on birth control is horrible, i usually get a period once every two years and its usually light and 1-2 days =[[


----------



## tk2

Hi Tanzibar and Carhar and CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Sorry got back late, usually go away on weekends.. yes I do chart and use OPK's sometime the microscope if I remember but I never do, I'm on CD40 and about 10DPO, a bit unsure about this because I forgot my thermometer the weekend I got a positive OPK and when I got back there was already a temp rise. Went to my gyny on friday because he wanted to do an internal scan to check the uterus and ovaries, which was all good and cool cause I got to see that I ovulated.. 

What cycle days are the rest of you ladies at? Congratulations again Carhar!!!


----------



## Carhar

Just thought I'd let you know I started bleeding Tuesday evening, which turned heavy on Wednesday. On Thursday the hospital confirmed I had a very early miscarriage. It obviously wasn't meant to be I suppose.

I hope everyone's okay x


----------



## wanting2010

Sorry I haven't been around here much girls. I hate that I missed your news Carhar! I am so sorry for your loss though hon. It is so unfair how things happen. When I had my m/c I remember feeling like God had broken a promise to me or something. It's something no one should ever have to go through especially someone who has actively been TTC and wants that baby more than anything in the world. If you need to talk or anything I'm all ears hon. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Thanks wanting. It's good to see you back x

I've still got my symptoms which is killing me! I even tested today hoping the hospital got it wrong.

How are you getting on with femara?


----------



## wanting2010

I remember wishing and hoping that my doctor was wrong about me miscarrying and I took a bunch more tests after the fact. They stayed positive for a couple days and when they went negative I was devastated again. In my heart though I knew from the beginning that something was wrong. The first couple of tests I took were sooooo light.

I'm just now getting ready to start provera to bring on AF so I can start my second round of femara. I didn't have any side effects last month but I also didn't have any follies. I was thinking about taking a break this month but I've decided to go ahead with ut. I'm not sure I could stand wondering what if this month could have been the month ya know?


----------



## Carhar

I know what you mean. The nurse told us not to start clomid until my next af arrived. I couldn't wait so we're trying soy to see what happens.

For some reason I had strong lines on frers and a cb digi but the ic hpt barely showed a line. That said the same brand opks didn't work for me either x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar, sorry to hear the bad news, I hope you're doing well and wish you lots of relaxing days with your feet up in front of the telly with some chocolate!

Taking a positive from it it means your egg and your hubbys sperm are a good match :)

Take care, xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks Tanz. I never thought I'd see a positive hpt so hopefully it won't be too long until the next one.

I've just seen your 5dpo. That's fantastic, I have my fx for you x


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm not sure that I am 5dpo, I've not had my usual symptoms, like sore boobs. But I have been taking "FertiliTea" so I'm wondering if that might have an effect perhaps?!

I can't win, I wanted a shorter cycle but we dtd much around my so called "ovulation" day so I'm now hoping I don't have a short cycle on that basis!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all ok? hugs to carhar:hugs: i Ovulated this cycle first time in 6 mths!:happydance: never managed to get any lovon in around it tho as hubbys sa and according to his doc wouldnt get preg now anyway until we get his sperm up:shrug: so no clomid for me but im looking on the bright side I OVULATED:happydance: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369441 and 3 mths is onlyy 1 n half cycles for me anyway so i cant complain really about the no clomid thing


----------



## Carhar

Tanz you did it the same pre ov days as I did last cycle. I also didn't get my usual symptoms before my af. I have my fx as you are def not out! 

Yay whisper great news about your short cycle you just need to load him on the vits now.

I'm hoping soy works fir me this cycle although I'm not entirely sure how long I'll bleed for. I'm hoping it'll be no more than my normal af, which has been known to last 10 days x


----------



## EJPerkins

hey ya'll, i have irregular cycles also.. ive gone almost a yr without having AF and at the time it was great, but now that we are trying to concieve i need AF to come more ofter.. i was diagonsed with PCOS last yr, after goin tho diff kinds of test.. so dissappointing.. having to use meds to induce AF is awful.. i just want to be normal.. we have tried 6 rounds of clomid and nothing.. tests showed that i finally O last round but didnt become pregnant, so the doc is keeping me on the same dose this round.. i have a feeling this is going to be the last round for a cpl months.. the stress is getting to me and my DH.. :winkwink:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Linz, 

I've just sent you a friend request on FF (I'm 310b32). I see your 4dpo, when are you testing?

FF is STILL saying I ovulated 10 days ago, I'm starting to believe I might have, if it's true then I only have 5\6 days before test day!

Carhar - hows the soy coming on?

EJPerkins - sorry to hear about your difficult cycles, do you chart at all? I started doing it to try and help me work out when AF was due and it's done wonders for me, feel free to look at my chart to get an idea of how it works.

I started drinking FertiliTea this cycle too in hope it shortens my cycle, it contains a lot of herbal teas like green, raspberry, nettle to name a few, as you can see from my first comment Fertility Friend thinks I've already ov'd, normally it's around day 40+!!! I read only 1 bad comment about the stuff on amazon and that was "I had a constant cycle length until I drank this, when all it did was shorten it, it is definately not for people who are regular" - They gave it 1 star but if they had done their research before buying they would have realised thats what the drink does!!!


----------



## Carhar

Tanz your chart looks brilliant even a implantation drop! I hope hope hope this is your cycle as your chart looks so good. I'm glad you found something that works for you x

I've stopped soy as I had a negative frer cd5 and went back to clomid 5-9 so it's my last pill tonight. I've also started taking baby aspirin to counteract the negative side effects of clomid. My opks are gradually getting darker so hopefully I'll ov soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey Linz,
> 
> I've just sent you a friend request on FF (I'm 310b32). I see your 4dpo, when are you testing?
> 
> FF is STILL saying I ovulated 10 days ago, I'm starting to believe I might have, if it's true then I only have 5\6 days before test day!
> 
> Carhar - hows the soy coming on?
> 
> EJPerkins - sorry to hear about your difficult cycles, do you chart at all? I started doing it to try and help me work out when AF was due and it's done wonders for me, feel free to look at my chart to get an idea of how it works.
> 
> I started drinking FertiliTea this cycle too in hope it shortens my cycle, it contains a lot of herbal teas like green, raspberry, nettle to name a few, as you can see from my first comment Fertility Friend thinks I've already ov'd, normally it's around day 40+!!! I read only 1 bad comment about the stuff on amazon and that was "I had a constant cycle length until I drank this, when all it did was shorten it, it is definately not for people who are regular" - They gave it 1 star but if they had done their research before buying they would have realised thats what the drink does!!!

im not hun :haha: havent had enough sex been so stressed this cycle im actualy more then that but lost count as stoped tempin


----------



## ice88

hi.. anyone have tried dong quai+vitex..??


----------



## Tanzibar83

ice88 - I drink fertilitea which contains a vitex, nettle leaf, peppermint, green tea - lots of good teas merged into one.

Whats quai, I've not heard of that.


----------



## Carhar

I've tried vitex for a few cycles. It shorten one cycle maybe two then I went back to normal. It didn't really workfor me.

Tanz, how are you getting on? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i tried vitex and it worked for a while then started getting midcycle bleeding and pain so stoped, im going back to soy next cycle


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm alright Carhar, I'm going through a fitness phase at the minute as I realised the other day my legs are getting chunky so last night I spent 2 hours of the wii!! I feel good this morning and I plan to trim and tone up before my Florida holiday in November. I play a game called EA Sports and it has a 6 week challenge so I'm going to churn through that and if I do it every day it tells me to I'm going to treat myself to a shopping trip which will give me an incentive to play the game!

I got a temp dip today and I'm not sure why, I know I slept with most of my body outside the duvet last night and for the first time in ages I took my temp with about 80% of my body on top of it (usually I'm wrapped in it). Plus I had some trouble sleeping last night too, some rough lads in the flat on the top floor must have been having a party or something so that kept me awake - look at me with all these excuses for a low temp!!!


----------



## Carhar

Tanz - Could be a late implantation dip? I have fx tightly for you this cycle x

Linz- I thought soy was much better too. I hope it works for you. I desp want you to prove your fs wrong x

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## ice88

Tanzibar83 said:


> ice88 - I drink fertilitea which contains a vitex, nettle leaf, peppermint, green tea - lots of good teas merged into one.
> 
> Whats quai, I've not heard of that.

hi Tanz
here is about dong quai... 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/dong-quai-fertility-herb.html


----------



## EJPerkins

tanz- i just started charting my cycle this month, its hard for me to remember to take my temp.. so far my temp for been all over the place.. so idk if i can go by the chart to know if i O. i get my blood tested on day 22 each cycle to see if i did O.. so another 1wk and a half to i get it tested.. this is the week to start trying so keep ur fx for me :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey EJPerkins -Hows it going? I wonder if it's worth you try OPK's instead of temping perhaps?


----------



## EJPerkins

i was thinkin the same thing but i think its to late this round but i will def try it next cycle.. gonna try it wout clomid next month so we will c might try vitex instead so i dont have all the side effects.. [-o&lt;
im real nervous about my blood test on tues, i just hope my levels are up again kinda gives me some hope
just found out lastnight that one of my DH and i's friends are expecting, its hard for me not to be jealous and a lil mad cuz they havent been tryin as long as we have but yet im happy for them.. its hard to see that :cry: i just would like to be normal


----------



## Tanzibar83

EJPerkins, I see you're 4dpo, same here!

Have you had any strange symptoms?

Hope the rest of the girls on here are doing well. This thread used to be so lively, where have you all gone?


----------



## Carhar

I'm still about. Just nothing happening for me. I've not ov'd and getting some bizarre post ov like symptoms. I hate waiting!

Hope everyone's okay xxx


----------



## littlbabywish

:hi: I also suffer from irregular periods. 21-38 days on average but since I came off BC (for 3 cycles) Feb '11 I've only had 5 AFs between 35 days and this cycle has been 44 so far and still counting. I'm so glad I've found a group of people to talk to who are going through the same as me. My doctor just keeps putting it down to my hormones at my age (27). Has anyone elses DR said the same thing? Cause, personally, I think I'm going to have to go for a second opinion


----------



## EJPerkins

Well im temps say that i ovulated on day 19 but by my lab work i did not.. i think my doc is just testing to earlier cuz i dont have a normal 28 day cycle mine usually runs 33-35 days since ive been on clomid.. alot longer of course with out clomid.. so i dont know if im out for this cycle or not.. doc has not called me yet to tell me what we are gonna do next.. so hopefully they will call today so i dont have to go the whole wkend wondering.. 

if nothin else ill just try and have a natural cycle next and take a cpl mths off of tryin even tho i dont want too.. so we will see

how is everyone else doin??


----------



## littlbabywish

We're taking a couple month off TTC too! Who knew it would be so stressfull?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im still here just nothing going on for me atm no bding for me atm as hubbys got a thrush infection due to antibiotics sods law tbh as i THINK if its not a fluke temp that ive ovd on day 14! took soy and think it may of helped


----------



## EJPerkins

Thought I was gonna be done after this cycle but the doc really wants me to try 150mg this time the highest dose possible.. So I guess we will give her one more go next mth. Keep ur fingers crossed. Hope everyone is doin ok!


----------



## Tanzibar83

So it's all quiet for you girls then?, nice to hear from you, Lindz, it's a shame about your hubbys infection I hope he's all good and better soon!

Carhar - what symptoms have you been getting? when are you testing?

EJPerkins - what symptoms have you had over the past couple of days? it's good we're both on 7dpo :) even though your lab results have said otherwise


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> So it's all quiet for you girls then?, nice to hear from you, Lindz, it's a shame about your hubbys infection I hope he's all good and better soon!
> 
> Carhar - what symptoms have you been getting? when are you testing?
> 
> EJPerkins - what symptoms have you had over the past couple of days? it's good we're both on 7dpo :) even though your lab results have said otherwise

thanks hun:thumbup: ov was a fale alarm for me temp dropped back down again today so we wtill have a chance! hope all is good with you?


----------



## Carhar

Hey Tanz, I'm not sure if I've ov'd. I had no peak/pos on the cbfm but my temps have increased. I'm going to wait it out to see if I get my af or better yet a bfp! If my af hasn't arrived by next Monday I'll probably test. 

I've got heartburn and my stye back from last cycle and my bbs have been incredibly sore. I've also got lower back pain today.

Whisper- I'm sorry you did ov x


----------



## EJPerkins

Tanzibar83 said:


> So it's all quiet for you girls then?, nice to hear from you, Lindz, it's a shame about your hubbys infection I hope he's all good and better soon!
> 
> Carhar - what symptoms have you been getting? when are you testing?
> 
> EJPerkins - what symptoms have you had over the past couple of days? it's good we're both on 7dpo :) even though your lab results have said otherwise

I've had some symptoms but I dont think they are pregnancy symptoms.. I think they are from af that should be showing up here in the next cpl days..

I will be trying one more round of clomid at 150mg days 3-7.. this will be my last and final until the doc does more tests or sends me to a FS, i am just goin to track opk this round and not worry about temp cuz i think that added more stress :dohh: so im gonna try and take it easy this cycle and gonna try and take better care of myself too :flower:

gl to all u ladies :dust: to all!


----------



## Tanzibar83

oo Carhar, I've got lower back pain, it's been like this for 3 days ish. Hope it's a good sign. I've also developed a cold and I've taken the day off work today because of it.

EJPerkins - I hope AF hasn't turned up for you. It's not over til the AF witch shows her face!


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies! Hope you all are well. I've got some catching up to do with this thread! I've been mostly lurking here lately, trying to take a step back from my obsession with TTC. Been feeling kind of low because we've now been trying for a year. It seems like such a long time although I know some women try for much longer than that!! 

I took Femara 7.5 mg this cycle and at my ultrasound yesterday my RE didn't see any follies. :cry: It's so disappointing to not even ovulate month after month. He started me on Metformin and said I can try Femara with that to see if it helps or move onto injectables or IVF. It can take 60 days for the Metformin to show any effects and there's no guarantee that it will even make a difference, so I think I'm just going to go ahead and start injectables. I have a consultation with my RE next week to discuss it so I'm guessing I will be doing injectables with my next cycle.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey wanting, long time no see (in a good way thats a good thing, it means you're able to stop obessing about TTC like you said).

Sorry to hear about the no ovulation, it just doesn't seem fair does it? when there's people out there on drugs and benefits without a care in the world and they can just pop out kid after kid, it makes me sick!

Do you know what it's been exactly a year for myself TTC, was it 23rd August 2010 for you too? (talk about spooky if so).


----------



## Carhar

Hey wanting, sorry you had no follies this cycle. I hope metformin works well for you x

Tanz, your chart is unbelievable. I have major chart envy! Let's hope lower back pain is good. I keep getting light headed spells, but my temp dipped below coverline this morning so not even convinced I've ov'd x

Gl EJ like Tanz said you're not out yet x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Carhar - personally though I think me having a cold has a lot to do with my high temps but I'm still hopeful. But saying that I've been sleeping and waking with my mouth open so I'd love to know how high they would have gone then.


----------



## Carhar

Cold = pregnancy symptom x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Excellent, I just hope it doesn't turn into an epic 9 month thing! My hubby has had a hard time as it is over the past couple of days, practically being at my beck and call, bless!


----------



## Carhar

Lol, doesn't seem such a bad thing if it does with your OH running around after you.

After my mc I've got out of a cat litter tray duties, yay!


----------



## EJPerkins

Tanzibar83 said:


> oo Carhar, I've got lower back pain, it's been like this for 3 days ish. Hope it's a good sign. I've also developed a cold and I've taken the day off work today because of it.
> 
> EJPerkins - I hope AF hasn't turned up for you. It's not over til the AF witch shows her face!

well just in the last cpl days my DH and I have decided that we are gonna hold off on the last cycle of clomid and try Vitex just to see if it will regulate me and go natural for a lil whilie.. gonna test tom just to make sure


----------



## Tanzibar83

EJPerkins, 

Good luck with testing tomorrow, I keep wondering if I should test, I feel a bit groggy and can't make my mind up it's a usual feeling or not. Either way I'm not due for another 5/6 days so it could be implantation perhaps?! my temps could indicate that maybe. ooo FF has told me I now have a triphasic chart :)

Carhar, I'm so jealous, you have a cat!!!!


----------



## Carhar

Gl EJ hope you get a sticky bfp x

Tanz- we have two cats that rule the house.

It's amazing that you have a triphasic chart! Have you ever had anything like your chart previously? Def hold out before you test, it's still too early x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Aww I love cats but my grandma and grandad used to have quite a few and it was so heartbreaking when they get really ill....and, well you know the rest. So I've decided not to own them. I'm always going up to random ones in the streets and giving them lots of attention, which they love. What types have you got?

I've never had a triphasic chart before so to savour the flavour, so to speak, I've saved the web page and downloaded a local copy so I can view it on my laptop at any time. I'm such a saddo!

I've got the follow up hospital appointment tomorrow about the cyst they found - half of me wants to tell them I'm only a few days away from a period so they can test but the other half wants me to do it in the comfort of my own home where it's just me and hubby...I'm not sure I like the idea of a 3rd party involved when I get my BFP.

Your temp looks high today, how long have you got to go before testing, is it 8 days?


----------



## Carhar

They're just your average moggies. One is black with a tiny white bib and the other is tri coloured like tortoiseshell but mainly white on her belly. She's a really pretty cat and loves loves fusses. So much so she literally rubs against anything.

I'll probably test Monday afternoon as my lp is usually 12 days.

I'm always on my ff app checking out my chart and comparing it with previous months! I am a complete saddo. 

Gl in your appointment tomorrow. You could always ask for a blood test? Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

They sound like such cuties!

I read on BnB some crazy stories where cats are able to detect pregnancy - it sounds very bizarre but if it works for some people then great.

That's good we'll be testing on the same day then. Do you think you might sneak in a cheaky test over the weekend or will you be able to hold out?


----------



## wanting2010

I have to admit that I love when hubby runs around and waits on me hand and foot. ;)

Tanzi- August 15 is when we started TTC.

Good luck to Tanzi, Carhar, and EJPerkins! I hope that nasty ol' witch stays away for all you ladies and you get those BFPs!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Well I've been for my appointment, I've been given Clomid. Any of you girls got any good stories about it?


----------



## Carhar

Hey Tanz that's great news! Clomid gets me ovulating but hasn't regulated my cycle. I'm sure you'll have your bfp in no time!

Going to hold out testing til Monday if I can! X


----------



## Tanzibar83

We're you on clomid when you got the BFP?


----------



## Carhar

Yep, second cycle. I think it was down to clomid, conceive plus and my cbfm x


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo how come you were prescribed it, if you don't mind me asking? I have a million questions about the stuff and I've love to have answers so apologies in advance if in 100 posts time I'm still asking ;)


----------



## Carhar

I was prescribed it because on my pcos and long cycles. I ov every cycle but my cycles can last 6 months. It obviously shortens them dramatically but I still have long cycles. I've only ever taken 50mg, but am upping it to 100mg next cycle in an attempt to shorten my cycles.

I'm happy to answer any questions you have. I had loads when I first started taking it. BTW I think everyone reacts differently when taking it as I have no side effects, apart from the best nights sleep! X


----------



## Carhar

Actually on the first cycle sex was really painful but the next cycle was fine. I think it was my body just getting use to the clomid x


----------



## EJPerkins

Well my test was negative now Im just waiting for the :witch: to show up, shoulde be here in the next cpl days hopefully, if not ill take provera to get me to start.. lets hope vitex helps

gl everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Carhar

It's still early EJ, I still think you're in with a chance x


----------



## EJPerkins

I've had no luck with clomid I just got don't with my 6th round. But just like carhar said it works diff on everyone. A cpl of my rounds I had some side effects,I had mood swings and I got headaches. But they don't last that long so I didn't mind. Gl to u. Keep us posted


----------



## Tanzibar83

I don't know how you coped with having 6 month cycles, you must be a very strong woman carhar!

EJPerkins - did you test today?


----------



## EJPerkins

no i tested yesterday and it was :bfn: just wanting for af to show up should be here tom or sunday, if my cycle will be normal this time.. so ill wait a cpl more days and test again, but i think im out this cycle.. on to having natural cycles for a while maybe with the help of provera if i go over 35 days...
i kind of hope im not preg right i hate to say it but my DH and i havent been getting along the greatest in the last cpl days..
i think all the stress is getting to us :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies how are you all? ej im with the others could still be too early to show a bfp:flower:
my charts all over the place this cycle doubt il ever be able to tell when i ov:haha:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369441


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey chuck, I'm alright thanks, my cold seems to have subsided but I've still got a blocked nose (I've passed it onto the hubby too...oops).

I'm 13 DPO today, roll on testing day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey chuck, I'm alright thanks, my cold seems to have subsided but I've still got a blocked nose (I've passed it onto the hubby too...oops).
> 
> I'm 13 DPO today, roll on testing day!

your chart looks amazing mrs! when are you testing?!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks honey, well I either have 14 or 15 day luteal phase so I might do a cheeky test tomorrow, or wait til Monday. the 2ww feels more like a 2 year wait at the minute!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks honey, well I either have 14 or 15 day luteal phase so I might do a cheeky test tomorrow, or wait til Monday. the 2ww feels more like a 2 year wait at the minute!

looks really good and the sniffles too:winkwink: :test::test::dust::dust:


----------



## Carhar

I agree :test: poas pressure!

I hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

Not sure I've even ov'd as my temps are so erratic. I've never had anything like this before x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I agree :test: poas pressure!
> 
> I hope you both feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Not sure I've even ov'd as my temps are so erratic. I've never had anything like this before x

ur chart does look a tad crazy hun id wait and see and keep bding in the meantime


----------



## EJPerkins

well the :witch: showed her face last night.. so i will be trying to temp and im def gonna try opk this cycle just to see if i O wout clomid.. should be interesting

:dust:


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry EJ. I hope you get your bfp next cycle x

Whisper - I know it's totally mental, the only difference for me is baby aspirin and I've seen some women get low bbts after taking it so I wonder. I also have hardly any cm and I get quite a bit prior to ov Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

EJ - that damn witch! I hope you can find a way of drowning her in the proverbial river of doom!!! I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with the opk's - try and get OH to use one for a laugh...my hubby won't go near them!

Carhar, even if you're not sure if you've ov'd I'd say still test...you know never know.

I can't test yet...well I could but I daren't!


----------



## Carhar

Tested today and got a horrible white line on a frer. 

Hope everyone's okay x


----------



## lizthomas

Hi all TTC im new to Baby and Bump,

Im in the first month of ttc but have very irregular periods so have no idea when to test,have been BDing the last 2 weeks every 2/3 days and my last period was 11th August but previous to that was 10 weeks!!Something to do with having the first dose of depo injection in which i bled for 10 weeks previous to me not bleeding for 10 weeks so resulted in me having tablets to stop the bleeding.
Before i had that depo my periods were still irregular,28-44 days sometimes,average was around 35-38 day cycles.

Hope to keep in touch on here :thumbup:


----------



## EJPerkins

Carhar said:


> Tested today and got a horrible white line on a frer.
> 
> Hope everyone's okay x

so sorry to hear that Carhar.. we will get one of these days, we just have to keep believing..:hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

carhar, shame about the test, keep on trying though, it could be too early :)

Hi Liz, welcome to the thread. Do you use any ovulation predictor kits or chart temping to get an idea of when you're most fertile?

Take a look at my Fertility Friend chart to see how I've used it to work out my periods :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

BFN.

I'm tired, fed up, worried, f'd off to say the least. I've never even come close to a BFP before, never. I can't stop crying. What more can I possibly do? I temp, I check my mucus, I ate very healthily this cycle, I barely drank decaf, took a herbal tea twice a day every day, had sex throughout the fertile time, used pre seed everytime, both me and hubby drank plenty of vit c, took folic acid and omega 3, had plenty of fluid, didn't drink at all, started yoga, exercised, slept sensibly, used opk's,took care of myself in general...I mean what more can I do????????????????????

I cant do this if it's going to take years and years.


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry Tanz :hugs:

Not that it's any consolation, but I know how you feel I had a bfn this morning. TBH I don't even think I ov'd now. It's just so rubbish! 

On a positive note your not out til the witch arrives xxxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

I just feel broke inside I really do :(


----------



## Carhar

I forgot to say clomid could be just what you need as it could shorten your cycles and your egg will be a lot newer xxx


----------



## Carhar

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I've spent time crying with frustration. I completely know what you mean. I thought that we'd finally conquered it last cycle only to have it taken away. I hate ttc, but I suppose you just have to keep your eye on the prize xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for the comforting words, I hope Clomid will be the answer. I think I'm more upset because I want at least 3 kids but I want to be a young mum, at this rate I'll be mid 30's by the time something happens (I'm 27 currently).


----------



## Carhar

I know someone who took 3 years to fall and had 2 within 14 months. As long as you have them in quick succession I don't think you'll have any problems with 3. Try not to worry xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no flippin ov for me my chart is crazy!:shrug: having pains in my ovarys tho the past few days so maybe sumin will happen soon not that the docs recon we will get preg naturaly they said with bens low spermcount and my pcos and long cycles its immpossible:shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey chuck, well your CM is becoming more fertile so like you said something might happen over the next few days. I'm back to CD1, she turned up an hour ago so it looks like I'm using the clomid.

Have you used it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey chuck, well your CM is becoming more fertile so like you said something might happen over the next few days. I'm back to CD1, she turned up an hour ago so it looks like I'm using the clomid.
> 
> Have you used it?

nope they wont prescribe me anythign to help until we get hubbys sperm sorted all they gave me was the pill what im not taking sorry af turned up for you


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks, back to the drawing board for me.

So what can they do to help with hubbys sperm?


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry whisper, if you can get Ben on vitamins especially vit c and zinc I'm sure they'll be an improvement.

Tanz I'm sorry the witch got you. I bet you'll be pregnant in no time with clomid. Loads on women get their bfps in the first two cycles x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks, back to the drawing board for me.
> 
> So what can they do to help with hubbys sperm?

 hes just gota take vits etc to get the count up thats about all he can do atm


----------



## Tanzibar83

blimey, that takes months to get good results, I hope he has super sperm by the end of it. Would you consider IVF if it came to that?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm sorry whisper, if you can get Ben on vitamins especially vit c and zinc I'm sure they'll be an improvement.
> 
> Tanz I'm sorry the witch got you. I bet you'll be pregnant in no time with clomid. Loads on women get their bfps in the first two cycles x

yeh we are hes been taking them for the past mth now minus the days he forgot:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> blimey, that takes months to get good results, I hope he has super sperm by the end of it. Would you consider IVF if it came to that?

if we had the money we would be doing it now as the urologist told us with bens sperm and my pcos and irregulr cycles best option for us would be insemination my fs said the same thing and fobbed me off with the pill until bens sperm are better


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh god, there goes me and my naivity once again, does it cost thousands, if so then the medical world is seriously messed up, aren't they meant to help people instead of milking them???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh god, there goes me and my naivity once again, does it cost thousands, if so then the medical world is seriously messed up, aren't they meant to help people instead of milking them???

health insurance pays half for 3 tries but we still have to find 2000 euros each try:shrug: money we havent gotfor something thats not guaranteed to work


----------



## Tanzibar83

HOW MUCH?! God I hope you don't have to resort to it then :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> HOW MUCH?! God I hope you don't have to resort to it then :)

yeh its a joke the price for it


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls any updates from anyone?

I'll be having my 3rd 50mg clomid tablet tonight - I hope it does the trick!

Some vandals went and keyed the right hand side of my car the other day, they've also keyed the word "DIKED" in big letters on the bonnet and its cheapened the look of the car so me and hubby are fuming. We went to the station last night to give a statement but there's not a lot they can do. I'm just so hacked off you know? with xmas, my birthday, and the florida holiday happening in the next few months this was the last thing either of us could have done with...it's going to cost hundreds to repair...the gits!


----------



## Carhar

Aww Tanz I'm sorry. Will your insurance cover it? 

How you getting on with clomid? 

I didn't ov before and hopefully oving now, but who knows :shrug:

Hope everyone's okay? Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awwww tanz not what you need some right heartless little so and sos out there!
still no ov for me think the soy has made my cycle even worse then normal


----------



## Tanzibar83

we only have £100 on the excess for insurance and as my hubby is under 25 we're already paying over £2k for annual insurance so it's going to go through the roof if we took that option. Looks like it's going to have to be out of our own pockets which is a big bummer.

I see you've been getting + OPK's over the past few days, thats really good.

I've been alright with the Clomid, I've taken it at 8.30 every night and I'm actually starting to see improvement in my skin which I hope is down to it. I'm sleeping heavier too but I don't know if thats because of the Clomid or because I'm no longer in the 2ww so my body isn't as excited to wake up in the mornings.

Either way this week has dragged and it's only been a 4 day working week. I think it's time to look for another job too. My current one is too technical for my liking and I'm happier doing mindless work as opposed to thinking...but don't know where to look


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Linz, 

I tried Soy myself and found that I spent the first half my cycle spotting on and off for a couple of weeks, really annoying actually. What will you try next time?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks Linz,
> 
> I tried Soy myself and found that I spent the first half my cycle spotting on and off for a couple of weeks, really annoying actually. What will you try next time?

im just gonna have to go natural until we get bens spermys up to scratch then takr clomid


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> we only have £100 on the excess for insurance and as my hubby is under 25 we're already paying over £2k for annual insurance so it's going to go through the roof if we took that option. Looks like it's going to have to be out of our own pockets which is a big bummer.
> 
> I see you've been getting + OPK's over the past few days, thats really good.
> 
> I've been alright with the Clomid, I've taken it at 8.30 every night and I'm actually starting to see improvement in my skin which I hope is down to it. I'm sleeping heavier too but I don't know if thats because of the Clomid or because I'm no longer in the 2ww so my body isn't as excited to wake up in the mornings.
> 
> Either way this week has dragged and it's only been a 4 day working week. I think it's time to look for another job too. My current one is too technical for my liking and I'm happier doing mindless work as opposed to thinking...but don't know where to look

That's a shame. I can't believe how much the insurance is. It's rediculious! 

I sleep like a baby on clomid, I almost look forward to taking them.

Yep getting positive opks my 4th one today but it was a bit light so fx I ov'd today.

Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yeah lets hope you ovulate today, make sure you've had plenty of time put aside for the baby making part ;)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls any updates?

I'm on my 5th and final day of Clomid, I guess waiting part 1 is in process :S


----------



## Carhar

I *think* I may have actually ovulated now my temp in the evening is usually a good indicator for the next day and it's currently 37 degrees. Fx it's not a false alarm!

I hope clomid works well for you xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

You might find when you put in tomorrows temp the cross hairs may not appear, or they'll appear dotted. FF detects ovulation with the Opk's, 3 elevated temps BUT one of them has to have been higher than the temps 6 days previous to OV, so for yours it has to be higher than 36.8

If you find it doesn't, try a "tester" in CD33 or 34

Then again I may be completely wrong but thought I should give you a heads up in the off chance it does happen :)

Hope you get your crosshairs!


----------



## wanting2010

Hope you oved Carhar! 

Tanzi, how's the Clomid treating you so far? Any side effects?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cd 30 and still no ov never never never never again am i taking soy! no way no way


----------



## EJPerkins

Im currently on CD11 and took my last pills of clomid on thursday.. i had some side effects the cycle.. i was a lil nauseous on the 3rd day and on the last day i had a bad headache and was very irritible.. everyone got on my nerves that day and im not usually like that.. but thankfully they all went away 2 days after.. ive been feeling pretty good this cycle and have been using OPKs for the first time.. and have been gettin very faint lines the last 2 days.. kind of confused about that.. im not due to O for another 7-8 days??
any advice??


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey wanting, no obvious Clomid side effects as such, the last tablet I took though I felt boiling for about an hour afterwards (possibly hot flush perhaps) but not much else. my skin looks good but that could be down to anything, the 2 cups of green tea I take, EPO, yoga - 

How did you find Clomid? I've actually got some questions if you don't mind answering:


if you ovulated before taking the stuff will you more than likely still ovulate on the stuff?

is it possible to go from a 50+ cycle straight down to 30 in one cycle (not that I want that((obviously want a bfp)) but I'm wondering how likely I'll ovulate on cd15 which is only a week away!

what cycle length were your periods when you were on it, what are they like now?

I have so many questions and I've posted on the clomid groups but my posts seem to get lost in the thousands of other posters!

Linz - hope you're doing ok, it's a shame FF hasn't detected ovulation considering you've just been through a fertile patch, grr how annoying!!

EjPerkins - ooo we're Clomid sisters!!! it sucks that you've had some dodgy side effects but at least you're finished for this round :)

About the OPK's I found that there can be faint lines on OPK's from about cd10 and they just don't mean anything. The sticks are looking for the hormone which stimulates the release of the egg, it could just be your hormones are just balancing out which is expected since you've just had a period. But then you have to take into consideration the fact your now on Clomid which may be a factor in seeing the faint lines.

If I was you I'd ignore what you're currently seeing but just look out for the darker lines to appear. I'd send you screenshots of my collected opk's from cd10 right up to ovulation (cd40!!) but there's tonnes on there!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Update on the vandalism:

Looks like we know who's vandalised the car too - we were back less than 10 minutes and heard this massive banging on one of the living room windows, it then moved round to the other windows and we saw someone thumping on them, he was looking in too.

Hubby opened the window and this thug on the 3rd floor started yelling at him accusing him of shutting the fire door, when we've never even been near it but this guy wasn't having any of it. He seems to think we're doing it and was very threatening. We phoned the police to update the crime number and also phoned the building owners. I can't stop crying, I'm devasted. I know we have nothing solid but he thinks we've wronged him so we've concluded it must have been him who damaged our car.

I'm in such a mess at the minute, I want to move flats in the next week or 2, but it would be a strain. Then there's the holiday in 2 months we need to think about then finding a house on top of it too - I just don't know why this guy has it in for us.

1 thing is for sure, I want him out of the flats and thrown in jail with no food or drink.


----------



## wanting2010

Tanz- When I took Clomid I didn't really have many side effects on 50 mg, but when I got up to 100 mg and then especially 150 mg they started getting worse. The biggest thing for me was that I was SO moody and from about CD 12ish on I would just feel so depressed and hopeless! It definitely wreaked havoc on my moods.

Since you have long cycles the Clomid should make you ov earlier and shorten your cycle. Mine ended up being about 33 days with a 14 day LP. They say you should ov 5-10 days after the last pill, but I didn't until about 13 or 14 days after. 

I've been having to take Provera to induce periods ever since my last cycle of Clomid because I haven't been ovulating. With Provera my cycles have been about 45 days.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no ov for me i give up


----------



## EJPerkins

WhisperOfHope said:


> still no ov for me i give up

dont give up yet.. you just have to believe.. im in the same boat as you.. ill find out on the 16th of this month if i O'ed or not.. im always so nervous to get it done and have someone else look at the number first cuz i cant stand being disappointed again, and again.. this is my 7th cycle of clomid and only O'ed once per the doctor, but i thought if u have a period on ur own then that means u O'ed.. im so confused on that matter.. i think the doc is just testing me to early cuz by my records i dont O until cd 18 or 19 and then i get my blood tested on CD 22 so i dont think that is enough time in between there to raise my levels but again I dont know much on that either..
but dont give up yet.. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EJPerkins said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> still no ov for me i give up
> 
> dont give up yet.. you just have to believe.. im in the same boat as you.. ill find out on the 16th of this month if i O'ed or not.. im always so nervous to get it done and have someone else look at the number first cuz i cant stand being disappointed again, and again.. this is my 7th cycle of clomid and only O'ed once per the doctor, but i thought if u have a period on ur own then that means u O'ed.. im so confused on that matter.. i think the doc is just testing me to early cuz by my records i dont O until cd 18 or 19 and then i get my blood tested on CD 22 so i dont think that is enough time in between there to raise my levels but again I dont know much on that either..
> but dont give up yet.. :hugs:Click to expand...

the probelm is for me if i dont ov by say day 37 my af will come on her own always does lately and im starting to get af cramps cant wait to we get hubbys sperm to scarctch so i can at least get a try at clomid soy hasnt helped, ac never helped and macca helpd for only a short time


----------



## Rin731

Can I join??? :flower:
I'm super irregular, always have been. Doc just simply put me on the pill to fix it.

My 'average' cycle is 101 days, with the shortest 85 or so. :shrug: :wacko:

My periods began:
11/5/10
1/31/11
6/10/11
9/6/11

We've been NTNTP for a year tomorrow! :cry:

Soooooo when I finally got my period this time, I ran out to the store to grab some ibuprofen, maxi pads, and....going to try soy and see what happens. :thumbup:
Taking 80 mg of soy on CD 1-5 this time round. 

Praying and praying for an Oct BFP as it's DH's birthday on 10/24 and he'd love the news. 


:dust::dust::dust: 

Dust and hugs to all!


----------



## EJPerkins

maybe clomid is the best thing for you then.. how are you guys goin to get ur hubbys count up? just curious in case we have to do that? :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EJPerkins said:


> maybe clomid is the best thing for you then.. how are you guys goin to get ur hubbys count up? just curious in case we have to do that? :flower:

hes taking vitamins and macca and healthy eating thats all it takes sometimes men are lucky that with 3 mths of healthy lving etc they can repleninsh there sperm healthy stuff unlike us woman with eggs etc


----------



## Rin731

I always had bad reactions to the Pill, so we're really trying a more natural approach for now. (Which is why we're moving from NTNP to TTC after a whole year...:cry: )

Not sure about husband's count...any suggestions? *races to google to research*
---------------------------------------
Ways to Increase Sperm Counts

So the good news? Improving sperm counts and promoting overall male fertility health is something all men can achieve through simple changes in diet and/or lifestyle. Let's take a look at some of things you can do...

&#8226; Needless to say, bad health will lead to a compromised sperm count. If you are TTC, you should refrain from illicit drug use, quit smoking, and moderate or quit drinking alcohol.
&#8226; On the topic of sound health, consider cutting out unhealthy processed foods and switch to a high protein diet rich in vegetables and whole grains but low in fats. Organic foods when possible are also suggested!
&#8226; Regular exercise is also a big part of a healthy lifestyle and will reduce stress hormones that may damage sperm. Getting in shape is good idea for fertility in general for both women and men. At the same time, over-exercise can be detrimental, and in particular avoid any exercises that my impact or stress the testicles. If you're an avid cycler, make sure you don't ride too much. A doctor can tell you more. Also consider stress-reducing exercise like yoga, tai chi, or meditation practice.
&#8226; If you have a documented sperm count issue, then timing intercourse and regulating the frequency of sex (to around three day intervals) may be advised. However, your doctor can provide you with more specific details based on your unique circumstances.
&#8226; Its been suggested that sperm counts are highest during the morning hours. That would mean having procreative sex in morning to afternoon hours.
&#8226; Heat can compromise sperm health. Avoid hot-tubs and even tight underwear! Switch to jockey shorts and ensure a cool climate for the swimmers.
&#8226; Consider supplements like FertilAid for Men. When it comes to sperm health, minerals like zinc & selenium, amino acids like l-carnitine, and antioxidants like Vitamin C and Vitamin E are very crucial to sperm health. L-carnitine is particularly important for sperm motility. A recent clinical study revealed that FertilAid increased both sperm motility and count.
-------------------------------------
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/increasesperm.html


----------



## Carhar

Welcome Rin :flower: 

Interesting.... Didn't know sperm was better quality in the morning!

Tanz- sorry about your neighbour. Perhaps if you're there at christmas you could buy him a dictionary and some manners. Seems like a total idiot (refrained from using a stronger word) x

Lynz- :hugs: like EJ said don't give up. You just need to find out what suits you best. I think once Ben's sperm count increases Clomid will work a treat x

EJ - Fx you ov'd x

Wanting - good to see you here again x

Well I'm now confident I've ov'd, but think I'm going to have the mother of all af's as I've been cramping since 4dpo x


----------



## Rin731

Thanks for the welcome! I'm on CD 3 with cramps less than they were yesterday- couldn't even walk without pain! 

Here's to hoping the first round works.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Rin731, welcome to the thread. In the best way possible I hope you don't have to linger on it for too long.

So are you using Clomid yet?

I used it for the first time this cycle, I'm on CD12 I think so hopefully not too long before ovulation. Normally it happens around cd40 :S


----------



## Rin731

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey Rin731, welcome to the thread. In the best way possible I hope you don't have to linger on it for too long.
> 
> So are you using Clomid yet?
> 
> I used it for the first time this cycle, I'm on CD12 I think so hopefully not too long before ovulation. Normally it happens around cd40 :S

Haven't tried Clomid yet, trying it the most 'natural' way we can with soy. It's our first month from NTNP to TTC, so trying to take it (sort of) easy. 

I'm on CD 4, taking soy CD 1-5. :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no ov for me just wish af would come now sick of this cycle never again am i taking soy


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh Linz, what a nightmare it must be for you. I know it's not much help but at least you've given it a try as opposed to never trying but always wondering. Hope you're ok, xx

Hope soy does the trick Rin, I've tried it and it didn't do anything for me except made me spot more and ovulate later - but that could have been down to anything, it just happened on the same cycle!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh Linz, what a nightmare it must be for you. I know it's not much help but at least you've given it a try as opposed to never trying but always wondering. Hope you're ok, xx
> 
> Hope soy does the trick Rin, I've tried it and it didn't do anything for me except made me spot more and ovulate later - but that could have been down to anything, it just happened on the same cycle!

i give up with getting my hopes up for anything atm lol x


----------



## Carhar

Linz - :hugs: when are they doing another SA?

Rin - soy worked almost as well as clomid does for me now. I did use it and have reflexology though x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Linz - :hugs: when are they doing another SA?
> 
> Rin - soy worked almost as well as clomid does for me now. I did use it and have reflexology though x

no idea ben keeps forgetting his vits so doubt will be any better yet:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:



> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Linz - :hugs: when are they doing another SA?
> 
> Rin - soy worked almost as well as clomid does for me now. I did use it and have reflexology though x
> 
> no idea ben keeps forgetting his vits so doubt will be any better yet:shrug:Click to expand...

How annoying my OH keeps them by the side of his bed to remind himself. You could try getting a few packs and leaving them around the house. He might get the hint, lol x


----------



## Rin731

Carhar said:


> Linz - :hugs: when are they doing another SA?
> 
> Rin - soy worked almost as well as clomid does for me now. I did use it and have reflexology though x

"Rin - soy worked almost as well as clomid does for me now. " <--- What do you mean? :blush:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Clomid shortened Carhar's cycles down I believe, she even fell pregnant on cycle number 2 but it didn't end well :(

It's a 50 50 game with soy, it works wonders for some but not for others - my advice keep using it as it's easier to try then say no, then never try and always regret it.


----------



## Carhar

Yep Tanz is right. 

I had my first and only 28 day cycle on soy and having regular reflexology around ovulation. I fell pregnant on my second cycle of clomid, but it wasn't a sticky one. I had a 33 day cycle on my first clomid cycle, but didn't ov until cd27. This cycle is my first after the miscarriage even thought I took both soy and clomid I still think my body's messed up.

I would have two cycles a year without clomid. one after about 5 months then one approx 6 weeks later then nothing for 5 months again. My bfp was in my third consecutive short cycle. Sorry rambled on x


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm thinking of having some reflexology. Is it expensive Car?

I've been using this accupuncture mat I bought off amazon, it's just like lying on a bed of nails, it's really nice but I want to try new things for my body too.

Any avice?


----------



## Carhar

I enjoyed it but it is expensive and it isn't recommended whilst you're on clomid. Reflexology balances out the body including hormones whilst the purpose of clomid is to put hormones out of kilter to force you to ovulate.

I was paying £35 per session and and went the week before and week of ovulation x


----------



## Tanzibar83

wow that is expensive! Thanks for the Clomid advice, I wouldn't have known otherwise!


----------



## Rin731

Carhar said:


> Yep Tanz is right.
> 
> I had my first and only 28 day cycle on soy and having regular reflexology around ovulation. I fell pregnant on my second cycle of clomid, but it wasn't a sticky one. I had a 33 day cycle on my first clomid cycle, but didn't ov until cd27. This cycle is my first after the miscarriage even thought I took both soy and clomid I still think my body's messed up.
> 
> I would have two cycles a year without clomid. one after about 5 months then one approx 6 weeks later then nothing for 5 months again. My bfp was in my third consecutive short cycle. Sorry rambled on x

Sounds like me, my periods were 11/5/10, 1/31/11, 6/10/11, and 9/6/11. :(

Trying it this cycle. CD 5 today, last day of taking it, soooo.....I'll let you all know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Any updates from anyone? I'm cd16 and no ovulation just yet, I don't think Clomid has worked :( I only have til cd37 then I have to treat cd38 as cycle no 2 and take the tablets again.

:S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Any updates from anyone? I'm cd16 and no ovulation just yet, I don't think Clomid has worked :( I only have til cd37 then I have to treat cd38 as cycle no 2 and take the tablets again.
> 
> :S

ho[e clomid works for u soon hun no update from me still no ov and really horrid cramps in my ovarys as niormal:dohh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thats crap chuck, what has you doc\gyn said about the usual pain? do you have an explanation for that?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thats crap chuck, what has you doc\gyn said about the usual pain? do you have an explanation for that?

they just say its the cysts growing :shrug: hoping to go back end of october to see them for bens next sa


----------



## Tanzibar83

Can't they remove the cysts? I don't know much about them but I suspect one of the reasons why surgery is a no no is cause it can leave scar tissue?

October really isn't that long off is it, we're already half way through september


----------



## Carhar

Tanz - I didn't ov until cd27 when I got my bfp. It think the guidance that you ov around cd13 is really misleading. I think if you have a long cycle it shortens it but not by as much as they suggest x

Linz- I'm sorry hun, I hope they give you clomid soon xxx

I'm just waiting. Pretty sure my af will arrive as I've cramped right through the tww. I've had a little brown tinged cm, but think it's more likely I'm going to have a killer af. I suppose I'll find out Thursday/Friday. Fx I'm wrong xxx


----------



## EJPerkins

Tanzibar83 said:


> Any updates from anyone? I'm cd16 and no ovulation just yet, I don't think Clomid has worked :( I only have til cd37 then I have to treat cd38 as cycle no 2 and take the tablets again.
> 
> :S

im cd19 and suppose to ovulate today but idk, i havent taken a opk yet just got off work.. ive had some mild crampin down there and some ewcm so i hope thats a good sign.. hope this is the cycle cuz i dont think we will be TTC after this mth cuz my hubbys brother is getting married next july and im in the wedding and i don't know how she will feel if im almost 9 mths preg by then, but i will ask her :shrug:
did the doc tell u to start the clomid again on CD38 even without af? 
im going to ask my doc after this round if i don't get a :bfp: i would like to have another ultrasound done to see how the cysts are and then do a HSG..
:dust: to everyone


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar said:


> Tanz - I didn't ov until cd27 when I got my bfp. It think the guidance that you ov around cd13 is really misleading. I think if you have a long cycle it shortens it but not by as much as they suggest x
> 
> Linz- I'm sorry hun, I hope they give you clomid soon xxx
> 
> I'm just waiting. Pretty sure my af will arrive as I've cramped right through the tww. I've had a little brown tinged cm, but think it's more likely I'm going to have a killer af. I suppose I'll find out Thursday/Friday. Fx I'm wrong xxx

Carhar - I'm just a bit weirded out cause the Gyn said if no period is here come cd37 then see it as clomid fails. So in my head I'm thinking as I have a 15 day LP then for clomid to work I need to ovulate no later than cd22 (6 days away).

The maths is whats worrying me at the mo, I've got 6 days to get fertile CM and positive OPK's. Even if I ovulate later than cd22 (says it's cd28) I have to see it as Clomid failing :( Gyn told me so. It doesn't add up and I wish I could just deviate from his plan but I'm worried something will just go wrong.

Ej perkins - if there's one thing I've learnt with TTC it's don't think of other people, literally just think of yourself and partner. Yeah Doc told me to start 2nd round of clomid cd38 even if there's no period :S I think it's to try and regulate my periods more than anything.


----------



## Carhar

Do you think that you'll still check for signs of ov? Not to confuse you but I hadn't ov'd by cd21 so I asked for a higher dose of clomid. However, shortly after, but before the prescription arrived I ov'd. That was my bfp cycle.

Looks like I'm joining team clomid this month as my af has shown her ugly face. I suppose at least it'll be a proper clearout after the mc. I'm trying 100mg this cycle so hopefully i'll ov sooner.

Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh yeah I'll still be checking for Ov signs. I've had some EWCM today (it stretches more than 1 inch but it's more clear than white coloured), it's not been much but it could be a good sign. I can't be bothered getting my hopes up actually! when cd37 gets here and if I'm unfortunate enough to not have a bfp I'll probably still be testing for another 20 days straight with hpt's.

I keep thinking what if I don't ovulate til cd28...that technically means come cd37 I'll be 9dpo...which means if I have to start the second round that day that it may potentially be only 6 more days then my period shows up...or a bfp!!!!!

Does that make sense?

Do you reckon if a scenario like that happens that I should not do the second round until the LP is over? I might ring the hospital if that happens.

Stupid AF, Carhar! do you have Clomid already or will you need to get it prescribed?


----------



## Carhar

If I were you I wouldn't take the clomid til my af arrived... But I'm not so only you can decide. 

Yeah I have 3 rounds of 100mg clomid already. I'm not sure whether tomorrow would be cd1 or today as it started quite late. I have full flow now. 

I'll probably class cd1 from tomorrow as I would rather see the fs before starting clomid xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ahh yay for the clomid stash!

My Gyn (the guy who's told me all this cd37 mush) said cd1 should be classed as a full day of flow, anything before 1pm anyway. I was a bit miffed by this cause when AF turned up for me the other week she turned up at 1:45pm!!!!!! Yes I've started noting the time she turns up now...it might help somehow :S

Yeah I want to wait til af starts before moving up a round but with this mucus I got tonight I'm wondering if I'll ovulate over the next few days after all! Think the best plan is to use opk's and FF like crazy, if ov is between cd23 and cd37 I'll get on the blower to the doctor for advice :)

private question but did you pay for the Clomid? I was meant to go back to the hospital and pay but never did! god knows how much it'll cost :S

Do you have any other plans for this cycle, new strategies, new herbs etc?

ooo wait I ave another clomid question - is it ok to have green tea or evening primrose oil whilst on it...I've been having both. Green tea to try and help with my spots and the EPO to help with mucus.


----------



## Carhar

No, I didn't pay for my clomid as it was covered on the NHS, but I had to pay the usual NHS prescription charge. I don't think it's very expensive probably around 20-50p a tablet. I know they don't fund femara which is around £2 a tablet privately. 

I only take Folic acid and multi vits with clomid, but I shouldn't think it'll hurt to take epo and green tea. I wouldn't mix too many herbs tho. No plans to change anything other than up the bding this cycle (oooh and make loads of good quality follies, lol) xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ah, I guess it'll be the usual nhs charges for me then :)

oh yes I daren't take too many vits this time, there's still a bit of fertilitea left in the cupboard but don't want to risk drinking that daily with all the herbs in that!

the hot flushes are fun...not! don't think theres been any other symptoms, phew!

more bding sounds like a good plan - I've often wondered if my egg is released during the dead of the night and it's life span is really short hence never getting a bfp so this cycle I've told hubby midnight sex is part of the agenda!

You seem to know a lot about Clomid, how come it encourages better eggs to mature? I remember you saying something similar to that the other night but don't recall asking how :S


----------



## Carhar

:rofl: midnight sex! My OH wishes! I use 3 pillows after sex to keep my hips up. 

From what I've read clomid tricks your brain into producing more estrogen and a hormone which increases fsh, which helps develop your follies and protects the egg. The estrogen increase will help the release of the egg.

Be careful with the fertilitea as I think it has vitex (chasteberry) which shouldn't be taken with clomid xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well cd 40 no ov n no af


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry Linz :hugs:

Will you dr give you something to bring on your af? Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar -Fertilitea was actually good for me last cycle, I ov'd cd40 which hadn't been that early for about 3 cycles. It cleared my spots up too, it's my back up to Clomid.

sorry to hear no ov linz, hope you're able to distract yourself from the whole ttc business in this hard time, xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

was laying in bed crying my eyes out last night feeling rather uselss and in pain as the cysts are hurting big time need to try get an apointment with my old fs as she offerd me at least metaformin and that has to be better then nothing surely?


----------



## Tanzibar83

aww Linz, sending lots of hugs and support your way. :hugs:

What does Metaformin do? hope you're ok today, you're not useless honey, xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> aww Linz, sending lots of hugs and support your way. :hugs:
> 
> What does Metaformin do? hope you're ok today, you're not useless honey, xx

from what ive read about it it helps with inculin resistency and loosing weight etc what many women with pcos have what in turn can help balance the hormones


----------



## Tanzibar83

that sounds promising, here's hoping you'll be prescribed it.

I know it's a long shot but have you tried accupuncture? I only ask cause I bought this accupuncture mat the other week, it feel liks lying on a bed of nails but it's really theraputic and there's lot of health benefits from it too (helps with stress\tension\gives you more energy\good for hormones).

Heres the link to the one I bought, must admit I've seen an improvement, I just hope it can help give me a bfp!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yantra-Mat...OX9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316156433&sr=8-1

(you can find them cheaper elsewhere)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> that sounds promising, here's hoping you'll be prescribed it.
> 
> I know it's a long shot but have you tried accupuncture? I only ask cause I bought this accupuncture mat the other week, it feel liks lying on a bed of nails but it's really theraputic and there's lot of health benefits from it too (helps with stress\tension\gives you more energy\good for hormones).
> 
> Heres the link to the one I bought, must admit I've seen an improvement, I just hope it can help give me a bfp!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yantra-Mat...OX9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316156433&sr=8-1
> 
> (you can find them cheaper elsewhere)

id love to try sumin like that but we havent got the money atm:dohh: i may hint for xmas lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going bk to see my fs on the 4th


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ooo glad you've got an appointment booked :)


----------



## Carhar

Me too. I hope you get what you need x


----------



## Tanzibar83

YAY a + OPK :D :D :D :D :D Hope you're all doing well too. Anyone got any updates?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> YAY a + OPK :D :D :D :D :D Hope you're all doing well too. Anyone got any updates?

woooohooo for + opk get bding lady:haha: no news for me still waiting


----------



## EJPerkins

i go tmy blood test results back on sat.. and they are great 15.2... means i ovulated.. ive never had it that high before.. dont know if i can wait till monday to test.. thats a whole week.. might test thursday morning just to see.. :thumbup:

hope everyone is doin well
:dust:


----------



## Carhar

No news for me either, but I have had a strange af. It is not where near as clotty or heavy as normal. May be the baby aspirin did something after all.

Great news Tanz and EJ. I have my fx for you xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Linz - shame it's not systems a go go with you right now, I don't know about you but I've found ever since TTC that the days just turn into weeks which turn into months really quickly. I can't believe it's been 13 months since I started TTC, how about you?

EJPerkins, congrats on your progesterone levels being high, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Carhar - do you think the baby asprin was a good thing then or not?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Linz - shame it's not systems a go go with you right now, I don't know about you but I've found ever since TTC that the days just turn into weeks which turn into months really quickly. I can't believe it's been 13 months since I started TTC, how about you?
> 
> EJPerkins, congrats on your progesterone levels being high, keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Carhar - do you think the baby asprin was a good thing then or not?

we officialy started ttc 2 yrs and 1 mth ago and no luck cant wait for the 4th even tho it means ive got to be brave and have an internal:haha: have horrid crampys again today


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> Linz - shame it's not systems a go go with you right now, I don't know about you but I've found ever since TTC that the days just turn into weeks which turn into months really quickly. I can't believe it's been 13 months since I started TTC, how about you?
> 
> EJPerkins, congrats on your progesterone levels being high, keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Carhar - do you think the baby asprin was a good thing then or not?

I'm going to try without baby aspirin this cycle and see what happens. It didn't being my ov forward. I've decided this cycle is all about sex, softcups and weight loss x


----------



## Tanzibar83

maybe the cramps are a good sign?!

One downside to the Clomid which I forgot to mention is that I think I've put on weight, especially in my legs, grrr how annoying!


----------



## Carhar

Errr, I put on 5kgs in 4 months and was told by my fs that it wasn't clomid. I fluctuate a few pounds but not 5kgs!

I'm now on a fabulous health kick as apparently I may have caused the mc according to my fs. He's a bit of an idiot but it's spurred me on. 

I don't think I'm obese or anything tho. I did inc a dress from a 12 to a 14 (that's UK sizes I hasten to add). I'm hoping to drop two dress sizes now. I'm feeling ambitious x


----------



## wanting2010

Tanzi, I gained about 10 lbs over the few months I took Clomid. I've heard a lot of women saying they gained weight on it!


----------



## Carhar

I'm glad I'm not the only one then! X


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ah me too. it's not got to a stage where I need to buy bigger clothes but things like my work pants just give me that sausage leg effect and I'm forever paranoid about what I wear for work too - I'm in an environment where Im the only female on the team and the men don't hold back on anything!

*sigh* I want to excercise again but Im definately sure I've ov'd today so I've got my lazy head on right now!


----------



## wanting2010

I never had to buy bigger clothes (thank GOD) and I've since lost about 8 of those lbs (thank GOD again, lol). I wear scrubs to work and the days I'm off I generally just wear sweats and such so I never really noticed the weight gain in terms of my clothes since they're mostly stretchy, haha.


----------



## Tanzibar83

A part of me doesn't want to lose the weight cause it'll keep baby warm in these cold winter months! come on bfp


----------



## Carhar

I'm hoping the weight will drop off like yours wanting.

Wow Tanz an ov cd23?! That's great news looks like clomid is working well for you. I can practically smell a bfp and I have not been wrong so far this month! Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yeah I got 2 dark opk's last night then 1 again this morning, by tea time it was very faint so keeping my fingers crossed I'm in the 2ww!


----------



## EJPerkins

well i couldnt wait any longer and tested today and it was a big fat :bfn: maybe tested to early but i couldnt wait.. hopefully AF doesnt come this weekend and i will test again.. i really thought this is was going to be the round :shrug: so if not onto my last and final round of clomid before doin more tests on me and my DH..

fx for everyone!! hope u guys get ur :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## Carhar

It's waaaay too early EJ, give it another couple of days x


----------



## Tanzibar83

sorry to hear the bfn EJ, like Carhar says it's early days yet!

FF put crosshairs on my chart and it's the weirdest thing ever. Remember me saying about my doctor telling me to test cd37 regardless? well my LP is 14 days and I'm currently 3dpo - it turns out cd37 is 15dpo for me so there was me thinking he'd be making me test wayyy to early but nope!


----------



## vicnut

Hi would it be ok to join... I have PCOS and haven't had a cycle since July and now just waiting for my next one. I would feel really good to have other people to talk to 

:dust:


----------



## Fabian

Hello im new here,my period's been irregular since 2007,never tot it was a problem till i got married last year,we saw a gyno who told me after series of test that i had high prolactin,two tiny fibroids, had an hsg in April n since then iv been on hormonal drugs.my gyno normally ultra scans me to find out my possible days of ovulation.i would really love to be in this group cos i need to talk to people who have similar experience.lots of baby dust to everyone trying to conceive.


----------



## vicnut

If any 1 on this page has PCOS I have found some herbs that could help us become a lil more regular. They are Agnus Cactus which helps with bringing on your period. I've been taking for a week now and the only thing I've had is sore breasts, Chromium Picolonate to help with the weight loss if you need it like me lol and Saw Palmetto which lowers the level of testostaron in your body. I'm going to be getting the last two this Saturday and starting them on Sunday I hope money pending. I will let you all know how I get on. Hope I've helped some of you in a way.

Ps you can get all these from holland and Barrett if in the UK.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> If any 1 on this page has PCOS I have found some herbs that could help us become a lil more regular. They are Agnus Cactus which helps with bringing on your period. I've been taking for a week now and the only thing I've had is sore breasts, Chromium Picolonate to help with the weight loss if you need it like me lol and Saw Palmetto which lowers the level of testostaron in your body. I'm going to be getting the last two this Saturday and starting them on Sunday I hope money pending. I will let you all know how I get on. Hope I've helped some of you in a way.
> 
> Ps you can get all these from holland and Barrett if in the UK.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

i took agnus castus and made me have mid cycle bleeding as my doc called it, then tried macca worked for a few mths and then soy what has put me back longer on my cycle:haha:


----------



## vicnut

Well I'm sticking to AC for now as its helping me loss weight. I've lost more these last few days than I have in the last year. I stode on the bathroom scales this morning and I'm final under 14st :happydance: I tried weight watchers and dieting galor and it didn't work but this is :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sday 48 and still nothing for me other then a belly ache and bronchitis:haha:


----------



## Rin731

vicnut said:


> Well I'm sticking to AC for now as its helping me loss weight. I've lost more these last few days than I have in the last year. I stode on the bathroom scales this morning and I'm final under 14st :happydance: I tried weight watchers and dieting galor and it didn't work but this is :happydance:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

AC?

:hugs:


----------



## vicnut

Agnus cactus :hug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi vicnut - sorry to hear about the PCOS. I have a blood blister on my left ovary which was recently found but before it was diagnosed I was taking agnus castus and soy to try and help with the irregular cycles. They didnt really help me but then I came across this stuff called Fertilitea and it was my shortest cycle in months. I recommend giving it a try!

Linz - you have bronchitis? I hope you're resting and are taking the right meds for it, xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi vicnut - sorry to hear about the PCOS. I have a blood blister on my left ovary which was recently found but before it was diagnosed I was taking agnus castus and soy to try and help with the irregular cycles. They didnt really help me but then I came across this stuff called Fertilitea and it was my shortest cycle in months. I recommend giving it a try!
> 
> Linz - you have bronchitis? I hope you're resting and are taking the right meds for it, xx

yeh i have hun im takeing antibiotics doc gave me yesterday after my language tutor sent me home for disturbing the class too much with coughing :haha:


----------



## Carhar

Hi vicnut, I tried ac, it worked for a couple of cycles then nothing. Unlike Linz and Tanz soy worked a cycle for me. I'm on clomid now which does work but hasn't shortened my cycles as much as I'd like. A couple of my bnb buddies have had bfp's this month with just soy.

Linz- hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Tanz- how are you feeling? I'm so excited for you this cycle x


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm good thanks, Im really excited myself and will try my hardest not to test too early, I'll be testing in 11 days time :)

I keep on hoping that I do get a BFP but that it's not just 1 baby in there but 2 or 3. The information the hospital gave me was that 10% of women on Clomid have twins\triplets and after all this time of trying I'd love nothing more than to have 2 babies next year to make up for the stupid waiting game every cycle.

I would love 3 kids in total but I'd love to be pregnant more than once so if it is triplets then looks like we'll need a bigger car ;) look at me thinking too far ahead, I'm such a dreamer!

How are you doing carhar? cant believe you're on cd10 already, the time has just flown by.


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I'm not sure how common multiples are on 50mg. 

I was thinking about twins earlier, I think I could only just about cope with one newborn but I suppose you deal with what is thrown at you. 

I know 10 days have flown by. There's no sign of ovulation for me. I've been so good that I've been hoping it would have an impact this cycle xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

lets hope you get some ov pains and symptoms over the next few days then. Yeah I heard that the things you do at the start of your cycle determine how early\late you'll ovulate but it's really hard not to be stressed and upset at the start when AF is here, she causes more grief and hassle than anything!


----------



## wanting2010

Hi to the new ladies!! :hi:Long, irregular cycles are such a pain while TTC! It's always nice to have people to talk to who are in a similar position.

Lindsey, hope you get to feeling better hon. I used to get bronchitis a lot when I was younger and it was awful. 

Tanzi, I'm so glad that the Clomid made you ovulate earlier. Even if your BFP doesn't come from this cycle, at least that's a huge step forward!

Carhar, I hope ov is right around the corner for you. When do you normally ovulate on Clomid?

:hugs:

As for me- AF finally showed her face this morning, 16 days after my last pill of Provera. I think I might have ovulated right after my last dose which is what caused AF not to show within my usual 2-3 days after finishing Provera. I don't have any way of knowing that for sure, though. :shrug:

I'll be going for an ultrasound on Monday and if everything looks good I'll probably be starting injectables. I say probably because my DH and I are supposed to be going on vacation with his parents the first week of October, and we are trying to decide if we are going to go or stay home so we can do the injectables. If we go, we'll have to wait til my next cycle to start them, which would likely be around the first or second week of November.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks wanting, my temps have been in their 70's since ov, here's hoping they stay that way :)

sorry to hear AF showed up for you, how different is provera from clomid? it might do you good to have a holiday but then again I wouldn't know which to pick either holiday vs being proactive...it's a tricky one! How will you choose?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well day 50 for me and no af


----------



## Carhar

Thanks wanting. Unfortunately clomid hasn't regulated ovulation and I do think I need to increase to 100mg. I've ov'd cd18, 27 and 38 I took clomid cd3-7, 2-6 and 5-9 for each cycle. I'm on cd2-6 this cycle. I think I only ov'd early the first cycle because I was due to ov. 

Glad your af finally showed. Bit of a tough decision, I suppose it depends if you could do with a vacation? Xxx


----------



## EJPerkins

i tested again last night and it was a :bfn: again so im out.. af will be here tom i believe..

hope everyone is doin good..
:dust:


----------



## vicnut

Thanks to every for there saport on here and nice to hear some of you could have some good news for us all soon. Since starting the AC I've lost quit a bit of weight for me. For the last year or so now I've been 14st or over and now I'm almost 13 and a half st :happy: I have had some pains to say af is coming but I don't know when it will. I'm hoping in the next few weeks. I hope every one is well xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## vicnut

Thanks Tanz i will look in to that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: cd 1 cd1 cd1 cd1:happydance: but owch lol non ov cycles hurtttt


----------



## Tanzibar83

YAY you're onto a new cycle linz, I'm so happy for you. I bet you are relieved something has finally happened down below, keeping my fingers crossed that you'll ov this cycle :)


----------



## wanting2010

Vicnut- Great news about the weight loss! Hope AF will show soon!

Yay Lindsey!! So glad the witch showed for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll ov this cycle.

I had my CD 3 baseline ultrasound this morning and I'm starting my injectables tonight. DH & I decided to go ahead with the meds this cycle and we're hoping we'll get to still go on our vacation a couple days late. Come on ovaries, wake up and don't fail me now!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay wanting, doing both the injectables and the vacation sounds like a great idea - have you been told exactly where they'll do the injections and what sort of pains there are expected?


----------



## Carhar

Yay Linz :yipee: hopefully you'll ov this cycle x

Wanting - gl with the injectables x

Tanz - your chart is shaping up nicely. It looks different to all your others! Def a good sign x

EJ - I'm sorry about the bfn x

Vicnut - hope your af shows soon x

Me... Well I'm still waiting to ov. I'm high fertility on the cbfm. I had 25 highs last cycle! I hate waiting. I've been getting a few twinges so fx for a short cycle x


----------



## wanting2010

I'm really hoping it works out so we can go Tanz. If not, I'll be happy just to have a week off from work to spend with my hubby. =)

I'll be giving myself the injections in my belly. The med I'm using is called Bravelle and I'm injecting 150 iu tonight and tomorrow and 75 iu on Wednesday, then I go on Thursday for another ultrasound. I also have 2 vials of another med called Menopur but they haven't told me what to do with it yet.


----------



## vicnut

It sound nuts but I can't wait for AF to show and I never thought I'd be saying that in my life. Hoping OV next cycle been trying for so long now. On a good side I can see the weight melting away. At the begining of taking the AC I weighed 14st odd and now just under 2 weeks in and I weigh 13st 9lb :happydance: I haven't weighed that much in years. I final fell that there is some hope for me yet. Hope every one is ok and doing well.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

Vicnut, before I started TTC I NEVER wanted AF to show. I was always so glad that my cycles were so long. After we started TTC and I was waiting to start a new treatment or whatever I would pray for AF to come. It's so funny how that changes, haha!


----------



## vicnut

It is lol. It's been nice without her but now she just being mein to me by not showing her ugly face. I hope it before next month as it mine and the bf 2 yr anavercery (soz for the bad spelling). I dont want her to come on that day. But I guess it's just a waiting gaming at the mo :coffee:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> It sound nuts but I can't wait for AF to show and I never thought I'd be saying that in my life. Hoping OV next cycle been trying for so long now. On a good side I can see the weight melting away. At the begining of taking the AC I weighed 14st odd and now just under 2 weeks in and I weigh 13st 9lb :happydance: I haven't weighed that much in years. I final fell that there is some hope for me yet. Hope every one is ok and doing well.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

lol thats what i say every cycle cant wait for af then she arrives and im like wth why did i want this so bad as the pain is just owch it beds me for the first 2-3 days:haha:


----------



## Rin731

vicnut said:


> Agnus cactus :hug:

Thanks. I might try it. 

Glad it's working for you. :hugs:


----------



## vicnut

Thanks I'm amazed to the fast that it has worked at all. I felt like I was lossing hope with it all but now I can see a small light at the end of a very dark road :hugs:


----------



## EJPerkins

well af hasnt shown up yet.. i called the doc office today and they said to wait till friday and if she hasnt shown up then, they will order a test, but all my home test some back negative .. so maybe its just me being irregular again.. who knows


----------



## wanting2010

How many DPO are you EJ?

I gave myself my second injection tonight. The needle is tiny so it doesn't really hurt going in but the medicine stings awful while it's being injected and for a few minutes afterward. I'm getting nervous about my ultrasound on Thursday morning. I'm hoping and praying for good news!!


----------



## EJPerkins

I am 16 dpo. I just took a dollar tree test this mornin and got a faint positive. Still don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## vicnut

I'd do another in a few days and if the line isn't darker then I'd go to the doc. But that just me. Good luck I hope you get that :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

Have you tested anymore EJ? 

I had my follie check this morning and I have 2 follies growing, one on each ovary- 12mm on the right and 10mm on the left. They're still small, but it's early (CD 6) in my cycle and my RE said it's a great start! Pretty excited to see something going on in there after months of nothing! I'm continuing 75 iu of Bravelle the next three nights, then switching to Menopur 75 iu Sunday, and another follie check on Monday! I asked when I might trigger, and he said probably Tuesday or Wednesday if my follies continue growing like they should. I might not have to go back to any more monitoring after Monday, so hopefully DH & I are gonna get to go on our trip as well! :happydance:

My ovaries are feeling pretty achy right now! Grow, follies, grow!!


----------



## CassieC

Hello all! I am have just found this forum today and I would very much like to be part of your group. I will be 28 next week and have been TTC since march. I just feel like I need a little support from some friendly people. Its very frustrating to be irregular and not having a clue about when my fertile days are or when I should test cuz I might be late.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ej - any new results? keeping my fingers crossed

wanting - great to hear the follies growing, I'll wish for those follies to keep growing :)

Welcome to the thread CassieC - do you chart your temps or use OPK's to know when you're fertile time is?


----------



## Rin731

Welcome, CassieC! 

:) :flower:


----------



## Rin731

Tanzibar83 said:


> Ej - any new results? keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> wanting - great to hear the follies growing, I'll wish for those follies to keep growing :)
> 
> Welcome to the thread CassieC - do you chart your temps or use OPK's to know when you're fertile time is?

I love your pic! The kitty on the pumpkin is too cute!


----------



## CassieC

Tanzibar83 said:


> Ej - any new results? keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> wanting - great to hear the follies growing, I'll wish for those follies to keep growing :)
> 
> Welcome to the thread CassieC - do you chart your temps or use OPK's to know when you're fertile time is?

Thank you, and no I havent started charting my temps yet. I was afraid it would stress me out, lol.


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome, Cassie! Do you have PCOS or anything that's causing your irregular cycles?


----------



## vicnut

Hi Cass do you have any thing like pcos x


----------



## dolly bird

can i join you on here i was on ttc after implant removed but no one replies to me but hay i dont no when AF is coming but woke up this morning feeling ok but half way into drinking my coffee i felt sick and now have heart burn feeling very confused and hate waiting


----------



## CassieC

I have no idea. I dont think that I do. I went to the ob in march to get my IUD removed and get the go ahead to start trying. He didnt say anything, nor has any of my other ob/gyn. The one I am seeing now is new to me. The only thing he really said was it might take longer since I have long cycles. 

I have been irreg my whole life, the longest I have went was like 7 months when I was 16ish and sometimes but not often they will be very short, like 2 1/2 weeks. 

My periods are typically 3-5 days and very consistent, so no prob there.

So really who knows? I really dont think I have many of the pcos symptoms.


----------



## ami1985

Im LTTTC, my cycles range from 4-10 weeks :( xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Charting isn't stressy Cassie unless you make it - I've found throughout time that the best angle to approach it is the same angle why people go to work - they have to to keep a roof over their head except with temping I think more "I have to temp so I'll know how my body reacts at different stages in my cycle" - I used to sit and wonder what the dips and rises could mean and yes in the 2ww I might sit and overthink the temps a bit much for the rest of the cycle it's purely just so I can collect more stats about myself :)

Hi dolly, do you know how far you are in your current cycle?

welcome to the thread ami1985 - how long have you have been trying - whats your secret for keeping faith and hope? I'm into my 14 month but there are some girls on here who have been trying longer :(


----------



## vicnut

Hi to all the newbies and hope all are good

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

dolly bird- Welcome to the thread. I know how you feel about waiting, it's definitely my least favorite thing to do, lol!

ami1985- Welcome! I have PCOS as well.

Tanz- How are you feeling? I see you're 12 DPO. When are you gonna test?

I go tomorrow for my follicle u/s. On Thursday I had a 12mm follie and a 10mm follie, and I'm hoping that both of them have grown at least 6-8mm since then. Everything I've read on the Internet says 1-2mm a day is average, so it's entirely possible. I'm getting pretty nervous about the u/s just because I have this irrational fear that my follies have stopped growing and I'll have nothing tomorrow, lol. I only have 3 more injections left for this cycle including my trigger shot- only 2 more nights of stims. I'm finished with the Bravelle and will be using Menopur for tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## EJPerkins

Tanzibar83 said:


> Ej - any new results? keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> wanting - great to hear the follies growing, I'll wish for those follies to keep growing :)
> 
> Welcome to the thread CassieC - do you chart your temps or use OPK's to know when you're fertile time is?

well the blood test came back positive but the number was low.. so i thought i was just early but i started bleeding sat. and having cramps and clots today so i am m/c again, going into the doc tome first thing.. :cry: 
hope u are doin well


----------



## wanting2010

So sorry EJ! :cry::hugs: As if the heartache of TTC isn't enough.


----------



## CBHarris_BABE

Hello everyone! I don't know wheter my cycle is irregular or not hince this being the first time i haven't gotten my period this month ever! My last period was august 21st and i still haven't gotten my period! I have had spotting... I took a pregnancy test september 28th & that came back negative... Any advice? If soo please i'm all ears!


----------



## vicnut

Have you gone to the docs bout it yet. I had the same thing last year and went to the docs when I got to 2 months with no period.

Sorry to hear bout the bad news no here :cry: for and :hugs: extra big ones x x x

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

wanting2010 - I'm feeling gloomy actually, I'm 13dpo and yesterday I tested and it was a BFN, my temps have dropped this morning so don't think it's my time!

I went to stay at MIL at the weekend, took my BBT and I think it's still there! I swear i threw it straight into my travel bag as soon as the temps had been done but couldn't find it anywhere when we got back :S

Hi EJPerkins - sorry to hear about the m/c what has the doctor said?

CBHarris_BABE - have you tested again to se if you are pregnant?


----------



## CBHarris_BABE

Thanks you guys! I have taken another pt and those too came back negative.


----------



## Tanzibar83

you may have just ovulated later than normal, did you use ovulation predictor kits this month, do you know for sure if you've ovulated?


----------



## Tanzibar83

UPDATE - I FOUND MY BBT, yippee!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just dropping in with some hugs for you all :hugs:im off to my bed to watch film with hubby back at the fs tomoz


----------



## CassieC

:sad2:Ok I am becoming obsessive since joining this site. I need help, lol. Mental help! Or my internet shut off. I just know that if I dont continually come back here and check I will miss some awesome tidbit of info that I haven't heard before. sigh. 

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## CBHarris_BABE

I have no idea if i ovulated or not? How would i know if i did or didn't?
`


----------



## Rin731

CassieC said:


> :sad2:Ok I am becoming obsessive since joining this site. I need help, lol. Mental help! Or my internet shut off. I just know that if I dont continually come back here and check I will miss some awesome tidbit of info that I haven't heard before. sigh.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?

...yup...:haha:


:hugs:


----------



## dolly bird

CassieC said:


> :sad2:Ok I am becoming obsessive since joining this site. I need help, lol. Mental help! Or my internet shut off. I just know that if I dont continually come back here and check I will miss some awesome tidbit of info that I haven't heard before. sigh.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?

i do lol and i have only been ttc for 2 weeks my head is done in :wacko:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Cassie - do you use firefox or internet explorer?

If you right click in the top right purpleness on any bnb page and click "view page info", then click details it tells you how many times you've been on BnB pages - that should also give you a slap on the wrist too, seeing how many times you use BnB.

to help with having that obsessed feeling, sit and ask yourself why you might be worried if you miss out on an important tidbit, it's not as if it will be deleted right away or you'll miss it (if you use User CP then all the history is in there) - that may ease the obsession, it worked for me :)


----------



## Rin731

dolly bird said:


> CassieC said:
> 
> 
> :sad2:Ok I am becoming obsessive since joining this site. I need help, lol. Mental help! Or my internet shut off. I just know that if I dont continually come back here and check I will miss some awesome tidbit of info that I haven't heard before. sigh.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?
> 
> i do lol and i have only been ttc for 2 weeks my head is done in :wacko:Click to expand...

Try NTNP for 11 months, then soy 1 month, then DH decides to go back to NTNP...:dohh:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Linz, I see you're spotting in your cycle - yay! that means the worst part is over with for now right? :hugs:

I hope it goes well with the FS tomorrow, you'll come and update us won't you?


Rin - I trump your 12 months with my 14 months TTC - does that mean I win a prize? I wish that was real I'd probably have a big wad of cash right now. Any advances on 14 months? (I have to keep it light hearted because if I don't I'll only end up crying myself to sleep every night).

Tell your hubby to sign up to BnB and get on this thread - he'll only have to read 2 pages to see how hard it is to conceive, he'll maybe have a change of heart??


----------



## Rin731

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks Linz, I see you're spotting in your cycle - yay! that means the worst part is over with for now right? :hugs:
> 
> I hope it goes well with the FS tomorrow, you'll come and update us won't you?
> 
> 
> Rin - I trump your 12 months with my 14 months TTC - does that mean I win a prize? I wish that was real I'd probably have a big wad of cash right now. Any advances on 14 months? (I have to keep it light hearted because if I don't I'll only end up crying myself to sleep every night).
> 
> Tell your hubby to sign up to BnB and get on this thread - he'll only have to read 2 pages to see how hard it is to conceive, he'll maybe have a change of heart??



I hear you, I hear you. 14 months full on TTC must be hard. :hugs:


He understands, I think. But he told me he wants it to "happen when it happens". He was on board with soy then suddenly when I wanted to :sex: because I *thought* I was ovulating...he said he didn't want to. He felt that the soy was too much TTC atm. 

Did I mention that the only thing I did different from NTNP was take soy? I haven't been temping, I haven't been OPK-ing. (I did check my CM 2x this cycle, but not all the time or anything...) My point being if he thinks soy is bad, what will he think with full-on TTC???!!! :cry:

Really, I want to just take soy again but not bother him with it, and just go about it as normal next cycle. Since I've only had 3 periods this YEAR, I really, really don't' think it will "happen when it happens". 


-And I know what you mean about crying. It's so hard not to. Sometimes I lay awake before/after DH wakes up, and I can't help it.


:dust: to us both. :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

You should just do the supplements sneaky sneaky - infact scrap that you should still take the stuff yourself because obviously a lot of them (like folic acid) can take a while for it to get into the system - the doctors advised me it's a good idea to take folic acid and omega 3 a full year before even trying, the same goes for zinc and vitamin c for hubby too. vitamin c helps with the sperm but as sperm only mature every 90 days it's good to get a good head start on these things right - does he take any other vits?

Failing that the next time you go to the doctors about TTC drag hubby along so it'll open his eyes to frustration and imperfect world of baby making :)

I've had a couple of cries on and off over the past few days, it's probably just cause the impending doom that is AF is on her way :(

I know it's only a forum thing but maybe I should add some fairy dust into my siggy - it may help others right :)


----------



## Rin731

Tanzibar83 said:


> You should just do the supplements sneaky sneaky - infact scrap that you should still take the stuff yourself because obviously a lot of them (like folic acid) can take a while for it to get into the system - the doctors advised me it's a good idea to take folic acid and omega 3 a full year before even trying, the same goes for zinc and vitamin c for hubby too. vitamin c helps with the sperm but as sperm only mature every 90 days it's good to get a good head start on these things right - does he take any other vits?
> 
> Failing that the next time you go to the doctors about TTC drag hubby along so it'll open his eyes to frustration and imperfect world of baby making :)
> 
> I've had a couple of cries on and off over the past few days, it's probably just cause the impending doom that is AF is on her way :(
> 
> I know it's only a forum thing but maybe I should add some fairy dust into my siggy - it may help others right :)



We're both on a multi-vitamin. Mine has everything that a prenatal does, so that's good. 

I'm going to just take my multi and next time I get :witch: maybe I'll take soy...:thumbup:


:hugs: I'm sorry. Hoping for a BFP for all of us.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just back from the fs she did a scan and said that it doesnt look typical pcos but i could just have on off cycles of it and shes prescribed me meds:happydance: ive got metaformin that i have to start taking from now as she cant see yet what side i will ov from and at least with these it SHOULD cut me down from 50 days lol im really pleased with myself did an internal scan with no problems she let me guide it in:happydance:


----------



## vicnut

CassieC said:


> :sad2:Ok I am becoming obsessive since joining this site. I need help, lol. Mental help! Or my internet shut off. I just know that if I dont continually come back here and check I will miss some awesome tidbit of info that I haven't heard before. sigh.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?

yes i do it the first thing i do in the morning with my coffee


----------



## Rin731

WhisperOfHope said:


> just back from the fs she did a scan and said that it doesnt look typical pcos but i could just have on off cycles of it and shes prescribed me meds:happydance: ive got metaformin that i have to start taking from now as she cant see yet what side i will ov from and at least with these it SHOULD cut me down from 50 days lol im really pleased with myself did an internal scan with no problems she let me guide it in:happydance:

That's great. Hoping it's not PCOS!:hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay about the meds Linz, when do you have to go back? I'm pleased you are able to take action against the long long cycles :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Yay about the meds Linz, when do you have to go back? I'm pleased you are able to take action against the long long cycles :)

i have to go back begining of next cycle when she may up the dosage depending on how it helps this cycle


----------



## Tanzibar83

Linz - I hope the Metaforin doesn't give you too many side effects, if it does have you been prepared for what could happen?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Linz - I hope the Metaforin doesn't give you too many side effects, if it does have you been prepared for what could happen?

yeh she warned me of the diahrea that comes from it and if it gets too bad to go back to her


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo dear diahrea - nasty, well I hope you don't suffer too much :)

Irma got me today, I thought I'd be bummed out but I guess I'm quite happy about it, just wish the clomid will shorten this cycle even more and get me a BFP :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sorry she got you hun!:hugs: have any of youi been on metformin? just trying to find out if the headache ive got and the shakes and feeling sick are from it i dont like this feeling


----------



## Tanzibar83

I've not tried metformin, my doc seems to think that if 3 rounds of clomid doesn't work then it's into surgery to get the blood blister removed - EEP!

Have you found out if those symptoms were due to the medication?


----------



## Rin731

Hope everyone is doing alright!


:hugs:


----------



## CassieC

Just waiting, as always, on these long cycles! :coffee:
Only 4 of them in 7 mo of TTC! :dohh:


----------



## Rin731

CassieC said:


> Just waiting, as always, on these long cycles! :coffee:
> Only 4 of them in 7 mo of TTC! :dohh:

I understand. I've been NTNP 11 months (on soy this month), so all in all around a year of NTNP...and I've had 4 cycles. 

11/05/10, 01/31/11, 06/10/11, and 9/06/11. 


:dohh: :cry:

I took soy this cycle, and I _think_ I OVed about 2 weeks ago (who knows, I didn't OPK)...so I really should get a test, but I don't want to get my hopes up. 
I think I'll get one on Friday...:shrug:


----------



## mindgames77

Hey Ladies, 

Was wondering if I could join in? 

I just got my period today! It was due on September 4th. I was regular all of this year, but I have been on and off irregular since I was about 14 (am now almost 22).

I have not been diagnosed with anything, just have had "PCOS" tossed around. I'm kind of bitter that no one is willing to diagnose me with anything. Without a diagnosis, there is no cure!

I just started taking metformin 4 days ago. 

I had the weirdest thing happen to me before starting. I had the "old blood" dark brownish stuff for 8 days before my actual period started. This has never happened to me before. I had no idea if I should consider it my period or not. I never had to wear a panty liner let alone a tampon. 

Ah well, AF is here now, which will be great considering I have a bunch of ovulation tests at home just WAITING to be tinkled on!


----------



## CassieC

I thought I was going to be good this time and not get test happy since I didn't have any, lol. But somehow while in walmart I wandered over to the feminine isle and guess what?

I bought 6. 

They had the bonus test pack, damn. I cant pass up a bargin.

Welcome to the thread mindgames!


----------



## Tanzibar83

hi mindgames77 yeah feel free to stay and chit chat :)

So let me get this right, you have been tested and confirmed you're not PCOS - I know what you mean about not having a diagnosis, I think the worst part is that when you TTC you have to wait a year before a Gyn will see you and what if it's too late then?!

Another girl on here is on the metformin, you'll have to let is know if you've had any side effects from it.

It sounds like you were spotting on those 8 days, some charting websites class a period as a "time when you need to wear a tampon or towel". How do you find OPK's do you get strong lines?



CassieC so which tests did you buy? I can't wait to come over to the USA next month, I so want to walk into walmart or dollar tree and buy some of the test sticks just so I can say I've tried them, hehe I'm a saddo.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had such bad stomache pains last night woke with them at 2 am and wouldnt budge no matter what i did so got myself on google lol and seems side effects of the metformin:dohh:


----------



## vicnut

Welcome to all the newbies hope every 1 is doing good and holding on in there and not testing to soon lol.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CassieC

Tanzibar83 said:


> hi mindgames77 yeah feel free to stay and chit chat :)
> 
> So let me get this right, you have been tested and confirmed you're not PCOS - I know what you mean about not having a diagnosis, I think the worst part is that when you TTC you have to wait a year before a Gyn will see you and what if it's too late then?!
> 
> Another girl on here is on the metformin, you'll have to let is know if you've had any side effects from it.
> 
> It sounds like you were spotting on those 8 days, some charting websites class a period as a "time when you need to wear a tampon or towel". How do you find OPK's do you get strong lines?
> 
> 
> 
> CassieC so which tests did you buy? I can't wait to come over to the USA next month, I so want to walk into walmart or dollar tree and buy some of the test sticks just so I can say I've tried them, hehe I'm a saddo.

Oh nothing special, the Answer ones and Clear Blue Digi tests. I have never done the digital ones before since they are a bit pricier. They had 3 test for the price of 2, bah, I always fall for that, lol. :dohh:

Where in the US are you coming to?


----------



## mindgames77

Tanzibar83 said:


> hi mindgames77 yeah feel free to stay and chit chat :)
> 
> So let me get this right, you have been tested and confirmed you're not PCOS - I know what you mean about not having a diagnosis, I think the worst part is that when you TTC you have to wait a year before a Gyn will see you and what if it's too late then?!
> 
> Another girl on here is on the metformin, you'll have to let is know if you've had any side effects from it.
> 
> It sounds like you were spotting on those 8 days, some charting websites class a period as a "time when you need to wear a tampon or towel". How do you find OPK's do you get strong lines?
> 
> 
> 
> CassieC so which tests did you buy? I can't wait to come over to the USA next month, I so want to walk into walmart or dollar tree and buy some of the test sticks just so I can say I've tried them, hehe I'm a saddo.


I've had some blood tests done and they came back normal. I asked my doctor, "Does this mean I don't have PCOS" and he said "Well you don't have all of the symtoms but we can't rule it out", and I asked "So I do have it then?" and he basically said he can't confirm I do. And left it at that.

The 8 days must just have been spotting because its full blown now! 

And I haven't noticed any side effects from the metformin except maybe a bit more gassy. I also notice...tmi....that my bowel movements stink more haha.


Other then that, yesterday I had some pretty bad heart burn (which I don't normally get!) and I thought it could have been from the met.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mindgames77 said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> hi mindgames77 yeah feel free to stay and chit chat :)
> 
> So let me get this right, you have been tested and confirmed you're not PCOS - I know what you mean about not having a diagnosis, I think the worst part is that when you TTC you have to wait a year before a Gyn will see you and what if it's too late then?!
> 
> Another girl on here is on the metformin, you'll have to let is know if you've had any side effects from it.
> 
> It sounds like you were spotting on those 8 days, some charting websites class a period as a "time when you need to wear a tampon or towel". How do you find OPK's do you get strong lines?
> 
> 
> 
> CassieC so which tests did you buy? I can't wait to come over to the USA next month, I so want to walk into walmart or dollar tree and buy some of the test sticks just so I can say I've tried them, hehe I'm a saddo.
> 
> 
> I've had some blood tests done and they came back normal. I asked my doctor, "Does this mean I don't have PCOS" and he said "Well you don't have all of the symtoms but we can't rule it out", and I asked "So I do have it then?" and he basically said he can't confirm I do. And left it at that.
> 
> The 8 days must just have been spotting because its full blown now!
> 
> And I haven't noticed any side effects from the metformin except maybe a bit more gassy. I also notice...tmi....that my bowel movements stink more haha.
> 
> 
> Other then that, yesterday I had some pretty bad heart burn (which I don't normally get!) and I thought it could have been from the met.Click to expand...

tmi too but i have also noticed my number 2 stinks more and im more windy and have aawful heaartburn:haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

CassieC - I'm going to orlando and cannot wait to get away from all the rubbish things like work & money and we're just going to have a right good blast!

Ooo think I'll get some of the Answer ones, I don't think they're sold in the UK

mindgames77 - pft doctors can be tricky people at times can't they? so whats next for you then, back for more tests?

They should call Metformin MeFartingstinks!


----------



## CassieC

I like the Answer tests because they are middle of the price range. Not the cheapies and not the expensive ones either. I have issues thinking that the cheapies might miss something, lol. Even though they are prolly all the same. And I kinda trick myself into not testing all the time because of the cost, lol.


----------



## mindgames77

Well not too sure what is next for me. Doctor says to try to lose weight and in 3 months he'll see me again. Wants to test my cholesterol. 

Other then that, I have no idea. I guess I just need to focus on losing weight. I need to lose 53 lbs to be in the normal BMI range.


----------



## Rin731

I go to Walmart and get the cheapie $0.88 tests they have...:haha:

Especially since I usually buy a bunch at a time. :dohh:


----------



## CassieC

We don't have 88 cent test here! Not fair. Our walmart brand, the equate ones are 4.88. For one.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies how are you all? im getting myself prematulrly exited lol day 15 and i have ov signs tummy cramps, pain in ovary and cm could it be that the meds have worked already?:shrug:


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> hi ladies how are you all? im getting myself prematulrly exited lol day 15 and i have ov signs tummy cramps, pain in ovary and cm could it be that the meds have worked already?:shrug:

Hi there I got that the first moth of taking met and no preg lol. I can take between 3 to 6 months to kick in. figers crossed though that it has work fast for you 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how are you all? im getting myself prematulrly exited lol day 15 and i have ov signs tummy cramps, pain in ovary and cm could it be that the meds have worked already?:shrug:
> 
> Hi there I got that the first moth of taking met and no preg lol. I can take between 3 to 6 months to kick in. figers crossed though that it has work fast for you
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

thank you ive only taken the tabs for 6 days and only 500mg a day so wasnt sure if it was even possible seeing as if last mth was 50 days lol


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how are you all? im getting myself prematulrly exited lol day 15 and i have ov signs tummy cramps, pain in ovary and cm could it be that the meds have worked already?:shrug:
> 
> Hi there I got that the first moth of taking met and no preg lol. I can take between 3 to 6 months to kick in. figers crossed though that it has work fast for you
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you ive only taken the tabs for 6 days and only 500mg a day so wasnt sure if it was even possible seeing as if last mth was 50 days lolClick to expand...

I'm on 1000mg a day and it helped for all of 2 months and they where both 50 day and haven't had a cycle since July this yr. Glad I could help hun :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

CassieC said:


> We don't have 88 cent test here! Not fair. Our walmart brand, the equate ones are 4.88. For one.

I got mine in the middle of the pharmacy area, it's a whole shelf of things for 88 cents, and pregnancy tests were there too!


----------



## Rin731

Anyone else in the mood for a holiday?

DH and I have been so busy lately, and with nothing fun, really.


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey linz, wow it sure does sound like ov signs at such an early stage in your cycle too, YAY! do you know your luteal phase or has it been hard pinpointing?

in the UK we have poundzone shops which sell pregnancy tests, but like you said Cassie, going too cheap is too good to be true right?

Rin, I got myself too giddy yesterday about the holiday next month. I keep thinking when I'm able to say I'm pregnant I'll be able to tell them the real reason for the hol - been TTC for so long and wanted a break :)

Are there any cheap weekend things you and hubby could do?


----------



## Rin731

Tanzibar- Yup, I think I should be able to find something.

What with Halloween almost here, there's loads to do. :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> hey linz, wow it sure does sound like ov signs at such an early stage in your cycle too, YAY! do you know your luteal phase or has it been hard pinpointing?
> 
> in the UK we have poundzone shops which sell pregnancy tests, but like you said Cassie, going too cheap is too good to be true right?
> 
> Rin, I got myself too giddy yesterday about the holiday next month. I keep thinking when I'm able to say I'm pregnant I'll be able to tell them the real reason for the hol - been TTC for so long and wanted a break :)
> 
> Are there any cheap weekend things you and hubby could do?

yeh my lp has always been maximum 15 days but i dont think it was ov temped this morn and my temp is way down


----------



## vicnut

I'm thinking of stopping my met and only taking the AC and vits. But don't know if I should what do you all think I should do???

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> I'm thinking of stopping my met and only taking the AC and vits. But don't know if I should what do you all think I should do???
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

imnot a fan of ac lol but it depends what you think is helping you hun


----------



## Tanzibar83

vicnut - I'm not sure what to advise about the vitamins, I think if you're currently using the met you should stick to it until the start of the new cycle.

AC didn't work for me either - just incase you're in 2 minds about whether to use it or not :D


----------



## vicnut

Tanzibar83 said:


> vicnut - I'm not sure what to advise about the vitamins, I think if you're currently using the met you should stick to it until the start of the new cycle.
> 
> AC didn't work for me either - just incase you're in 2 minds about whether to use it or not :D

I've been on the met since feb and only had 2 cycles on it and they where both 50 days and I've been on the AC for just over 4 weeks now and been getting cramps and a higher temp which I only get before and drue in my cycle.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies i THINK ive ovd have had 2 high temps ina row just gota see what tomoz one is


----------



## Tanzibar83

vicnut - sounds like AC works for you then, is it safe to mix it with the met?

Linz - keeping my fingers crossed for your ovulation, you're only cd21 too, yay, things are looking good for you! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> vicnut - sounds like AC works for you then, is it safe to mix it with the met?
> 
> Linz - keeping my fingers crossed for your ovulation, you're only cd21 too, yay, things are looking good for you! :)

no sex for us around ov but if i have ovd im not gonn complain as gets me right on track for end of mth when my course finishes and i caan get stuck in with baby making!


----------



## vicnut

Tanzibar83 said:


> vicnut - sounds like AC works for you then, is it safe to mix it with the met?
> 
> Linz - keeping my fingers crossed for your ovulation, you're only cd21 too, yay, things are looking good for you! :)

Well they said it is in holland and barrett but I'm thinking of stopping it as the met don't work for me I've been on it t not once tsince Feb and only had two bleeds but no ove as yet with the met.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

false alarm temp droped back to 36.11 this morn was nice while it lasted:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## mindgames77

Hey Ladies!


Metformin has done its job for me. First cycle, less then a month on Metformin. Operation Ovulation Successful!

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/2011-10-18090532.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mindgames77 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> 
> Metformin has done its job for me. First cycle, less then a month on Metformin. Operation Ovulation Successful!
> 
> https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/2011-10-18090532.jpg

thats fantastic i dont use opks as havent got any but i THINK i ovd too as my temps are in the 36.40s now had one day when was low in between but think that was just to do with how cold tis flat gets:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just got my crosshairs on ff alough dotted as temps were all over the place early on and i had no cm that i noticed for ov:shrug:


----------



## mindgames77

Blah....so bummed out. 


He couldn't ejaculate last night and his penis has had enough. If he tries too much, the PVS can irritate the skin, making it insensitive to the vibrations, and making ejaculation impossible. We tried for 1hr the first night I had my +OPK and then we tried for 1 1/2 hrs last night. 

That means I'm out this month. If it worked, and pregnancy was the result, I would have got my BFP on or around my birthday. 

If next ovulation works though, we'd get my BFP around our 3 yr anniversary.

Lets hope this metformin continues doing its job!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have


mindgames77 said:


> Blah....so bummed out.
> 
> 
> He couldn't ejaculate last night and his penis has had enough. If he tries too much, the PVS can irritate the skin, making it insensitive to the vibrations, and making ejaculation impossible. We tried for 1hr the first night I had my +OPK and then we tried for 1 1/2 hrs last night.
> 
> That means I'm out this month. If it worked, and pregnancy was the result, I would have got my BFP on or around my birthday.
> 
> If next ovulation works though, we'd get my BFP around our 3 yr anniversary.
> 
> Lets hope this metformin continues doing its job!

have you tried your man with macca hun? helps my man when hes under the pressure of bding we just orderd some new stuff for next cycle


----------



## mindgames77

What on earth is macca!?

Haha.


And our situation might be a bit different. My boyfriend is a paraplegic and up until June of this year, we had no idea ejaculation was even possible. Then we heard about the PVS and how the Hitachi Magic Wand is similar so we bought one and it worked!

But we have to use it sparingly. 


It just sucks because we've been trying SINCE June, but this is my first time pin-pointing ovulation, and the first time it didn't work.

And I don't think "pressure" effects him because of his injury, physical touch is the only thing that effects whether he gets an erection or ejaculates.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mindgames77 said:


> What on earth is macca!?
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> And our situation might be a bit different. My boyfriend is a paraplegic and up until June of this year, we had no idea ejaculation was even possible. Then we heard about the PVS and how the Hitachi Magic Wand is similar so we bought one and it worked!
> 
> But we have to use it sparingly.
> 
> 
> It just sucks because we've been trying SINCE June, but this is my first time pin-pointing ejaculation, and the first time it didn't work.
> 
> And I don't think "pressure" effects him because of his injury, physical touch is the only thing that effects whether he gets an erection or ejaculates.

ahhh ok macca is just a herb that alot of people tae gives stamina and energy and helps with men in sex too bjunes not too long hun ul get there :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls anyone got updates?

I don't believe it, quite literally speaking but according to my opk\temps and FF I've ov'd currently 4dpo. I've had no sore boobs and I'm a bit sceptical about it quite frankly. I'm wondering if maybe I'm ovving from the side with the blood blister which is causing completely different symptoms either way I won't believe it until the temps prove it!

Hope you're all ok, xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi Girls anyone got updates?
> 
> I don't believe it, quite literally speaking but according to my opk\temps and FF I've ov'd currently 4dpo. I've had no sore boobs and I'm a bit sceptical about it quite frankly. I'm wondering if maybe I'm ovving from the side with the blood blister which is causing completely different symptoms either way I won't believe it until the temps prove it!
> 
> Hope you're all ok, xx

hey hun fxd for you for having ovd im currently awaiting af 10 dpo no preg this cycle but i seem to of ovd and have nice high temps instead of the low ones ive had past few yrs lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

How can you be sure your not pregnant? wow 10dpo that has gone really quick, I'm pleased you're in your DPO part of the cycle :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> How can you be sure your not pregnant? wow 10dpo that has gone really quick, I'm pleased you're in your DPO part of the cycle :)

cos this mth we left out the bding as im so stressed over my upcoming exams and everything next cycle we are going all out tho i know 11 dpo today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cd1 for me the met has given me a 34 day ovulatory cycle:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Ar wow excellent news there Linz, so what happens in your new cycle then? will you still be on the metformin?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Ar wow excellent news there Linz, so what happens in your new cycle then? will you still be on the metformin?

yep metformin you can stay on with no worries just have to come off it when get preg then go back on it afterwards:happydance: got to book in for bloods now but really busy this cominng week so not sure how it will work out


----------



## vicnut

Hi ther just thought I would put an update on here as not done for ages and you girls might be able to help me. I'm lossing wieght which is good :happydance: I'm now down to 13st 3lb :happydance::happydance::happydance: But I still haven't had a bleed since July and I'm on met and have been since Feb I also take AC. Starting to get really disheartend by my cycle not coming any more. But saying that I did notice two blood spots in a liner but no more :nope: I really think I should just give up on my hopes to give my other half a baby. I really feel like crying and I do cry myself to sleep when he's at work. This is bad times for me. Sorry for downloading but I really need to and don't want to say half of this to the oh as I don't want to upset him.

Thanks for reading xXxXx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Hi ther just thought I would put an update on here as not done for ages and you girls might be able to help me. I'm lossing wieght which is good :happydance: I'm now down to 13st 3lb :happydance::happydance::happydance: But I still haven't had a bleed since July and I'm on met and have been since Feb I also take AC. Starting to get really disheartend by my cycle not coming any more. But saying that I did notice two blood spots in a liner but no more :nope: I really think I should just give up on my hopes to give my other half a baby. I really feel like crying and I do cry myself to sleep when he's at work. This is bad times for me. Sorry for downloading but I really need to and don't want to say half of this to the oh as I don't want to upset him.
> 
> Thanks for reading xXxXx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm just joining this group, but I so know how you feel! Currently the only reason that I'm even having a period is because my OB has me on Prometrium to jump start it. Other wise, I've not had a natural period since June of 2010! 

Don't give up. I know how hard it is (and still is for me), but I keep thinking ahead to how much more I'll treasure my miracle when I do get pregnant. 

As to the thread topic, I've always been irregular. I started having periods later then most girls, would vary in cycle length from 20 days to 45 (sometimes more), have had anywhere from 3 days to 14 days of bleeding, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure if I've ever ovulated. Right now I've been diagnosed with PCOS and I'm working to correct everything that I *can* correct by changing my diet (low-glycemic), starting an excersize routine, taking metformin, taking a bunch of other supplements, and taking prometrium to jump start my period.

I'm proud to say that since I've started this journey, I've lost 33 pounds! My OB would like me to ultimately lose another 55, but she's so happy with my current progress.

I'm thrilled too, that the metformin seems to be starting to get my hormones back in line. Still no natural period, but I did have a day and a 1/2 of spotting that came on it's own with no chemical help. I'm really hopeful that the next few months will see me starting to have natural cycles and maybe even a pregnancy!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so confused yesterday i was so exieted thought wooohooo a normal cycle yet now ive nothing but tiny little bits when i wope oone in a while nothing on my pads:shrug: os this normal for metformin or even a normal cycle? lol i cant remember


----------



## vicnut

I have some good news at last. This afternoon my cycle started :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's only been 3 months since my last cycle so now I'm just hoping tht the AC will shorten my cycle even more. But for now I'm happy.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> im so confused yesterday i was so exieted thought wooohooo a normal cycle yet now ive nothing but tiny little bits when i wope oone in a while nothing on my pads:shrug: os this normal for metformin or even a normal cycle? lol i cant remember

Was it heavy spotting for you as well? A couple of weeks ago, I had heavy spotting that I was SURE was going to be a period, but then it disappeared the next morning and didn't come back. For me (no natural period since June 2010) it was an excellent sign because even though it wasn't an actual period, it WAS a sign that my body is responding to the Metformin and starting to try to work again.

I had the same feeling though... I hate wanting my period back so much!


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> I have some good news at last. This afternoon my cycle started :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's only been 3 months since my last cycle so now I'm just hoping tht the AC will shorten my cycle even more. But for now I'm happy.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Awesome! I'm wishing and praying for great things for you this cycle! I should be a day or so behind you cycle wise. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im so confused yesterday i was so exieted thought wooohooo a normal cycle yet now ive nothing but tiny little bits when i wope oone in a while nothing on my pads:shrug: os this normal for metformin or even a normal cycle? lol i cant remember
> 
> Was it heavy spotting for you as well? A couple of weeks ago, I had heavy spotting that I was SURE was going to be a period, but then it disappeared the next morning and didn't come back. For me (no natural period since June 2010) it was an excellent sign because even though it wasn't an actual period, it WAS a sign that my body is responding to the Metformin and starting to try to work again.
> 
> I had the same feeling though... I hate wanting my period back so much!Click to expand...

it was heavy spotting and yesterday full blow af came my first proper cycle in way over a year


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im so confused yesterday i was so exieted thought wooohooo a normal cycle yet now ive nothing but tiny little bits when i wope oone in a while nothing on my pads:shrug: os this normal for metformin or even a normal cycle? lol i cant remember
> 
> Was it heavy spotting for you as well? A couple of weeks ago, I had heavy spotting that I was SURE was going to be a period, but then it disappeared the next morning and didn't come back. For me (no natural period since June 2010) it was an excellent sign because even though it wasn't an actual period, it WAS a sign that my body is responding to the Metformin and starting to try to work again.
> 
> I had the same feeling though... I hate wanting my period back so much!Click to expand...
> 
> it was heavy spotting and yesterday full blow af came my first proper cycle in way over a yearClick to expand...

Oh that's awesome!! I'm hoping that I follow in your footsteps! :) I should be starting my (prometrium kick started) AF in the next day or 2 and I'm hoping that this cycle either brings me a BFP (of COURSE I will continue to hope for a fast miracle! lol) or a natural cycle. Who ever thought you could want your period to come so much?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im so confused yesterday i was so exieted thought wooohooo a normal cycle yet now ive nothing but tiny little bits when i wope oone in a while nothing on my pads:shrug: os this normal for metformin or even a normal cycle? lol i cant remember
> 
> Was it heavy spotting for you as well? A couple of weeks ago, I had heavy spotting that I was SURE was going to be a period, but then it disappeared the next morning and didn't come back. For me (no natural period since June 2010) it was an excellent sign because even though it wasn't an actual period, it WAS a sign that my body is responding to the Metformin and starting to try to work again.
> 
> I had the same feeling though... I hate wanting my period back so much!Click to expand...
> 
> it was heavy spotting and yesterday full blow af came my first proper cycle in way over a yearClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that's awesome!! I'm hoping that I follow in your footsteps! :) I should be starting my (prometrium kick started) AF in the next day or 2 and I'm hoping that this cycle either brings me a BFP (of COURSE I will continue to hope for a fast miracle! lol) or a natural cycle. Who ever thought you could want your period to come so much?Click to expand...

lol i know and then when it ocmes think why the hell did u want it so bad haha


----------



## Rin731

vicnut said:


> I have some good news at last. This afternoon my cycle started :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's only been 3 months since my last cycle so now I'm just hoping tht the AC will shorten my cycle even more. But for now I'm happy.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for you! 

I want to start on it ASAP!


----------



## Rin731

Thought I'd throw up an update-
CD 56 today.

I took a HPT yesterday, and one today- both negative, of course. :cry:

I'm going to get some agnus cactus on Wednesday and try to regulate my cycles...I hope hope hope it works for me...then if my cycles aren't ~100 days I can actually use OPKs?

If that doesn't work, I'll have insurance in the new year, so hopefully I can figure out what's going on.


Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## vicnut

I hope things are great for me this cycle I have every thing crossed that this is my cycle and month.


----------



## mindgames77

Metformin seems to have done the trick for me. AF started today. The EXACT day my phone's "My Day's" app predicted it to start!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mindgames77 said:


> Metformin seems to have done the trick for me. AF started today. The EXACT day my phone's "My Day's" app predicted it to start!

i LOVE my metformin i had my first normal cycle in god knows how long on it:happydance: cant wait to see what happens this cycle


----------



## dodgercpkl

mindgames77 said:


> Metformin seems to have done the trick for me. AF started today. The EXACT day my phone's "My Day's" app predicted it to start!

Oh that's awesome!! Congrats! I'm feeling really positive that this cycle will be my first normal one for me too. I love reading of success stories!!

Oh and I'm so excited! I'm now down to 240!! So now I've lost 38 pounds since this all started!! YAY!


----------



## Tanzibar83

well done on the weight loss dodgercpkl, I bet it 's a good feeling getting on those scales and seeing the pounds just drop off :D

Well I'm 10dpo today, not long til test day, I think this is the first cycle in a long time where I haven't yet taken any HPT's. Wow my patience must be getting better. Anyone else got any updates? xx


----------



## mindgames77

I've only lost 5lbs on metformin....and then I gained 1 back....


So sad:(


But I'm in weight watchers. Just had a bad week (this is my second week) because of Halloween and birthdays and parties!


----------



## Carhar

Hi all, 

I've been AWOL from bnb for awhile. I hope everyone's okay?

Tanz your chart looks awesome! I have a really good feeling for you this cycle x

Lynz- I'm pleased met is working for you. I'm glad things are getting there for you x

I hope it's your cycle too vicnut x

I hopefully ov'd Monday so just waiting at the mo xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Carhar

I'm good thanks, just waiting for 14dpo then will test. I've been quite good this cycle, usually I would have tested by now!

from 10dpo I've had really sore boobs and my back has been killing, hopefully it's a good sign. Normally I get sore boobs as I've ov'd but that didn't happen this time, I was thinking maybe that was down to the clomid. How were you on your 2nd cycle Car - did you have any disappearing symptoms?

Might have to test tomorrow I reckon, I don't want to wait til Sunday!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeeek tanz your chart looks bloody fantastic!:happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Linz, only time will tell if it's a promising sign!

What CD are you on? xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks Linz, only time will tell if it's a promising sign!
> 
> What CD are you on? xxx

its looking very promising:happydance: im only on cd 6 so we havent even started this cycle yet haha have my final exam at college today so we can focus on baby making after this:haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

oooo Linz, this may be your cycle (which I really hope it is). Will keep you posted on the test results :)

Whats the exam for?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> oooo Linz, this may be your cycle (which I really hope it is). Will keep you posted on the test results :)
> 
> Whats the exam for?

german course for living in germany i passed my politics part yesterday now have the main one today:haha:


----------



## Carhar

Gl Lynz x

Tanz - I didn't want to test either so hopefully that's a good sign! My bbs were v hard and sore and I had a strange pins and needles sensation/ shooting pains in them. I also had heartburn. The most obvious thing was the exhaustion. I'd get home from work, have dinner and then go to bed. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

BTW I officially joined you both in the LTTC gang this month xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm going through exhaustion at the mo, been really tired after teatime and then I go and fall asleep at 8pm, but wake up boiling the next morning!!!

Did you get any implantation bleeding?

Shame you're joining the LTTC gang, but hey there's a load of lovely women in the LTTC section to talk to.

Linz - the course sounds really thorough, let us know how the main course goes today :)


----------



## Carhar

Yes I had two tiny spots of brown/pink blood on consecutive days around 7 and 8dpo I think. I think the stats are about 40% of women have implantation bleeding. If I hadn't been obsessed with my cm I would have missed it.


----------



## vicnut

Hi all and thanks for all the good feelings really makes me think there is some hope for me in all this. Not stopped bleeding but as soon as I do the OH and I are going to go for it and hopefully by xmas we have :bnp: we've been waiting all year for.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to yopu all and loads of baby wishes too xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladiees on met have any of you had any side effects? for the past 2 nights ive woken up with the most awful heartburn/ trapped wind not sure if its a side effect or not but i cant get rid of it have had it all day now too


----------



## Tanzibar83

Girls I did it, I'm pregnant!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Girls I did it, I'm pregnant!!!!!!!

woooohoooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congrats hun


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks Linz, the past few days have just been like a dream it really has. I've been dying to tell you too but wanted to hold off til a blood test...turns out I don't need one and they've got me booked in for my first scan in 2 weeks, xxx


----------



## Rin731

Tanzibar83 said:


> Girls I did it, I'm pregnant!!!!!!!

Yay! 

Now tell us your secret! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Carhar

:yipee: :dance: 

I just knew it was your cycle :hugs:

Congratulations! I hope you'll have a h&h 9 months xxx

Hopefully we'll be joining you soon x


----------



## wanting2010

CONGRATULATIONS TANZ!! Wonderful news! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Rin731 :)

I know it sounds silly but I think watching the great sperm race really helped me loads. Youtube it. Honestly I knew the sperm took it's time to get into the tubes but I never really knew how long, nor the journey they have to take - so after sex (which we did 12 hours apart) I stayed on the bed with my bum elevated for at least 30 mins. I think, I really think in fact, that piece of knowledge helped time it all perfectly. xxxx

Carhar - thanks darling! yes I hope we all get to be in the same boat soon enough, It's a daunting thought that I now have to go find more people to talk to on BnB, I like keeping to just a small group! Not long til you'll be testing, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you :D

Thanks wanting, I know it's not been easy and at times I've been super upset by it all but I don't think I can ever forget the struggle. I think it's done hubby and I some good actually, least we're in a position where we already know how my body works and all the issues the hospital has confirmed. Hope you don't mind if I still post and stalk this thread, it was the very first one I joined :)


----------



## Rin731

Tanz- I'll have to watch that...:)

Congrats, again, you deserve it!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Rin731 :)
> 
> I know it sounds silly but I think watching the great sperm race really helped me loads. Youtube it. Honestly I knew the sperm took it's time to get into the tubes but I never really knew how long, nor the journey they have to take - so after sex (which we did 12 hours apart) I stayed on the bed with my bum elevated for at least 30 mins. I think, I really think in fact, that piece of knowledge helped time it all perfectly. xxxx
> 
> Thanks wanting, I know it's not been easy and at times I've been super upset by it all but I don't think I can ever forget the struggle. I think it's done hubby and I some good actually, least we're in a position where we already know how my body works and all the issues the hospital has confirmed. Hope you don't mind if I still post and stalk this thread, it was the very first one I joined :)

Congrats!!! That's such amazing news! You are more the welcome to stalk - I think all of us will welcome your knowledge and input. I think your take on it is exactly right. I try and remind myself of that all the time - had I gotten pregnant right away then I wouldn't have had this journey and I wouldn't know what I now know about myself and my body. Doesn't always make it easier to wait ... lol Anyway, I'm thrilled for you and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## vicnut

Tanzibar83 said:


> Girls I did it, I'm pregnant!!!!!!!

congrats huni :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## vicnut

Well it looks like I'm OV so me and the OH went a bit mad when he came home from work :sex: hehe. So now we just to keep going with the :sex: for the next 2 days. But now we do have dreaded 2 week wait so best make some :coffee: lol. Will keep you all updated. Xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

hope your 2ww flies by vicnut, keep us posted :D


----------



## hellohefalump

hey, I'm on CD 36, haven't ovulated yet, probably won't... no idea how long this cycle is going to last. Feeling a bit fed up.


----------



## vicnut

Tanzibar83 said:


> hope your 2ww flies by vicnut, keep us posted :D

I will do. We know it's a long shot but we have to hope don't we. I'm trying not to think about it other wise I will stress myself out wondering. Time to start :coffee: But I did do a ov test at home and it had a fint line so I think tested at the end of my ov.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still n o ov for me my body tricked me the past few days thinking ive ovd but havent as temp ust doesnt show it


----------



## vicnut

Sorry to hear that wisper. For once I did and now I'm finding the 2ww hard and I'm only a few days in. I think it's all the excitment thats doing it but I know I have to make it. Next cycle will be your's I can feel it. Can some one please do the wait with me feeling a bit :wacko: Not had to do it for so long :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a temp irise today what do you ladies think
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369441


----------



## Tanzibar83

It could be your fertile time coming up Linz, I found before ovulation my temps seem to drop slowly like yours do, plus going off your previous cycle you're bound to ov over the next few days anyway (well your ovaries better had release an egg :D)

xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Sorry to hear that wisper. For once I did and now I'm finding the 2ww hard and I'm only a few days in. I think it's all the excitment thats doing it but I know I have to make it. Next cycle will be your's I can feel it. Can some one please do the wait with me feeling a bit :wacko: Not had to do it for so long :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm right there will you according to FF!! If it's right, then I'm 4dpo (and my OB thinks that it's probably right) and should either be pregnant or start my period in a couple of weeks. I'm already having insane urges to test.... :blush:


----------



## Tanzibar83

dodgercpkl - don't test yet, don't do it woman! hang on in there, ask your hubby to hide the tests and let him decide when you should do it (thats if he has a good tolerance level) :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> dodgercpkl - don't test yet, don't do it woman! hang on in there, ask your hubby to hide the tests and let him decide when you should do it (thats if he has a good tolerance level) :D

lol that would be a great idea, but he can't deny me anything! *grin* He's way to sweet to me for his own good, but I do love it. :) Thank you for the encouragement to hold off tho! I'm so antsy to see what the results of this cycle are!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> It could be your fertile time coming up Linz, I found before ovulation my temps seem to drop slowly like yours do, plus going off your previous cycle you're bound to ov over the next few days anyway (well your ovaries better had release an egg :D)
> 
> xxxx

with this morns temp i think its yet another bloody trick of my body i really thought yesterday could of been it fertility friend says going by my last 2 cycles that i ov around day 22-26 latest so im now entering my fertile phase, we have had to do thing dif this mth as we both have thrush( i always seem to get it) so we are inseminating with syringes:haha: i just hope its not a long cycle again i dont think i could take it after the last one being normal


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that wisper. For once I did and now I'm finding the 2ww hard and I'm only a few days in. I think it's all the excitment thats doing it but I know I have to make it. Next cycle will be your's I can feel it. Can some one please do the wait with me feeling a bit :wacko: Not had to do it for so long :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm right there will you according to FF!! If it's right, then I'm 4dpo (and my OB thinks that it's probably right) and should either be pregnant or start my period in a couple of weeks. I'm already having insane urges to test.... :blush:Click to expand...

I just saw the CM in my nickers and guested that I must be OVing so me and the OH went a bit made in the bed Sunday and Monday. I really hope that I am pregnant I've been getting cramps still and I don't normaly get them after I OV :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that wisper. For once I did and now I'm finding the 2ww hard and I'm only a few days in. I think it's all the excitment thats doing it but I know I have to make it. Next cycle will be your's I can feel it. Can some one please do the wait with me feeling a bit :wacko: Not had to do it for so long :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm right there will you according to FF!! If it's right, then I'm 4dpo (and my OB thinks that it's probably right) and should either be pregnant or start my period in a couple of weeks. I'm already having insane urges to test.... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw the CM in my nickers and guested that I must be OVing so me and the OH went a bit made in the bed Sunday and Monday. I really hope that I am pregnant I've been getting cramps still and I don't normaly get them after I OV :wacko:Click to expand...

hun id keep dtd if you can as cm doesnt always mean ov especialy to pcos etc i get fertile like cm all the time during my cycle


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that wisper. For once I did and now I'm finding the 2ww hard and I'm only a few days in. I think it's all the excitment thats doing it but I know I have to make it. Next cycle will be your's I can feel it. Can some one please do the wait with me feeling a bit :wacko: Not had to do it for so long :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm right there will you according to FF!! If it's right, then I'm 4dpo (and my OB thinks that it's probably right) and should either be pregnant or start my period in a couple of weeks. I'm already having insane urges to test.... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw the CM in my nickers and guested that I must be OVing so me and the OH went a bit made in the bed Sunday and Monday. I really hope that I am pregnant I've been getting cramps still and I don't normaly get them after I OV :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hun id keep dtd if you can as cm doesnt always mean ov especialy to pcos etc i get fertile like cm all the time during my cycleClick to expand...

Yeah I agree. I have that same fertile like cm pretty much all cycle as well. In fact despite the fact that FF predicted my ovulation happened either last friday or saturday (based on temps), my hubby and I are still trying. :D But then I love trying. I would try everyday if it were up to me. :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hmmmm ff haas put me at 3 dpo today not sure i beleive it:shrug:


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that wisper. For once I did and now I'm finding the 2ww hard and I'm only a few days in. I think it's all the excitment thats doing it but I know I have to make it. Next cycle will be your's I can feel it. Can some one please do the wait with me feeling a bit :wacko: Not had to do it for so long :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm right there will you according to FF!! If it's right, then I'm 4dpo (and my OB thinks that it's probably right) and should either be pregnant or start my period in a couple of weeks. I'm already having insane urges to test.... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw the CM in my nickers and guested that I must be OVing so me and the OH went a bit made in the bed Sunday and Monday. I really hope that I am pregnant I've been getting cramps still and I don't normaly get them after I OV :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hun id keep dtd if you can as cm doesnt always mean ov especialy to pcos etc i get fertile like cm all the time during my cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I agree. I have that same fertile like cm pretty much all cycle as well. In fact despite the fact that FF predicted my ovulation happened either last friday or saturday (based on temps), my hubby and I are still trying. :D But then I love trying. I would try everyday if it were up to me. :blush:Click to expand...

I know what you guys are saying and thats why I did an OV test the day after and it came up positive but very faint so I think I did I hope I did. But I guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> I know what you guys are saying and thats why I did an OV test the day after and it came up positive but very faint so I think I did I hope I did. But I guess I just have to wait and see.

I hope you did too! :)


----------



## SKP

My cycles have been 78, 56, 65, 6 months. Only had maybe 5 real af's in the past 14 months. 

Been tested nothing wrong with me and hubby, 

Sometimes i get slight poss opks and it never gets darker, my temps seems out of wack. 
Been bding quite regularly

A huge mystery for me, i was normal before ttc


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited for the possibilities!

Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I just went to the bathroom and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! The timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!


----------



## Tanzibar83

fingers crossed this is your IB that you're experiencing. When are you testing?

Hows everyone else doing, hope you're ok, xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im just waiting for af now 5 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## Tanzibar83

ah brill stuff linz, just looked at your chart, wow your temps have gone right up. Hope the next week or so goes nice and quick for you, xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> ah brill stuff linz, just looked at your chart, wow your temps have gone right up. Hope the next week or so goes nice and quick for you, xx

im trying to not get any hopes up this cycle so hurts less when af l.ands lol


----------



## Carhar

Oh my gosh, I've missed loads! Lynz ov on cd17 wow it looks like your cycles are sorted, so it's just a matter of time. I have my fx for you as your chart looks great xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzi - I'll be testing as late this week as I can hold out. lol I'm currently 9 dpo so assuming ofc that my temps stay up, I'll test hopefully on Saturday (15dpo). The spotting is gone now, but it just feels like a good sign! :D I'm guessing that I'll break down and test on Thanksgiving. lol I'm so hoping that these recent signs are all correct!


----------



## vicnut

I;ve managed to hold out this week. But I don't know if I can do it for a nother week but I know I need to. My OH is trying to keep my mind off of testing. I really am praying that this is my month.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Oh my gosh, I've missed loads! Lynz ov on cd17 wow it looks like your cycles are sorted, so it's just a matter of time. I have my fx for you as your chart looks great xxx

thanks hun i know it wownt be the cycle for us just don feel it and going to make sure i get towels today ready for af:haha: not looking forward to flying on my period:dohh: how are you doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> I;ve managed to hold out this week. But I don't know if I can do it for a nother week but I know I need to. My OH is trying to keep my mind off of testing. I really am praying that this is my month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

do you temp hun? or just going by opk and cm?


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> I;ve managed to hold out this week. But I don't know if I can do it for a nother week but I know I need to. My OH is trying to keep my mind off of testing. I really am praying that this is my month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


Oooh! I'm so hoping it's your month!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

What DPO are you or do you think you are?


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> I;ve managed to hold out this week. But I don't know if I can do it for a nother week but I know I need to. My OH is trying to keep my mind off of testing. I really am praying that this is my month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> do you temp hun? or just going by opk and cm?Click to expand...

Just opk and cm thinking of starting to temp but don't know when I should start or any thing like that. Xx


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> I;ve managed to hold out this week. But I don't know if I can do it for a nother week but I know I need to. My OH is trying to keep my mind off of testing. I really am praying that this is my month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Oooh! I'm so hoping it's your month!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> What DPO are you or do you think you are?Click to expand...

I think it's dpo7 but I'm not a 110% on that. Though I was sick after going in to town


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ah! We are close then. I'm currently at 9dpo. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling extreamly sicky the past 2 days and it sucks lol i cant even say its a good sign neither as i get like this sometimes when its just af:dohh:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I've missed loads! Lynz ov on cd17 wow it looks like your cycles are sorted, so it's just a matter of time. I have my fx for you as your chart looks great xxx
> 
> thanks hun i know it wownt be the cycle for us just don feel it and going to make sure i get towels today ready for af:haha: not looking forward to flying on my period:dohh: how are you doing?Click to expand...

I don't know could be an implantation dip there ;)

I'm fine, feeling a little despondent with ttc. I think I've got the LTTC blues, lol!

I've only got this and another clomid cycle left. I did get a high on my cbfm monitor today the first day it asked for a stick. Not sure what to make if it as it's the earliest I've had high fertility. Fx it means I'll ov early. 

I've also lost 3lbs in a week, yay xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Whisper - I'd say your chart has a different feel to it then last month and I don't think you are out yet. It will be interesting to see what your next temp is!

Carhar - congrats on the weight loss! That's awesome! I've got my FX'd that you will O early! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we were begining to feel a lil hopefully as my boobs were not as sore and heavy as other mths but have woken up and they feel heavyer and sore on the nips so i should think she will be here soon


----------



## dodgercpkl

Awww! I hope not! FX'd


----------



## vicnut

Ok so I know this could be in my heade but Ijust want to see if any one eals gets this. I've been getting pireod like pains in my lower tummy the last few days and I've been being sick too. Any ideas girls???

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Ok so I know this could be in my heade but Ijust want to see if any one eals gets this. I've been getting pireod like pains in my lower tummy the last few days and I've been being sick too. Any ideas girls???
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I've been having slight cramps as well, and bloating and lower back pain, just like I would on my period. I guess only time will tell if it's a precursor to AF or something else entirely. I'm hoping for good things though!


----------



## SKP

I should have af by the end of this month, hopefully i wont skip again. Currently 12 dpo i doubt it tho. That is if I ovulated


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im bloody annoyed lol ff has this morning changed my ovulation day to 2 days after the day it said was really thinking i had a chance but now just looks like any other chart


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hmm... but your temps are still going up, so maybe you aren't out? What did your bd'ing look like?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> Hmm... but your temps are still going up, so maybe you aren't out? What did your bd'ing look like?

i changed my chart to vip research and gave me the day 17 back but hubby says i shoulcnt do that:haha: ermmm 
O-3 O-1	O	O+1	Score High for day 17
O-3	0-2	O-1 O+1	Score High for day 19


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hey you still have a pretty good BD record for the 19th. And you never know... FF moved my date back and forth between cd10 and cd11 that I thought I was dancing! It could move back as it gets more info from you.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> Hey you still have a pretty good BD record for the 19th. And you never know... FF moved my date back and forth between cd10 and cd11 that I thought I was dancing! It could move back as it gets more info from you.

ive asked on ff to see what they sa but my friend said i should leave it on research as it goes by my symptoms not the regular symptoms


----------



## dodgercpkl

I tried out the research one to see what it would do, but I didn't notice that it really did anything differently. Maybe I'll have to play again, or maybe my chart shows the same thing either way. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> I tried out the research one to see what it would do, but I didn't notice that it really did anything differently. Maybe I'll have to play again, or maybe my chart shows the same thing either way. lol

lol the lady on ff told me day 17 is more likely so to keep it as that yet when i put todays cm in it tried to change to day 23 :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> lol the lady on ff told me day 17 is more likely so to keep it as that yet when i put todays cm in it tried to change to day 23 :haha:

lol omg. It's enough to make you want to smack your head against the wall isn't it?!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> lol the lady on ff told me day 17 is more likely so to keep it as that yet when i put todays cm in it tried to change to day 23 :haha:
> 
> lol omg. It's enough to make you want to smack your head against the wall isn't it?!Click to expand...

yes it bloomin is lol im hoping i ovd day 17 as if i did i wont have the worst part of af when i fly to my mum and dads:haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> yes it bloomin is lol im hoping i ovd day 17 as if i did i wont have the worst part of af when i fly to my mum and dads:haha:

lol I hope that's the case for you for more then one reason!! And yeah I suck at trying to manage to avoid having a period when I'm flying.... even when I was taking prometrium to kickstart it!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh woke this morn really swetty lol but wasnt even hot to touch bloody female hormones hubby was really cold but iwas too hot


----------



## Carhar

Lynz - fx it means you're pg! Your chart looks great x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Lynz - fx it means you're pg! Your chart looks great x

im doubting it keep getting af cramps on and off


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm rooting for you!!! :)


----------



## Carhar

Cramping can be good! Fx this is your cycle xxx

I'm having a weird cycle. Was worried I may have been pregnant and taken clomid which equals v bad! I'm been getting really tender bbs and really nauseous. Toast smells disgusting and I normally love the smell. I did a ic hpt and there was a faint line but I'm sure it's an evap as it looks gray and at 6 weeks you'd think they'd be a strong line!

I've also lost 5lbs in 2 weeks, yay! I'm dieting hard to shift 14lbs before my next fs appointment in Jan.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Cramping can be good! Fx this is your cycle xxx
> 
> I'm having a weird cycle. Was worried I may have been pregnant and taken clomid which equals v bad! I'm been getting really tender bbs and really nauseous. Toast smells disgusting and I normally love the smell. I did a ic hpt and there was a faint line but I'm sure it's an evap as it looks gray and at 6 weeks you'd think they'd be a strong line!
> 
> I've also lost 5lbs in 2 weeks, yay! I'm dieting hard to shift 14lbs before my next fs appointment in Jan.

maybe do a better test hun ic cheepies i hate hate hate hate and did i mention hate haha lol i have had that too ben coked meat the other night and i was gagging with the smell it stank of catfood:haha:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Cramping can be good! Fx this is your cycle xxx
> 
> I'm having a weird cycle. Was worried I may have been pregnant and taken clomid which equals v bad! I'm been getting really tender bbs and really nauseous. Toast smells disgusting and I normally love the smell. I did a ic hpt and there was a faint line but I'm sure it's an evap as it looks gray and at 6 weeks you'd think they'd be a strong line!
> 
> I've also lost 5lbs in 2 weeks, yay! I'm dieting hard to shift 14lbs before my next fs appointment in Jan.
> 
> maybe do a better test hun ic cheepies i hate hate hate hate and did i mention hate haha lol i have had that too ben coked meat the other night and i was gagging with the smell it stank of catfood:haha:Click to expand...

Well here's the ic hpt. I say evap x

https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/c670936c.jpg?t=1322244855


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Cramping can be good! Fx this is your cycle xxx
> 
> I'm having a weird cycle. Was worried I may have been pregnant and taken clomid which equals v bad! I'm been getting really tender bbs and really nauseous. Toast smells disgusting and I normally love the smell. I did a ic hpt and there was a faint line but I'm sure it's an evap as it looks gray and at 6 weeks you'd think they'd be a strong line!
> 
> I've also lost 5lbs in 2 weeks, yay! I'm dieting hard to shift 14lbs before my next fs appointment in Jan.
> 
> maybe do a better test hun ic cheepies i hate hate hate hate and did i mention hate haha lol i have had that too ben coked meat the other night and i was gagging with the smell it stank of catfood:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well here's the ic hpt. I say evap x
> 
> https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/c670936c.jpg?t=1322244855Click to expand...

i think your right i just inverted it lol and there is a slight colour to it but i dont think its dark enough
 



Attached Files:







test-invert.png
File size: 106.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Carhar

Yeah def an evap, which is a good thing! I just don't know what is up with crazy symptoms. Perhaps it's the diet and my bbs are shrinking, lol! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Yeah def an evap, which is a good thing! I just don't know what is up with crazy symptoms. Perhaps it's the diet and my bbs are shrinking, lol! X

lol hormones going back into sink can do alot to a body and cinfuse things:haha:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah def an evap, which is a good thing! I just don't know what is up with crazy symptoms. Perhaps it's the diet and my bbs are shrinking, lol! X
> 
> lol hormones going back into sink can do alot to a body and cinfuse things:haha:Click to expand...

I know! I swear I feel more pg when I'm not in my tww. Argh! Why can't we have it easy like men, lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah def an evap, which is a good thing! I just don't know what is up with crazy symptoms. Perhaps it's the diet and my bbs are shrinking, lol! X
> 
> lol hormones going back into sink can do alot to a body and cinfuse things:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I swear I feel more pg when I'm not in my tww. Argh! Why can't we have it easy like men, lol xClick to expand...

i know all they have to do is pump pump squirt we have the am i arnt i game evry mth then the pain of af etc:haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

lol! Omg you ladies just made me almost spit up!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

temp dropped this morning think it will be here monday:shrug: alough i did take two paracetamols last night around half 10 ish ben thinks they could of effected it:shrug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope it was the paracetamols and not af!


----------



## Carhar

Me too. I've seen charts dip then get a massive temp increase before a bfp. 

Come on bfp! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im either due on the 28th or the 30th depending on day of ov lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

temps gone back up t 65 today but still having cramps so im not getting hopes up lol gonna wait for the 30th


----------



## Carhar

Very promising! I hope it was an implantation dip! I have my fx as you really deserve a bfp! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Very promising! I hope it was an implantation dip! I have my fx as you really deserve a bfp! Xxx

ive got extramly odd pains atm had them ona nd off all day like a stabbig/ dragging pain from my cervix to my womb and then back really bloomin hurt:haha:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Very promising! I hope it was an implantation dip! I have my fx as you really deserve a bfp! Xxx
> 
> ive got extramly odd pains atm had them ona nd off all day like a stabbig/ dragging pain from my cervix to my womb and then back really bloomin hurt:haha:Click to expand...

Oooh that sounds really promising a lot of women get shooting pain in their uterus before a bfp. Fx, I'm really excited for you! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Very promising! I hope it was an implantation dip! I have my fx as you really deserve a bfp! Xxx
> 
> ive got extramly odd pains atm had them ona nd off all day like a stabbig/ dragging pain from my cervix to my womb and then back really bloomin hurt:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh that sounds really promising a lot of women get shooting pain in their uterus before a bfp. Fx, I'm really excited for you! XxxClick to expand...

i just don't know what it is have had it on and off all day long bloomin well hurts:haha: its more in my cervix area i think i thought maybe i have an infection but there no smell or bad coloured cm and im peeing plenty so isnt a water infection:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

I had something similar before my bfp! When are you testing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I had something similar before my bfp! When are you testing?

im gonna wait and see what happens tomorrow temp wise etc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im going crazey ive just been laying on the bed talking to ben then all of a sudden burst into floods of tears and cant stop crying i wasnt sad i wasnt upset i just burst into tears have been crying for past 10 mins:cry:


----------



## Carhar

:wohoo: so excited can't wait to see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> :wohoo: so excited can't wait to see what happens tomorrow!

i cant stop crying over nothing:cry::blush::haha:


----------



## Carhar

Sorry I should have said that I hope you feel better soon! I cry practically every cycle but only on cd1. I think it's just disappointment that it's another cycle gone and no bfp. 

I've never cried before my af over nothing x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Sorry I should have said that I hope you feel better soon! I cry practically every cycle but only on cd1. I think it's just disappointment that it's another cycle gone and no bfp.
> 
> I've never cried before my af over nothing x

tears have now changed to uncontrolable laughter:xmas13: my neighbours are gnna come down and complain in a min:haha: i am echoing around the flat and dont even know why im laughing ben made that worse by saying i need to go to a funny farm:haha:


----------



## Carhar

Oh dear. You do sound a bit insane. You're soon going to be known as 'that mad English woman' by your neighbours. Lol, hormones don't you just love 'em x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Oh dear. You do sound a bit insane. You're soon going to be known as 'that mad English woman' by your neighbours. Lol, hormones don't you just love 'em x

:haha: ive calmed now we watching a film no idea what was up with me that has NEVER happend before my chest was hurting from laughing :haha:


----------



## Rin731

Vitex came in the mail yesterday-with a pregnancy magazine! I'm wondering if it's a sign...:dohh:


Also, DH's family is in town....went out to dinner last night. DH's cousin's 9 yr old son sat by us at dinner, we chatted, nice kid. :) 

We get to a restaurant today for lunch, DH is holding our 7 month old niece, and MIL says, "Do you have something to tell me?" 

We look at her like she's nuts, and say, "Noooo....?"

To which she says, "C (9 yr old) said your wife is having a baby...?":dohh:

Also not sure if this is a sign....:haha:


----------



## vicnut

Rin731 said:


> Vitex came in the mail yesterday-with a pregnancy magazine! I'm wondering if it's a sign...:dohh:
> 
> 
> Also, DH's family is in town....went out to dinner last night. DH's cousin's 9 yr old son sat by us at dinner, we chatted, nice kid. :)
> 
> We get to a restaurant today for lunch, DH is holding our 7 month old niece, and MIL says, "Do you have something to tell me?"
> 
> We look at her like she's nuts, and say, "Noooo....?"
> 
> To which she says, "C (9 yr old) said your wife is having a baby...?":dohh:
> 
> Also not sure if this is a sign....:haha:

Could be a sign hun. I get some signs from time to time at the moment I've got a sore throut and runny nose not got a cold or any thing. But going to the docs tomorrow just to check my throut as I've it for two weeks now. Hopping to test tomorrow but really don't want to see what the test has to say. So I might just not test this cycle lol. fx for you hope its your month.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rin731

vicnut said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> Vitex came in the mail yesterday-with a pregnancy magazine! I'm wondering if it's a sign...:dohh:
> 
> 
> Also, DH's family is in town....went out to dinner last night. DH's cousin's 9 yr old son sat by us at dinner, we chatted, nice kid. :)
> 
> We get to a restaurant today for lunch, DH is holding our 7 month old niece, and MIL says, "Do you have something to tell me?"
> 
> We look at her like she's nuts, and say, "Noooo....?"
> 
> To which she says, "C (9 yr old) said your wife is having a baby...?":dohh:
> 
> Also not sure if this is a sign....:haha:
> 
> Could be a sign hun. I get some signs from time to time at the moment I've got a sore throut and runny nose not got a cold or any thing. But going to the docs tomorrow just to check my throut as I've it for two weeks now. Hopping to test tomorrow but really don't want to see what the test has to say. So I might just not test this cycle lol. fx for you hope its your month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...




Thanks so much. I'm on CD 83 today, taking a HPT tomorrow, and if it's a :bfn:, VITEX! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SKP

Im trying a new health approach, Im not a healthy eater at all. I have to force myslef, so I can lose some weight and possibly my hormones can balence out.


----------



## Rin731

After the thanksgiving leftovers are eaten, me too. :haha::blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bfn


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> bfn

:( I hope your af stays away x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> bfn
> 
> :( I hope your af stays away xClick to expand...

i think last mths lp was a fluke as i used to have a 15/16 day lp


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> bfn

 Ugh... sorry to hear that. I've had 2 bfn's so far and I'm not so sure that I'm feeling it anymore this month.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> bfn
> 
> Ugh... sorry to hear that. I've had 2 bfn's so far and I'm not so sure that I'm feeling it anymore this month.Click to expand...

i did two tests today both with same fmu and both bfn so im thinking im out but theres always next cycle im gonna get me some opks and attempt them now my cycle seems to be shorter what i read for metformin is it can take 4-8 weeks to regualte cycles but 3- 6 mths for pregnancy


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> i did two tests today both with same fmu and both bfn so im thinking im out but theres always next cycle im gonna get me some opks and attempt them now my cycle seems to be shorter what i read for metformin is it can take 4-8 weeks to regualte cycles but 3- 6 mths for pregnancy

I'm hoping. I've been on it for 3 months now, but I'm only just getting to the regulated period part. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i did two tests today both with same fmu and both bfn so im thinking im out but theres always next cycle im gonna get me some opks and attempt them now my cycle seems to be shorter what i read for metformin is it can take 4-8 weeks to regualte cycles but 3- 6 mths for pregnancy
> 
> I'm hoping. I've been on it for 3 months now, but I'm only just getting to the regulated period part. lolClick to expand...

this cycle seems to be shorted then last if my lp is indeed 15 days il come on day 16 whats 32 days i dont think my pcos is as bad as some peo[le as i only take 500 mg where i know ppl who take double even tripple that


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> this cycle seems to be shorted then last if my lp is indeed 15 days il come on day 16 whats 32 days i dont think my pcos is as bad as some peo[le as i only take 500 mg where i know ppl who take double even tripple that

Yeah I'm on 2000mg. But then you've been actually having periods and I haven't. lol So you have major points ahead of me on just that.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> this cycle seems to be shorted then last if my lp is indeed 15 days il come on day 16 whats 32 days i dont think my pcos is as bad as some peo[le as i only take 500 mg where i know ppl who take double even tripple that
> 
> Yeah I'm on 2000mg. But then you've been actually having periods and I haven't. lol So you have major points ahead of me on just that.Click to expand...

i was never so glad to get my period as i was last mth :haha: was the first proper length cycle in over 4 years and confirmed ov i hope yor cycle evens out for you soon i hated not having my af :hugs:


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> this cycle seems to be shorted then last if my lp is indeed 15 days il come on day 16 whats 32 days i dont think my pcos is as bad as some peo[le as i only take 500 mg where i know ppl who take double even tripple that
> 
> Yeah I'm on 2000mg. But then you've been actually having periods and I haven't. lol So you have major points ahead of me on just that. Click to expand...
> 
> i was never so glad to get my period as i was last mth :haha: was the first proper length cycle in over 4 years and confirmed ov i hope yor cycle evens out for you soon i hated not having my af :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm on 1000mg met and didn't work for me so I take AC on top of that. But I did a test this morning and it was :bfn: :sad2: But saying that there was a brown mark in my nickers this morning. I think I'm just going to wait and see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> this cycle seems to be shorted then last if my lp is indeed 15 days il come on day 16 whats 32 days i dont think my pcos is as bad as some peo[le as i only take 500 mg where i know ppl who take double even tripple that
> 
> Yeah I'm on 2000mg. But then you've been actually having periods and I haven't. lol So you have major points ahead of me on just that. Click to expand...
> 
> i was never so glad to get my period as i was last mth :haha: was the first proper length cycle in over 4 years and confirmed ov i hope yor cycle evens out for you soon i hated not having my af :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on 1000mg met and didn't work for me so I take AC on top of that. But I did a test this morning and it was :bfn: :sad2: But saying that there was a brown mark in my nickers this morning. I think I'm just going to wait and see what happens over the next few weeks.Click to expand...

have you spoken to your doctor about the possibibilties of clomid?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ladies - I could use all the prayers and well-wishes that you have! I just got a positive on a pregnancy test and I'm SO excited and so nervous! Pray for me for a sticky bean ok??!?!


----------



## Rin731

dodgercpkl said:


> Ladies - I could use all the prayers and well-wishes that you have! I just got a positive on a pregnancy test and I'm SO excited and so nervous! Pray for me for a sticky bean ok??!?!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sending good energy your way! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> Ladies - I could use all the prayers and well-wishes that you have! I just got a positive on a pregnancy test and I'm SO excited and so nervous! Pray for me for a sticky bean ok??!?!

congrats hun n lots of sticky dust xx


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> this cycle seems to be shorted then last if my lp is indeed 15 days il come on day 16 whats 32 days i dont think my pcos is as bad as some peo[le as i only take 500 mg where i know ppl who take double even tripple that
> 
> Yeah I'm on 2000mg. But then you've been actually having periods and I haven't. lol So you have major points ahead of me on just that. Click to expand...
> 
> i was never so glad to get my period as i was last mth :haha: was the first proper length cycle in over 4 years and confirmed ov i hope yor cycle evens out for you soon i hated not having my af :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on 1000mg met and didn't work for me so I take AC on top of that. But I did a test this morning and it was :bfn: :sad2: But saying that there was a brown mark in my nickers this morning. I think I'm just going to wait and see what happens over the next few weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> have you spoken to your doctor about the possibibilties of clomid?Click to expand...

I have and now just waiting for the OH to go to his doc.


----------



## Rin731

Took a HPT today. :bfn:

So now I can start the Vitex whenever. :happydance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you Whisper and Rin! I'm so excited and I can't wait to get my blood results back today! 

@Rin - I hope the vitex works for you!!! :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think af will be here in the next day or so for me i am soaked on ewcm and reading my book it can happen like that b4 af:shrug: im not going to lket it get me down just onto another mth of trying has to happen one mth


----------



## Rin731

:dust: :dust: :dust:


to all of us.


----------



## vicnut

Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!


----------



## Carhar

dodgercpkl said:


> Ladies - I could use all the prayers and well-wishes that you have! I just got a positive on a pregnancy test and I'm SO excited and so nervous! Pray for me for a sticky bean ok??!?!

Congratulations! Sending you lots of sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## Carhar

Lynz - hopefully the ewcm is a good sign rather than your af. 

Vicnut - could you be ovulating? I sometimes get a cold a day after ov. 

Well I had a cb smiley yesterday eve, a negative this morning and a much stronger positive this evening. I've still not had peak on my cbfm, so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow. I hate the tww, it drives me insane. I'm on leave from work next week so I just have to keep myself busy. 

Clomid has regulated my cycle to 30 days, a bit better than my usual 5-6 months! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Lynz - hopefully the ewcm is a good sign rather than your af.
> 
> Vicnut - could you be ovulating? I sometimes get a cold a day after ov.
> 
> Well I had a cb smiley yesterday eve, a negative this morning and a much stronger positive this evening. I've still not had peak on my cbfm, so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow. I hate the tww, it drives me insane. I'm on leave from work next week so I just have to keep myself busy.
> 
> Clomid has regulated my cycle to 30 days, a bit better than my usual 5-6 months! Xxx

 hope ov comes in the next few days for you! thats well good 30 days is amazing i am now day 31 and unsure whats going on woke this morn to hight temp again and stood up out of bed and now feel drunk as so dizzy keeep walking into walls and my head dodesnt feel right:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Lynz - hopefully the ewcm is a good sign rather than your af.
> 
> Vicnut - could you be ovulating? I sometimes get a cold a day after ov.
> 
> Well I had a cb smiley yesterday eve, a negative this morning and a much stronger positive this evening. I've still not had peak on my cbfm, so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow. I hate the tww, it drives me insane. I'm on leave from work next week so I just have to keep myself busy.
> 
> Clomid has regulated my cycle to 30 days, a bit better than my usual 5-6 months! Xxx
> 
> hope ov comes in the next few days for you! thats well good 30 days is amazing i am now day 31 and unsure whats going on woke this morn to hight temp again and stood up out of bed and now feel drunk as so dizzy keeep walking into walls and my head dodesnt feel right:shrug:Click to expand...

Have you had any spotting? When are you testing again? I have my fx this is it for you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Lynz - hopefully the ewcm is a good sign rather than your af.
> 
> Vicnut - could you be ovulating? I sometimes get a cold a day after ov.
> 
> Well I had a cb smiley yesterday eve, a negative this morning and a much stronger positive this evening. I've still not had peak on my cbfm, so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow. I hate the tww, it drives me insane. I'm on leave from work next week so I just have to keep myself busy.
> 
> Clomid has regulated my cycle to 30 days, a bit better than my usual 5-6 months! Xxx
> 
> hope ov comes in the next few days for you! thats well good 30 days is amazing i am now day 31 and unsure whats going on woke this morn to hight temp again and stood up out of bed and now feel drunk as so dizzy keeep walking into walls and my head dodesnt feel right:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had any spotting? When are you testing again? I have my fx this is it for you xxxClick to expand...

no spoitting what so ever have had tons of creamy/eggwhite cm when i put my chart back to regualar it gives me day 19 with possible tripahsc on day 29 so im gonna wait till im past day 19 lp to test again


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!Click to expand...

Mine has also gone really creamy and think I don't know what it means and this is killing me.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has also gone really creamy and think I don't know what it means and this is killing me.Click to expand...

same its driving me nuts im flying to my parents tomorrow and mum wants to make me a big english brekky but bens telling me not to eat the egg incasse:haha:


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has also gone really creamy and think I don't know what it means and this is killing me.Click to expand...
> 
> same its driving me nuts im flying to my parents tomorrow and mum wants to make me a big english brekky but bens telling me not to eat the egg incasse:haha:Click to expand...

I had some spotting on Monday so I did hpt and it was neg so now I just don't know what to do. I might get a clearblue and do that next week and then go from there or I could go to my doctors and ask for a blood test but I'm not all that with neddals and it'd stress that I don't need if I am. God it's all so confusaling :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has also gone really creamy and think I don't know what it means and this is killing me.Click to expand...
> 
> same its driving me nuts im flying to my parents tomorrow and mum wants to make me a big english brekky but bens telling me not to eat the egg incasse:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had some spotting on Monday so I did hpt and it was neg so now I just don't know what to do. I might get a clearblue and do that next week and then go from there or I could go to my doctors and ask for a blood test but I'm not all that with neddals and it'd stress that I don't need if I am. God it's all so confusaling :growlmad:Click to expand...

i know how you feel had so many cycles like that this is the only cycle i truely know ive ovulated so im even more confused as to whats going on :shrug: have you kept bding incase? ov could of been later


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has also gone really creamy and think I don't know what it means and this is killing me.Click to expand...
> 
> same its driving me nuts im flying to my parents tomorrow and mum wants to make me a big english brekky but bens telling me not to eat the egg incasse:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had some spotting on Monday so I did hpt and it was neg so now I just don't know what to do. I might get a clearblue and do that next week and then go from there or I could go to my doctors and ask for a blood test but I'm not all that with neddals and it'd stress that I don't need if I am. God it's all so confusaling :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel had so many cycles like that this is the only cycle i truely know ive ovulated so im even more confused as to whats going on :shrug: have you kept bding incase? ov could of been laterClick to expand...

Sorry whats bding and even if ov has happened later we've been :sex: 2 or 3 times a weeks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

b


vicnut said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has also gone really creamy and think I don't know what it means and this is killing me.Click to expand...
> 
> same its driving me nuts im flying to my parents tomorrow and mum wants to make me a big english brekky but bens telling me not to eat the egg incasse:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had some spotting on Monday so I did hpt and it was neg so now I just don't know what to do. I might get a clearblue and do that next week and then go from there or I could go to my doctors and ask for a blood test but I'm not all that with neddals and it'd stress that I don't need if I am. God it's all so confusaling :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel had so many cycles like that this is the only cycle i truely know ive ovulated so im even more confused as to whats going on :shrug: have you kept bding incase? ov could of been laterClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry whats bding and even if ov has happened later we've been :sex: 2 or 3 times a weeksClick to expand...

baby dancing:haha: sex thats goo so you have coverd ll bases


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> b
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well this is getting odder by the day for me I have hi leaves of cm and I have been sick today. I don't have a bug or any thing and I did another test to be sore and it came up :bfn: I am thinking that it could be to soon to tell if I am. Any ideas out there to help me get to the bottom of this.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> know how you feel no af for me no sign of here really keep getting ewcm type cm but that changes to really creamy:shrug: i know ive defonatly ovd as had the rise so its just a waiting game i hate being in limbo!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has also gone really creamy and think I don't know what it means and this is killing me.Click to expand...
> 
> same its driving me nuts im flying to my parents tomorrow and mum wants to make me a big english brekky but bens telling me not to eat the egg incasse:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had some spotting on Monday so I did hpt and it was neg so now I just don't know what to do. I might get a clearblue and do that next week and then go from there or I could go to my doctors and ask for a blood test but I'm not all that with neddals and it'd stress that I don't need if I am. God it's all so confusaling :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel had so many cycles like that this is the only cycle i truely know ive ovulated so im even more confused as to whats going on :shrug: have you kept bding incase? ov could of been laterClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry whats bding and even if ov has happened later we've been :sex: 2 or 3 times a weeksClick to expand...
> 
> baby dancing:haha: sex thats goo so you have coverd ll basesClick to expand...

Oh right ok then well I can safely we did lol. I think it just the waiting game for us:coffee: never mind


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.

that sucks! what tests did you use?


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.
> 
> that sucks! what tests did you use?Click to expand...

Couple of different ones, one from Dollar Store and one from the 99cent store. I'm debating on getting a couple of other brands of non-digi HPT's and trying those out over the next few days.

The brand from the 99cent store has been mostly what I've been using the last 1.5 years and have never gotten even a whisper of a hope before, so it's hard for me to believe that I'm getting false positives on them.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.
> 
> that sucks! what tests did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of different ones, one from Dollar Store and one from the 99cent store. I'm debating on getting a couple of other brands of non-digi HPT's and trying those out over the next few days.
> 
> The brand from the 99cent store has been mostly what I've been using the last 1.5 years and have never gotten even a whisper of a hope before, so it's hard for me to believe that I'm getting false positives on them.Click to expand...

thats really odd that perhaps tooo early for hcg to be in blood?


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.
> 
> that sucks! what tests did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of different ones, one from Dollar Store and one from the 99cent store. I'm debating on getting a couple of other brands of non-digi HPT's and trying those out over the next few days.
> 
> The brand from the 99cent store has been mostly what I've been using the last 1.5 years and have never gotten even a whisper of a hope before, so it's hard for me to believe that I'm getting false positives on them.Click to expand...
> 
> thats really odd that perhaps tooo early for hcg to be in blood?Click to expand...

That's what's keeping me going right now. If I was wrong on my ovulation date, then the blood test COULD have been taken on only 8dpo. From what some ladies are telling me, if it was a qualitative (as opposed to a quantitative) it could have a lower limit that's higher then what the HPT's can pick up. 

I doubt I'll be able to call and ask today (I work until 430pm), but I want to get a copy of my blood test, and I need to ask them what to do if I'm continuing to get positives on the HPT's. I was supposed to induce my period if I didn't have it by CD35 (6 days away) if I didn't have a bfp, and I don't want to do that if I'm still getting positives.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.
> 
> that sucks! what tests did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of different ones, one from Dollar Store and one from the 99cent store. I'm debating on getting a couple of other brands of non-digi HPT's and trying those out over the next few days.
> 
> The brand from the 99cent store has been mostly what I've been using the last 1.5 years and have never gotten even a whisper of a hope before, so it's hard for me to believe that I'm getting false positives on them.Click to expand...
> 
> thats really odd that perhaps tooo early for hcg to be in blood?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what's keeping me going right now. If I was wrong on my ovulation date, then the blood test COULD have been taken on only 8dpo. From what some ladies are telling me, if it was a qualitative (as opposed to a quantitative) it could have a lower limit that's higher then what the HPT's can pick up.
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to call and ask today (I work until 430pm), but I want to get a copy of my blood test, and I need to ask them what to do if I'm continuing to get positives on the HPT's. I was supposed to induce my period if I didn't have it by CD35 (6 days away) if I didn't have a bfp, and I don't want to do that if I'm still getting positives.Click to expand...

i hope u get some awnsers soon hun what a nightmare:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.
> 
> that sucks! what tests did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of different ones, one from Dollar Store and one from the 99cent store. I'm debating on getting a couple of other brands of non-digi HPT's and trying those out over the next few days.
> 
> The brand from the 99cent store has been mostly what I've been using the last 1.5 years and have never gotten even a whisper of a hope before, so it's hard for me to believe that I'm getting false positives on them.Click to expand...
> 
> thats really odd that perhaps tooo early for hcg to be in blood?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what's keeping me going right now. If I was wrong on my ovulation date, then the blood test COULD have been taken on only 8dpo. From what some ladies are telling me, if it was a qualitative (as opposed to a quantitative) it could have a lower limit that's higher then what the HPT's can pick up.
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to call and ask today (I work until 430pm), but I want to get a copy of my blood test, and I need to ask them what to do if I'm continuing to get positives on the HPT's. I was supposed to induce my period if I didn't have it by CD35 (6 days away) if I didn't have a bfp, and I don't want to do that if I'm still getting positives.Click to expand...
> 
> i hope u get some awnsers soon hun what a nightmare:hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! I'm dreading work today as I'm pretty sure that if someone asks me a question about how ttc things are going that I'll start crying again. I pretty much spent all day yesterday bawling my eyes out, and so today I'm starting the day with lovely puffy eyes and a raging headache. Ugh. 

My hubby is amazing though. Yesterday as I was bawling, squinty because my eyes were so puffy, red and splotchy, he looks at me and tells me how beautiful I am. lol Silly blind man. I cry amazingly ugly.


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. If it makes you ladies feel better, I've gotten something like 7-8 positive HPT's between over the course of the last 2 days and yet my blood work from 2 days ago gave me a negative. So I'm in the limbo boat with you.
> 
> that sucks! what tests did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of different ones, one from Dollar Store and one from the 99cent store. I'm debating on getting a couple of other brands of non-digi HPT's and trying those out over the next few days.
> 
> The brand from the 99cent store has been mostly what I've been using the last 1.5 years and have never gotten even a whisper of a hope before, so it's hard for me to believe that I'm getting false positives on them.Click to expand...
> 
> thats really odd that perhaps tooo early for hcg to be in blood?Click to expand...
> 
> That's what's keeping me going right now. If I was wrong on my ovulation date, then the blood test COULD have been taken on only 8dpo. From what some ladies are telling me, if it was a qualitative (as opposed to a quantitative) it could have a lower limit that's higher then what the HPT's can pick up.
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to call and ask today (I work until 430pm), but I want to get a copy of my blood test, and I need to ask them what to do if I'm continuing to get positives on the HPT's. I was supposed to induce my period if I didn't have it by CD35 (6 days away) if I didn't have a bfp, and I don't want to do that if I'm still getting positives.Click to expand...
> 
> i hope u get some awnsers soon hun what a nightmare:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I'm dreading work today as I'm pretty sure that if someone asks me a question about how ttc things are going that I'll start crying again. I pretty much spent all day yesterday bawling my eyes out, and so today I'm starting the day with lovely puffy eyes and a raging headache. Ugh.
> 
> My hubby is amazing though. Yesterday as I was bawling, squinty because my eyes were so puffy, red and splotchy, he looks at me and tells me how beautiful I am. lol Silly blind man. I cry amazingly ugly.Click to expand...

God I really hope its your month hun and that you are pregnant. Are you having another blood test done? I'm not getting anything on my hpt my hubby thinks that it could be to soon to test and that we should wait abit longer before I test. But I'm thinking of getting a clearblue test as there the best ones out here. I think I need lots of glue to stick the baby on me with :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> God I really hope its your month hun and that you are pregnant. Are you having another blood test done? I'm not getting anything on my hpt my hubby thinks that it could be to soon to test and that we should wait abit longer before I test. But I'm thinking of getting a clearblue test as there the best ones out here. I think I need lots of glue to stick the baby on me with :haha:

Thank you! I'm starting to hope so too again. I don't know that I'll be able to do anything about it today because of my work schedule, but I'm going to call again tomorrow and ask some questions like about having another blood test done at some point if I keep getting positives on HPT's. 

I hope it's just too soon to test for you! I am thinking that I'm going to get some different HPT's (probably some of the clearblue and maybe another kind) so that I can put to rest the idea that it's just the fluke of these tests. Granted like I said, one of the test I got a positive on is the same test that I've never ever ever seen a 2nd line on before and have used probably 30-40 times or more in the last 1.5 years. 

I'm wishing sticky baby dust on all of us!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no af but temps beginning to drop so thinking ay 19 was ov i had the worst cramps ive had so far during the night and they are on and off now too packing my sanitry towels ready today will take one test with me but doubt it will be used


----------



## dodgercpkl

@ Whisper - Hoping you DO need that test! *hugs*

AFM, I have a bit of news. I'm heading back into my OB's office to have a quantitative test done. Turns out the first blood test was qualitative, and with all of these positive tests, it warrants another look. This test will show if my hCG levels are above normal at all.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

18 dpo according to ff ive had cramps for days now but no af n no preg sighns


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> 18 dpo according to ff ive had cramps for days now but no af n no preg sighns

Are you still testing tomorrow? I have fx for you. 

I've ov'd but only got dotted lines as my temps are out of whack x


----------



## Sackgirl

Hello Ladies, was just wondering if you minded if I join you all here! I have irregular cycles ranging from 3 weeks and 5 weeks between AF! Its such a nightmare when trying to pin point Ovulation, Anyway really Looking forward to getting to know you all in here :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Omg! I forgot to post my news yesterday! I got my results back and I'm officially pregnant!

@whisper - I didn't get my first positive until 17dpo and every ladies signs are different, so I'm totally rooting for your bfp!!!

@carhar - While it's nice to get the solid crosshairs, it's not necessary, so fingers crossed for you! :)

Sackgirl - welcome! I just graduated, but I'll be sticking around the thread for at least a little bit longer. Have you had any tests done to find out the cause for your long cycles? Do you temp or opk at all?

If it's ok with you ladies, I'm going to hang around a bit and keep checking up on everyone. :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Congratulations dodgercpkl hope you are well and taking good care of yourself ,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dodgercpkl said:


> Omg! I forgot to post my news yesterday! I got my results back and I'm officially pregnant!
> 
> @whisper - I didn't get my first positive until 17dpo and every ladies signs are different, so I'm totally rooting for your bfp!!!
> 
> @carhar - While it's nice to get the solid crosshairs, it's not necessary, so fingers crossed for you! :)
> 
> Sackgirl - welcome! I just graduated, but I'll be sticking around the thread for at least a little bit longer. Have you had any tests done to find out the cause for your long cycles? Do you temp or opk at all?
> 
> If it's ok with you ladies, I'm going to hang around a bit and keep checking up on everyone. :)

congratulations hun i dont think its my turn as i have wiped tonight and have browny/ orangey stuff what often happens just before af this cycle been just as confusing as the cycles before the met:haha:


----------



## Carhar

dodgercpkl said:


> Omg! I forgot to post my news yesterday! I got my results back and I'm officially pregnant!
> 
> @whisper - I didn't get my first positive until 17dpo and every ladies signs are different, so I'm totally rooting for your bfp!!!
> 
> @carhar - While it's nice to get the solid crosshairs, it's not necessary, so fingers crossed for you! :)
> 
> Sackgirl - welcome! I just graduated, but I'll be sticking around the thread for at least a little bit longer. Have you had any tests done to find out the cause for your long cycles? Do you temp or opk at all?
> 
> If it's ok with you ladies, I'm going to hang around a bit and keep checking up on everyone. :)

Congratulations! It must have just been too early for your first blood test x

Tanz - love your scan pic x

Lynz - I hope you're wrong and it is your cycle x

Hi sackgirl x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks carhar, I've got my second scan on Monday. It's going to be fun with this jet lag, I've already had 3 naps since getting back...doh


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks carhar, I've got my second scan on Monday. It's going to be fun with this jet lag, I've already had 3 naps since getting back...doh

I can't wait to get my first scan. I'm guessing that i'm just a couple of weeks from that, but hopefully I'll find that out on Monday. lol I have so many questions for her! I can't wait to see your 2nd scan!

Carhar - yep! That and the first test was a yes or no blood test and wasn't as sensitive as the hpt's. It's possible that had that same type of test been done on Thursday as well, I might have gotten the same result from it! My hCG is still so low. I'm really looking forward to Monday's test and seeing what results we get on Tuesday to see how much the hCG has grown! :D

Whisper - ugh. Well I'm still hoping for you!! And if not this cycle then I'm rooting HARD for next cycle!


----------



## SKP

Cd 35 nothing yet :( almost time for another round of ov.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no af for me :shrug:


----------



## SKP

Its driving me insane, my appointment with the gyno is on the 12 th, to discuss all my tests results, i hope testing can be finally over and get on in what to do next to get my af's regulated. Already established that nothing is wrong with hubby and i, so i hope we can startba plan to be normal.


----------



## Sackgirl

Hi everyone, :hi:

@dodgercpkl, No I have never had any tests or anything just been like this ever since I started my AF. After having my first child though I did regulate for sometime after (every 3 weeks)and then it just went back to 'my normal' Haven't tried anything out regarding opk, but did notice a little bit of ewcm yesterday so got the hubby to :sex: ha ha! Anyway Congrats on your :bfp: What an amazing early :xmas10: If you don't mind me asking was you using opk? Has anyone found them relatively easy and helpful regarding pinpointing Ovulation?


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> still no af for me :shrug:

Are you testing today? I'm so excited for you! Xxx

Sackgirl - I use my clearblue fertility monitor and cb digis and both work fine for me. I did get a few false positives before I started clomid so I had to temp to confirm ov x


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> still no af for me :shrug:

I've totally got my fingers crossed for you!!



SKP said:


> Its driving me insane, my appointment with the gyno is on the 12 th, to discuss all my tests results, i hope testing can be finally over and get on in what to do next to get my af's regulated. Already established that nothing is wrong with hubby and i, so i hope we can startba plan to be normal.

Awww... I'm sorry you are so frustrated. I hope your appointment on the 12th gets you the answers you need. :hugs:



Sackgirl said:


> Hi everyone, :hi:
> 
> @dodgercpkl, No I have never had any tests or anything just been like this ever since I started my AF. After having my first child though I did regulate for sometime after (every 3 weeks)and then it just went back to 'my normal' Haven't tried anything out regarding opk, but did notice a little bit of ewcm yesterday so got the hubby to :sex: ha ha! Anyway Congrats on your :bfp: What an amazing early :xmas10: If you don't mind me asking was you using opk? Has anyone found them relatively easy and helpful regarding pinpointing Ovulation?

It is possible that you could have pcos if your AF has always been like this. As for opk's, I tried them for a while, but got discouraged and stopped. I wasn't ovulating at all, nor having an AF naturally, so it was just so frustrating. I did buy and start using a clear blue easy fertility monitor this cycle, but it didn't have a chance to get accustomed to me before I got pregnant, so I just got something like 18+ days of highs with no peaks. Once it hit a low, I stopped testing on it. I DID have luck with temping. Even though I wasn't able to temp at the same time each morning, I still temped when I woke up as long as I'd had at least 3 hours of sleep. That gave me a pretty solid picture of what was happening with my body and let me know that I was finally ovulating!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think af has landed for me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yep the witch is well and truely in the building


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> yep the witch is well and truely in the building

:hugs: I'm sorry x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> yep the witch is well and truely in the building
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry xClick to expand...

in so much pain feel sick and cant move i hate the first few days of af couldnt even have my normal bath as my dad used all the hot water up i feel like im gonna vom and keep getting hot flushes:cry:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> yep the witch is well and truely in the building
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry xClick to expand...
> 
> in so much pain feel sick and cant move i hate the first few days of af couldnt even have my normal bath as my dad used all the hot water up i feel like im gonna vom and keep getting hot flushes:cry:Click to expand...

I hope you feel better soon. Do you have endo? That would explain the pain x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh Whisper - I'm so sorry the witch got you and is abusing you. I hope the worst of it is over very soon! *hugs*


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on the thread much lately! I've been reading, just not replying.

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

dodgercpkl- Congratulations on your BFP, and I wish you lots of sticky dust!!

Rin731- I hope the Vitex works for you! I've read about lots of women who have luck with it, so hopefully it will do the trick.

Carhar- Woohoo for ov!! I hope the rest of the 2ww flies by and brings your BFP! How are you feeling?

Lindsey- I am so sorry that the witch got you hon! I was really rooting for you!! On the bright side, it looks like the Metformin has really helped regulate your cycles which is amazing!

As for me... I'm in the middle of an injectables cycle right now using Follistim. I started off on 150 iu and after my scan and E2 bloodwork Friday my dose was cut back to 75 iu because my E2 was starting to rise, meaning my ovaries were starting to respond to the meds. My RE is so cautious with me because he doesn't want me to overstim...I'm hoping that cutting back the dose of Follistim doesn't cause my follies to stop growing! I have another scan and E2 draw tomorrow, so I'm praying for good follies and good b/w numbers!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you so much Wanting2010!! :) I'm wishing tons of :dust::dust::dust: your way!


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> Omg! I forgot to post my news yesterday! I got my results back and I'm officially pregnant!
> 
> @whisper - I didn't get my first positive until 17dpo and every ladies signs are different, so I'm totally rooting for your bfp!!!
> 
> @carhar - While it's nice to get the solid crosshairs, it's not necessary, so fingers crossed for you! :)
> 
> Sackgirl - welcome! I just graduated, but I'll be sticking around the thread for at least a little bit longer. Have you had any tests done to find out the cause for your long cycles? Do you temp or opk at all?
> 
> If it's ok with you ladies, I'm going to hang around a bit and keep checking up on everyone. :)

Congrates hun I'm well happy for you I new it was your month :happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

any updates ladies 2 bfps this mth wonder who will be next month! af is so mean to me this cycle so so painfull had to take to my bed last night was that bad my mum was worried about me as i couldnt move lol the jo of pcos hey!


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Congrates hun I'm well happy for you I new it was your month :happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs:

Thank you!!! :D Now I'm just hoping for a nice jump in my hCG levels from my test today. :) Depending on how fast my levels go up, it could take longer to get to an ultrasound.



WhisperOfHope said:


> any updates ladies 2 bfps this mth wonder who will be next month! af is so mean to me this cycle so so painfull had to take to my bed last night was that bad my mum was worried about me as i couldnt move lol the jo of pcos hey!

Ah hun, I hope the :witch: leaves soon and takes her nastiness with her (not to return for 9 months please!)!!


----------



## vicnut

Well me and the OH worked out that I should start Oving today so this afternoon we went for :hehe: now we just need to hope that I don't get stressed out and that if we were right it sticks and santa loves us lol x


----------



## Carhar

Thanks wanting. Fx you have a nice fat egg this cycle. 

Lynz - I really think you should get tested for endo. I know you hate internals and everyone is different, but I only get the occasional twinge with pcos. 

Vicnut fx you ov!

Dodger - hope you have huge increase on you hcg levels. 

Well I have two cold sores and the occasional sore bb but nothing else. I've started taking pregnacare conception today after someone posted an article on bnb which suggests it increases chances with IVF and initial studies suggest it helps with other ovulation inducing drugs. You can take it whilst pregnant and it's got loads of good stuff in it for the tww! Fx it works xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Thanks wanting. Fx you have a nice fat egg this cycle.
> 
> Lynz - I really think you should get tested for endo. I know you hate internals and everyone is different, but I only get the occasional twinge with pcos.
> 
> Vicnut fx you ov!
> 
> Dodger - hope you have huge increase on you hcg levels.
> 
> Well I have two cold sores and the occasional sore bb but nothing else. I've started taking pregnacare conception today after someone posted an article on bnb which suggests it increases chances with IVF and initial studies suggest it helps with other ovulation inducing drugs. You can take it whilst pregnant and it's got loads of good stuff in it for the tww! Fx it works xxx

im going to try ask her about it when i next go to her i was going to ask for a lap and dye as they can see it all at same time then and my downstairs area doesnt need touched:haha: do you take folic acid already? ur supossed start to take it at least 3 mths b4 trying to conceive


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks wanting. Fx you have a nice fat egg this cycle.
> 
> Lynz - I really think you should get tested for endo. I know you hate internals and everyone is different, but I only get the occasional twinge with pcos.
> 
> Vicnut fx you ov!
> 
> Dodger - hope you have huge increase on you hcg levels.
> 
> Well I have two cold sores and the occasional sore bb but nothing else. I've started taking pregnacare conception today after someone posted an article on bnb which suggests it increases chances with IVF and initial studies suggest it helps with other ovulation inducing drugs. You can take it whilst pregnant and it's got loads of good stuff in it for the tww! Fx it works xxx
> 
> im going to try ask her about it when i next go to her i was going to ask for a lap and dye as they can see it all at same time then and my downstairs area doesnt need touched:haha: do you take folic acid already? ur supossed start to take it at least 3 mths b4 trying to conceiveClick to expand...

Sounds like a good idea. 

Yep been taking Tesco Folic Acid forever with multi vits. At least now I only need to take one pill. Admittedly they are massive!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks wanting. Fx you have a nice fat egg this cycle.
> 
> Lynz - I really think you should get tested for endo. I know you hate internals and everyone is different, but I only get the occasional twinge with pcos.
> 
> Vicnut fx you ov!
> 
> Dodger - hope you have huge increase on you hcg levels.
> 
> Well I have two cold sores and the occasional sore bb but nothing else. I've started taking pregnacare conception today after someone posted an article on bnb which suggests it increases chances with IVF and initial studies suggest it helps with other ovulation inducing drugs. You can take it whilst pregnant and it's got loads of good stuff in it for the tww! Fx it works xxx
> 
> im going to try ask her about it when i next go to her i was going to ask for a lap and dye as they can see it all at same time then and my downstairs area doesnt need touched:haha: do you take folic acid already? ur supossed start to take it at least 3 mths b4 trying to conceiveClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Yep been taking Tesco Folic Acid forever with multi vits. At least now I only need to take one pill. Admittedly they are massive!Click to expand...

:haha: the ones i take aint too big about the size of my met pills so i am happy to take them ..... when i dont forget:blush:


----------



## SKP

Cd 37 and i feel crampish today hopefully af is on its way! But its asloso the time for ov to occur again so i will use and opk tomorrow to see


----------



## Tanzibar83

good luck catching the egg this cycle SKP :)

Carhar I see you're 6dpo, not long til test day for you, how are you feeling this cycle?

xx


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> good luck catching the egg this cycle SKP :)
> 
> Carhar I see you're 6dpo, not long til test day for you, how are you feeling this cycle?
> 
> xx

Hey Tanz, I can't believe you're gone 7 weeks already.How are you getting on?

I'm going to hold off testing this cycle. I've been through so many hpts! My temps have been quite low I was starting to think I hadn't ov'd but my cm is typical post ov. Had a strong cramp/pain on my left today and starting to feel bloated. Also had a bit of beige/pale brown cm so Hopefully something is going on in there x

SKP - fx for you x


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'm good thanks Car - I think I've got a bit of a cold coming on, it's either that or jet lag still being a pest! Got my next scan at 12 weeks and already feel about 5 months gone, (thats american food for you)hehe. Don't really feel much different to be honest, my back is sore loads so hubby went to mamas and papas and got one of those maternity pillows for me, it's been brill.

I hope you're able to hold off testing. They take a few weeks to come through but if you register on this site you get 2 free hpt's (nothing special like a digital one or anything - but I got mine recently) - if you get a bfp over the next few days I'm sure you'll want a stash of hpt's ready in your draw so you can keep on testing right? ;)

https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests


----------



## vicnut

Well I'm so confused I have a clear cm and its not stretchie:shrug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Well I'm so confused I have a clear cm and its not stretchie:shrug:

Is it watery?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ldies gonna read back in a bit so tired lol been so busy this week with fam n friends etc that aint really botherd much about af maybe i should try this every cycle lol nah would cost way too uch im back home sat and af end sat too so will be getting straight back in to baby making :haha:


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm so confused I have a clear cm and its not stretchie:shrug:
> 
> Is it watery?Click to expand...

Yes very and I've been getting craps :shrug: Please tell tell me its a good sign


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm so confused I have a clear cm and its not stretchie:shrug:
> 
> Is it watery?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very and I've been getting craps :shrug: Please tell tell me its a good signClick to expand...

i get watery around ov and just before af hun


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm so confused I have a clear cm and its not stretchie:shrug:
> 
> Is it watery?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very and I've been getting craps :shrug: Please tell tell me its a good signClick to expand...
> 
> i get watery around ov and just before af hunClick to expand...

Oh right well the OH and me have tried to have sex as much as pos but he works night :wacko:


----------



## Tanzibar83

vicnut, if you can, try and have sex 12 hours apart, not sure if it works for all bfp's but it did the trick for me :D it would be an amazing xmas present if you got lucky this cycle :D


----------



## vicnut

Tanzibar83 said:


> vicnut, if you can, try and have sex 12 hours apart, not sure if it works for all bfp's but it did the trick for me :D it would be an amazing xmas present if you got lucky this cycle :D

Well we managed to do that actully I think. We had sex early morning and then again later that night but it was before my cm went watery on me lol. It would be the best presant ever if I did get preg this cycle. But we're just going to have to wait and see I'm due on next week so it's just a waiting game now.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> vicnut, if you can, try and have sex 12 hours apart, not sure if it works for all bfp's but it did the trick for me :D it would be an amazing xmas present if you got lucky this cycle :D
> 
> Well we managed to do that actully I think. We had sex early morning and then again later that night but it was before my cm went watery on me lol. It would be the best presant ever if I did get preg this cycle. But we're just going to have to wait and see I'm due on next week so it's just a waiting game now.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I'm so hoping this is your month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

don't worry about your cm vicnut, the 2nd successful round of clomid, I had barely any, it was a tiny smidge, a smidge! I wasn't convinced by it at all :)


----------



## Carhar

Fx vicnut x

I barely dtd the cycle we caught, it's just about timing. 

I hate this wait. Was severely annoyed at my OH today. I said that I thought the mc had triggered something as I keep getting heartburn even before my tww. He basically said it was psychosomatic and I was wishing on myself as it was an early pregnancy sign. I was fuming. Why on earth would I get it all the time!?! 

Anyway nothing new for me just really hungry and annoyed, lol! X


----------



## SKP

Ithinkiamon the verge ofstarting


----------



## vicnut

I'm really hoping that this is my month I am starting to think that I could be as at 4 this morning I was sick and after I was I felt fine. But woke up this morning with pains in my lower back. I think I'm going to get a clearblue test tomorrow and the do it in a week as that is when AF is due to show her face. I really am hoping that this is my month.


----------



## vicnut

vicnut said:


> I'm really hoping that this is my month I am starting to think that I could be as at 4 this morning I was sick and after I was I felt fine. But woke up this morning with pains in my lower back. I think I'm going to get a clearblue test tomorrow and the do it in a week as that is when AF is due to show her face. I really am hoping that this is my month.

I did a test this afternoon and a extrmle faint line came up but then it faded again so now I'm uba confused.


----------



## Carhar

I hope it was a bfp vicnut x

Well I'm out. The brown cm I have a few days before my af has arrived, so my af should land on Monday afternoon with cd1 on Tuesday. Urgh on to my last clomid cycle then my next fs appointment in Jan to find out what happens next xxx


----------



## vicnut

Carhar said:


> I hope it was a bfp vicnut x
> 
> Well I'm out. The brown cm I have a few days before my af has arrived, so my af should land on Monday afternoon with cd1 on Tuesday. Urgh on to my last clomid cycle then my next fs appointment in Jan to find out what happens next xxx

Well I haven't retested yet. I don't want to lol but I know I need to. I've been getting af pains so I think it was me seeing things again or just being hopeful. Only time will tell.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> I hope it was a bfp vicnut x
> 
> Well I'm out. The brown cm I have a few days before my af has arrived, so my af should land on Monday afternoon with cd1 on Tuesday. Urgh on to my last clomid cycle then my next fs appointment in Jan to find out what happens next xxx
> 
> Well I haven't retested yet. I don't want to lol but I know I need to. I've been getting af pains so I think it was me seeing things again or just being hopeful. Only time will tell.Click to expand...

fingers crossed hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cant temp yet this cycle as stupic me left my thermometer in england lol my mums gonna send it over but will be day 11 /12 by then


----------



## dodgercpkl

Test again Vicnut. I'm hoping it was correct the first time and will be a sticky bean for you!

As for me, I'm back to ttc hopefully this week. Maybe I'll follow in my mom's footsteps and get pregnant again with a sticky bean in the cycle after my miscarriage.... I'm kinda afraid to hope.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh no dodger, what happened, sorry to hear that honey, make sure you get plenty of rest and when you're up to it, go and do something really girly, xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh no dodger, what happened, sorry to hear that honey, make sure you get plenty of rest and when you're up to it, go and do something really girly, xxxx

I wish I knew. If I could have fought back... I would have given anything to fight back. I take my sad/pity moments when I need them, but I find it helpful to me to just throw myself back into the swing of things. Stopping to think hurts and I've already cried a million and more tears, ya know?


----------



## wanting2010

Carhar said:


> I hope it was a bfp vicnut x
> 
> Well I'm out. The brown cm I have a few days before my af has arrived, so my af should land on Monday afternoon with cd1 on Tuesday. Urgh on to my last clomid cycle then my next fs appointment in Jan to find out what happens next xxx

So sorry this cycle didn't bring your BFP! :cry: Hopefully you won't have to go back to the FS to discuss what's next and you will get your BFP beforehand! :hugs:



vicnut said:


> Well I haven't retested yet. I don't want to lol but I know I need to. I've been getting af pains so I think it was me seeing things again or just being hopeful. Only time will tell.

I've read that AF like pains are very common when you're pregnant. Don't discount yourself because of that! I hope you get your BFP! :xmas12:



dodgercpkl said:


> Test again Vicnut. I'm hoping it was correct the first time and will be a sticky bean for you!
> 
> As for me, I'm back to ttc hopefully this week. Maybe I'll follow in my mom's footsteps and get pregnant again with a sticky bean in the cycle after my miscarriage.... I'm kinda afraid to hope.

Oh, I am so, so, so sorry!!!! :cry:I had an early m/c earlier this year and it's still so painful to think about. I hate that you are going through this! I hope you're able to get back to TTC soon!

I had my IUI yesterday morning after triggering Friday morning! I had two follies, 20mm and 18mm. :xmas12: My DH's sperm count was excellent at 186 million, 100% motility post wash. He's real pleased with himself, LOL. I'm already wishing this 2ww was over!


----------



## dodgercpkl

wanting2010 said:


> I had my IUI yesterday morning after triggering Friday morning! I had two follies, 20mm and 18mm. :xmas12: My DH's sperm count was excellent at 186 million, 100% motility post wash. He's real pleased with himself, LOL. I'm already wishing this 2ww was over!

Fingers crossed for good news in 2 weeks!


----------



## Carhar

dodgercpkl said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no dodger, what happened, sorry to hear that honey, make sure you get plenty of rest and when you're up to it, go and do something really girly, xxxx
> 
> I wish I knew. If I could have fought back... I would have given anything to fight back. I take my sad/pity moments when I need them, but I find it helpful to me to just throw myself back into the swing of things. Stopping to think hurts and I've already cried a million and more tears, ya know?Click to expand...

I'm so sorry :hugs: 

We're thinking of you xxx


----------



## Carhar

Gl wanting hope it's your cycle xxx


----------



## vicnut

Well I haven't tested yet. But my OH thinks I could be testing to soon and that is why the bnp didn't stay. So I'm going to retest in a week or so. Please send me lots of :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sending tons of sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way!


----------



## SKP

My temmp really dropped today, i think its do to temping 2 hours earlier, or that af is on its way. I should within a week. Since i had cramps and some sort of indication for the last 2 days. 
Or might be another cycle missed again, like an incomplete af cycle:s. thats what my guess is. 

I either get incomplete ovulation or incomplete f or even both. Seems like my body goes through the motions then just quits.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dogger so sorry for your loss:hugs::flower:

not much going on for me we havent started dtd yet as bens got a dodgy tum hopefully will in the next day or so tho! du to ov crimbo eve if we go by my last 2 cycles:shrug: just waiting for my thermometer toget here my mums sending it over today. ive had pains in my ovarys for the past 2 days no idea why and my nips are seriously itchy but supose that could be the wather effecting my excema:shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

lost our baby at 8 weeks 2 days


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> lost our baby at 8 weeks 2 days

oh tanz im so sorry hunni:hugs::cry:


----------



## SKP

That sucks


----------



## vicnut

Tanzibar83 said:


> lost our baby at 8 weeks 2 days

:cry: So sorry for you hun big :hugs: for you


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> lost our baby at 8 weeks 2 days

Oh Tanzi, I so didn't want to see you go through this too. :( *hugs* I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'll be alright, there's no way I'm "waiting" to try again, as soon as the bleeding stops we'll be at it like the old days. What about you?


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> lost our baby at 8 weeks 2 days

:hugs: I'm so sorry Tanz. Thinking of you!

Just pm me if you ever feel like chatting xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> I'll be alright, there's no way I'm "waiting" to try again, as soon as the bleeding stops we'll be at it like the old days. What about you?

Same! We actually already had one bd session on Saturday. :blush: We just couldn't wait any longer. We'd been holding off on sex since we found out we were pregnant and had a bleeding after sex scare, so we were um... pretty much pouncing each other already. I got my first completely clean wipe today so I'm counting on jumping my hubby tonight too. 

My mom was quick to remind me that I'm a result of good things that can happen from miscarriages and that she knew she conceived me 2 weeks after her miscarriage because she started having morning sickness right away! 

I hope both of us get our miracle rainbow babies this cycle. *hugs*


----------



## Tanzibar83

Wow so you didn't bleed for that long then right? I already feel like my cervix is closed and already passed the sac so it's just the remainder bits now. So glad I didn't need a D&c, it's my birthday next wednesday and I just want to spend the next few days just relaxing, more hospital trips would have just flawed me.

I think I got a clear streak earlier, obviously had some blood on the end but it was practically see through so here's hoping for a quick recovery.

I'm like you, ever since finding out I was pregnant hubby and I held off sex. Least now we can have some intimate nights like the old days. My plan is to take EPO and vitamin c once the blood goes down and will start using opk's in a week (I think) - I have to plan ahead because if I don't then I stop and think about the heartache.

I really hope we fall pregnant over the next couple of weeks. I've read on some threads that women are incredibly fertile after a mc, so here's hoping we're some extremely lucky women (well one BFP was great, but a stick bean would be fantastic)

:hugs: and lots of baby dust and wishes and girly love to you all. Wish 2012 would just get here already


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm kinda waiting and wondering if I'll get 2 clean wipes in a row, but no. I started bleeding/spotting on Wednesday last week and it looks like I'm done today maybe. It's been kind of weird though with it getting lighter and then darker and back again. Has yours been consistent? 

I've gotten a tiny bit of clotty blood coming out, but I had a distinct feeling that I passed the bulk of the sac/etc on Friday. Nearly all the bleeding since then has been the more watery variety.

I'm hoping and praying that we both get our rainbows after the storm this cycle!


----------



## Tanzibar83

my period has just been weird, one minute there's barely anything there then I can just feel it coming out in big red blobs so Im running to the loo just to make sure a second sac or something else doesn't fall out you know?!

When I first got the spotting on sunday night I had a dream worse case scenario would happen and since then it's been one real nightmare which I just want to wake up from. Maybe my body knew then it was happening and it decided to tell my brain in a nightmare - thanks stupid brain, thanks stupid body for that matter!

I hate feeling wet down below but that feeling is there all the time, it's probably from the towel, dregs around the vagina and everything leaving the cervix...god I really didn't think I'd be seeing a blood come out of there until july. I'm considering going private too. It's costly but as much as the NHS are good, they don't half make appointments at awkward\late times.

Will hope by the end of 2012 all the active girls on here are new mothers :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing weird issues with the bleeding after. Like you, I think I knew, not from dreams though. When I got that 2nd quant test back and my hCG was only at 20, my heart sunk and I had to work so hard to make myself believe that it was normal and ok rather then way lower and slower to build then it should. When the bleeding started, I just knew. I hate the wet feeling down there too.... when I saw the first bleeding... well that wasn't a good place at all.

It all sounds so different over there with the NHS and stuff. I'm hoping for good things for you whatever decision you make. :)

I'd love to see all us active ladies on here with bfp's by the end of 2012!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

huge hugs to both you ladies and floaty kisses to your presiouse angels:hugs::kiss:


----------



## vicnut

Still not tested yet. But I will be testing over the weekend if AF is a no show god I hope she is


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Still not tested yet. But I will be testing over the weekend if AF is a no show god I hope she is

I am so hoping she stays away!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> Still not tested yet. But I will be testing over the weekend if AF is a no show god I hope she is
> 
> I am so hoping she stays away!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so mush. Well the OH wanted me to do a test tonight to see what comes up and the two lines came up but the test line only stayed there for 5 to 10 sconds :shrug: AF is due on Sat so now I just have to wait and see. Dodger how are you feeling xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm feeling ok. *hugs* Thank you for asking. It's nice to have the bleeding be done. My temps are still wacky and my bfp's are stronger then ever so it looks like my hormone levels haven't dropped at all yet. The good news is without the bleeding, DH and I are free to jump each other wherever and whenever. I had a blood test this morning to see what my hCG levels are at and if they have dropped at all and I'll get the results tomorrow. That will be interesting to see in light of the strong bfp I got yesterday.

As for the test and the disappearing line, it could be that it's just a bit early for it to show up and stay. Give it a day or 2 and then maybe try again. Another lady had exactly the same thing happen to her earlier this month or last and several days later got 2 lines again and they stayed this time. :) I'm so hoping for you!


----------



## SKP

Im a little confused, are you still bfp?


----------



## dodgercpkl

SKP said:


> Im a little confused, are you still bfp?

To the best of my knowledge I had a miscarriage. I took the pregnancy test to see if the hormones had dropped yet or not and was surprised by it being waaaay stronger then it had been on any other test in the last 2 weeks. I'm wishing for a Christmas miracle, but I know that would be a pretty much non-existent chance. The numbers will give a better picture tomorrow. 

The possibility is that *maybe* I was carrying twins and lost one and that's what the bleeding and drop in hCG was. I doubt it, and I refuse to get my hopes up, but I AM very interested in seeing what the numbers say.


----------



## SKP

I will be interested as well. 
I cant wait to see if clomid works! Theres. Chance i am in the process of implant bleed, but question it because my temp dropped waaay down but i also heard it jmps right back up again. Will find out if no af by dec 22 if not im testing, if neg i will start the progesterone to induce period then clomid. But i have to take a blood hcg test before i start progestrone and clomid


----------



## vicnut

I'm going to be testing some time next week as not at home again until mid next week. Thank god I got things to do to keep my mind off of testing


----------



## dodgercpkl

Holy confusion Batman!!

I've spent the last couple hours just going crazy in my mind and wanting to come home and get it all out in here. I don't know what to think and I think my OB is having about the same thoughts right now.

My numbers tripled. Yep they tripled. I'm at 72 hCG. Which is enough to schedule a last minute appointment to meet with my OB to talk about possibilities in the morning, but not enough for the doc to say that I'm still pregnant. So in the morning at 1030am, I'll be heading back in to have my blood drawn again and to meet with my OB. I can only assume she's going to want to talk about the possibilities of a d and c or whatever that pill is to hurry up miscarriages and maybe she'll talk about the possibility of it being a viable pregnancy.

My numbers have/had been so low from the start - first 10, then 20, then 19 - but now they've gone up to 72. I know I'm not ready to talk about anything that could harm a viable baby - so no d and c or pill yet for me. But this all throws me very much back onto a roller coaster while blindfolded! I'd made peace with all of this and was moving forward! Now I feel like I don't know which way to turn and hope.


----------



## SKP

This must be driving you insane


----------



## dodgercpkl

It is. It so very much is. >.< I can deal with the miscarriage and having to start over again, and if I am pregnant then I'll be ecstatic etc, but this limbo is driving me bonkers!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

fingers crossed for you dogger:hugs:

day 13 for me today my thermometer got here yesterday temped this morn and my temp was like really high 36.62 normaly pre ov its 13 or 20 max:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok look like my body has tricked us and oved early :shrug: todays temp was 37.03! and im feeling absaulte pants so we havent dtd yet as everytime i triedi just had acoughing fit whats now turned into me bringing up yummy yellow slime:nope: docs on monday i think. i even did a preg test this morn just to make sure wasnt hight temps due to preg


----------



## SKP

My temp dropped then raised now its stablized. Still spotting and light pink tp.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SKP said:


> My temp dropped then raised now its stablized. Still spotting and light pink tp.

fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been to the emergancy doc very thoutgh he was lol took everything from my pulse to bp i have a cold ontop of a throat infection and a bad case of laryngitis have to go back if antibiotics dont work at least it explains the high temps lol so im not out can still get some little wigglers inside


----------



## Tanzibar83

linz- do you feel like you ovd? I'd just dtd just in case it's still a bit early, xxx

I've started temping again, god how I thought I missed doing it, I really don't! it's stressful as it is.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> linz- do you feel like you ovd? I'd just dtd just in case it's still a bit early, xxx
> 
> I've started temping again, god how I thought I missed doing it, I really don't! it's stressful as it is.

i dont think i have i think its cos im ill that they so high , i find not temping more stressfull lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

I hope your illness doesn't make it harder for you to pinpoint ovulation, I guess when you do ov you'll just get an even higher temp right?

temping in general is a done deal, once you start you're doomed!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> I hope your illness doesn't make it harder for you to pinpoint ovulation, I guess when you do ov you'll just get an even higher temp right?
> 
> temping in general is a done deal, once you start you're doomed!!!

im not sure how we will pinpont it lol my ov temps are normaly what i have atm but will disgard these ones once i feel a bit better hopefully in time for ov il recognise the temps:shrug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> just been to the emergancy doc very thoutgh he was lol took everything from my pulse to bp i have a cold ontop of a throat infection and a bad case of laryngitis have to go back if antibiotics dont work at least it explains the high temps lol so im not out can still get some little wigglers inside

Awww! I hope you feel better soon. That doesn't sound fun at all.... :(



Tanzibar83 said:


> linz- do you feel like you ovd? I'd just dtd just in case it's still a bit early, xxx
> 
> I've started temping again, god how I thought I missed doing it, I really don't! it's stressful as it is.

It does suck to have to temp again doesn't it? How are you doing hun? *hugs*


----------



## SKP

My temp just dropped down. 96.3, cant be right. Never got 3 hours of full sleep, so ill try again later


----------



## Tanzibar83

dodger - I think time is a great healer and I know it's only been a few days but I feel like I'm getting there. Sometimes I even "wake up" from the nightmare, you know?! I just feel like I'm there, I'm OK now but it's only a momentarily feeling. Most of the time my heart just feels so heavy and my head doesn't want to stop being like this I feel like I'm swimming in treacle.

my Ic's arrived earlier on so I guess I can start using them in synch with the opks. How are you coping? any updates with you? xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> dodger - I think time is a great healer and I know it's only been a few days but I feel like I'm getting there. Sometimes I even "wake up" from the nightmare, you know?! I just feel like I'm there, I'm OK now but it's only a momentarily feeling. Most of the time my heart just feels so heavy and my head doesn't want to stop being like this I feel like I'm swimming in treacle.
> 
> my Ic's arrived earlier on so I guess I can start using them in synch with the opks. How are you coping? any updates with you? xxxx

*hugs* It's not an easy process, so make sure you take the time you need to heal. I finally got to a point where I was ok with it and looking towards the future. Then my story took a big unexpected twist yesterday. I'm not sure how it's all going to end, but according to my OB, I did not have a miscarriage! My numbers more then tripled from the slight plateau that I hit during what I thought was the miscarriage, so my OB called me in to chat about what was going on. It's not an ectopic (at least it isn't showing to be at the moment) because none of the signs fit. The OB thinks there are really 2 possibilities at this point. Either I'm pregnant with a slightly wonky numbers viable pregnancy, or I'm going to find out at some point that I'm growing an empty sac. The probability of things leans in favor of the empty sac, but I have a gut feeling that tells me things are going to be ok. 

I am pretty much on a roller coaster, blindfolded and riding backwards. I envy you for your closure on it while at the same time daring to hope for the impossible!

I'm hoping and praying that you get your sticky BFP this cycle!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh dodger, I really hope that whatever happens it's not drawn out and you will get some clear cut answers properly over the next few days.

xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar - got a question for you honey. so I'm not sure what to expect and could do with your advice really.

before the clomid my cycle lengths were about 50+ days. Then I had the first round of clomid which brought it right down to 37 days, and if AF had turned up the cycle I fell pregnant I would have had a 33 day cycle (I know this for a fact because I ovulated on cd19 and have a 14 day LP).

But with having a loss I'm not sure what to expect over the next few weeks. Do you think my body has learned off the clomid to bring ovulation forward to a decent time like cd19 again or do you think it's gone and completely reset me back to 50+ day cycles? I know you don't have a definitive answer but I just want to know what happened with you?

I'm so hoping the 2nd clomid round is still working within me and that I ovulate over the next 2 weeks, it would crush me to think that although the nurse told me "expect your first period in 4-6 weeks" only to have to wait even longer because i'm so god damn unlucky and have a stupid set of endometrioma's on my ovaries :(


----------



## wanting2010

Hey, Tanz, just thought I'd share my experience... I ovulated on CD 22 on Clomid the month I got my BFP. After I had my m/c, I did not ovulate at all the next cycle, which was a natural cycle. I went back on Clomid and ovulated on CD 19, had a 14 day LP, and then did not ovulate on my own again after that. Unfortunately, the Clomid didn't end up kicking my body back into gear and I went back to exactly how I was before I took Clomid. In fact, this month is the first time I have ovulated since April, when I took my last round of Clomid. Hopefully it will be different for you, though! Maybe the Clomid is what your body needed to kick it back into gear!! :hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh thanks ever so much for sharing that wanting - I'm sat here completely confused as I don't know what to expect. Before you were put on the clomid what were your cycle lengths like? I guess with PCOS it's just a giant lottery of ovulation fun...not!

How long did you have to wait after your m/c before af showed her face then? xx

just seen on your ticker it's not long til test day for you, really hope you end up with a lovely early xmas pressie this year :)


----------



## wanting2010

My cycles were completely out of whack before I started Clomid! I saw my OB/GYN when I first started TTC because I hadn't had a period in 6 months. I think that cycle ended up being over 200 days. Crazy! :wacko: After my m/c I had to take Provera to bring on AF because I didn't start on my own. 

Thanks! :hugs: I'm hoping that I'll have a miracle just in time for Christmas!! I'm starting to get nervous and worried. If this isn't my month, I'll be taking a break for awhile because the expenses have just added up so much!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh I hope you don't have to go on a break, I hope at least one of us girlies gets some good news before the year is out, xxxx


----------



## SKP

Im hoping when i start clomid it will help me out. 3 days until testing.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh dodger, I really hope that whatever happens it's not drawn out and you will get some clear cut answers properly over the next few days.
> 
> xxx

Thank you! Me too. I should have more information on monday when I get my next hCG test results back. As long as my numbers go up at all then we'll be doing a scan in the next week or so to see/hear whatever we can see/hear. 

I hope that your body has learned from the clomid and that you get a normal cycle this month!

@SKP - I do hope the clomid works for you or better yet, that you find out you don't need to try the clomid! :)

@wanting - Praying that you get a Christmas Miracle hun!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Bit of an update with me, just tested with an HPT IC and it came back BFN. That was with 10pm pee though so I'm not sure if FMU is now better for me?!

I have no bleeding anymore, it's just there when I wipe and unfortunately still appearing in my towel but there's no flow or slodges anymore - progress right? :D


----------



## SKP

Im begging to think i am just having a light af. Still pinkish brownish but just more. And a tinge of red.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Bit of an update with me, just tested with an HPT IC and it came back BFN. That was with 10pm pee though so I'm not sure if FMU is now better for me?!
> 
> I have no bleeding anymore, it's just there when I wipe and unfortunately still appearing in my towel but there's no flow or slodges anymore - progress right? :D

Sounds like awesome progress to me! I did some reading about that earlier in the week and some ladies get positive tests for weeks and weeks after. I'd count yourself as very lucky in that regard! Now here's hoping that you ovulate early again.



SKP said:


> Im begging to think i am just having a light af. Still pinkish brownish but just more. And a tinge of red.

Fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## SKP

Would an internet cheapie work?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SKP said:


> Would an internet cheapie work?

it may do hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had to discard my temp once again today gnna be bloomin hard pin pointing ov:haha: hurry up and go away germys:nope: ben gave me a card today for my bday and he wrote inside it "heres to a wonderfull year and big bellies we already have mine we just need to work on yours":cloud9:


----------



## Tanzibar83

awww bens card comments made me chuckle, I don't know about you but I honestly don't care what my body will do during pregnancy, if it decides to make me a heffalump or bigger than a whale I don't care you know?! 


Happy birthday by the way, we share close bdays, yay! are you doing anything nice?


----------



## dodgercpkl

SKP said:


> Would an internet cheapie work?

Those are often the more sensitive of the tests. When I got my bfp, I used one from the DollarTree and it picked up the pregnancy at lower then 10 hCG in my system!!!



WhisperOfHope said:


> had to discard my temp once again today gnna be bloomin hard pin pointing ov:haha: hurry up and go away germys:nope: ben gave me a card today for my bday and he wrote inside it "heres to a wonderfull year and big bellies we already have mine we just need to work on yours":cloud9:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:cake::fool::xmas10: What a sweet thing for him to write! I love it! :) *hugs* I hope you get better soon sweetie!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> awww bens card comments made me chuckle, I don't know about you but I honestly don't care what my body will do during pregnancy, if it decides to make me a heffalump or bigger than a whale I don't care you know?!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday by the way, we share close bdays, yay! are you doing anything nice?

lol i dont care neither as long as it gets a baby bumo:haha: going to my mils for tea and cake and then hoe for cuddles in bed still feeling pants so not up to much lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> awww bens card comments made me chuckle, I don't know about you but I honestly don't care what my body will do during pregnancy, if it decides to make me a heffalump or bigger than a whale I don't care you know?!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday by the way, we share close bdays, yay! are you doing anything nice?

Happy early or belated birthday to you as well then! :hug: I'm the same. I think I would be disappointed if I didn't have the 'usual' pregnancy signs. I'm looking forward to the day I can proudly show off a baby bump!


----------



## Carhar

OMG, I've obviously been slacking as I had to go back a few pages to catch up!

Linz - happy birthday. Whatever happens this cycle I'm so pleased everything is starting to come together for you at metformin seems to be exactly what you needed. It's a shame about your rubbish previous fs'. It's def just a matter of time for you xxx

Tanz - I took clomid from cd5-9 after my mc, as my bleed slowed on cd5. I wouldn't recommend doing the same as I had a long cycle about 50 days even with the clomid. On the plus side I have ov'd every cycle on clomid so it didn't become ineffective, but I did start to see the negative side effects such as my cm drying up. I have my fx you'll be pregnant again without an af xxx

Dodger - I hope your scan goes well. One of my friends had a threatened miscarriage where her beta dropped, but she now has a beautiful 7 year old and 2 younger children. Miracles happen all the time xx

Wanting - fx this is your cycle xx

SKP - gl with testing xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

My FMU HPT test came back with a very very faint second line, guess I'll need to ride this one out for a smidge bit longer. Glad it's not dark, it looked like the very first one back when I was 13dpo, practically invisible but you could still see it.


----------



## vicnut

Hi there al it sounds like theres a lot going on for all you hunnis but I have fc for all of you. I haven't tested yet but I am going to soon as I'm on cd49 I should have seen af on Friday but she did show


----------



## SKP

Im cycle day 50, :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you are all doing well? im feeling alot better so gonna jump on my man tonight lol, never know maybe next year will have a baby around or inside me for christmas ( a girl can dream) lol said that so many years now i dont really beleive it but hey ho you never know. what are everyones plans over christmas ? we are just going to my mother inlaws and doing in the german way ( gifts xmas eve with a mea and then big christmas dinner xmas day)


----------



## vicnut

I'm out the race this month


----------



## SKP

Not me suppossed to start so im on progesterone now


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> I'm out the race this month

Awwww!! That just sucks. :(


----------



## Carhar

vicnut said:


> I'm out the race this month

:hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Has anyone considered or taken unprescribed/unmonitored fertility meds? I know there are risks but I've found a different forum with a legitimate site and they've had bfps. 

I'm considering taking femara which I cannot get unless I go private which will cost a fortune xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Has anyone considered or taken unprescribed/unmonitored fertility meds? I know there are risks but I've found a different forum with a legitimate site and they've had bfps.
> 
> I'm considering taking femara which I cannot get unless I go private which will cost a fortune xxx

i thouight about it once but hubbys too safe with meds etc so wouldnt let me do it


----------



## vicnut

dodgercpkl said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> I'm out the race this month
> 
> Awwww!! That just sucks. :(Click to expand...




Carhar said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> I'm out the race this month
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks guys means a lot to me next month lets hope


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have ewcm today bang on time for ov i think if we go by the last few cycles


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar - have you heard of the duofertility website? not sure exactly how it works but it's one of those "get pregnant within 12 months or your money back" - sounds too good to be true right? Yay that we're both on the same CD day too, xxx

Sorry the B*tch got you vicnut, if there's 1 time of year a BFP would be good its xmas right? sending my wishes and hopes this current cycle is your lucky one :D

Linz, really hope you're fertile right now. Cancel all your current arrangements get hubby home and don't leave the bed for a few days :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Carhar - have you heard of the duofertility website? not sure exactly how it works but it's one of those "get pregnant within 12 months or your money back" - sounds too good to be true right? Yay that we're both on the same CD day too, xxx
> 
> Sorry the B*tch got you vicnut, if there's 1 time of year a BFP would be good its xmas right? sending my wishes and hopes this current cycle is your lucky one :D
> 
> Linz, really hope you're fertile right now. Cancel all your current arrangements get hubby home and don't leave the bed for a few days :)

:haha: hubby ishome but we are at his mums xmas eve, christmas day and boxing day so gonna be hard to dtd them days:shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

have fun with that one, just have several "early nights" ;)


----------



## wanting2010

Carhar said:


> Has anyone considered or taken unprescribed/unmonitored fertility meds? I know there are risks but I've found a different forum with a legitimate site and they've had bfps.
> 
> I'm considering taking femara which I cannot get unless I go private which will cost a fortune xxx

Carhar, I'm considering the same thing. I'm pretty sure this cycle is a BFN for me and we don't have the money right now to do another injectable/IUI cycle. We're going to have to take a 2-3 month break to save, but the thought of not even having a chance kills me. I don't want to have to get monitoring u/s because those are out of pocket too, at $200 each. I have taken both Clomid and Femara so I know how my body reacts (or doesn't react) to both. I'm not sure my husband would be on board but I also found a forum where ladies have ordered from legitimate online pharmacies and had success. I am seriously considering it.


----------



## Carhar

Tanz - I'll have to check out the website. I'm not sure I'd be able to wait another 12mths tho! Yay for cycle buddies x

Linz - great news about your ewcm. I approached the subject with my OH and because it seems legitimate he was okay, but want to wait to see what the fs wants to do next x

Wanting - we're probably looking at the same site! It's so tempting as I'm barely monitored at the moment. I'm trying keep my options open, lol x

Hope everyone's okay xxx


----------



## wanting2010

Carhar- I wasn't monitored on Clomid except for having my progesterone checked, and only had one u/s a month on the Femara, so it doesn't really worry me as far as doing them unmonitored. The hard part would be convincing DH to go along with it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had an afternoon romp:haha: will prob take syringes with us to the mils as her walls are VERY thin and hope it works, sperms sperm right?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

merry christmas you wonderfull ladies may 2012 bring all our dreams and wishes true and a year full of bumps, babies and bfps love to all xxx:xmas6::xmas5::xmas10::xmas12::xmas9::xmas16::xmas23:


----------



## Carhar

I thought I'd copy Lynz and wish everyone a Happy Christmas and hope we all get our sticky BFPs in 2012 xxx


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, don't mind if I join....I am 22 years old and have irregular cycles as well. I have to use provera to start my cycles.


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome Chiles!!


----------



## nexis

Hi, I'm new here. I've always had irregular cycles. Before I went on bcp the worst I had was just over 2 months with no AF. Sometimes it could be 2 months, then AF for a couple of days, then a week later again for a week, then nothing for month and a half then 2 week AF. I was on the mini pill for 5 years with no periods at all, came off end of August/start of September. No AF till around 20th November, and now nothing. According to a normal cycle I'm 7 days late, GP told me to do a test if I was late, bfn 23rd December. Still no AF, so testing again tomorrow and if it's bfn I'm going to GP for a chat. I was hoping having been on the pill might have sorted my cycles out, as they've never found a reason for it. 

Sorry for the long post :/


----------



## Carhar

Welcome Chiles and nexis. 

Nexis fx for a bfp x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got my crosshairs this morn but think may still loose them as two ays i was drinking(never took met) and last night took painkiller for my ears


----------



## nexis

:bfn:


----------



## Chiles

@nexis, by any chance have you been tested for pcos? Draw bloods, and tranvaginal u/s.


----------



## nexis

Chiles said:


> @nexis, by any chance have you been tested for pcos? Draw bloods, and tranvaginal u/s.

I don't have any other symptoms of PCOS but I did have an ultrasound years back to check (never offered a transvaginal one though). They didn't see anything on the scan, so wasn't offered a blood test. I'm with a new doctors now though so hoping they might investigate more.


----------



## Chiles

Best of luck...I am looking forward to your updates on your ttc journey. Hopefully it wont be too much longer :dust:


----------



## vicnut

Hope you all had a good christmas and welcome to the newbies on here. I hope that 2012 is a good year for us all and that we all get the bump we so want and babies. God I so hope that this my year last year was so hard on me and the other half we didn't know how we were going to make it through.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

According to ff im 6 dpo what means my cycles have settled every mth now at ov between day 21 and day 23 i have a normal regular cycle again:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: now i just need to combat my knee and hip pain to be able to dtd more reg!


----------



## Tanzibar83

excellent news there linz, how long is you LP, when are you testing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> excellent news there linz, how long is you LP, when are you testing?

my lp is between 14 and 16 days i think BUT we aint so hopefull this mth as we only managed one day b4 ov due to my hips i think we did it 3 times this cyle:shrug:


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo stranger things have happened, there's always a chance as long as you've been baby dancing :)

dodger - any updates with you, did you have a sticky bean after all? xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Great news Lynz! I pretty sure I ov'd yesterday so we'll be sharing the tww. 

How are you getting on Tanz? Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey carhar, nice to see you, hope you caught the egg this cycle :D

I'm getting there, I didn't cry at all on Tuesday so I'm slowly getting back to 100%. It's just so frustrating because I've not had a positive OPK yet and going off my last cycle it happen cd19 which is tomorrow for me - really hope that happens but not sure what the clomid has done. Started trying again the other day, it was strange but good. I feel a bit in limbo sometimes cause I keep getting emails from mamas and papas and pampers and I don't want to unsubscribe cause I figure it'll be good for baby number 2 but it makes me a little sad to see them. I'm the same with buying new clothes, I ONLY buy maternity clothes now, is that sad?? I refuse to touch alcohol aswell!


----------



## Carhar

Big :hugs: xxx

Not at all sad, well I can't say it is as I have my own maternity collection, lol. 

I really hope you ov soon. I had a long cycle after my mc, but I also had a long cycle when I got my bfp. Try not to feel too frustrated, your body just needs a little extra time to recover xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

When are you testing honey, shame it cant be tomorrow, that would have been one excellent way to end the year right? :) mid january is nothing to complain about either :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> ooo stranger things have happened, there's always a chance as long as you've been baby dancing :)
> 
> dodger - any updates with you, did you have a sticky bean after all? xxxx

No. My numbers continued to go up until my blood test last friday and then they started plateauing. I went from 314 to only 361... and then 4 days later my latest blood test was only 402. So it's obviously not viable... and only a matter of time before my numbers start going down. That hit me like a ton of bricks when she told me that 361 number on Tuesday... it just made it so much worse to have 2 weeks of hope over nothing. 

It boiled down to a chemical pregnancy and when I bled the first time, my body didn't get rid of everything so that's why my numbers started to go up. 2 weeks of hoping and praying and dreaming over a baby that went to heaven pretty much at conception. :brat::sad2:

I'm trying hard to keep my mind on other things as much as I can until my numbers have fallen quite a bit. Right now though, I'm pretty bitter and sad.



Tanzibar83 said:


> I'm getting there, I didn't cry at all on Tuesday so I'm slowly getting back to 100%. It's just so frustrating because I've not had a positive OPK yet and going off my last cycle it happen cd19 which is tomorrow for me - really hope that happens but not sure what the clomid has done. Started trying again the other day, it was strange but good. I feel a bit in limbo sometimes cause I keep getting emails from mamas and papas and pampers and I don't want to unsubscribe cause I figure it'll be good for baby number 2 but it makes me a little sad to see them. I'm the same with buying new clothes, I ONLY buy maternity clothes now, is that sad?? I refuse to touch alcohol aswell!

I know how you feel on that. I look at normal clothes and think "But maybe I'll be pregnant right away again and then what's the point in buying them?" I'm glad you are to a point where you can try again and be actually closish to ovulation. *hugs*



WhisperOfHope said:


> According to ff im 6 dpo what means my cycles have settled every mth now at ov between day 21 and day 23 i have a normal regular cycle again:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: now i just need to combat my knee and hip pain to be able to dtd more reg!

Hope your knee and hip pain get better so you can dtd more often! I'm glad your cycles have gotten into the regular stage! :flower:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh dodger I'm so sad for you right now, no words can help the pain of sadness and loss any better but thinking forward I hope we will be bump buddies at some point in the future, xxxx

Oh I've no idea if I'm close to ovulation, I keep thinking if I stay hopeful my body will just release an egg based on happiness, I don't know what I'll do if nothing happens for another 2 months. I met up with my best friend today and told her about the loss, she said it might be worth going private so I can get a decent consultation and discuss all the options available to me, seriously considering it. I can't wait til April for the next Gyne' appointment :(


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> When are you testing honey, shame it cant be tomorrow, that would have been one excellent way to end the year right? :) mid january is nothing to complain about either :D

NYE or NY's day bfp would have been amazing but I'll def take a bfp anytime in January. It would be nice to have my bfp before my next fs appointment in Jan and on my last clomid cycle. 

I'll probably test next Monday or Sunday. 

Weird, we were also discussing going private last night. My OH wants to go private ASAP, but I want to find out all our options at the next fs appointment xxx

Dodger :hugs: I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

whens your next fs appointment? did your OH say why he wanted to go private, just wondered if you've both at the end of your tether with the NHS and want some proper answers...I know I do!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh dodger I'm so sad for you right now, no words can help the pain of sadness and loss any better but thinking forward I hope we will be bump buddies at some point in the future, xxxx
> 
> Oh I've no idea if I'm close to ovulation, I keep thinking if I stay hopeful my body will just release an egg based on happiness, I don't know what I'll do if nothing happens for another 2 months. I met up with my best friend today and told her about the loss, she said it might be worth going private so I can get a decent consultation and discuss all the options available to me, seriously considering it. I can't wait til April for the next Gyne' appointment :(

Thank you. I hope so too! Ugh... I'm both looking forward to and dreading being in the position you are in now. I hope your limbo on this ends soon and you get a positive opk or AF or whatever so that you know you are starting on a fresh cycle. I can't imagine having to wait until April for another OB appointment but I guess maybe since they know the hCG is now out of your system.... Mine will probably be the same after I test everything out, so I shouldn't speak so soon. What are you thinking of/hoping for next?

I worry so much about all of this... I mean my periods were only JUST getting back on track when I got my bfp, so where is that going to land me now? Ugh. I feel like I'm back at the beginning of all of this again, though I hope hope hope that my body will actually continue working properly as soon as the hCG is gone.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Carhar said:


> NYE or NY's day bfp would have been amazing but I'll def take a bfp anytime in January. It would be nice to have my bfp before my next fs appointment in Jan and on my last clomid cycle.
> 
> I'll probably test next Monday or Sunday.
> 
> Weird, we were also discussing going private last night. My OH wants to go private ASAP, but I want to find out all our options at the next fs appointment xxx
> 
> Dodger :hugs: I'm so sorry xxx

I know it's early, but your chart is looking nice so far! :) I hope for a sticky bean for you to start out the new year, whether it's now, next week or 2 weeks from now. :)

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

My next appmt is on 17 Jan, so not long. My OH is fed up of waiting and getting nowhere. The level of care/support is not great, but the NHS is massively over stretched. It feels like my fs is just doing a tick box exercise on a count down to IVF. 

We also want to try femara, which the NHS won't do and am keen to get a more personalised approach. 

I just need to figure out if we will be penalized for going private if we wanted to go back to the nhs.


----------



## Tanzibar83

it's not too bad dodger, just frustrating more than anything, the worse is over with and so things can only get better. well I'm not sure what to expect with my next fs appointment, at the end of the day I still need surgery BUT it could cause scar tissus and I'd rather continue with the clomid and once all the children are here I'll have the surgery. IVF is too expensive and the clomid did work at the end of the day.

I really hope your body will be kind to you once the hcg is gone, are you having a medical management (is that what they call it)? 

carhar - whats femara? I agree with you about the NHS, they need more staff and longer opening times.


bit of a weird update with me, just been to the loo and when I wiped there were a good few blobs of really stretchy, creamy egg white mucus BUT there were a couple of streaks of blood in it, wondering if that means eggy is going to be released soon. Not too sure what to think of the blood though, it literally is a couple of streaks so I don't think it's just left over m/c blood but then again I don't usually spot during a cycle :S

confused right now!


----------



## Carhar

Could it be an ovulation bleed? I had it the cycle after my mc. Either that or you could be gearing up to ov. 

Femara is similar to clomid, but not so harsh with less side effects.


----------



## Tanzibar83

oooo carhar really hope the same is happening to me, so hoping it is ovulation bleed, either way I'm so happy to see the mucus even if it was a small amount.

does a little dance :dance:


----------



## Carhar

I hope so too. I have my fx for you xxx


----------



## Chiles

dodgercpkl said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> ooo stranger things have happened, there's always a chance as long as you've been baby dancing :)
> 
> dodger - any updates with you, did you have a sticky bean after all? xxxx
> 
> No. My numbers continued to go up until my blood test last friday and then they started plateauing. I went from 314 to only 361... and then 4 days later my latest blood test was only 402. So it's obviously not viable... and only a matter of time before my numbers start going down. That hit me like a ton of bricks when she told me that 361 number on Tuesday... it just made it so much worse to have 2 weeks of hope over nothing.
> 
> It boiled down to a chemical pregnancy and when I bled the first time, my body didn't get rid of everything so that's why my numbers started to go up. 2 weeks of hoping and praying and dreaming over a baby that went to heaven pretty much at conception. :brat::sad2:
> 
> I'm trying hard to keep my mind on other things as much as I can until my numbers have fallen quite a bit. Right now though, I'm pretty bitter and sad.
> 
> :flower:So sorry to hear this, that is very heart breaking :hugs:
> Were you on progestone supplemants after ovulation or anything?Click to expand...


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> oooo carhar really hope the same is happening to me, so hoping it is ovulation bleed, either way I'm so happy to see the mucus even if it was a small amount.
> 
> does a little dance :dance:

Oh I do hope so! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hugs to you all 2012 will be out years to be mummys ladies 

*a little sparkle
a lot of good cheer
Hope this is the start of a fabulouse year*​


----------



## Tanzibar83

yep it just has to be right?

whats everyone up to tonight? hubby and I are just staying in, watching dvds, I might be even be asleep before midnight - I don't want to say goodbye to 2011 :(


----------



## Carhar

I've got my immediate family over tonight. It's been a rubbish year for pretty much all of them, so I can't wait for 2012. 

I hope 2012, brings us all our rainbow babies xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we are just at my mother in laws again had to or we would get no sleep tonight with our neighbours lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

Putting it into perspective, at least one of us must surely fall pregnant in 2012 right? the odds are stacked in our favour as there's quite a few on this thread. xxxx hope you girls have a good night xxx


----------



## nexis

DH and I are off to his step sisters this evening. I won't be drinking as its not really my thing. We'll probably just play some games on the wii. She would normally be going out but she couldn't get a babysitter for her daughter. Hope you all have a fab night x


----------



## Chiles

We are lounging around the house, we are going to dinner later, and bowling. Wishing everyone a Happy New year and hope we all get out BFP in 2012!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive had one drink but didnt enjoy it lol feel so tired now ready for my bed but its only 8.21:haha:


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo maybe thats a pregnancy sign linz :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> ooo maybe thats a pregnancy sign linz :D

lol im not ss this cycle as dont think much chance we not 100% sure on what day of was ff says day 21 but we will see also have develpoed extreamly sore /burning nips and yest my mouth tasted of blood when there was no blood:haha: ( and i said i wasnt gonna ss)


----------



## Tanzibar83

haha naughty you! lets face it, the longer it doesn't happen the more you can't help but ss as much as you try and try it's practically impossible!

xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how we all doing? hope all are well im just waiting for af and stressing over our move lol


----------



## Lesly2197

Hi, I hope I can join u ladies. I have been looking for a thread to join and posted on 2 others before coming across this one, seems perfect as I never know when I am getting af, how long it will last when it does come (has lasted up to 2 1/2 months before :/) and last I was told by my dr I am not ovulating except for maybe once in a "blue moon" which I of course agree with since it's been 10 yrs of ttc and after the first 5 yrs I got pg unexpectedly with twins but ended in mc at 6 wks. I do have a beautiful 12 yr old daughter and since she turned 2 yrs old have been ttc with no luck! I feel like a complete failure as a mother and wife since I can't give them what I know they want the most, a bigger family! My heart is hurting sooo much and I have no one to talk to that I feel truly understands as none of my friends or family has had ttc issues, I am the only one I know with one child and the friends that only have 2 is because they "chose" to get operated to not have anymore else they would've been popping them out like crazy! :( I have tried 4 cycles of clomid w/ no ovulation. Now decided to research natural herbs and take charge of my body, hopefully this new found determination leads me down the right path and to my sooooo desperately desired bfp! Sorry for the long post and thx soooo much for "listening"! Tons of baby dust to all of us hoping for bfps!


----------



## Lesly2197

Btw I am currently as of one week taking 4-500mg Maca capsules, 2 Mega Vitamin for Women capsules, and 3 cups of Fertilitea daily. Also awaiting Vitex pills in mail which I will be taking 3-400mg capsules daily and have been considering adding False Unicorn Root and Royal Jelly as I have read great reviews but not sure yet! Maybe I am overdoing it but I am sooo desperate for a bfp! :(


----------



## Lesly2197

Well everyone seems to be sleeping, guess I should try to catch some zzz too lol, will check back in tomorrow, or should I say later today :) Night! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Welcome to the thread Lesly! I don't believe that I've heard of "false unicorn root" oh the names they come up with for some of these things. 

@Whisper - I'm just waiting out the last of the miscarriage stuff. My numbers are dropping but as nothing in my life is ever easy, they dropped fast and then slowed up again, so I'll have to have another blood test on Friday. I've been bleeding off and on for the last couple of weeks and it's getting heavier again, so maybe I'll get lucky and this is the start of the end of it. I'll be glad when we can be past this part...


----------



## Lesly2197

Dodger: Thx and sorry to hear about your mc, I know it's not an easy thing to go through at all, I went through it 5 yrs ago when I miscarried my twins at 6 wks and it still hurts to think about it. But we are strong and we'll get through this with God's help! Anyway, False Unicorn Root is supposed to be really good for strengthening the uterus and leveling out your hormones, from what I've read about it many woman take it throughout their first trimester to help prevent mc.


----------



## Lesly2197

I am curious to know what have you ladies been doing to help get a bfp? I do not chart as my sleep patterns and my cycles are all over the place, it just seems pointless, besides I wouldn't know how to tell based upon my chart how I am doing and if I ovulated or not so I am just taking my pills and hoping for the best, trying to bed at least every 2 days so that if I do ovulate I can hopefully catch it. But of course sometimes that gets too tiring and I skip a few days. Anyway, I would really love to hear any success stories that you ladies may know of and the methods used, thx! :)


----------



## fwuffy50

hi guys just wanted to give u some hope. my first pregnancy ( my little boy whos now 4) i came of my implant in the august and started stressing and counting days and temping buying exspensive opks but i also had all odd cycles 30 days 45days was a lucky guess. come december i didnt temp i didnt chart and was wrapped up busy with xmas. and guess what yes bfp went to the doctors in a temper thinking this bloody implant has given.me messed up cycles and now they have stopped  i caught pregnant on.a cycle of about 50 days  i am now ttc no.2 with no.pattern of cycles at al bleeding constsnt frm previous bc  baby dust xxx


----------



## Lesly2197

Awww thx Fwuffy for sharing your story, it has given me hope that maybe my bfp will happen when I least expect it! Good luck to you while ttc #2, hopefully we both get our bfps soon since I am also ttc for a second baby and have been at it for awhile (10 yrs) with a mc 5 yrs ago. Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## vicnut

Hi there ladies I hope you all saw the new year in. I got a bit drunk at my sister's while the OH had to work :growlmad: Then I had to baby sit for my sister until yesterday. So the OH and I did the baby dance this morning when he got in to beb from work :happydance::happydance: and we think I'm oving fx. Hope that this is our year ladies babies all round

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im just waiting on af now tempps not looking pos for a preg lol one thing thats rather irritting me but must be a good sign of hormones is ove come out in spots! grrr


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> im just waiting on af now tempps not looking pos for a preg lol one thing thats rather irritting me but must be a good sign of hormones is ove come out in spots! grrr

I did my temp for the first time ever this morning and it was 36.23 so I don't know what than means. If its good or bad thing in the way of OVing and that.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im just waiting on af now tempps not looking pos for a preg lol one thing thats rather irritting me but must be a good sign of hormones is ove come out in spots! grrr
> 
> I did my temp for the first time ever this morning and it was 36.23 so I don't know what than means. If its good or bad thing in the way of OVing and that.Click to expand...

its best to temp right from the begining of your cycle so you can see the patern my pre ov temps are usualy 36.10-36.30 highest and jump to the 60s/70s at ov and after ov if you click on my chart link in my sig will show u what they do shows i ov day 21


----------



## Carhar

Hi everyone and welcome Lesly and fwuffy50. 

I hope everyone's okay. 

Lynz- did you bd at all the week before Oving? The cycle we caught we hardly dtd at all, it's all about timing! I think you're chart looks promising. 

Dodger- :hugs: you've had such a tough couple of weeks. 

Lesly - I found soy much better than vitex, but I respond to clomid and soy is a natural alternative. 

Tanz, wanting and Vicnut - hope you're okay. 

Well I've been having a wet sensation like my af has arrived for the last two days. Today I had a bit rust colored blood, but think I may have scratched my cervix (sorry tni). Nothing like my implantation bleed with my mc. More like the start of my af bleed, but a different colour. V confused xxxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Lesly2197 - are you able to go private maybe and see if they can do further tests for you?

Ooo I see you're on Fertilitea - that was really good for me, normally I have about 58, maybe 59 day cycle and the first time I took it it shaved 4\5 days off. Doesn't sound that much but as you know long cycles are a bugger, any shorter cycle seems a blessing.

Would you ever consider temping? there are options for people who are on shift work\night work - not sure exactly but they can basically temp and still get accurate results. How are you with ovulation sticks? these are probably the best things to take but it's best to temp alongside so you're getting accurate info.

You asked for success stories - 2nd clomid round worked for me and not only that it shortened my cycle too (well it would have done if af came, I ov'd cd19 the lucky cycle - unfortunately lost cupcake on 13th dec at 8 weeks 2 days but there's some success in that story right?!)

How are you finding the supplements? have you thought about having a clear cycle with no supplements to see what difference it makes on your body? I would give this a go if you have the will power.

fwuffy50 - can I ask you a question about your first pregnancy? when you went for your dating scan how did that turn out? obviously with a long cycle it must have been harder for the docs to work it out.

Linz - really hoping you're not left in limbo for too long, xxxx

Carhar - oo hope your cervix isn't sore, what was your IB like last time? I never got one so not sure what that must feel like. I think I got my positive opk finally, a couple of days ago. I ain't going to believe it until the temps prove it - in the meantime b'ding is still the main priority in my household :hugs: Your temps look incredible by the way :D :D :D


----------



## Carhar

Thanks Tanz. Looks like you may have ov'd yesterday. I hope your temps keep going up!

My IB in July was a tiny dot of brown blood about 7 dpo and a tiny pink dot the next day. If I was wasn't so cm obsessed I wouldn't have noticed. My cervix feels fine, so not sure I scratched it. Perhaps it was polyps?! Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Could be, just as long as you're not getting worried by it I say just continue to chill and do your own thing and try not let it rule the next few days :)

When do you plan to test, what sticks will you be using? I have decided next time I'm at the end of my 2ww a frer will be my only friend, boy those things are good.


----------



## Carhar

I'm going to test with a frer Sunday afternoon. I'm back at Netball practice the next day and won't go if I'm pg. 

I have lower back pain now, so figure my af will be coming x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Really hope you won't be going to Netball :hugs:


----------



## fwuffy50

yea tanzibar  when i found out they told me i was bt 7 weeks bt was about 3 weeks pregnantt not even that when i went for ny scani should have been around 12 weeks but i was just 8 weeks was very messed up as i always measured up big like 4cm past normal. i started of with a due date of end of august and was changed al the time :-s very confusing. codie was born 2nd october 2 weeks past there chosen date at a healthy 11lb 12oz


----------



## Lesly2197

Thx Car, I haven't tried soy because as you said it is supposed to be nature's clomid and clomid didn't do it for me after 4 cycles. That's why I am trying the other herbs I read about.

Tanz, I did go to a fertility specialist and was supposed to move onto injectables next but due to cost we are taking a break from the fertility treatments which is why I am trying the natural herbs right now. I want to be doing something in the meantime you know, don't want to just give up. I will have to look more into the charting as honestly I am very unfamiliar with it all, I did keep a chart while I was on clomid because my doctor wanted to see my temps to tell if I ovulated (that was my family dr before going to specialist) but according to my temps I never did, I did my first 3 rounds of clomid with my family dr and then was referred to the specialist and they upped my dose to 150mg and still no ovulation so they told suggested we try injectables with iui. Honestly I am hoping the herbs help me because I am not looking forward to the more invasive procedures but only time and God will tell. As of right now I am still waiting for af to pop up because the last time I had a cycle was 58 days ago, I have been taking the herbs for about a week going on 2 wks but no af yet. I have felt a lot of cramping and like something wants to start but no af yet. But I have been good about staying on top of taking my regime of pills which is something I usually am not to good at, remembering stuff that is lol. Anyway, thanks for sharing your story with me and so sorry for your loss but like you said it at least is good that you did get bfp so now you know it is possible! Hopefully we all have sticky bfps real soon! I'll be praying 2012 is our yr!

Well ladies, I am going to apologize in advance if I miss responding to anyone's comments, this is all new to me and I'm finding it a lil difficult keeping up with where everyone is at and how to remember it all so that I can respond. I will do the best I can and I hope you'll all bear with me lol :)


----------



## Lesly2197

And I want to add that it feels so good to be able to talk with you girls about my situation as you all know exactly where I am coming from and how hard it is which is something I can't say about those around me.

Oh btw Tanz, no I do not use opk, I did for a bit but with af being so "all over the place" and getting negatives all the time I stopped, maybe once my cycles even out a lil bit I'll start again.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im out this mth started spotting


----------



## Carhar

:hugs: I hope you catch next cycle xxx


----------



## Lesly2197

Aww hope next cycle is your cycle for a bfp Whisper, I know how hard it is to go month to month hoping for a bfp to only be disappointed time and time again, but we must keep hoping because every month that passes by gets us closer and closer to our bfp! Best wishes and tons of baby dust to all of us! :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

fwuffy50 - I bet you found it annoying that you weren't classed as having a typical period?! it drove me bonkers as I had my LMP 5th OCT, ov'd 23rd OCT yet on the 21st NOV they only dated me 5 weeks, I thought it should be at least 6?! :S

Lesly2197 - if you can dedicate some time it might be worth looking at the charting course on fertiltyfriend, it's a real eye opener and what you learn sticks with you forever. Or failing that just PM me and I'll help out as best as possible.

Do you still have cramping? 

Linz - sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope you are all ok today im sat in my pig stye of a living room boxes and paper everywhere n cnt be botherd to do anything had about an hours sleep all in all last night and that was with painkillers and hot water bottle:shrug: any of you ladies have any tips on manageing sleep when cramps are so bad?


----------



## Tanzibar83

sleeping on your back is good. If you can do some deep breathing exercises whilst on your back it'll help relax the mind and help you drift off that little bit better. Hot cup of milk is good too.


----------



## Carhar

Aww, I'm sorry Lyns you get the worst af cramps :hugs: I hope the move goes okay x

I think I'm going insane this tww. I had more pink spotting, which has stopped today and weird sensations like stretching in my addomen and pins and needles in my right ovary. 

I tested this morning but it was a waaaay out of date frer, I have really bad line eye and thought I could see something. Checked again and pretty sure it's where the antibody strip should be, so I'm think it was fair to say it was a bfn. Going to test again late tomorrow as I seem to get better results in the afternoon. 

If I'm not pg, it'd back to soy for a cycle xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Aww, I'm sorry Lyns you get the worst af cramps :hugs: I hope the move goes okay x
> 
> I think I'm going insane this tww. I had more pink spotting, which has stopped today and weird sensations like stretching in my addomen and pins and needles in my right ovary.
> 
> I tested this morning but it was a waaaay out of date frer, I have really bad line eye and thought I could see something. Checked again and pretty sure it's where the antibody strip should be, so I'm think it was fair to say it was a bfn. Going to test again late tomorrow as I seem to get better results in the afternoon.
> 
> If I'm not pg, it'd back to soy for a cycle xxx

 have you tried macca hun?


----------



## Carhar

I don't but my OH does with horny goat weed, lol. 

Arghhh, I've tweaked a couple of pics from fmu and smu tests. I have bad line eye, what does anyone else think? I won't be offended if you can't see anything, lol!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/3fd0a193.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/07e41809.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I don't but my OH does with horny goat weed, lol.
> 
> Arghhh, I've tweaked a couple of pics from fmu and smu tests. I have bad line eye, what does anyone else think? I won't be offended if you can't see anything, lol!
> 
> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/3fd0a193.jpg
> 
> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/07e41809.jpg

i can see a faint line on the 2nd hun n i see pink


----------



## Carhar

Thanks Lyns. I think I'm desperate this cycle given it's last time I may ov in a long time!

I get so many evaps, I'm not getting too excited xxx


----------



## Carhar

I have two lines, not getting excited as it's still v early. I hope this one sticks around!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/b6b754ca.jpg


----------



## dodgercpkl

I DEFINITELY see 2 lines on that last bottom one hun!! YAY!!! So excited for you!!! Praying for a sticky bean and a happy healthy 9 for you!

AFM my temp is finally dropping and is at pre-pregnancy/pre-ovulation temps for the first time, so I'm counting that as a sign that things are headed in the right direction. I'm still bleeding, but I've managed a couple of hpt's so that I can test things out, and today's was lighter then yesterdays. Still there though, so I'm looking forward to that first negative one. That just plain sucks to say.


----------



## SKP

My temp went down for 2 days, now cd 11 and it shot up to 97.6' im usually 97.8 so it hasnt shot past to determine ovulation yet but it may keep getting higher becuase its only cd 11' if everything is on time.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar - YAY I see the 2nd lines, you must be on cloud 9 right now?! Hope you are well and congratulations sweetie, when is your AF due or should it be due by now? xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks Dodger and Tanz. I'm on eggshells at the mo as my af is not due until Wednesday. I'm hoping it stays away! 

I suppose that i will be more excited when i get a digi positive and get to 12 weeks. We are both a little amxious at the moment. 

I really think Pregnacare Conception really helped this cycle and would recommend it with clomid as it supposedly increases pregnancy rates when used together. I started using it 4 or 5 dpo last cylcke. I'll ser if I can find the article on it X


----------



## dodgercpkl

I know how you feel on that. Just know that I'm here thinking warm thoughts your way and praying a ton for a sticky sticky bean for you! :) I'm sooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for you!


----------



## Chiles

Carhar said:


> I have two lines, not getting excited as it's still v early. I hope this one sticks around!
> 
> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/b6b754ca.jpg

:happydance:Looking Good!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: can I come join you all?

As a teenager my cycles were messed up where I didn't have AF for 18months. Early 20s went on bc and it was great knowing when to the hour was due.

Came off bc oct 09 and had regularish cycles of about 31days and conceived 3rd cycle NTNP.

Since my son was born I've had cycles range from 26 to 92 days. I started temping mid August to help to see if they could help show when AF would be due, I'm also using opks. However I can't seem to work out any pattern yet nor ovulation. I've had bloods taken which came back fine for hormone levels. Hope to lose some more weight and go back to the docs if no improvement. 

Dh is under the illusion that we will conceive quickly as last time but I know this won't be the case - forgot to say when had us with my son the sonographer asked if I had irregular periods as a few cysts were showing in one of my ovaries - I'm now concerned they have grown and on both.

Trying to take a relaxed attitude for couple of months as I'm trying not to 'worry' about the possibilities ahead. Past two cycles have been very light compared to previous heavy flooding bleeding so this concerns me too that AF is taking longer to be due.


----------



## Lesly2197

Car--Congrats!!! Those lines look good to me!!!

Tanz--I will check that link out thanks a bunch! And I will for sure pm you if I have issues with it lol. About the cramping yes I'm still getting it, it's weird, it's not bad cramping, more like uncomfortable pinches and twinges here and there and then what feels like pressure but nothing yet! Earlier I was at the movies and was like "Oh God, af just showed up!" cuz I felt a release of wetness, sorry for tmi, so I went to the bathroom to check and nope, it was just cm (or discharge?) I guess. This is really frustrating because I just want af to show up so that I know at least I have a chance at ovulation! :/


----------



## Lesly2197

Hi Jellycat, I'm new to the forum as well so I unfortunately would not be as much help to you as the other ladies here but just wanted to say hi and welcome! All the ladies I've thus spoken to seem wonderful and have a good heart and are very helpful so I am sure that if you have any questions they'll be happy to help you out! After all we are all in the same boat, ttc, or have been there so we all know how the other feels! :)


----------



## Carhar

Thanks everyone. I did another test this morning, but the second line is still very faint. I always get better lines in theafternoon so fx! 

Tanz - here's the article I mentioned. It doesn't specifically mention clomid but suggests pregnacare conception could improve conception in conjunction with ovulation inducing meds. I brought mine from Tesco's for £8.45 for 30. They're Inc in the 2 for 3 offer and you can take then for the first tri. I hope it helps! 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html


----------



## Carhar

Welcome Jellycat. Have you been tested for pcos? If not I'd suggest that you are. I found my most reliable source of oving was firstly my cm, although with pcos you can get a few false starts, but it saves my wasting opks (I only use cb digis). Have you tried any natural meds like soy or vitex?


----------



## Jellycat

Goodluck Carhar - my first tests had faint lines might even take a couple if days to get stronger?


----------



## Jellycat

I haven't been tested PCOS as I've only been TTC a short time. I did try vitex in June but it Kee to me having a 92 day cycle so put me off using it again. I'm taking vitamin supplements but didn't know there were fertility benefits to that. 

I'm going to give myself another two weeks and if not go back to the doctors and look at alternatives.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

carhar im soo :happydance: for you lots of sticky sticky dust and velcro :happydance::happydance::dust:


----------



## Carhar

Jellycat - vitex didn't work for me, but soy did. I only took one cycle before I started clomid. My cycles were 5-6 months long and soy gave me my only ever 28 day cycle. They're others that soy completely messed up their cycles. Gl, I hope you get some answers soon. 

Lyns- thanks! I have a really good feeling for you this year as everything seems to be falling into place xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Jellycat - vitex didn't work for me, but soy did. I only took one cycle before I started clomid. My cycles were 5-6 months long and soy gave me my only ever 28 day cycle. They're others that soy completely messed up their cycles. Gl, I hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> Lyns- thanks! I have a really good feeling for you this year as everything seems to be falling into place xxx

we shall see lol i need to try get more tabs im running out and my doc told me i had to go bk begining of the first cycle to get bloods to make sure there was no problems with it and i forgot lol i not begining of 3rd or 4th cycle cnt remember exact and still havent gone back:dohh: only have 30 tabs left:haha: i dont like going as means needles and internals blahhhhhh


----------



## Carhar

You'll be fine! The thought of it is much worse than it is. I hate needles too, I just think it will all be worth it in the end. 

I wish I'd lost more weight as I'm not much different to the cycle I mc. Afterwards the fs said my weight could have contributed and I don't think I'm particularly overweight. Nothing I can do now but eat healthily and pray, lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> You'll be fine! The thought of it is much worse than it is. I hate needles too, I just think it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> I wish I'd lost more weight as I'm not much different to the cycle I mc. Afterwards the fs said my weight could have contributed and I don't think I'm particularly overweight. Nothing I can do now but eat healthily and pray, lol x

pma hun i hate it when docs use weigh etc for reasons for mc my sis was given that reason for all 7 of hers until after the last one they found she had a thrypid problem :growlmad: , yeh it will all be worth it and have to get used to it if i wanna get preg as u have them so often and as il be classed high risk i will have more:dohh: stupid uterus


----------



## Carhar

All the more reason get into the swing of things now, lol. 

Wow, 7 mcs thats awful. I could barely cope with mine as the hormones make you crazy xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks carhar, unfortunately I can't read the article, I've put a block on all news websites (it gets too stressful) - don't suppose you could copy and paste whats said could you?

How are you doing today? I see you're still testing? hehe, hope you have a nice stash of sticks at the ready :hugs:

As for me - not sure whats going on, think I got a positive last night and a temp dip this morning but it's really really low, not sure if I should be worried or not :S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think this cycle im gonna try my cbd again forund some sticks and ive also got a few opks too


----------



## Carhar

I hope this works...


Could a simple pill costing 30p a day be the answer to getting pregnant?
By SOPHIE BORLAND
Created 12:45 AM on 2nd December 2011
Comments (122)
Share

*************** 

Pregnant: The new pill helped 60 per cent of women conceive

A 30p multi-vitamin pill could more than double a woman&#8217;s chance of having a baby, according to a study.

It found that 60 per cent of those taking the supplements while undergoing IVF became pregnant compared to just a quarter who did not take them. *

Researchers say the pills contain nutrients that may boost fertility such as vitamins C and E, zinc and selenium, that are often absent from our diets.* 

The study carried out at University College London involved 56 women aged 18 to 40, who had all tried unsuccessfully to fall pregnant using IVF for at least a year. *

Half were given a multi-nutrient pill to take every day and the other half given folic acid pills to take daily.

The micronutrient pill also contained folic acid which prevents birth defects and has also been shown to help boost fertility.

The team found that 60 per cent of women taking the multi-nutrients fell pregnant, and did not miscarry in the first three months when it is most common. *

This compared to 25 per cent of women in the group taking folic acid who were still pregnant after three months.

*
More...
Why mothers-to-be should avoid a high street coffee to protect their unborn baby
The baby struck down by Ondine's Curse who stops breathing when she sleeps... and must spend 21 hours a day on a ventilator
The study published in the journal Reproductive Biomedicine also found that women taking the micronutrients needed far fewer attempts to become pregnant. *

Of those who fell pregnant, 75 per cent conceived in the first course of IVF.*

By comparison just 18 per cent of those on folic acid who became pregnant did so after the first IVF course.* 


The study carried out at University College London, pictured, involved 56 women aged 18 to 40, who had all tried unsuccessfully to fall pregnant using IVF
The particular pill, Vitabiotics Pregnacare-Conception,contains folic acid, vitamin B, vitamin E, vitamin C, zinc, selenium and some antioxidants.

It costs just over £10 over the counter for a month&#8217;s supply. *

Lead researcher Dr Rina Agrawal said: 'The implications of this study are far reaching as they suggest that prenatal micronutrient supplementation in women undergoing ovulation induction improve pregnancy rates. *


Vitabiotics Pregnacare-Conception,contains folic acid, vitamin B, vitamin E, vitamin A, vitamin C, zinc, selenium and some antioxidants

'There is a large body of evidence establishing the relationship between placental development, foetal growth, pregnancy outcomes and adequate nutrition, particularly vitamin intake.'

But other scientists pointed out that the study was very small so the results should not be taken too seriously.

Dr Allan Pacey who specialises in fertility at the University of Sheffield said: 'The influence of nutrition on our fertility is of general interest to the public and professionals, but there are relatively few studies which have examined this systematically and few which have shown direct benefits of taking supplements to enhance things.'

'Therefore, on the face of it, this study is interesting but we should acknowledge that this is a relatively small number of patients and the study would need to be repeated in a larger trial before we could be certain of the results.'

A woman&#8217;s fertility is known to be affected by a number of factors including her age, weight, alcohol consumption, whether she smokes.

High levels of stress and even drinking too much coffee have also been shown to reduce the chances of falling pregnant.


----------



## Carhar

Tanz it looks like an ov dip to me. Yep still testing I really hope the line gets darker! x

Lyns - cbd are my best friends! X


----------



## dodgercpkl

Carhar said:


> You'll be fine! The thought of it is much worse than it is. I hate needles too, I just think it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> I wish I'd lost more weight as I'm not much different to the cycle I mc. Afterwards the fs said my weight could have contributed and I don't think I'm particularly overweight. Nothing I can do now but eat healthily and pray, lol x

I was well over bmi with my pregnancy and mc, and my OB never once thought it was because of weight, so just kick that doc in the family jewels if he tries that line on you again! Weight CAN be a factor, but since there are ladies much heavier then BOTH of us having perfectly healthy kids with no problem, I really really really don't give the weight issue that much credence. 

Tanz - I wish I had an answer for you, but I'd say looking at your chart that ovulation still isn't here although it certainly could happen in the next day or 2! I'll be hoping and praying for that for you!


----------



## Carhar

Thanks dodger. He did make my cry at the time. My BMI is 25, so I could do with losing weight, but I think he was trying to shock me into it x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> Thanks carhar, unfortunately I can't read the article, I've put a block on all news websites (it gets too stressful) - don't suppose you could copy and paste whats said could you?
> 
> How are you doing today? I see you're still testing? hehe, hope you have a nice stash of sticks at the ready :hugs:
> 
> As for me - not sure whats going on, think I got a positive last night and a temp dip this morning but it's really really low, not sure if I should be worried or not :S

id say you could pos ov today with that dip ypu have had and maybe wiill shoopt up tomoz?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for that article carhar, so when did you start taking it if you don't mind me asking?

Have you got any appointments booked with the doc yet or will you have to wait til wednesday? really hope you get to see a scan real early too :D

Think I'm frustrated at the mo because I'm afraid we're not going to time it right this time round. We've made 2 golden rules, sex 12 hours apart and I have to lie down with my butt under a pillow for at least 30 mins, where possible 1hr or more. Just wish I didn't have my stupid IT job otherwise we'd be doing it more in the mornings. However, if yesterday was my ov day then it means once again we have the weekend to enjoy sex as opposed to worrying about next day at work :) soo hope I'm in the 2ww soon

need to re-watch the great sperm race, it had some useful info about sperm and how long is takes to get to it's destination and how long it lasts - but I forgot ><


----------



## Carhar

I started taking it about 4-5dpo last cycle so just over 30 days. 

Not booked any appointments. They weren't very helpful last time, just gave me a pack and asked me to call the mw. I'm a bit worried as my tests aren't getting darker so think I'll wait to see if my af arrives on Weds. In some ways I really regret testing so early! X


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh no :hugs: don't think like that. At this point you're probably so excited your body has changed from it's normal routine and so you're not wanting to eat or drink much which in turn may effect the sticks :hugs:

Or you're wanting to test loads you're drinking way too much which is just diluting the results, xxxx

put your feet up and try to relax over the next few days, hot milk some choccy and bed at 8pm :D


----------



## Jellycat

Carhar - I'm sure the tests will start to get darker, mine took a long time too and everything was fine. Can remember how worrying everything can be :hugs:

Have some of you used cbfm? As I thought if you have long cycles it's not any use?

Tannzibar - good luck on the dtd. I'm the same as you weekends and evenings especially as during the week I'm up at 5.30 in the morning. How you manage to time things right


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jellycat said:


> Carhar - I'm sure the tests will start to get darker, mine took a long time too and everything was fine. Can remember how worrying everything can be :hugs:
> 
> Have some of you used cbfm? As I thought if you have long cycles it's not any use?
> 
> Tannzibar - good luck on the dtd. I'm the same as you weekends and evenings especially as during the week I'm up at 5.30 in the morning. How you manage to time things right

cbfm never worked for me but my cycles were crazy 60 days + but since having my meds they have droped to 35 days average so im going to try it this mth as it says its suiable for cycles from 21 to 42 days on the back so hopefully it may work lol


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks whisper of hope that's what I thought. Maybe if my cycles can get shorter I'll invest in one.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jellycat said:


> Thanks whisper of hope that's what I thought. Maybe if my cycles can get shorter I'll invest in one.

my friend with normal cycles swears by it shes got preg twice with it


----------



## Lesly2197

Car--I'm with Tanz, don't think like that, think positive and happy thoughts, sometimes we tend to overanalyze things and stress ourselves out. As hard as it is to do the best thing to do is stay positive, have faith, and keep hope alive and all will be well! :)

Tanz--Hope you do ovulate and get your bfp! I'll have my fx for you! :)

Whisper--If you don't mind my asking, which meds are you taking that regulated your cycle from 60+ days to 35? I am currently on day 61 and still no af, ugghhh, it is so aggravating. I thought the vitex would for sure help with it since I read so many others had success and usually got af as soon as days of starting it. I do know that for others it has taken weeks and even months, I guess I was hoping that it would work sooner for me, but I am going to stick to it for a few months and see if I am in the latter group who it just takes longer to work for. I just hope it does work eventually.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh was reading my discharge sheet the hospital gave me after the loss yesterday, was meant to tell you ladies. It says my endometrioma is 4.8cm and 8mm thick which is an improvement from the last check (6cm) - I guess the pregnancy helped it after all. So hope it won't grow again.

Lesly - really hope a BFP or AF turns up for you very soon, it's so frustrating, at least if you ov you know you're nearly at an end but I cannot imagine what you must be going through right now. :hugs: 

my worst cycle was 87 days (that I can recall). must admit after the loss a concern is that it's going to knock my cycles out of whack and welcome back those stupid long ones. Hope we all get bfps soon though :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lesly2197 said:


> Car--I'm with Tanz, don't think like that, think positive and happy thoughts, sometimes we tend to overanalyze things and stress ourselves out. As hard as it is to do the best thing to do is stay positive, have faith, and keep hope alive and all will be well! :)
> 
> Tanz--Hope you do ovulate and get your bfp! I'll have my fx for you! :)
> 
> Whisper--If you don't mind my asking, which meds are you taking that regulated your cycle from 60+ days to 35? I am currently on day 61 and still no af, ugghhh, it is so aggravating. I thought the vitex would for sure help with it since I read so many others had success and usually got af as soon as days of starting it. I do know that for others it has taken weeks and even months, I guess I was hoping that it would work sooner for me, but I am going to stick to it for a few months and see if I am in the latter group who it just takes longer to work for. I just hope it does work eventually.

my fs prescribed me metformin what worked more or less straight away for me but can take up to 6 mths normaly, i tried vitex and soy but they messed my cycles up even more and gave me mid cycle bleeding the only natural thing that helped me was macca tablets hubby takes them not instead of me:haha:


----------



## talica22

hi ladies im new here..ihere is my story....i went off nuvaring in feb 11 i had my normal cycle the next month and from then on 8 months i had no period whats so ever ....we did all the testing everything came back fine but still 8 months with nothing till november i had my first i was happy to maybe getting back to normal december came and had the lightest period ever i wouldnt even call it that really not much of anything and now i have very tender nipples and sore breasts and tonight we noticed during ic it seemed puffy or swollen and very sensitive ....we are ttc but not to sure whats going on after the year i just had with all that i just told ya so if any of you could help me out and give adive that would be so great ...thnx ladies for reading my story


----------



## vicnut

Hi all I've been away yet again and its looking good for a lot of you. I have no new news as yet I haven't tempt today as I forgot to. I think I oved some time last week so we did a lot of bding now just hoping we got a sticky bean in there.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

talica22 said:


> hi ladies im new here..ihere is my story....i went off nuvaring in feb 11 i had my normal cycle the next month and from then on 8 months i had no period whats so ever ....we did all the testing everything came back fine but still 8 months with nothing till november i had my first i was happy to maybe getting back to normal december came and had the lightest period ever i wouldnt even call it that really not much of anything and now i have very tender nipples and sore breasts and tonight we noticed during ic it seemed puffy or swollen and very sensitive ....we are ttc but not to sure whats going on after the year i just had with all that i just told ya so if any of you could help me out and give adive that would be so great ...thnx ladies for reading my story

sounds like you MAY be oving i often get ermm swollen down there around ov


----------



## Tanzibar83

I got my positive OPK last night, it was mega dark, :wohoo: the last time it was that colour was during pregnancy. Got another strong one this morning but I think my egg has now been released, spent all day with lots of activity and aches. Don't want to overdo sex, so may try again tomorrow morning, we'll see I guess :S

talica22 - welcome to the thread. Has your doctor given you any medication in the meantime, sounds like he's not really doing much for you. Have you considered switching docs? I agree with whisperofhope - sounds like you may be ovving. xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> I got my positive OPK last night, it was mega dark, :wohoo: the last time it was that colour was during pregnancy. Got another strong one this morning but I think my egg has now been released, spent all day with lots of activity and aches. Don't want to overdo sex, so may try again tomorrow morning, we'll see I guess :S

:yipee: that's great news! Hope you get your bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

me too, done everything I can think of to make it happen, sex 12 hrs apart, bum under pillow, stay lead down for at least half an hour on work days, 1 hr any other time - I turned up well late for work today but don't care, hehe.

It's going to be extremely difficult not looking out for the same symptoms again but 14 days from now I'll be testing, so hope I can be your bump buddy :hugs:

what was your b'ding schedule like around ovulation, did you do it loads or only a few?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oops, was meant to ask, how are you getting on carhar? AF is "due" tomorrow so I bet you'll be testing like crazy right? hehe. Hope the docs appointment goes well, let us know what they say.


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck tanzibar !


----------



## Carhar

Tanzibar83 said:


> me too, done everything I can think of to make it happen, sex 12 hrs apart, bum under pillow, stay lead down for at least half an hour on work days, 1 hr any other time - I turned up well late for work today but don't care, hehe.
> 
> It's going to be extremely difficult not looking out for the same symptoms again but 14 days from now I'll be testing, so hope I can be your bump buddy :hugs:
> 
> what was your b'ding schedule like around ovulation, did you do it loads or only a few?

I hope you're my bump buddy too! It would be a great start to the year. We dtd much more this cycle 8,6,4,2 and 1 day(s) before ov and day of ov. I always put 1 pillow under my bum and stayed in bed at least 30 mins. Tried to bd just before bed so I could fall asleep after. My OH has been taking horny goat weed and maca for 3 months and swears it was that. Seeing as he was not the problem, I thought it was the pregnacare, epo and a bit of luck!

I hope both our af's stay away. I'm a bit worried as I've been crampy. I tested again tonight and it's slowly getting darker, phew! 

I'm not sure whether to let my fs know. What do you think? We have the appointment next Tuesday, but I was thinking of delaying it in case I mc again as I'm worried they'll sign us off and I'll have to wait to be referred again! Xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

hmmm thats a tricky one about the fs - I forgot they do that...or do they? I'm sure once you've been referred they suddenly can't just go and say come back in 12 months cause you've had a loss, talk about harsh. 

What you could do is ring the gyne' reception and get some advice of them, just query what happens next time you're pregnant and if worse case scenario happens will you be told to wait 12 months again? least that way you know. if they ask just say you're curious, they don't need to know the truth...just yet :)

will your OH go around shouting from the rooftops about the horny goat weed? hehe. I tried that myself a while ago, did nothing for me, that was a waste of £8!

I was in tesco today and wondered about getting the pregnacare tablets but hubby said as I'm ovving today there's probably no point taking them, if it was earlier on in the cycle it might be different.

when you say you feel crampy I hope it's a new good type :)


----------



## Carhar

Lol, thankfully he's only been boasting about his super swimmers to me (hopefully!). 

I reckon you should get the pregnacare even if your about to ov as they help with your uterine lining and whole host of other good stuff for post ov. I promise you I do not work for or have shares in the co that make the tablets! 

I think I'll ring on Monday as I'm off next week. He might suggest we go in anyway to see him xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> I got my positive OPK last night, it was mega dark, :wohoo: the last time it was that colour was during pregnancy. Got another strong one this morning but I think my egg has now been released, spent all day with lots of activity and aches. Don't want to overdo sex, so may try again tomorrow morning, we'll see I guess :S

YAY for ovulation!! I hope you caught that eggie!


----------



## Lesly2197

Whisper--Thx for the info, Maca is one of the things I am currently taking together with the Vitex. I figured it can't hurt since both are supposed to normalize the hormones and I read that it is ok to take them together. At this point I am just hoping to notice some type of positive change soon.

Tanz--First of all let me say congrats on the +opk, sending lots of baby dust your way and fx for your bfp!!! And yea, long cycles are very frustrating. It's funny how before when I had for awhile given up on actively ttc and left it to "oh well if it happens it does" I didn't really care if I got af or not, but now that I want to give ttc my all I just want to at least get af so I know where I stand. I never thought I'd see the day when I would want af to come as bad as I do now, may God hear your words and thx so much! :)

For the rest of the ladies best of luck, may this month bring many bfps! I'll be praying for all of us! :)


----------



## Lesly2197

Btw I forgot to ask if any of you ladies have gotten super emotional or easily angry while taking Vitex or Maca? I have been so emotional lately it is crazy! Maybe the pills are doing something to my hormones after all, I did read somewhere that things could get worse before getting better and that it takes a few months sometimes for the herbs to fully get into your system and balance things out so I am going to continue taking them. I just thought I'd share and ask if anyone else went through the same, it's like being on clomid all over again, one min I am happy, the next I'm yelling, and the next I am crying! Hmm, hopefully it all evens out soon! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Carhar - I wouldn't say to fs just yet I'd leave it for as long as possible

Tanzibar - I take pregnacare to ensure I'm getting all my vits and folic acid as it needs time to build up. Must gamut there are cheaper versions out there that probably do the same thing.

Going to docs this morning about removing a mole so am going to ask about the next steps for my long cycles was going to wait until march but last two cycles I haven't ovulated and they seem to be getting longer again.


----------



## SKP

Had a poss opk on the 9th, cd 12 !


----------



## vicnut

I've had an odd cupal of days. My nippals are really sore to the touch and I can't lay on my tummy in bed :growlmad: best way for me to sleep. I'm cd22 and think I oved some time last week so me and the OH had :sex: three times that week. HELP!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 5 of my cycle get to use my first cbfm stick tomoz how sad is that i exited i get to paos and chance of it working, we move around my fertile time so hope we actualy manage to get some in!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lesly2197 said:


> Tanz--First of all let me say congrats on the +opk, sending lots of baby dust your way and fx for your bfp!!! And yea, long cycles are very frustrating. It's funny how before when I had for awhile given up on actively ttc and left it to "oh well if it happens it does" I didn't really care if I got af or not, but now that I want to give ttc my all I just want to at least get af so I know where I stand. I never thought I'd see the day when I would want af to come as bad as I do now, may God hear your words and thx so much! :)
> 
> For the rest of the ladies best of luck, may this month bring many bfps! I'll be praying for all of us! :)

Yeah long cycles suck, and waiting on AF to start a new one is just painful at best. I've been in that boat so many times in the last 18 months... :dohh: Hopefully it comes soon for you so you can start a fresh cycle! :hugs:



Jellycat said:


> Going to docs this morning about removing a mole so am going to ask about the next steps for my long cycles was going to wait until march but last two cycles I haven't ovulated and they seem to be getting longer again.

I hope you get some answers!! :hugs:



SKP said:


> Had a poss opk on the 9th, cd 12 !

I know I said this in your journal, but YAY!!! Hope you caught that eggie!



WhisperOfHope said:


> day 5 of my cycle get to use my first cbfm stick tomoz how sad is that i exited i get to paos and chance of it working, we move around my fertile time so hope we actualy manage to get some in!

:hugs::hugs: I hope the cbfm works for you and gives you a sense of control over things. :)

AFM - Things *seem* to be maybe heading to a conclusion over here. Still getting positive hpt's but they are getting lighter day by day. Todays was a barely there one. My bleeding is also getting lighter day by day. I'd class today's as very very light spotting that mostly shows up in wipes. Hopefully my bloods from yesterday will come back showing a nice big drop in hCG levels and put me that much closer to being able to try again. 

I did have something sort of unusual happen yesterday - I had EWCM on several wipes! I haven't had any of that since my last ovulation.... I don't know if that's a sign of anything, but it's unusual, so I figured I'd put it out there.


----------



## Jellycat

That sounds positive dodgercpkl about the ewcm 

Doctor is giving me further bloodtests to check hormones again and an ultra sound to check ovaries


----------



## SKP

Cd15 4 dpo, got cross hairs on ff. temp steady of 98 for. Days now.


----------



## vicnut

I just did a preg test and it had an extrmly faint line for posative


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> I just did a preg test and it had an extrmly faint line for posative

Woooo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats hun!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats vicnut 

Have you been doing to help get your BFP?


----------



## Carhar

Congratulations vicnut! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

congrats vicnut :happydance:

as for me woke up this morn to find out ive lost weight :happydance: only 9.8 kg till im in a healthy bmi no idea how ive done that navent done anaything:haha: hubbys also lost a lil too:shrug: have the fs at 10 am monday morning to get my checkup will prob have scan too and bloods bluh feel suck thinking o fit:haha:


----------



## vicnut

Jellycat said:


> Congrats vicnut
> 
> Have you been doing to help get your BFP?

I'm on metformin for pcos and I found out about angus cactus so I started taking them to and it made my cycle shorter and also helped me to ovulat :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im in alot of discomfort today with my right ovary but only cd 6:shrug: really sharp pains and then shoots into my hoo hah:nope:


----------



## Carhar

Well done on the weight loss Lyns, even if it was unexpected! Hope you and your hoo hah feel better soon, lol. Do you still have your af? I sometimes get drawing pains with my af x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Well done on the weight loss Lyns, even if it was unexpected! Hope you and your hoo hah feel better soon, lol. Do you still have your af? I sometimes get drawing pains with my af x

in day 6 so yeh it may b that lol just going with ben to doc then i can sit down my whole body aches today


----------



## dodgercpkl

WhisperOfHope said:


> congrats vicnut :happydance:
> 
> as for me woke up this morn to find out ive lost weight :happydance: only 9.8 kg till im in a healthy bmi no idea how ive done that navent done anaything:haha: hubbys also lost a lil too:shrug: have the fs at 10 am monday morning to get my checkup will prob have scan too and bloods bluh feel suck thinking o fit:haha:

Woot! Congrats on the weight loss! I'm sorry you are having pains today though...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i can safely say im out this mth already:dohh: hubbys got some health worrys atm and until we get to botto of them hes not in the mood to do anything:dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

WhisperOfHope said:


> i can safely say im out this mth already:dohh: hubbys got some health worrys atm and until we get to botto of them hes not in the mood to do anything:dohh:

:hugs:

Hope your pains stop soon for you, I got that alot this past couple of years.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Congratulations vicnut, post some pictures if you get the chance :hugs:


----------



## Lesly2197

Vicnut--Congrats on the bfp!!! :)

Whisper--Sucks that you're in pain, hope you feel better soon! On the upside congrats on the weightloss, I myself am trying to eat healthier in hopes of losing some weight. I know I also need to add excerise too and neither of the two will come easy for me lol, I hope the supplements I am on give me a boost of energy soon as I have read that has been a common effect on others.

AFM--Still waiting on af to show her ugly self. Also got in the mail my False Unicorn Root today so I added that to my regimen. I hope that finally does something for me as I read it usually works faster than Vitex and it's also in tincture form which is also supposed to be better than pills. The downside to the tincture is that it tastes horrible :/ but I put it in a little bit of grapefruit juice and it's better that way than taking it in just a little bit of water. I hope that doesn't mess with the effects as the bottle says to drink it in a small amount of water.

Well hope everyone is doing good, ttyl and lots of baby dust to all of us n h&h 9 mo to the ladies with bfps! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 7 for me and cnt dtd hubby isnt in mood until after his hosp appointments first one 23rd to discuss procedure and then he will get date for collonoscopy and he is a big big time worryer keeps saying he has cancer when the doc never even mentiond it when asking the receptionist tobook tests he said colitis and something else:dohh: but whatever way im out this cycle


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry Lyns. I hope everything's going to be okay with Ben. I'm a worrier too (and a bit of a drama queen, lol). 

You never know as sometimes all it takes is one night of nookie! Xxx


----------



## talica22

WhisperOfHope said:


> talica22 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im new here..ihere is my story....i went off nuvaring in feb 11 i had my normal cycle the next month and from then on 8 months i had no period whats so ever ....we did all the testing everything came back fine but still 8 months with nothing till november i had my first i was happy to maybe getting back to normal december came and had the lightest period ever i wouldnt even call it that really not much of anything and now i have very tender nipples and sore breasts and tonight we noticed during ic it seemed puffy or swollen and very sensitive ....we are ttc but not to sure whats going on after the year i just had with all that i just told ya so if any of you could help me out and give adive that would be so great ...thnx ladies for reading my story
> 
> sounds like you MAY be oving i often get ermm swollen down there around ovClick to expand...

I thought so too bui. Now have that brown gunk so im not to sure what's going on


----------



## Carhar

Talica - I think it could be your just about to start your af as I get sore there just before the witch arrives. You could just be spotting before it starts x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm sorry Lyns. I hope everything's going to be okay with Ben. I'm a worrier too (and a bit of a drama queen, lol).
> 
> You never know as sometimes all it takes is one night of nookie! Xxx

so is he lol hes gota have a colonoscopy thingy but he is calming down a little now thank god would drive me insane being like this for the nex few weeks


----------



## Tanzibar83

Carhar - when are you changing your FF chart to the pregnancy one? soon I hope :D

Linz - hope ben feels a bit more happier about the hospital appointment soon enough :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Het Tanz I'm holding out at the mo. I'm being superstitious as I don't want to curse it. Stupid I know. I think I implanted 2 days earlier than last time, but I really want to get to 5 weeks before I change anything xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Het Tanz I'm holding out at the mo. I'm being superstitious as I don't want to curse it. Stupid I know. I think I implanted 2 days earlier than last time, but I really want to get to 5 weeks before I change anything xxx

loving all ur pos test in ur journal mrs prego:happydance:


----------



## Lesly2197

Ok, today I decided to take an opk just for the heck of it because I still haven't had af and I got two lines, one slightly lighter than the other but it's a clear line! I'm so excited because I've never had 2 lines on an opk before! Does this mean my body is actually getting ready to ovulate or did it already ovulate? Or does it not mean anything and I am excited for no reason?? I have no idea how opk's work, I've heard that if they aren't both the same darkness in color then it doesn't mean anything but I've never gotten two clear lines before so I'm totally confused, please help???


----------



## SKP

If its not fully colord, then it means the surge as not happened yet and you have a 24 to 36 h window until ovulation. i think, it only gets fully colored after you ovulate and you have the surge.


----------



## Lesly2197

SKP said:


> If its not fully colord, then it means the surge as not happened yet and you have a 24 to 36 h window until ovulation. i think, it only gets fully colored after you ovulate and you have the surge.

Thanks SKP, I was hoping I hadn't missed it, I guess it is possible to ovulate even without af showing up in 2-3 months! I'm so happy I at least have a chance at a bfp and hubby will be happy with all the trying to make it happen lol! :)


----------



## Remlap

Hi All

I'm a newbie and after some guidance. I have massively irregular cycles as hve pcos and have been given metformin to help regulate. On month 2 so no idea How long cycle likely to be. I had a positive opk result last Saturday and Dtd sat,sun n monday. Took a test today (early I know but couldn't help myself) and BFN. When should I test again n when should I expect af otherwise??? 

So clueless n confused!


----------



## SKP

Yes, you can still ovulate again even tho af never showed up for that cycle. You can ovulate and have a af, or you can have af with out ovulation.


----------



## Lesly2197

SKP said:


> Yes, you can still ovulate again even tho af never showed up for that cycle. You can ovulate and have a af, or you can have af with out ovulation.

That's good to know, I had been so bummed out lately because I thought I didn't have a chance at ovulating until after I got af. Thanks for the info! :)


----------



## talica22

ya the witch came m out for this month


----------



## talica22

Hi ladies is there any tips to help me loose some weight to get healthy and to help'me get preggers faster I gained 15-20 lbs when I came off nuva ring and I would love to loose that weight to help me but I'm having a hard time doing it what would be easy as I have a bad back and be fast thnx for your time


----------



## WhisperOfHope

talica22 said:


> Hi ladies is there any tips to help me loose some weight to get healthy and to help'me get preggers faster I gained 15-20 lbs when I came off nuva ring and I would love to loose that weight to help me but I'm having a hard time doing it what would be easy as I have a bad back and be fast thnx for your time

low impact excersises and healthy eating is all i can suggest i have no idea how ive managed to loose eight all i can think of is my metformin lol good luck tho hun


----------



## dodgercpkl

Remlap said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm a newbie and after some guidance. I have massively irregular cycles as hve pcos and have been given metformin to help regulate. On month 2 so no idea How long cycle likely to be. I had a positive opk result last Saturday and Dtd sat,sun n monday. Took a test today (early I know but couldn't help myself) and BFN. When should I test again n when should I expect af otherwise???
> 
> So clueless n confused!

Typically AF should arrive within 2 weeks of ovulation. Depends on what your body decides is your luteal phase etc. :) Good luck!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well, i had the fs today and have no foliicles yet so shes not happy with how the metformins working and has prescribed me 50mg clomid for next cycle


----------



## Carhar

I'm excited for you Lyns as clomid and met should get you oving loads earlier xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I'm excited for you Lyns as clomid and met should get you oving loads earlier xxx

just the clomid alone she never gave me a new prescription for the met just clomid:shrug: eee but im so proud of myself i had a internal and the swab thingy done AND the speculum with no pain and hardly any tensing go me:happydance:


----------



## Carhar

Well I'm proof alone that 50mg of clomid can work, lol. 

I think internals are a case of mind over matter. You must be really pleased with yourself :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Well I'm proof alone that 50mg of clomid can work, lol.
> 
> I think internals are a case of mind over matter. You must be really pleased with yourself :) xxx

i really am the first times shes managed it fully:happydance: does a hsg feel the same? or it that painfull? as i think thats the next step if this round of clomid doesnt work


----------



## Carhar

Personally the hsg was just like a mild period cramp. I took pain killer an hour beforehand tho x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Personally the hsg was just like a mild period cramp. I took pain killer an hour beforehand tho x

im thinking if i can handle what she did today i can handle a hsg if it comes to it


----------



## vicnut

Tanzibar83 said:


> Congratulations vicnut, post some pictures if you get the chance :hugs:

I wil as soon as i get some. I've got docs in a week to talk to him and get a dating scane set up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lesly2197

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies hope ur all well, i had the fs today and have no foliicles yet so shes not happy with how the metformins working and has prescribed me 50mg clomid for next cycle

Good luck Whisper!!! Hope your first cycle with the new combo gives you your bfp!!! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck whisperofhope, I think if you do need the hsg you'll be fine as you dealt with the internal yesterday. Positive thoughts, hope this is the cycle for you


----------



## vicnut

OK I've been doing my temps most ornings and it's been going up nicely. This morning my temp was 37.01 and I just wanted to know if that is a good sign as I haven't been this far gone for 6yrs now lol. I think its me freacking out alot. So glad I can freack out on here though. My nippals and sides of my boobs hurt to the touch and when I try and run. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SKP

That seems like normal temps :s


----------



## Carhar

Vicnut- that seems like a high post ov temp. I have only got over 37 a few times after oving and on two occasions I was pregnant, so personally I think it's a very good sign. I also have the symptoms you have xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope your all good not much going on for me atm other then decorating and stressing lol


----------



## Carhar

Yay, you've moved in then? 

I've been decorating too. We've completely refurbed our house. My OH is trying to get it finished asap xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Yay, you've moved in then?
> 
> I've been decorating too. We've completely refurbed our house. My OH is trying to get it finished asap xxx

not yet we are just decorating atm we move in wed next week after all flooring n kitchen is in u basicly get an empty shell in germany when u rent lol


----------



## Carhar

Sounds like you've got a busy week then. 

Hope it all goes to plan xxx


----------



## vicnut

Carhar said:


> Vicnut- that seems like a high post ov temp. I have only got over 37 a few times after oving and on two occasions I was pregnant, so personally I think it's a very good sign. I also have the symptoms you have xxx

It would be so nice to go through this with someone eals. lets hope you have a bean too xxx


----------



## Carhar

vicnut said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Vicnut- that seems like a high post ov temp. I have only got over 37 a few times after oving and on two occasions I was pregnant, so personally I think it's a very good sign. I also have the symptoms you have xxx
> 
> It would be so nice to go through this with someone eals. lets hope you have a bean too xxxClick to expand...

I got my 3+ weeks on a clearblue digi today. So I def have a bean on board, lol x


----------



## Jellycat

Carhar - Congrats thats fantastic news!

Vicnut - My temps are all over the place, keep having the odd day of a nig dip then I just cruise around 36.5 for awhile..... but I would say thats a failrly good temp (fingers crossed)

Im having bloodwork done again tomorrow to test my hormone levels etc. Had booked my hospital scan to check my ovaries etc for monday but boss asked me to move it to the following week so I booked the tuesday to then be asked to move it again ..... so need to call the hospital again to rebook. Really just want the scan so I can get the results, the suspense is doing my head in!

Whisper of hope - hope you manage to get everything sorted for the house !


----------



## vicnut

Carhar said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Vicnut- that seems like a high post ov temp. I have only got over 37 a few times after oving and on two occasions I was pregnant, so personally I think it's a very good sign. I also have the symptoms you have xxx
> 
> It would be so nice to go through this with someone eals. lets hope you have a bean too xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I got my 3+ weeks on a clearblue digi today. So I def have a bean on board, lol xClick to expand...

Congrates hun I'm really happy for :hugs::happydance: I got some bad news this morning when I got up. I lost the bean :cry: my doc thinks I was between 5-8 weeks gone. Gonna keep tring though

:dust: :dust: :dust:

19/01/2012 :bfp: :angle:


----------



## Carhar

:hugs: vicnut. I'm really sorry xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Vicnut :hugs: so sorry, how are you feeling? :flower:


----------



## Tanzibar83

:hugs: vicnut, sending all my love and well wishes your way xxxx


----------



## vicnut

Jellycat said:


> Vicnut :hugs: so sorry, how are you feeling? :flower:

I'm feeling good trying not to think to much bout it. Thanks to every one the OH just wants to get back to trying for a :baby:


----------



## talica22

Hi ladies I have a question im on CD but still have the witch so does that change the day I of or does it stay the same no matter how long the witch is around for


----------



## dodgercpkl

vicnut said:


> Congrates hun I'm really happy for :hugs::happydance: I got some bad news this morning when I got up. I lost the bean :cry: my doc thinks I was between 5-8 weeks gone. Gonna keep tring though
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 19/01/2012 :bfp: :angle:

Oh honey! I'm so so sorry you are going through this too. :hugs::hugs::hugs: If you ever need someone to chat about what happened, please feel free to pm me. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm relieved to say that I finally got my negative hpt today. It's been a long 6 week frustration waiting for my body to work through everything, but at least we finally can officially be ttc again.


----------



## dodgercpkl

talica22 said:


> Hi ladies I have a question im on CD but still have the witch so does that change the day I of or does it stay the same no matter how long the witch is around for

I'm not sure that I know exactly what you are asking, but I think you are asking what to count as cycle day 1? I count CD1 as the first day that I have to use a pad rather then a panty liner - i.e. light flow. CD1 can change from month to month since many women don't have cycles that are the same length every month, but once you hit CD1, it doesn't change for that month. You just keep counting up until you get back to a new cycle. Did I answer your question?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Dodger, just read your Journal and your comments on here, I'm happy that your body is in a neutral position now, means it will start preparing to ovulate once again :hug: how are you doing? xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi Dodger, just read your Journal and your comments on here, I'm happy that your body is in a neutral position now, means it will start preparing to ovulate once again :hug: how are you doing? xxxx

I had a mini breakdown last night because I realized that while this is a good thing, it meant it truly was over. I think a tiny part of me had been holding out hope that it was all a bad dream and that somehow I'd wake up and still be viably pregnant. Anyway, I'm hoping that my body will continue working and get started on gearing up for ovulation soon. I'm really worried about that. I worked so hard to get to where my body was working again, and I'm so worried that all of this is going to have screwed it up again. :wacko:

How are you doing? I feel like I've been so out of it for a while.


----------



## Tanzibar83

dodger, I completely understand about it being truly over, its a very conflicting time. Half your brain thinks it good as your body will be able to ovulate soon enough but the other half thinks it bad because your body will ovulate when in fact you should still be carrying, it's just awful.

Are you going to use OPK's over the next few days? xxxx

I'm good thanks, just waiting for test day, I haven't decided what day that will be :S

I've found that I needed to change some things in my life, so I went an eliminated everything I could think of that was stressful, must admit it certainly does help and it makes me realise I'm a changed woman as opposed to someone who just goes back to their old ways! xxxx


----------



## Lesly2197

Car--Congrats on the 3+ weeks, may God bless you with h&h 9 mo, I'll be keeping you in my prayers and your precious bundle of joy until you are holding him/her in your arms!!! :)

Vicnut--I am sooo sorry for your loss hun, I know it is a very hard thing to go through as I myself went through it before!!! No amount of words can make it better, even time works slowly in helping you feel better but know that you are not alone!

Dodger--I am sooo sorry you had a moment of breakdown, I know what it feels like. When they say time heals all, they leave the part out where some things take what feels an eternity to heal & I completely understand. Losing my twins 5 years ago was the hardest thing I've ever gone through, I was so hurt I even ended up quitting my job at the time, which was a really good job, but I just couldn't function, the pain was too much. I had waited 5 years to get pregnant & for it to finally happen & it end up with a mc was devastating, & now 5 years later still waiting but I have hope! I know God will bless each & every one of us when it is our time! As hard as it is to believe that we must, for keeping hope alive is what keeps us going during times of despair! I am so happy you are finally able to get back to ttc because I know your lil miracle is on the way!

AFM--Still holding strong, trusting in God, keeping hope alive! I am waiting to test in 10 days, scared but trying to stay positive. Every bfn is heartbreaking, but I recently read a quote (I wish I could give credit but the author wasn't listed) that said: "A brick wall is not in place to stop you from reaching your goal, it's put there to show you how bad you want it!" Getting past life's brick walls is hard, often times we want to give up, but we gotta remember that just because it's hard it doesn't mean it's impossible! Stay strong ladies, hang in there, keep supporting each other like you do for it means a lot, I know it does to me! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> dodger, I completely understand about it being truly over, its a very conflicting time. Half your brain thinks it good as your body will be able to ovulate soon enough but the other half thinks it bad because your body will ovulate when in fact you should still be carrying, it's just awful.
> 
> Are you going to use OPK's over the next few days? xxxx
> 
> I'm good thanks, just waiting for test day, I haven't decided what day that will be :S
> 
> I've found that I needed to change some things in my life, so I went an eliminated everything I could think of that was stressful, must admit it certainly does help and it makes me realise I'm a changed woman as opposed to someone who just goes back to their old ways! xxxx

You say it so much better then I do. As for opk's, no probably not. I've never had any luck with opk's, and I would try the cbfm but since I have no idea how long it will take for ovulation to happen, I don't want to go through a ton of those expensive sticks. I went through 18 on my bfp cycle and never got a peak!! lol I'm pretty much sticking to what's worked for me so far, which is temping and bd'ing every couple of days. If I don't get pregnant again on the first ovulation after the miscarriage, then I'll start the cbfm for the new cycle.

That's awesome that you are feeling so positive about the changes you've made for yourself! I'm feeling that way as well. I haven't been able to lose weight since this all happened, but I haven't gained weight either and I've gotten myself exercising more with a tai chi class and well just classes in general! I can never find close parking, and I'm ok with that because the walking is good for me. I'd really say that the biggest stressor in my life right now is my job and I can't get rid of it right now since that would lose me my insurance... 

I'm anxious for you to test since I'm so hoping that you are pregnant right now! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lesly2197 said:


> Dodger--I am sooo sorry you had a moment of breakdown, I know what it feels like. When they say time heals all, they leave the part out where some things take what feels an eternity to heal & I completely understand. Losing my twins 5 years ago was the hardest thing I've ever gone through, I was so hurt I even ended up quitting my job at the time, which was a really good job, but I just couldn't function, the pain was too much. I had waited 5 years to get pregnant & for it to finally happen & it end up with a mc was devastating, & now 5 years later still waiting but I have hope! I know God will bless each & every one of us when it is our time! As hard as it is to believe that we must, for keeping hope alive is what keeps us going during times of despair! I am so happy you are finally able to get back to ttc because I know your lil miracle is on the way!
> 
> AFM--Still holding strong, trusting in God, keeping hope alive! I am waiting to test in 10 days, scared but trying to stay positive. Every bfn is heartbreaking, but I recently read a quote (I wish I could give credit but the author wasn't listed) that said: "A brick wall is not in place to stop you from reaching your goal, it's put there to show you how bad you want it!" Getting past life's brick walls is hard, often times we want to give up, but we gotta remember that just because it's hard it doesn't mean it's impossible! Stay strong ladies, hang in there, keep supporting each other like you do for it means a lot, I know it does to me! :)

*hugs* Thank you so much! I'm hoping that this year is the year that the perfect little miracle comes to you as well! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are we all?:flower:


----------



## Tanzibar83

feeling awful - got declined for a mortgage so now we hope the next application goes through ok. It's just got us very stressed out, we've wasted a weekend over it. Can't even be bothered to test, it's gone right to the back of my mind. It's funny how that happens...this time 2 weeks ago I was so looking forward to this week, it was exciting, something to look forward to. 

Now I wish I could crawl under a rock and rot there, everything seems to be shite, I'm so anxious about the house, mortgage, work, everything.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tanzibar83 said:


> feeling awful - got declined for a mortgage so now we hope the next application goes through ok. It's just got us very stressed out, we've wasted a weekend over it. Can't even be bothered to test, it's gone right to the back of my mind. It's funny how that happens...this time 2 weeks ago I was so looking forward to this week, it was exciting, something to look forward to.
> 
> Now I wish I could crawl under a rock and rot there, everything seems to be shite, I'm so anxious about the house, mortgage, work, everything.

:hugs: same as me then hun


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> feeling awful - got declined for a mortgage so now we hope the next application goes through ok. It's just got us very stressed out, we've wasted a weekend over it. Can't even be bothered to test, it's gone right to the back of my mind. It's funny how that happens...this time 2 weeks ago I was so looking forward to this week, it was exciting, something to look forward to.
> 
> Now I wish I could crawl under a rock and rot there, everything seems to be shite, I'm so anxious about the house, mortgage, work, everything.

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that. *hugs* It's frustrating when something like that happens because it just throws you into a funk with everything. :hugs::hugs: I hope that the next app goes through without a problem!



WhisperOfHope said:


> :hugs: same as me then hun

*hugs* to you as well. :flower:

AFM, I'm actually feeling pretty good this morning! Bleeding has FINALLY stopped (actually it stopped a day and a 1/2 ago but I've been crazy busy with school and didn't have time to post) and so hubby and I were able to have a nice long round of amazing bd session. The only damper on my day today is that I have to go back and get a last blood test from the miscarriage to make sure that all the hCG is truly gone. Interesting thing about that is that I'm now wondering if it's at all possible that I ovulated on Friday.... my temps would indicate that it is possible, but it could be that that is still leftover weirdness from the mc.

How are you ladies today? I'm hoping that your day is better then it was yesterday. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey girls, well my period started today and have never felt better. Think it must be the oestrogen or something but I've had a massive sense of inner peace and calm, the world is no longer my concern, I'm happy/mellow and think I'm at the last stage of grief - acceptance.

A great thing happened today, we got the mortgage approved, thanks girls for the support and hugs on that one, xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Great news tanzibar - we have just put our house on the market and dread the stress that is surely coming our way.

Still no sign of ovulation or AF for me :-( really wishing I could have my blood retest and ultrasound tomorrow as I just want to know what's wrong with me. Still another 3 weeks to wait .


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh dear, I hope things aren't as stressful as you anticipate :hugs:

are you using opk's? xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

I've started temping since early September and was using opks everyday but after a few months of nothing and no change in temps I'm only using opks when my temps indicate possibly ovulating.


----------



## vicnut

Jellycat said:


> I've started temping since early September and was using opks everyday but after a few months of nothing and no change in temps I'm only using opks when my temps indicate possibly ovulating.

Thats what I'm doing for this cycle I just need to get opks as my cycle is now down to 30 days. Its the first time its been back to that for a year and a half. So now I'm just hoping that we get our bean that we've been so despratly hoping for.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

havent a clue when or if im gonna ov this mth so stressed over the move and what not we have bd'd twice but thats it atm last time was l,ast night and im paying for it now :haha: gota try lug allout furniture up 3 flights of stairs with biggerds hips now today


----------



## Lesly2197

Tanzibar83 said:


> feeling awful - got declined for a mortgage so now we hope the next application goes through ok. It's just got us very stressed out, we've wasted a weekend over it. Can't even be bothered to test, it's gone right to the back of my mind. It's funny how that happens...this time 2 weeks ago I was so looking forward to this week, it was exciting, something to look forward to.
> 
> Now I wish I could crawl under a rock and rot there, everything seems to be shite, I'm so anxious about the house, mortgage, work, everything.

Will be keeping my fx for you Tanz!!! Have faith, God will see you through!!! :)


----------



## Lesly2197

WhisperOfHope said:


> havent a clue when or if im gonna ov this mth so stressed over the move and what not we have bd'd twice but thats it atm last time was l,ast night and im paying for it now :haha: gota try lug allout furniture up 3 flights of stairs with biggerds hips now today

Aww, hope ovulation comes for you soon Whisper, I know it sucks to not know! Will keep you and all the other ladies in my prayers!!! :)


----------



## Lesly2197

I had a +opk last week in the 15th, since then I have started to notice really sore bbs, really bad heartburn which I had during my dd pregnancy, twinges & cramping, been feeling really warm whereas I am usually always cold, my teeth have been feeling super sensitive which I also had with dd, have been very gassy--sorry for tmi, & the best sign was that on Sun I wiped and saw a few streaks of blood on the tp mixed in with cm--sorry for tmi. So I started to get really excited thinking it could be implantation bleeding but am still trying to stay grounded as I don't want to be disappointed. I took an HPT today (cheapie dollar store one) & got a BFN :( I had taken a couple opk's before buying the HPT since I read somewhere they can detect pregnancy hormone too but they weren't showing nothing but a ghost line (barely visible) but today after taking the HPT earlier & seeing the BFN I later decided to take an opk just for the heck of it to see if there was a difference and I got a definite positive! Is it possible to ovulate again so soon or can it be the possibility of a BFP which is yet too soon to show on HPT??? I am so confused, as I could've sworn I am pregnant with all the symptoms being so strong, but then I think of how my body loves to play tricks on me so I am feeling a little bummed out, hoping for a miracle!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lesly2197 said:


> I had a +opk last week in the 15th, since then I have started to notice really sore bbs, really bad heartburn which I had during my dd pregnancy, twinges & cramping, been feeling really warm whereas I am usually always cold, my teeth have been feeling super sensitive which I also had with dd, have been very gassy--sorry for tmi, & the best sign was that on Sun I wiped and saw a few streaks of blood on the tp mixed in with cm--sorry for tmi. So I started to get really excited thinking it could be implantation bleeding but am still trying to stay grounded as I don't want to be disappointed. I took an HPT today (cheapie dollar store one) & got a BFN :( I had taken a couple opk's before buying the HPT since I read somewhere they can detect pregnancy hormone too but they weren't showing nothing but a ghost line (barely visible) but today after taking the HPT earlier & seeing the BFN I later decided to take an opk just for the heck of it to see if there was a difference and I got a definite positive! Is it possible to ovulate again so soon or can it be the possibility of a BFP which is yet too soon to show on HPT??? I am so confused, as I could've sworn I am pregnant with all the symptoms being so strong, but then I think of how my body loves to play tricks on me so I am feeling a little bummed out, hoping for a miracle!!!

could be too early still hun or that you ovd a little later?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 20 and no sign of ov yet:nope:


----------



## nexis

cd68 :(


----------



## Jellycat

Lesly - I remember reading an article that compared OPK with Pk, it showed that OPK showed pregnancy later than Pk did so wasn't a good indication of pregnancy. I think you are probably testing too soon. Fingers crossed for you 

Whisper hope ovulation happens soon for you

Nexis - think I'm a day ahead of you on cd69? I've been getting bloatedness and stomach aches for past couple of weeks thinking AF is arriving to find out I'm not even spotting. Is this cycle length normal for you? Mine have ranged for 26-92 this past year


----------



## nexis

Jellycat said:


> Lesly - I remember reading an article that compared OPK with Pk, it showed that OPK showed pregnancy later than Pk did so wasn't a good indication of pregnancy. I think you are probably testing too soon. Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Whisper hope ovulation happens soon for you
> 
> Nexis - think I'm a day ahead of you on cd69? I've been getting bloatedness and stomach aches for past couple of weeks thinking AF is arriving to find out I'm not even spotting. Is this cycle length normal for you? Mine have ranged for 26-92 this past year

This is the longest cycle I've had, thinking of ringing the doctor tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Jellycat

Have you been to see the doctor before about your irregular cycles? I discussed it after 8 months of long varying cycles and was suspended the doctor actually did something about it. I then went back a couple of weeks ago as my cycle is getting longer again which is when he ordered more bloodwork and an ultrasound. Personally I think you've got nothing to lose by going and if your doctor doesn't 'take note' of the problems go for a second opinion. Book it tomorrow , I felt so much better knowing something was being done to see why :hugs:


----------



## Lesly2197

Whisper--Thanks, I am hoping it is still too soon but if it's ovulation it still means I have a chance so I'll take that too!!! :) I still got my fx for you, hope that opk turns + really soon for you!!! :)


----------



## Lesly2197

Jellycat said:


> Lesly - I remember reading an article that compared OPK with Pk, it showed that OPK showed pregnancy later than Pk did so wasn't a good indication of pregnancy. I think you are probably testing too soon. Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Whisper hope ovulation happens soon for you
> 
> Nexis - think I'm a day ahead of you on cd69? I've been getting bloatedness and stomach aches for past couple of weeks thinking AF is arriving to find out I'm not even spotting. Is this cycle length normal for you? Mine have ranged for 26-92 this past year

Thanks Jelly, I need all the luck & prayers I can get!!! Either way I am so excited to see a bright positive opk!!! :)


----------



## nexis

Jellycat said:


> Have you been to see the doctor before about your irregular cycles? I discussed it after 8 months of long varying cycles and was suspended the doctor actually did something about it. I then went back a couple of weeks ago as my cycle is getting longer again which is when he ordered more bloodwork and an ultrasound. Personally I think you've got nothing to lose by going and if your doctor doesn't 'take note' of the problems go for a second opinion. Book it tomorrow , I felt so much better knowing something was being done to see why :hugs:

Yeah I've been before, when I was about 19. I had a scan for PCOS but they said they couldn't see anything and they left it at that. I'm with a different doctors now though so we'll see. Just rang them and managed to get an appointment today with my GP. I'll wait and see what she says at 3.20 :)


----------



## nexis

So I went to the doctor, she says they're not too worried at the moment about the long cycle. She has prescribed me xenical again to help with weight loss to see if that helps. I feel awful again this evening :( was up last night with an upset stomach, felt quite sick but just had diarrhoea (sorry if tmi) then been fine all day and now feeling the same again :( just hoping its not something I ate.


----------



## Jellycat

Nexis :hugs:, I would say go back again or get 2nd opinion. Did you say you are TTC? My docs weren't interested much at first when wtt and had to go three times before looking into it


----------



## nexis

Jellycat said:


> Nexis :hugs:, I would say go back again or get 2nd opinion. Did you say you are TTC? My docs weren't interested much at first when wtt and had to go three times before looking into it

Yeah I told them I was TTC. She said wait and see if I get AF in the next month. On the upside, now I'm on xenical I have to go see her every 3 weeks to be weighed so at least I can keep her up to date on things.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 22 n no ov seems my bodys decided to go back to its old way


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I have not posted here in a while. Just wanted to come through and send you all :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so unsure if ive ovd or not ff gave me crosshairs but i think my temps are too low


----------



## vicnut

I started ovulating yesterday :happydance::happydance: so have beening a lot of bdings last night and this morning. Only got tonight and tomorrow night though to make a bean as I'm away for the weekend again :wacko: and the egg is relist on Saturday so thinking we might miss it. I'm really hoping we don't miss it as my loving man asked me to marrie him on Saturday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so all I need now is our bean.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Vicnut how did he propose?


----------



## SandyParks

Hi guys, I am new here! Just looking for some lovely ladies in the same boat as me!
I came off the pill in Jun and ever since then have had various crazy cycles from 29, 48, 69 currently on day 76! I have also been diagnosed with hypothyroidism which is not helping! Had a blood test which showed high LH, so poss PCOS but waiting for AF for another test to confirm! So frustrating as doc wont diagnose and help until I have a start of cycle bloodtest whenever that may be! I feel like I am fighting a losing battle! TTC for 8 months........any advice?


----------



## nexis

vicnut said:


> I started ovulating yesterday :happydance::happydance: so have beening a lot of bdings last night and this morning. Only got tonight and tomorrow night though to make a bean as I'm away for the weekend again :wacko: and the egg is relist on Saturday so thinking we might miss it. I'm really hoping we don't miss it as my loving man asked me to marrie him on Saturday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so all I need now is our bean.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Congratulations! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my stupid cycle seems to be playing silly buggers again day 28 and says im 9 dpo on ff but my temps are way to low for ov so i think il prob loose them come 14 dpo:dohh:


----------



## Chiles

SandyParks said:


> Hi guys, I am new here! Just looking for some lovely ladies in the same boat as me!
> I came off the pill in Jun and ever since then have had various crazy cycles from 29, 48, 69 currently on day 76! I have also been diagnosed with hypothyroidism which is not helping! Had a blood test which showed high LH, so poss PCOS but waiting for AF for another test to confirm! So frustrating as doc wont diagnose and help until I have a start of cycle bloodtest whenever that may be! I feel like I am fighting a losing battle! TTC for 8 months........any advice?

I had very irregular periods and then I end up going like almost 8 months with out one. So I had to go to my GYN and let her know that we were trying to conceive. She did some blood tests. Found out that my testoserone was slightly elevated and I was also insulin resistant. They did an u/s and dx me with pcos. She then prescribed me metformin and referred me to a RE. It took no time to get the ball rolling. Then my RE jumpstarted me with provera...and started our "real journey" Since I ovulated this time my AF should show up on her own. HTH


----------



## Carhar

Lynz - if you hadn't ov'd it def looks like you have now. Fx this is your cycle x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Lynz - if you hadn't ov'd it def looks like you have now. Fx this is your cycle x

yeh ben thinks so too but we havent managed to catch it as been so busy just have to wait and see now if it was or wasnt then i can start clomid next cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

seems yesterday was a fluke temp:dohh:


----------



## SandyParks

Chiles said:


> SandyParks said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I am new here! Just looking for some lovely ladies in the same boat as me!
> I came off the pill in Jun and ever since then have had various crazy cycles from 29, 48, 69 currently on day 76! I have also been diagnosed with hypothyroidism which is not helping! Had a blood test which showed high LH, so poss PCOS but waiting for AF for another test to confirm! So frustrating as doc wont diagnose and help until I have a start of cycle bloodtest whenever that may be! I feel like I am fighting a losing battle! TTC for 8 months........any advice?
> 
> I had very irregular periods and then I end up going like almost 8 months with out one. So I had to go to my GYN and let her know that we were trying to conceive. She did some blood tests. Found out that my testoserone was slightly elevated and I was also insulin resistant. They did an u/s and dx me with pcos. She then prescribed me metformin and referred me to a RE. It took no time to get the ball rolling. Then my RE jumpstarted me with provera...and started our "real journey" Since I ovulated this time my AF should show up on her own. HTHClick to expand...

Hi Chiles!

That's great that you Ov'd! I really hope AF comes for you but even better if it doesn't  It is annoying for me as I have not yet been diag with PCOS as I need to have a bloodtest once period has come to confirm which isn't coming!! Trying to stay positive although it's hard with all my friends having babies! Keep me updated on things......x


----------



## vicnut

Jellycat said:


> Congratulations Vicnut how did he propose?

In fits of laughter in the livingroom he said the time just felt right. But to top it all I oved the week just gone so now just hoping we cought it this month. Just a :coffee: game now


----------



## vicnut

I did my temp this morning and it was 36.72. I can do a test on the 14th Feb but I don't know if I want to do one at the same time. :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> I did my temp this morning and it was 36.72. I can do a test on the 14th Feb but I don't know if I want to do one at the same time. :nope:

fingers crossed for you:dust:


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Vicnut, its understandable to feel abit apprehensive

Can I just say getting really fed up of waiting for AF now CD81 its getting really frustrating. Got my appointment with the doctor wednesday to discuss my ultrasound results from last week feeling so nervous


----------



## vicnut

Jellycat said:


> Good Luck Vicnut, its understandable to feel abit apprehensive
> 
> Can I just say getting really fed up of waiting for AF now CD81 its getting really frustrating. Got my appointment with the doctor wednesday to discuss my ultrasound results from last week feeling so nervous

Thanks and I know how you feel I've been there and found out that I have PCOS. But now thanks to Angus catcus my cycle last month was down from 51 days to 31 so I've managed to loss 20 days :happydance: But still don't want to do a test in the next few weeks. Think I'm going to wait and see if :witch: shows her face.


----------



## nexis

Jellycat said:


> Good Luck Vicnut, its understandable to feel abit apprehensive
> 
> Can I just say getting really fed up of waiting for AF now CD81 its getting really frustrating. Got my appointment with the doctor wednesday to discuss my ultrasound results from last week feeling so nervous

Good luck for your doctors appointment. I know how you feel, I'm cd80 today. Got a doctors appointment again next Monday so going to ask if they can investigate as it's getting stupid now.


----------



## SandyParks

nexis said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Vicnut, its understandable to feel abit apprehensive
> 
> Can I just say getting really fed up of waiting for AF now CD81 its getting really frustrating. Got my appointment with the doctor wednesday to discuss my ultrasound results from last week feeling so nervous
> 
> Good luck for your doctors appointment. I know how you feel, I'm cd80 today. Got a doctors appointment again next Monday so going to ask if they can investigate as it's getting stupid now.Click to expand...

Know how you guys feel, CD 81 for me! Waiting for AF before I can have more tests grrrrr.


----------



## Jellycat

Was in a car accident last night so got to speakto doctor about that this morning now too ..... The way I feel at the moment I don't think I could handle bad news from the ultrasound. My head is just all over the place since last night.


----------



## vicnut

This is mad my temp is all over the place yesterday it was 36.99 and now today its 36.75 :growlmad::growlmad: Last month it was stedy this month it doesn't know what it wants to do.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> This is mad my temp is all over the place yesterday it was 36.99 and now today its 36.75 :growlmad::growlmad: Last month it was stedy this month it doesn't know what it wants to do.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

same as mine this mth


----------



## vicnut

WhisperOfHope said:


> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> This is mad my temp is all over the place yesterday it was 36.99 and now today its 36.75 :growlmad::growlmad: Last month it was stedy this month it doesn't know what it wants to do.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> same as mine this mthClick to expand...

Its nut and its driving me up the wall. Never been like this before my OH thinks it could mean some thing :shrug: I think he's lost it lol.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

vicnut said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicnut said:
> 
> 
> This is mad my temp is all over the place yesterday it was 36.99 and now today its 36.75 :growlmad::growlmad: Last month it was stedy this month it doesn't know what it wants to do.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> same as mine this mthClick to expand...
> 
> Its nut and its driving me up the wall. Never been like this before my OH thinks it could mean some thing :shrug: I think he's lost it lol.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

lol my hubby keeps telling me we still have a chance this mth butim so bloated and uncomfortable from cysts that i dont feel like bding:shrug: as feel this cycles going to be another long one


----------



## nexis

Well, after a marathon 83 days (my longest cycle so far) AF has finally got me today.


----------



## Jellycat

Yay congrats Nexis I'm still waiting


----------



## WhisperOfHope

glad af arrived for u nexis. im still waiting too BUT not ovd yet so still got chance lol


----------



## vicnut

Is any one testing on Tuesday. I'm ment to be but don't want to test alone. My temp is still all over the place and I still don't know what is going on there.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nexis

Since yesterday nothing has happened :( definitely had the start of AF but since then have had nothing but some very mild cramping.


----------



## Jellycat

Sometimes I get spotting the week before AF properly comes. Could be that maybe?

Still waiting for ultrasound results. Apparently my doctor hasn't received them yet. He probably would have rung during the appointment but I'd had a bad motorway accident the night before so was pretty shaken and stressed at my appointment. If I don't hear by Wednesday been told to call doctors to chase. My blood work all came back normal , so no hormonal, thyroid issues also told bloods don't indicate PCOS.


----------



## Jellycat

Vicnut good luck for Tuesday - just wish I could be testing with you!


----------



## nexis

Jellycat said:


> Sometimes I get spotting the week before AF properly comes. Could be that maybe?

Anything is a possibility I suppose, but never had anything like it before :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 39 and no ov:nope:


----------



## Jellycat

After 88 days AF arrived with a banging headache.

Hoping this cycle will be a nice short ovulating cycle


----------



## vicnut

Ok I know Why my temp is all over the place. I have a cold :sick: so not testing today any more 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jellycat

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## nexis

Jellycat said:


> After 88 days AF arrived with a banging headache.
> 
> Hoping this cycle will be a nice short ovulating cycle

Glad AF finally arrived for you :)


----------



## vicnut

Just done a preg test and this is what came up x a very faint posative line. I'm going to test again when I wake up
 



Attached Files:







395669_10150689339468783_548783782_11423683_201954296_n[1].jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jellycat

Fingers crossed Vicnut


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good luck vicnut. afm still no ov or af woke last night with seriouse pains in my boob so hoping somethings coming


----------



## nexis

FX'd for you vicnut!


----------



## vicnut

Well I did three more this morning
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120217-00176.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats no mistaken those :happydance:


----------



## nexis

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Congratulations vicnut x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no ov for me:shrug:


----------



## Jellycat

Fingers crossed it will happen soon for you whisperofhope. Do you ovulate every cycle?

My ultrasound results have finally arrived so see the doctor Wednesday for the results. He'd said last week it could be done over the phone but now I've got to have an appointment.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jellycat said:


> Fingers crossed it will happen soon for you whisperofhope. Do you ovulate every cycle?
> 
> My ultrasound results have finally arrived so see the doctor Wednesday for the results. He'd said last week it could be done over the phone but now I've got to have an appointment.

not always was and the last 3 cycles was onmet so thats why was oving but this cycle stoped the met and no ov at all yet:shrug: good luck with the results hun:flower:


----------



## Jellycat

I'm sure it will happen then, just your body trying to get into sync. I've only ovulated once this past year that I've managed to detect.


----------



## nexis

:bfn: today. Now on cd92 as still not had AF arrive.


----------



## Jellycat

Got my ultrasound results I've been diagnosed with both ovaries being poly cystic . Doctor asked if I was upset I said no its nice to know after 15 years of thinking I have.

Told me to lose weight and come back for a review in 6 months , wait 10 months before giving me any medications to help symptoms and ovulate.

Decided not to carry on temping as its depressing having long cycles and no ovulation. Not going to do opks either at the moment I just want to NTNP and relax for awhile until I get my head round it all.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cd 57 and still no ov:nope:


----------



## Carhar

I hope you don't mind me popping back. 

Lynds - will your dr give you something to bring on your af if your starting clomid? I can't wait fir you to start it! X

Jelly - both my ovaries are polycystic although I'm pretty sure I v rarely at all ov from the left. I hope the weight drops off for you and you fall naturally. Did you fall naturally with your first? X

Nexis - I hate long cycles. My worst whilst ttc was about 155. Are you getting and medical assistance? X

Any news with Tanz? I've noticed she hasn't posted on this thread in awhile x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I hope you don't mind me popping back.
> 
> Lynds - will your dr give you something to bring on your af if your starting clomid? I can't wait fir you to start it! X
> 
> Jelly - both my ovaries are polycystic although I'm pretty sure I v rarely at all ov from the left. I hope the weight drops off for you and you fall naturally. Did you fall naturally with your first? X
> 
> Nexis - I hate long cycles. My worst whilst ttc was about 155. Are you getting and medical assistance? X
> 
> Any news with Tanz? I've noticed she hasn't posted on this thread in awhile x

i cant get an appoitment with them i have one on weds but cant get there and an apointment with a new doctor here on the 15th until the 15th i cant o anything unless i tell aporky and go emergency:shrug:. i was wondering that too havent seen her for ages


----------



## Carhar

That's rubbish. I'd be so tempted to take an emergency appmt!

I hope Tanz is okay. I know I've needed a bit of time off bnb in the past tho xxx


----------



## nexis

Carhar said:


> I hope you don't mind me popping back.
> 
> Lynds - will your dr give you something to bring on your af if your starting clomid? I can't wait fir you to start it! X
> 
> Jelly - both my ovaries are polycystic although I'm pretty sure I v rarely at all ov from the left. I hope the weight drops off for you and you fall naturally. Did you fall naturally with your first? X
> 
> Nexis - I hate long cycles. My worst whilst ttc was about 155. Are you getting and medical assistance? X
> 
> Any news with Tanz? I've noticed she hasn't posted on this thread in awhile x

I've just been told to wait it out as I was really irregular before the pill so I was told that it could take a while to get AF back after coming off in September. It would appear that AF has come back though today. Cd 104 yesterday and I've had a little bit of bleeding today so I hope this cycle is finally over.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me popping back.
> 
> Lynds - will your dr give you something to bring on your af if your starting clomid? I can't wait fir you to start it! X
> 
> Jelly - both my ovaries are polycystic although I'm pretty sure I v rarely at all ov from the left. I hope the weight drops off for you and you fall naturally. Did you fall naturally with your first? X
> 
> Nexis - I hate long cycles. My worst whilst ttc was about 155. Are you getting and medical assistance? X
> 
> Any news with Tanz? I've noticed she hasn't posted on this thread in awhile x
> 
> I've just been told to wait it out as I was really irregular before the pill so I was told that it could take a while to get AF back after coming off in September. It would appear that AF has come back though today. Cd 104 yesterday and I've had a little bit of bleeding today so I hope this cycle is finally over.Click to expand...

yay for af lets hoope the nextcycle is much shorter for you xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 58 and no ov for me so have pulled out the macca in hope that it can help this cycle end:shrug:


----------



## vicnut

Hi ladies how have you all been. Sorry not posted for ages didn't think people would want me to. I'm bout 7weeks pregnant now and god do I know it :D I have a midwife meeting at the end of the month and can't wait.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nexis

I'm not entirely sure what's going on again :wacko: I'm pretty sure I had af, but if that was it, it was very short (3 days) and so light I only wore pantyliners and I don't think I even really needed them. If I didn't get af, I was due to test around the 19th March so not sure if I should still test then or not now. :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> I'm not entirely sure what's going on again :wacko: I'm pretty sure I had af, but if that was it, it was very short (3 days) and so light I only wore pantyliners and I don't think I even really needed them. If I didn't get af, I was due to test around the 19th March so not sure if I should still test then or not now. :shrug:

id test just incase hun x


----------



## nexis

WhisperOfHope said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what's going on again :wacko: I'm pretty sure I had af, but if that was it, it was very short (3 days) and so light I only wore pantyliners and I don't think I even really needed them. If I didn't get af, I was due to test around the 19th March so not sure if I should still test then or not now. :shrug:
> 
> id test just incase hun xClick to expand...

That's what I'll do then :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

seems as tho ive finaly ovulated


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> seems as tho ive finaly ovulated

Yay! About bloody time x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> seems as tho ive finaly ovulated
> 
> Yay! About bloody time xClick to expand...

i know day 64 now :haha: but was a steep rise so hope togod its real as fr once we have a chnace as we got the nookie in


----------



## Carhar

Well I have my fx for you. You deserve it after patiently waiting for sooo long xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Well I have my fx for you. You deserve it after patiently waiting for sooo long xxx

awww thanks hun xx hows the pregnancy goinjg? xx


----------



## Carhar

Good thanks. Really tired, but the nausea is wearing off now thankfully. Look like a fat bloater tho x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Good thanks. Really tired, but the nausea is wearing off now thankfully. Look like a fat bloater tho x

:haha: thats ok i do everyday even not preg!


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Good thanks. Really tired, but the nausea is wearing off now thankfully. Look like a fat bloater tho x
> 
> :haha: thats ok i do everyday even not preg!Click to expand...

Aww of course you don't xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Nexis some cycles mine are light and short, I'd still class as AF if it goes on clothing not just when wipe :hugs: fingers crossed for a shorter cycle this time

Whisperofhope - :happydance: on ovulating now time to get jiggy good luck

Vicnut - congrats on 7 weeks

AFM - since being diagnosed with PCOS 2 weeks ago been trying to lose weight but with little motivation. Past week had increased discharge so think ovulation is near which means maybe this will be a short cycle? Really hoping


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now

Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxx


----------



## nexis

WhisperOfHope said:


> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now

Fx'd for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now
> 
> Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

i feellike crap twice today ive projectile vomited all over myself, and last night waspuking my gutsupover the smell of garlic butter BUT i have af cramps so imtrying to to get hopes up testing day if no af is bens bday just spoke to tanz on ff shes not coming bkon bnb but shespreg again


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now
> 
> Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i feellike crap twice today ive projectile vomited all over myself, and last night waspuking my gutsupover the smell of garlic butter BUT i have af cramps so imtrying to to get hopes up testing day if no af is bens bday just spoke to tanz on ff shes not coming bkon bnb but shespreg againClick to expand...

Thanks for letting me know. Will you say congrats from me?

Lynz your symptoms sound great. I cramped alot in the first 8 weeks. Fx, I'm really excited! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now
> 
> Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i feellike crap twice today ive projectile vomited all over myself, and last night waspuking my gutsupover the smell of garlic butter BUT i have af cramps so imtrying to to get hopes up testing day if no af is bens bday just spoke to tanz on ff shes not coming bkon bnb but shespreg againClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Will you say congrats from me?
> 
> Lynz your symptoms sound great. I cramped alot in the first 8 weeks. Fx, I'm really excited! XxxClick to expand...

they do especialy as i had spotting too but we shall see what happens :haha: i shall tell her fpr you hun she said she isnt coming back as bnb was basicly all day everyday


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now
> 
> Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i feellike crap twice today ive projectile vomited all over myself, and last night waspuking my gutsupover the smell of garlic butter BUT i have af cramps so imtrying to to get hopes up testing day if no af is bens bday just spoke to tanz on ff shes not coming bkon bnb but shespreg againClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Will you say congrats from me?
> 
> Lynz your symptoms sound great. I cramped alot in the first 8 weeks. Fx, I'm really excited! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> they do especialy as i had spotting too but we shall see what happens :haha: i shall tell her fpr you hun she said she isnt coming back as bnb was basicly all day everydayClick to expand...

:yipee: I'm officially stalking your chart! Would be good if we could all be up the duff!

Just found out I'm an aunt my SIL had her little boy last night x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now
> 
> Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i feellike crap twice today ive projectile vomited all over myself, and last night waspuking my gutsupover the smell of garlic butter BUT i have af cramps so imtrying to to get hopes up testing day if no af is bens bday just spoke to tanz on ff shes not coming bkon bnb but shespreg againClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Will you say congrats from me?
> 
> Lynz your symptoms sound great. I cramped alot in the first 8 weeks. Fx, I'm really excited! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> they do especialy as i had spotting too but we shall see what happens :haha: i shall tell her fpr you hun she said she isnt coming back as bnb was basicly all day everydayClick to expand...
> 
> :yipee: I'm officially stalking your chart! Would be good if we could all be up the duff!
> 
> Just found out I'm an aunt my SIL had her little boy last night xClick to expand...

 awww congrats to them:cloud9: if i dont get this cyclenext cycle is the big clomid one!


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now
> 
> Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i feellike crap twice today ive projectile vomited all over myself, and last night waspuking my gutsupover the smell of garlic butter BUT i have af cramps so imtrying to to get hopes up testing day if no af is bens bday just spoke to tanz on ff shes not coming bkon bnb but shespreg againClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Will you say congrats from me?
> 
> Lynz your symptoms sound great. I cramped alot in the first 8 weeks. Fx, I'm really excited! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> they do especialy as i had spotting too but we shall see what happens :haha: i shall tell her fpr you hun she said she isnt coming back as bnb was basicly all day everydayClick to expand...
> 
> :yipee: I'm officially stalking your chart! Would be good if we could all be up the duff!
> 
> Just found out I'm an aunt my SIL had her little boy last night xClick to expand...
> 
> awww congrats to them:cloud9: if i dont get this cyclenext cycle is the big clomid one!Click to expand...

Well it worked for Tanz and me, but hopefully you won't need it x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo here and tempshave stayed up ish lol just waiting to see what happens now
> 
> Your chart looks amazing. Really high temps :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i feellike crap twice today ive projectile vomited all over myself, and last night waspuking my gutsupover the smell of garlic butter BUT i have af cramps so imtrying to to get hopes up testing day if no af is bens bday just spoke to tanz on ff shes not coming bkon bnb but shespreg againClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Will you say congrats from me?
> 
> Lynz your symptoms sound great. I cramped alot in the first 8 weeks. Fx, I'm really excited! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> they do especialy as i had spotting too but we shall see what happens :haha: i shall tell her fpr you hun she said she isnt coming back as bnb was basicly all day everydayClick to expand...
> 
> :yipee: I'm officially stalking your chart! Would be good if we could all be up the duff!
> 
> Just found out I'm an aunt my SIL had her little boy last night xClick to expand...
> 
> awww congrats to them:cloud9: if i dont get this cyclenext cycle is the big clomid one!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it worked for Tanz and me, but hopefully you won't need it xClick to expand...

just had a tiny tiny bit more peachy colourd stain on my loo roll:shrug: wouldof missed it if i hadnt looked


----------



## Carhar

OMG OMG OMG :wohoo:

Exactly what I had!!! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> OMG OMG OMG :wohoo:
> 
> Exactly what I had!!! Xxx

lolbut tmi im also extreamly dry on the outside so my skin is red raw where hair is growing back maybe thats where its coming from? im wet n creamy inside:haha:


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
New to this thread, i have irregular periods. I have pcos. On mth one of ttc this yr, tried alot in the past,but dont think i ever ov, so always got fed up n went back on pill. This time im determined to stay, iv been doin my temp, chart on post. Anyone think i may have o'd x


----------



## nexis

:bfn: for me today.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> :bfn: for me today.

what cd are you hun could still bbe too early? xx


----------



## nexis

WhisperOfHope said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: for me today.
> 
> what cd are you hun could still bbe too early? xxClick to expand...

Well it'd be cd 16 if I count what I had at the start of the month as AF. I only tested really to be sure.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: for me today.
> 
> what cd are you hun could still bbe too early? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well it'd be cd 16 if I count what I had at the start of the month as AF. I only tested really to be sure.Click to expand...

:hugs: i hate long cycles and the uncertanty so know eactly how your feeling:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my temp shot up this morning to the highest ive ever had i felt quite hot and sweaty over night im not ill and ben was cold


----------



## Carhar

:test: :test: :test: !!!!! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> :test: :test: :test: !!!!! Xxx

noooooooo lol imwaiting to see what happens over the next few days test day will be bens birthday on thursday it will prob stilldropandaf arrive bang on time:haha: ive got such bad pressure inand around my ovaries for past few days bloomin hurts


----------



## Carhar

Huuumm sounds familiar. Is it both sides?? Mine alternated between the two but was more on the side I ov'd (right). 

It sounds really promising. I've never seen your temps as high before or stay up this long! I need a LTTC bump buddy xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Huuumm sounds familiar. Is it both sides?? Mine alternated between the two but was more on the side I ov'd (right).
> 
> It sounds really promising. I've never seen your temps as high before or stay up this long! I need a LTTC bump buddy xxx

its more on the right but moves to the middle then the left then shoots back to the right ive had 2seperate spotting episodes that i never get and since then temps have stayed up if im honest normaly by nowimreaching for my padsand heat pack but thiscycle is just midle pressure then thepain inmyovary followed by a mildtwing in thenipple then goes:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Huuumm sounds familiar. Is it both sides?? Mine alternated between the two but was more on the side I ov'd (right).
> 
> It sounds really promising. I've never seen your temps as high before or stay up this long! I need a LTTC bump buddy xxx
> 
> its more on the right but moves to the middle then the left then shoots back to the right ive had 2seperate spotting episodes that i never get and since then temps have stayed up if im honest normaly by nowimreaching for my padsand heat pack but thiscycle is just midle pressure then thepain inmyovary followed by a mildtwing in thenipple then goes:shrug:Click to expand...

arghh sorry my spacebar keeps sticking


----------



## Carhar

:yipee: sounds like something is def going on. I spotted 7 and 9 dpo. I do spot before my af but usually from 11dpo. I also had the ovary pain and weird bb sensation. I have my fx for you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> :yipee: sounds like something is def going on. I spotted 7 and 9 dpo. I do spot before my af but usually from 11dpo. I also had the ovary pain and weird bb sensation. I have my fx for you xxx

i spot before af but its nomaly adarkbrowny color our bright red thisspottingon 7 n 9dpowasthetinyest tinyest ammountjust ontissue andwasapeachy colour


----------



## WhisperOfHope

one moment im so positive about then im thinking nah afs onway as the pain comes back,like i just had a bath andwasfine then ben splashed me with ICE cold water and made me jump so now have pain all the way across but going back to my right ovary after


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feels more af like now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the pain in my rightovary has goten more intense are you sure this isnormal lol


----------



## Carhar

Yes, if fx you're pg it will be the progesterone kicking into overdrive to sustain the pregnancy xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Yes, if fx you're pg it will be the progesterone kicking into overdrive to sustain the pregnancy xxx

 this morning temps droped this morn so dunno think yesterday was a fluke:shrug: still high temps but surely should be higher if i was? yack just burped up sick again and now my mouth tastes as if i been licking a spoon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

13 dpo and BFN this morn


----------



## Carhar

Did you use an ic hpt? It took forever to show mine. Def try a frer as your temps are awesome x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Did you use an ic hpt? It took forever to show mine. Def try a frer as your temps are awesome x

they dont have frers here ionly had 2 ics:shrug: feel as if afmay be coming as really crampy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

14 dpo and temp still in the 90s:shrug:


----------



## Vic20581

Im on cd32 dont look like i have o'd yet. Im not sure i ever have, iv got pcos. N taken soya for first mth. This is first proper mth of ttc. 
Vic x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vic20581 said:


> Im on cd32 dont look like i have o'd yet. Im not sure i ever have, iv got pcos. N taken soya for first mth. This is first proper mth of ttc.
> Vic x

just hold in there hun i ovulated on day 62 this cycle so as long as no witch your in the game still:hugs:


----------



## nexis

I'm on cd 124 as I only had the tinyest amount of spotting near the start of the month, not proper AF. FF reckons I might O on saturday but I doubt it. I've got a doctors appointment next thursday so going to see what the doctor says.


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> 14 dpo and temp still in the 90s:shrug:

Your temps look great. My ic hpt started showing a v faint line around 13-14dpo but it only popped up about 20 mins after I tested. Ic hpts really are terrible xxx


----------



## sjones1125

Hi gals, mind if I join? I'm on cd 63 :cry: no sigh on af or O...I've been having almost positive OPK's for the second time this cycle...I got off Mirena in Jan. had my withdrawal bleeding and nothing since then :( I have my app next week so hoping they can tell me what"s going on!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sjones1125 said:


> Hi gals, mind if I join? I'm on cd 63 :cry: no sigh on af or O...I've been having almost positive OPK's for the second time this cycle...I got off Mirena in Jan. had my withdrawal bleeding and nothing since then :( I have my app next week so hoping they can tell me what"s going on!

it can take a while for the body to get back into the swing of things following contraception etc im on day 77 and oved day 62 as my hubby said to me as long as no bleeding your still in the game hun good luk with the doc xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well 15 dpo now temp still up cmstill creamy and my back is killing me! tomrrow is the latest af has showed so waiting to see if i should test again or not


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> well 15 dpo now temp still up cmstill creamy and my back is killing me! tomrrow is the latest af has showed so waiting to see if i should test again or not

Arghhh! This wait is killing me! Surely your cm would have dried up by now?! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> well 15 dpo now temp still up cmstill creamy and my back is killing me! tomrrow is the latest af has showed so waiting to see if i should test again or not
> 
> Arghhh! This wait is killing me! Surely your cm would have dried up by now?! XxxClick to expand...

its ermmm like water with little specks or white in it and feels like hand lotion my back is so sore just tried to have a bath to help it and its made it worse just under/on the bottom of my ribcage


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bloomin hurts lol have just resorted to the heat pack on my back and its working a treat no idea what ive done maybe pulled sumin cleaning


----------



## Carhar

It's probably a combination of whatever is going on this cycle and cleaning. I had lower back pain with my af and with this pregnancy. Try to take it easy xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> It's probably a combination of whatever is going on this cycle and cleaning. I had lower back pain with my af and with this pregnancy. Try to take it easy xxx

see ive never had a cycle like this never had such high temps but i do have on and off crampy/pressure in my abdo the back pain is new lol never had that really hurts wasnt sure if its lower back or just back


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok this is an overlay of my past 4 cycles and im reallllllllly confused the ornage is now it should be down
 



Attached Files:







oddd chart overlay.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> ok this is an overlay of my past 4 cycles and im reallllllllly confused the ornage is now it should be down

Please test! I'd also suggest you leave the ic hpt to dry as they're so rubbish. Otherwise if you can afford it get a better test. I'm temped to courier a frer over to you, I'm so desperate to know! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ok this is an overlay of my past 4 cycles and im reallllllllly confused the ornage is now it should be down
> 
> Please test! I'd also suggest you leave the ic hpt to dry as they're so rubbish. Otherwise if you can afford it get a better test. I'm temped to courier a frer over to you, I'm so desperate to know! XClick to expand...

i left thelast ic todry and it waswhite aswhite canbe wasnt even a hint of aline on it:shrug: im gonna wait and see what happens tomoz then may test again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gonna see if mum can lend us somemoney for aproper test but cnt get hold o her atm


----------



## sjones1125

WhisperOfHope said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals, mind if I join? I'm on cd 63 :cry: no sigh on af or O...I've been having almost positive OPK's for the second time this cycle...I got off Mirena in Jan. had my withdrawal bleeding and nothing since then :( I have my app next week so hoping they can tell me what"s going on!
> 
> it can take a while for the body to get back into the swing of things following contraception etc im on day 77 and oved day 62 as my hubby said to me as long as no bleeding your still in the game hun good luk with the doc xxClick to expand...

I know :( It's still pretty frustrating! FX'd..your chart is looking pretty promising!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going by my last few cycles i amnow officialy 1day late:shrug:ihave a weid dull ache in middle andmy cervix but thats it so unsure whats going on have alsovommedinmy mouth a few times this morn already:haha:


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> going by my last few cycles i amnow officialy 1day late:shrug:ihave a weid dull ache in middle andmy cervix but thats it so unsure whats going on have alsovommedinmy mouth a few times this morn already:haha:

Have you tested again yet? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> going by my last few cycles i amnow officialy 1day late:shrug:ihave a weid dull ache in middle andmy cervix but thats it so unsure whats going on have alsovommedinmy mouth a few times this morn already:haha:
> 
> Have you tested again yet? XClick to expand...

not yet but we brought a test today so will see what tomoz brings*bites nails*


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> going by my last few cycles i amnow officialy 1day late:shrug:ihave a weid dull ache in middle andmy cervix but thats it so unsure whats going on have alsovommedinmy mouth a few times this morn already:haha:
> 
> Have you tested again yet? XClick to expand...
> 
> not yet but we brought a test today so will see what tomoz brings*bites nails*Click to expand...

Fx x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my cm is REALLY white its like pva glue


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just tiedied the kitchen and have really really bad cramp feels like af is just sitting there teasing me:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

BFN:cry:


----------



## Carhar

I don't get it! :(

I see you moved your ov date. I have heard of late bfp. Fx it's taking it's merry time xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I don't get it! :(
> 
> I see you moved your ov date. I have heard of late bfp. Fx it's taking it's merry time xxx

yeh we looked at my past charts and saw a patern that has happend at least oneother time


----------



## Jellycat

Fingers crossed this is your time whisperofhope, maybe it is just too early to test ?


----------



## Carhar

Linz - have you thought about a blood test? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no af and temps rissen again keeps feeling them cramps in my ovary and like af isgoing to come but nothing happenshad another bfn this morn on an ic alough it has a line on it its avery faint line like an indent so i think was neg.going to my fs at half 5 to see if can find out what the hells going on apparently once ov has happens only two things can hold af away pregnancy or a corpeus lutheal cyst:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Hope you get some answers x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just bk from doc, not preg ,no cyst just a VERY thick lining so have been given medroxyprogesterone acetate to take for 10 days to bring af on also been given metformin again to take all the time and have to try time af soi can see her onthe 17th as shes away until then, she said the pains etc are from af trying to come but not being able to, also have to get booked in for an insulin resistance test this baby making journey is going to be long!


----------



## Carhar

WhisperOfHope said:


> Just bk from doc, not preg ,no cyst just a VERY thick lining so have been given medroxyprogesterone acetate to take for 10 days to bring af on also been given metformin again to take all the time and have to try time af soi can see her onthe 17th as shes away until then, she said the pains etc are from af trying to come but not being able to, also have to get booked in for an insulin resistance test this baby making journey is going to be long!

:hugs: you have had a really crappy cycle. I'm sorry it wasn't to be x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Just bk from doc, not preg ,no cyst just a VERY thick lining so have been given medroxyprogesterone acetate to take for 10 days to bring af on also been given metformin again to take all the time and have to try time af soi can see her onthe 17th as shes away until then, she said the pains etc are from af trying to come but not being able to, also have to get booked in for an insulin resistance test this baby making journey is going to be long!
> 
> :hugs: you have had a really crappy cycle. I'm sorry it wasn't to be xClick to expand...

thanks hun shes upped my dosage of met to 1000mg too aswell as clomid , she gave mea creame for a fungalinfection too i used it yesterday and woke this morn to alot of pinky stained cm so not sure if i should take my tabs or not:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CD1,just called doc to find out what to do about clomid and they said i cant take it this cycle as shes not there yet she said she was there till the 6th and the 6th would be day ten but receptionist told us that shes not there the whole week due to easter oh well at least i have the met to help too


----------



## nexis

Been to the doctors today, she said she was worried about the amenorrhea, so I had to have blood tests for thyroid, glucose and hormone tests. She said the results will take about a week and when we know what they show then we can go on from there for further investigation.


----------



## Jellycat

Fingers crossed Nexis.

Whisperofhope - hope you have an easier cycle this time


----------



## nexis

Rang my doctors today for my blood test results, they said glucose and thyroid were normal as was FSH. She said there were a couple of other ones that hadn't been read yet so she couldn't tell me the results, I know testosterone and LH were being tested too so think it's just those two I'm waiting on now. Have to ring back tomorrow afternoon for those ones. Part of me is obviously happy that the first lot are all fine, but thenn another pary is worried that if they're all normal then what's going on? And whether the dosctor is going to say that we'll just have to wait and see if anything happens if the tests don't show anything. I never thought I'd be wishing AF would show up lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> Rang my doctors today for my blood test results, they said glucose and thyroid were normal as was FSH. She said there were a couple of other ones that hadn't been read yet so she couldn't tell me the results, I know testosterone and LH were being tested too so think it's just those two I'm waiting on now. Have to ring back tomorrow afternoon for those ones. Part of me is obviously happy that the first lot are all fine, but thenn another pary is worried that if they're all normal then what's going on? And whether the dosctor is going to say that we'll just have to wait and see if anything happens if the tests don't show anything. I never thought I'd be wishing AF would show up lol

:hugs:not knowing is the hardest part thats what i hated with the way your cycles are they seem very like mine so id be inclined to say pcos tbh testosterone should be ableto tell, have they done aninternal scan to check your ovarys? xx


----------



## nexis

WhisperOfHope said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Rang my doctors today for my blood test results, they said glucose and thyroid were normal as was FSH. She said there were a couple of other ones that hadn't been read yet so she couldn't tell me the results, I know testosterone and LH were being tested too so think it's just those two I'm waiting on now. Have to ring back tomorrow afternoon for those ones. Part of me is obviously happy that the first lot are all fine, but thenn another pary is worried that if they're all normal then what's going on? And whether the dosctor is going to say that we'll just have to wait and see if anything happens if the tests don't show anything. I never thought I'd be wishing AF would show up lol
> 
> :hugs:not knowing is the hardest part thats what i hated with the way your cycles are they seem very like mine so id be inclined to say pcos tbh testosterone should be ableto tell, have they done aninternal scan to check your ovarys? xxClick to expand...

Not had an internal, I did have an ultrasound many years ago and they said they couldn't see any PCOS. After I get the rest of the results today the doctor wants to see me again to see about some further tests.


----------



## nexis

Just rang my doctors for the last of the test results, they wouldn't give them to me over the phone as they said review by doctor on them, so I have to go and see the doctor to find out what the results are. Generally this means they've found something as if they're all normal they will just give you the results over the phone. Couldn't get an appointment until 13th.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are we all im still waiting for ov day 16 now hope its not going to be another long one


----------



## nexis

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow afternoon for the final part of my blood test results. They've found something as they wouldn't tell me the results on the phone so I'll find out tomorrow what is going on.


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Nexis !

I feel like I'm either ovulating or have already but my temps aren't agreeing so not sure!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> I have a doctors appointment tomorrow afternoon for the final part of my blood test results. They've found something as they wouldn't tell me the results on the phone so I'll find out tomorrow what is going on.

good luck hun heres hopeing you will finaly get awnsersand help!


----------



## nexis

Just got back from the doctors, everything was normal except for testosterone which was slightly high. The doctor I saw said that would be why I haven't had a period since November but she wouldn't want to say for sure that it was PCOS. She's referred me to another doctor at the surgery who specialises in female fertility so I have a double appointment booked with her for the 24th, she thought a double appt was a good idea incase she wants to examine me.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> Just got back from the doctors, everything was normal except for testosterone which was slightly high. The doctor I saw said that would be why I haven't had a period since November but she wouldn't want to say for sure that it was PCOS. She's referred me to another doctor at the surgery who specialises in female fertility so I have a double appointment booked with her for the 24th, she thought a double appt was a good idea incase she wants to examine me.

the testosterone is whats so high forme too id say defo pcos fingers crossed u get a defonate and tghen can get meds to help:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Hope you manage to find out the cause Nexis :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hey ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## Vic20581

Im on cd74 not lookin gd. Havnt ovulated either. Tried soya this mth, dont seem to of done anything. Seein fertility, got 2 st more to lose n then tryin clomid. Oh to have a mthly cycle wud b great lol.
Vic x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vic20581 said:


> Im on cd74 not lookin gd. Havnt ovulated either. Tried soya this mth, dont seem to of done anything. Seein fertility, got 2 st more to lose n then tryin clomid. Oh to have a mthly cycle wud b great lol.
> Vic x

I know that feeling! lol have you pcos? you should ask for metformin hun its cut my cycles down and helping me loose weight


----------



## nexis

I'm cd 166. Fertility GP gave me norethisterone tablets to take for 7 days to see if I would have a withdrawal bleed after stopping them finished them Monday and so far nothing apart from sore bbs and a little bit of cramping. I have to get a repeat blood test tomorrow to see if testosterone is still high. Waiting for an u/s appointment too.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nexis said:


> I'm cd 166. Fertility GP gave me norethisterone tablets to take for 7 days to see if I would have a withdrawal bleed after stopping them finished them Monday and so far nothing apart from sore bbs and a little bit of cramping. I have to get a repeat blood test tomorrow to see if testosterone is still high. Waiting for an u/s appointment too.

i wastioldit can take up to 14 days to bleed after hun hope something happens for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Vic20581

I asked for metformin n the guy said no. He said it dont help. 
Vic x


----------



## nexis

WhisperOfHope said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 166. Fertility GP gave me norethisterone tablets to take for 7 days to see if I would have a withdrawal bleed after stopping them finished them Monday and so far nothing apart from sore bbs and a little bit of cramping. I have to get a repeat blood test tomorrow to see if testosterone is still high. Waiting for an u/s appointment too.
> 
> i wastioldit can take up to 14 days to bleed after hun hope something happens for you soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Doctor said 2-4 days after stopping and that's what it said in the leaflet too. I just hope I do get one.


----------



## Jellycat

I haven't been given metformin either :-(

Nexis hope you get a bleed soon :hugs:

I had a surprisingly short cycle this month of 40 days and I ovulated for the second time this past year  woop woop


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all doing? imon cd 7 now take my last clomid tonight and starting to get very verycrampy:shrug:


----------



## nexis

I did have a withdrawal bleed after, 4 days after last tablet. Had a second blood test last Wednesday to see if testosterone is still high and got u/s on Tuesday then have to go see doctor for results of both on 21st.


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Nexis I'll be thinking of you and have everything crossed

WhisperodHope hope the cramps pass soon... Wonder whats causing it?


----------



## Carhar

Lynz- gl with your first clomid cycle. I felt swollen the first cycle even bding was uncomfortable. It does get better tho xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hey Linz, keep checking out your chart. It looks good, but think you ov'd cd14. Areyou testing early? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Hey Linz, keep checking out your chart. It looks good, but think you ov'd cd14. Areyou testing early? X

hey hun yeh it looks like it but i hadnt ovd day 14had a scan day 15 and she said no ov yet but today or tomoz andlowandbehold that day got my +:haha: nopes will prob be around the 6th-8th if no af xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

How are you and bump doing hun? xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm good thanks. Can't believe I'm almost 25 weeks. It's gone so quickly. 

At least you know when you ov'd then. I have my fx for you and will keep checking in. So excited x


----------



## Carhar

Eek your chart is looking awsome! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Eek your chart is looking awsome! Xxx

:haha: im really crampy/ achey in my cervix /lower area of my womb bloody hurts , tired and just HAD to eat tuna sweetcorn and mayo on toast:haha: but we will see as been here b4 im just happy to only be cd 26 and already 11 dpo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my eyes are stinging again want me bed again but gota goout


----------



## Carhar

Fx it's all a good sign. I don't want to get too excited, but I can't help myself. I want to be bump buddies, lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Fx it's all a good sign. I don't want to get too excited, but I can't help myself. I want to be bump buddies, lol x

lol that would be ace but how im feeling belly wise atm i think afs on way got such bad cramps


----------



## Carhar

Whatever happens it's great clomid has worked for you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Whatever happens it's great clomid has worked for you x

Yep just sucks that I have to wait till mid July to try it again lol


----------



## Carhar

Linz- OMG, you must be so tempted to test. Best looking chart you've ever had. I am so stalking your chart at the mo. If your temps stay high tomorrow I'm betting bfp. 

Why do you have to wait til mid July IF you have a second cycle? xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Linz- OMG, you must be so tempted to test. Best looking chart you've ever had. I am so stalking your chart at the mo. If your temps stay high tomorrow I'm betting bfp.
> 
> Why do you have to wait til mid July IF you have a second cycle? xxx

I'm away at my mum's from 14th June till 25th and my fs is away beginning of july. These tummy pains are so irritating and u.now can't poo on top of it sorry tmi lol. Pain starts in my ovary as an ache then kinda drags across my uterus ad fades out :shrug: and ive juist puked my cuppa back up


----------



## Carhar

I had terrible constipation (sorry, way tmi). Try drinking lots of fresh orange and eating fruit. Shooting pains aren't uncommon either. I had a burning pain in my right ovary, which was the one I ov'd from. 

Hope you can share some good news with your mum x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I had terrible constipation (sorry, way tmi). Try drinking lots of fresh orange and eating fruit. Shooting pains aren't uncommon either. I had a burning pain in my right ovary, which was the one I ov'd from.
> 
> Hope you can share some good news with your mum x

its her 61st bday the day after i arrive in the uk and fathers day that weekend too. im not sue what this pain is but i said to ben if it was af id be reaching for my hot water bottle and heat pack but i can tolerate it as it goes as quicky as it comes, 

started after i had like a burning feeling in my lower tummy for around half hour or so on day 25 then these pains started the next day and ive had them on and off since starts as a ache in the ovary, then drags as a pain across my uterus thena sharp stabbing pain in what i think is my cervix then fades out but makes me stop dead in my tracks when it happens :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and once again for about the 20th time since 7.20 this morn its npow 11.48 i have to pee:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar can cysts cause pain like i have? ive been googling and wondering if maybe the follie turned to a cyst?


----------



## Jellycat

Whisperofhope, have to agree your temps are looking really good. When I was pregnant I had the feeling AF was due with on off aches and heaviness - really hope this is the one for you. When are you going to test?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jellycat said:


> Whisperofhope, have to agree your temps are looking really good. When I was pregnant I had the feeling AF was due with on off aches and heaviness - really hope this is the one for you. When are you going to test?

im not sure just going to try and wait it out and see what happens i have a fear of poas:haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Well I've got everything crossed for you and positive vibes coming in your direction. I always try and leave it as long as possible before poas too :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jellycat said:


> Well I've got everything crossed for you and positive vibes coming in your direction. I always try and leave it as long as possible before poas too :flower:

Thank you, I've ended up on the sofa for the night as can't stop having to pee so thinking maybe water infection could be the reason for the pains:shrug: and just as I was laying getting comfy in bed I had to be sick so came in here so Ben can get sleep at least lol


----------



## Carhar

I had bad ovary pain with my bfp. Peeing a lot is also normal. You could have a cyst, but the fact your temps increased suggest that you have increased progesterone levels, which you wouldn't if it was a cyst. 

I hope the weather improves for you when you're over. We had blazing heat, but it's really cooled down and been raining heavily over the past week x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ich bin schwanger!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0046.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0047.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Carhar

I knew it! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: OMG I'm so excited for you and Ben. Fantastic news!!!! Congrats!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Those are some great looking lines. Clomid is amazing!!! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> I knew it! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: OMG I'm so excited for you and Ben. Fantastic news!!!! Congrats!
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Those are some great looking lines. Clomid is amazing!!! Xxx

im gob smacked just worried incase the pains aint good :shrug:


----------



## Jellycat

Big congratulations :happydance: !

When I was pregnant with JJ I had crampy feelings as if AF was due for at least the first 8 weeks. If you are worried book to see your doctor.

I'm so happy for you :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jellycat said:


> Big congratulations :happydance: !
> 
> When I was pregnant with JJ I had crampy feelings as if AF was due for at least the first 8 weeks. If you are worried book to see your doctor.
> 
> I'm so happy for you :happydance: :happydance:

thank you im going to my doc in a min as need to get confirmed b4 i fly to muy parents


----------



## Carhar

Try not to worry. Like I said I had loads of pain at the start. You only need to get help if you bleed red blood. It's a load of crap that you shouldn't cramp, so don't worry if you read it. I cramped through my first tri and starting to get a few cramps again now. 

I have my fx this is your rainbow bfp! 

There is no feeling like those two lines when you've been waiting so long xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Try not to worry. Like I said I had loads of pain at the start. You only need to get help if you bleed red blood. It's a load of crap that you shouldn't cramp, so don't worry if you read it. I cramped through my first tri and starting to get a few cramps again now.
> 
> I have my fx this is your rainbow bfp!
> 
> There is no feeling like those two lines when you've been waiting so long xxx

im just worried incase its not sticky or inwrong place like my sis has had or that its acruel trick


----------



## Carhar

I was convinced I had an eptopic pregnancy due to pain on my right side. Apparently with an eptopic the pain is excruciating and you have a prune juice coloured discharge. So unless the pain is unbearable I would say it was your escalating progesterone levels and your ovary working overtime to sustain the pregnancy. 

Unfortunately there's nothing you can do except hope. Try to enjoy the feeling, you're pregnant! You now know you are fertile and can and will have children! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just back from doc she did ascan and couldnt see anything yet but has me going bk on wednesday for another scan b4 i fly to see if she can see anything :shrug: , they took bloods and will get them back on friday feel sick and my head bloomin hurts:haha:


----------



## Carhar

If it's an external scan I could barely see a gestational sac at 5+4. They had to do an internal to confirm pregnancy. They can only confirm a viable pregnancy once they see a hb which would be around 6 weeks. 

Here's a good website I used https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

If your lines get darker every couple of days I think you can safely say it's not eptopic or a chemical. TBH I think your lines are too dark for either xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> If it's an external scan I could barely see a gestational sac at 5+4. They had to do an internal to confirm pregnancy. They can only confirm a viable pregnancy once they see a hb which would be around 6 weeks.
> 
> Here's a good website I used https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> If your lines get darker every couple of days I think you can safely say it's not eptopic or a chemical. TBH I think your lines are too dark for either xxxx

problem is im in the uk for almost 2 weeks so she has to do it again next weds b4 i fly and hope she can see something they should at least see a sac shouldnt they?


----------



## Carhar

They will if it's an internal scan, but if they do an external then don't be concerned if they can't see anything. I don't want you to worry unnecessarily x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> They will if it's an internal scan, but if they do an external then don't be concerned if they can't see anything. I don't want you to worry unnecessarily x

was an internal scan today and she saw nithint but said the liningis nice andthick and that i dont have very big corpusluteumso shes given me the tabs till 12 weeks


----------



## Carhar

Well that's really positive. You'll def see a sac then and may be even the yolk x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Well that's really positive. You'll def see a sac then and may be even the yolk x

hope so should be 5 weeks 2 days at next apt,i cant shift this bloomin headache have tried everything and just gets worse:shrug:


----------



## Carhar

Have you tried paracetamol? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Carhar said:


> Have you tried paracetamol? X

Yeh tried everything woken.up this morn n and it's. On the other side now, my books hurt and feel very very sickly!


----------



## Carhar

Lol, welcome to pregnancy. Radiating pain is normal. Wait til s/he kicks the hell out of you. 

I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Vic20581

Hia
Well iv jus done a 107 day cycle. Ff said i ov on cd99 n then i come on today cd108. I do have pcos n i did try soya last mth, wil try it again this mth. Im waitin to lose another stone so that i can be put on clomid. 
Jus abit worried that i only had a luther phase of 8days. Im not even sure i did ov, i was only doin my temps. Stopped doin opk ages ago. 
Jus alittle bit worrried. All this ttc lark is hard work 
Vic x


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations Lindsey!! So happy for you hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Congratulations Lindsey!! So happy for you hon!

thank you imsonervouse and achey like af is coming!


----------



## Jellycat

Vicki - I too have PCOS and last cycle I had a 9 day lutheal phase (based on ff temps) however this cycle was 14 days. I would try not to worry, see what happens next cycle


----------



## Vic20581

Jellycat said:


> Vicki - I too have PCOS and last cycle I had a 9 day lutheal phase (based on ff temps) however this cycle was 14 days. I would try not to worry, see what happens next cycle

Thanks yeh i wil see wat this cycle has in store. Was jus worried as not really done the whole temp thing before or showed any signs of ov. N then to see itsonly a 8 day lutheal phase was a bit disheartning. But im kinda happy that u had similar and then had a 14 day one. Gives me a bit of hope.
Thanks s


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vic20581 said:


> Hia
> Well iv jus done a 107 day cycle. Ff said i ov on cd99 n then i come on today cd108. I do have pcos n i did try soya last mth, wil try it again this mth. Im waitin to lose another stone so that i can be put on clomid.
> Jus abit worried that i only had a luther phase of 8days. Im not even sure i did ov, i was only doin my temps. Stopped doin opk ages ago.
> Jus alittle bit worrried. All this ttc lark is hard work
> Vic x

there is vitamin ermmmmm b6 i think you can take for luteal phase hun have you tried macca?


----------



## Vic20581

Oh right not tried b6, im jus off to chemist now so wil pick some up
Vic x


----------



## caz & bob

linz are you taking vitamins hun i am taking pregnacare plus x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> linz are you taking vitamins hun i am taking pregnacare plus x x

yeh imtaking a german make that is more or less the same hun xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Whisper~

I have not been on the Board for a while but I am so glad that the day I peek in you have announced your BFP. I have watched you through your journey and I am so happy for you!! 

Congrads!!! 

Dyme~


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Whisper~
> 
> I have not been on the Board for a while but I am so glad that the day I peek in you have announced your BFP. I have watched you through your journey and I am so happy for you!!
> 
> Congrads!!!
> 
> Dyme~

thank you so much xxx


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all 
Im on cd8 n stil got af. Hope it goes soon. 
Had a asthma attack last nite which wasnt gd, went docs today n got a lingerin chest infection from a cold i had for 3 wks that went last wk, so got antibiotics. So feelin a bit poo. N havin af at same time isnt gd.
Hows everyone else.
Vic x


----------



## Jellycat

Vic - that sounds awful, hope you recover soon

Afm cd13ish? No sign of ovulation , slight increase in cm but nothing significant ..... Have got spots but they normally don't appear until just before AF. I'm convinced this cycle I'm not going to ovulate.


----------



## Vic20581

Hi girls
How u all doin. No ones used this thread in ages. Dont tell me u all dont have irregular cycles anymore lol
Well if anyone wants to have a look at my chart n see wat u think. Id b most grateful lol
Vic x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vic20581 said:


> Hi girls
> How u all doin. No ones used this thread in ages. Dont tell me u all dont have irregular cycles anymore lol
> Well if anyone wants to have a look at my chart n see wat u think. Id b most grateful lol
> Vic x

if im honest hun id say it doesnt look like ov i had many a cycle like that where it showed ov and then nothing came no af or bfp:shrug: xxx


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh i nO it dont look like i have ov does it. This is the 3rd time its said iv o'd. I have pcos. Irregular cycles. Dont no if i ever ov. On soya. Jus started met n clomid shortly. il get there soon enough i hope
Its jus this last 2 wks iv been really ill n had every symptom under the sun. Hence the last few days on ff bein multicoured. Iv jus went vip lol
Vic x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> Yeh i nO it dont look like i have ov does it. This is the 3rd time its said iv o'd. I have pcos. Irregular cycles. Dont no if i ever ov. On soya. Jus started met n clomid shortly. il get there soon enough i hope
> Its jus this last 2 wks iv been really ill n had every symptom under the sun. Hence the last few days on ff bein multicoured. Iv jus went vip lol
> Vic x

i know that feeling i tried soy , maca agnus castus but non helped was put on metformin and finaly started to regulate then first dose and clomid and booyah pcos and irregular cycles i have:hugs: ff i believe is good but only if you have a regular cycle and a perfect 28 days they dont take into account people like us with pcos etc


----------



## Jellycat

Id say it doesn't look like ovulation either :-(. I've got PCOS and had similar cycles to your but will randomly have a cycle that looks close to the norm.

I've restarted opks this month to see if it helps determine ovulation. I've avoided supplements as tried Angus cactus and it made my cycles worse.


----------



## Vic20581

Thanks girls will jus have to see how it goes. N hope i can start on clomid asap x


----------



## Jellycat

Big noticed your weight ticker - how have you managed to achieve that? I've re started my diet Monday as hoping that will help regulate my cycle


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
I did the cambridge diet its food replacementto start with. Quite expencive n really hard work. But it works. I need more to lose. So startin again in a few qks x


----------



## Jellycat

I've started meal replacement, enjoying it do far


----------



## Vic20581

Ff has taken ov off my chart :(


----------



## Jellycat

:-(. Hopefully it will happen soon, any symptoms or signs?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Vic20581 said:


> Ff has taken ov off my chart :(

did you say you are due to start clomid hun? maybe ask the docs to bring af on?


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh on cd70 odd now. Last cucles was 107. Stil go na take a hpt tomo no jus to check lol.
Got home too late from the flight tonite n now have restless legs, so annoyed.
Vic x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just wanted to post this for you ladies
 



Attached Files:







578013_3536656667268_1597910160_32697459_173792365_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vic20581

Aww thats lovely.
I see u nice n preg there. Congrats
X


----------



## dcm_mw12

Will be reading through all 274 pages & i also would like to join because my cycles are very irregular


----------



## Jellycat

DCM - have you always been irregular? Or have you just come off a form of contraception? Have you been to the doctors ?

Little about me - I've always had irregular cycles but took the pill for 10 years which hid the issue. As TTC 2 I went to doctors about it and after a few bloodtests and ultrasound I was diagnosed with poly cystic ovaries. Nothing is being done to treat the irregularity at the moment but I've stopped having cycles from 50-92 days and seem to be more often between 32-55 days now.

Something which helped me to understand my cycles better was starting to temp and see what body was doing

Welcome to the thread it's been a quiet thread recently !


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im still here just lurking now until my cycles come back when ever that will be lol but i and carhar are proof that you can beat them irregular cycles shes just had her beautiful lil girl


----------



## dcm_mw12

Jellycat said:


> DCM - have you always been irregular? Or have you just come off a form of contraception? Have you been to the doctors ?
> 
> Little about me - I've always had irregular cycles but took the pill for 10 years which hid the issue. As TTC 2 I went to doctors about it and after a few bloodtests and ultrasound I was diagnosed with poly cystic ovaries. Nothing is being done to treat the irregularity at the moment but I've stopped having cycles from 50-92 days and seem to be more often between 32-55 days now.
> 
> Something which helped me to understand my cycles better was starting to temp and see what body was doing
> 
> Welcome to the thread it's been a quiet thread recently !

My cycles have been irregular since starting the medicine megestrol back in March. But i stopped it the same month that i noticed that my period was lasting for 3 weeks straight. But since trying to conceive my cycles have been out of wack. I usually have 28 or 29 day cycles but now my cycles are 36 & 48


----------



## Jellycat

What have the doctors said or are they making you wait awhile?
Do you temp?


----------



## dcm_mw12

Jellycat said:


> What have the doctors said or are they making you wait awhile?
> Do you temp?

When i confronted my doctor about this issue, he just prescribed me a whole new medicine but that doesn't interfere with my cycles at all. My doctor isn't actually making me wait, but I've decided to wait on my own. Still new to this TTC so i haven't began tempting yet. How are you?


----------



## Jellycat

I'm all good thanks - still surprised to have got a BFP . I think temping will definitely help you to identify how long your cycle is and possible ovulation . TTC can be very daunting but when you have long cycles it can be even more so.

So what are you going to try this cycle or are you going to take a relaxed approach


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies how are you all?


----------



## Sparklegirl

WhisperOfHope said:


> hi ladies how are you all?

OMG!!!!! CONGRATS HUN :happydance: im soooooo happy for you, coz i know we both tried for so long :cry:, but im super super happy for you :hugs:
I have not visited this thread in ages, wow have lots of catching up to do :dohh:

how are you ladies doing :flower:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jellycat said:


> I'm all good thanks - still surprised to have got a BFP . I think temping will definitely help you to identify how long your cycle is and possible ovulation . TTC can be very daunting but when you have long cycles it can be even more so.
> 
> So what are you going to try this cycle or are you going to take a relaxed approach

congrats hun :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparklegirl said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how are you all?
> 
> OMG!!!!! CONGRATS HUN :happydance: im soooooo happy for you, coz i know we both tried for so long :cry:, but im super super happy for you :hugs:
> I have not visited this thread in ages, wow have lots of catching up to do :dohh:
> 
> how are you ladies doing :flower:Click to expand...

thank you and to you too:happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks Sparklegirl 

I never thought with my long irregular cycles that I'd get my BFP .


----------



## bernardblack

Hi girl

I just wanted to announce that I had a little boy on Sunday. He weighed just over 4kg and is an IVF baby. He has a younger brother or sister waiting in the freezer for when hubby and I decide to go through it all again.

I hope you ladies found the light at the end of the tunnel. It is such a blessing to finally know I could get there. 

xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bernardblack said:


> Hi girls. Bit of a blast from the past here. Although this will show me as bernardblack this is also Tanzibar83 (Tan) and this was one of the first hang outs I was regularly visiting when I started my TTC journe 4 years ago.
> 
> I just wanted to announce that I had a little boy on Sunday, Dexter Oliver. He weighed 4.03kg and is an IVF baby. He has a younger brother or sister waiting in the freezer for when hubby and I decide to go through it all again.
> 
> I hope you ladies found the light at the end of the tunnel. It is such a blessing to finally know I could get there.
> 
> xxxxx

OH my gosh hey stranger huge congratulations on your little man:cloud9: my lena is almost 18 months old now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we are ttc no 2 currently on day 26 of 2nd clomid cycle not even sure if ovulated but had the temp rise and pos opk so will see what doc says about bloods


----------



## Shey

I forgot bout this thread.


----------



## wanting2010

Huge congratulations! I have wondered how you were doing a few times. 

Whisper, it's great to hear from you too! I can't believe how big Lena is now. My LO is 16 months and we are TTC #2 as well. I've been taking soy and have O'ed my last 2 cycles but my cycle has gotten longer each time. 28 days, 34 days, and I'm just now about to O on CD 30 this time.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Huge congratulations! I have wondered how you were doing a few times.
> 
> Whisper, it's great to hear from you too! I can't believe how big Lena is now. My LO is 16 months and we are TTC #2 as well. I've been taking soy and have O'ed my last 2 cycles but my cycle has gotten longer each time. 28 days, 34 days, and I'm just now about to O on CD 30 this time.

i actually miss you lot the only group i could actually talk to as all other groups are fertile myrtils


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck with ttc baby number 2 linz xxxxx

hey wanting lovely to hear from you too. Wow you are also ttc number 2. I hope good things happen for you too. Although it's been just over 5 days I already miss being pregnant and with already having a frozen blastocyst waiting I am half wanting to get cracking on with ttc myself. I will be good and just pace myself for now though. Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Got my bfp 2 days ago!


----------



## bernardblack

Congratulations linz how lovely :). How long were you ttc number 2 for? Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bernardblack said:


> Congratulations linz how lovely :). How long were you ttc number 2 for? Xx

this was my 2nd clomid cycle but had been trying without for about 7 months x


----------



## Shey

Congrats Linz! Hope you have a H&H 9 months.

AFM: Im 3 months pregnant with my 2nd one. Im due Feb 8th


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls Hope your all well X x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got my scan date through today 16th september:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i misscarried yesterday


----------



## bernardblack

Oh linz I'm absolutely gutted for you, sorry to hear the news. *hugs*

I hope your recovery is quick and that you'll be in a position where TTC and the TWW is here again. Xx

How are you feeling? Will you try the clomid again? Xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we will use clomid again but i want to be under proper care this time i have a scan on monday to check for sure its gone my friend is trying to get my hopes up saying maybe i lost a twin but i doubt it


----------



## bernardblack

I hope the scan goes well, regardless of what the outcome is, it will give you piece of mind and you never know your friend could be right.


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

